# Geht RealID zu weit?



## MayoAmok (3. Juli 2010)

WICHTIG!!!!!!!!


Bitte lest diesen Post komplett, und informiert Euch über die derzeitige Situation, bevor ihr albernen Quark postet, wie es mittlerweile sogar auf den Seiten über 70 immernoch der Fall ist.



Letzte Woche Donnerstag, am Tag nach dem Patch 3.3.5. habe ich diesen Thread eröffnet, weil mir die Funktion, die Freundeslisten seiner per Real-ID eingetragenen Freunde durchforsten zu können und dort sämtlich Freunde mit ihrem Klarnamen sehen zu können, entschieden zu weit ging. Den Text könnt Ihr weiterhin weiter unten lesen.

Allerdings war dies, wie sich mittlerweile herausstellte, erst die Spitze des Eisberges. 

Ich habe mittlerweile selbst ein wenig den Überblick verloren, was in dieser kurzen Zeit alles wichtiges passiert ist, drum poste ich eben eine Zusammenfassung einer renommierten Seite aus dem IT Bereich:



> *Blizzard will Spielerforen auf Realnamen umstellen*
> 
> 
> Mit heftigen Protesten haben Teilnehmer der Blizzard-Spielerforen auf Pläne des Computer- und Videospieleherstellers zur Änderung der Forenbedingungen reagiert. Im Zuge einer stufenweisen Umstellung der verschiedenen Foren wollen die Betreiber neue Beiträge nur noch mit den realen Vor- und Nachnamen ihrer Verfasser, also nicht mehr unter Pseudonymen online erscheinen lassen.
> ...



heise.de




Ursprünglicher Text:


Seit dem Patch am Mittwoch kann man sich jetzt des neuen Features RealID bedienen. 

Man fragt seine Freunde nach deren Blizzard-Emailadressen, trägt sie ein und sieht ab sofort den Realen Namen, wie er bei Blizzard gemeldet ist in seiner Freundesliste. Egal mit welchen Char derjenige grad eingloggt ist. 

Das ist ja an sich schonmal seltsam, da es etwas über die Spieler verrät, was weit über das Spiel hinausgeht, nämlich eine greifbare Identität. 

Als wenn das noch nicht genug wäre, kann man jederzeit die Freundeslisten seiner so bestätigten Freunde durchforsten und dort jeden Eintrag einsehen. Wiederrum nicht nur den Charnamen der Freunde desjenigen, sondern die vollen Namen, wie sie bei Blizzard/Battle.net gemeldet sind. 

Man kann dann von dort sofort diese Freunde auch für seine eigene Liste anfragen, um sie hinzuzufügen. 

Also ich finde, das dies massiv in die Persönlichkeitsrechte des einzelnen eingreift, zumal man seine Freunde auf seiner Liste nicht verstecken kann, oder habe ich da ein Feature übersehen?

Eine Lösung über einen Nickname oder ein Alias wäre da um einiges hilfreicher gewesen, als diese moderne Art des Stalkings. 


Wie kommt ihr mit diesem neuen Feature klar, und was denkt ihr über die angesprochenen Probleme (vielleicht sind es ja auch nur meine Probleme mit diesen Tool. )

Zur Untermalung und Auflockerung ein ziemlich passendes Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C2h4bK5Thy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Munzale (3. Juli 2010)

Ich fühle mich mit dem neuen Feature auch nicht wirklich wohl. Bisher habe ich nur einen darüber als Kontakt - den kenne ich aber schon seit meinen ersten Tagen in WoW.

Nun ist es so..auch wenn ich mich mit meinem "Rückzugstwink" einlogge...ganz anderer Server usw....sieht er das auch.
Und ich sehe ihn immer..egal mit was er online ist. Bei ihm nicht weiter schlimm....

Aber ich finde ein bisschen anders hätte man das schon regeln sollen. Die e-mail hätte nach wie vor geheim bleiben sollen..
Anstelle dessen hätt man sich dann in seinem Battle.net einen Namen geben sollen, den man dann weitergeben kann.

Dann wären die persönlichen Daten nach wie vor geheim, die e.mail sicher..usw

Ich werde sicher kein Freund davon..


Lg die Munzi


----------



## Seryma (3. Juli 2010)

Du musst es bestätigen, um es zu aktivieren... wenn du das nicht willst, machs halt einfach nich^^


----------



## Icejumper (3. Juli 2010)

Mir geht das auch zuweit!! Wo gibts denn sowas??

Dann auch noch die Email angeben zu müssen... dann braucht man ansich ja nur noch das PW zu hacken um an den Acc zu kommen.

Also ich nutze da nichts von den Sachen, das ist mir zu gefährlich !!!

LG


----------



## Kankru (3. Juli 2010)

Muss man nicht, kann man aber, kein Grund zum diskutieren!


----------



## Dropz (3. Juli 2010)

Wie addet man eig jemanden über real id ich hab das noch nicht geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Leviathan666 (3. Juli 2010)

Es würde ja schon reichen wenn der Nachname gekürzt auftauchen Würde: Hans S.


----------



## MayoAmok (3. Juli 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> Du musst es bestätigen, um es zu aktivieren... wenn du das nicht willst, machs halt einfach nich^^



Ich finde den Grundgedanken ja gut. Es ist auch bequemer. Man kann so seine Freundesliste mal ordentlich aufräumen und die ganzen Twinks von diesen neu eingetragenen Freunden löschen und so Platz für neuen Bekannte schaffen. 

Aber es gibt leider vielzuviel über jemanden preis, ohne, dass man da etwas einstellen kann.


----------



## Mystikar (3. Juli 2010)

mimimi...

wer es mag, soll es nutzen, wer nicht, eben nicht. Und wieder wird wieder mal nur gemeckert.....typisch Schland ebe
Es steht ja auch eindeutig da: für FREUNDE, und ein Freund ist für mich jemand, dem ich vertraue, und nicht jeder x-beliebige Char.


----------



## Alucaard (3. Juli 2010)

@TE Wo ist bitte dein Problem mit dieser Änderung ?

Deine Ganzen Argumente kann man ganz leicht widerlegen in dem man das anfügt was du vergessen hast :

1. Man muss die E-Mail oder den Benutzernamen kennen (bei zweiten sicherlich weniger das Problem)
2. Jeder der zugefügt werden soll muss das auch bestätigen (heißt ohne o.k. vom gegenüber ist nix mit dem feature)

also erst informieren und dann pöbeln....

So wie es gemacht wurde ist es eine Sinnvolle und vor allem schon längst überflüssige Sache zum B-Net.


----------



## devil-may-care (3. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Wie addet man eig jemanden über real id ich hab das noch nicht geschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Einfach statt des Char-Namen in das Eingabefeld die eMail Adresse Deines Freundes eingeben. - Wird Dir das erste Mal, wo Du einen neuen Char / Freund hinzufügen willst auch per Popup mitgeteilt.


----------



## Shaila (3. Juli 2010)

In before 190289274983 "Du musst es ja nicht!"


----------



## CUDiLLA (3. Juli 2010)

Wie Seryma schon geschrieben hat, wenn es euch nicht passt, nutzt es einfach nicht.

Ich finde das Feature total super, ich spiele mit einigen RealLife-Freunden zusammen und von daher kenne ich die "echten" Namen sowie deren eMail-Adressen eh schon lange.. aber nachdem was ich hier von euch beiden (Icejumper, MayoAmok) habt Ihr euch 1. nicht einmal die FAQ zu dem neuen Feature durchgelesen, und B. den Sinn hinter dem Feature nicht verstanden.

FAQ:
us.battle.net/*realid*/*faq*.html

Ich fasse es für euch mal zusammen..

Es ist für FREUNDE gedacht, echte, richtige Freunde, und nicht die Leute aus WoW die man mal eben auf die FL packt weil sie einem bei einer Quest geholfen haben. Ich könnte eure Kritik verstehen wenn es die normale Freundesliste nicht mehr gäbe und man gezwungen wäre RealID zu nutzen - so ist es aber nicht.

So long..


----------



## Magickevin (3. Juli 2010)

Schon traurig wie man sich drüber aufregt obwohl niemand gezwungen wird es zu benutzen.


----------



## Dropz (3. Juli 2010)

devil-may-care schrieb:


> Einfach statt des Char-Namen in das Eingabefeld die eMail Adresse Deines Freundes eingeben. - Wird Dir das erste Mal, wo Du einen neuen Char / Freund hinzufügen willst auch per Popup mitgeteilt.



so hats mir der entsprechende Freund auch gesagt aber geht nicht und wenn er mich addet bekomme ich auch keine Anfrage oder dergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranke (3. Juli 2010)

HAHAHA 
Ich kann ned mehr dieses VIDEO!!!!

...möchte dich als feind hinzufügen


----------



## MayoAmok (3. Juli 2010)

Alucaard schrieb:


> @TE Wo ist bitte dein Problem mit dieser Änderung ?
> 
> Deine Ganzen Argumente kann man ganz leicht widerlegen in dem man das anfügt was du vergessen hast :
> 
> ...




Natürlich geht nichts ohne, dass jemand die "Freundschaft" bestätigt.

ABER: Ich kann jederzeit die Freundeslisten meiner Freunde einsehen und dort jeden Kontankt mt dem realen Namen lesen. 

In den derzeitigen sozialen Netzwerken, jedenfalls den bekannteren, kann man seine Identität nach seinen Wünschen verschleiern. Das geht hier nicht aufgrund von Daten, die offenbar aus den Rechnungsadressen entnommen werden und dort im Spiel verbreitet werden. Nämlich der volle Vor- und Zuname. 

Und ich finde, dass diese Daten nichts im Spiel zu suchen haben. 

Ein sinnvolles Feature wurde nur halbherzig umgesetzt. So sieht es leider aus.


----------



## PhantasmRayne (3. Juli 2010)

Leute die man nicht gut genug kennt oder denen man nicht genug vertraut, fügt man einfach nur auf der "normalen" Freundesliste hinzu.

Bei der RealID-Freundesliste steht doch als Beschreibung: 



> Das ist eine Person, der Sie außerhalb des Spiels vertrauen. Sie werden über alle Blizzard-Spiele hinweg mit diesem Spieler chatten können.
> Sobald die Freundschaftsanfrage akzeptiert wurde, wird Ihr vollständiger echter Name allen seinen Freunden angezeigt.



Ich hab auf meiner RealID-Freundesliste nur Leute, die ich auch im RL kenne und die kennen meinen Vor- und Nachnamen... xD
Und die werden meinen Account auch nicht hacken wollen bzw. kennen sie die E-Mail, die ich im Battle.net habe sowieso.


----------



## MayoAmok (3. Juli 2010)

CUDiLLA schrieb:


> FAQ:
> us.battle.net/*realid*/*faq*.html
> 
> Ich fasse es für euch mal zusammen..
> ...



Danke für diesen Quote. Es ist leider nicht weit genug gedacht von Dir. Natürlich packe ich diese Leute nicht ohne Grund auf meine Liste, oder wiel ich sie schon 10 Minuten kenne. 

ABER: Warum wird mir die Möglichkeit gegeben, jederzeit über DEREN Freunde bescheid zu wissen?


----------



## Valleron (3. Juli 2010)

Icejumper schrieb:


> Mir geht das auch zuweit!! Wo gibts denn sowas??
> 
> Dann auch noch die Email angeben zu müssen... dann braucht man ansich ja nur noch das PW zu hacken um an den Acc zu kommen.
> 
> ...




Vom Grundsatz her richtig. Ich geh aber mal davon aus das du keinen Goldfarmer in deine Freundesliste aufnimmst. Wenn ja, selber schuld. Und jemand der an deinen Acc ran will bekommt deine Mailadresse auf anderen Wegen. 

Gruß Vall


----------



## Lesemann (3. Juli 2010)

Ich werde es auch nicht nutzen ist wirklich übertrieben. Aber wenn man will naja später kommt eine Flutwelle von Hacks auf Blizz zu selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok352 (3. Juli 2010)

nur mal so nebenbei... man kann das ausschallten...



Lesemann schrieb:


> Ich werde es auch nicht nutzen ist wirklich übertrieben. Aber wenn man will naja später kommt eine Flutwelle von Hacks auf Blizz zu selber schuld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und wieso sollte eine welle an Hacks auf blizz zukommen?!
ihr denkt echt nicht weit genug...


----------



## Düstermond (3. Juli 2010)

RealID ist eigentlich okay, außer, dass man die Freunde der Freunde auch mit Namen sehen kann.
Ich habe nur zwei Personen, die ich auch im RL persönlich kenne mit der RealID aufgenommen. Eine von denen ist ein Männerschwarm, flirtet mit zig spielern und hat über 30 Fremde als RealID geaddet. Die sehe ich jetzt auch alle und sie mich. Das nervt schon ein wenig.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (3. Juli 2010)

Dann passiert sowas wie in China...
Dort hat einer einen anderen umgebracht weil er ihm ein Item weggewürfelt oder geninjat hat.
Adresse hat er rausbekommen nachdem er seinen Namen wusste (er hat glaub den Acc gehackt und dann nach allem geschaut was er braucht)
Am Ende ist er zu dem Ninjalooter/wegwürfler hingefahren und hat ihn erschossen.

Da fragt man sich warum so ein Feature rauskommt :O


----------



## Valleron (3. Juli 2010)

Lesemann schrieb:


> Ich werde es auch nicht nutzen ist wirklich übertrieben. Aber wenn man will naja später kommt eine Flutwelle von Hacks auf Blizz zu selber schuld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo soll da bitte die Flut herkommen? Jedes Addon aus zweifelhaften Quellen oder Webseiten ist riskanter als das Freundschaftstool.


----------



## Derulu (3. Juli 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Danke für diesen Quote. Es ist leider nicht weit genug gedacht von Dir. Natürlich packe ich diese Leute nicht ohne Grund auf meine Liste, oder wiel ich sie schon 10 Minuten kenne.
> 
> ABER: Warum wird mir die Möglichkeit gegeben, jederzeit über DEREN Freunde bescheid zu wissen?



Weil es von anderen sozialen Netzwerken abgekupfert ist und es dort ganz genauso funktioniert. (Jaja man kann seinen Namen dort verschleiern...aber WER macht das wirklich?)Bei facebook, twitter, StudiVZ etc. beschwert sich auch kein Mensch, scheinbar alle wollen dabei sein und was die Leute dort alles preisgeben passt auf keine Kuhhaut mehr.


----------



## MayoAmok (3. Juli 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Schon traurig wie man sich drüber aufregt obwohl niemand gezwungen wird es zu benutzen.



Stell dir mal vor, du bekommst jeden Tag Haferbrei zu essen. Über Jahre hinweg. Jeden Tag.

Er ist nährreich und macht dich satt. Du bist zufrieden und du magst deinen Haferbrei. 

Aber eines Tages stellt jemand ein saftiges Medium Rib-Eye Steak vor dich hin. Das Wasser läuft dir im Mund zusammen und du willst dieses Steak um jeden Preis. 

Dann siehst du etwas: Das Steak ist über und über voll mit Pfeffersoße, und du HASST Pfeffersoße. Du könntest dich schon bei dem Gedanken daran übergeben. 


Der Koch sieht das, kommt vorbei, stellt ne Schüssel Haferbrei daneben und sagt: "Du musst das Steak ja nicht essen, wenn du nicht magst!"


----------



## Thefreakyone (3. Juli 2010)

Ich find die Real-ID super, kann mit kumpels chatten die Starcraft(-Beta), oder WC3 zocken, sowie freunden auf anderen servern, und wenn jemand mich nicht sehn soll adde ich ihn nicht fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knochenhand (3. Juli 2010)

Keiner zwingt einen das zu benutzen, ist halt ein extra gimik... für die face book kiddys....


----------



## Sejro (3. Juli 2010)

wofür wird hier diskutiert?

nur realid freunde können in deine f liste sehen und denen kann man ja wohl trauen in sachen email usw! wenn net dann würd ich mir schleunigst neue freunde suchen^^

alle anderen fügt einfach auf die alte art und weise ein


----------



## Exid (3. Juli 2010)

wo sieht man denn die freunde des freundes ? oO

ich hab auch nur rl leute geaddet aber andere sehe ich da nicht...

und das Video ist EPIC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Made my Day!


----------



## bloodstar (3. Juli 2010)

das is da um FREUNDE zu adden. Wenn ihr solche bösen Freunde habt tut ihr mir leid ^^

meine Frage ist jedoch... wenn ich aufn n IDfreund rechtsklicke gibts n Menü wo ich ihn direkt melden kann. (betrug, etc)
was hatn das fürn sinn?


----------



## MayoAmok (3. Juli 2010)

Exid schrieb:


> wo sieht man denn die freunde des freundes ? oO
> 
> ich hab auch nur rl leute geaddet aber andere sehe ich da nicht...
> 
> ...



Wenn du in Der FL auf diese Freunde rechtsklilckst, kannst du im Kontextmenü "Freunde ansehen" auswählen.


----------



## Paradur (3. Juli 2010)

Dieses Feature ist für FREUNDE gedacht. Also für die Leute, die sowieso schon alles über einen wissen. 
Ich finde es also nicht weiter schlimm. Gut, wenn ich ehrlich bin, wäre es mir auch lieber, wenn es sich NICHT um den echten Namen handeln würde, der angezeigt wird. 
Dass man sich meine Freundesliste angucken kann, hat mich ziemlich erschreckt, allerdings werden die Chars dazu nicht angezeigt. Ich sehe also nur einen Namen, kann diesen aber nicht zuordnen. Ist also irgendwie so, wie wenn ich ein Telefonbuch einer fremden Stadt aufmache. Da sehe ich auch viele Namen und weiß trotzdem nicht, wer dahinter steckt.

Und da niemand gezwungen wird, diese real ID Freundschaften einzugehen, sehe ich kein großes Problem darin.

Grüße


----------



## thehed (3. Juli 2010)

Man kann es anscheinend total ausschalten wenn man die elterliche Freigabe aktiviert. Hab ich gemacht, *hab nämlich absolut keine Lust mein "Gamerleben" irgendwie mit meinem normalen Leben zu verknüpfen*. Von meinen realen Freunden wissen zwar alle das ich Games mag aber nur 2 spielen gelegentlich selber WOW und mit denen unterhalte ich mich über TS oder direkt. Wir kennen auch nicht alle Twinks voneinander, brauchts auch nicht!

Natürlich wird niemand gezwungen es zu nutzen aber wenn jemand in eine Topgilde will und die dieses Teil voraussetzen, da wird wohl so mancher schwach. Es sind da einige Dinge denkbar wieso zumindest ein sanfter Druck enstehen könnte dieses Feature zu nutzen. 


Besser wäre:

- Realname höchstens optional, besser ganz raus, zumindest solange das Game ab 12 ist.
- Freunde sehen einem auf der Liste von Freunden nur mit persönlicher Zustimmung.
- Nicht die Email vom Account.
- Twinks kann man zufügen oder entfernen.

P.s Hoffen wir mal das durch diese Sache niemand geschädigt wird!


----------



## Valleron (3. Juli 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Wenn du in Der FL auf diese Freunde rechtsklilckst, kannst du im Kontextmenü "Freunde ansehen" auswählen.



Dort seh ich aber nur den Ingamenamen. Hab dort von keinem Name oder Mailadresse gesehen.


----------



## Ktong (3. Juli 2010)

bloodstar schrieb:


> das is da um FREUNDE zu adden. Wenn ihr solche bösen Freunde habt tut ihr mir leid ^^
> 
> meine Frage ist jedoch... wenn ich aufn n IDfreund rechtsklicke gibts n Menü wo ich ihn direkt melden kann. (betrug, etc)
> was hatn das fürn sinn?



Das mit dem Betrug oder gar mit dem Namen melden ist mir auch ein bissle suspekt. wieso soll ich jemanden adden und ihn dann verpfeifen weil sein char nicht so heisst wie es mir grade passt. dieses feature sollte eher in den handelschannel als in die freundesliste.

alles in allem finde ich das dingen aber schon ok. nur man sollte sich seine "freunde" etwas genauer aussuchen. in meiner liste sind auch nur leute drinnen denen ich die handgegeben habe bzw die die ich perönlich kenne. für andere hab ich dort keinen platz offen


----------



## Ktong (3. Juli 2010)

thehed schrieb:


> Besser wäre:
> 
> - Realname höchstens optional, besser ganz raus, zumindest solange das Game ab 12 ist.
> - Freunde sehen einem auf der Liste von Freunden nur mit persönlicher Zustimmung.
> ...



mach doch diesen vorschlag mal im Blizzard Forum! Find ihn sehr gut


----------



## Martok352 (3. Juli 2010)

ganz einfach...
lasst die Leute hier rumflamen, wenn es ihnen Spaß macht und wir haben in der Zwischenzeit unseren Spaß mit dem tollen neuen Feature^^


----------



## Bozzer (3. Juli 2010)

man added da ja nur freunde die man gut kennt und net wild fremde also ich sehe da kein prob und man kennt meistens eh die richtigen namen also macht euch net ins hemd ich find die RealID klasse da kann man sich wenigstens mit freunden unterhalten die aufm anderen server spielen und muss net da en char erstellen um mit denenn zu chatten.


----------



## Vanitra (3. Juli 2010)

Lieber TE, ich weiß nicht warum du ein Problem damit hast das deine *Freunde* deine Chars sehen. Vielleicht hätte Blizzard ja bei Einführung dieses Features den Begriff Freunde genauer erklären sollen, da er im Zuge der 24Stunden Onlinezocker doch etwas verwaschen wurde. Was du an Spielern in der FL hast, das sind lediglich Bekannte aus dem Spiel, die haben mit "Freunden" überhaupt nichts zu tun auch wenn die Liste so heißt. Höchst selten kennt man die Personen auch aus dem RL. Und genau dafür ist die Real-ID gedacht. Für meine richtigen Freunde. Für Leute denen ich verraue, für Leute die ich auch im RL kenne, für Verwandte etc. und denen ich ggf. auf die Bude rücken kann wenn sie Mist bauen. Und bei denen sollte dies doch kein Problem sein oder? Haben sie doch auch meine Adresse, EMail, Telefonnummer etc.

Wenn du bei irgendwem nicht willst das er deine Chars kennt, dann ist er nicht dein Freund und hat auch in der Real-ID Liste nichts zu suchen. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen das es genügend geben wird die alle aus der FL nach der Real-ID fragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holzbruch (3. Juli 2010)

Es ist freiwillig und somit akzeptabel. 

Du musst es nicht machen und fertig.

Wer trotzdem spielübergreifenden Kontakt während des spielens will, kann ja noch immer auf ts2/3, skype und wie die alle heißen, zurückgreifen.


----------



## Pumba86 (3. Juli 2010)

Mir ist die Sache auch ein Dor im AUge, vorallem wegen der realen Namen und weil man "immer" angezeigt wird, man kann sich nicth mal aufn Twink verkrümmeln, wenn man nich möchte, das jemand sieht dass man online ist.

Das Feature insgesamt ist ja ne gute Sache, allerdings sollte daran dringend in den genannten Punkten gearbeitet werden.

Meine Anregungen:

1. Nick bzw Pseudo Namen anstatt der realen.
2. Eine Funktion um sich zu "verstecken" bzw unsichtbar zu machen.
3. Den nervigen Popup entfernen wenn ein RL ID Freund online oder ofline geht.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (3. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich ist nicht das Problem, dass ein Freund von einem Freund erfährt, was er macht. Blizzard nutzt diese Informationen. Aber das ist bei Studivz so, Facebook und co. Dat ist selbst bei Google Standart, dass du nur nach paar Namen Googlen musst und schon einiges findest. Also am Ende, sind wir alle selbst Schuld. Wir machen es und betreiben es doch, wir geben unsere Daten diesen Firmen, zeigen unsere Fotos im Internet. Also geht nicht Blizzard zu weit, wir gehen zu weit. Weil wir es nutzen, weil wir uns darauf einlassen.

Wie einige sagen, Blizzard zwingt dich nicht dazu. Studivz etc. zwingt dich nicht dazu. Aber es machen die Leute. Aber dann bei der Mediamarktkasse, ihre Plz net verraten. Aber fast alles mit Kreditkarte kaufen etc.
Man hat ja auch andere möglichkeiten. Eigene Foren sind da oft eine Art, wo man sich Kontakt verschaffen kann. Instant Messenger, dass gute alte Telefon =) mit Flat heute fast nirgends mehr so ein Problem. Handy, Brief ... und das richtige Steinzeitding. Treffen ^^


----------



## Düstermond (3. Juli 2010)

Pumba86 schrieb:


> 3. Den nervigen Popup entfernen wenn ein RL ID Freund online oder ofline geht.



ESC -> Interface -> BattleNET


----------



## Dropz (3. Juli 2010)

bloodstar schrieb:


> das is da um FREUNDE zu adden. Wenn ihr solche bösen Freunde habt tut ihr mir leid ^^



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich fins also garnet schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumba86 (3. Juli 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> ESC -> Interface -> BattleNET



danke^^


----------



## Dropz (3. Juli 2010)

ESC -> Interface -> BattleNET

für was? adden?


----------



## Martok352 (3. Juli 2010)

Die die sich hier aufregen haben im RL keine Freunde, drum müssen sie WoW-Freunde draufpacken, aber das passt ihnen dann nicht...
Aaaber... man muss es nutzen! Ich brauch das!


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (3. Juli 2010)

Ich liebe dieses Video ... Ich erstick gleich vor Lachen!


----------



## Tikume (3. Juli 2010)

Ich empfinde die RealID nicht wirklich als Problem, denn den Kram kann man einfach abschalten/nicht nutzen - anders als z.B. die Aktivitätsauflistung der Chars im Arsenal.

Natürlich ist es mal wieder ein tolles Beispiel für Blizzards Verständnis von Datenschutz.


----------



## Moktheshock (3. Juli 2010)

in meiner liste tummeln sich 2 rl namen und 47 char namen was sagt mir das genau^^ 2 meiner Rl freunde spielen wow und ich habe 47 bekannte in wow und das auch gut so^^.
ausserdem in jedem gildenforum meldet man sich mit seiner mail an^^ da muss man auch nur pw sniffen^^


----------



## Exid (3. Juli 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Wenn du in Der FL auf diese Freunde rechtsklilckst, kannst du im Kontextmenü "Freunde ansehen" auswählen.



merci 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorb001 (3. Juli 2010)

Ich persönlich finde diese Real-ID völlig überflüssig und werde sie auch nicht nutzen.
Die Leute, die sich in meiner FL befinden, müssen wohl oder übel damit leben, meine Chars in ihrer FL zu lassen, wenn sie 
sehen wollen wann ich on bin.

Die einzig sinnvolle Änderung an diesen Listen wäre folgende gewesen:

*Accountweiter ignore*.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich jemanden auf meine ignoreliste setze, dann will ich auch von all seinen anderen Chars nix lesen.
Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, diese Möglichkeit einzuführen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorb001 (3. Juli 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> i
> ausserdem in jedem gildenforum meldet man sich mit seiner mail an^^ da muss man auch nur pw sniffen^^



wer sich in einem forum mit seiner Bnet-addy anmeldet ist selber schuld.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guiterres (3. Juli 2010)

Wem die RealID nicht passt soll sie nicht nutzen, ganz einfach. Und von wegen "zu gefährlich", es ist ja auch nur für Leute gedacht die man auch wirklich kennt und denen man vertraut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicMonkey (3. Juli 2010)

Moin,
ich stell mir gerade wirklich die Frage, ob ich zu blöd bin, um das Problem des TE (und einiger anderer Leute) zu begreifen.
Ja, man sieht die Real-ID-Freunde eines Real-ID-Freundes. Allerdings sagt das doch nichts aus außer, dass z.b. Hans Meier (fiktiver Name) ein Freund meines Freundes ist und irgendein Blizzard-Spiel spielt. Ich kann nicht sehen, welches Spiel er spielt, und bezogen auf WoW, auf welchem Realm er mit welchen Chars spielt. Ich sehe dort doch lediglich einen Namen, der im Prinzip nichts aussagt.

Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich da was falsch verstehe...

Gruß


----------



## TheGui (3. Juli 2010)

Ich nehm nur RL Freunde in die RID auf!


----------



## Suffi117 (3. Juli 2010)

Lieber TE am am sichersten wäre es doch du hörst auf mit diesem seeehr gefährlichen spiele WOW und wohnst ab sofort allein in ner Höhle im Wald dann erfährt auch keiner zuviel über dich 
PS:Nimm dir ne Decke fürn 'Winter mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myxemio (3. Juli 2010)

ok....	also das man sich darüber so aufregt, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen....

Wenn man leute hat, mit dennen man gerne zockt (seien es rl-leute, ingameleute aus der gilde mit dennen man sich gut versteht), dann kann man sie ja hinzufügen und ggf. auch realm- ud fraktionsübergreifend schreiben...

wenn man da nichts preis geben will, dann bleibt ja immernoch die möglichkeit, leute normal auf die FL zu setzen...

haste keenen Bock dazu, dann lass es ganz....





aber ehrlich - bei dem video musste ich schmunzeln.....


----------



## Dokagero (3. Juli 2010)

OMG, schon wieder so ein whiner.

Wenn dir Feature nicht gefällt, dann gib niemanden deine mailaddresse und füg keine andere hinzu. Fertig.

Manche Leute haben echt keine anderen Probleme


----------



## Sphärenwanderer (3. Juli 2010)

Ich versteh das Gejammer nicht!
Die Real ID sollte man wirklich nur "GUTEN" Bekannten geben. Sie ist nicht dazu da um frei in der Welt verteilt zu werden. Zwischen Freunden find ich das neue Feature Super, weil man in Kontakt bleiben kann, auch wenn einer deiner Kumpels auf nem anderen Server zockt. Wem das zu weit geht, für den liegt des Dilemmas Lösung zum greifen nah, NUTZT ES NICHT!!!!
Natürlich wird das auch demnächst einige Stilblüten treiben! Ein Freund und ich haben gewettet, wann die ersten Raid- und Gildenleiter auftauchen die die Real ID verlangen, damit sie immer sehen wann und wo ihr Online seit.

Ich bin selbst seit 5 Jahren Gildenmeister und werde mich hüten, sowas von den Leuten zu verlangen. Ich würde dies als sehr tiefen Eingriff in die Privatsphäre empfinden. Ich bin schliesslich nicht der Wärter der Jungs und Mädels. 
Real ID ist Privatsache. Wer damit hausieren geht ist selber schuld. Unter deinen Kumpels allerdings eine riesen Neuerung.


----------



## Düstermond (3. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> ESC -> Interface -> BattleNET
> 
> für was? adden?



Lies doch das Zitat, auf das sich meine Aussage bezogen hat.
Für das Abstellen der Pop-Ups.


----------



## Richtigsteller (3. Juli 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Seit dem Patch am Mittwoch kann man sich jetzt des neuen Features RealID bedienen.
> 
> Man fragt seine Freunde nach deren Blizzard-Emailadressen, trägt sie ein und sieht ab sofort den Realen Namen, wie er bei Blizzard gemeldet ist in seiner Freundesliste. Egal mit welchen Char derjenige grad eingloggt ist.
> 
> Das ist ja an sich schonmal seltsam, da es etwas über die Spieler verrät, was weit über das Spiel hinausgeht, nämlich eine greifbare Identität.



Wo genau soll jetzt das Problem sein? Ohne die Account Mail Adresse wirst Du von keinem Spieler den realen Namen erfahren. Und wer sie Dir gibt, der wird damit schon einverstanden sein, ne? Ich versteh das Problem nicht...


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (3. Juli 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ich nehm nur RL Freunde in die RID auf!


Jo so mache ich es auch.
Ich finde ingame-Freunde müssen nicht unbedingt den RL Namen erfahren.
Man sollte im Battlenet ein Nickname wählen können, der den Freunden angezeigt wird.


----------



## Yokoono12 (3. Juli 2010)

Kankru schrieb:


> Muss man nicht, kann man aber, kein Grund zum diskutieren!



Wieso ist das kein Gund zu diskutieren? Ich finde dieses Thema schon diskussionswürdig.


Ich werde dieses Feature mit Sicherheit nicht nutzen, vorallem wegen der schon erwähnten Privatsphäre. Wenn ich jemanden gut ingame kenne heißt das nicht das ich ihm soviele private Daten einsehen lassen will und vorallem sind es auch immer noch die Twinks die man spielt wenn man einfach mal seine Ruhe möchte. Anfragen hab ich auch schon 2-3 bekommen aber nicht angenommen was die Personen geärgert hat, aber mir egal...


----------



## Arosk (3. Juli 2010)

Icejumper schrieb:


> Mir geht das auch zuweit!! Wo gibts denn sowas??
> 
> Dann auch noch die Email angeben zu müssen... dann braucht man ansich ja nur noch das PW zu hacken um an den Acc zu kommen.
> 
> ...



In dem Fall knackt man ein PW, man hackt es nicht.


----------



## MoonFrost (3. Juli 2010)

öh seine realid soll man nur FREUNDEN!!!!!!!!!!! geben nicht irgendwelchen spasten die man aus wow kennt und nochnie außerhalb kennengelernt hat Oo Und die kennen für gewöhnlich deine identität Oo


----------



## HostileRecords (3. Juli 2010)

Ich finde das mit der RealID schon okay, man unterscheidet halt mit RL freunden und ingame bekanntschaften.
Jemandem aus WoW den ich im RL nicht kenne, mit denen sollte man das mit der RealID auch nicht nutzen, dafür ist sie auch nicht da! Wer keine RL freunde hat die WoW Spielen.. ignorieren die RealID funktion einfach.
Für die Ingame "Freunde" bleibt immernoch die normale FL die man schon seit jahren benutzt und über die sich nie jemand beschwert hat.
Verstehe garnicht was es da zu meckern gibt!

Ach und wenn es euch wirklich so sehr stört, rate ich euch eure meinung ins Offizielle Forum zu schreiben, wenn noch mehrere eure meinung teilen.. wird Blizz da sicher noch was überarbeiten.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juli 2010)

Mit den echten Namen von euch können die ganz pösen ganz pöse Sache anstellen, sogar euch damit anschreiben!!1111


----------



## Gerti (3. Juli 2010)

Hab jetzt 3 RL Freunde und einen "Ingame Freund", den ich seit BC kenne drauf und ich finde es super. Man muss nicht mehr drölf Millionen Twinks auf der FL haben um sofort zu sehen, wer wo on ist.

Ich finde, das ist die beste Änderung seit langem!


----------



## Zangor (3. Juli 2010)

Sphärenwanderer schrieb:


> Ich versteh das Gejammer nicht!
> Die Real ID sollte man wirklich nur "GUTEN" Bekannten geben. Sie ist nicht dazu da um frei in der Welt verteilt zu werden.



Wenn Dein wirklich guter Freund mal gehackt wird, liegt die Hälfte von Deinem Login schon mal auf dem silbernen Tablet. 

Ich finde die hätten jedem Account eine NummernID zuweisen sollen wie bei ICQ worüber man sich dann vernetzen kann. Meine Loginadresse werde ich an Niemanden rausrücken, die ist nur für Blizzard da und sonst für nix. Ich habe zwar Vertrauen in meine Freunde, dass sie damit keinen Schindluder treiben, aber bin mir nicht wirklich 100 %ig sicher ob sie nicht mal Opfer eines Keyloggers oder Trojaners werden könnten. 

Blizzard predigt überall, man soll mit seinen Daten vorsichtig sein und bringt dann ein System wo man die Loginadresse angeben muss?


----------



## Arosk (3. Juli 2010)

Zangor schrieb:


> Wenn Dein wirklich guter Freund mal gehackt wird, liegt die Hälfte von Deinem Login schon mal auf dem silbernen Tablet.



Jo, weil Accounts auf die Weise auch "gehackt" werden...


----------



## Progamer13332 (3. Juli 2010)

häh?, das geht nicht zu weit derjenige muss auch die anfrage akzeptieren und damit bestätigt er ja das sich beide kennen :>


----------



## Nebulous (3. Juli 2010)

RealID ist ja auch nur Leute den man vertrauen kann haben die auch nehrmals im spiel stehen... ich habe nur 2 Realfreunde... in der liste... find das total praktisch da beide horde spielen und dann mit den trotzdem schreiben kann


----------



## Manotis (3. Juli 2010)

Ja gefällt mir auch sehr gut jetzt kleb ich nicht immer so an meinem Realm fest kann auch mit den paar Kumpels die bei der Horde oder auf anderen Servern sind in Kontakt bleiben natürlich ist das kein Feature was man für alle Leute verwendet sondern nur für gute Freunde


----------



## UTlFin (3. Juli 2010)

Alucaard schrieb:


> [...]also erst informieren und dann pöbeln....
> 
> So wie es gemacht wurde ist es *eine Sinnvolle und* vor allem schon* längst überflüssige Sache* zum B-Net.



der is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btt:
finde die rl-id insofern ned gaenzlich schlecht, allein auch wg. dieser funktion, spieluebergreifend - freunde zu adden und sie ueber versch. games kontaktieren zwecks chat. ok, ging zuvor auch via anderen plattformen aber so musz man ned immer switchen.

jeder kann halt selbst entscheiden. auch gut aber....wenn ich nen freund adde um ebenda diese funktion nutzen zu wollen, heiszt des noch lange ned, dasz freundesfreunde auch meine freunde sind/sein sollen und meine rl-id  bzw vollen namen wissen muessen. da waere sicher gut daran getan wenn man die rl-id fuer dritte (freundesfreunde) optional an-/ausschalten kann.


----------



## Rikkui (3. Juli 2010)

Also niemand zwingt euch eure Email adresse weiterzugeben und niemand Zwingt euch diesen scheiss anzunehmen.
Wers nich will solls einfach lassen Oo
Tut ma nich so als ob ihr keine wahl hättet


----------



## immortal15 (3. Juli 2010)

Icejumper schrieb:


> Mir geht das auch zuweit!! Wo gibts denn sowas??


in World of Warcraft


----------



## ctullhu (3. Juli 2010)

hm, ich habe freunde in der liste. echte freunde, die ich seit jahren, bzw. sogar jahrzehnten kenne. ok, einen feind, meine frau.
irgendwelche leute - und seien es flüchtige raid- oder gildenkollegen kriegen meine mailadresse erst gar nicht.
meine freunde wissen eh, wer ich bin, wo ich wohne, haben meine telefonnummern, meine mailadressen, da ist so ein friendtool sogar was sehr geiles, wenn ich einen mal kurz was sagen will und nicht weiß auf welchem realm der grad ist.

sicher gibt es leute, die geben nun jedem ihre mailadresse. selber schuld.


----------



## Idekoon (3. Juli 2010)

Ist wie Google Chrome ein wenig zu viel des Guten, wie ich finde. Sollen die Konzerne denn wirklich alle unsere Daten haben? Google zB speichert jede Suchanfrage 180 Tage lang, sie können also unser Leben bis zu einem gewissen Grad rekonstruieren. Für mich ist das ein wenig Stasi reloaded


----------



## Opportunity (3. Juli 2010)

was soll denn daran zu weit gehen?
ich habe 2 leute auf meiner liste, die ich auch so kenne (über wow kennen gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
und sonst kommt da niemand drauf, also ich sehe da nur vorteile...
da muss ich nicht immer alle twinks von denen beiden in die fl tragen wenn ich mir einen neuen char erstelle usw...
außerdem kann man dann ja auch whispern, wenn man starcraft 2 bzw. d3 spielt und da ich das spielen werde kann man sich dann auch so unterhalten wenn man nicht ingame ist...

also ich finds top und wenn ihrs nicht toll findet einfach nicht benutzen, dann ist es genau so wie voher, keiner ist gezwungen die realID zu benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (3. Juli 2010)

Mystikar schrieb:


> mimimi...
> 
> wer es mag, soll es nutzen, wer nicht, eben nicht. Und wieder wird wieder mal nur gemeckert.....typisch Schland ebe
> Es steht ja auch eindeutig da: für FREUNDE, und ein Freund ist für mich jemand, dem ich vertraue, und nicht jeder x-beliebige Char.



Auch vor den besten Freunden hab ich ab und zu gern etwas Ruhe, eine Inkognito-Funktion fehlt mir definitiv auch noch ...


----------



## yellowpages (3. Juli 2010)

Erst einmal finde ich es top, dass ein Video von Serdar Somuncu gepostet wurde.

Für mich ist die RealID auch nicht das wahre, denn die Leute die ich kenne, wissen wie man mich erreicht. Sei es nun über Email, TS oder einen anderen Client.
Da ich keinen Grund wüsste, wieso es Blizzard interessieren könnte, mit wem ich mich ingame abgebe, werde ich diese Angebot nicht nutzen.
Vielleicht bin ich ja paranoid, aber wieso will plötzlich jeder größere Konzern wissen was wir so treiben? Ich habe zwar z.B. auch einen Facebook-Account, aber diese neue Feature mit den "Mag ich"-Buttons geht auch viel zu weit.


----------



## snake214 (3. Juli 2010)

Ich versteh das ganze hier nicht is total unötig diese Diskusion.
Ich könnte wetten jeder 2 is hier bei Facebook, StudieVz und wie die ganzen seiten heißen. Dort macht ihr euch auch keine sorgen das euer name im internet für gott und die welt zugänig ist. Da werden auch noch bilder etc reingestellt. 
Und die Email adresse is über die realId ja nicht einsehbar.
Ist ja keine pflicht es darüber laufen zu lassen wer es machen will soll es machen und wer es nicht will lässt es eben bleiben.


----------



## Xab (3. Juli 2010)

Ich finde die Diskusion auch hinfällig. Es ist ein cooles feature wenn man mit Freunden auch Quatschen kann, wenn die grad auf nem anderen Server oder in Starcraft etc sind. Mit Leuten, bei denen man seine Eaddy nicht bekanntgeben will, warum auch immer, macht man es einfach nicht. Es ist freiwillig und somit hat sich nichts geändert. Und wenn man sich mal zurückziehen will, und mit garkeinem etwas zu tun haben will.... dann benutzt man dieses System von vorne herein einfach garnicht ^^ Ich habe z.b. kein Problem das mich meine Freunde immer Online sehn können. Als ob ich die anlügen oder mich vor denen Verstecken will ^^ Irgendwelche Bekannte oder gar Fremde kommen da halt garnicht erst drauf sondern werden normal in die Kontaktliste geadded.


----------



## Tikume (3. Juli 2010)

Idekoon schrieb:


> Ist wie Google Chrome ein wenig zu viel des Guten, wie ich finde. Sollen die Konzerne denn wirklich alle unsere Daten haben? Google zB speichert jede Suchanfrage 180 Tage lang, sie können also unser Leben bis zu einem gewissen Grad rekonstruieren. Für mich ist das ein wenig Stasi reloaded



Siehe Arsenal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (3. Juli 2010)

snake214 schrieb:


> Ich versteh das ganze hier nicht is total unötig diese Diskusion.
> Ich könnte wetten jeder 2 is hier bei Facebook, StudieVz und wie die ganzen seiten heißen. Dort macht ihr euch auch keine sorgen das euer name im internet für gott und die welt zugänig ist. Da werden auch noch bilder etc reingestellt.
> Und die Email adresse is über die realId ja nicht einsehbar.
> Ist ja keine pflicht es darüber laufen zu lassen wer es machen will soll es machen und wer es nicht will lässt es eben bleiben.



1. nein bin ich nicht, der Hype geht mir ehrlich gesagt auf den Keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Die eMail vielleicht nicht, aber den vollen Namen einfach so sehen zu können geht ein Stück zu weit.

Ich hab Blizzard bisher eigentlich immer unterstützt und fand alles toll, aber wenn sie schon einen Steam-Klon erstellen dann bitte richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FienchenSchneckie (3. Juli 2010)

Prinzipiell ist es eine super Idee. Wenn ich zwischen Horde und Allianz wechsel, kann ich mich weiterhin mit den Freunden auf der jeweiligen Seite unterhalten. Jedoch werde ich das Feature nur sehr eingeschränkt nutzen. D.h. die drei Freunde, die drauf sind, werden auch die einzigen bleiben, die mich jetzt überall sehen können/dürfen. 
Bei denen weiß ich nämlich, dass sie weder Ansätze zum Stalken zeigen noch nerven, wenn man mal auf einem der "geheimen" Twinks ist. 
Was hätte man optimieren können?
1. Nur die Vornamen anzeigen. Bei gleichen noch durch den Anfangsbuchstaben des Nachnamen gekennzeichnet.
2. Eine "Invisible"-Funktion: a) für einzelne Chars u. b) für Freunde. <-- Das würde gewährleisten, dass man auch mal vor den netten seine Ruhe hat, wenn man meinetwegen nur stumpf etwas farmen will..!
3. Autorisierung über Charnamen ohne die Emailadresse preiszugeben. 
4. Keine Einsichtname in die Freundesliste des anderen. 

So wie es jetzt ist, wird die breite Masse der Bekannten weiterhin ganz normal samt Twinks auf der FL stehen und nur ganz spezielle Menschen bekommen die Einladung. 
Wird nur schwierig, wenn ich es einem guten Freund erklären darf, dass ich ihn mag, aber mir so viel "Nähe" in seinem Fall zu viel ist.


----------



## Andoral1990 (3. Juli 2010)

benutz es einfach nicht und gut ist... es wird keiner dazu gezwungen... ich hab meine reallife kumpels geaddet und find das system super... man kann damit jetzt auch serverübergreifens chatten und auch fraktionsübergreifend... is ne super sache die sich blizz da hat einfallen lassen-


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juli 2010)

damit es auch der letzte Vollhonk in den schädel bekommt

die weitrergabe der E-Mail adresse seiner ingame Freunde ist Freiwillig kein Zwang kein nix kein garnix

Teilweise kennt man die Ingamefreunde sogar Privat und bei mir z. b. sind das nur 2 Menschen die WoW Spielen und meine E-Mail adresse Kennen und bei diesen beiden Personen bin ich auch damit einverstanden. Sollten andere Fremde Personen auf die Idee kommen mir eine anfrage zu stellen bekommen diese logischerweise eine ABLEHNUNG!!!!!


so und nun Genießt das schöne Wetter


----------



## Schlamm (3. Juli 2010)

Also Leute zuhören:

-Man entscheidet, ob man die E-mail weitergibt oder net. Von alleine passiert da gar nix. Also muss man sich vorher überlegen ob man diese weitergeben möchte oder nicht

-Accountgebundene Freundeslisten gibt es in vielen, vielen Spielen auch. 

-Die "normale" Freundesliste gibt es auch noch

Eine super Funktion


----------



## Sevarine (3. Juli 2010)

Oh ja, dieses Risiko, dass ich eingehe, wenn ich meinem Bruder und meinen Freunden, die ich aus dem RL kenne meine E-Mailaddresse gebe ist schon enorm, wo sie doch alle an meinen Account wollen ...
Außerdem existiert die Freundesliste von Früher auch noch, auf der nur der Nickname erscheint, für Spieler von z.B. der Stamm, die man nicht persönlich kennt. Also verstehe ich nicht warum ihr euch so aufregt.


----------



## MarZ1 (3. Juli 2010)

Email adresse "herauszufinden" muss man doch gar nicht über realID, anscheinend kennen die leute die euch versuchen zu phishen eh schon eure email...und würden versuche das passwort zu knacken einen hohen kosten/nutzen faktor haben, hätten wir schon alle keinen account mehr, also lässt sich wohl annehmen, dass das herkömmliche passwort knacken entweder nicht geht/sehr lange dauert, da wie schon erwähnt sie eh unsere email adressen(woher auch immer kennen,wohl vom goldkaufen oder sonstiges was manche machen[noch nie eine phising seite zugeschickt bekommen])

und solange man kein passwort ala 12345 oder passwort oder fickdich hat dann sollte man relativ sicher sein, von keyloggern und trojanern abgesehen...deswegen find ich es nicht schlimm die email des anderen zu kennen, da man wohl von ausgehen kann, dass wenn man ein passwort mit buchstaben+zahlen millarden von möglichenkeiten hat und diese ein hackprogramm erstmal über jahre abarbeiten müsste

und so sachen wie name? naja, wieviele seiten/vereine haben denn unsere anschrift und die chance auf einen beleidigten wow spieler am nächsten morgen nach dem raid verhauen zu werden ist auch sehr sehr gering...da würd ich mir eher gedanken über besoffene autofahrer machen, die mich am tag überfahren könnten


----------



## Terminsel (3. Juli 2010)

Blizzard versucht, in das Spiel noch so etwas wie Facbook einzubauen. Ich nutze diese Funktion nicht und werde es in Zukunft auch nur bei Leuten machen, die ich persönlich kenne, was bisher ohnehin nur eine Person ist.
Und das Blizzard mit Daten ohnehin mehr als offen umgeht, kennen wir ja bereits. Tikume verwies oben schon auf das Arsenal, wo jeder jeden Char begutachten kann. Diese Real-ID ist nur der nächste konsequente Schritt, aber es bleibt glücklicherweise jedem selbst überlassen, wie er diese nutzt.


----------



## Louvre1987 (3. Juli 2010)

Grüße.

Ich finde die Real ID eigentlich eine sehr gute Sachen.
Benutzte sie aber selber nicht ( Selber Elterliche Freigaben erstellt, und ganz aus gemacht! )

Das der richtige Name angezeigt wird , finde ich vollkommen okay. ( Meine Real Freunde kennen ihn so wieso. )

Die E Mail Adresse hätte nicht sein müssen, ist aber auch noch okay.

Das sie mich überall, auf allen Charakteren sehen können auch okay.

Bis dahin hab ich es ja selber in den Händen wem ich meine Real ID gebe, bzw. zu meiner hinzufüge.


Aber das die Freunde meiner Freunde meine Charakter? bzw Namen sehen können, das finde ich nicht okay.
Hier liegt es nicht mehr in meiner Hand, wer meinen Namen sieht!

Weiß ich wie meine Freunde ihre Real ID nutzt ? Was er da für Freunde drauf hat ? 
Ich kenne die Personen nicht, darum brauchen sie auch nicht meinen Namen kennen.


Das dieses bei den ganzen Online Seiten aller Facebook so ist, schön und gut, Die nutzte ich aber nicht!


Ich für meinen teil spiele nur ein Spiel mehr nicht!!


Bis sich da nichts ändert bleib Real ID einfach aus.

mfg


----------



## Yveri1985 (3. Juli 2010)

naja .. da die meisten sich in gilden-foren etc mit ihrer bnetemail anmelden is das auch kein wirklicher grund
dann das argument "es gibt schliesslich wkw, studivz etc" kann ich nachvollziehen
gibt es einige die ich auch von xchar herkenne , die auch ihre richtigen namen angeben und dann ueber Real-ID meckern
man sollte einfach mal ueberlegen , was bringt es wem anders (ob man ihn kennt oder nich) wenn weiss das ich Liselotte hau-mich-tot heisse und meine emailaddresse ichessekleinekinder@hotmail.de
es bringt einem rein GAR NICHTS ! 
der clevere wow-spieler hat einen authenticator und lacht ueber leute die seinen account hacken wollen !! 

fuer die energie die manche hier in das flamen ueber die Real-ID investieren haette man ma fix nachbars rasen fuern 10er maehen koennen , und dann per shop son teil bestellen koennen ....


----------



## TheOtherGuy (3. Juli 2010)

Ich habe Freunde, die ich nun schon über 30 Jahre kenne. Trotzdem würde ich auch mit ihnen niemals diesen "Service" nutzen.
Das greift mir einfach zu weit in die Privatsphäre ein. Einfach mal abschalten mit einem Twinkaccount gibts dann nie wieder.
Genauso habe ich Freunde, ich ich schon viele Jahre online kenne. Man hat sich auch schon getroffen. Dennoch spricht man sich nur über seinen Nick an.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (3. Juli 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Seit dem Patch am Mittwoch kann man sich jetzt des neuen Features RealID bedienen.
> 
> Man fragt seine *Freunde* nach deren Blizzard-Emailadressen, trägt sie ein und sieht ab sofort den Realen Namen, wie er bei Blizzard gemeldet ist in seiner Freundesliste. Egal mit welchen Char derjenige grad eingloggt ist.



das große teil sagt ja eig schon alles ... normalerweise trägt man nur FREUNDE in die liste ein ... also interessiert es keinen ob da dein richtiger name steht oder nicht ... 

und zu dem kram mit dem inner freunde des freundes liste angezeigt zu werden ist ja auch eig egla, da da meist auch nur personen drin sind die du persönlich kennst ...


----------



## Dextra17 (3. Juli 2010)

Naja ich kann da nur sagen: Added doch einfach nur eure engsten Freunde in WoW denen ihr wirklich vertraut und dann passiert nichts. 
Ich habe nur 3 RealID's in meiner Liste und der Rest sind einfach nur Chars, die ich vom Server her kenne. Diese können meine Daten nicht sehen und ich ihre auch nicht. Somit gibt es doch gar keine Gefahr.
Ich finde das Feature sogar sehr nützlich, da ich so auch mit meinen Freunden chatten kann, wenn sie gerade auf anderen Servern unterwegs sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (3. Juli 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Schon traurig wie man sich drüber aufregt obwohl niemand gezwungen wird es zu benutzen.



Schon traurig wie man in einem Forum nichts zum diskutieren reinstellen darf


----------



## lord just (3. Juli 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Natürlich geht nichts ohne, dass jemand die "Freundschaft" bestätigt.
> 
> ABER: Ich kann jederzeit die Freundeslisten meiner Freunde einsehen und dort jeden Kontankt mt dem realen Namen lesen.
> 
> ...


ok du kannst dann sehen dass einer deiner freunde auch mit nem max mustermann befreundet ist und kannst sehen was der so macht. die frage ist nur was das dir oder irgendwem anders bringen soll. ich mein an namen kommt man ohne probleme auch über das telefonbuch ran und hat da sogar mehr als nur den namen sondern auch noch telefonnummer und adresse. 


du kennst weder geburtsdatum, wohnort, login oder sonst was von den anderen ausser halt dem namen und das bringt weder dir oder sonst wem was. und wenn man nicht will das man in der freundesliste von jemand anderes mit dem namen drin steht den man bei der anmeldung benutzt hat, dann nutzt man realid einfach nicht und lässt nur seinen char hinzufügen und nicht direkt seinen ganzen account.


----------



## Long_Wolf (3. Juli 2010)

Nichts was hier geschrieben wird ist neu..all das kam schon bei facebook oder anderen sozialen Netzwerken auf...
Man sollte sich sehr gut überlegen wem man seine Id ueberlaesst, und wer zweifelt sollte es im besten Falle lassen...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Juli 2010)

Das ist auch mehr gedacht für Gute freunde die man auch im RL kennt das haben die meisten ihr aber net. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (3. Juli 2010)

Ich nutzte Real-ID nur bei RL-Freunden oder bekannten sonst nicht, das reicht.


----------



## Azuran (3. Juli 2010)

wems nicht gefällt der muss es ja nicht nutzen , gibt nicht ohne grund auch eine alternative.


----------



## MayoAmok (3. Juli 2010)

lord schrieb:


> ok du kannst dann sehen dass einer deiner freunde auch mit nem max mustermann befreundet ist und kannst sehen was der so macht. die frage ist nur was das dir oder irgendwem anders bringen soll. ich mein an namen kommt man ohne probleme auch über das telefonbuch ran und hat da sogar mehr als nur den namen sondern auch noch telefonnummer und adresse.



Es geht nicht darum, was jemand für einen Nutzen aus dem Wissen ziehen könnte, wen ich in dem Spiel so gut kenne, dass ich ihn auf diese Liste aufgenommen habe.

Sondern es geht darum, dass es niemanden etwas angeht, wen ich auf dieser Liste habe. Und schon garnicht geht es jemanden etwas an, wie diese Leute, die sich vielleicht aus dem Spiel auch kennen unter ihrem Charnamen, im echten Leben heissen. 

Das fällt ganz klar unter Datenschutz und Ende. 

Und das "Argument": Nutz es nicht, wenn es dir nicht passt! ist leider kein Argument sondern Schwachsinn. Ich finde das Real-ID System sehr nett und nützlich, aber die Umsetzung ist mehr als schwach. Ein paar Einstellmöglichkeiten für seine Privatsphäre, die hier schon ansatzweise gepostet wurden, hätten dem Tool sehr gutgetan.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (3. Juli 2010)

ich dachte am anfang auch hmmm das ja krass aber du musst dem anderen Deine Email geben!!! ohne das kommt er da nicht dran.
Und wenn man Freunde der Freunde anzeigt wird denen nur der RL name angezeigt und nicht die Email ergo bringt denen das auch nix.

Ich hab aber auch nur Leute in der FL die ich Persönlich kenne oder schon sehr lange zeit miteinander spiele.


----------



## ødan (3. Juli 2010)

keiner zwingt dich deine real ID preis zu geben?

Ich hab die auch nur an Leute gegeben die ich RL techisch kenn bzw. mit denen ich solange spiele, dass ich ihnen vertraue.


----------



## XerroX (3. Juli 2010)

Kein Schwein zwingt euch dieses Feature zu nutzen und anderen Leuten 
eure E-Mail Adresse zu geben oder sie von anderen zu verlangen. Ihr 
könnt also wenn ihr wollt, ganz einfach und wie früher das ganz normale
System nutzen.

Also wayne und wenn ihr heulen wollt geht zu Mama ...


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (3. Juli 2010)

Ich weis nicht, was ihr alle habt, ich finde Real-ID geil :>

Bringt genügend Vorteile, nd wenn ihr nicht wollt, dass jemand eure email-adresse oder echten namen weis.. addet ihn nicht?


----------



## ink0gnito (3. Juli 2010)

> Geht Paranoia zu weit?


----------



## Yiraja (3. Juli 2010)

einfach nur die leute adden die man ausm real life kennt und denen man vertrauen kann ansonsten das feature außer acht lassen wo is das problem ? ich mein jeder depp is auf facebook oder ähnlichem angemeldet jeder kann da fotos etc von einem abchecken also da find ich das mit dem namen bei blizz noch relativ harmlos


----------



## MayoAmok (3. Juli 2010)

Ok, um es nochmal klar auszudrücken:

Wem ich die Real-ID gebe, geniesst mein Vertrauen soweit, dass es mir natürlich recht ist, wenn er meinen richtigen Namen weiss. Im Normalfall kennt er meinen Namen+Email+Telefonnummer+Konfektionsgrösse sowieso schon.

Aber derjenige wird auch die Namen deiner anderen Freunde lesen können. Er wird auch über diese Liste mit ihnen Kontakt aufnehmen können. 

Jetzt kann es ja sein, dass Euch das auch egal ist. ABER: Habt ihr mal eure Real-ID Freunde gefragt, ob die gern von euren anderen Freunden angeschrieben, hinzugefügt und was weiss ich noch werden? Und ob es ihnen recht ist, dass Eure anderen Freunde ihren Namen wissen, ohne dass sie etwas dagegen tun können?

Es geht dabei nicht immer nur um euch direkt. Sondern jetzt auch um Leute, deren Daten ihr nun auf dem Spieleserver verbreitet....

Achja: Kommt mir nicht mit Facebook und co. Dort kann ich selber bestimmen, wieviel ich von mir preisgebe. Ich kann einstellen, wieviel andere von mir erfahren, kann gegebenenfalls sogar einen falschen Namen angeben. Alldies funktioniert bei Real-ID nicht, da diese Daten aus euren Rechnungsadressen stammen.

Kapiert?


----------



## Vågor1 (3. Juli 2010)

Keine Ahnung obs auf den letzten Seiten schon irgendwo stand, aber wenn es ne "Invisible" Funktion geben würde, wäre das System perfekt.
Aber ich finds auch so super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummrar (3. Juli 2010)

wers nich will solls nich tun?


----------



## Denthorius (3. Juli 2010)

Fantastisch, wenn ich 2 freunde drinhab die wiederum 2 freunde haben die wiederum 3 freunde haben und die wieder 3 freunde haben etc etc, wird einer gehackt sind alle Accountnamen sichtbar, Schneeballstylisch gehts dann weiter. Gerade auf meinem Server passiert ne ganze gilde + 2 weitere kleine gehackt, und das seit 1.7. Zufall? nein den nur die mit der Real id sind betroffen.

Think Pink, und mal ehrlich, Blizzard hat die Daten von dir schon, aber der andere Spieler? Ne der nicht, ausserdem steht darin fast alles um dem Blizzardsupporter klarzumachen das du der eigentliche Eigentümer des Accounts bist, spassig.


----------



## JoLasca (3. Juli 2010)

An sich nicht schlecht, aber eine Funktion, um etwas mehr Privatsphäre einstellen zu können, würde ich sehr begrüßen. 
Ich nutze RealID daher nicht, obwohl ich mit einigen Leuten auch im RL befreundet bzw. sogar verwandt bin.

Als fiktives Beispiel: angenommen mein Schwager und ich spielen in derselben Gilde; ihm vertraue ich ohne weiteres. Er hat allerdings Kontakte zu Leuten, die ich nicht leiden kann - sagen wir z.B. zu einem Ex-Freund von mir. Nun nimmt er diese Person in seine RealID-Liste auf, somit könnte dieser Ex-Freund dann auch meine Daten nachlesen (sofern ich die Einladung zum RealD von meinem Schwager angenommen habe). 
Und genau das würde mich dann stören - was braucht ein Ex von mir meine Daten, und nimmt womöglich nach langer Zeit wieder Kontakt mit mir auf, den ich gar nicht will? 

Nichts gegen die Idee mit RealID, aber ich ziehe es vor, *selbst* auszusuchen, wer was von mir erfährt. Eine Einstellung, wonach man nur in der "akzeptierten" RealID-Liste sichtbar ist, wäre toll (um beim Beispiel oben zu bleiben: mit meinem Schwager hab ich kein Problem, der kennt meinen Namen und meine email-Adresse sowieso - aber dann sollen diese Daten auch bitte nur für meinen Schwager sichtbar sein, andere Leute sollten nach wie vor nur den Char-Namen angezeigt bekommen oder halt separat bei mir anfragen wegen RealId). 
Insofern - ich bleibe bei der "herkömmlichen" Freundesliste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jesbi (3. Juli 2010)

Oh mein Gott, worüber hier wieder geheult wird, einfach unglaublich.

Wenn Ihr es nicht wollt, dann benutzt es einfach nicht! Keiner zwingt euch, die Friendlist gibt es auch weiterhin. 

Ich für meinen Teil zocke seid fünf Jahren und habe auf vielen Servern Freunde und finde die Funktion super.

Aber wieder typisch, keinen Grund aber jammern.


----------



## DaScAn (3. Juli 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Schon traurig wie man sich drüber aufregt obwohl niemand gezwungen wird es zu benutzen.



/SIGN


----------



## Fasor (3. Juli 2010)

komisch gleiches thema gabs schon im offi forum auch da hat man klar gesagt das niemand gezwungen wird es zu benutzen

ich glaube das so der ein oder andere sich als falsch verstandener datenschützer versteht

aber ist es nicht so das wow nichts mit rl zu tun hat? was verrräts du über dich ?


----------



## Gias (3. Juli 2010)

Fasor schrieb:


> komisch gleiches thema gabs schon im offi forum auch da hat man klar gesagt das niemand gezwungen wird es zu benutzen
> 
> ich glaube das so der ein oder andere sich als falsch verstandener datenschützer versteht
> 
> aber ist es nicht so das wow nichts mit rl zu tun hat? was verrräts du über dich ?



Du verrätst wieviel Zeit du dem rl noch übrig lässt, das werden einige wohl vermeiden möchten, nebenbei scheint diese vernetzungkacke so zu laufen:
Du addest deinen rl freund, dein rl freund added hugo, gz du bist nun über deinen rl freund mit hugo vernetzt, hugo ist gegenüber leuten die er nicht kennt ein richtiges arschloch und dazu gehörst du nun auch, wir wünschen dir viel spaß.


----------



## ~White_Wolf~ (3. Juli 2010)

ähm man kann auch nur den char in die fl adden wenn du es noch nich gemerkt hast gibt es die normale fl auch noch omg flamer winer gimp kiddys


----------



## Ulfrik (3. Juli 2010)

aber ich weiss dann hugos vollen namen, und dann möchte ich nicht hugo sein XD


----------



## Philine (3. Juli 2010)

erinnert mich gerade so ein wenig an Lokal.... (weiss net ob ich das aus schreiben darf^^)

Naja aber wie einige schon sagten du bist ja net gezwungen das zu nutzen oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







> ähm man kann auch nur den char in die fl adden wenn du es noch nich gemerkt hast gibt es die normale fl auch noch omg flamer winer gimp kiddys



das mit den Kiddys lassen wir mal wech nä^^

und eben die normale fl ist ja auch noch da man sollte lesen wenn man jemanden in die fl auf nimmt^^


----------



## Leviathan666 (3. Juli 2010)

Fasor schrieb:


> komisch gleiches thema gabs schon im offi forum auch da hat man klar gesagt das niemand gezwungen wird es zu benutzen
> 
> ich glaube das so der ein oder andere sich als falsch verstandener datenschützer versteht
> 
> aber ist es nicht so das wow nichts mit rl zu tun hat? was verrräts du über dich ?



Eben zu viel heutzutage.
Fast jeder hat mal was unter seinem Namen geschrieben und ist per Google auffindbar.
Ich habe spaßenshalber mal in die Freunde meiner RealID-Freunde reingesehen und die entsprechenden Realnames in Google eingegeben.
Die meißten konnte ich finden, teilweise sehr private Infos.

Ich denke mal prominente WoW-Spieler werden die RealID garnicht benutzen. Wer will während des Spiels schon dauern dichtgequatscht werden.


----------



## Rabaz (3. Juli 2010)

Alucaard schrieb:


> @TE Wo ist bitte dein Problem mit dieser Änderung ?
> 
> Deine Ganzen Argumente kann man ganz leicht widerlegen in dem man das anfügt was du vergessen hast :
> 
> ...



...oder mal 2 Zentimeter weiter denken als von 12 bis Mittag, was der TE ja vielleicht gemacht hat.

Ich finde wenn Susi Sorglos sagt "man muss ja nicht zustimmen" macht sie es sich etwas zu einfach. Wenn jemand meinen Namen nebst Adresse und dem halben account-Zugenag erstmal hat ist das mal leider nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen. Und was ich heute will (oder sagen wir mal in Kauf nehme) will ich aber vielleicht morgen oder nächste Woche oder nächsten Monat NICHT mehr. Was dann ?

Soll schon vorgekommen sein dass vermeintliche Freunde sich irgendwann als Arschgeigen entpuppen, dass die eingeschworendsten Gilden irgendwann als zerstittener Haufen enden usw. usw.

Und ja sicher es ist freiwillig aber es gibt auch so quasi-Zwänge wo man etwas tut OBWOHL man sich nicht ganz sicher ist oder OBWOHL man es nicht wirklich will. 

Ich finde jedenfalls sowas hat in so einem Spiel nix verloren und wenn wirklich 2 so dicke Freunde sind dass sie es nicht aushalten wenn sie sich nicht gegenseitig jede Sekunde unter gegenseitiger Kontrolle haben, na warum spielen sie dann nicht einfach aufm gleichen realm ? Das wär doch noch einfacher als so ein tool.


----------



## Russelkurt (3. Juli 2010)

ich habe bisher 2 leute mir ihrer RealID geaddet. meinen vater und meinen besten freund. und ich bin nicht bereit irgendwelche leute, die ich nicht wenigstens persönlich kenne als freund hinzuzufügen. ich bin auch dafür, dass man sich n nickname für die RealID zulegt und sich entscheiden kann, wem man seinen echten namen anzeigt und wem nicht.


----------



## Furzsack21 (3. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab am meisten ein Problem mit der Bekanntgabe des rl Namen. Man hätte dies und weitere Features des Freundschaftsystems mit weiteren individuell möglichen Optionen ausstatten können, wie z.B., dass die Freundesfreunde nich angezeigt werden etc. 

Gut würde ich finden, wenn es die Möglichkeit gäbe, nicht den rl Namen zeigen zu müssen, sondern dafür Namen des Main Chars, die diejenigen sowieso kennen, welchen ich meine real-ID geben würde, und dann in Klammern dahinter den Charnamen, mit dem ich gerade online bin. Lezteres auch als eine optionale Möglichkeit. 

Damit meine ich, einfach ein Optionsmenü mit verschiedenen individuellem Möglichkeiten, um seine Privatssphäre zu schützen. 

Weil es auch ingame-Freunde gibt, mit denen ich gerne Serverübergreifend chatten würde, ich aber nicht alles preisgeben möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne, mfg^^


----------



## Rabaz (3. Juli 2010)

Jetzt mal nur so am Rande:

Ich finds au seltsam wie schlampig und oberflächlich da mit dem Begriff "Freund" umgegangen wird. Das ist nicht etwas wovon man Listen führt oder auf solche angewiesen ist oder zu deren Verwaltung man irgendwelchen virtuellen account-Blödsinn benötigt. Das ist doch krank.

Wenn man etwas älter wird (ja entschuldigung ist halt so) und zurückblickt wird man sich glücklich schätzen EINEN wirklichen Freund zu haben oder gehabt zu haben. Aber never mind mit 20 dachte ich auch ich hätte 30.


----------



## Shaila (3. Juli 2010)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Jetzt mal nur so am Rande:
> 
> Ich finds au seltsam wie schlampig und oberflächlich da mit dem Begriff "Freund" umgegangen wird. Das ist nicht etwas wovon man Listen führt oder auf solche angewiesen ist oder zu deren Verwaltung man irgendwelchen virtuellen account-Blödsinn benötigt. Das ist doch krank.
> 
> Wenn man etwas älter wird (ja entschuldigung ist halt so) und zurückblickt wird man sich glücklich schätzen EINEN wirklichen Freund zu haben oder gehabt zu haben. Aber never mind mit 20 dachte ich auch ich hätte 30.



Richtig, gute Freunde hat man in der Regel wenige. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich meine so richtig gute Freunde, mit denen man wirklich über alles reden kann. Bei wem das doch anders ist, der kann sich glücklich schätzen.

Topic:

Also ich muss halt auch sagen, dass die Leute selbst Schuld sind wenn sie schlampig damit umgehen. Ist doch das Selbe wie bei den ganzen Sozialen Netzwerken. Wer meint er müsse da alles über sein Leben der Welt mitteilen, soll es halt machen. Für mich ist das aber nichts.


----------



## Hotgoblin (4. Juli 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> Du musst es bestätigen, um es zu aktivieren... wenn du das nicht willst, machs halt einfach nich^^



Genau

du musst auch erstmal andere Leute annehmen und es ist nich pflicht.


----------



## ootimeplotoo (4. Juli 2010)

@ TE,

was ist das den für ein assoziales video?!



mfg


----------



## Thufeist (4. Juli 2010)

Man braucht keinem seine Emailadresse geben und ist somit in dem neuen System auch nicht auffindbar..


----------



## Braamséry (4. Juli 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Seit dem Patch am Mittwoch kann man sich jetzt des neuen Features RealID bedienen.
> 
> Man fragt seine Freunde nach deren Blizzard-Emailadressen



Dann gibt man seine nicht raus oder keine gibt die eigenem einem selbst und man hat kein Problem.

Es ist ein Feature was warscheinlich für den enger gewonnenen freundeskreis gedacht ist.


----------



## burnt-out (4. Juli 2010)

Ich muss sagen, bei dem ganzen gequatsche.. mal ehrlich. Selst ihr die Patchnotes ?

Ich hab jetzt nicht die ganzen seiten durch gelesen weils einfach zu viel ist aber tatsache ist. Das man diese Real ID an leuten im Spiel / Freunden

geben sollte. Niemand ist verpflichtet das zu machen. Ich habe 2 Leute Per Real ID in meiner FL und diese kenne ich bereits seid Classic. 

Also, warum soll es zu weit gehen? 

Es kommt mir so vor als habe der ein oder andere den Sinn an diesem System nicht verstanden.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (4. Juli 2010)

Furzsack21 schrieb:


> Man hätte dies und weitere Features des Freundschaftsystems mit weiteren individuell möglichen Optionen ausstatten können, wie z.B., dass die Freundesfreunde nich angezeigt werden etc.


Sieht man das dort auch Oo
hab nur einen guten RL-Freund (den ich seit jahren kenne) geaddet und der hat wiederum auch nur mich geaddet.


----------



## AerobicClub (4. Juli 2010)

es gibt bestimt einig die einen B-Net mit ein Alias betreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *
*
E-Bay läst grüßen*

MFG
*


----------



## MayoAmok (4. Juli 2010)

Ihr seid ja alle gut auf Linie.

Alles was Blizzard macht, wird kritiklos hingenommen. 

Weiter so.


----------



## Shaila (4. Juli 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja alle gut auf Linie.
> 
> Alles was Blizzard macht, wird kritiklos hingenommen.
> 
> Weiter so.



Viele hier kennen das Wort glaube ich nichtmal. Leider habe ich oft dieses Gefühl. Nämlich immer dann, wenn man in Grund und Boden gestampft wirdn, wenn man es wagt, etwas negativ anzukreiden bei Blizzard. Ich sag nur Itemshop. Stattdessen wird einem erst einmal alles Mögliche gegen den Kopf geworfen und alles gipfelt in einem dümmlichen "Dann kündige doch!" Kommentar. ja, manchmal braucht man starke Nerven, auch in einem Spieleforum.


----------



## joscho (4. Juli 2010)

Kankru schrieb:


> Muss man nicht, kann man aber, kein Grund zum diskutieren!



AMEN


----------



## joscho (4. Juli 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Danke für diesen Quote. Es ist leider nicht weit genug gedacht von Dir. Natürlich packe ich diese Leute nicht ohne Grund auf meine Liste, oder wiel ich sie schon 10 Minuten kenne.
> 
> ABER: Warum wird mir die Möglichkeit gegeben, jederzeit über DEREN Freunde bescheid zu wissen?




du hast es gepeilt, aber die meisten hier müssen glaube ich erst noch zum durchblicker lehrgang.
allerdings merkt man an vielen kommentaren hier das die allgemeine verblödung weiter zunimmt.
ob da spiele wie weh oh weh dran schuld sind ???


----------



## Yokoono12 (4. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich empfinde die RealID nicht wirklich als Problem, denn den Kram kann man einfach abschalten/nicht nutzen - anders als z.B. die Aktivitätsauflistung der Chars im Arsenal.
> 
> Natürlich ist es mal wieder ein tolles Beispiel für Blizzards Verständnis von Datenschutz.






Da muss ich dir vollkommen recht geben, es gibt tatsächlich Leute die nichts anderes zu tun haben, als im Arsenal nachzuschauen was man den ganzen Tag so treibt, und dann sind diese auch noch so dreist einem damit zu nerven. RealID KANN ich nutzen oder auch nicht.


----------



## Long_Wolf (4. Juli 2010)

Dieses Gewäsch...

Also nur weil Susi Sorglos mal oben - ohne - Fotos ins Netz gestellt hat solls jetzt falsch sein das man ihren echten Namen hier im Spiel sehen kann ? 

Oder weil Dieter Dumm sich regelmässig beim Komasaufen hat ablichten lassen ? 

Vielleicht weil Rudolf Rechts Texte im Internet verfasst hat für die er sich heute schämt ?


Leute, da ist der Fehler schon passiert und das war nicht seinen echten Namen bei WoW anzugeben...

Ich benutze kein facebook, ich schreibe im Internet nicht unter meinem Namen und wenn ich nach meinem Namen google erwische ich dabei zwar Namenszwillinge, aber von mir war nichts dabei...

Ergo: Im Netz sollte man Vorsicht walten lassen denn an meinen Namen oder meine emailadresse können viele gekommen sein im Laufe der über 15 Jahre die diese nun schon existiert und genutzt wird.

Wichtiger ist viel mehr was man für Spuren im Netz hinterlassen hat die andere finden können, und da zeigt sich dann wer unvorsichtig ist oder nicht .

P.S.

Wieso kommen die Leute eigentlich bei Herrn Müller oder Frau Meier auf die Idee das dies nicht der oder diejenige Person sein muss die sie in der F - Liste haben aber bei Hern Solacic oder Frau Grünberg muss es exakt dieselbe Person sein ? 

P.P.S.
Sämtliche Namen sind ausgedacht falls das jemandem nicht aufgefallen sein sollte


----------



## Hasse (4. Juli 2010)

Dabei werden Datenschutzrichtlinien überschritten, 
Blizzard kann sich nur dadurch absichern, das ihr den ganzen AGB`s zugestimmt habt...^^


----------



## Izara (4. Juli 2010)

Alucaard schrieb:


> @TE Wo ist bitte dein Problem mit dieser Änderung ?
> 
> Deine Ganzen Argumente kann man ganz leicht widerlegen in dem man das anfügt was du vergessen hast :
> 
> ...



ich nutze es zwar bisher nur mit meinem Freund, weil er sich nicht alle Chars von mir merken kann, aber praktisch finde ich auch die Funktion, dass es serverübergreifend funktioniert und man sich mit Menschen unterhalten kann, die aus welchem Grund auch immer mal getranst sind. Habs noch nicht benutzt, obwohl es Spieler gibt, zu denen ich gern wieder mehr Kontakt hätte, ohne mich mit einem Twink auf dem jeweiligen Server einloggen zu müssen. 


Was mich daran allerdings stört, ist, dass man nicht festlegen kann, welchen Twink derjenige sehen darf und welchen nicht. Fände die Funktion noch besser, wenn man das manuell bestätigen bzw. ausschalten könnte - pro Twink. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja.. so wie es jetzt ist, wird es weiterhin nur mit meinem Freund verknüpft, weil ich sonst keinen in WoW kenne, der mich dann auch tatsächlich in Ruhe lässt, wenn ich ihm das sage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viele scheinen die Worte "Ich hab grad keine Lust auf "reden", will einfach nur in Ruhe leveln" nicht zu verstehen -.-


----------



## Izara (4. Juli 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> Dabei werden Datenschutzrichtlinien überschritten,
> Blizzard kann sich nur dadurch absichern, das ihr den ganzen AGB`s zugestimmt habt...^^


Denen man zustimmen MUSSTE, weil man sich sonst weder im Battle net noch in Wow einloggen hätte können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 D.h. eigentlich wurde man ja dazu gezwungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kenn das Prozedere schon von einer Online-Chat-Community, wo man sonst seinen Account innerhalb von 2 Wochen verloren hätte bzw. er wäre gelöscht worden, weil man den neuen AGBs nicht zugestimmt hat   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achameus (4. Juli 2010)

sagt mal diskutiert ihr auch bei Facebook so, da seh ich die freunde der freunde auch und dann sogar noch mit bild


----------



## Suicique (4. Juli 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Schon traurig wie man sich drüber aufregt obwohl niemand gezwungen wird es zu benutzen.



So ist es doch immer. Ich finde es ist ein gutes Feature. Freunde die du im RL kennst per RealID und der Rest bleibt auf der normalen Liste. Fertig.


----------



## MayoAmok (4. Juli 2010)

Achameus schrieb:


> sagt mal diskutiert ihr auch bei Facebook so, da seh ich die freunde der freunde auch und dann sogar noch mit bild



Bei Facebook habe ich unter Konto>Privatsphäre ein umfangreiches Optionsmenü, wo ich einstellen kann, wer was zu sehen bekommt. 

Da kann ich auch einstellen, ob jemand anders meine Freundesliste sehen kann. 

Das geht beim neuen Real-ID Tool nicht. 


Alle anderen: Denkt mal ein wenig weiter, als nur bis 10cm vor eurer Nasenspitze. Danke


----------



## youngceaser (4. Juli 2010)

Icejumper schrieb:


> Mir geht das auch zuweit!! Wo gibts denn sowas??
> 
> Dann auch noch die Email angeben zu müssen... dann braucht man ansich ja nur noch das PW zu hacken um an den Acc zu kommen.
> 
> ...


muss man ja auch schließlich nicht nutzten wirst ja nicht gezwungen jedem x belibigen deine email in die hand zu drücken jede freundschafts anfrage muss bestätigt werden von dem her ist das eure sache wen ihr in euerer kontak liste haben wollt


----------



## Männchen (4. Juli 2010)

Kankru schrieb:


> Muss man nicht, kann man aber, kein Grund zum diskutieren!



Darum geht es nicht. Es geht um die Art und Weise, nämlich das man seine E-Mail-Adressen, mit der man sich einloggt weitergeben muß ... also 50% der Daten, die zum Einloggen nötig sind.

Aber das ganze System ist irgendwie nicht durchdacht. Denn bei diesen Freunden gibt es eine Funktion die Person zu melden ... unterteilt in Spam, Missbrauch und unangemessener Name ... eine Funktion, wie man sie für die normalen Channels wünschen würde ... aber möglich bei "Freunden" ... hallo?


----------



## madmurdock (5. Juli 2010)

Ganz eindeutig. JA.

Solange das momentane System nicht angepasst wird, werde ich es nicht nutzen. Man sollte optional auswaehlen duerfen, welche Daten man fuer seine "Freunde" oeffentlich macht oder nicht.

Und an die "Dann nutz es halt nicht Leute."... (Ja, das wird nun ein Flame) Wie beschraenkt kann man eigentlich sein? Der Post:



MayoAmok schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor, du bekommst jeden Tag Haferbrei zu essen. Über Jahre hinweg. Jeden Tag.
> 
> Er ist nährreich und macht dich satt. Du bist zufrieden und du magst deinen Haferbrei.
> 
> ...



hat mich ja schon zum lachen gebracht und triffts ziemlich aufn Punkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (5. Juli 2010)

Das ist halt kein muss für dich es zwingt dich keiner dazu jemanden deine daten zu geben.
aber auch nich grad schlau oder hälst du deinen namen auch vor deinen freunden fern?


----------



## Mayestic (5. Juli 2010)

Ich sehe da garkein Problem. Der folgende Satz mag komisch klingen spiegelt aber meine Wahrheit wieder.

Ich habe in WoW keine Freunde. Ich hatte mal Freunde. Echte Freunde. Reale Freunde die wie ich WoW spielten nur spielten wir nicht auf dem selben Server.
Das wären Freunde denen ich vertraut hätte. 

Jetzt hab ich zwar vielleicht einen Raid, vielleicht eine Gilde, vielleicht jemanden mit dem ich 24/7 spiele aber das sind keine Freunde.
Das sind derzeit reine Zweckgemeinschaften und die lösen sich so schnell auf wie ein Raid der keine Erfolge sondern Repkosten einfährt.

Nettes Feature aber für mich total uninteressant. 

Ansonsten muss ich dem TE Recht geben das ich es mir anders wünschen würde.
Klar gibt es Leute mit denen man sich gerne mal serverübergreifend unterhalten würde aber dafür gleich den richtigen Accountnamen rausrücken ?
Das macht doch keiner der ein wenig nachdenkt.

Das einzige was mich interessieren könnte wäre eine IGNORE Funktion auf der selben Basis. ^^.
Ich fände es genial wenn man einen Charackter eines Accounts auf Ignore packt das dann gleichzeitig alle Chars des Accounts auf Igno landen.
Heute isses doch so. Charackter 1 des selben Accounts beleidigt dich, räumt deine Gildenbank aus, nerft und reizt dich bis aufs Blut und Charackter 2 des selben Account ist dein bester Freunde im Spiel. 
Man hat doch keine Ahnung wer hinter welchem Char steckt. Charackter 1 und 2 können im RL die absolut identische Person sein und du merkst es nichtmals. 

Andererseits funktioniert das neue RealID Ding ja so in etwa auch im Battle.net schon lange. 
Dort werden im Chat auch die Accountnamen immer mitgesendet. Zumindest war es mal so. Ka obs heute noch so ist. 

Ansonsten sollen sie klar nachbessern. Filter einbauen. Zugriffsrechte einbauen mit denen man selber entscheiden kann wer zu welchen Informationen Zugang hat und wer nicht. 

Oder aber es ist eine Verkaufsstrategie für den Authenticator. Freunde können ja evtl dein Passwort erraten. Aber versuch das mal mit nem Authenticator. 
Sollte man dennoch erfolgreich Software auf deinem Rechner installieren können, deine Tastatureingaben abfangen können etc dann hilft dir auch dein Accountname nichts mehr.
Mit dem Authenticator den es, meine ich iwo gelesen zu haben, mit Cata in jeder Spielepackung dazu gibt fällt das raten des Passwortes durch falsche Freunde schonmal weg.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (5. Juli 2010)

ich hätte das ganze recht praktisch gefunden, wenn man nicht seinen richtigen namen preisgeben müsste. so könnte man mit seinen gildenleuten auch serverübergreifend chatten (bzw auch spieleweit), aber leider wurde das zu schlecht umgesetzt. schlechter geht es ja garnicht mehr.

einfach einstellungsmöglichkeiten wie andere socialnetworks bieten hätten ja gereicht. so ist das neue feature ziemlich nutzlos.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (5. Juli 2010)

Ähm Leute... das Battle-Net hat einen Facebook anschluss... da ist es doch wohl offensichtlich klar, dass sowas passiert


----------



## Klobbireturns (5. Juli 2010)

göttliches Video xD

Feindesliste -> TOP will ich auch. Und jeder den ich darauf habe wird in Dala Vollautomatisch 10 mal /spucken abbekommen >.<


----------



## Schaitan (5. Juli 2010)

Kankru schrieb:


> Muss man nicht, kann man aber, kein Grund zum diskutieren!



Mit dieser Einstellung wirst du immer ein Versager bleiben !


----------



## Aranshi (5. Juli 2010)

ich find das neue feature geil, jez kann ich endlich mit meinen freunden die auf nem andern server spieln kontakt halten.
wenn euch die daten zu privat sind, fügt halt keine freunde hinzu und benutzt die klassische charakterliste!

aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das das bald ne neue regelung in gilden wird das man dem leader seine id geben muss
und er immer überprüfen kan was du grad machst oder mit wem du grad am twinken bist.


----------



## Littletall (5. Juli 2010)

Ich habe natürlich nur die richtig guten Freunde in der Real-ID eingetragen, alle andere kommen weiterhin auf die Friends List.

Schließlich verrät man dadurch seinen echten Namen und sollte das wirklich nur mit Leuten machen, die man eh schon kennt. Ich hab drei Leute auf die Real-ID genommen und das eine ist mein Verlobter und die zwei anderen wirklich gute WoW-Freunde, mit denen ich auch schon ein RL-Treffen vereinbart habe.

Ich werde echt nicht jeden dahergelaufenen Spieler auf die Real-ID-Friendslist setzen.


----------



## Sulli (5. Juli 2010)

In meinen Augen ist das mit der RealID gefährlich, weil es einfach zuviel preisgibt vom RL denn es gibt hier bestimmt mehr als 100k WoW Zocker die nicht wissen um was es geht und sich nichts durchlesen .. "Toll was neues gleich bei allen die ich kenne ausprobieren denn ein Freund ist der , mit dem ich schon 14Tg am zocken bin "............................
Denn man kann davon ausgehen das bei über 10 Millionen Zocker ein bestimmter Prozentsatz nen IQ von unter 80 haben und auch sehr viele mit nen höheren IQ alles gut finden was Blizz einen anbietet und es auch nutzen.
WoW ist für viele hier der Heilige Gral.................


----------



## zaubertrick (5. Juli 2010)

Blizzard macht nix ohne das du es willst!!!Es basiert alles auf freiwilliger basis.


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. Juli 2010)

Es sollte jeder entscheiden wie er die RealID nutzt.

Manche geben es nur wirklich guten Freunden aus dem RL und manche geben sie den Leuten die sie sehr gut in WoW kennen.

Jedem selber überlassen also warum soll denn das schlecht sein? Wer die RealID einfach jedem gibt ist selbst schuld!


----------



## Tschemiske (5. Juli 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Natürlich geht nichts ohne, dass jemand die "Freundschaft" bestätigt.
> 
> ABER: Ich kann jederzeit die Freundeslisten meiner Freunde einsehen und dort jeden Kontankt mt dem realen Namen lesen.
> 
> ...





Das sehe ich ebenfalls so.
Den serverübergreifenden Chat finde ich Spitze, aber damit sind zu viele Sachen verbunden die KEINEM etwas in dem Spiel angehen.
Wenn ich möchte das wer meine e-mail, meinen echten Namen und en dazugehörigen / inbegriffenen Einlognamen etc. kennt so sage ich es ihm.
Und was geht den Freunden meiner Freunde, die ich meist nicht kenne, meine echter Name, geschweige denn meine e-mail addi an! und somit wieder auch meine Loginname an!
Nichts.
Somit bin ich FÜr den server - und Fraktionsübergreifenden Chat und spreche mich ganz klar GEGEN
eine "einsichtnahme" in meine Freundesliste, und preisgeben der realNamen aus!
Es ist zu offen und geht NIEMANDEN etwas an


----------



## Lord Gama (5. Juli 2010)

Man muss diese Freundesanfrage zwar nicht nutzen, aber wenn mans nicht tut entsteht ein sozialer Druck. Ich persönlich fände es schön, wenn ich wie bei ICQ entscheiden könnte ob ich unsichtbar einloggen will oder nicht.

Ich persönlich finde es unangenehm, da ich auch mal zocke wenn ich krank bin und zuhause bleib. Da mein Chef, sowie ein paar Arbeitskollegen das aber auch zocken, habe ich in solchen Fällen ein Problem. Es ist zwar legitim im Krankheitsfall zu zocken, aber es wird doch immer nen Schatten auf.


----------



## Schaitan (5. Juli 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es unangenehm, da ich auch mal zocke wenn ich krank bin und zuhause bleib. Da mein Chef, sowie ein paar Arbeitskollegen das aber auch zocken, habe ich in solchen Fällen ein Problem. Es ist zwar legitim im Krankheitsfall zu zocken, aber es wird doch immer nen Schatten auf.



Das ist ein richtig guter Einwand ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sowas dürfte normalerweise kein Problem darstellen aber du hast recht, es wirft einen Schatten der irgendwie genutzt werden könnte ! Es findet sich ja immer jemand, der sich ins richtige Licht rücken will und für so einen ist das ein gefundenes Fressen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (5. Juli 2010)

Aranshi schrieb:


> aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das das bald ne neue regelung in gilden wird das man dem leader seine id geben muss
> und *er immer überprüfen kan was du grad machst oder mit wem du grad am twinken bist.*



ja ne ist klar *Big Brother is watching You* oder was ?

würde das ein Gildenchef von mir verlangen würde ich gehen 
zwar kennen die fast alle meine Twinks, aber ich habe auch einen Char den kennt keiner mit dem spiele ich wenn ich ruhe haben will !

Wow ist ein Spiel und dabei sollte es bleiben (und sollte net zum ausspionieren benutzt werden) !!!

Ich nutze weiterhin die einfache Freundesliste 



Mfg Phili 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magazad (5. Juli 2010)

Naja ich weiss nicht viele haben ja auch über Bnet gemeckert und jetzt ist es ja ein muss jeder hat sich dran gewöhnt. mir der RealId wirds auch so laufen. Zum vid am anfang der typ ist acuh fertig mit seiner welt oder? xD


----------



## Osborne96 (5. Juli 2010)

moin 

ich habe die AGB von blizz nicht 100%tig im kopf,aber war es nicht so das es verboten war zwischen den fraktionen sich in irgendeiner form zu unterhalten bzw zu chatten??
dank der real id ist es nun möglich,irgendwie ein widerspruch wie ich finde.
mir aber egal ...... ich nehme nur leute an die ich auch blind vertraue und habe somit keine bedenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

mfg


----------



## p1nk (5. Juli 2010)

ihr seit doch nur dagegen weil ihr keine kollegen habt und somit das feature nicht nutzen könnt!


----------



## Philine (5. Juli 2010)

p1nk schrieb:


> ihr seit doch nur dagegen weil ihr keine kollegen habt und somit das feature nicht nutzen könnt!



Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juli 2010)

zaubertrick schrieb:


> Blizzard macht nix ohne das du es willst!!!Es basiert alles auf freiwilliger basis.


Das siehst Du aber anders, wenn Du Vater (oder Mutter) von kleinen Kindern bist. Viele WoW-Zocker sind noch sehr jung und die können oftmals die Tragweite ihres Handelns gar nicht einschätzen, speziell wenn es um die vorgetäuschte Immunität des Internets geht. Darum ist für mich das vorgeschobene "Argument", es müsse ja niemand machen, auch völlig irrelevant.

Es ist eine Sache, wenn man seit einiger Zeit im Arsenal sieht, was ein Spieler ingame so alles in letzter Zeit getrieben hat, aber das ist rein af die spielinternen Dinge bezogen. Eine ganz andere Sache ist es aber, wenn mein reeller Name und vor allem die Kennung meines Accounts plötzlich Verbreitung im Spiel finden. Woher soll ich denn wissen was der Gegenüber mit den Daten macht?! Viele denken, die Mitspieler wären ihre "Freunde", weil sie in der selben Gilde sind oder mal hier und da zusammen spielen, aber eben: Es ist ein SPIEL und die Figuren darin verraten NICHTS über den Menschen dahinter.

Gerade weil es in den letzten Monaten soviele Hacks gab, werd ich den Teufel tun und meine Acc-Adresse ingame rumposaunen... hab auch schon Anfragen diesbezüglich abgelehnt. Grotesk ist immer wieder: Man hat Virenscanner, Firewall, Addblocker und was weiß ich nicht noch alles an Sicherheitssystemen auf dem Rechner, schmeißt aber mit den Accountdaten um sich, sobald das Feature angeboten wird. Da kann ich auch gleich ein Transparent damit aus dem Fenster hängen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nee, ich finde das geht zuweit und der Dienst kann mir gern gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## Resch (5. Juli 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Das siehst Du aber anders, wenn Du Vater (oder Mutter) von kleinen Kindern bist. Viele WoW-Zocker sind noch sehr jung und die können oftmals die Tragweite ihres Handelns gar nicht einschätzen, speziell wenn es um die vorgetäuschte Immunität des Internets geht. Darum ist für mich das vorgeschobene "Argument", es müsse ja niemand machen, auch völlig irrelevant.
> ...



Dachte man kann das via Elterliche Freigabe deaktivieren, also sollte das auch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Gwizzard (5. Juli 2010)

Ja das geht auf jeden Fall zu weit, ich hab sofort alles deaktiviert soweit wie möglich. Ich finden das Addon auch sehr schlecht 
für Jugendliche unter 18, Mobbing u.s.w., alleine mit der E-Mail Adresse kann man soviel rausfinden über eine Person.


----------



## Bandit 1 (5. Juli 2010)

Ich benutze es einfach nicht - fertig.

Wo ist das Problem. Es wird ja keiner gezwungen.


----------



## pastranora (5. Juli 2010)

Kankru schrieb:


> Muss man nicht, kann man aber, kein Grund zum diskutieren!



Hallo Kankru,

vielleicht hast du schonmal was von Mobbing gehört. Das neue Tool von Blizz ermöglicht es Spieler mit richtigen Namen an zuprangern und zu defamieren. Nochdazu ermöglicht es agressiven Spielern andere Spieler im RL auzuspüren und zu bedrohen.

Die Folgen für die Spieler sind enorm andereseit für gewaltbereite Spieler und Spieler mit kriminellen absichten bzw Hintergrund zeigen sich so ungeahnte möglichkeiten. Und ich glaube es gibt da nicht wenige zumal es verschiedenste Bevölkerungsschichten in diesem Spiel gibt sowie extrem gewaltbereite ethnische Gruppen ( Bsp Neuköln) in diesem Spiel gibt.

Ich bin recht of auf einigen TS server und raids unterwegs und denke manchmal nein die Möchte ich nieeee im RL treffen bzw dem möchte ich nicht im dunkeln begegnen.

Fazit ist also es besteht schon ein Grund dieses Thema zu diskutieren zumal es immer wieder und vermehrt Stalking und Mobbing Opfer in WOW gibt.


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juli 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Dachte man kann das via Elterliche Freigabe deaktivieren, also sollte das auch kein Problem sein.


Alles schön und gut, aber wieviele Eltern setzen sich ernsthaft hin und beschäftigen sich mit dem "Mist", den Junior da am PC spielt?! Sicher nicht wirklich viele. Ich bin mit PC- und Videospielen aufgewachsen und weiß, auf was ich zu achten hab, auch später wenn meine Kinder in das entsprechende Alter kommen, aber viele andere können damit überhaupt nix anfangen geschweige denn wissen um Funktionen wie "Elterliche Freigabe".

Also auch kein ernsthaftes Gegenargument.


----------



## Wizzbeast (5. Juli 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Nämlich der volle Vor- und Zuname.
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe immer noch nicht dein Problem? Meine FREUNDE kennen schon seit Jahren meinen Vor- und Zunamen, denen verrate ich nix neues. Und meine WOW "Bekannten" kommen nicht auf meine real ID liste, so einfach


----------



## p1nk (5. Juli 2010)

ich verstehe euch echt nicht!

1. das wegen den kindern, na klar gehen sie meist leichtfertiger mit daten um, aber für das brauchts nicht die real id da reicht auch der normale chat...

2. ich geb ja niemandem meine e-mail adresse!? die freunde die da auf die liste gehören haben die eh schon... (und auch freundes freunde sehe ich nur den namen und nicht
die adresse...)

3. pack ich da nur FREUNDE rauf die ich auch kenne! ich weiss ja nicht wie es bei euren freunden ist aber meine laden keine idioten auf die liste...


----------



## Technocrat (5. Juli 2010)

CUDiLLA schrieb:


> Ich finde das Feature total super, ich spiele mit einigen RealLife-Freunden zusammen und von daher kenne ich die "echten" Namen sowie deren eMail-Adressen eh schon lange..


Das mag so sein, aber was Du nicht weißt, ist, das auch Freunde von Fruenden diese Informationen weitergegeben werden. Das ist ratzfatz ein Schneeballsystem. Facebook muße das ganz schnell wieder ausbauen, mal sehen, wann Blizz dazu gezwungen wird.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Juli 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das mag so sein, aber was Du nicht weißt, ist, das auch Freunde von Fruenden diese Informationen weitergegeben werden. Das ist ratzfatz ein Schneeballsystem. Facebook muße das ganz schnell wieder ausbauen, mal sehen, wann Blizz dazu gezwungen wird.


In der Tat das einzige, was mir an dem Feature nicht zusagt. Der Sinn erschließt sich mir auch nicht so recht.


----------



## p1nk (5. Juli 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das mag so sein, aber was Du nicht weißt, ist, das auch Freunde von Fruenden diese Informationen weitergegeben werden. Das ist ratzfatz ein Schneeballsystem. Facebook muße das ganz schnell wieder ausbauen, mal sehen, wann Blizz dazu gezwungen wird.



sieht man den auch freudes freundes freunde?


----------



## Whitepeach (5. Juli 2010)

Sphärenwanderer schrieb:


> Ein Freund und ich haben gewettet, wann die ersten Raid- und Gildenleiter auftauchen die die Real ID verlangen, damit sie immer sehen wann und wo ihr Online seit.




Sowas ging mir auch schon durch den Kopf, denn ich kenne jemanden, dem ich das glatt zutrauen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten find ich das schon eine klasse Sache; das Geheule so mancher hier stammt sicher aus gleicher oder ähnlicher Hand die auch wegen dem Blizzard-Shop rumgeheult haben, als wäre man dazu verpflichtet, es zu nutzen.
Wozu denn auch lesen und verstehen ?!?!
Selbst wenn ich mir angucken kann, was für Namen meine wenigen RL-Kontakte in seiner/ihrer Liste haben... WAYNE? Was juckts mich? Sind doch nur Namen! Entweder kenn ich die selber, oder halt nicht. Wen interessierts und was will man mit den Namen anfangen?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Juli 2010)

CUDiLLA schrieb:


> Wie Seryma schon geschrieben hat, wenn es euch nicht passt, nutzt es einfach nicht.
> 
> Ich finde das Feature total super, ich spiele mit einigen RealLife-Freunden zusammen und von daher kenne ich die "echten" Namen sowie deren eMail-Adressen eh schon lange.. aber nachdem was ich hier von euch beiden (Icejumper, MayoAmok) habt Ihr euch 1. nicht einmal die FAQ zu dem neuen Feature durchgelesen, und B. den Sinn hinter dem Feature nicht verstanden.
> 
> ...



Dickes Sign.

Es gibt für mich Ingame nur max 5 Leute denen ich vertraue weil ich sie auch persönlich kenne


----------



## Freelancer (5. Juli 2010)

CUDiLLA schrieb:


> *Es ist für FREUNDE gedacht, echte, richtige Freunde, und nicht die Leute aus WoW die man mal eben auf die FL packt weil sie einem bei einer Quest geholfen haben*. Ich könnte eure Kritik verstehen wenn es die normale Freundesliste nicht mehr gäbe und man gezwungen wäre RealID zu nutzen - so ist es aber nicht.
> 
> So long..



Genau dafür ist es gedacht und in meinem Fall spielt keiner dieser Blizzard Games also ist für mich alles so wie vorher ^^


----------



## Alucaard (5. Juli 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Natürlich geht nichts ohne, dass jemand die "Freundschaft" bestätigt.
> 
> ABER: Ich kann jederzeit die Freundeslisten meiner Freunde einsehen und dort jeden Kontankt mt dem realen Namen lesen.
> 
> ...



Erstmal Sry das die Antwort so lang gedauert hat ....

Also wie ich schon schrieb und andere das in der Zwischenzeit auch weiter ausgeführt haben diese Funktion ist für Freunde gedacht.
Soll heißen die Leute die eh schon deinen Realen Namen usw. kennen und denen du vertraust und wiederum die dir Vertrauen können.
Heißt also das du selbst wenn man dort dann andere Spieler sieht nicht durch WoW streifst und das blöd und Plump rausposaunst.

Die Funktion so wie sie ist ist gut gemacht und muss nicht verschlimmbessert werden (warum auch).
Wenn du jemand nur rein vom Spielen her kennst musst du ihn nicht auf die Liste setzen dementsprechend hat er auch keinerlei Zugriff auf andere Namen etc.
Denke mal das wurde jetzt hier aber auch schon mehr als ausführlich alles durchgekaut und das Thema bzw. der Thread hier gehört geschlossen weil eh ein Toter Punkt erreicht ist.


----------



## Regine55 (5. Juli 2010)

Es ist verständlich und auch traurig , dass Generation Facebook, den Unterschied nicht mehr erkennen kann zwischen Online Freunden und "echten" Freunden...

Real ID ist für echte Freunde, die ihr ausm RL kennt. Freunden den ihr vertrauen könnt, mit denen man was unternimmt. 
Wenn euch RealID nicht passt, dann nutzt es nicht. Ganz einfach. Ich finde das Feature erste Sahne. Jedoch finde ich die Anzeige Freundes Freunde auch etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## Whitepeach (5. Juli 2010)

Ach, was mir grad noch so einfällt, wer sich in seinem Persönlichkeitsrecht beeinträchtigt sieht durch dieses Feature : 

LASST EUCH NIEMALS INS TELEFONBUCH EINTRAGEN !!

Da steht ja NICHT NUR euer Name! Nein, unter Umständen ja auch eure Str. / Haus-Nr ! 
Unverschämterweise sogar eure Telefonnummer !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silvanar (5. Juli 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Danke für diesen Quote. Es ist leider nicht weit genug gedacht von Dir. Natürlich packe ich diese Leute nicht ohne Grund auf meine Liste, oder wiel ich sie schon 10 Minuten kenne.
> 
> ABER: Warum wird mir die Möglichkeit gegeben, jederzeit über DEREN Freunde bescheid zu wissen?





Tut man doch gar nicht, oder? Du siehst nur WEn dein Freund noch auf seiner Liste hat, nicht wann sie online sind und mit wem...


----------



## Milissa (5. Juli 2010)

So vorab wer heult wegen seiner E-mail adresse den kann ich beruhigen an die kommt man schnell ran. Warum nun meine eigene die hab ich nur für WoW account und buffed genommen "bei buffed verschleiert" nun was ist ich bekomme alle 2-4 tage folgende Fake mails zu verschiedene spiele sogar welche die ich nie gespielt habe "Aion, WoW, HDRO, Conan usw" Wenn die meine schon meine email adresse haben dann bekommen die auch eure und bekomm die fake dinger schon über halbes Jahr und mein Acc passwort ist noch immer sicher .

Will nur sagen email adressen sind nicht sicher warum hier paar dinge woran es liegen kann.

-Ein Ex oder Mitarbeiter eurer Mail anbieter/ oder wo ihr eure mail andresse benutzt habt, nimmt die datenbank mit und verhöckert die!!! Daten sind klein und Geldwert

-Freunde haben ein hass auf euch und ntuzen die mail adresse um bei werbe firmen damit euch anzumelden "gibt viele wo nur mail adresse von nöten is" 

-Ihr veröffentlicht eure

Also in Real life redet man euch mit euren namen auch an also ist das das geringste übel ok ausser jemand der sich vll als weiblich ausgegeben hat wird durch das system als Männlich geoutet an hand seines namen hehe

Jedenfall es liegt an euch wen ihr aufnimmt in die Freundesliste so Raid mitglieder ini grp freunde kann man doch so auf der freundes liste nehmen an hand seines char namen fertig und aus. Aber gute freunde , Familie oder die , die du vertraust kannst du per mail adden .

Keiner wird gezwungen das mail system zu nutzen ja das bedenken versteh ich ja aber echt euren Namen ingame in eure gilde kennt man euren namen doch oder gildenforums was is dann so schlimm daran oder nimmt ihr jeden in eure mail freundes liste auf die ihr nicht richtig kennt ..... NEEE also jammert deswegen nicht ich adde auch nur die die ich seit langen kenne oder vertraue 

Um in kürze aufzulisten

-Mail adressen sind so oder so nicht sicher
-Real life namen darunter kennt man euch doch auch so in eure gilde oder so.
-Das system nutzt man sowieso nur um die langfristigen freunde oder familien mitglieder zu adden
-Die man kurz kennt oder nur raid mitglieder sind addet man weiterhin per char namen
-Anfragen die man nicht kennt ignoriert man getrost oder lehnt man ab

Also viel spass


----------



## RedShirt (5. Juli 2010)

Bei Mailadressen und sicher:

Es geht halt einfach eine zusätzliche Schutzfunktion weg, nämlich: Charname/Email != Login für WoW/Battle.net

Man sollte nicht jedem Hillbilly seine Email geben.
Und möglichst kein Passwort mit 12345 nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(also das für den Atmospährenschild von Druidia)


----------



## zakuma (5. Juli 2010)

Also ich finde es gut weil ich sowieso auch freunde von mir die ich im RL kenne und auch auf anderen Servern spielen können endlich miteinander Chatten und zudem muss man nicht jeden Twink neu adden ^^ 

Bin sehr zufrieden damit habe auch nur leute dadrin die ich im RL kenne (;


----------



## failrage (5. Juli 2010)

Ich finde das Feauture genial, weil ich dann ganz unproblematisch mit meinen Freunden aus dem RL schreiben kann.

Wer keine RL-Freunde hat, wird der RealID nichts abgewinnen können, das ist klar. Flame on!


----------



## c0bRa (5. Juli 2010)

Das doch ganz einfach:

kenne ich im richtigen Leben und vertraue ihm? RealID tauglich, alles andere kommt nicht drauf.

2. muss der andere die Frage für sich auch beantworten können... Insofern...


----------



## schumii (5. Juli 2010)

und wovor habt ihr angst? 
wen ihr ein passwort habt, das nicht 4 buchstaben besizt, müsst ihr ja so oder so keine angst haben
oder kauft euch ein autenthicator, wen ihr angst habt, das euch was passiert, diese Real-ID ist ja dafür da, das man
mit freunden in kontakt bleiben kann, egal mit wem er on ist.
fremde können euch nicht annehmen, da die eure mail adresse ja nicht kennen.

mir gefällt das mit der real-id

aber da eh alle immer am rumnörgeln sind, gewöhnt man sich ja langsam daran


----------



## domes (5. Juli 2010)

Ich find das neue Feature auch ziemlich gut.. jetzt brauch ich nicht mehr 100 Twinks in die FL packen oder nen bestimmten Channel joinen, um RL Freunden/Bekannten "hallo" zu sagen. Man hat normalerweise ohnehin nur eine Handvoll Leute, die da rein gehören und wenn sc2 und d3 erstmal raus sind wird das ganze umso nützlicher.

Wenn Blizz anfängt meine Unterwäsche mit zu scannen oder gleich mal die Webcam mit einbindet, würd ich das "gemaule" ja verstehen, aber wegen des Namens...??? Wenn man mit so einem scheußlichen Namen gesegnet ist, kann man sich im Bnet ja auch "Fritz Freundlich" oder so nennen. Oder man lässt es einfach ;-).

ps: hey Tikume..möchtest Du meine realID Freundin werden? ^^


----------



## Kovacs (5. Juli 2010)

Außerhalb der Anonymität kann man einfach nicht mehr so toll die Sau rauslassen im Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre auch eine Idee fürs Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem braucht der rnd-Raidleiter keine Freunde sondern nur ITEMS!!!


----------



## Lenelli (5. Juli 2010)

ich finde auch, dass das zu weit geht. wie schon erwähnt wurde, habe ich wie viele andere auch eine art "rückzugstwink". heißt wenn ich wirklich einfach mal von allem und jedem ruhe haben will, dann spiele ich diesen und will auch einfach definitiv nicht gefunden werden. selbst der twink rennt dann DND-markiert rum^^ wer meine twinks kennen soll, der kennt sie auch. das reicht doch. und wer meine e-mail-adresse möchte, der kann mich gern fragen. 

fazit: wird definitiv von mir nie genutzt werden.

und,.. was haben rl-freunde bitte mit der realid am hut?^^ das musste mir jetzt aber mal erklären, damit ich denen begründen und erklären kann, dass sie eigentlich keine freunde sind. auch im rl gibts tage an denen man einfach nur seine ruhe haben will weil vielleicht die arbeit stressig war oder sonst irgendwas vorgefallen ist. da möcht ich auch nicht das mir jemand ins wohnzimmer guckt und fragt wies mir geht.


----------



## Technocrat (5. Juli 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Es gibt für mich Ingame nur max 5 Leute denen ich vertraue weil ich sie auch persönlich kenne


Gesetzt den Fall, bei den 5 ist das genauso - dann bist Du schon 20 Leuten namentlich und mit Email bekannt. Von den 20 kennst Du aber nur 5 persönlich.





Epic Fail, Blizz!


----------



## Breoal (5. Juli 2010)

Was mich tierisch nervt ist, dass die Charakternamen von Freunden nicht mehr in diesem "Hellblau" sind, wenn man denjenigen nur noch per RealID in der FL hat...
Weiss da jemand was das Blizz das ändern will/wird?


----------



## Harkor (5. Juli 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Man kann so seine Freundesliste mal ordentlich aufräumen und die ganzen Twinks von diesen neu eingetragenen Freunden löschen und so Platz für neuen Bekannte schaffen.



Leider braucht man die Charnamen noch um Post zu verschicken. Deshalb müssen die wohl oder übel drin bleiben.


----------



## Rolandos (5. Juli 2010)

Die neue Möglichkeit würde mir nichts weiter ausmachen, da meine Angaben bei der E-Mailadresse, und auch beim Account, sowieso nicht die Realdaten sind. 
Irgendwo die Realdaten anzugeben habe ich mir nach den ersten Datenskandalen oder Internetfallen, ganz schnell abgewöhnt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Juli 2010)

Breoal schrieb:


> Was mich tierisch nervt ist, dass die Charakternamen von Freunden nicht mehr in diesem "Hellblau" sind, wenn man denjenigen nur noch per RealID in der FL hat...
> Weiss da jemand was das Blizz das ändern will/wird?



Du kannst die Chars ja immer noch normal in die Fliste packen.


----------



## Starfros (5. Juli 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Seit dem Patch am Mittwoch kann man sich jetzt des neuen Features RealID bedienen.
> 
> Man fragt seine Freunde nach deren Blizzard-Emailadressen, trägt sie ein und sieht ab sofort den Realen Namen, wie er bei Blizzard gemeldet ist in seiner Freundesliste. Egal mit welchen Char derjenige grad eingloggt ist.
> 
> ...




Manche haben echt einen an der Waffel oder ist es doch die Hitze die einem zu Kopfe steigt.

Erstens wusste man vorher schon was auf einem zu kommt (denn wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil), zweitens wie schon geschrieben musst du eine Anfrage zustimmen, in meinen Augen wenn man dies an nimmt muss man sich schon im klaren sein welche konsequenzen es für einen hat.

Wurde nicht auch ein Affenaufstand gemacht als die neue Seite im amory gekommen ist mit den neuen Futures? Was ist nun daraus geworden ? Jaaa man hat sich abgefunden und gut.

Tipp mal dein Alias in Google ein , wieviel links treffen dich ? 

Wir sehen Uns im Web Mario 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönen Tag noch allen .... ich gehe jetzt Eis essen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (5. Juli 2010)

für mich geht die realID auch zu weit. ich spiele viel mit meinen "rückzugstwinks" (die niemand kennt), wenn ich meine ruhe haben möchte. auch dieses "freunde von freunden von freunden"-feature gefällt mir nicht. meinen namen brauchen diese nicht-freunde gar nicht zu wissen!


----------



## Jester (5. Juli 2010)

Wann lernt ihr Clowns eigentlich mal, dass es lächerlich und unangebracht ist, sich über freiwillige Zusatzfeatures aufzuregen?


----------



## Rygel (5. Juli 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> Wurde nicht auch ein Affenaufstand gemacht als die neue Seite im amory gekommen ist mit den neuen Futures? Was ist nun daraus geworden ? Jaaa man hat sich abgefunden und gut.


stimmt schon: abfinden muss man sich auf jeden fall damit, egal ob man es mag oder nicht. im fall der armoriy darf man nicht vergessen dass sehr viele seiten zur charoptimierung- und planung (z.b. beimba, wowhead, usw.) diese seite mittlerweile als basis nutzen. von daher: für mich okay. diesen blöden item-blog hätte man sich aber echt schenken können. heutzutage werden die leute ja auch nicht mehr per armory gefilzt, sondern per gearscore. die community hat sich im grunde einfach nur ne abkürzung gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Technocrat (5. Juli 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Die neue Möglichkeit würde mir nichts weiter ausmachen, da meine Angaben bei der E-Mailadresse, und auch beim Account, sowieso nicht die Realdaten sind.



Viel Spaß wenn Du mal gehackt wirst und versuchst, Deinen Account wieder herstellen zu lassen!


----------



## Lenelli (5. Juli 2010)

die einzigen die sich hier aufregen, sind meiner meinung nach die, die sich darüber aufregen dass sich hier aufgeregt wird. für mich ist das allerdings nur ne ganz normale diskussion. total unangebracht in einem forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (für die langsamen, ja der letzte das enthält ironie)


----------



## Stevesteel (5. Juli 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> Manche haben echt einen an der Waffel oder ist es doch die Hitze die einem zu Kopfe steigt.
> 
> Erstens wusste man vorher schon was auf einem zu kommt (denn wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil), zweitens wie schon geschrieben musst du eine Anfrage zustimmen, in meinen Augen wenn man dies an nimmt muss man sich schon im klaren sein welche konsequenzen es für einen hat.
> 
> ...



schöne Grüße von Detlef, der sagt, Du schuldest ihm noch Geld. Klärt das mal bitte ab Mario 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolanya (5. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß garnicht was ihr alle habt...

1. ist das alles freiwillig

2. würde ich eh nur die leute hinzufügen die ich WIRKLICH kenne.. also bei mir sind das 2 leute und die kenne ich beide PERSÖNLICH und nicht nur über wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da die eh fast alle meine chars kennen ist es mir auch egal wenn die meinen "rückzugstwink" sehen da ich wenn ich meine ruhe haben will über dieses nette "was machst du grade" feature eintragen kann das ich meine ruhe haben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horde deadman (5. Juli 2010)

Meine Gütte wie kann man den so dumb sein Leute. Jetzt nicht böse gemeint aber wenn ihr auf Twinks gehen wollt um eure Privatsphäre zu haben oder einfach mit anderen Chars zu spielen um zu relaxen, dann gebt doch eure E-mail an die Freunde nicht weiter bzw. akzeptiert es nicht in Fliste. Akzeptieren tun sie alle aber dann rumheulen wie scheisse es ist. Wer nicht mag oder nicht will nicht akzeptieren oder nicht verschiecken diese Einladungen! Ja es ist so einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (5. Juli 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Viel Spaß wenn Du mal gehackt wirst und versuchst, Deinen Account wieder herstellen zu lassen!



Jup, das ist mir voll bewust. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ich nur einen 80ziger habe und sonst keine Twings, mir Wow sowieso zu schlecht und langweilig ist, ist mir das eh egal. 
Sollen die Hacker ihn ruhig hacken, nicht einmal irgend etwas Wertvolles werden sie finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und noch weniger Gold. Die langen Gesichter möchte ich dann sehen.

Ausserdem, haben die jenigen die sich hacken lassen eh' selbst schuld.


----------



## Davatar (5. Juli 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Die neue Möglichkeit würde mir nichts weiter ausmachen, da meine Angaben bei der E-Mailadresse, und auch beim Account, sowieso nicht die Realdaten sind.
> Irgendwo die Realdaten anzugeben habe ich mir nach den ersten Datenskandalen oder Internetfallen, ganz schnell abgewöhnt.


Datenskandale...hast Du Angst jemand findet raus, dass Du Steuern hinterziehst? Sonst kanns Dir ja egal sein wo Deine Daten sind.
Internetfallen...die einzige Internetfalle dies gibt ist wenn jemand Durch einen Deiner Accounts an Waren oder Geld kommt, alles andere ist nur ärgerlich, aber nicht schädlich. 

Zum Thema: Den Dienst würd ich nie nutzen. Freunde sind zwar Freunde, klar, aber es gibt einfach Tage an denen man völlig unabhängig von irgendwem einfach nur ne Runde allein zocken will. Da will man sich weder unterhalten, noch mit wem zusammenspielen, sondern nur ne Runde abschalten.


----------



## Schlamm (5. Juli 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Ausserdem, haben die jenigen die sich hacken lassen eh' selbst schuld.


Also sooooo würd ich das ja nicht formulieren...Das geht schneller als man denkt. Allerdings ist das in der regel net so schlimm, weil Blizz einen superben Support hat in meinen Augen und man den Account mit allen Sachen in der Regel innerhalb von einem Tag wieder hat.

Die Freundesliste wirft bloss das Konzept "Keine Kommunikation zwischen Horde und Allianz" übern Haufen. Zumindest auf PVE-Servern. Sonst sehe ich da keine Probleme...Wie schon oft erwähnt...es ist freiwillig


----------



## Gaur (5. Juli 2010)

Zangor schrieb:


> Wenn Dein wirklich guter Freund mal gehackt wird, liegt die Hälfte von Deinem Login schon mal auf dem silbernen Tablet.
> ... Meine Loginadresse werde ich an Niemanden rausrücken, die ist nur für Blizzard da und sonst für nix. Ich habe zwar Vertrauen in meine Freunde, dass sie damit keinen Schindluder treiben, aber bin mir nicht wirklich 100 %ig sicher ob sie nicht mal Opfer eines Keyloggers oder Trojaners werden könnten.
> 
> Blizzard predigt überall, man soll mit seinen Daten vorsichtig sein und bringt dann ein System wo man die Loginadresse angeben muss?



Genau das verstehen die Dummen unter den Facebook & Co Benutzern eben nicht. Anstatt den Beitrag also als gutgemeinten Hinweis des TE auf mögliche Gefahren des neuen Service zu verstehen, schreiben sie lieber so sinnvolle Sachen wie "mimimi" oder "Du musst es ja nicht nutzen! Ich find's toll". Nun gut, wer sich gerne öffentlich als Gehirnamputiert outet, bitte, Ihr hattet Erfolg.

Majestic, 05.07.2010, 06:43:
"Klar gibt es Leute mit denen man sich gerne mal serverübergreifend unterhalten würde aber dafür gleich den richtigen Accountnamen rausrücken ?
Das macht doch keiner der ein wenig nachdenkt."

Tja, wenn ich das hier so verfolge, sind scheinbar noch mehr Spieler sehr viel dämlicher als selbst ich ihnen zugetraut hätte.


----------



## Llauredana (5. Juli 2010)

Was macht Ihr, wenn die Freunde keine Freunde mehr sind? Wenn der Freund oder die Freundin zum Ex wird? Freut Ihr euch dann auch noch über die Anzeige der Freundes-Freunde-Freunde oder wünscht Ihr Euch dann nicht lieber einen Button mit dem Ihr die Einladungen rückgängig machen könnt?

Denkt vielleicht besser mal 2 Minuten nach, ehe Ihr den TE mit Totschlagsargumenten a la "Musst Du doch nicht machen" niedermacht.

Grüsse


----------



## mewok (5. Juli 2010)

also ich finde es geht mit der real id echt auch zu weit auch wenn ich zu erst bestätigen muss den ich als freund auf meine liste setze. 
den :

1. jeder kennt wen im engeren freundeskreis der schon mal gehackt wurde, was so viel bedeutet wie der häcker hat jetzt alle email adressen der user die der gehackte hat....
2. wieso sollte ich alle freunde des andern einshen könen dürfen? was für eine idee steckt dahinter? nichtmals bei facebook bekommt man so viele daten von freunden des freundes wenn der dieses nicht will.
3. es gibt keine schutzmechanismen zum beispeil privatspähre einstelleung was bei solchen funktion wichtig wäre wenn es schon alle freunde mit Real namen und e mail adresse anzeigt werden, sollte mindestens ein filter drinn sein oder eine option das nur gleiche freunde angezeigt werden können oder nur mit einverständnis des andern. 
4. ich finde E-mail adressen ahben so wieso nichts in einem spiel wie WOW zu suchen die gehen keinem was an genauso der reale name des spielers auch wenn er auf meiner FL is. was is wenn der jenige seien ACC verkauft? und vergisst dir bescheid zu sagen?
usw....


die funktion is zwar toll doch die umsetzung is mehr als fragwürdig und rechts wiedrig würde ich meienen, denn nciht alle haben die gleichen freunde und nicht jeder will das ein andere den richtigen namen erfährt und email adresse.


----------



## Regine55 (5. Juli 2010)

Llauredana schrieb:


> Was macht Ihr, wenn die Freunde keine Freunde mehr sind? Wenn der Freund oder die Freundin zum Ex wird? Freut Ihr euch dann auch noch über die Anzeige der Freundes-Freunde-Freunde *oder wünscht Ihr Euch dann nicht lieber einen Button mit dem Ihr die Einladungen rückgängig machen könnt*?
> 
> Denkt vielleicht besser mal 2 Minuten nach, ehe Ihr den TE mit Totschlagsargumenten a la "Musst Du doch nicht machen" niedermacht.
> 
> Grüsse



Dann löscht du den Freund einfach wieder...So einfach gehts. Und schon kann der "EX" nicht mehr sehen wann du wo Online bist. OMG ich weiß unglaublich...


----------



## Llauredana (5. Juli 2010)

Bei Dir kannst Du es sicher löschen, aber den Eintrag bei Ihr/ Ihm?


----------



## Davatar (5. Juli 2010)

Llauredana schrieb:


> Bei Dir kannst Du es sicher löschen, aber den Eintrag bei Ihr/ Ihm?


Natürlich wird das Löschen Deines Freundes automatisch implizieren dass auch Du von seinen Freunden gelöscht wirst.


----------



## Regine55 (5. Juli 2010)

Llauredana schrieb:


> Bei Dir kannst Du es sicher löschen, aber den Eintrag bei Ihr/ Ihm?



Mit dem Löschen, beendest du die virtuelle Freundschaft. Und zack hast deine Ruhe ;-)
Jetzt kann er/sie zwar noch deinen Char wieder auf die Flist setzten, aber wenn du auf nen anderem Server bist oder so kann er/sie dich nciht stressen.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (7. Juli 2010)

Schönen Guten Tag liebe Mitbuffler,

Die heutige Meldung gibt Grund zur Sorge.

In Blizzard Foren wird in Zukunft der volle Vor- und Zuname angezeigt,
als Mittel gegen Trolle.

Wir alle wissen, das WoW in unserer Gesellschaft so etwas bedeutet wie ein Alkoholiker oder Schlimmeres zu sein. Akzeptanz und Verständnis sind nicht vorhanden. Bei euren Freunden vieleicht ja, aber im ganzen Nein.
(Lasst uns bitte nicht darüber diskutieren, es ist einfach so, Ende.)

Man wird euren Namen zukünftig also einfach unter google finden können.
Fragwürdig was potentielle Arbeitgeber davon halten.
Ich möchte mich distanzieren und werde die Foren nicht mehr Nutzen, 
einfach aus Angst vor Missbrauch. Ich werde meine Daten nicht einfach in den Dreck werfen.

Um bei einem Sauberen Ton zu bleiben, frage ich mich ernsthaft, was will Blizzard?
Gehen wir den Stand der Dinge einmal durch, fällt auf, das ihr einziges Argument,
diesen schwerwiegenden Eingriff in unseren Daten zu rechtfertigen darin liegt, 
um gegen Trolle vorzugehen.

Um gegen Trolle vorzugehen gibt es sicherlich effektivere Methoden
als in unsere Persönlichkeit einzugreifen.
Sperrt einfach die Accounts der Flamer. So einfach wäre das.
Fallen eben ein paar Hundert weg, der Rest lernt schnell.

Dies war lediglich ein Beispiel, ein sehr einfaches auch noch.
Aber so lässt sich die Sache doch viel besser lösen.
Man könnte zumindest erwarten das nur zahlende Kunden Zugriff auf die Namen haben,
aber das würde die Wunde nur bedecken, nicht schließen.

Meiner Meinung nach müssen wir, die aufrichtigen Kunden, die eigentliche Mehrzahl
wegen diesen Flamern leiden. Auch wenn ihr nicht die besten Menschen seid,
denkt einfach daran, flamen ist nur zum Vorteil von Einem, Nett sein zum Vorteil von Zweien.
Dann wären wir nie hier gelandet.

Ich muss sagen, dass ich das erste Mal so richtig entäuscht bin von blizz.
Überall konnte man ein Auge zudrücken, aber diesmal geht es zu weit.
Warscheinlich wird man sich aber an den gläsernen Bürger gewöhnen müssen.

Was haltet ihr von der Vorgehensweise Blizzards?
Falls es Dinge gibt die ich übersehen habe, so wäre ich sehr verbunden
wenn ihr sie hier schildern könntet.


P.S. ich weiß bescheid über Den anderen Thread, aber Hier soll es direkt um die Forensache gehen,
Freundeseinladungen kann man ja ablehnen, deswegen sehe ich da keinen Grund zur Sorge,
bis jetzt habe ich zumindest keinen Real ID Kontakt und werde auch nie einen haben.


----------



## Tikume (7. Juli 2010)

Mal ehrlich, die Grenze wurde schon mit dem Arsenal überschritten. Wenn irgendjemand (z.B. auf der Arbeit) deinen Char kennt kann er tracken wann Du spielst übers Web.

Beim Forum und der RealID kann man sich imemrhin entschliessen es nicht zu nutzen und trotzdem weiterzuspielem.


----------



## xxhajoxx (7. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Foren sollten nur noch für zahlende Kunden einsehbar sein, um ausspionage zu vermeiden. [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Diesen Punkt kannste fast knicken. Da kann sich jeder Chef nen Account machen den er für 13 Euro im Monat laufen lässt nur um zu gucken wer da von seinen Leuten postet und es womöglich noch über die Firma abrechnen lassen, es hilft ja der Firma.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich erinner mich noch an einem Thread wo ein Arbeitgeber seinen Azubi oder was das war in WoW getroffen hat und dieser sich völlig daneben benommen hat und dann im RL bestraft wurde durch Halle Fegen oder so, sowas wird es dann in Zukunft öfter geben[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Aber naja ich werde maximal noch Cataclysm anschaffen weil ich mich so drauf gefreut habe danach is Schluss wenn Blizzard so weitermacht[/font]


----------



## Piposus (7. Juli 2010)

Die "Leistung" dieses Moderators muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/160290-blizzards-forenaenderungen/

Es geht um dieses Thema: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816898570&sid=3&pageNo=1

und er verweist hierhin. Äpfel sind keine Birnen.


----------



## Bummrar (7. Juli 2010)

juckt mich wenig wenn leute meinen namen kennen.. was solln se denn damit tun? mich googlen und mich verprügeln kommen? ja ne is klar..


----------



## Piposus (7. Juli 2010)

Die Antwortmöglichkeiten sind bei der Umfrage zu begrenzt. Es geht um Datenschutz, man veröffentlicht keine privaten Daten im Internet, wenn man (noch) nicht geisteskrank ist. Hallo liebe Facebook-User =)


----------



## xxhajoxx (7. Juli 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> juckt mich wenig wenn leute meinen namen kennen.. was solln se denn damit tun? mich googlen und mich verprügeln kommen? ja ne is klar..



Denk mal nach du spielst WoW recht viel in deiner Freizeit und so weiter und bewirbst dich um nen Job, dein Chef googlet dich(was ja heutzutage normal ist) und sieht das du viel WoW spielst und er liest nebenbei irgendwelche unseriösen Seiten wo drin steht WoW macht das Leben kaputt, süchtig oder ist ein Killerspiel und glaubt das auch noch. 
Glaubst du wirklich du hast dann noch ne Chance da eingestellt zu werden?


Edit: Anderes Beispiel: Dein Account wird gehackt (kann ja passieren) und der Hacker schreibt irgendetwas im Realmforum mag es rassistisch oder sonst was sein und du kriegst dann dafür die Keule weil die Leute deinen Namen kennen.

Man man man so Blauäugig will ich auch mal durchs Leben stolzieren, wenn du so etwas möchtest dann Bitteschön ^^

Ich möchte mal auf diese Seite verweisen http://solean.blog.d...wipple-8927339/ die macht deutlich wie einfach es ist alles notwendige über dich herauszufinden.


----------



## Tikume (7. Juli 2010)

Und? Das hast Du jetzt auch schon.
Auf der Arbeit bisserl unterhalten, jemand kennt deinen Charnamen. Damit kann jeder nachschauen wann Du in Wow Aktiv warst dank dem Arsenal.

Selbst in den myUO Seiten (Das Ultima Online Arsenal sozusagen) vor 10 Jahren hatte man die möglichkeit gewisse Infos zu verbergen.
Schon in Spielen wie Daoc konnte man mit einem Char anon gehen.

Blizzard setzt nur das fort was sie von Anfang an tuen. Bisher hat euch das nicht gestört .. also warum jetzt?


----------



## tomtom79 (7. Juli 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> Schönen Guten Tag liebe Mitbuffler,
> 
> Die heutige Meldung gibt Grund zur Sorge.
> 
> ...



upsss


----------



## Schiimon (7. Juli 2010)

Habt ihr den AGBs zugestimmt oder habt ihr den AGBs zugestimmt?
Ende der Diskussion, Blizzard KANN, DARF und WIRD sich alles herausnehmen was da drin steht.
Wenn dir das nicht passt lehn die AGBs ab und leb mit den Konsequenzen.


----------



## Piposus (7. Juli 2010)

Schiimon schrieb:


> Habt ihr den AGBs zugestimmt oder habt ihr den AGBs zugestimmt?
> Ende der Diskussion, Blizzard KANN, DARF und WIRD sich alles herausnehmen was da drin steht.
> Wenn dir das nicht passt lehn die AGBs ab und leb mit den Konsequenzen.



So einfach ist das nicht, mein junger Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bushkila (7. Juli 2010)

sinnlose diskusion ehrlich.... wenn ihr das nich wollt dann hört auf zu spielen

wenn ihr das nicht wollt aber trotzdem spielen wollt, dann hilft nur noch eins und zwar seid keine trolle und schreibt vernünftige dinge ins forum

oder aber auch wenn ihr das nicht wollt, dann spielt weiter und schreibt einfach gar nichts ins forum.
spiele seid 4 jahren wow und hab nich einmal da drin was gepostet geschweige war ich jemals da drin warum denn auch?

genauso wie hier im forum bin ich auch schon ne ewigkeit angemeldet hab erst 40 posts oder so verfasst. meistens mache ich mich nur über solche threads lustig und über das ganze mimimi was sich hier so abspielt.

mal ehrlich lasst es ganz oder lebt damit aus und da gibt es auch nichts dran zu diskutieren


----------



## Piposus (7. Juli 2010)

Bushkila schrieb:


> sinnlose diskusion ehrlich.... wenn ihr das nich wollt dann hört auf zu spielen
> 
> wenn ihr das nicht wollt aber trotzdem spielen wollt, dann hilft nur noch eins und zwar seid keine trolle und schreibt vernünftige dinge ins forum
> 
> ...



Das ist der geistige Horizont der heutigen Jugend =). Einfach alles ignorieren und nur sich selber der Nächste sein. Es passt alles zusammen.


----------



## DasNonPlusUltra (7. Juli 2010)

bin mal gespannt wie lang blizz diese art von politik durch bekommt !!!

real id die idee an sich nicht schlecht aber vor und zuname gehen echt zuweit somal man auch deren freunde sehen kann warum verdammt wow ist kein netztwerk wie facebooke, lokalisten, wkw, studievz oder sonst was was interessiern mich da die freunde von sonst wenn es geht zuweit!!!!

ganz krasses bsp ein spieler aus der fl mit bent wird gehäckt so der liebe häcker sieht nun alle real namen in der fl und hat so noch mehr anhaltspubnkte für noch mehr häcks na danke blizz für noch mehr spamm - und um das gleich mal klar zustellen egal ob fake e-mail oder nicht jeder ist irgendwie im inet zufinden obs im gefällt oder nicht ^^ 

wie gesagt ich denke nicht das das jetzige bnet mit deutschen gesetzten so möglich ist 

da werden sicherlich klage wellen kommen


----------



## leckaeis (7. Juli 2010)

Mal im Ernst, was wollt ihr groß machen? 

Ihr habt nur zwei Optionen: Nehmt es hin & lebt damit, oder kündigt euren WoW-Account. 

Es mag sein, das es zu weit geht. Aber wenn man sich seine Anonymität in diesem Aspekt bewahren will, meidet einfach das Forum.


----------



## Change745 (7. Juli 2010)

Zuerst dachte ich auch was soll der mist jetzt ...

aber dann dachte ich okay eigentlich ist es doch ganz okay ,

weil ich glaube die leute die sich hier so groß aufregen sind eh bei facebook,Icq,studivz und den anderen kram angemeldet jetzt kommt blizzard 

und die welt dreht sich anderes rum, und zweitens wieso jammern alle ?wir benehmen uns doch alle in den foren von blizzard und würden niemals flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also was ist so schlimm dran ? und von allen 11 mio spielen nutzen vllt mal gerade 3 mio das forum von blizzard^^ da reden die nichts anderes als hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasNonPlusUltra (7. Juli 2010)

Change745 schrieb:


> Zuerst dachte ich auch was soll der mist jetzt ...
> 
> aber dann dachte ich okay eigentlich ist es doch ganz okay ,
> 
> ...



ja genau *sarkasmus mal off* weil mir die 3 oder 11 mille an spielern mal sonst wo können ganz erlich ich will selber entscheiden wer mich kennt oder zuspammen kann ohne das er gleich weis wie ich real heiss grad in wow man sieht es doch täglich im /2 chat was da abgeht grad nachts ist es am schlimmst oder am we da werden die übelsten möchte gern sprüche witzte ect gerissen von solchen leuten will ich nix wissen ..............


----------



## LaVerne (7. Juli 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Das ist der geistige Horizont der heutigen Jugend =). Einfach alles ignorieren und nur sich selber der Nächste sein. Es passt alles zusammen.



Zumindest im offiziellen Forum - besonders in den US - hat Blizz etwas völlig unerwartetes erreicht: Die Community stellt sich fast geschlossen gegen die Einführung. Fast 12.000 Posts sind in den US-Foren schon zusammen gekommen.

Ein CM (also ein "Blauer"), der sich für die Einführung aussprach, mußte erleben, daß seine persönlichen Daten wild über das I-Net verteilt wurden (Link) und hat offenbar seine Facebook-Seite gelöscht. Gerade in Verbindung mit Facebook wird hier Stalkern und anderen Irren Tür und Tor ganz weit geöffnet. 
Ein MvP hat sich gegen die Einführung ausgesprochen und gleich mal das angeführte "Argument", man wolle Trollereien einschränken, entkräftet (Link).

Jugendliche können teilweise gar nicht absehen, ob und wie die von ihnen geposteten Dinge in der Zukunft gegen sie verwendet werden - man denke alleine an die teilweise fürchterliche Rechtschreibung, die manche an den Tag legen. Wenn dann noch behauptet wird, man habe Legasthenie, dann kann das in Zukunft über einen Ausbildungs- bzw. Arbeitsplatz entscheidend sein.

Ob man die Foren benutzt oder nicht - und man wird häufig von GMs darauf hingewiesen, bei bestimmten Problemen diese in den Foren zu schildern -, es sollte einem nicht "egal" sein, was da passiert. Der nächste Schritt könnte sein, daß man die Real-ID demnächst im Arsenal angezeigt bekommt. 

Ich für meinen Teil habe sämtliche meiner Posts in den offiziellen Foren bereits gelöscht. Ich trolle nicht und stehe zu dem, was ich schreibe - dennoch habe ich kein Interesse, daß in irgendeiner Weise persönliche Daten über mich leicht im Netz zu finden sind.


----------



## DasNonPlusUltra (7. Juli 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe sämtliche meiner Posts in den offiziellen Foren bereits gelöscht. Ich trolle nicht und stehe zu dem, was ich schreibe - dennoch habe ich kein Interesse, daß in irgendeiner Weise persönliche Daten über mich leicht im Netz zu finden sind.




du bist mein freund du hast es begriffen den rest von deinem post kann ich natürlich auch ganz und gar zustimmen schade nur das im deutschen offi forum von wow bis jetzt nur zum jetztigen zeitpunkt nur 97 seiten dazu gepostet wurden die deutschen haben halt leider keine weitsicht, nehmen alles hin ohne nachzudenkenoder das zusehen was ihnen irgendwo mal schaden könnt


----------



## Evilgod (7. Juli 2010)

Ich Verstehe die Aufregung nicht, die meisten Deutschen sind bei Facebook,SchülerVZ, StudiVZ usw. angemeldet dort kann auch jeder eure Daten angucken ob ihr es wollt oder nicht. 

dazu sind es in den Foren nur der Vor und Nachname, es gibt es 1000 andere Deutsche die die gleichen Namen haben, Datenschutz fängt erst viel weiterhinten an. wenn ihr euch so aufregt wieso habt ihr auch Handys ein PC mit inet, GEZ oder auch die Schufa die haben Massen von Daten von euch, ob ihr eswisst oder nicht, wer auch ein bisschen fernsehen guck Weiß das sogar die neuen iphone Handy Verträge so weit gehen das dort drinnen steht, das sie eure Daten vollständigaufnehmen dürfen, seien es anrufe Bewegungen oder sonst was und darüberbeschwert sich keiner außer ein par die zu den Medien damit gelaufen sind undes in rund 2 Wochen wieder vergessen war?

 
Dazu Frag ich mich auch was so was mit der Arbeit zu tun haben soll, denn wenn ihr während der Arbeit Zeit zockt, oder privat im i net seit und es im Arbeitvertrag drinnen steht das ihr es nicht dürft habt ihr selbst schuld. wenn der Chef eure privaten Daten raus sucht und euch damit konfrontiert könnt ihr esgetrost ignorieren, denn er kann nichts machen, denn er hat von euch keine Erlaubnis das er private Dinge von Mitarbeitern einfach so ausplaudern darf, denn sonstmacht er sich strafbar, genauso darf es die Arbeit nicht gefährden da private Dingenichts auf der Arbeit zu suchen haben und das gilt für jeden.

Wenn jemand ein Bewerbung Gespräch hat und der Chef die privaten dinge der Person nach geguckt hat, darf er es in einem privaten Gespräch auch nutzen, aber wer will schon ein Chef haben der alle über einen Weiß?

Im Allgemeinen wird das Forum sauber und die ganzen Möchtegern trolle verschwinden alle, bei Buffed ist es ja auch das Gleiche Problem wie im WoWForum den hier gibt es auch genug unnötige Fragen, oder antworten oder so welchedinge mit Pservern usw. somit wird es eingedämmt.

Übrigens Sag auch meine Kleine Glas Kugel Voraus, das fast alle es wiedervollkommen vergessen haben werden in 2 bis 3 Wochen.


----------



## Agarthor (7. Juli 2010)

Evilgod schrieb:


> dazu sind es in den Foren nur der Vor und Nachname, es gibt es 1000 andere Deutsche die die gleichen Namen haben, Datenschutz fängt erst viel weiterhinten an. wenn ihr euch so aufregt wieso habt ihr auch Handys ein PC mit inet, GEZ oder auch die Schufa die haben Massen von Daten von euch, ob ihr eswisst oder nicht, wer auch ein bisschen fernsehen guck Weiß das sogar die neuen iphone Handy Verträge so weit gehen das dort drinnen steht, das sie eure Daten vollständigaufnehmen dürfen, seien es anrufe Bewegungen oder sonst was und darüberbeschwert sich keiner außer ein par die zu den Medien damit gelaufen sind undes in rund 2 Wochen wieder vergessen war?



glaub kaum das soviele menschen heißen wie ich ich heiß ned tom schmid oder Emil bauer und ich hätte dann sehr wohl nen problem damit wenn ich meinen nachnamen in google eingeb kommen 5sinvolle ergebnisse und die sind alle von mir meinem vater oder meinem bruder von schießmeisterschaften also denk einfach mal an die menschen die nicht zu 555555 im telefonbuch auftauchen!


----------



## Soramac (7. Juli 2010)

DasNonPlusUltra schrieb:


> du bist mein freund du hast es begriffen den rest von deinem post kann ich natürlich auch ganz und gar zustimmen schade nur das im deutschen offi forum von wow bis jetzt nur zum jetztigen zeitpunkt nur 97 seiten dazu gepostet wurden die deutschen haben halt leider keine weitsicht, nehmen alles hin ohne nachzudenkenoder das zusehen was ihnen irgendwo mal schaden könnt



Du erinnerst mich an den einen Jugendlichen von Die Auswanderer auf Kabels eins. Den hat man auch nie verstanden, wenn man Ihn reden gehoert hat.

Zum Thema: Ich spiele schon lange nicht mehr  World of Warcraft, aber zu meinen Spielzeiten war Ich auch aktiv im Forum unterwegs gewesen. Und koennte mir jetzt selber nicht mehr vorstellen, in den Foren zu posten. Es ist hier immer noch ein Rollenspiel. Wenn Ich in einem Offtopic schreibe, zum Thema: Rauchverbot in Bayern. Da wuerde Ich es verstehen, dass man dort auch konstruktive Argumente mit einbringen soll. Aber bei einem Thema wie: Ist meine Skillung geeignet als Heilig-Priester im PvE?

Erstens geht das die nichts an wie Ich heisse und andersrum genau so. 
Ich glaube nicht das es hier Leute gibt: Die von fremden Personen auf der Strasse angesprochen werden und dann gleich Ihr Name und die E-Mail Adresse preis geben. Das geht keinen was an. 
Ob manche Ihr Name und E-Mail Adresse in Ihr Profil schreiben, das bleibt den ueberlassen, aber gezwungen zu werden in einem Rollenspiel Forum sein Name Preis zu geben um ueber pinke Reittiere im Spiel zu diskutieren bleibt fuer mich immer noch recht fragwuerdig. 

Ich habe World of Warcraft gespielt um da etwas Ruhe zu haben. Das man sich mal Abends fuer 2-3 Stunden den PC hockt und schoen World of Warcraft spielt. So seinen Fantasie Charakter hat, seinen ausgedachten Name uns los geht der Spass. Aber das nun jeder jeden kennt, da komm Ich mir ja vor wie im Dorf.
Wird ja recht spassig, wenn Bushido im Forum was postet, wie viele Spam-Mails er taeglich bekommt Ingame.


----------



## Yiraja (7. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, die Grenze wurde schon mit dem Arsenal überschritten. Wenn irgendjemand (z.B. auf der Arbeit) deinen Char kennt kann er tracken wann Du spielst übers Web.
> 
> Beim Forum und der RealID kann man sich imemrhin entschliessen es nicht zu nutzen und trotzdem weiterzuspielem.



man sieht auch ob leute spielen wenn man sie geadded hat ^^, mich störts aber nich besonders ich guck immer im arsenal rum was andere so haben und ich poste im blizz forum nix also stört mich die Änderung nich besonders ich finds aber trotzdem
als eingriff in die privatsphäre aber das kam ja jetzt schon mit der real id freundesliste mit der man zugriff auf freundes-freunde hat und diese mit vollständigen namen sieht. Mir fehlt da irgendwie ne funktion um zu wählen z.b nur vorname, oder 
nickname.


----------



## Independent (7. Juli 2010)

Ich finds in Ordnung! Vielleicht überlegen sich die Trolle dann mal ob sie überhaupt unter ihren Brücken vorkriechen wollen.

Meine Meinung...


----------



## dudubaum (7. Juli 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> juckt mich wenig wenn leute meinen namen kennen.. was solln se denn damit tun? mich googlen und mich verprügeln kommen? ja ne is klar..



genau das passiert!


----------



## LaVerne (7. Juli 2010)

Evilgod schrieb:


> Ich Verstehe die Aufregung nicht, die meisten Deutschen sind bei Facebook,SchülerVZ, StudiVZ usw. angemeldet dort kann auch jeder eure Daten angucken ob ihr es wollt oder nicht.



Bei Facebook muß man meinen vollen Namen kennen, um mich dort zu finden - und manche Dinge bleiben dort "privat". Postet man demnächst was ins WoW-Forum, dann hat man den ersten Anhaltspunkt, wonach man zu suchen hat.

Schon allein für Weibchen und Blagen könnte sich sowas als fatal erweisen; weil es Stalkern und sonstigen Irren wie schon angemerkt viel leichter fallen wird, ihre Opfer zu finden.

Daß Personalchefs bereits heute die Namen von potentiellen Kanditaten "nachgooglen", ist nichts neues. Da kann es schon zum Nachteil gereichen, daß eine weitere Person mit demselben Namen WoW spielt, um vom Vorstellungsgespräch ausgeschlossen zu werden.



> Im Allgemeinen wird das Forum sauber und die ganzen Möchtegern trolle verschwinden alle, bei Buffed ist es ja auch das Gleiche Problem wie im WoWForum den hier gibt es auch genug unnötige Fragen, oder antworten oder so welchedinge mit Pservern usw. somit wird es eingedämmt.



Was auch verschwinden wird, sind eben die angenehmen Leute, die Guides und sonstige Hilfestellungen leisten, denn auch die wollen zum Teil nicht, daß ihr Name sichtbar wird. Vielleicht solltest Du Dir mal die Argumente in den offiziellen Foren durchlesen.


----------



## Kiefa (7. Juli 2010)

wieso heißt das ganze wohl *REAL* ID ?
nunja reallife is wohl an und für sich fürn arsch oder ? darum braucht keiner diese realID .
falls dus immer noch nich kapiert hast:
Damit du real freunde siehst auch wenn sie mit nem anderen cha auf nem anderen server on sind......also sich über so was zu beschweren.......
hab da jetzt mitlerweile 4 realbekannte leute drauf anderen die ich nur ingame kenne gebe ich das einfach nicht so einfach gehts.


----------



## Resch (7. Juli 2010)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist ja mal der geilste Thread ever im US Blizz Forum als der Blueposter sein Namen sagt und er finde Real ID gut^^

Nicht mal 5min und alle Daten von ihm bekannt ....am Anfang stört es ihn nicht und später droht er mit banns deswegen...----> das ist mal Fail

Und alle die, die es so toll finden und es wird ja weniger Trolle etc. geben, der Preis dafür ist ja nur eure Anonymität und Privatsphäre ^^

Stalking leicht gemacht. Du hast mich als Idiot beschimpft...aber ich weiß wo du wohnst freu dich auf meinen Besuch...
Jaja so wirds dann abegehen.

Edit: Was ich grad noch gelesen hab ist auch noch sehr interessant. Alle weiblichen WoW Spieler können sich freuen^^ Warum sollte jede intelligente Lebensform selber herausfinden können :-p


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (7. Juli 2010)

Nein es geht nicht darum, was sie mit dir machen können. Es geht nicht um Leute die du zu spammst. Das mit dem Forum finde ich geht zu weit. Find dort sollte man doch Anonyme bleiben. Klaro spammen dort Trolle, na und. Mein gott, wenn man sie nicht füttert, gehen die wieder. Also gibt schlimmeres. Nur wieso geht es jemand was an, wer ich bin, der micht garnicht kennt. Wozu nehm ich dann meine Chars? Dann brauch ich auch keinen Avatar und Nickname mehr, weil es eh egal ist wie mein Synonym ist.
Da heiß ich wie ich wirklich heiße und wenn geht das was an? Wieso soll jemand meinen Namen Wissen und sehen, was ich gegen 8:00 in ein Forum poste oder gegen 10:00. Es geht nicht darum, dass Leute den Namen googlen. Es geht darum, mit welcher Begründung jemand meinen Namen wissen muss, der ihn garnicht wissen sollte. Solange ich entscheiden kann, ob jemand mein Real ID Sieht, ist alles noch Ok. Aber sobald es einfach so passiert, geht es zu weit. Denn ich will nicht, dass jeder mein wirklichen Namen erfährt. Wenn ich das will, tippe ich ihn in mein Profil und dann geh ich dieses Risiko ein.
Denn zu jemand gehen und ihn verprügeln ist das geringste. Über den wahren Namen bekommen einige ja deinen Namen heraus und dann finden sie deine Adresse und schicken dir Werbung über andere Sachen ins Haus. Goldspamm post, direkte Mails von seltsamen Blizzardfirmenabteilungen wegen ID und Acc Problemenen. Werbung von völlig unbekannten Leuten, die man nie im Leben gesehen hat. Dann weiß man, dass du zum Beispiel aktiv WOW zockst. Das du halt im Raid bist, über dass Arsenal findet man schnell deinen Char und kann sehen wie aktiv du bist. Dann mit Real ID wahrer Name und man sieht wie viel WOW du zockst. Dann kann es passieren und dann werden einige Firmen diese Informationen wieder verkaufen und Geld damit machen. Obwohl diese Informationen ja niemand was angehen. Dann werden die Forentrolle nicht anfangen dich mehr zu belästigen, in dem sie nur dich zu spammen. Nein sie können die auch nerv post schicken oder dir Pizzen bestellen usw. Die können dich über dein Telefon angrufen, wenn du nicht gesagt hast du willst nicht im Telefonbuch stehen usw. 
Er kann dich dann mit Telefon und Adresse im Inet sogar bei unbekannten Seiten anmelden, weil du ihn halt im Forum was gesagt hast, was ihm nicht passt. Schon bist du bei sonst was für seiten oder bekommst von Leuten anrufe usw.

Die Real ID sollte erst dann sichtbar sein, wenn ich dass selbst will und bereit bin so ein Risiko und Informationsfreigabe einzugehen. Ich meine wer sich bei den Socialnetworks anmeldet, geht bewusst das Risiko ein das seine Datenmissbraucht werden. Ich will aber bei WOW nicht meine Real ID preis geben, weils halt gegen Trolle ist. Wegen sowas dummen wie Trolle, die man ignon kann und die es in jedem Forum gibt, soll ich meine persönlichen Daten zeigen? Warum? Damit gewinnen nicht wir, sondern die Trolle. Denn die Trolle wohnen zwar unter Brücken, haben uns aber so viel Angst gemacht, dass wir etwas Preisgeben, was niemanden was angeht. Die Trolle sind die Sieger, wenn wir unsere Daten Preis geben, weil sie die Foren zu spammen.


----------



## Dabow (7. Juli 2010)

Ich finde Real ID so klasse, dass mein erster Satz lautete : Das kommt 5 Jahre zu spät ! Endlich kann ich mit meinen Freunden schreiben / Bekannten die ich RL mäßig kenne, aber leider auf anderen Servern bzw eine andere Fraktion spielen. Ich bin ein riesen Fan von Real ID und möchte es NIE wieder missen ! Danke Blizzard ...

Real ID hat mich dazu bewegt, meinen Account nach 2 Monaten wieder zu aktivieren um mir das ganze anzuschaun !.!.!.!.!


----------



## DeepFreeZe_oO (7. Juli 2010)

Krasser Shit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun meine Frage, Blizzard war ja so "klug" bei der RealID ingame zu behaupten, sie wäre NUR für Freunde die man aus dem RL kennt, okay,alle anderen sollen es nicht nutzen. Hmm,scheiß Sache, aber "nachvollziehbar" bis zu einem gewissen Grad, ich nutze es nur zusammen mit meiner Freundin, hätte es auch mehr genutzt wenn nicht Freundes-Freunde Liste wäre.
Aaaaaber, nun kann man ja gar nicht mehr im öffentlichen Forum posten, denn Blizz sagte doch selbst, RealID nur für reale Freunde,oder? 
Also, ich werde heute Nachmittag mal mit nem befreundeten Anwalt sprechen, vielleicht kennt der sich diesbezüglich besser aus und kann mir sagen, ob das rechtens ist oder nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das Beste ist, weltweit ziehen fast alle Spieler an einem Strang, egal ob Ally oder Hordler, Casual oder Hardcoregamer, männlich weiblich.. Und ziehen gegen Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (7. Juli 2010)

Tja, da ich ja sowieso nirgendwo im Internet meinen richtigen Namen angebe, ist das nicht arg so schlimm. Datenschutz, war wohl nichts Blizzard.
Die Leute die den richtigen Namen angeben, werden heftigst angeschiessen. Man stelle sich vor, man will sich irgendwo bewerben, die Firma gibt den Namen des Bewerbers ein was eigendlich gang und gebe geworden ist, und er wird im WoW Forum fündig. War dann nichts mit dem tollen Job, da Onlinespielen sowieso verrufen ist und sehr viele. Suchtis sind, ist der Bewerber für den Personalchef auch süchtig. Oder man schreibt mal während der Arbeit im Forum, was ich gerne mal mache, eine Abmahnung ist vorprogrammiert. 

Bin ja gespannt wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Nusku (7. Juli 2010)

Früher oder später wird Blizz merken das das mit der Real ID kein guter Gedanke war. Ich denke aus das es wohl mit nahezu großer Wahrscheinlichkeit früher oder später Probleme geben wird.
Wieso?

In der Onlinewelt gibt es ja nicht nur nette und freundliche Menschen. Wenn nun von jedem dort der RL Name steht wie schnell kann es da zu schlimmeren im Leben kommen.
Man hat  zum Beispiel den Namen einer Spielerin, bringe noch eventuell in Erfahrung wo sie wohnt und den Rest erledigen Google und co für einen. Wie schnell kann es hier passieren das wer solch einer Person zu aufdringlich wird?
Besonders schlimm wird es wenn man mal bedenkt das hier auch Kinder und Jugendliche Spielen. Ich mag mir gar nicht vorstellen wollen was hier noch an Problemen kommen kann und wird.
Jedenfalls war das ganze keine große Idee von Blizzard. Auch wenn der Gedanke hinter doch vieleicht gut ist. Endlich kann ich mit Freunden die Horde spielen chatten und auch mal etwas für Schlachtfeld oder Erfolge planen. Ansonsten ist die Real ID der größte Mist.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Juli 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Tja, da ich ja sowieso nirgendwo im Internet meinen richtigen Namen angebe, ist das nicht arg so schlimm. Datenschutz, war wohl nichts Blizzard.
> Die Leute die den richtigen Namen angeben, werden heftigst angeschiessen. Man stelle sich vor, man will sich irgendwo bewerben, die Firma gibt den Namen des Bewerbers ein was eigendlich gang und gebe geworden ist, und er wird im WoW Forum fündig. War dann nichts mit dem tollen Job, da Onlinespielen sowieso verrufen ist und sehr viele Suchtis sind, ist der Bewerber auch süchtig. Oder man schreibt mal während der Arbeit im Forum, was ich gerne mal mache, eine Abmahnung ist vorprogrammiert.
> 
> Bin ja gespannt wie sich das entwickelt.



das ist bestimmt der geheime plan von blizzard! wenn alle spieler arbeitslos sind kündigen sie bestimmt nicht ihr abo weil sie sonst vor langeweile umkommen ^^


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (7. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe mal das Buffed Forum ist gerüstet für den Ansturm der ganzen Poster aus dem Wow Forum.

Würde mir persönlich hier etwas mehr Übersichtlichkeit wünschen, aber vielleicht bin ich auch nur das Blizzard Forum gewohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (7. Juli 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Zumindest im offiziellen Forum - besonders in den US - hat Blizz etwas völlig unerwartetes erreicht: Die Community stellt sich fast geschlossen gegen die Einführung. Fast 12.000 Posts sind in den US-Foren schon zusammen gekommen.



Das traurige ist nur dass das erst passiert wenn sie nicht mehr anonym trollen können.
Andere Datenschutzkatatrophen wie das Arsenal waren für die meisten ok oder gar wünschenswert.


----------



## Imon (7. Juli 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Zur Untermalung und Auflockerung ein ziemlich passendes Video
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das passt gut zu meiner Stimmung, nachdem ich gerade die Nachricht vom neuen Vergläserungscoup gelesen habe (Anzeige der realen Namen im offiziellen und demnächst wohl toten Forum).

Ich habe gerade nach der Möglichkeit gesucht, den Battle-Net-Account und damit meine hinterlegten Daten komplett zu löschen. Leider vergebens.

Wer weiß schon was Blizzard inzwischen mit unseren Daten für ein Schindluder treibt, mein Vertrauen in diese Firma geht fast gegen Null.


----------



## nuriina (7. Juli 2010)

Ich versteh die Aufregung, aber da ich meinen Realnamen nie angebe, solange ich nichts zur Haustür geliefert bekommen muss, kann mir das zum Glück egal sein.


----------



## Bandit 1 (7. Juli 2010)

Ich werde dem offiziellen Forum dann fernbleiben. So einfach ist das für mich.

Ich verstehe die Menschen sowieso nicht mehr, diese Sorte die wirklich jeden Sch... ins Internet klatschen.

Ich kenne wirklich eine Frau die jeden, wirklich jeden Moment ihres Lebens mit anderen teilen möchte. 
Auch so "interessante" Beiträge wie: "Heute morgen hat meine Tochter ihr Bett vollgekotzt"

Wo ist denn der Bus mit den Leuten die das interessiert ?

Noch was zu der RealID:

Es gibt einige Spieler auf meinem Server denen die RealID bestimmt zum Verhängnis werden kann.
Sie fallen seit Jahren auf durch Pöbeleien, aggresives Auftreten und Ninjalooten.
Wenn so einer dann noch einen recht seltenen oder gar einzigartigen Namen hat....

Eines Tages kriegt er Besuch. WOW Spieler können nämlich recht fanatisch sein. 

Ob Blizz sowas auch bedenkt ?


----------



## benbaehm (7. Juli 2010)

nein tuen sie nicht! 

ich denke eher, dass blizzard sehr genau weiß, was sie mit den daten vorhaben. ich bin mal gespannt, ob die agbs, eula oder what ever eine neue passage mit cata bekommen :>


----------



## Vitany2910 (7. Juli 2010)

ich nutze es aus einem ganz simplen grund nicht. 
man kann noch so gut über einen gewissen zeitraum miteinander befreundet sein, wenn man pech hat, knallt es trotzdem vielleicht irgendwann und dann hat man den salat.
ich habe zu meinem mann und zu meinem besten freund gesagt, dass ich selbst sie nicht auf die rid-list nehmen werde.
auch aus dem grund, weil ich zwischendurch einfach mal für mich alleine und in ruhe spielen möchte, ohne dass man sieht, wo ich gerade rumdümpel....


----------



## Piggy D. (7. Juli 2010)

ich finds echt bedauerlich das es so viele naive leute gibt, die nicht merken wie unklug es ist, wenn jeder ihren vor und nachnamen sehen koennen. der link oben von dem gm ist doch das beste beispiel
was man innerhalb weniger minuten ueber jemanden findet.
es geht einfach nicht in meinen kopf rein, entweder wirklich nur naiv oder doch einfach nur strohdoof, 10 jahre alt oder was auch immer. n bisschen weitsicht schadet im leben nicht und n bisschen mehr nachdenken was man mit gewissen daten und schlagwoertern bei suchmaschinen finden kann, auch nicht.
zum abschluss: ihr naiven idioten (sorry, ist aber wirklich so) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cartman666 (7. Juli 2010)

Wenn diese ganze RealID Sache sich nur auf direkte Freunde beziehen würde fände ich es OK. Aber dieses "Freunde von Freunden" Getöse geht mir ziemlich auf den Senkel. Was geht es für mich fremde Leute an, wann ich was spiele? Ich pflaume auch Leute an, die ihre Spaßmails an dutzende Empfänger im AN oder CC Feld mailen. Durch solchen Mist sind schon einige meiner Mailadressen bei Spammern gelandet denn irgendwer hat immer einen Trojaner auf dem Rechner der Adressen sammelt.

Echte Namen in Foren finde ich auch daneben. Über einen Forenalias ist man ja sowieso nicht komplett anonym, der Forenbetreiber hat ja immer noch die Mailadresse und den Namen. Das ist wieder nur eine tolle Funktion, damit das Sammeln und Verknüpfen von personenbezogenen Daten einfacher wird. Ich verstehe nicht, wieso so viele in den ganzen sozialen Netzwerken ihre Hosen runterlassen. Scheint wohl was mit krankhaftem Geltungsbedürfnis zu tun zu haben. Die Arbeitgeber, Webeindustrie und Vater Staat freuen sich, daß sie so viele Informationen frei Haus geliefert bekommen.

Ich werde jedenfalls meinen BNet Account auf eine Wegwerfadresse umstellen, wer weiß was die noch alles vorhaben.


----------



## Totemkrieger (7. Juli 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Zumindest im offiziellen Forum - besonders in den US - hat Blizz etwas völlig unerwartetes erreicht: Die Community stellt sich fast geschlossen gegen die Einführung. Fast 12.000 Posts sind in den US-Foren schon zusammen gekommen.
> 
> Ein CM (also ein "Blauer"), der sich für die Einführung aussprach, mußte erleben, daß seine persönlichen Daten wild über das I-Net verteilt wurden (Link) und hat offenbar seine Facebook-Seite gelöscht. Gerade in Verbindung mit Facebook wird hier Stalkern und anderen Irren Tür und Tor ganz weit geöffnet.
> Ein MvP hat sich gegen die Einführung ausgesprochen und gleich mal das angeführte "Argument", man wolle Trollereien einschränken, entkräftet (Link).
> ...



genau dieser Beitrag trifft den Nagel doch auf den Kopf und die,die meinen mit einem Namen kann man ja nicht viel anfangen.Lebt schön weiter in eurer kleinen naiven Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Blizz das durchsetzen kann,aktuell im zugehörigen Post im offi.Forum sprechen sich überwiegend 15000 Poster dagegen aus.
Die Spieler gehen doch jetzt schon auf die Barrikaden...sowas darf nicht durch gesetzt werden!


----------



## Gerry. (7. Juli 2010)

Erstmal ist das Datenschutztechnisch natürlich eine absolute katastrophe - aber es wird hackern dadurch auch unnötig einfach gemacht, da man, wenn man einen einzigen account gehackt hat, gleich die emailadresse von einer unmenge anderer accounts erhält. und von der emailadresse bis zum hacken des accounts ist es oft nur ein kleiner schritt.


----------



## Gerdigerd (7. Juli 2010)

Das ist ja wiedermal nicht euer Ernst oder?

a)Kennt Blizzard sowieso jeden RL-Namen von allen Spielern.Schließlich steht man ( wenn man nicht gerade mit GameCard zockt) in einer Art Vertragsverhältnis mit Blizzard.Ohne Namen kann man halt nichtmal was im Saturn umtauschen.

b) OH MEIN GOTT,meine Freunde kennen meinen richtigen Namen.KATASTROPHE!MEIN LEBEN IST DAHIN!
Es ist ein Friend-Service und man kann sich aussuchen,an wen man seine e-mail Adresse weitergibt.Es ist ja nicht so,dass ich jetzt "/who xy " eingebe ,seine e-mail adresse und RL Name sehe,5 Kollegen anrufe und Spieler xy vor der Haustür auflauere,weil er als DD ein Tank item erwürfelt hat (lol).

c)Leute die Angst haben,ihre Anonymität unter Bekannten zu verlieren,können als RL Name immer noch "RoxXxor Pen1s" oder ähnliches eingeben,passt dann auch meistens zu der Art Spieler.

d)Sind die meisten Leute die sich hier gerade aufregen auf 3-5 Sites wie facebook,myspace und ähnlichem registriert und stellen dort munter Fotos und Infos über sich online.

Also kommt mal wieder runter,die Frage,an wen man welche Infos im Netz geben kann und inwiefern man das unfreiwillig sowieso immer tut, gibt es schon Jahre vor der Real ID und man kann nur darauf hinweisen,das klug zu nutzen.Wer das natürlich an Leute weitergibt,die man 2 mal gesehen hat und sich die Informationen auf welchem Wege auch immer weiterverbreiten,ist selber Schuld.Ein alter Hut für jeden,der nicht seit vorgestern im Netz unterwegs ist.


----------



## Piggy D. (7. Juli 2010)

und wieder ein idiot der es nicht rafft. /golfclap 
waer vielleicht doch besser wenn du dir den GANZEN sachverhalt mal durchliest, auch die neuen sachen, und dann zu deinen eltern/lehrern gehst und dir die schweren woerter erklaeren laesst


----------



## Spaceflyer (7. Juli 2010)

ich möchte nurmal sagen e-mailadresse kennen und hacken ist immer eine potentzielle gefahr. aber mal ehrlich hier kann man auch die email einsehen, wenn man will und euer benutzername ist für alle zu sehen. wurdet ihr deswegen hier schonmal gehackt oder irgentwo anders, wo man euren benutzernamen/e-mail sieht? in star trek online ist es so, das charname@benutzername steht, wenn man sich mit einem unterhält. und nein ich wurde da auch nicht gehackt. also vorher mal überlegen und dann schreiben. wenn man den benutzernamen hat. dann hat man noch lange nicht das passwort. und ich finde das feature sehr gut. weil man sich entlich auch serverübergreifend unterhalten kann. wie hier schon offt genug gesagt wurde, wenn ihr dass nicht wollt, dann nehmt keine freunde auf oder macht anderen nicht die fl angebote.


----------



## DreiHaare (7. Juli 2010)

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht. Seit Jahren spiele ich mit denselben Leuten und diese wissen meinen Vor- und Nachnamen und meinen Wohnort, 2 von ihnen aus organisatorischen Gründen auch meine Telefonnummer. Das war´s. Diese Daten habe ich ihnen freiwillig gegeben, weil ich ihnen soweit vertraue. Andere, mit denen ich ebenso lange spiele, haben bestimmte Infos aber nicht.
Auch die Kontakte, die ich sammel, sind absolut freiwillig. Ich muss niemandem im Spiel meine Email-Adresse und damit meinen Namen geben, wenn ich es nicht will. Warum also wird hier mal wieder so auf ein Aufriss gemacht? Und gerade die, die sich hier am meisten aufregen, geben andernorts im Internet weitaus mehr Informationen preis, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.


----------



## DeathKnight Aerith (7. Juli 2010)

ganz ehrlich.... dieses mimimimi nervt -.-
wenn ihrs nich nutzten wollte dann machts nich.

wenn ihr wem im spiel eure e-mailaddy gebt dann wollt ihr ja auch sicher das der euch sieht oder? dann ises wer der euch kennt.... is ja nich so das man an jemanden wild fremdes mit dem man noch nie ein wort gewechselt hat die e-mail tauscht.

ich persönlich finde das feature gut, so kann ich mit meinen kumpels reden auch wenn ich auf einem anderen server bin.
und ich habe auch nur ausgewählte leute in meiner liste...

und von wegen hacken, wenn ihr kein 1234 pw habt und euch mal ein bisschen gedanken macht was das anbelangt dann ises auch nich so leicht euren acc zuhacken^.
zumal sowieso 99% der gehackten selbst schuld sind.


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2010)

Ich bleibe dabei, dass die Namensanzeige im Forum in Ordnung ist.
1. Es steht jedem frei, dort NICHT zu posten.
2. Wenn man postet, steht man mit dem Namen dafür gerade.
3. Niemand wird bei völlig normalen Posts einem auch nur irgendwie einen Strick draus drehen können.

Die Beispiele mit dem Arbeitgeber sind doch auch völliger Mist. Wenn man dort sachlich, hilfreich und vernünftig schreibt ist das eher ein Pluspunkt als ein Minuspunkt. Davon ab ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Chef aufgrund eines WoW-Account sdie Bewerbung ablehnt auch lächerlich gering.

Selbst wenn euch jemand auf dem Kicker hat kennt er vielleicht euren Ingame-Nick, jedoch kennt er immer noch nicht euren realen Namen. Und da man den Nick optional einblenden lassen kann wird man auch keinen realen Namen mit dem Charakter verbinden können.

Diese Datenschutz Paranoia herrscht seit jeher, und ich kann sie nicht verstehen. Ich bleibe bei pro Namensanzeige.


----------



## bexxter83 (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo?
Hier geht es grad um die Änderungen im Offi-Forum?!?!!
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## davidoff1989 (7. Juli 2010)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> Das ist ja wiedermal nicht euer Ernst oder?
> 
> a)Kennt Blizzard sowieso jeden RL-Namen von allen Spielern.Schließlich steht man ( wenn man nicht gerade mit GameCard zockt) in einer Art Vertragsverhältnis mit Blizzard.Ohne Namen kann man halt nichtmal was im Saturn umtauschen.
> 
> ...




Der hats verstanden Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (7. Juli 2010)

Gerry. schrieb:


> Erstmal ist das Datenschutztechnisch natürlich eine absolute katastrophe - aber es wird hackern dadurch auch unnötig einfach gemacht, da man, wenn man einen einzigen account gehackt hat, gleich die emailadresse von einer unmenge anderer accounts erhält. und von der emailadresse bis zum hacken des accounts ist es oft nur ein kleiner schritt.


Vielleicht möchte Blizzard, daß mehr Leute ihre kostenpflichtige Recovery-Hotline anrufen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spaß bei Seite... ich kann auf die RealID-Funktion auch verzichten. Im Rahmen von WoW seh ich dafür eh wenig Sinn - meistens hängt man mit Freunden oder "Spielkameraden" eh im TS rum oder kommuniziert über irgendeinen anderen Client miteinander. Und während man raidet, das TS also anderweitig benutzt, kann es einem eigtl. sch***egal sein, wo und mit welchem Char die anderen gerade online sind (so seh ich's zumindest).


----------



## Eyatrian (7. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt?!

Ihr seid nicht gezwungen das Feature zu benutzen! Jemand kann euch nur hinzufügen, wenn er 1. Eure email-Adresse weiß und 2. Ihr ihn bestätigt, so ist das auch mit dem Freunde-vom-Freund Feature.

Jemand kann euch solange nicht online sehen BIS ihr in bestätigt !!

Ich finds super.


----------



## Eyatrian (7. Juli 2010)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> Das ist ja wiedermal nicht euer Ernst oder?
> 
> a)Kennt Blizzard sowieso jeden RL-Namen von allen Spielern.Schließlich steht man ( wenn man nicht gerade mit GameCard zockt) in einer Art Vertragsverhältnis mit Blizzard.Ohne Namen kann man halt nichtmal was im Saturn umtauschen.
> 
> ...





Eben!


----------



## DeathKnight Aerith (7. Juli 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Vielleicht möchte Blizzard, daß mehr Leute ihre kostenpflichtige Recovery-Hotline anrufen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nur is man nich immer auf dem gleichen server ich habe zb. grade den server gewechselt und von daher find ich es gut.
und ich gehe auch nich mit jedem von meinen bekannten raiden dazu bin ich nich ständig im ts weils mir einfach zu dumm is dauert davor zuhängen^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Juli 2010)

Ich kann das verstehen mit dem vollem Namen im Offi-Forum.
Das war doch auch wirklich dumm bisher.

Da haben all die Spieler tatsächlich gedacht, nur weil Blizz da der Form halber ein Forum hingepackt hat, sie könnten dieses mit ihren Beiträgen belästigen.
Das führt aber natürlich dazu dass man Mods braucht und das macht Arbeit und kostet Geld. Damit hatte Blizz nie gerechnet.
Viel schöner und billiger wäre doch ein nettes leeres Forum.

Und klug wie die Jungs sind haben sie sofort eine prima funktionierende Idee, wie sie ihr Forum leer bekommen.
Hut ab!


Aber mal im Ernst.
So eine saublöde Idee hätte ich Blizz nicht zugetraut.
Ich habe selber aucf einige echt völlig harmlose humoristische Beiträge hier im Forum PMs bekommen da fällt einem nix zu ein.
Wenn ich mir überlege, dass solche Vollhonks meinen echten Namen wüssten, ne vielen Dank.
Hinzu kommen all die Argumente die LaVerne völiig zutreffend beschrieben hat.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (7. Juli 2010)

*RealID-Segen oder Fluch?
*Generell ist hier zu sagen, dass es natürlich nicht mehr schön ist wie Blizzard mit den Daten umspringt. Dass das Battle.net bald eine Verknüpfung zu Facebook bekommt bestätigt die Sache nur noch. Hier werden persönliche Daten (Namen) ausgetauscht. Also, was bringt uns eine RealID wenn so was fabriziert wird?

*RealID - Der Segen!
*Es gibt einige Interessante Features in dieser RealID drin. Wenn ich mich z.B zum Questen verabredet habe, aber der Spieler mit denen ich spielen wollte nicht da ist, aber mit einem anderen Char da ist sieht man, dass er Online ist und kann ihn kontaktieren um ihn daran zu erinnern dass man zum questen verabredet war. Hierbei ist aber auch die Frage ob es da nicht sogar eine bessere Möglichkeit gegeben hätte. 


*RealID - Der Fluch
*Gehasste Gilden können in den Foren nun gesehen werden. Wer ist der Spieler dahinter? Ein Grund für einige Gilden niemehr was ins Blizzard-Forum zu schreiben, nur weil diese Gilde gehasst wird, und womöglich Freunde die spielen nicht wissen sollen in was für einer Gilde man spielt, da diese ja gehasst wird. 
Desweiteren ist *RealID* schon ein Fluch, da es einfach unerhört ist auf den Facebook-Zug aufzuspringen und so mit persönlichen Daten umgeht. 
Wer unumsichtig mit seinen Daten umgeht und die Blizzard-Email-Adresse weitergibt, gibt somit einen Teil seines Accounts frei. Nach der Emailadresse braucht derjenige dann nur noch das PW und schon kann er dein Gold leerräumen. 

*Was soll ich also tun?
*Spiele weiter WoW, reiche deine E-Mail einfach nicht an andere Spieler weiter. Vermeide wenn eure Gilde nicht gemocht wird Foreneinträge in WoW-Foren.


----------



## Atraz (7. Juli 2010)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> Das ist ja wiedermal nicht euer Ernst oder?
> 
> a)Kennt Blizzard sowieso jeden RL-Namen von allen Spielern.Schließlich steht man ( wenn man nicht gerade mit GameCard zockt) in einer Art Vertragsverhältnis mit Blizzard.Ohne Namen kann man halt nichtmal was im Saturn umtauschen.
> 
> ...




Ganz deiner Meinung

Man kan auch einfach den Battle.net Authenticator holen...
Dann kannste jeden Idioten deine Email sagen bringt dem rein Garnichts
Und das Teil kostet eh nur 7 Euro und wer keine Kreditkarte hat
Gibt ab 14 Jahren ne Kreditkarte die man aufladen muss mit Guthaben


----------



## davidoff1989 (7. Juli 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt?!
> 
> Ihr seid nicht gezwungen das Feature zu benutzen! Jemand kann euch nur hinzufügen, wenn er 1. Eure email-Adresse weiß und 2. Ihr ihn bestätigt, so ist das auch mit dem Freunde-vom-Freund Feature.
> 
> ...




Er auch...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lesen ftw


----------



## Tydlig (7. Juli 2010)

Cartman666 schrieb:


> Echte Namen in Foren finde ich auch daneben. Über einen Forenalias ist man ja sowieso nicht komplett anonym, der Forenbetreiber hat ja immer noch die Mailadresse und den Namen. Das ist wieder nur eine tolle Funktion, damit das Sammeln und Verknüpfen von personenbezogenen Daten einfacher wird. Ich verstehe nicht, wieso so viele in den ganzen sozialen Netzwerken ihre Hosen runterlassen. Scheint wohl was mit krankhaftem Geltungsbedürfnis zu tun zu haben. Die Arbeitgeber, Webeindustrie und Vater Staat freuen sich, daß sie so viele Informationen frei Haus geliefert bekommen.



Das ist halt back-to-the-roots. Im UseNet gabs auch RealName-Pflicht. Lustigerweise hat das die Trolle nicht wirklich aufgehalten, da gabs trotzdem ausreichend davon. 
Damals war mir das egal, weil das Netz damals noch ein Gedächtnis wie ein Goldfisch hatte und von meinen damaligen Posts lassen sich grad noch 2 über ein wissenschaftliches Thema finden - damit kann ich leben.

Jetzt aber möchte ich im echten Leben nicht mit WoW in Verbindung gebracht werden. Meine Freunde wissen das und spielen zum Teil selber. Bei meiner letzten Arbeitsstelle an der Uni wussten es einzelne....das kam nicht gut an. Es gibt nunmal die ganzen Vorurteile gegen WoW und die sind fest in den Köpfen der meisten Menschen über 35 verankert - und das sind genau die, die über Jobs entscheiden. Ich werde mir meine berufliche Zukunft sicher nicht wegen WoW, Facebook oder anderen Webdingen verbauen.


----------



## bexxter83 (7. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich kann das verstehen mit dem vollem Namen im Offi-Forum.
> Das war doch auch wirklich dumm bisher.
> 
> Da haben all die Spieler tatsächlich gedacht, nur weil Blizz da der Form halber ein Forum hingepackt hat, sie könnten dieses mit ihren Beiträgen belästigen.
> ...



Besser hätt ichs auch nicht sagen können! /sign


----------



## Sortus (7. Juli 2010)

Wer das akzeptiert ist selbst schuld.


----------



## Snowhawk (7. Juli 2010)

THIS!:

http://www.thenoobcomic.com/index.php?pos=378


----------



## Skaduush (7. Juli 2010)

Es ist doch immer das gleiche...
Blizz bringt was neues (merke: 70% der Spieler weinen immer weil nix neues kommt!) und prompt kommen wieder 70% der Spieler an und weinen weils nicht gut genug ist.

Ich finde es echt verdammt traurig, dass man wegen jedem bisschen ne Welle startet.

Wenn euch das neue feat. nicht passt -> nutzt es einfach nicht!

Persönlich finde ich es super, da ich nun auch sehen kann mit wem und wo meine Freunde grad online sind.
Endlich ist eine Serverübergreifende Kommunikation möglich, was ich mir persönlich schon seit langem wünsche!

Meine E-Mail-Adresse bekommt ja auch nicht jeder und somit isses wieder relativ "sicher"...

Mich wundert es immer und immer wieder wie sich Leute über, ACHTUNG jetzt kommt´s, PIXEL (Ja, es sind nur viele kleine Punkte!) aufregen können...!

Die leute denen es nicht passt was hier passiert sollten doch einfach aufhören zu zocken anstatt immer und immer und immer ... und immer wieder zu flamen...!
Danke


----------



## Snowhawk (7. Juli 2010)

"Wenn euch das neue feat. nicht passt -> nutzt es einfach nicht!"

Tja da liegt das Problem... Man MUSS es verwenden, wenn man im Forum posten will.


----------



## Resch (7. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei, dass die Namensanzeige im Forum in Ordnung ist.
> 1. Es steht jedem frei, dort NICHT zu posten.
> 2. Wenn man postet, steht man mit dem Namen dafür gerade.
> 3. Niemand wird bei völlig normalen Posts einem auch nur irgendwie einen Strick draus drehen können.



1. Wenn du Support willst ist nunmal die erste Anlaufstelle das Forum...hast grad ein Post nicht ganz verstanden und fragst nochmal nach wie was geht

2. Genau und wenn man nicht will, dass jmd weiß das man WoW spielt oder man ab und an auf Arbeit ins Forumpostet, oder jmd mal was rausrutscht und er dann im RL eine ins Gesicht dafür bekommmt.

3. Ja genau alle Menschen sind lieb und denken völlig logisch, rationial und vor allem sozial

Leb weiter in deinem Märchen.


----------



## Piggy D. (7. Juli 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> wenn er 1. Eure email-Adresse weiß und 2. Ihr ihn bestätigt, so ist das auch mit dem Freunde-vom-Freund Feature.




Fail, rechtsklick, freunde anzeigen, rechtsklick auf den freund, hinzufuegen. nix mit email vom freundes freund

und es gibt wahrscheinlich nix leichteres als nen 10 zeilen programm was email adressen generiert, in einer txt abspeichert und ein programm was die txt ingame ausliest, leute hinzufuegt und man damit schonmal ne bestaetigte email hat. pw ist nur ne frage der zeit bis man das bekommt.


----------



## Tydlig (7. Juli 2010)

Skaduush schrieb:


> Mich wundert es immer und immer wieder wie sich Leute über, ACHTUNG jetzt kommt´s, PIXEL (Ja, es sind nur viele kleine Punkte!) aufregen können...!



Ich glaub, du hast die Kernfrage irgendwie verpasst. Es geht doch genau darum, dass jetzt die kleinen Punkt mit dem echten Leben da draussen verknüpft werden. 


Aber mei, schreib ich halt mehr Tickets und post nicht mehr im Blizzard-Forum. Auch gut.


----------



## VILOGITY (7. Juli 2010)

Tydlig schrieb:


> Das ist halt back-to-the-roots. Im UseNet gabs auch RealName-Pflicht. Lustigerweise hat das die Trolle nicht wirklich aufgehalten, da gabs trotzdem ausreichend davon.
> Damals war mir das egal, weil das Netz damals noch ein Gedächtnis wie ein Goldfisch hatte und von meinen damaligen Posts lassen sich grad noch 2 über ein wissenschaftliches Thema finden - damit kann ich leben.
> 
> Jetzt aber möchte ich im echten Leben nicht mit WoW in Verbindung gebracht werden. Meine Freunde wissen das und spielen zum Teil selber. Bei meiner letzten Arbeitsstelle an der Uni wussten es einzelne....das kam nicht gut an. Es gibt nunmal die ganzen Vorurteile gegen WoW und die sind fest in den Köpfen der meisten Menschen über 35 verankert - und das sind genau die, die über Jobs entscheiden. Ich werde mir meine berufliche Zukunft sicher nicht wegen WoW, Facebook oder anderen Webdingen verbauen.



Glaub mir das ist nicht nur bei Ü35 Leuten so.
EX WoW' ler die gegangen sind seit die CS,BF, COD Messer Opfer zu WoW Arena gewechselt sind weils da so schön "Skillig" ist und das Forum und der Chan /2
nicht mehr zu ertragen sind, machen einen ganz großen Bogen drum um die heutigen WoW Spieler.
Das weis ich zb. aus der Lehrwerkstatt einer großen Fluglinie.....

Tja für DIGAAA ich bin IMBA und hab 9K GS und 2 Std. am Dala Brunen in der Luft schweben mit 310% Mount kann man sich im RL nix kaufen und machen wir uns nichts vor,
wer will schon Geld in Angestellte stecken die nichts vorzuweisen haben ausser ihren WoW Char in den sie unmengen Zeit im RL gesteckt haben.....

WoW hat nen noch schlechteren Ruf als früher, früher wegen der vielen RL Zeit die drauf gegangen ist, heute wegen der tollen Com, brauch man ja nur mal das Forum hier und 
vor allem die Blizz PvP Foren lesen.
Wenn dann noch dazu jemand keine Ahnung hat von WoW und dann mal einen Abend den /2 auf bestimmten Servern liest, wird er alles tun, aber sicher nicht sein Geld in 
jemanden investieren der WoW als sein "Leben" ansieht und glaubt er ist der tollste der Welt.


----------



## n00b2k (7. Juli 2010)

Völliger quatsch sowas zu Diskutieren.. ihr müsst es nicht nutzen und wenn ihr es nutzt und auch noch Bestädigt dann ist das euer Problem ganz einfach.. wer damit nicht klar kommt das da sein Realer name steht einfach nicht Benutzen das normal Freundes System geht ja immerhin auch noch also.. von daher Diskusion sinnlos -.-


----------



## KellerK1nd (7. Juli 2010)

Es passt doch einfach nur zur modernen Form der Kommunikation. Ist doch die selbe Funktion wie Facebook, Studi, etc. Warum regt man sich so darüber auf? Du MUSST die Funktion nicht nutzen. Kannst doch auf ablehnen klicken und Punkt.

Der einzigste Punkt den ich sehr kritisch finde ist, dass man die Freunde der Freunde mit den realen Namen sieht. Einmal Google angeworfen und schon findet man noch mehr Details im virtuellen Netz über die Person, sollte sie auf anderen Plattformen unterwegs sein. Weiß nicht inwiefern das den Datenschutz in unserem Land betrifft, ob man einfach so Namen weitergeben darf. Denn das geschieht ja immerhin mit der Einwilligung des Freundes. Ich mein Google darf ja nicht mal Gesichter, Fahrzeuge und Häuser in Streetview so einfach zeigen. Ok, witziger Weiße muß man sich da selber melden um zu sagen, ich will das nicht. Normalerweise müßten die mich fragen ob ich das will. Aber scheinbar stört genau diese Methode heut keinen mehr. Und so arbeiten alle munter weiter daran, den Datenschutz weiter zu unterlaufen.


----------



## Karanoster (7. Juli 2010)

Also ich finde das das mit der Real-Id zu weit geht jeder Datenschützer würde sofort sturm laufen , denn es kann nicht sein wenn ich einen aufnehme das ich bei dem dann schauen kann wer wie wo was ... das geht nicht , wenn einer so dumm ist und seine "echten" Daten so Preisgibt dann kann man ihm net helfen , aber das ich alles sehen darf dann , das geht viel zu weit . Wenn ihr alle euch so freut über einen Gläsernen Menschen dann ist das eure Sache , kein Mensch hat im netz meine Echten Daten , warum auch geht keinen was an , und so kann man auch kein Schindluder mit treiben , ich finde Blizz sollte die RL-ID sofort wieder löschen , da es einiges an gefahren birgt , aber so weit scheint keiner bei Blizz zu denken . 



PS: Es geht ja schon zu weit das Blizz deine genehmigung will das sie PRIVATE nachrichten lesen dürfen ... HAllo Blizz , was willst denn mit den Mails , was gehts dich an ? 

Also ich finde Blizz geht viel zu weit mit ihren sachen 




MfG ^^ ein Wow Zocker xD 




Anderer Beitrag passt hier aber auch^^ 

Sobald die Real ID eingeführt wurde, möchte Blizzard auch das Battlenet umbenennen.
Blizzard sucht Vorschläge...

Zur Verfügung steht schon:

Stalkernet
Pädonet
Terrornet
Chefkontrollnet
Kündigungsnet
Telefonbuch 2.0

Weitere Vorschläge an Blizzard?

Google-Map Anbindung?


----------



## Shaila (7. Juli 2010)

Ich persönlich wollte die offiziellen Foren verstärkt zur Membersuche für meine Gilde verwenden. Vorallem auch das Realmforum. Nach der letzten Ankündigung, fällt dass für mich flach. Dieser Eingriff geht mir ein Schritt zu weit. Demnach werde ich in Zukunft in keinster Weise mehr irgendwas im offiziellen Forum schreiben, sicher das ist schade irgendwo, aber da muss ich wohl auf andere Plattformen ausweichen, auch wenn das Realmforum im Grunde nicht zu ersetzen ist. Was mich interessieren würde, ist, ob schon bestehende Beiträge umgewandelt werden, sodass man dann den namen + Nachnamen sieht. Das würde dieser Frechheit noch das Sahnehäupchen aufsetzen.

Aber immerhin bin ich beruhigt, dass zur Abwechslung mal Kritik kommt an der Politik von Blizzard.





n00b2k schrieb:


> Völliger quatsch sowas zu Diskutieren.. ihr müsst es nicht nutzen und wenn ihr es nutzt und auch noch Bestädigt dann ist das euer Problem ganz einfach.. wer damit nicht klar kommt das da sein Realer name steht einfach nicht Benutzen das normal Freundes System geht ja immerhin auch noch also.. von daher Diskusion sinnlos -.-




Herrlich, nach einer Minute wieder das glorreiche "Ihr müsst es nicht nutzen" Argument gefunden. Soll ich lachen oder weinen ?


----------



## bexxter83 (7. Juli 2010)

Also, irgendwie kommt hier alles durcheinander zwischen der Real-ID ingame und der Sache mit dem offiziellen Forum. Schade, dass die Mods hier alle Threadversuche über das Offi-Forum schließen und auf diesen hier verweisen. Sind 2 Paar Schuhe meiner Meinung nach.
Bitte liebe Mods, gebt uns nen 2. Thread, sonst is hier alles durcheinander! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skaduush (7. Juli 2010)

Ich habe in meinen ganzen 3 1/2 Jahren WOW noch nciht EINMAL was ins Forum geschrieben.. und ich lebe noch, habe alles verstanden und weiss wie´s geht... 

Niemand ist gezwungen das zu nutzen..

und ich habe die "Kernfrage" sehr wohl verstanden...
Nur gibt es in meinen Augen absolut keinen Grund sich deswegen die Augen rot zu weinen...!

Und oh ja, sie verknüpfen Pixel mitm richtigen Leben...
Weil ich meinen (guten,langjährigen) Freunden meine E-Mail gebe (die sie eh schon seit Jahren kennen)?

Ich denke hier wird mal wieder was tierisch hochgepusht, was eigentlich nichtmal n Thread wert is!

Das ist nur meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und btw steh ich aufs neue Feat. , aber das sagte ich ja bereits ^^


----------



## davidoff1989 (7. Juli 2010)

n00b2k schrieb:


> Völliger quatsch sowas zu Diskutieren.. ihr müsst es nicht nutzen und wenn ihr es nutzt und auch noch Bestädigt dann ist das euer Problem ganz einfach.. wer damit nicht klar kommt das da sein Realer name steht einfach nicht Benutzen das normal Freundes System geht ja immerhin auch noch also.. von daher Diskusion sinnlos -.-




Dein Name is Programm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> 1. Wenn du Support willst ist nunmal die erste Anlaufstelle das Forum...hast grad ein Post nicht ganz verstanden und fragst nochmal nach wie was geht


Falsch, die erste Anlaufstelle sind die GMs. Sämtlichen Support und Hilfe bei technischen Problemen kann man komplett ohne Forum geniessen.



> 2. Genau und wenn man nicht will, dass jmd weiß das man WoW spielt oder man ab und an auf Arbeit ins Forumpostet, oder jmd mal was rausrutscht und er dann im RL eine ins Gesicht dafür bekommmt.


Auf der Arbeit darfst das Internet privat nutzen, oder du darfst es nicht. Darfst du es nicht, dann solltest du es lassen. Darfst du es ist es deinem Arbeitgeber egal. Genauso die Aussage "Und wenn ich nicht will, dass jemand weiß das ich WoW spiele...". Völliger Humbug, wenn man ein Spiel verheimlichen muss dann läuft bei jemandem selbst was verkehrt, und nicht im Battle.Net.
Wenn dir was rausrutscht kriegst eine ins Gesicht? Erst einmal braucht er deine Adresse, und sollte die irgendwo im Internet ersichtlich sein, bist du schuld, nicht das Battle.Net . Dazu kommt, dass dir eben nichts rausrutschen sollte, genau deswegen wird es die NAmensanzeige geben: Erst denken, dann posten.



> 3. Ja genau alle Menschen sind lieb und denken völlig logisch, rationial und vor allem sozial
> 
> Leb weiter in deinem Märchen.



Hab ich nicht behauptet, aber wie hoch ist Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ausgerechnet dich jemand stalken will, dir auflauert oder mit deinem Namen Schindluder betreibt? Hast du Angst auf die Straße zu gehen? Könnt dich ja jemand angreifen, erstechen, oder dich trifft ein Blitz, oder oder oder...
Ich sag ja, Paranoia.




> Aber immerhin bin ich beruhigt, dass zur Abwechslung mal Kritik kommt an der Politik von Blizzard.


I lol'd hard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist dir schonmal aufgefallen, dass egal was BLizzard ändert, immer von irgendwem rumgeweint wird?


----------



## Shaila (7. Juli 2010)

Skaduush schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinen ganzen 3 1/2 Jahren WOW noch nciht EINMAL was ins Forum geschrieben.. und ich lebe noch, habe alles verstanden und weiss wie´s geht...
> 
> Niemand ist gezwungen das zu nutzen..
> 
> ...



Und ich denke, dass ein Großteil der WoW Spieler viel zu einfach alles hinnehmen und die Herausgabe von RL Daten EXTREM unterschätzen. Eben diese Leute beschweren sich dann als Erste, sobald ihr Account gehackt wurde.


----------



## Gerdigerd (7. Juli 2010)

Tydlig schrieb:


> Ich glaub, du hast die Kernfrage irgendwie verpasst. Es geht doch genau darum, dass jetzt die kleinen Punkt mit dem echten Leben da draussen verknüpft werden.
> 
> 
> Aber mei, schreib ich halt mehr Tickets und post nicht mehr im Blizzard-Forum. Auch gut.





Der Fred geht ja richtig ab,soviele dummen Beiträge dass man garnicht mehr weiß wo man anfangen zu quoten soll . 

Von ACC hack Programmen die jeder Trottel in 10 Minuten schreibt über Schlägertrupps,die RL Besuche abstatten weil dein Name ( vielleicht irgendwann mal) im Forum steht.

Ihr wundert euch dass das Spiel verschriehen ist? Dass alle WoW Zocker in Augen der ich zitiere " 35 jährigen + " Arbeitgeber Nerds sind,dass ein Spiel das über 10 Mio registrierte Accounts hat immer noch in der Öffentlichkeit verpöhnt ist?Dass alle Zocker Schwierigkeiten und Probleme im Leben und Job haben?(laut Vorurteilen)

Darüber wundert ihr euch ernsthaft noch,nachdem sich hier 15 Seiten darüber aufgeregt wird,dass ihr in Zukunft als " Max Mustermann " zu erkennen seid anstatt als "Déâthblâde <Bl00dGhôuls>".

Wenn ich das hier alles lese wunder MICH es nichtmehr,warum sich fast jeder "normale" Mensch sich über "uns" lustig macht.


----------



## Rongor (7. Juli 2010)

Ich muss sagen, ich amüsiere mich königlich.

Wenn ich Kontakt mit meinen Freunden halten will, brauche ich dieses Tool nicht.

Warum??

Ganz einfach: Ich bewege meinen Hintern von meinem Stuhl und rufe meine Freunde einfach an^^

Ansonsten soll es jeder nutzen wie er mag.

Mir ist es zu unsicher solang immer noch massig Accs geknackt werden.

Und kommt mir nicht mit: Da ist jeder selbst daran Schuld^^
Das stimmt nur teilweise!


----------



## bexxter83 (7. Juli 2010)

Und deswegen muss ich meinen Namen ins Netz stellen? Weil mir "eh keiner auflauert"? Also sorry, ich finds echt scheiße. Ich werd halt einfach nix mehr reinschreiben, aber es ist schon traurig. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich Steffi Müller heiß, sondern meinen Namen gibts in Deutschland eben nur ein Mal.

Und hierbei gehts um die Forenänderung, nicht um die Real-ID.
Ich versteh echt nicht, warum man hier nicht 2 verschiedene Threads aufmachen darf!


----------



## Skaduush (7. Juli 2010)

Ja gut.. Man kann immer vom extremsten ausgehen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MUSS man aber nciht...

Es ist nur ein Spiel (für rund 25%, für den Rest scheint´s das Leben zu sein) ...

Und..öhm.. Dank dem Authenticator bin ich mir recht sicher, dass mein Acc zu denen gehört die als aller letztes gehackt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer immer nur weint und nciht bereit dazu is 7€ zu investieren -> Pech gehabt!


----------



## Shaila (7. Juli 2010)

Skaduush schrieb:


> Ja gut.. Man kann immer vom extremsten ausgehen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut, hier kann ich mir die Diskussion wohl sparen...


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (7. Juli 2010)

Gerade für die angehenden WoW-Spieler die auch mal Azubis oder irgendwas studieren wollen. Heutzutage ist es teilweise so, da googlen Arbeitgeber im Internet nach deinen Namen. Wenn sie herausfinden dass du WoW spielst könnte das schon ein Nachteil für dich sein, wenn der Personalchef nicht selbst Spieler ist. Ich sehe in dieser Sache die größte Gefahr überhaupt - eine Gefahr dass die Arbeitslosigkeit wieder steigt.


----------



## Skaduush (7. Juli 2010)

Selbst dagegen lässt sich was machen...

Raus aus Facebook, MeinVZ usw und schon lässt sich der Name (meiner jedenfalls, habe es mehrmals versucht ^^) nicht mehr googlen...

Wer sich aus solchen Sachen raus hält sollte "eigentlich" FAST anonym bleiben können im www


----------



## Resch (7. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Falsch, die erste Anlaufstelle sind die GMs. Sämtlichen Support und Hilfe bei technischen Problemen kann man komplett ohne Forum geniessen.
> 
> 
> *----->Und die sagen meist das du dich im Supportforum melden oder umschauen sollst. Sämtliches KnowHow über häufige Probleme steht dort. Viele hilfsbereite/intelligente Poster werden das Forum meiden etc. So toll wird es nicht für die Com*
> ...



Paranoia hin oder her...es gibt Leute die einen einzigartigen/seltenen Namen haben und damit kann man sehr Wohl was anfangen.

Hast du dir überhaupt den Blizzpost durchgelesen als der GM der dies guthieß seinen Namen bekannt gab? 5min und man wußte alles...Anschrift Telefon Facebookacc Bilder Familie....willst du dass das jeder über dich wissen kann?

Selbst wenns dir egal ist mir ist es das nicht denn es geht NIEMANDEN etwas an wer hinter "Rêsch" oder meinen anderen Chars steckt.


----------



## VILOGITY (7. Juli 2010)

Oliver schrieb:


> Gerade für die angehenden WoW-Spieler die auch mal Azubis oder irgendwas studieren wollen. Heutzutage ist es teilweise so, da googlen Arbeitgeber im Internet nach deinen Namen. Wenn sie herausfinden dass du WoW spielst könnte das schon ein Nachteil für dich sein, wenn der Personalchef nicht selbst Spieler ist. Ich sehe in dieser Sache die größte Gefahr überhaupt - eine Gefahr dass die Arbeitslosigkeit wieder steigt.



Noch schlimmer.......oder WoW Spieler war.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (7. Juli 2010)

Ich finde die Änderung ist eine Frechheit.
Wenn man bei den twinkpostern den namen ihres Mains anzeigen würde ok aber RL Name geht zuweit.
Ich kann eh nicht verstehen wieso man mit nem twink um Forum postet

Ich hätte auch kein Problem damit meine Charnamen hier im Forum zu posten.


----------



## X-orzist (7. Juli 2010)

REALID ?? 

Werde ich nie nutzen .... das WOW - Forum später dann noch nutzen: auf keinem Fall ! 

Warum: 

Weil ich mir weder von Blizz noch von sonstwem "vorschreiben" lasse, das mein realer Name in Irem Forum auftauchen wird. 

Der moderne Arbeitgeber "googlet" seine "zukünftigen Mitarbeiter", dies ist ansich auch nicht verwerflich und gehört zur modernen Praxis in den Personalabteilungen. 

Mit der Überarbeitung der Foren + der REALID wäre jeden Arbeitgeber ersichtlich, das "Ich WOW spiele", ja sogar meine Online-Zeite sind nachvollziehbar dank dem Arsenal durch die "Letzte Aktivitäten". 

Dies geht mit entschieden zu weit, denn es könne ja passieren, das ich während meiner Probezeit Krank werde und "aufgrund von langerweile daheim" WoW spiele, mein Arbeitgeber, der ja dank Blizz weiss, das ich WoW spiele findet heraus, das ich obwohl Krank fleissig WoW gespielt habe!! 

Was kann passieren?? 

Jobverlust? - vielleicht, ausschliessen sollte man dies nicht vollkommen. 

Somit BYE BYE Forum und BYE BYE REALID !


----------



## Matago (7. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und? Das hast Du jetzt auch schon.
> Auf der Arbeit bisserl unterhalten, jemand kennt deinen Charnamen. Damit kann jeder nachschauen wann Du in Wow Aktiv warst dank dem Arsenal.
> 
> Selbst in den myUO Seiten (Das Ultima Online Arsenal sozusagen) vor 10 Jahren hatte man die möglichkeit gewisse Infos zu verbergen.
> ...



Also ganz so einfach ist das nicht,

ich arbeite weder als Hilfsarbeiter noch als Facharbeiter sondern bin in der Forschung und Entwicklung Luft und Raumfahrt beschäftigt.
In dem Bereich wo ich arbeite sind Onlinespiele eher verpönt und ich glaube dass weder meine Kollegen noch mein Vorgesetzter
Verständniss für mein Hobby hätten. Deswegen halte ich mein Berufsleben und mein Hobby strikt getrennt. Niemand in der Arbeit
weiss, dass ich WOW spiele von Charnamen brauchen wir gar nicht erst reden.

So wenn ich micht jetzt auf eine andere Stelle bewerben würde, kann ich mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass die Personalstelle
gewisse Nachforschungen über mich anstellt, ist übrigends auch ein Grund warum ich mich von Social Networks wie Facebook fernhalte.
Nun ist mein Name leider nicht Müller oder Schmidt sondern ein eher sehr seltener Name also würden Nachforschungen über Google
ziemlich schnell zur Forumbeiträgen bei WOW führen. Und dann brauche ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit zu dem Vorstellungsgespräch gar
nicht erst hingehen.

Damit wäre die Konsequenz für mich im Offizielen Forum nix mehr posten zu KÖNNEN, was ich eigentlich ziemlich schade fände.



Schiimon schrieb:


> Habt ihr den AGBs zugestimmt oder habt ihr den AGBs zugestimmt?
> Ende der Diskussion, Blizzard KANN, DARF und WIRD sich alles herausnehmen was da drin steht.
> Wenn dir das nicht passt lehn die AGBs ab und leb mit den Konsequenzen.



Es ist schön dass es hier Blizzard Fanboys gibt die jede Diskussion einfach mit solchen tollen Argumenten unterbinden.

Aber davon mal abgesehen muss ich dir mitteilen, dass ich selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen habe wie deinen Coment.

Hast du schon mal was davon gehört, dass wenn die AGB gegen eine gültige Rechtsprechung des jeweiligen Landes 
verstossen, dass sie damit  ungültig sind. Ob jetzt diese Änderung gegen die deutschen Datenschutzrichtlinien verstösst
müsste sicherlich erstmal abgeklärt werden, aber auf jedenfall ist es falsch dass man sich durch unterschreiben von AGB
einer Firmal auf Verderb ausliefert.

Wenn es nach dir geht könnte ich, wenn ich in die AGB meines Geschäftes reinschreibe, jede Frau die mein Geschäft betritt
muss mit mir den Beischlaf tätigen, zu diesem auch zwingen denn schliesslich hat sie ja die AGB unterschrieben und
damit KANN ich DARF ich und WERDE ich mir alles herausnehmen was da drin steht !!!!!!

Ich weiss sehr wohl, dass dieses Beispiel sehr extrem uns übertreiben ist ich wollte dir nur anhand davon zeigen, dass
das ein absoluter Dünnpfiff ist was du da hingeschrieben hast.


----------



## Oktobius (7. Juli 2010)

Hm ich Frage mih ernsthaft ob der ein oder andere den Sinn und Zweck verstanden hat?! Wen ihr addet, bleibt doch euch überlassen! Wenn derjenige nicht alles wissen darf, macht doch einfach ne normal Freundschaft! Omg!
Ich für meinen Teil finde real ID genial! Die Leute dich ich drauf habe, dürfen auch alles wissen was dieses Feature freigibt! Die Leute wissen sogar wo ich wohne! Schlimm oder? Es zwingt euch keiner das Feature zu benutzen! Es gibt einfach Themen, die sin flüssiger als flüssig = überflüssig!!!!

Mfg


----------



## Resch (7. Juli 2010)

Oktobius schrieb:


> Hm ich Frage mih ernsthaft ob der ein oder andere den Sinn und Zweck verstanden hat?! Wen ihr addet, bleibt doch euch überlassen! Wenn derjenige nicht alles wissen darf, macht doch einfach ne normal Freundschaft! Omg!
> Ich für meinen Teil finde real ID genial! Die Leute dich ich drauf habe, dürfen auch alles wissen was dieses Feature freigibt! Die Leute wissen sogar wo ich wohne! Schlimm oder? Es zwingt euch keiner das Feature zu benutzen! Es gibt einfach Themen, die sin flüssiger als flüssig = überflüssig!!!!
> 
> Mfg



Ich glaube du hast den Sinn und Zweck des Threads nicht verfolgt-.- Es geht schon seit geraumer Zeit um die bürgerlichen Namen im Blizz Forum. Aber hauptsache was gepostet...kack egal um was es geht.


----------



## Loretta (7. Juli 2010)

Ich kenne kein einziges Forum in dem man *gezwungen *wird mit dem echten Namen zu schreiben.
Ich habe nie viel im Blizz Forum geschrieben aber ab dann werde ich es ganz bleiben lassen, das geht mir zu weit, bin bei Gott kein Datenschutzfanatiker aber irgendwo ist Schluss.
Bin Kein Flamer oder so müste von daher keine Angst haben aber nöö.
Habe ich gesagt das ich das Buffed Forum liebe.^^


----------



## X-orzist (7. Juli 2010)

Oktobius schrieb:


> Hm ich Frage mih ernsthaft ob der ein oder andere den Sinn und Zweck verstanden hat?! Wen ihr addet, bleibt doch euch überlassen! Wenn derjenige nicht alles wissen darf, macht doch einfach ne normal Freundschaft! Omg!
> Ich für meinen Teil finde real ID genial! Die Leute dich ich drauf habe, dürfen auch alles wissen was dieses Feature freigibt! Die Leute wissen sogar wo ich wohne! Schlimm oder? Es zwingt euch keiner das Feature zu benutzen! Es gibt einfach Themen, die sin flüssiger als flüssig = überflüssig!!!!
> 
> Mfg



hier geht es schon lange nichtmehr nur um das Freundschaftssystem - sondern auch um das zukünftige WoW - Forum, wo dank RealID dann deine Postings mit deinem Realen Namen auftauchen werden.

http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/15553/WoW-Rote-Karte-fuer-Trolle-Beitraege-in-Blizzard-Foren-nur-noch-mit-echtem-Namen


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (7. Juli 2010)

Oktobius schrieb:


> Hm ich Frage mih ernsthaft ob der ein oder andere den Sinn und Zweck verstanden hat?! Wen ihr addet, bleibt doch euch überlassen! Wenn derjenige nicht alles wissen darf, macht doch einfach ne normal Freundschaft! Omg!
> Ich für meinen Teil finde real ID genial! Die Leute dich ich drauf habe, dürfen auch alles wissen was dieses Feature freigibt! Die Leute wissen sogar wo ich wohne! Schlimm oder? Es zwingt euch keiner das Feature zu benutzen! Es gibt einfach Themen, die sin flüssiger als flüssig = überflüssig!!!!
> 
> Mfg



Naja... jetzt reden wir auch Hauptsächlich über das Forum mit der RealID und dem Real Namen. RealID ist gut um zu sehen, wer noch von deinen Freunden on ist, aber dass der Name auch im WoW-Forum auftaucht ist das gefährliche, in WoW ist es nur gefährlich wenn du es den falschen Leuten gibst, im WoW Forum kann jeder darauf zugreifen, auch dein Arbeitgeber bei dem du Vorstellungsgespräche hattest. Das ist das eigentliche Gefährliche und Dank Arsenal auch gefährlich weil da die Zeit steht wann du Online warst. Das könnte als Beweis beim obersten Chef vorgelegt werden, wenn du Krank WoW gespielt hast. Also eine deutliche Gefahr.


----------



## Shaila (7. Juli 2010)

Falsch, hier geht es weiterhin nur um REALID also das Freundschaftsystem ingame.

Für das Forum gibt es nun einen eigenen Thread:

=> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/160340-bietet-blizzard-voresetzliche-beihilfe-zum-mord/


----------



## indilol (7. Juli 2010)

ich finde real id super.
wenn men bester ingame kumpel z.b. in icq online ist, aber den beschäftgt status an hat, weiß ich dass erspielt. dank realID muss ich jetzt nicht immer jeden server und jede fraktion abklappern, um ihn zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tuerlich (7. Juli 2010)

frechheit. mehr muss man dazu ja wohl nicht sagen. hab grad meinen letzten beitrag ins offi forum gepostet.


----------



## Skaduush (7. Juli 2010)

Niemand ist dazu GEZWUNGEN das offi.-Forum zu nutzen.. Also ist die Dikussion doch schon beendet...

Wer damit einverstanden ist - macht es, wer nciht einverstanden damit ist - na, wer kommt alleine drauf? ^^

Also Thema beendet, Thread kann geschlossen werden.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magistinus (7. Juli 2010)

Sehr bedenklich das ganze, ich kann jedem nur dazu abraten!


----------



## Gerdigerd (7. Juli 2010)

Oliver schrieb:


> Gerade für die angehenden WoW-Spieler die auch mal Azubis oder irgendwas studieren wollen. Heutzutage ist es teilweise so, da googlen Arbeitgeber im Internet nach deinen Namen. Wenn sie herausfinden dass du WoW spielst könnte das schon ein Nachteil für dich sein, wenn der Personalchef nicht selbst Spieler ist. Ich sehe in dieser Sache die größte Gefahr überhaupt - eine Gefahr dass die Arbeitslosigkeit wieder steigt.



Schonmal auf die Idee gekommen,dass sich die Community mit ihrem seltsamen Verhalten selber ausgrenzt?Weil sich 10 Mio Menschen hinter ihrem Avatar verstecken,in irgendwelchen Foren die peinlichsten Posts aufmachen in einer Manier,die in in eine Schule für Sprachbehinderte gehört?Weil die Anonymität zum Fehlverhalten aufruft und so mit Hilfe von Medien ein insgesamt schlechtes Bild auf die Community fällt?
 Sorry,wenn so eine Aufruhr durch die Zocker geht,weil plötzlich ihr tatsächlich echter Name,das normalste auf der Welt,in Verbindung mit dem Pixelhaufen (wie es so schön genannt wurde) steht und man sich vorher wie im echten Leben überlegen muss,bevor man ohne Anonymität irgendwas von sich gibt,ist es einfach mehr als peinlich.
Jeder Zocker,der für Toleranz und Akzpetanz " kämpft " müsste sich eigentlich freuen,dass Foren voller Leute wie " Darkblade,Deathstalker,X-orzisten,Killyou,PwnYa "die sich auf Unterstufenniveau über völlig aburden Blödsinn streiten,aus der Öffentlichkeit verschwinden und mit den RL Namen auch ein gewisses Maß an Seriösität und Normalität entsteht.
Wenn man mit seinen Hobbys ernstgenommen werden will,ohne dass man es vor Arbeitgeber oder sozialem Umfeld verheimlichen muss,gehört sowas in Zukunft einfach dazu.

 Und da wundert man sich noch,warum wir immernoch belächelt werden...obwohl 2 mal mehr Leute WoW zocken als Vereins-Volleyball oder ähnliches.


----------



## Matago (7. Juli 2010)

Skaduush schrieb:


> Niemand ist dazu GEZWUNGEN das offi.-Forum zu nutzen.. Also ist die Dikussion doch schon beendet...
> 
> Wer damit einverstanden ist - macht es, wer nciht einverstanden damit ist - na, wer kommt alleine drauf? ^^
> 
> ...



Einerseits hast du recht niemand muss das Offiziele Forum benutze.
Andereseits ist es aber so, dass wenn ich beispielsweise ein technisches Problem habe meine neue Graphikkarte
funktioniert nicht richtig mit den WOW Einstellungen z.B.
Dann wird mich ein GM Inagame aufs Technikforum verweisen. Wenn ich glück habe gibt es da schon einen Thread genau
zu diesem Thema und ich muss nichts posten, was aber wenn nicht ??? 

In diesem Fall müsste ich einen Thread erstellen und um Hilfe bitten wenn ich dass aber nicht möchte muss ich dann wohl mit
meinem Problem leben.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (7. Juli 2010)

Es geht doch nicht darum. Es gibt auch sehr viele WoW-Spieler die einen guten und anerkannten Job haben. Ärzte gibt es wie Feuerwehrleute, kannte sogar einen Polizisten der spielt. Allerdings werden Spiele gerade durch die Regierung als "Killerspiele" abgestottert, so dass die meisten Arbeitgeber da lieber "Nein" zu einen sagen der irgendein Spiel spielt. 

Ich habe niemals hinter dem Berg gehalten was für PC-Spiele ich spiele, kann deswegen auch meine Ausbildung anfangen und weil sie wissen dass ich zuverlässig bin. 

Klar ist es gut wenn die ganzen Stänkerer aus den Foren entfernt werden, aber für die angehenden Leute die sich einen Job oder Ausbildung suchen wollen wird es durchaus schwieriger.


----------



## Skaduush (7. Juli 2010)

Also wie gesagt, ich hatte nie das Bedürfnis iwo im offi-Frum zu fragen.. 
Wenn ich mal n Prob habe frage ich gleich IN WOW oder ich nutze Google und schon is mir geholfen.

Es GIBT KEINEN Grund das man das Forum unbedingt nutzen MUSS


----------



## DreiHaare (7. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich mir die Antworten hier durchlese, würde ich mir bei manchem schon auch einen realen Namen wünschen. Dann wüsste ich wenigstens, dass Fritzchen Müller ordentlich einen an der Waffel hat. Anfangen könnte ich damit natürlich nichts.

Dieses ganze Geschwafel um diese Änderung im Blizzard-Forum zeigt doch auch nur mal wieder wessen Geistes Kinder WoW-Foren im Besonderen besuchen. Den meisten Gegnern dieser Änderung spreche ich die Intelligenz ab, überhaupt geistig erfassen zu können was sich eigentlich ändert. Wahrscheinlich geben sie nur wieder, was sie seit Jahren aus dem Radio hören, wenn es mal wieder um den Schutz "sensibler" Daten geht. Sensibel wie den Namen zum Beispiel, den man zukünftig mit einem Eintrag in einem Forum verbinden kann. Muahahahahaaa

Diese Aufregung wünsche ich mir, wenn eine Behörde zukünftig zum Beispiel Schreiben von Hartz4 Empfängern von Postbediensteten öffnen und einscannen lassen will. DAS sind sensible Daten. Und DAS gehört natürlich verboten. Aber doch nicht so ein Scheiß wie ein Eintrag mit Klarnamen in einem Forum. Im Forum würde ich gerne einen Namen zu einem Eintrag haben. Dann wüsste ich, dass Paul Meier ein hirnfreier Wicht ist.


----------



## Psycokain (7. Juli 2010)

Was ist eigentlich mit den vorher verfassten Posts?

Werden da die Namen geändert? Oder steht da dann noch der Name des Chars? Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Lokibu (7. Juli 2010)

Die Angst vor ner Hackwelle ist begründet. Ihr seht ja was hier so gepostet wird. Offenbar verstehen 50% der Spieler die neue Friendfunktion falsch. Und laden in erster Linie Goldverkäufer und Spieler die sie zum erstenmal in nem Raid gesehen haben ein.

Und der Rest, der weiß, dass es sich um eine Realfriendliste handelt alla Facebook und Co, der wird auch nur seine echten Freunde einladen und dann auch nicht gehackt.


----------



## nizor (7. Juli 2010)

Skaduush schrieb:


> Niemand ist dazu GEZWUNGEN das offi.-Forum zu nutzen.. Also ist die Dikussion doch schon beendet...
> 
> Wer damit einverstanden ist - macht es, wer nciht einverstanden damit ist - na, wer kommt alleine drauf? ^^
> 
> ...






doch wird man. mach ein ticket auf wo du ein technisches problem hast und du wirst vom gm auf das forum verwiesen. so wird man gewzungen das forum zu nutzen. da es sonst bei blizz keine andere möglischkeit gibt hilfe zu bekommen.


----------



## thianon (7. Juli 2010)

Huhu,

wird dann mal Zeit für meinen ersten Post. (jetzt Thread)

Ob RealID gut oder schlecht ist bleibt nunmal jedem selbst überlassen. Ich nutze es auch nur mit Leuten, die ich auch privat kenne. 

Nun aber die eigentliche Frage: Wenn ich jemanden per RealID geadded habe und entsprechend auch all seine Chars gelöscht habe dann verhält es sich so, dass ich beim Versenden von Post keine Namensvorschlaege dieser Person mehr bekomme.... Beispiel:

Freund heisst Fritz Müller. Fritz hat einen Char namens Gertrud. Habe ich Gertrudminmmeiner FList und verschicke Post an "Ger...." bietet er mir ja alle Charnamen beginnend mit "Ger...." an. Adde ich aber Fritz Müller, dann muss ich all seine Charnamen auswendig wissen, da
mir - falls er online ist - ja nur der Charnamen angezeigt ist, mit dem er online ist.....

Sicher ein ziemlich banales Problem, wenn ich es mit den
anderen Posts vergleiche. Aber mein Ingame-Leben ist jetzt etwas komplizierter, da ich RealID nutze und dis "wichtigen" Chars meiner Freunde auch in der FList hab....

********

dieser Post wurden in einem andern Thema elegant überlesen. Also nochmal hier als eigenes Thema :-)


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. Juli 2010)

Betreffend Real ID sowohl im Spiel als auch im Forum :

Fakt 1 : Es ist möglich Personen mit selteneren Namen zu finden wenn man sie im Internet sucht.

Fakt 2 : Dies ist nur DANN möglich wenn sich besagte Person schon im Internet mit vollem realen Namen verewigt hat (facebook/diverse VZ's/Vereinsseiten/ähnliches)

Fakt 3 : Selbst dann ist es nicht zwangsweise möglich den Wohnort dieser Person zu ermitteln, geschweige denn Adresse oder Telefonnummer. Es sei denn man hat solche sensiblen Daten überall im Netz verstreut...

Fakt 4 : Gefahr geht also nicht von dem aus was hier verteufelt wird (Realer Name im Forum) sondern von dem was man VORHER eventuell an Dummheiten in Sachen Datenschutz fabriziert hat. 

Fakt 5 : Sollte tatsächlich jemand genug Daten im Internet hinterlassen haben das er/sie aufgespürt werden könnte kann er/sie die Löschung/Verschleierung dieser Daten a) selbst in die Hand nehmen (z.B. facebook, Account löschen oder vernünftig einstellen) oder b) Von den zuständigen Betreibern verlangen


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2010)

*Mein Beitrag ist die Linie.*

Wenn ich unterhalb dieser Linie noch eine gegenseitige* Anfeindung, Abwertung anderer Beiträge* durch Kommentaranfänge wie "Schwachsinn" o.ä., sowie *Namecalling, Angriffe, Aufrufe zu negativen Aktionen* oder sonstiges sehe, ist der Thread hier und alle weiteren zum Thema zu*.* Zudem werden wir dann entsprechende User *sperren*, vollkommen *unabhängig davon, ob mein Beitrag nicht mehr auf der letzten Beitrags-Seite einzusehen ist. *

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis. :-)


----------



## loumina (7. Juli 2010)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Betreffend Real ID sowohl im Spiel als auch im Forum :
> 
> Fakt 1 : Es ist möglich Personen mit selteneren Namen zu finden wenn man sie im Internet sucht.
> 
> ...



Und was soll ich tun, wenn ich beruflich im Netz stehen muss? Mit Name, Adresse, Telefonnummer und Bild?


----------



## X-orzist (7. Juli 2010)

WOW - Forum, ReailID + Cata:

Mit dem erscheinen von Cata werden sämtliche zukünftigen Postings im offizellem WOW - Forum mit dem vollständigen "Namen" angezeigt.
Im amerikanischen Forum wollte ein GM nun beweisen, das es ja garnicht so schlimm wäre, wenn die Postings im Forum mit dem Realen Namen verknüpft sind.

Real Names on the Official Forums [New REAL ID function]
by godmode, Level 24
Last updated at July 6, 2010, 4:06 pm

Recently, we introduced our new Real ID feature http://eu.battle.net/realid/, a new way to stay connected with your friends on the new Battle.net. Today, we wanted to give you a heads up about our plans for Real ID on our official forums, discuss the design philosophy behind the changes we're making, and give you a first look at some of the new features we're adding to the forums to help improve the quality of conversations and make the forums an even more enjoyable place for players to visit.

The first and most significant change is that in the near future, anyone posting or replying to a post on official Blizzard forums will be doing so using their Real ID -- that is, their real-life first and last name -- with the option to also display the name of their primary in-game character alongside it. These changes will go into effect on all StarCraft II forums with the launch of the new community site prior to the July 27 release of the game, with the World of Warcraft site and forums following suit near the launch of Cataclysm. Certain classic forums, including the classic Battle.net forums, will remain unchanged.

So Blizzard are now making it so instead of showing your character on those forums, it'll instead show your real name with the option of attaching your char name too it (no option of not showing your real name).

Now I think it's fairly safe to say that this is perhaps the dumbest idea that anyone has ever had ever.

To alleviate people's concerns, Blizzard employee Bashiok decided to say his real name on the forums, his real name is Micah Whipple

http://forums.worldo...&sid=1&pageNo=1 Post #16


====

Nur kurze Zeit später:

- Telefon des GM´s besetzt ( Telefonhörer liegt wohl daneben )
- Facebook - Account gelöscht
- und Blizz durchsucht sämtliche Postings von Bashiok im amerikanischen Forum und löscht diese


----------



## Chiichi (7. Juli 2010)

Also ganz wohl fühl ich mich dabei auch nicht aber ich hab da eh nur 2 Leute drauf. Beide kenne ich persönlich und dank meinem besten Freund hab ich ja überhaupt erst mit Wow angefangen.
Bei mir kommen auf jeden fall nur leute drauf die ich schon ein paar Jahre kenne und das auch persönlich ôo


----------



## loumina (7. Juli 2010)

Chiichi schrieb:


> Also ganz wohl fühl ich mich dabei auch nicht aber ich hab da eh nur 2 Leute drauf. Beide kenne ich persönlich und dank meinem besten Freund hab ich ja überhaupt erst mit Wow angefangen.
> Bei mir kommen auf jeden fall nur leute drauf die ich schon ein paar Jahre kenne und das auch persönlich ôo



Dann hoffe ich für dich, dass deine Freunde das genauso sehen. Denn man kann sich ja die echten Freunde von seinen echten Freunden anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. Juli 2010)

loumina schrieb:


> Und was soll ich tun, wenn ich beruflich im Netz stehen muss? Mit Name, Adresse, Telefonnummer und Bild?



Ohne zu wissen was du beruflich machst rate ich mal und sage du bist selbstständig, was meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach der einzige Grund sein sollte warum man in der von dir beschriebenen Situation ist.

Selbst dann ist es möglich diese Daten zu verschleiern, sprich sie so unterzubringen das sie nicht jeder Hinz & Kunz zu sehen bekommt sondern nur Kunden. Sprich Kontaktdaten die zu sensibel sind werden hinter einen LogIn gepackt (nur eine von vielen Möglichkeiten), so das nur registrierte und freigeschaltete Kunden darauf zugreifen können. Ansonsten reicht schliesslich auch eine neutrale email-adresse oder eine Handynummer.... 

genauer kann ich natürlich nicht darauf eingehen da mir die Informationen fehlen...


----------



## Topperharly (7. Juli 2010)

ich finde realid super! ich habe einige freunde (schaut nicht so überrascht ;P )aber alle sind auf unterschiedlichen servern. ich auf todeswache, einer auf ewige wacht, einer auf frostwolf und einer auf nachtwache. jetzt müsste ich mich immer hin-und-her ein und aus loggen um mit ihnen reden zu können. doch dank realid kann ich sie adden und brauche nicht immer das eingelogge. blizzard, danke! (nein das ist nicht ironisch gemeint, das is mein ernst)


----------



## Ternum (7. Juli 2010)

Möchte nur ein paar Anmerkungen zu den hier vorgebrachten Argumenten machen, über die ihr vielleicht mal nachdenken möchtet.

Zum Argument, "ihr müsst es ja nicht benutzen": niemand hier verdammt realID komplett. Das Feature ist vermutlich gut gemeint, nur umgesetzt ohne jede Rücksicht darauf, dass man als Unternehmen eine Verantwortung gegenüber seinen Kunden hat, ihre Privatsphäre zu wahren. 

Dazu gehört, ihre personengebundenen Daten nicht ohne ihr Einverständnis Dritten zugänglich zu machen. Dieses Einverständnis kann nicht per AGB eingeholt werden. Dieses Einverständnis kann auch nicht als Negativerklärung (Standard: Freigabe, nur bei Widerspruch Schutz der Daten) gegeben werden. Dieser einfache Grundsatz nennt sich "Recht auf informationelle Selbstbestimmung", und auf dem trampelt Blizzard einfach mal herum.

Wenn _euch_ das nicht stört, tut das überhaupt nichts zur Sache. Es ist ein Recht - wenn ihr es nicht wahrnehmen wollt, dann lasst es eben. Eure Entscheidung. Aber eben diese Entscheidung muss man uns lassen. Und selbst, wenn man realID nicht benutzt, sollte einen stören, dass ein Unternehmen hier versucht, die Rechte seiner Kunden im Namen der sozialen Vernetzung massiv zu beschneiden.

Wenn ich einem Freund das Einverständnis gebe, dass er sehen kann, wo ich mich herumtreibe, ist das eine Sache. Aber wieso soll er die Realnamen meiner Freunde sehen können? Denn _die_ haben ihr Einverständnis dazu nicht gegeben.

Und noch etwas, was mir extrem sauer aufstösst: "Wer soll schon Interesse an dir haben?" 
Ist ja schön, wenn einen keiner stalkt. Und ich meine mit stalken, dass einer vor der Haustür steht. Aber Blizzard schafft hier die Möglichkeit, dass überhaupt gestalkt werden kann. In WoW treiben sich auch Leute rum, die eine Zurückweisung eventuell nicht so locker wegstecken. Wenn ein 14jähriges Mädel die auf ihre Freundliste gesetzt hat und dann später monatelang massiv per Post, Telefon, und auf dem Nachhauseweg von der Disse verfolgt wird, dann ist das also okay, weil man ja nicht selbst betroffen ist? Ist das okay, nur weil's bisher zum Glück noch nicht passiert ist?

Ich hatte bereits eine Hausdurchsuchung aufgrund der Anzeige einer Ex, die sich rächen wollte und das wohl für einen tollen Weg hielt. Natürlich hatte ich nichts zu verbergen, aber glaubt mal, das macht das Gefühl nicht besser, das man hat, wenn Beamte sich durch die Unterwäsche wühlen. Und für so einen "Schabernack" reicht der Realname völlig.

Grüße,

Platero


----------



## DreiHaare (7. Juli 2010)

Die Androhung einer Sperrung wegen Anfeindung macht mir jetzt etwas Angst. Auch, wenn ich mich hier nicht mit Klarnamen anmelden muss, sondern einen der Millionen Nicks zur Anmeldung nutzen kann, die mir gerade durch den Kopf geistern.


----------



## Skaduush (7. Juli 2010)

nizor schrieb:


> doch wird man. mach ein ticket auf wo du ein technisches problem hast und du wirst vom gm auf das forum verwiesen. so wird man gewzungen das forum zu nutzen. da es sonst bei blizz keine andere möglischkeit gibt hilfe zu bekommen.



Nein, ich werde nicht gezwungen... Es steht mir frei ob ich dort schreibe oder nicht...!!!

Und wie gesagt, gibt es Freunde und google wenns Probleme gibt.. 
Seit 3 1/2 Jahren ohne Forum ausgekommen und so wirds auch weiter gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Thianon dein Post is auf Seite 13 oder 14 schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loumina (7. Juli 2010)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Ohne zu wissen was du beruflich machst rate ich mal und sage du bist selbstständig, was meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach der einzige Grund sein sollte warum man in der von dir beschriebenen Situation ist.
> 
> Selbst dann ist es möglich diese Daten zu verschleiern, sprich sie so unterzubringen das sie nicht jeder Hinz & Kunz zu sehen bekommt sondern nur Kunden. Sprich Kontaktdaten die zu sensibel sind werden hinter einen LogIn gepackt (nur eine von vielen Möglichkeiten), so das nur registrierte und freigeschaltete Kunden darauf zugreifen können. Ansonsten reicht schliesslich auch eine neutrale email-adresse oder eine Handynummer....
> 
> genauer kann ich natürlich nicht darauf eingehen da mir die Informationen fehlen...



Will denn jeder, der einen Friseur, Arzt, Elektriker oder Maler sucht sich irgendwo registrieren müssen? 
Jeder kennt das doch... Man braucht einen Handwerker- ab zu Google, Gelbe Seiten oder was auch immer... man sucht sich jemanden raus und ruft da an.
Wenn ich da nicht mit Namen, Telefonnummer etc zu finden bin, kann ich mein Geschäft schließen. Denn welcher Kunde will sich irgendwo registrieren(und auch seine Daten irgendwo zu speichern ), um nur mit mir in Kontakt zu treten?


----------



## Sulli (7. Juli 2010)

Soweit ich es gelesen habe verstehen hier viele nicht um was es geht .. Es geht hier nicht nur um die F-List in WoW , das kann man ja steuern ob mans machen will oder nicht ... Es geht hauptsächlich um die Blizz Foren wo man sich mit richtigen Namen anmelden muss.
Bei manchen denk ich, das sie nur noch an WoW denken .. aber das hat mit WoW oder anderen Games nichts zu tun . Es geht um Datenschutz. Wenn der RL Name zb im Blizz Forum gepostet wird dann kann sich jeder Bedienen . Adressenhändler, Gameshops bzw. alle die was verkaufen wollen. Den RL Namen mit nen elektr. Telefonbuch verknüpfen und schon hat man auch meine Adresse auch wenn ich zb Maier heisse bin ich im Raster. Mein Chef braucht dann auch nur noch meinen Namen in google eingeben und kann schon schaun was ich in den Foren so hinterlasse. bzw ein zukünftiger Chef. Aus den Daten wiederrum kann man Rückschlüsse auf meine Person bekommen . " Ah der Mitarbeiter ist immer so müde.. Hm .. Namen eingeben .. ach der zockt immer sehr lange weil er sich um 1:00 noch in einen forum über irgendwas im Game geärgert hat. Muss man beobachten und gegenfalls , da die Leistung nicht da ist , kündigen ".Und das kann kann man so weiterspinnen . ......................................................................auch wenn es dann der Realität entspricht.


----------



## Lokibu (7. Juli 2010)

> Ich hatte bereits eine Hausdurchsuchung aufgrund der Anzeige einer Ex, die sich rächen wollte und das wohl für einen tollen Weg hielt. Natürlich hatte ich nichts zu verbergen, aber glaubt mal, das macht das Gefühl nicht besser, das man hat, wenn Beamte sich durch die Unterwäsche wühlen. Und für so einen "Schabernack" reicht der Realname völlig.



Richtig... und wieviele außerhalb der Community kennen deinen Realnamen?  Glaubst Du, dass diese Leute weniger dazu in der Lage wären, auch so einen "Schabernack" zu realisieren?


----------



## Blubb2310 (7. Juli 2010)

Im Prinzip ist es so, dass Blizzard genau das machen kann. Und zwar deshalb, da Ihr alle einen Vertrag mit Blizzard habt. Ihr bestätigt alle nach jedem Patch die EULA und sonstige Vertragsbedingungen die Blizzard euch vorhält. Die meisten wohl ohne die Bestandteile des Vertrages wirklich zukennen.

Und genau hier liegt das Problem. Ihr seid nämlich nicht gezwungen auf die Vertragsbestandteile, weder teilweise noch im Ganzen darauf einzugehen. Jedoch ist das Problem, dass ihr bei Nicht Annahme des Vertrages auch kein WoW spielen könnt.

Nun will Blizzard also Real-Life Namen im Forum. Laut Bundesdatenschutzgesetz (BDSG) erstmal ein Verstoß gegen geltendes Recht. Aber:
Nehmt ihr die EULA an und unterschreibt quasi somit den Vertrag, darf Blizzard so vorgehen. Auch wenn nachwievor trotz Annahme der Eula ein Verstoss gegen das BDGS vorliegen würde.

Jeder der sich einmal über das BDSG informieren möchte, kann dies hier tun:

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bundesrecht/bdsg_1990/gesamt.pdf

Bitte aber alle Paragraphen lesen und nicht nur, wo man meint Sie könnten passen. Man sollte das gesetz doch einheitlich betrachten, ansonsten ist dies sinnlos. 

Grüsse


----------



## Ternum (7. Juli 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Richtig... und wieviele außerhalb der Community kennen deinen Realnamen?  Glaubst Du, dass diese Leute weniger dazu in der Lage wären, auch so einen "Schabernack" zu realisieren?



Ja, das glaube ich. Denn die kennen mich persönlich und haben daher weniger Distanz und mehr Skrupel.

Grüße.


----------



## Lokibu (7. Juli 2010)

> Ja, das glaube ich. Denn die kennen mich persönlich und haben daher weniger Distanz und mehr Skrupel.



Du kennst die Werbefirmen, Postboten, Zeitungsboten etc.. alle persönlich. Wohnst du in nem 3-Mann-Dorf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Ernst, das kannste keinem erzählen. Und du kennst sicher auch nicht alle Mitarbeiter von Amazon oder so. 

Glaub mir, wir haben viele Praktikanten in unserem Betrieb, viele haben auch nur Unsinn im Kopf... und die kennen dich auch nicht persönlich und könnten vielleicht deine Daten haben.


----------



## Ternum (7. Juli 2010)

Blubb2310 schrieb:


> Nun will Blizzard also Real-Life Namen im Forum. Laut Bundesdatenschutzgesetz (BDSG) erstmal ein Verstoß gegen geltendes Recht. Aber:
> Nehmt ihr die EULA an und unterschreibt quasi somit den Vertrag, darf Blizzard so vorgehen. Auch wenn nachwievor trotz Annahme der Eula ein Verstoss gegen das BDGS vorliegen würde.



Du irrst. Es ist im geschäftlichen Verkehr nicht möglich, per Gesetz garantierte Rechte abzutreten. Wenn ich dir gestatte, mich umzubringen, machst du dich strafbar, wenn du's tust.

Gruesse.


----------



## Skaduush (7. Juli 2010)

Sulli schrieb:


> Soweit ich es gelesen habe verstehen hier viele nicht um was es geht .. Es geht hier nicht nur um die F-List in WoW , das kann man ja steuern ob mans machen will oder nicht ... _*Es geht hauptsächlich um die Blizz Foren wo man sich mit richtigen Namen anmelden muss*_.



Wie du grad selbst bestätigt hast, hast du fast nichts gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie der THREAD-NAME schon sagt, geht um das neue Freunde-Feat.!
Das mit dem Forum wurde erst später iwann dazu geschmissen...


----------



## Gerdigerd (7. Juli 2010)

X-orzist schrieb:


> WOW - Forum, ReailID + Cata:
> 
> Mit dem erscheinen von Cata werden sämtliche zukünftigen Postings im offizellem WOW - Forum mit dem vollständigen "Namen" angezeigt.
> Im amerikanischen Forum wollte ein GM nun beweisen, das es ja garnicht so schlimm wäre, wenn die Postings im Forum mit dem Realen Namen verknüpft sind.
> ...





Jetzt erkläre mir bitte mal, in welchem Zusammenhang der Real Name von Bashiok im WoW Forum mit sämtlichen Angaben,die er auf Sites wie facebook etc macht,steht.

DIE DATEN WERDEN NICHT VON BLIZZARD GEFORDERT ODER VERÖFFENTLICHT, DIE DATEN WURDEN _UNABHÄNGIG VON IHM SELBER_ AUF DIVERSEN QUELLEN VERÖFFENTLICHT.
BLIZZARD HAT HALT MAL GARNICHTS DAMIT ZU TUN,DASS HEUTE JEDER HORST KEVIN AUF SOGENANNTEN SOCIETY NETWORKS SEIN HALBES LEBEN PREIS GIBT.DAS INTERNET WAR UND IST NOCH NIE EIN ANONYMER RAUM GEWESEN UND DASS MAN MIT SEINEM RICHTIGEN NAMEN IN EINEM FORUM POSTET HAT ALLEINE ÜBERHAUPT NICHTS MIT DATENSCHUTZ ZU TUN,WENN MAN DIE SUCHERGEBNISSE ,DIE MAN MIT DEM NAMEN ERREICHT,VORHER SELBST SCHON PUBLIK GEMACHT HAT.

DASS DIE LEUTE ALLE 2 WOCHEN 30MB BILDER VOM WOCHENDLICHEM KOMASAUFEN,ANGABEN VOM GEBURTSORT ÜBER ESS-BIS SEXUALVERHALTEN INS NETZ STELLEN ABER SICH JETZT AUFREGEN,DASS IRGENDWO IHR NAME STEHEN KÖNNTE WENN SIE ALLE 2 JAHRE EINEN POST IM OFFIZIELLEN FORUM ERÖFFNEN WEIL SIE PROBLEME MIT DER GRAKA ODER ÄHNLICHEM HABEN,IST EINFACH NUR EINE LÄCHERLICHE DOPPELMORAL DIE IHRES GLEICHEN SUCHT!


----------



## Blubb2310 (7. Juli 2010)

@Ternum

Man sollte dann bitte weiterlesen.

*"Auch wenn nachwievor trotz Annahme der Eula ein Verstoss gegen das BDGS vorliegen würde."*

Ich schrieb extra weiter unten, dass trotzdem ein Verstoss vorliegt. Sicher hast du Recht ich hätte den Paragraphen anführen sollen, indem genau dein Einwand deutlich gemacht wird.
Denn es stimmt. Blizzard darf in Vertragsverkehr deine Rechte nicht aufheben.

Der Verstoss bleibt trotz der Annahme der EULA bestehen.


----------



## Ternum (7. Juli 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Du kennst die Werbefirmen, Postboten, Zeitungsboten etc.. alle persönlich. Wohnst du in nem 3-Mann-Dorf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hatte dich wohl falsch verstanden. Natürlich hast du recht: das Risiko, dass mich mein Milchmann belästigt, ist ebenso gegeben. Und jetzt erklärst du mir, wieso ich dieses Risiko durch Posten mit Realnamen in einem Forum, wo sich deutlich jüngere und unreifere Mitglieder als mein Milchmann herumtreiben, maximieren soll.

Gruesse.


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. Juli 2010)

loumina schrieb:


> Will denn jeder, der einen Friseur, Arzt, Elektriker oder Maler sucht sich irgendwo registrieren müssen?
> Jeder kennt das doch... Man braucht einen Handwerker- ab zu Google, Gelbe Seiten oder was auch immer... man sucht sich jemanden raus und ruft da an.
> Wenn ich da nicht mit Namen, Telefonnummer etc zu finden bin, kann ich mein Geschäft schließen. Denn welcher Kunde will sich irgendwo registrieren(und auch seine Daten irgendwo zu speichern ), um nur mit mir in Kontakt zu treten?



Berechtigter Einwand, aber dann hat man sich eben zu entscheiden, Kundenwunsch oder Datensicherheit, und da hast du dich schon entschieden. 

Denn der Name der Firma (nehmen wir mal den Friseur) kann z.B. auch "Haarwerk" lauten und somit ohne den realen Namen des Betreibers auskommen. Die Telefonnummer sollte generell nicht die privat genutzte sein, und eine emailadresse wie Haarwerk@dingens.de stellt dann auch kein Problem dar. Fotos sind ebenfalls nicht zwingend notwendig, wollte ich nur mal erwähnt haben...

Daher bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage : Datenschutz schön und gut, aber der Name aus dem Forum nützt mir nur was wenn ich den im Internet mit Daten in Verbindung bringen kann die dort schon hinterlassen wurden. Und was ihr da hinterlasst liegt in eurer Hand !


----------



## Skaduush (7. Juli 2010)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> _*Jetzt erkläre mir bitte mal, in welchem Zusammenhang der Real Name von Bashiok im WoW Forum mit sämtlichen Angaben,die er auf Sites wie facebook etc macht,steht.*_
> 
> DIE DATEN WERDEN NICHT VON BLIZZARD GEFORDERT ODER VERÖFFENTLICHT, DIE DATEN WURDEN _UNABHÄNGIG VON IHM SELBER_ AUF DIVERSEN QUELLEN VERÖFFENTLICHT.
> BLIZZARD HAT HALT MAL GARNICHTS DAMIT ZU TUN,DASS HEUTE JEDER HORST KEVIN AUF SOGENANNTEN SOCIETY NETWORKS SEIN HALBES LEBEN PREIS GIBT.DAS INTERNET WAR UND IST NOCH NIE EIN ANONYMER RAUM GEWESEN UND DASS MAN MIT SEINEM RICHTIGEN NAMEN IN EINEM FORUM POSTET HAT ALLEINE ÜBERHAUPT NICHTS MIT DATENSCHUTZ ZU TUN,WENN MAN DIE SUCHERGEBNISSE ,DIE MAN MIT DEM NAMEN ERREICHT,VORHER SELBST SCHON PUBLIK GEMACHT HAT.
> ...



Schon das alleine sollte dir bzw den anderen, die ein Problem damit haben das man ihren Namen sehen kann, zeigen, wie SIMPEL es ist ALLES über dich heraus zu finden...
EDITH sagt: ..vorrausgesetzt man kennt den richtigen Namen ^^


----------



## Ternum (7. Juli 2010)

Blubb2310 schrieb:


> Ich schrieb extra weiter unten, dass trotzdem ein Verstoss vorliegt. Sicher hast du Recht ich hätte den Paragraphen anführen sollen, indem genau dein Einwand deutlich gemacht wird.
> Denn es stimmt. Blizzard darf in Vertragsverkehr deine Rechte nicht aufheben.
> 
> Der Verstoss bleibt trotz der Annahme der EULA bestehen.




So ist es. Und damit ist zumindest der Teil, der gegen ein Gesetz verstösst, nichtig (Blizzard hat 'ne Salvatorische Klausel im Vertrag, sonst wäre der komplette Vertrag nichtig). Und das bedeutet, dass man den laxen Umgang von Blizzard mit den Rechnungsdaten nicht hinnehmen muss, selbst wenn man der EULA zugestimmt hat.

Gruesse.


----------



## Solidfire (7. Juli 2010)

Also um das ganze mal etwas auzuräumen....

- das ganze ist ne gute sache nur bei der umsetzung hapert es noch

- sicher sollten sie den namen nicht vollständig (zb nur max m.) freigeben 

- email ist privat und sollte sich nicht jeder ansehen können (eine eingrenzung auf den jeweiligen freund - der bestätigt hat - is sinnvoll)

- daher sollte es nicht möglich sein auf andere freunde zuzugreifen

- UND wer es nicht will soll es lassen - simpel

Resultat: nichts was bilzzard gemacht hat, hat von anfang an funktioniert!!! :-)


----------



## Solidfire (7. Juli 2010)

Also um das ganze mal etwas auzuräumen....

- das ganze ist ne gute sache nur bei der umsetzung hapert es noch

- sicher sollten sie den namen nicht vollständig (zb nur max m.) freigeben 

- email ist privat und sollte sich nicht jeder ansehen können (eine eingrenzung auf den jeweiligen freund - der bestätigt hat - is sinnvoll)

- daher sollte es nicht möglich sein auf andere freunde zuzugreifen

- UND wer es nicht will soll es lassen - simpel

Resultat: nichts was bilzzard gemacht hat, hat von anfang an funktioniert!!! :-)


----------



## Blubb2310 (7. Juli 2010)

@Long_Wolf

Das stimmt so nicht Ganz. Du bist als Inhaber eines Betriebes verpflichtet, deinen Namen etc ... anzugeben. Erstens beim zuständigen Amtsgericht und ggf bei Handwerk- und/oder Handelskammer. Zudem bist du verpflichtet. Name des Inahbers an die Tür des Betriebes zukleben.

Richtig ist, dass du nicht deine Privatadresse angeben musst, aber wer sagt denn nicht das xy-böser mensch nicht einfach Unfug mit deiner Geschäftsadresse betreibt. Und nebenher:

Jeder kann zum Amtsgericht gehen und sich die Daten für ein Unternehmen zu Anfragezwecken rausgeben lassen. ( Meine ich jedenfalls mal gelesen zuhaben, bitte korrigieren falls ich mich irre )


----------



## inkomplex (7. Juli 2010)

Ich weiss nicht, was daran zu weit gehen soll ... ich habe nur meinen Freund als RealID Freund (oder wie auch immer man das nennen mag) in meiner Kontaktliste. Mit diesem Menschen lebe ich zusammen. Ich kenne seinen Vor- und Nachnamen und weiss sowieso, wann er welchen Char spielt.
Ich würde kein Gildenmitglied (selbst wenn ich es Jahre kenne) so auf meine Freundesliste setzen. Momentan bleibt es erstmal der Freund. Eventuell (!) kommen noch ein oder zwei Leute dazu, allerdings keine WoW-Bekanntschaften, sondern Leute, die ich mit Vor- und Nachnamen aus dem echten Leben kenne und denen es relativ egal ist, welchen Twink ich gerade auf welchem Server spiele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei den Leuten kann ich mir ausserdem sicher sein, dass sie die RealID gleichermassen handhaben, also niemand komplett fremdes meinen Namen in WoW lesen wird.


----------



## Ternum (7. Juli 2010)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Daher bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage : Datenschutz schön und gut, aber der Name aus dem Forum nützt mir nur was wenn ich den im Internet mit Daten in Verbindung bringen kann die dort schon hinterlassen wurden. Und was ihr da hinterlasst liegt in eurer Hand !




Das ist ja genau der Kritikpunkt. Wenn Blizzard die realID so umsetzt wie geplant, dann hat man die Veröffentlichung eben nicht mehr in der eigenen Hand (Stichwort freundesliste). Und um jemandem mit dem Realnamen zu finden, braucht man ein Telefonbuch, mehr nicht. Nicht jeder heisst Gerd Müller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Viele sind übrigens auch auf der Mitarbeiterseite ihres Unternehmens geführt. Man hat zwar das Recht, dort nicht aufzutauchen, aber mach das mal deinem Vorgesetzten klar. Und dazu kommt: der sorgsame Umgang mit diesen Daten ist etwas, das du bei einem Spiel, das ab 12 ist, nicht voraussetzen kannst. Also musst du die Leute schützen, die das noch nicht vollständig selbst hinkriegen.

Gruesse.


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. Juli 2010)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> DASS DIE LEUTE ALLE 2 WOCHEN 30MB BILDER VOM WOCHENDLICHEM KOMASAUFEN,ANGABEN VOM GEBURTSORT ÜBER ESS-BIS SEXUALVERHALTEN INS NETZ STELLEN ABER SICH JETZT AUFREGEN,DASS IRGENDWO IHR NAME STEHEN KÖNNTE WENN SIE ALLE 2 JAHRE EINEN POST IM OFFIZIELLEN FORUM ERÖFFNEN WEIL SIE PROBLEME MIT DER GRAKA ODER ÄHNLICHEM HABEN,IST EINFACH NUR EINE LÄCHERLICHE DOPPELMORAL DIE IHRES GLEICHEN SUCHT!



Wenig eloquent aber trotzdem richtig.

Wenn Dieter Doedel (fiktiver Name !) seit Jahren facebook, VZ und ähnliches nutzt und die Einstellungen dort nicht beherrscht, so das JEDER ihn dort aufspüren kann ( Es wurde ja schon mehrfach darauf hingewiesen das man das ganze auch anders einstellen kann so das man nur von den Leuten gefunden werden kann bei denen man das auch will) dann ist auch Dieter Doedel derjenige der verantwortlich ist für das Malheur.

Wenn Susi Sorglos (fiktiver Name !) weiss (und das seit Jahren) das noch etliche Partyfotos von ihr im Netz kursieren auf denen sie wegen überhöhtem Alkoholkonsums ihre entblössten Brüste in die Kamera hält, ihr das bisher aber nicht wichtig genug war um etwas dagegen zu tun... Was hat dann Blizzard damit zu tun ?

Fazit : Wer sich nicht darum kümmert was an sensiblen Daten über ihn/sie im Internet zu finden ist hat ein Problem mit dem Datenschutz, nicht Blizzard.


----------



## Moronic (7. Juli 2010)

Wem der Service zu "weit" geht soll ihn einfach nicht nutzen. Fertig!


----------



## Tarnuk (7. Juli 2010)

Abgesehen davon das ich dies Grundsätzlich nicht gut finde und vieles  schon erwähnt und gesagt wurde.

Ist Blizzard an den "Trollen" nicht selber schuld? Ich sag nur World of Casualcraft. Eine bessere / striktere Moderation in den Foren würde das Problem ganz einfach von selbst lösen. Ist meiner meinung nach eh nur markulation das sie damit die Community verbessern wollen. Es ist eine Frechheit!!! Einfach vernünftig Moderieren geht in anderen Foren auch!!


----------



## Lokibu (7. Juli 2010)

> Hatte dich wohl falsch verstanden. Natürlich hast du recht: das Risiko, dass mich mein Milchmann belästigt, ist ebenso gegeben. Und jetzt erklärst du mir, wieso ich dieses Risiko durch Posten mit Realnamen in einem Forum, wo sich deutlich jüngere und unreifere Mitglieder als mein Milchmann herumtreiben, maximieren soll.



Das Risiko ist genauso hoch, wie bei "telefonbuch.de". Früher nutzten wir für unsere Telefonstreiche noch das Telefonbuch aus Papier. Heute hat man das Internet.

Wie bereits ein Vorposter geschrieben hat, erhöht sich das Risiko erst, wenn man auch gleich eine Verbindung zu anderen Daten postet. Wie z.B. Wohnort, Telefonnummer etc.


----------



## loumina (7. Juli 2010)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Berechtigter Einwand, aber dann hat man sich eben zu entscheiden, Kundenwunsch oder Datensicherheit, und da hast du dich schon entschieden.
> 
> Denn der Name der Firma (nehmen wir mal den Friseur) kann z.B. auch "Haarwerk" lauten und somit ohne den realen Namen des Betreibers auskommen. Die Telefonnummer sollte generell nicht die privat genutzte sein, und eine emailadresse wie Haarwerk@dingens.de stellt dann auch kein Problem dar. Fotos sind ebenfalls nicht zwingend notwendig, wollte ich nur mal erwähnt haben...
> 
> Daher bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage : Datenschutz schön und gut, aber der Name aus dem Forum nützt mir nur was wenn ich den im Internet mit Daten in Verbindung bringen kann die dort schon hinterlassen wurden. Und was ihr da hinterlasst liegt in eurer Hand !



Wenn ich nun aber einen Kunden habe, der nach meinem Namen im Internet sucht? Man kann ja nicht immer davon ausgehen, dass die Leute nur den Firmennamen verwenden. 
Vollkommen egal, unter welcher Telefonnummer man von Mitspielern genervt werden könnte. Würde mich im Geschäft genauso ärgern.
Es stört mich ja nicht, dass ich Fotos von mir auf meiner Homepage habe und andere sich die angucken können. Und ebenso, dass ich generell im Internet zu finden bin.
Aber es hat niemanden zu interessieren, dass ich "Lieschen Müller", vom "Haarwerk" aus "123456 Sturmwind" auch Wow Spiele.


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. Juli 2010)

Ternum schrieb:


> Das ist ja genau der Kritikpunkt. Wenn Blizzard die realID so umsetzt wie geplant, dann hat man die Veröffentlichung eben nicht mehr in der eigenen Hand (Stichwort freundesliste). Und um jemandem mit dem Realnamen zu finden, braucht man ein Telefonbuch, mehr nicht. Nicht jeder heisst Gerd Müller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer im Telefonbuch steht hat seine Daten dort freigegeben. Ich selbst stehe nicht im Telefonbuch, denn meine Telefonnummer brauchen nur die Leute denen ich sie persönlich gebe. Erstaunlich hm ?

Und es ist ein leichtes Vorgesetzten zu sagen das man ein Recht darauf hat nicht auf einer Website zur Schau gestellt zu werden, wer dazu nicht den Mumm hat (sprich notfalls auch mal einen Anwalt einschaltet) kann sich auch nicht beschweren.



Blubb2310 schrieb:


> @Long_Wolf
> 
> Das stimmt so nicht Ganz. Du bist als Inhaber eines Betriebes verpflichtet, deinen Namen etc ... anzugeben. Erstens beim zuständigen Amtsgericht und ggf bei Handwerk- und/oder Handelskammer. Zudem bist du verpflichtet. Name des Inahbers an die Tür des Betriebes zukleben.
> 
> ...



Amtsgericht und Handelskammer werde ich aber nicht anschreiben wenn ich nicht weiss das jemand selbstständig ist...das müsste ich ja zumindest vermuten/ahnen/wissen das dem so ist... und wenn ich den Aufkleber an der Tür zum Betrieb lesen kann ist der Reale Name im Forum ja wohl schon sinnfrei


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. Juli 2010)

loumina schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun aber einen Kunden habe, der nach meinem Namen im Internet sucht? Man kann ja nicht immer davon ausgehen, dass die Leute nur den Firmennamen verwenden.
> Vollkommen egal, unter welcher Telefonnummer man von Mitspielern genervt werden könnte. Würde mich im Geschäft genauso ärgern.
> Es stört mich ja nicht, dass ich Fotos von mir auf meiner Homepage habe und andere sich die angucken können. Und ebenso, dass ich generell im Internet zu finden bin.
> Aber es hat niemanden zu interessieren, dass ich "Lieschen Müller", vom "Haarwerk" aus "123456 Sturmwind" auch Wow Spiele.



Ich fürchte da reden wir aber aneinander vorbei... 

Fakt ist, es ist nicht zwingend erforderlich das du deinen Namen ins Telefonbuch oder ins Internet packst. Du hast es getan, aus verständlichen Gründen wie ich hinzufügen möchte, und dabei auf den Datenschutz wenig bis gar nicht geachtet. Wieso beschwerst du dich nun darüber das man Daten von dir im Netz finden kann die DU freiwillig und absichtlich hinterlassen hast ?


----------



## Ternum (7. Juli 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Das Risiko ist genauso hoch, wie bei "telefonbuch.de". Früher nutzten wir für unsere Telefonstreiche noch das Telefonbuch aus Papier. Heute hat man das Internet.
> 
> Wie bereits ein Vorposter geschrieben hat, erhöht sich das Risiko erst, wenn man auch gleich eine Verbindung zu anderen Daten postet. Wie z.B. Wohnort, Telefonnummer etc.



Nein: dann erhöht es sich weiter. Denn im Gegensatz zu einem Telefonbuch hat mein potenzieller Stalker durchaus eine Beziehung zu mir. Vielleicht passt ihm meine Meinung im Forum nicht. Vielleicht habe ich was gelootet, das er auch gern hätte. Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied zu einem einfachen Eintrag im Telefonbuch, und ebenso auch ein Unterschied zu dem, was mein Postbote von mir weiss. 

Ich wäre nicht einmal betroffen: trotz einmaligen Namens und der Tatsache, dass ich seit 1993 im Netz unterwegs bin, ist kaum eine brauchbare Spur von mir zu finden. Aber dieselbe Vorsicht kannst du nicht bei jedem voraussetzen. Und es ist gefährlich, sich dann auf den Standpunkt "na, dann haste eben Pech gehabt" zu stellen.

Gruesse.


----------



## Gerdigerd (7. Juli 2010)

Skaduush schrieb:


> Schon das alleine sollte dir bzw den anderen, die ein Problem damit haben das man ihren Namen sehen kann, zeigen, wie SIMPEL es ist ALLES über dich heraus zu finden...
> EDITH sagt: ..vorrausgesetzt man kennt den richtigen Namen ^^





Das ist so EINFACH NICHT RICHTIG !

Es gibt nur das rauszufinden,was du selber irgendwo veröffentlicht hast.Und das hat nunmal nichts mit Blizzard zu tun.
Wenn ich meinen Namen googele finde ich 2 Links zu 10 Jahre zurückliegenden Konzerten von mir und das wars.Keine Adresse,garnichts.Es liegt nunmal nicht in der Verantwortung von Blizzard,welche Informationen ihr über euch im Netz preis gebt,die dann mit Hilfe des Names und einer Suchmaschine ausgewertet werden können.Es ist eure Verantwortung.Ein Name allein kann mit den Mitteln,die dem normalen user zur Verfügung stehen,KEIN Datenleck sein.

Und dass ihr mit eurem Namen für das steht,was ihr macht ( hier kommt ja immer wieder das Bsp :"wenn ich mal(!) support brauche werd ich ins forum geschickt") sollte für eine Community,die scheinbar Akzeptanz Probleme hat,das mindeste sein.
Wir werfen der Gesellschaft fehlenden " Integrationswillen " vor ( angeblich gibt es ja sooviele Arbeitgeber,die danach entscheiden ob man WoW spielt oder nicht,dass es sogar merkbar die Arbeitslosenzahl nach oben drückt,wie einige kluge Köpfe hier bemerkt haben) aber sind nichtmal in der Lage,unsere nach außen lächerlich wirkende Avatare abzulegen,wenn man zb Hardware Hilfe im Forum sucht (war ja DAS Beispiel einiger)


Grüße


----------



## Lokibu (7. Juli 2010)

> Nein: dann erhöht es sich weiter. Denn im Gegensatz zu einem Telefonbuch hat mein potenzieller Stalker durchaus eine Beziehung zu mir. Vielleicht passt ihm meine Meinung im Forum nicht. Vielleicht habe ich was gelootet, das er auch gern hätte. Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied zu einem einfachen Eintrag im Telefonbuch, und ebenso auch ein Unterschied zu dem, was mein Postbote von mir weiss.



Das stimmt auch wieder, daran habe ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Blubb2310 (7. Juli 2010)

@Long_Wolf:

Darauf zielte auch meine Aussage nicht, das du entsprechenden Kammern etc ... gehen sollst. Hier gehts nur um den Aspekt der Selbstauskunft in Form des Real-Namen.

*§ 4e Inhalt der Meldepflicht
Sofern Verfahren automatisierter Verarbeitungen meldepflichtig sind, sind folgende
Angaben zu machen:
1. Name oder Firma der verantwortlichen Stelle,
2. Inhaber, Vorstände, Geschäftsführer oder sonstige gesetzliche oder nach
der Verfassung des Unternehmens berufene Leiter und die mit der Leitung der
Datenverarbeitung beauftragten Personen,
3. Anschrift der verantwortlichen Stelle,
4. Zweckbestimmungen der Datenerhebung, -verarbeitung oder -nutzung,*

Fakt ist, dass der Weg von Blizzard ein Verstoss gegen das geltene Recht in Deutschland ist. Wer unachtsam selbst Daten ins Netz stellt, ist selber Schuld. Aber alljene die dies nicht tun und nun nach jahrelangem WoW Spielens soetwas erdulden müssen, haben denke auch ein gewisses Recht auf Wahrung Ihrer Daten.

Zum Telefonbucheintrag:
Wenn du einen Vertrag mit irgendeinem Telefonprovider abschliesst, hast du das Recht gegen eine Veröffentlichung deiner Daten im Telefonbuch oder anderen öffentlichen Registern zu widersprechen. Der vertrag verliert dadurch nicht seine Gültigkeit und kommt dennoch zu Stande. Der Provider wird nun im Idealfall deine Daten nicht öffentlich eintragen lassen.

Blizzard jedoch übergeht diese Tatsache einfach. Denn laut Gesetz hat jeder die Möglichkeit trotz der Vertragsbestandteile in der EULA gegen einzelne Teile die seine persönlichen Daten betreffend zuwidersprechen. Der Vertrag kommt dann dennoch Zustande.


----------



## loumina (7. Juli 2010)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Ich fürchte da reden wir aber aneinander vorbei...
> 
> Fakt ist, es ist nicht zwingend erforderlich das du deinen Namen ins Telefonbuch oder ins Internet packst. Du hast es getan, aus verständlichen Gründen wie ich hinzufügen möchte, und dabei auf den Datenschutz wenig bis gar nicht geachtet. Wieso beschwerst du dich nun darüber das man Daten von dir im Netz finden kann die DU freiwillig und absichtlich hinterlassen hast ?



Lies bitte nochmals nach. Es stört mich nicht, was man dort über mich und meinen Beruf so findet. Ich möchte jedoch nicht, dass alle meine Kunden sehen können, dass ich Wow spiele. Diese Verknüpfung von meinem Beruf und Wow schmeckt mir einfach nicht.
Wie soll ich meinen Betrieb denn ohne direkte Kontaktmöglichkeit im Internet präsentieren? Schreibst du immer eine Email, wenn du zb zum Arzt musst? Oder einen Rohrbruch hast? usw.


----------



## Kromara@Durotan (7. Juli 2010)

Ich find die ID gut, da ich endlich mit meinem Bruder chatten kann, der auf einem anderen Server spielt.

Wers net mag muss es ja net benutzen.

Vote 4 Close


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. Juli 2010)

Ternum schrieb:


> Nein: dann erhöht es sich weiter. Denn im Gegensatz zu einem Telefonbuch hat mein potenzieller Stalker durchaus eine Beziehung zu mir. Vielleicht passt ihm meine Meinung im Forum nicht. Vielleicht habe ich was gelootet, das er auch gern hätte. Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied zu einem einfachen Eintrag im Telefonbuch, und ebenso auch ein Unterschied zu dem, was mein Postbote von mir weiss.
> 
> Ich wäre nicht einmal betroffen: trotz einmaligen Namens und der Tatsache, dass ich seit 1993 im Netz unterwegs bin, ist kaum eine brauchbare Spur von mir zu finden. Aber dieselbe Vorsicht kannst du nicht bei jedem voraussetzen. Und es ist gefährlich, sich dann auf den Standpunkt "na, dann haste eben Pech gehabt" zu stellen.
> 
> Gruesse.



Dem setze ich entgegen das man so etwas vorraussetzen sollte. Wer noch zu jung ist um sich selbst um so etwas zu kümmern hat Eltern die es können sollten. Wenn sich Mami und Papi allerdings nicht im geringsten darum scheren was das Blag gerade am PC veranstaltet wundert mich auch nicht das verbale Entgleisungen scheinbar ungeahndet bleiben. 

Und wenn 14jährige ihr komplettes Leben ins Netz stellen ohne das die Eltern a) davon wissen oder b) sich darum kümmern... also ehrlich an wem liegt das, an Blizzard ? kaum !

Wer hingegen erwachsen ist und sich auf facebook etc so verewigt hat (sprich wirklich alles freigegeben und auch die intimsten Bekenntnisse aus dem eigenen Leben öffentlich zugänglich) der sollte sich im Moment freilich in die Hose machen, die Schuld aber nicht bei Blizzard suchen sondern bei der Person die man morgens im Badezimmer im Spiegel sieht...


----------



## Firun (7. Juli 2010)

Kehlas schrieb:


> mimimi..
> 
> Klappe halten, sonst Backpfeifen !!



Wie meinen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schon mal was von der Netiquette gehört? bitte auch daran halten, danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. Juli 2010)

loumina schrieb:


> Lies bitte nochmals nach. Es stört mich nicht, was man dort über mich und meinen Beruf so findet. Ich möchte jedoch nicht, dass alle meine Kunden sehen können, dass ich Wow spiele. Diese Verknüpfung von meinem Beruf und Wow schmeckt mir einfach nicht.
> Wie soll ich meinen Betrieb denn ohne direkte Kontaktmöglichkeit im Internet präsentieren? Schreibst du immer eine Email, wenn du zb zum Arzt musst? Oder einen Rohrbruch hast? usw.



Ich wiederhole mich (bin ja unermüdlich) die Kontaktmöglichkeit im Internet hast DU geschaffen, freiwillig. DU hast entschieden deinen echten Namen, ein Bild etc dort anzugeben was NICHT zwingend erforderlich ist. 
Sicher dir könnten ein paar Kunden entgehen weil deine Kunden dich als "Liesschen Müller" weiterempfehlen statt als "Haarwerk" aber dieses Risiko wolltest du ja nicht eingehen...
Stattdessen bist du das Risiko eingegangen das jemand dich via der Kenntnis deines realen Namens wiederfinden kann. Nun hast du den Salat, die Schuld liegt aber nicht bei Blizzard, denn allein mit deinem Namen kann niemand etwas anfangen.

Nochmal : Du hattest deine Gründe, und man mag auch sagen verständliche, um deine Daten für jedermann zugänglich zu machen, aber zugänglich gemacht hast du sie und damit wirst du dann leben müssen.


----------



## GinoCasino (7. Juli 2010)

Ich finde die Real ID gut, weil man so seine Realen Freunde hinzufügen kann und Twinks von der Fl nehmen kann davon ab kennen die meinen Namen etc. auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das man im Forum auch seinen Namen zeigen muss finde ich nicht schlimm weil alle in eurer Umgebung kennen euren Namen auch.
Das heißt auch leute die ihr garnicht kennt Teilweise auf der Arbeit, Schule, leute von irgendwelchen Ämtern oder sonst was.
Versteh eh nicht seid dem es das Internet gibt muss man sich ständig hinter irgendwelchen Nicknames,Pseudonymen, Charnamen oder sonst was verstecken.
Wenn ihr in einen neuen Betrieb/Schule kommt und ihr stellt euch vor sagt ihr auch nicht Terrormaschine 2000 oder wenn der Name aufgerufen wird schreit ihr auch nicht Datenschutz bitte nicht nennen.
Seid dem es diese Nicknames gibt tun alle so als ob man ein Geheimagent wär.
Zur Real ID an sich wie gesagt man kann leute die man gut kennt hinzufügen, man muss es aber nicht scheinbar verstehen die meisten das nicht.


----------



## Leviathan666 (7. Juli 2010)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> Ja,und das WoW Forum ist natürlich voll mit Untermenschen,die dich stalken wenn du was gelootet hast oder eine unterschiedliche Meinung hast!



Ja freilich. Oder meinst du die ganzen Forentrolle haben nicht jetzt schon ein neues Hobby für die Zukunft: WoW-Spieler dank Realname im Forum stalken.


----------



## Tik der Tack (7. Juli 2010)

Moin

nur mal so zum nachdenken gibt da nen menschen den ich net mag.
Nun kaufe ich mir nen wow Classic.
Erstelle nen Battlenet Account unter seinem namen.
Und dann fange ich an nur scheise zu schreiben.

Mfg


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. Juli 2010)

Blubb2310 schrieb:


> @Long_Wolf:
> 
> Darauf zielte auch meine Aussage nicht, das du entsprechenden Kammern etc ... gehen sollst. Hier gehts nur um den Aspekt der Selbstauskunft in Form des Real-Namen.
> 
> ...



Wobei die Server in Frankreich stehen ich also nicht weiss inwieweit da das deutsche Recht greift <Kopfkratz> Aber das wird mir zu juristisch, das werde ich daher mangels Kentnnis der notwendigen Zusammenhänge nicht weiter verfolgen.


----------



## Lumena (7. Juli 2010)

Ich finde die RealID auch kritisch - getoppt wird das ganze nur von den geplanten Änderungen im Forum. 

Für meine realen Freunde finde ich sie sehr praktisch - sie haben sowieso meine Emailadresse und kennen meinen Namen. Da ich auf mehreren Servern spiele, ist das auch echt klasse, da man dann serverübergreifend nachfragen kann, ob man etwas gemeinsam machen will. 
Und es ist auch sehr lustig in Tausendwinter mit meinem realen Kumpel auf der Gegenseite zu quatschen, während wir einander verhauen. 

ABER 

BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING YOU

a) Voller Vor- und Zuname geht gar nicht. 

Bei Namen wie Müller, Maier, Schmidt mag das ja alles nicht so schlimm sein, aber ansonsten?! Ich nutze auch social communities mit meinem realen Namen ABER da kann ich wie schon geschrieben auswählen, wer was sieht - und wenn ich es will, auch einfach nen falschen Namen angeben. 
Gleichzeitig "unterschreibt" man ja auch, dass Blizz alle Chats offen gelegt werden dürfen. Blizz weiß sowieso wie ich mit vollem Namen heiße - und das genügt auch. Würde wenigstens der Name abgekürzt oder könnte man sich einen einzigen "OberNick" aussuchen wäre das wirklich wesentlich besser - über den könnte man sich dann auch adden. Meinetwegen das Ganze auch mit einer drölfundfünfzigstelligen ID und der Freund kann dann selbst einen Namen hineinschreiben. (Ob Charname oder realer ist dann egal sofern  ausgeschalten wird)

b) Freundesliste einsehen

Ich habe in meinen 4 Jahren WoW als Frau schon zu viele Stalker erlebt die durchaus auch zu hirnrissigen Methoden greifen würden, wie sich bei realen Freunden "einzuschleimen", die sich vielleicht weniger kritisch mit dem neuen Feature auseinandergesetzt haben und *pflob* ist mein realer Name raus. GUTE NACHT. Ich möchte hier betonen, dass ich nicht unterstelle, dass alle WoW-Spieler diese Tendenz haben - aber eben auch betonen, dass es sie gibt! Und was brauchen meine Freunde wissen, mit wem ich noch befreundet bin? Wenn sie sich selbst kennen, dann können sie sich auch selbst adden und brauchen dieses Feature nicht - verstehe den Sinn dahinter nicht. 


c) Keine Rückzugsmöglichkeiten mehr

Ich habe einige reale Freunde aufgenommen, aber gleich geklärt, dass ich mitunter auch auf anderen Servern spiele und nicht immer Lust habe, dieses oder jenes zu tun. Dass man keine Rückzugstwinks auswählen kann, finde ich auch sehr schade. 

d) Forum: 

Im Forum wird das ganze noch getoppt. Schätze mal da wird dann viel auf externe Foren ausgelagert wie z.B. hier. 
Erstens glaube ich nicht, dass viele Forentrolls und Flamer aus dem Forum verschwinden. Denen ist das nämlich zum Teil total egal und sie würden sich genauso aufführen wie vorher unter einem Nickname. Dafür verschwinden dann die Leute, die wirklich weitergeholfen haben. Zudem möchte ich nicht, dass ein potenzieller zukünftiger Arbeitgeber weiß, was ich in meiner Freizeit so treibe und Foren sind a) Googlebar b) vergisst das Internet nie. 

Von der Idee her (Server/Spieleübergreifende Kommunikation) klasse - Umsetzung mehr als mangelhaft. Mein realer Name geht niemanden etwas an außer ich gebe ihn selbst heraus und diese Wahl möchte ich im Spiel UND im Forum haben.


----------



## Ivensis (7. Juli 2010)

Namen sind Schall und Rauch, es gibt fast keine namen die einzigartig sind deshalb WAYNE °°°


----------



## Blubb2310 (7. Juli 2010)

@Long_Wolf

Um dich zuberuhigen. Egal wo Blizzard seine Server oder Firmenzentralen stehen hat, Blizzard ist an deutsche Gesetze gebunden. Jedes Unternehmen hat sich in jeder Hinsicht nach unseren Gesetzen zurichten. Denn unsere Gesetze sind ja nicht nur dazu da ihren eigenen Bürger zuärgern *ironie* sondern um uns auch für Willkür anderer zuschützen.

Gruss


----------



## X-orzist (7. Juli 2010)

Ivensis schrieb:


> Namen sind Schall und Rauch, es gibt fast keine namen die einzigartig sind deshalb WAYNE °°°



dies ist vollkommen falsch ... siehe der nette amerikanische GM, dessen Namen ich hier nicht nochmal veröffentlichen Will, nachdem er beweisen wollte, wie "ungefährlich es doch ist, seinen Namen im WOW - Forum" ersichtlich zu machen, dauerte es nicht lange und es waren sämtliche Daten vom Ihm bekannt:

- Alter
- Wohnort
- Telefonnummer
- sogar seine polizeilichen Auffälligkeiten 
- Facebook - Account


----------



## Pusillin (7. Juli 2010)

Was mich daran aufregt, ist, dass es keine Abstufung gibt:
Also eine "Freundschaft" wo man dann z.B. auch Namen etc. sehen kann, für
Bekannte aus dem Reallife, und eine für Leute die man nett findet, mit denen man sich gerne
weiter unterhalten würde (wie jetzt durch Real ID), nur denen man halt noch ungerne
alle Daten über sich offenbart. Und dann halt die letzte, ganz normale Freundesanfrage, nur 
von einem Char zu einem Anderen.

Eine Verbesserung noch:
Wenn jemand öfter von Main auf Twinks loggt, blinken dauerhaft Fenster auf
"online", "offline"... Das sollte man einfach entfernen, oder nur machen wenn derjenige das Spiel wechselt z.b. -
jedenfalls einschränken und die Anzahl der Aufblinkenden Fenster damit reduzieren.


----------



## Magistinus (7. Juli 2010)

Lumena schrieb:


> Ich finde die RealID auch kritisch - getoppt wird das ganze nur von den geplanten Änderungen im Forum.
> 
> Für meine realen Freunde finde ich sie sehr praktisch - sie haben sowieso meine Emailadresse und kennen meinen Namen. Da ich auf mehreren Servern spiele, ist das auch echt klasse, da man dann serverübergreifend nachfragen kann, ob man etwas gemeinsam machen will.
> Und es ist auch sehr lustig in Tausendwinter mit meinem realen Kumpel auf der Gegenseite zu quatschen, während wir einander verhauen.
> ...




Extra das ganze Post zitiert! Genauso ist es und das ganze wird dann auch noch für immer im Internet sichtbar sein, Personal Chefs, Arbeitgeber und spätere Freunde werden den Foren Mist für Jahre lesen können. Genau, wir haben ja nix zu verbergen!


----------



## loumina (7. Juli 2010)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich (bin ja unermüdlich) die Kontaktmöglichkeit im Internet hast DU geschaffen, freiwillig. DU hast entschieden deinen echten Namen, ein Bild etc dort anzugeben was NICHT zwingend erforderlich ist.
> Sicher dir könnten ein paar Kunden entgehen weil deine Kunden dich als "Liesschen Müller" weiterempfehlen statt als "Haarwerk" aber dieses Risiko wolltest du ja nicht eingehen...
> Stattdessen bist du das Risiko eingegangen das jemand dich via der Kenntnis deines realen Namens wiederfinden kann. Nun hast du den Salat, die Schuld liegt aber nicht bei Blizzard, denn allein mit deinem Namen kann niemand etwas anfangen.
> 
> Nochmal : Du hattest deine Gründe, und man mag auch sagen verständliche, um deine Daten für jedermann zugänglich zu machen, aber zugänglich gemacht hast du sie und damit wirst du dann leben müssen.



Nein, das werde ich nicht. Die Konsequenz für mich ist, dass ich mit Wow aufhören werde. Denn was ich sonst noch so in meinem Leben treibe, außer "Liesschen Müller" zu sein und "Haare zu schneiden" geht niemanden im Internet etwas an. 
Ich habe meinen Internetauftritt für mein Geschäft erstellt. Damit möchte ich in Verbindung stehen. Alles andere, was private Dinge betrifft- nicht mit mir.
Das Forum ist ein Teil vom Spiel. Auch die GMs im Spiel schicken einen dort mal hin. Man könnte auf andere Foren ausweichen- aber warum? Es gehört zum Service dazu.
Da es wohl keine Option geben wird, die einen frei entscheiden lässt, in welcher Form man im Forum angezeigt wird, sehe ich da keine andere Lösung. Ich möchte einfach selbst entscheiden können, was ich öffentlich mache und was nicht. 
Ich möchte das alles einfach auch weiterhin trennen können.


----------



## LostPain (7. Juli 2010)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Namen zu ändern? Z.b wenn man eine 2te Lieferadresse einfügt? kann es gerade nicht testen da die Server down sind.

MfG
Losty


----------



## Resch (7. Juli 2010)

X-orzist schrieb:


> dies ist vollkommen falsch ... siehe der nette amerikanische GM, dessen Namen ich hier nicht nochmal veröffentlichen Will, nachdem er beweisen wollte, wie "ungefährlich es doch ist, seinen Namen im WOW - Forum" ersichtlich zu machen, dauerte es nicht lange und es waren sämtliche Daten vom Ihm bekannt:
> 
> - Alter
> - Wohnort
> ...




Eben genau das ist dass was viele nicht verstehen wollen. Mit dem Namen und der ISP des Posters (welche man sehr leicht raus bekommt) wird der Personenkreis schon ziemlich weit eingeschränkt.


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. Juli 2010)

Lumena schrieb:


> []...Ich habe in meinen 4 Jahren WoW als Frau schon zu viele Stalker erlebt die durchaus auch zu hirnrissigen Methoden greifen würden, wie sich bei realen Freunden "einzuschleimen", die sich vielleicht weniger kritisch mit dem neuen Feature auseinandergesetzt haben und *pflob* ist mein realer Name raus. GUTE NACHT.


Die Leute wissen dann deinen Namen...nicht deine Adresse Handynummer normale Telefonnummer etc etc

Sollten die oben genannten Daten im Internet frei zugänglich sein dann sorg dafür das sie es nicht mehr sind ! 




Lumena schrieb:


> Erstens glaube ich nicht, dass viele Forentrolls und Flamer aus dem Forum verschwinden. Denen ist das nämlich zum Teil total egal und sie würden sich genauso aufführen wie vorher unter einem Nickname. Dafür verschwinden dann die Leute, die wirklich weitergeholfen haben. Zudem möchte ich nicht, dass ein potenzieller zukünftiger Arbeitgeber weiß, was ich in meiner Freizeit so treibe und Foren sind a) Googlebar b) vergisst das Internet nie.



zu Punkt 1 : 
Die meisten Forentrolle werden ganz fix einen Spagat hinlegen müssen denn viele von denen verstecken sich wirklich nur in der Anonymität des Internets. Ich kenne wenige Leute egal welchen Alters die ihren Frust so von Angesicht zu Angesicht rauslassen würden wie in einem Forum da sie dort nämlich mit Konsequenzen rechnen müssten, sei es im jugendlichen Alter eine körperliche Reaktion oder als Volljähriger (absichtlich schreibe ich nicht erwachsen) eine juristische...

zu Punkt 2 : Sicherlich ist es nicht immer angenehm das nachweisbar ist welche Hobbies man hat, aber beim googlen wird es kaum einen Arbeitgeber interessieren ob man WoW spielt, denn wer dort nicht durch verbale Entgleisungen auffällt wird von einem Arbeitgeber der firm genug ist das Internet zur Recherche zu nutzen auch nicht benachteiligt...


----------



## Blubb2310 (7. Juli 2010)

Zum Thema Google:

In Deutschland ist es eigentlich nicht möglich via Google deine Daten zusuchen. Du wirst im Regelfall nur Personen des öffentlichen Rechts oder anderer Personen öffentlichen Interesses finden. ( Buchautoren, Wissenschaftler etc ... ). ich habe es mit meinem Namen getestet. Jedenfalls war mein Name nicht zufinden in irgendeinem Zusammenhang.

In Amerika siehts da anders aus. Da kannst du mit google wirklich alles googlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. Juli 2010)

loumina schrieb:


> Nein, das werde ich nicht. Die Konsequenz für mich ist, dass ich mit Wow aufhören werde. Denn was ich sonst noch so in meinem Leben treibe, außer "Liesschen Müller" zu sein und "Haare zu schneiden" geht niemanden im Internet etwas an.
> []....
> Ich möchte das alles einfach auch weiterhin trennen können.



Dann hast du doch deine Lösung gefunden . Radikal in meinen Augen aber du triffst die Entscheidungen in deinem Leben. Ich erlaube mir da nur eine andere Meinung als du, die Fakten will ich nun nicht mehr alle aufzählen die habe ich zur Genüge kund getan. Immerhin stehst du zu deiner Entscheidung und lässt somit weiterhin deine Daten für jeden frei zugänglich im Netz.


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. Juli 2010)

X-orzist schrieb:


> dies ist vollkommen falsch ... siehe der nette amerikanische GM, dessen Namen ich hier nicht nochmal veröffentlichen Will, nachdem er beweisen wollte, wie "ungefährlich es doch ist, seinen Namen im WOW - Forum" ersichtlich zu machen, dauerte es nicht lange und es waren sämtliche Daten vom Ihm bekannt:
> 
> - Alter
> - Wohnort
> ...



Und warum ? Weil er all diese Daten im Netz hinterlassen hatte...

ER nicht Blizzard


----------



## X-orzist (7. Juli 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Eben genau das ist dass was viele nicht verstehen wollen. Mit dem Namen und der ISP des Posters (welche man sehr leicht raus bekommt) wird der Personenkreis schon ziemlich weit eingeschränkt.



es geht ja noch weiter ^^

zwischenzeitlich sieht man Bilder von dem Haus indem er mit seinen Eltern wohnt, welches Auto er fährt, welches Kennzeichen es hat


----------



## Lumena (7. Juli 2010)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Die Leute wissen dann deinen Namen...nicht deine Adresse Handynummer normale Telefonnummer etc etc
> 
> Sollten die oben genannten daten im Internet frei zugänglich sein dann sorg dafür das sie es nicht mehr sind !



Ich bin Freiberufler - wären sie es nicht, hätte ich ein Problem oder ganz einfach keine Jobs mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Manchmal vergesst ihr, dass das Internet nicht ausschließlich eine Spielwiese ist.




Long_Wolf schrieb:


> zu Punkt 1 :
> Die meisten Forentrolle werden ganz fix einen Spagat hinlegen müssen denn viele von denen verstecken sich wirklich nur in der Anonymität des Internets. Ich kenne wenige Leute egal welchen Alters die ihren Frust so von Angesicht zu Angesicht rauslassen würden wie in einem Forum da sie dort nämlich mit Konsequenzen rechnen müssten, sei es im jugendlichen Alter eine körperliche Reaktion oder als Volljähriger (absichtlich schreibe ich nicht erwachsen) eine juristische...
> 
> zu Punkt 2 : Sicherlich ist es nicht immer angenehm das nachweisbar ist welche Hobbies man hat, aber beim googlen wird es kaum einen Arbeitgeber interessieren ob man WoW spielt, denn wer dort nicht durch verbale Entgleisungen auffällt wird von einem Arbeitgeber der firm genug ist das Internet zur Recherche zu nutzen auch nicht benachteiligt...



zu Punkt 2: Ich sage auch immer, dass ein Arbeitgeber, der mich nicht einstellen will, weil es meinetwegen bei Facebook ein Bild von mir mit einem Glas Wein gibt, auch kein Arbeitgeber für mich sein wird - den will ich nämlich nicht. ABER dennoch will ich selbst entscheiden können, ob dieses Bild mit einem Glas Wein unter meinem Namen zu finden ist oder nicht. Und das gleiche gilt für WoW oder jedes andere Hobby das ich habe. Und Tatsache ist, dass es schon Kündigungen wegen zu reger Teilnahme an Foren gab (selbst bei Krankschreibung) und dabei in keinster Weise auf verbale Entgleisungen eingegangen wurde, sondern auf die Tatsache DASS und ZUVIEL. 

zu Punkt 1: Hinter der Anonymität verstecken sich Trolle, aber auch andere. Ich zum Beispiel und ich genieße es! Da kann ich nämlich mal abschalten und das reale außen vor lassen - und dafür sind Hobbies ja mitunter auch da. Die Leute die auch im Fitnessstudio sind können schließlich auch nicht alle meinen kompletten Vor- und Zunamen einsehen, nur weil ich vorher im Aerobickurs eine Anmerkung gemacht habe. 


Zum Gruselkabinett: 
Beispiele erwünscht? Hatte neben Telefonterror auch schon jemanden vor der Haustür stehen. Das macht Spaß! Konnte in meinem Fall alles "friedlich" lösen, aber schön ist sowas nun wirklich nicht!


----------



## kid666 (7. Juli 2010)

Eine Online Petition GEGEN die Real ID -> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/wowforum/
der Link darf sehr gerne weitergeschickt werden! Wir können als Spieler etwas bewirken!


----------



## LostPain (7. Juli 2010)

LostPain schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Namen zu ändern? Z.b wenn man eine 2te Lieferadresse einfügt? kann es gerade nicht testen da die Server down sind.
> 
> MfG
> Losty


----------



## X-orzist (7. Juli 2010)

Wenn die Spieler ihren Klarnamen nicht zur Offenlegung durch den Betreiber freigegeben haben, ist das nach § 4 Abs. 1 BDSG unzulässig (und strafbar oder bußgeldbewehrt, §§ 43, 44 BDSG). 

Wenn in den Nutzungsbedingungen usw. etwas steht und die Spieler diesen pauschal zustimmen mussten, bleibt immer noch die Frage, ob diese gültige AGBs sind oder ob sie unfair sind. Dann stellt das Gericht die Unwirksamkeit fest. 

Der Betreiber kann nicht einseitig über die Namen verfügen, egal in welcher Form. 

https://www.bfdi.bund.de/bfdi_forum/showthread.php?1394-Blizzard-will-in-ihren-Foren-den-b%FCrgerlichen-Namne-ver%F6ffentlichen


----------



## Dreviak (7. Juli 2010)

So fängt es an. Nach dieser Änderung kommt dann wieder auf allen Internetseiten und im TV das ein Jugendlicher einen anderen zu tode geprügelt hat, weil man ihm sein Epic weggewürfelt hat. 

Ausserdem sind die Ausmasse viel grösser als jetzt vielleicht erwartet. Nur weil ein paar nie was im Forum gepostet haben, heisst das nicht das Leute sich zb Klassenguides aus dem Forum holen (vorallem neue Spieler). Wenn aber keiner mehr seine Guides wegen Vor und Nachnamen reinstellt oder Klassenfragen beantwortet werden, weil man nicht möchte das sein RL Name bekannt gegeben wird, wird das nicht nur die Trolle und Flamer fernhalten. Es muss nicht so kommen, aber es kann so kommen. Als Neuling sich auf den ganzen Fanseiten rumzutreiben um was bestimmtes zu bekommen zu einer Frage ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache. Das wird viele neue Spieler abschrecken. Sie hören auf mit WoW und werden es auch keinem Weiterempfehlen. Zu einem Spiel gehört nunmal auch das man sich mit anderen Spielern austauscht, aber um jeden Preis. Ich wollte zb nicht, das man meinen Namen komplett sieht. So werden vermutlich viele denken. Mich würde es auch nicht wundern, wenn den Trollen und Flamern das sowieso egal ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ob das das aus wäre für WoW kann schon passieren, muss es aber nicht. Man wird es sehen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Juli 2010)

X-orzist schrieb:


> Wenn die Spieler ihren Klarnamen nicht zur Offenlegung durch den Betreiber freigegeben haben, ist das nach § 4 Abs. 1 BDSG unzulässig (und strafbar oder bußgeldbewehrt, §§ 43, 44 BDSG).




Wunderbar!
Da bekomm ich richtig Lust, nach der Änderung was ins Offi-Forum zu posten und dann zu klagen
*ernst mein* so was macht mir Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## j-gordon-s (7. Juli 2010)

kid666 schrieb:


> Eine Online Petition GEGEN die Real ID -> http://www.ipetition...ition/wowforum/
> der Link darf sehr gerne weitergeschickt werden! Wir können als Spieler etwas bewirken!



Findet das keiner ein bisschen pervers, bei einer Online-Petition gegen die Veröffentlichung des echten Namens im Internet mitzumachen, die erfordert den echten Namen im Internet zu veröffentlichen?


----------



## Regine55 (7. Juli 2010)

j-gordon-s schrieb:


> Findet das keiner ein bisschen pervers, bei einer Online-Petition gegen die Veröffentlichung des echten Namens im Internet mitzumachen, die erfordert den echten Namen im Internet zu veröffentlichen?



Das ist Ironie wie sie leibt und lebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: Das mit den echten Namen im Forum, sei nur ein Überstzungsfehler gewesen. Es gibt ab dem Punkt die Möglichkeit seinen Vornamen sich anzeigen zulassen. Nicht mehr, nciht weniger. Alles andere ist gesetzteswidrig.


----------



## axaxel (7. Juli 2010)

Eine andere Gaming Seite berichtet derzeit über die negativen Auswirkungen der Real-ID. Hier der Link www.gamona.de/games/activision-blizzard,blizzards-bashiok-ist-erstes-opfer-der-real-id:news,1769743.html


----------



## Warranty (7. Juli 2010)

Ihr müsst das ja auch nicht mit jedem Spieler mit dem ihr zusammen spielt machen.
Ich mach das auch nur mit meinem RL-Kollegen den ich schon sehr lange kenne..


----------



## timinatorxx (7. Juli 2010)

Icejumper schrieb:


> Dann auch noch die Email angeben zu müssen... dann braucht man ansich ja nur noch das PW zu hacken um an den Acc zu kommen.
> 
> LG



Tipp: kauf dir den authentifi ach egal diesen code den du beim spielbeginn eingeben muss dann is nixx mit hacken und ich sehe das sytsem so das ich meine email nur an leute gebe die ich persönlich kenne und schon etwas länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außerdem wenn du dich mit ingame freunden aufm server vernetzen willst brauchst du nur den char namen angeben dann steht da auch nur der charname 

Immer dieser müll mit das geht zu weit und blablabla


----------



## j-gordon-s (7. Juli 2010)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Das ist Ironie wie sie leibt und lebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wen wollen die mit der Story eigentlich verarschen? Übersetzungfehler? Hat das einer in Suaheli verfasst und ein anderer dann ins Englische falsch übersetzt. Ich dachte die sitzen in Kalifornien und Englisch ist sozusagen die Company-Language (gibt's dafür einen richtigen Begriff?).

Nur mal ein Auszug aus der englischsprachigen Meldung:

"The first and most significant change is that in the near future, anyone posting or replying to a post on official Blizzard forums will be doing so using their Real ID -- that is, their real-life first and last name -- with the option to also display the name of their primary in-game character alongside it. These changes will go into effect on all StarCraft II forums with the launch of the new community site prior to the July 27 release of the game, with the World of Warcraft site and forums following suit near the launch of Cataclysm. Certain classic forums, including the classic Battle.net forums, will remain unchanged."

Da bleibt eigentlich nicht viel Spielraum für Fehlinterpretation, vor allem wenn man den nächsten Absatz der Meldung auch noch mitnimmt:

"The official forums have always been a great place to discuss the latest info on our games, offer ideas and suggestions, and share experiences with other players -- however, the forums have also earned a reputation as a place where flame wars, trolling, and other unpleasantness run wild. Removing the veil of anonymity typical to online dialogue will contribute to a more positive forum environment, promote constructive conversations, and connect the Blizzard community in ways they haven't been connected before. With this change, you'll see blue posters (i.e. Blizzard employees) posting by their real first and last names on our forums as well."

Wer da noch die Geschichte mit dem Übersetzungsfehler glaubt, der glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann bzw. das Christkind.

Edit: Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Juli 2010)

axaxel schrieb:


> Eine andere Gaming Seite berichtet derzeit über die negativen Auswirkungen der Real-ID. Hier der Link www.gamona.de/games/activision-blizzard,blizzards-bashiok-ist-erstes-opfer-der-real-id:news,1769743.html




Das ist echt absolut krass und ich glaube mehr als diesen Artikel muss man zu dem Theam auch gar nicht mehr sagen.
Da steht alles drin!!!


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. Juli 2010)

Lumena schrieb:


> Ich bin Freiberufler - wären sie es nicht, hätte ich ein Problem oder ganz einfach keine Jobs mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Zu dem Thema habe ich mich schon ausführlich geäussert, daher hier die Kurzfassung :
Wer seine Daten, aus welch verständlichen Gründen im Netz verteilt ist selbst dafür verantwortlich !


----------



## Bighorn (7. Juli 2010)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung wegen RealID nicht wirklich. Es steht doch nun wirklich jedem Frei diesen"Servic" zu nutzen oder auch nicht.
Ebenso bleibt es euch offen das Blizz-Forum zu nutzen ... oder auch nicht.

@Dreviak
Keine Ahnung was für Leute du in deiner realID Liste hast. Aber wenn du solche Ängste hast solltest du da noch was überdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw. bei jeder Onlinebestellung gebt ihr Name, Adresse und eMail mit an, ohne zu wissen was die andere Seite mit den Daten macht.
Der Handel mit Adressen ist ein lukratives Geschäft und bringt so manchem Onlinehändler den ein oder anderen Euro/Adresse ein.


Twitter und co sind zudem in Tests auch nicht unbedingt als Sicher einzustufen was die Sicherheit der Daten betrifft. Sind diesbezüglich ja vor nicht all zu langer Zeit getestst worden.


Ein RL-Name bei Blizz alleine läßt einen die ganze Adresse und weiß nicht was ganz sicher nicht herausfinden.


----------



## Atak (7. Juli 2010)

Seh das genauso zwiespältig wie viele hier. Ich zB hab viele Leute mit den ich schon ewig zocke auch schon persönlich getroffen habe und denen auch ohne Probleme meine E-Mail Adresse geben würde, nur meinen richtigen vollen Vor und Zunamen müssen die auch nicht wissen unbedingt wenn man bedenkt das viele meiner RL Freunde nur meinen Spitznamen kennen geht das mit der Real ID schon etwas Zu weit.

Blizzard sollte erlauben die Leute wählen zu lassen was sie anzeigen lassen wollen damit wäre jedem geholfen. Hoffe das kommt bald auch denn der Aufschrei ist ja nun echt mal net sooo klein.


----------



## xxhajoxx (7. Juli 2010)

Die RealID ist mir persönlich recht egal aber auf die Sache mit dem Forum komm ich einfach nicht klar, man wird so oft an die Foren verwiesen das man sich da mal melden soll, sodass es schon fast Pflicht dort zu schreiben. Wenn man glück hat und was über google findet dann ist es gut so mache ich das auch aber wenn ich mal nichts finde bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als im Offi zu posten.
Für mich ist WoW ein Spiel ein MMO und keine Social Network Seite nein ein Spiel und in Spielen haben Realnamen nichts zu suchen.

Edit: Wenn Blizzard mal nen echten Grund nennen würde warum sie sowas für die Foren planen dann kann man vielleicht drüber diskutieren, aber wegen Trolling ? Also bitte das nimmt denen doch keiner ab


----------



## Jaqcis (7. Juli 2010)

Ich finde die Rl ID weder schlecht noch gut.

Für die wo gerne mit bekannten,verwantden oder freunden chatten wollen ist es eine gute Sache.(Voraussetzung ist man vertraut der Person)

Für die wo eher Angst haben das irgendwas negatives passiert, einfach kein bock haben das man die immer Sieht oder dene Ihr Name peinlich ist naja man sollte das lassen(Auch bei zweifel über die Person.

Ich persönlich habe 2 Kontakte darunter mein bruder und eine Spielerin die ich bereits seit 3 Jahren kenne. Benutze die Rl ID blos bei denen wo ich vertraue und weiß wie die ticken.
Wer es net gut findet muss es net machen keiner steht mit der Peitsche dahinter und zwing einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-orzist (7. Juli 2010)

Z i t a t:
Mit dem Start des neuen Battle.net ist es für uns sehr wichtig, eine neue und innovative Umgebung für Online-Gaming zu schaffen, in der die soziale Interaktion im Mittelpunkt steht und die Spielern den perfekten Ort bietet, um langfristige und tiefgründige Beziehungen aufzubauen.​
Das ist ein Online-Spiel - und nicht der geeignete Ort, um "tiefgründige" Beziehungen mit anderen Menschen aufzubauen, mit denen man nichtmal zusammenspielen will, vor allem weil man sie nicht kennt; und auch nicht das Interesse hat, Zielscheibe dieser unbekannten Masse zu werden. 

Das Veräußern des wahren Namens flagt die "wahre" Person nur als WoW-Spieler, was u. U. nicht Wunsch und Sinn des Online-spielens ist. Effektiv unterbindet Blizzard damit die in ihren Foren potentiell geäußerten Meinungen von Spielern, die dieses Veräußern ihres Namens nicht wünschen. 

Die Community eines MMORPG entledigt sich so des Rollenspiel-Gedankens und zieht mit Facebook gleich, addiert damit nur zum Onlineprofil eines Menschen. Wer also seine Online- und Ingame-Identität wahren will, wird effektiv aus den Foren verbannt.


----------



## Archiebald (7. Juli 2010)

Ich sehe die Real-ID auch mit gemischten Gefühlen. In meinen Augen wäre es sinnvoller gewesen, dass man seinem Battle.Net-Account quasi einen Alias zuweisen kann - also einen Username wie beispielsweise in ICQ oder anderen Instantmessengern.

Über diesen Username könnte man sich beispielsweise auch im Forum bewegen und über Profildetails eben die erweiterten Accountdaten anzeigen lassen. Somit hätte man die Möglichkeit nicht direkt Manfred Mustermann aus Berlin sondern eben Manfred M. aus B. anzeigen zu lassen - so könnte man den persönlichen Belangen der Spieler gerecht werden.
Aber es wäre ja nun nicht das erste und einzige Mal, dass sich ein amerikanisches Unternehmen über solch (für uns als deutsche selbstverständliche) Dinge hinwegsetzt.

für das Serdar Somuncu-Video - ich mag den Kerl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gottsched (7. Juli 2010)

Die Real-ID ist definitiv ein fortschritt. Allerdings sollte man nur "echte" freunde darin aufnehmen und nicht irgendwelche spieler die man in-game kennengelernt hat.


----------



## Natálya (7. Juli 2010)

Vor ein paar Tagen haben wir uns noch über das Freunde der Freunde einsehen aufgeregt, jetzt kommt was viel ärgeres. Eins ist klar, ab dem Zeitpunkt, ab dem man im Forum mit seinem echten Namen postet, ist das Forum für mich gestorben. Sehr schade, ich hab gerne dort gelesen und gepostet, aber ich sehe es nicht ein, meinen Namen in die Welt zu posaunen.

Edit: so, Account gekündigt. Hoffe das machen noch viele weitere Spieler. Das ist vermutlich die einzigste Methode um Blizz klar zu machen was man von ihnen denkt.


----------



## Gerry. (7. Juli 2010)

Spaceflyer schrieb:


> ich möchte nurmal sagen e-mailadresse kennen und hacken ist immer eine potentzielle gefahr. aber mal ehrlich hier kann man auch die email einsehen, wenn man will und euer benutzername ist für alle zu sehen. wurdet ihr deswegen hier schonmal gehackt oder irgentwo anders, wo man euren benutzernamen/e-mail sieht? in star trek online ist es so, das charname@benutzername steht, wenn man sich mit einem unterhält. und nein ich wurde da auch nicht gehackt. also vorher mal überlegen und dann schreiben. wenn man den benutzernamen hat. dann hat man noch lange nicht das passwort. und ich finde das feature sehr gut. weil man sich entlich auch serverübergreifend unterhalten kann. wie hier schon offt genug gesagt wurde, wenn ihr dass nicht wollt, dann nehmt keine freunde auf oder macht anderen nicht die fl angebote.



Es stimmt das man eher selten bei buffed gehackt wird. aber das liegt wohl eher daran, dass sich das eher nicht lohnt als das es nicht möglich wäre. ich kenne mich selbst mit hacken nicht gut aus, aber ich kenne ein einfaches programm, mit dem man nahezu sämtliche browserpasswortabfragen umgehen kann - nun stell dir vor du benutzt z.b. eine gmx email - es dauert 10 sekunden um deinen gmx account zu hacken und danach muss man nur noch zu battlenet gehen, accountdaten bestätigen (kriegt man per real id von dir freiwillig ausgeliefert) und muss nur noch bequem auf die email mit den neuen accountdaten warten und hat gleich noch die emailaddressen von deinen freunden, von denen wieder einige gmx, hotmail oder andere browseremaildienste benutzen - so schwer ist hacken mit realid!


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2010)

Ein Profi wenn es ums HAcking geht hat gesprochen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10 Sekunden für ein GMX PAsswort? "So ein PRogramm zum PAsswort knacken". Ähm, ja.



> ich kenne mich selbst mit hacken nicht gut aus


Das hast du erfolgreich bewiesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gott92 (7. Juli 2010)

Ich finde das RealID-Ding nicht schlimm, ich fänds nur noch schicker, wenn man mit RealID-Freunden eine Gruppe bilden könnte.

Und wenn die schon beim Thema sind alles mit B-Net-Faxen zu erweitern usw. könnten sie endlich auch machen, dass man accountgebundene Gegenstände über Server tauschen kann.


----------



## Leviathan666 (7. Juli 2010)

Geht die RealID zu weit?
Die Frage müsste inzwischen heißen "Geht Blizzard zu weit?".
Jetzt bekommen Leute nen PermaBann wenn sie in anderssprachigen Foren ihre Unterstützung kundtun.


----------



## nuriina (7. Juli 2010)

Fake Ticker: Buffed hat beschlossen ab sofort jeden Forum Account per Post Ident Verfahren verifizieren zu lassen und anschliessend Realnamen inkl. Adresse im Profilanzeigen zu lassen. "Dieser Schritt war unumgänglich, so der Pressesprecher von buffed.de. Am Beispiel Blizzard haben wir gesehen, das dieses Verfahren von den Usern akzeptiert ist und wir so eine heile Welt in unserer Community schaffen können".


----------



## Totemkrieger (7. Juli 2010)

Blizzard überschätzt sich da gewaltig.Absolut dagegen!!!


----------



## Lendryll (7. Juli 2010)

Herrlich:

http://www.gamona.de/games/activision-blizzard,blizzards-bashiok-ist-erstes-opfer-der-real-id:news,1769743.html


----------



## Smeal (7. Juli 2010)

http://tool.boerse.de/Activision_Blizzard-Aktie-A0Q4K4

auf 1 Woche stellen und sehen das ab dem 7.7. der Kurs senkrecht abfällt.
Das geschiet ihnen recht.

MFG


----------



## Kregal (7. Juli 2010)

_Es gibt tausendundeinen Grund, warum ein Mensch bestimmte Einzelheiten seiner Privatsphäre nicht offenbaren will, und es besteht nicht die geringste Pflicht, dies auch noch begründen zu müssen. Es reicht, dass man es nicht will._


----------



## X-orzist (7. Juli 2010)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Blizzard-will-Spielerforen-auf-Realnamen-umstellen-1034197.html


----------



## Totemkrieger (7. Juli 2010)

Ich muss sagen,ich hätte wirklich nicht gedacht,dass der Zeitpunkt mal kommt,wo sich die WoW Community zu über 90%(Foren,News etc.) einig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meinen Account habe ich soeben gekündigt.Ich mach es da ,wo es Blizzard am härtesten trifft,am Geldbeutel.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemkrieger (7. Juli 2010)

Zitat aus dem offi.Forum:



> Z i t a t:
> Guten Tag,
> 
> wenngleich mein Beitrag in der Masse dieses Threads untergehen wird, so möchte ich dennoch nicht darauf verzichten, meine Sicht der Dinge abzugeben, da ich derzeit maßlos enttäuscht bin, was uns hier aufgetischt wird.
> ...


----------



## Boraci (7. Juli 2010)

1. Blizzard selbst schreibt man sollte die Email/Real-ID nur an gute Freunde oder an die Familie weitergeben, wer sie jeden x- beliebigen Freund aus dem Spiel weitergibt ist selbst schuld.

2. Die neue Forenreglung mit Vor- und Nachnamen finde ich ganz gut, Datenschutz und AGB ist heute eh nicht mehr das wahre, seit dem es Soziale-Netzwerke gibt wie Facebook, Myspace und StudiVZ ist jeder 10te eh im Internet zu finden mit Anschrift, Telefonnummer, Beruf und anderen Informationen.

3. Nur weil jemand euren Vor- und Nachnamen hat, hat er nicht gleich Zugriff auf eure Mail-Adressen, Konten oder sonstige Dinge, denn es wird wie gesagt nur Vor- und Nachname angezeigt und so interessant seit ihr nicht. Höchstens Paranoid!

4. Es wird niemand gezwungen dort zu schreiben, es gibt genug externe Foren ( Buffed, Gamona etc. ) wo man sich austauschen kann ohne sein Vor- und Nachnamen angeben zu müssen.

5. Ich glaube kaum das jemand Besuch von irgendwelchen Schlägern bekommt nur weil er diesen als noob, gimp oder Sonstiges beleidigt. Ansonsten muss derjenige psychisch labil sein.

6. Außerdem wird es deinen Arbeitsgeber, Ausbilder oder Verwandten kaum interessieren was du in deiner Freizeit so tust, und falls doch denke ich das sie dafür Verständnis haben.


----------



## Soladra (7. Juli 2010)

Es ist total bescheuert. Diese Option macht aus Wow ein Katalog für Pedophiele.
Wenn man den NAmen von jemanden hat, und den in einen Raid einlädt, in dem zufälligerweise ein Pedo hockt, udn der hört, dass man eine jugendliche Ausdrucksweise hat und sich im TS noch ein bisschen piepsig anhört, dann schnallt der sofort, dass da was ist, das ins Beuteschema passt. Mit dem redt er dann noch ein bisschen, geht in ein paar innis, googlet fröhlich vor sich hin und ZACK! Hat er die Adresse, wann sie MIttagsschule hat, in welche Klasse sie geht, in Welche vereine sie geht. Und wenn amn in der Pause an der Tichennisplatte mit Umlaufen spielt, sieht man den kranken alten MAnn am rand des Schulgelädes nicht.

Was Acchacker angeht: Was braucht man mehr als ne E-Mail-Adresse, um bei Blizz "Passwort vergessen" zu machen und BÄM! ein neues Passwort zu haben, ohne das der Accbesitzer was von weiß?

In diesem Sinne: Bravo, Blizzard!-.-

"Papa, darf ich in Wow den Sivan asl Freund hinzufügen?" "Nein, er kann zu viel über dich herausfinden!"


----------



## nuriina (7. Juli 2010)

Alle die hier Real ID in den Blizzard Foren verteidigen bitte einmal den Namen in diesen Thread schreiben. :-) Ansonsten seid ihr unglaubwürdig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (7. Juli 2010)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem offi.Forum:



DAS ist ein schöner Text. Vielleicht merkt auch der Rest in den offiziellen Foren endlich einmal, dass sie da schon seit Ewigkeiten für dumm verkauft werden von einer völlig ignoranten und intoleranten sowie unfähigen Forenmoderation. In den offiziellen Foren gibt es keine Meinungsfreiheit sondern nur den Rotstift von Blauen, die gezielt Meinungsmache betreiben. Aber diese RealID ist ja nicht das einzige, was Momentan nicht so ganz stimmt an dem Kurs von Blizzard. Ich frage mich immer, wie weit Blizzard gehen wird und vor Allem wie weit die Spieler bereit sein werden, den Weg mitzugehen.


----------



## Deanne (7. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Es ist total bescheuert. Diese Option macht aus Wow ein Katalog für Pedophiele.
> Wenn man den NAmen von jemanden hat, und den in einen Raid einlädt, in dem zufälligerweise ein Pedo hockt, udn der hört, dass man eine jugendliche Ausdrucksweise hat und sich im TS noch ein bisschen piepsig anhört, dann schnallt der sofort, dass da was ist, das ins Beuteschema passt. Mit dem redt er dann noch ein bisschen, geht in ein paar innis, googlet fröhlich vor sich hin und ZACK! Hat er die Adresse, wann sie MIttagsschule hat, in welche Klasse sie geht, in Welche vereine sie geht. Und wenn amn in der Pause an der Tichennisplatte mit Umlaufen spielt, sieht man den kranken alten MAnn am rand des Schulgelädes nicht.



Ähem, bitte was? 

1. In erster Linie sollte man nur die Leute zu seiner Freundesliste hinzufügen, die man gut kennt und denen man vertraut. Und Wert darauf legen, dass diese es mit ihren Freunden genau so halten. Normale Freunde sind davon ja nicht betroffen und seine Battle.net-ID verrät man ja nicht jedem Spieler. Die fremden Leute im Raid kennen deinen Namen nicht, sondern nur die Personen, die du für vertrauensvoll hältst. Und diese sollte man sorgfältig auswählen.

2. Name und Vorname bringen einen erst mal nicht sehr weit. Das Problem entsteht erst, wenn man in Communities wie Facebook oder Studivz gefunden werden kann und dort private Daten angegeben hat. Dann ist man selber schuld, weil man solchen Portalen nicht seine Adresse oder Telefonnummer verraten sollte.
Wenn du überall veröffentlichst, wo man dich wann antreffen kann, dann ist das nicht die Schuld von Blizzard, sondern deine eigene Fahrlässigkeit.


Ich finde die Sache mit den Namen in den Foren auch bedenklich, aber ich stelle mich darauf ein und poste dort nichts mehr. Mitlesen kann man auch ohne Login und ehrlichgesagt wird mit im Off-Forum eh zuviel Müll verbreitet, als dass ich mich an den Diskussionen dort beteiligen möchte.


----------



## Boraci (7. Juli 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ähem, bitte was?
> 
> 1. In erster Linie sollte man nur die Leute zu seiner Freundesliste hinzufügen, die man gut kennt und denen man vertraut. Und Wert darauf legen, dass diese es mit ihren Freunden genau so halten. Normale Freunde sind davon ja nicht betroffen und seine Battle.net-ID verrät man ja nicht jedem Spieler. Die fremden Leute im Raid kennen deinen Namen nicht, sondern nur die Personen, die du für vertrauensvoll hältst.
> 
> ...


/Sign


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Juli 2010)

Boraci schrieb:


> 3. Nur weil jemand euren Vor- und Nachnamen hat hat er nicht gleich Zugriff auf eure Mail-Adressen, Konten oder sonstige Dinge, denn es wird wie gesagt nur Vor- und Nachname angezeigt und so interessant seit ihr nicht. Höchstens Paranoid!



Aha, paranoid ja?

soviel dazu


----------



## Annovella (7. Juli 2010)

WoW wird nunmal zu einem schei** Social Network aka Stasi.

Dachte erst, die Freundesliste bekommt wie im Steam einen selbst wählbaren Nickname oder bestenfalls den Namen des Hauptcharakters. Einladungen kann man über jeden Charakternamen des Spielers losschicken. So wäre es das Beste.

Das man die Freunde der Freunde sehen kann ist der größte Mistdreck, den Blizzard je hätte machen können.

Also: Blizzard failte bei:
- Dem Namen: WARUM muss man UNBEDINGT den EINLOGNAMEN(also die E-Mail) wissen um sich zu Adden??!! Damit gebe ich ja quasi schon die hälfte meiner Einlogdaten preis, sowas bescheuertes. Das geht sogar gegen Ihre eigenen Interessen: Im Einlogscreen steht unter anderem, dass man sein Acc nie mit jemanden teilen soll und man niemanden seine Einlogdaten gebe soll, das macht man quasi mit der E-Mail aber schon.
- Das Freund des Freundes sehen-Systems: 1. Man kann es nicht ausstellen. 2. Niemand der Freunde meiner Freunde geht es an wie ich im RL heiße. 3. Man hat keinen Unsichtbarmodus. D.h. ich kann nie wieder wenn ich Ruhe haben will einfach so einen Twink zocken. 
- Foren-Real-Lifename: Warum ausgerechnet muss man den RealNamen da sehen? Warum nicht gleich die Adresse, damit wenn man was gegen eine Person sagt diese vllt. im RL aus frust bei der anderen Person mal vorbeischauen kann. Juhu!
Blizz sollte lieber einen HAUPTCHARAKTER als fixierten Nutzernamen festlegen. D.h. erst Chars auf Stufe 10+ sollten wählbar sein. Zusätzlich könnte man ja Moderatoren "einstellen"(ach da finden sich auch welche die es umsonst machen!) dessen Aufgabe es ist, gegen Flamer etc vorzugehen. 

Es ist SOOO einfach die Community glücklich zu machen mit den Änderungen, wenn sie denn mal anders umgesetzt werden würden. Man kann nun natürlich sagen, das alles muss man nicht unbedingt machen. Also ins Forum Dinge schreiben oder Leute als Freund hinzufügen. Aber Auch ich schreib alle 2 Monate mal was im WoW Forum, weil man nunmal als neugieriger Mensch auch mal irgendwo herumfragt oder selbst Leuten hilft. Das wäre nun für mich gestorben wie für wohl locker 90% aller Spieler. Das Freundesystem benutze ich auch nur für zwei Personen, wobei die eine sonst niemanden in der Liste hat und die andere auch nur einen. Wenn ich sehe, das eine dieser Personen noch jemanden geaddet hat, werde ich diesen herauslöschen. Das System wäre sehr nice, weil ich auf zwei Servern aktiv spiele und z.B. so Ingame wissen könnte, wann mein 2on2 Mate online ist um uns für dies zu treffen.

Naja, kacke umgesetzt halt alles. Ging einfach zu sehr in die Persönlichkeitsrechte. Stasi, Social Network. Dabei merkt bis Dato Blizz nicht, das 90% aller Spieler GEGEN diesen scheiß sind. Spätestens wenn sie weiter machen mit dem Mist und es nichtmal mehr 500k Spieler gibt, wird Blizz es realisieren. Yay.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (7. Juli 2010)

Nachdem was nun los ist, wird Blizzard vermutlich einen halben Schritt zurückrudern und das ganze als Missverständnis deklarieren ("Klar könnt ihr auch nur euren Vornamen anzeigen lassen"), ein paar Wochen später, wenn sich die Aufregung aber wieder zwei Schritte nach vorn machen.

Lasst euch nicht einlullen! Real-ID wird über kurz oder lang verpflichtende Voraussetzung zum Spielen von World of Warcraft sein. Blizzard _will_ mit euren Daten Geld verdienen und _wird _mit euren Daten Geld verdienen, wenn ihr es zulasst.


----------



## Boraci (7. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aha, paranoid ja?
> 
> soviel dazu


Du liest dir das schon durch ja? MySpace, Facebook etc. Mitglieder sollten nicht so viel preis geben, und sich mit der Privatsphäre auseinandersetzen! Dann passiert sowas gar nicht erst.


----------



## X-orzist (7. Juli 2010)

Blizz:

Mit der geplanten Forenumstellung streben die Betreiber nun eine verstärkte Integration der Community-Funktionen an; auch eine Zusammenarbeit mit Facebook ist angekündigt – das alles erscheint jedoch nicht als primärer Grund für die Umstellungspläne.

Facebook

Hamburgs oberster Datenschützer Johannes Caspar will rechtlich gegen das Online-Netzwerk Facebook vorgehen. Er leitete ein förmliches Bußgeldverfahren gegen die Internet-Plattform ein, die ihre Deutschland-Zentrale in der Hansestadt hat. Hintergrund sei die anhaltende Praxis von Facebook, bei bestimmten Funktionen die E-Mail- und Handy-Adressbücher seiner Nutzer auszuwerten, erklärte der Datenschützer am Mittwoch. Caspar zufolge werden so auch Daten von Nichtnutzern ohne deren Einwilligung erhoben, langfristig gespeichert und zu Vermarktungszwecken genutzt.

Blizz + Facebook = RealID 

somit wäre es denkbar, das Facebook an weltweit Millionen von E-Mail- Adressen kommt ohne deren Einwilligung zu haben!!!


----------



## LaVerne (7. Juli 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> 2. Name und Vorname bringen einen erst mal nicht sehr weit. Das Problem entsteht erst, wenn man in Communities wie Facebook oder Studivz gefunden werden kann und dort private Daten angegeben hat. Dann ist man selber schuld, weil man solchen Portalen nicht seine Adresse oder Telefonnummer verraten sollte.
> Wenn du überall veröffentlichst, wo man dich wann antreffen kann, dann ist das nicht die Schuld von Blizzard, sondern deine eigene Fahrlässigkeit.



Wir reden hier von einem Spiel, in dem eine ganze Menge Jugendlicher und Kinder unterwegs sind - die haben meist die Einsicht bzw. Weitsicht nicht, inwiefern ihnen jemand schaden kann. Es wird ja eh nicht nur bei Nennung des vollen Namens bleiben:

"Nach den Erfolgen von Mircrosoft und Sony mit den diversen Communities will jetzt auch Blizzard zurückschlagen. Und zwar mit dem Verknüpfen der Onlineplattform Battle.net und Facebook."

http://www.giga.de/usernews/00025319-activision-blizzard-battlenet-verknuepft-mit-facebook/

Demnächst wird das dann wohl alles schön automatisch verknüpft. Eventuell noch mit Link in der Armory. Kinderschändern sowie sonstigen Stalkern öffnet man hier eine wunderbare Möglichkeit. Auch Mädels, die ein einfaches Foto bei Facebook hinterlassen und im WoW-Forum direkt als weiblich erkennbar sind, könnten unangenehme Überraschungen erleben. 

Trolle auszuschließen im WoW-Forum ist doch denkbar einfach, denn immerhin muß man sich da mit seinen Account-Daten anmelden, um posten zu können. Inwiefern soll die Real-ID vom Trollen abhalten, wenn doch angeblich eh keiner bei tausendfachem Vorhandensein eines deutschen Namens weiß, mit wem er es zu tun hat? Soll er befürchten müssen, daß er real eine auf's Maul bekommt, weil man ihn identifzieren kann - was dann direkt die Gefährlichkeit der Real-ID bestätigt?

Was ist mit gestohlenen Accounts? Was ist, wenn unter eurem Namen rechstradikales Zeug im Forum verbreitet und auf anderen Seiten mit eurem Namen zitiert wird?

Den gesamten Account für das Forum sperren kann Blizzard bereits jetzt. Twinkposter kann man ganz leicht eliminieren, in dem man nur mit einem Char-Namen im Forum posten kann. Wozu diese RL-ID, die zudem auch und wahrscheinlich in erster Linie die hilfreichen Poster davon abhält, ihre Sachen dort zu posten?


----------



## Annovella (7. Juli 2010)

Lendryll schrieb:


> Herrlich:
> 
> http://www.gamona.de...vision-blizzard,blizzards-bashiok-ist-erstes-opfer-der-real-id:news,1769743.html



Yau, das ist wirklich einfach nur herrlich. Hoffentlich werfen einige sein Haus mit rohen Eiern ab. xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Juli 2010)

Boraci schrieb:


> Du liest dir das schon durch ja? MySpace, Facebook etc. Mitglieder sollten nicht so viel preis geben, und sich mit der Privatsphäre auseinandersetzen! Dann passiert sowas gar nicht erst.



Ja, mann muss aber einen Hausbrand nicht noch dadurch begünstigen, in dem man Bezin reinkippt, oder?


----------



## Baumnuss (7. Juli 2010)

Real id und die Folgenlizzardmitarbeiter selfowned.

http://solean.blog.de/2010/07/06/the-story-of-micah-wipple-8927339/


----------



## Bighorn (7. Juli 2010)

X-orzist schrieb:


> somit wäre es denkbar, das Facebook an weltweit Millionen von E-Mail- Adressen kommt ohne deren Einwilligung zu haben!!!



Ist aber nichts neues


----------



## Gradash (7. Juli 2010)

Lendryll schrieb:


> Herrlich:
> 
> http://www.gamona.de...vision-blizzard,blizzards-bashiok-ist-erstes-opfer-der-real-id:news,1769743.html



Das geschieht ihm nur recht so - schon allein mit den Adressen von Personen kann man jede Menge schei... treiben.
Das fängt bei Werbespam an (5 Kataloge mal eben vorbeischicken kann jeder...) und hört bei untergejubelten Kreditkartenbetrug auf (was ebenfalls extrem leicht ist).





GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen,ich hätte wirklich nicht gedacht,dass der Zeitpunkt mal kommt,wo sich die WoW Community zu über 90%(Foren,News etc.) einig ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spätestens, wenn der erste klagt, werden sie diese Funktion so schnell wieder verschwinden lassen wie sie aufgetaucht ist.
Gerade bin ich ganz froh, dass in diesem Lande gerne und oft geklagt wird.





Deanne schrieb:


> Ähem, bitte was?
> 
> 1. In erster Linie sollte man nur die Leute zu seiner Freundesliste hinzufügen, die man gut kennt und denen man vertraut. Und Wert darauf legen, dass diese es mit ihren Freunden genau so halten. Normale Freunde sind davon ja nicht betroffen und seine Battle.net-ID verrät man ja nicht jedem Spieler. Die fremden Leute im Raid kennen deinen Namen nicht, sondern nur die Personen, die du für vertrauensvoll hältst. Und diese sollte man sorgfältig auswählen.



Mit Name und Vorname an die Adresse zu kommen braucht nicht mal so viel Können. Es reicht schon, wenn deine Daten ohne dein willentliches zutun im Netz sind.



Deanne schrieb:


> 2. Name und Vorname bringen einen erst mal nicht sehr weit. Das Problem entsteht erst, wenn man in Communities wie Facebook oder Studivz gefunden werden kann und dort private Daten angegeben hat. Dann ist man selber schuld, weil man solchen Portalen nicht seine Adresse oder Telefonnummer verraten sollte.
> Wenn du überall veröffentlichst, wo man dich wann antreffen kann, dann ist das nicht die Schuld von Blizzard, sondern deine eigene Fahrlässigkeit.



Facebook ? Studivz ? Wenn man darüber die Adresse bekommen kann, ist das Kind schon längst im Brunnen und verwest seit Jahren vor sich hin.

Ein Beispiel: du bist Mitglied in einem Sportverein. Dieser Sportverein möchte eine Internetseite basteln. 
Heinz Huber kennt sich etwas mit Internetseitengestaltung aus und legt sich nebenher auch noch eine Tabelle mit sämtlichen Daten aller Mitglieder anlegen.
Da er nichts böses ahnt, setzt er diese Tabelle auch noch online. Schwups, sind deine Daten online. Und du weißt davon absolut nichts, weil du nur ein kleines Mitglied bist und dich die Webseite nciht interessiert.


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (7. Juli 2010)

> Also ich finde, das dies massiv in die Persönlichkeitsrechte des einzelnen eingreift, zumal man seine Freunde auf seiner Liste nicht verstecken kann, oder habe ich da ein Feature übersehen?



is doch eig. egal. wenn jemand dich wirklich ausspionieren will, gibt es nie einen guten schutz. was kümmert es euch ob Herr Max Muster ind Schilda eure daten hat? er wird sowieso keine bombe in euren vorgarten schmeissen.
ich seh schon die kommentare mit "fail....epic fail....bob usw.", aber is mir egal. ändern könnt ihr sowieso nix und der staat in dem ihr lebt weiss sowieso alles über euch.


----------



## Baumnuss (7. Juli 2010)

Cuauhtemoc schrieb:


> is doch eig. egal. wenn jemand dich wirklich ausspionieren will, gibt es nie einen guten schutz. was kümmert es euch ob Herr Max Muster ind Schilda eure daten hat? er wird sowieso keine bombe in euren vorgarten schmeissen.
> ich seh schon die kommentare mit "fail....epic fail....bob usw.", aber is mir egal. ändern könnt ihr sowieso nix und der staat in dem ihr lebt weiss sowieso alles über euch.



bist du dir da sicher?

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/2010/05/27/2010-05-27_video_gamer_hunts_down_stabs_man_who_killed_his_online_counterstrike_character.html


----------



## nuriina (7. Juli 2010)

Ich seh immer noch keine Realnamen. Na... put put put. Habt ihr doch Hemmungen? :-D


----------



## Terminsel (7. Juli 2010)

Cuauhtemoc schrieb:


> is doch eig. egal. wenn jemand dich wirklich ausspionieren will, gibt es nie einen guten schutz. was kümmert es euch ob Herr Max Muster ind Schilda eure daten hat? er wird sowieso keine bombe in euren vorgarten schmeissen.
> ich seh schon die kommentare mit "fail....epic fail....bob usw.", aber is mir egal. ändern könnt ihr sowieso nix und der staat in dem ihr lebt weiss sowieso alles über euch.


Es ist aber eine Sache, ob der Staat alles über mich weiß, oder ein Privatunternehmen. Denn der Staat verwendet diese Informationen für Staatsangelegenheiten (ob die nun immer sinnvoll sind steht hier aber nicht zur Debatte). Verbrecher werden so schneller gefasst, Schulden effektiver eingetrieben und es wird dadurch eine gewisse, in einem utilitaristischen Staat durchaus zu begründende Sicherheit der Gesamtheit gewährleistet.

Was jedoch tun Privatunternehmen mit meinen Daten? Sie betreiben Marktforschung, nutzen diese für Werbung (Post, E-Mails) und für andere Dinge, die nicht der Allgemeinheit, sondern nur dem Unternehmen zu Gute kommen (ja, auf diese Weise theoretisch über Umwege auch der Allgemeinheit, aber in erster Instanz nicht).

Ich konnte mich bis dato noch damit anfreunden, dass ich bei Blizzard Name, Adresse und Geburtsdatum angeben musste. Auch die Grundidee der Real-ID ängstigt mich wenig, denn ich entscheide ja selber, wem ich Einblick in meinen echten Namen gebe.
Das jedoch nun auch im ofiziellen Forum mein echter Name bei jedem Post zu lesen sein soll, ist bedenklich. Es geht dabei auch nicht darum, ob mir jemand eine Bombe in den Vorgarten werfen könnte, sondern eher um die Frage, wo man die Grenze ziehen soll. Heute sind es Vor- und Nachname, morgen vllt. noch das Geburtsdatum (was viele nicht wissen: empfindliche Daten, weil das Geburtsdatum Verträge bestätigen kann, zusätzlich zu einer Unterschrift) und übermorgen meine ganze Adresse. Das ist die Sorge, die viele beschäftigt und daher ist es auch wichtig, das Thema zu diskutieren - denn würde keine Diskusion statt finden, würde der Prozess einfach weiter gehen.


----------



## Gecko93 (7. Juli 2010)

Eine ganz simpele Antwort:
Nimm einfach niemanden an. Es obligt dir dieses System zu Nutzen.
Wenn du es einfach nicht benutzt, bleibt alles wie vorher. Außerdem gibt Blizz zu bedenken,
dass man nur Leute denen man wirklich vertraut adden sollte.


----------



## nuriina (7. Juli 2010)

Gecko93 schrieb:


> Eine ganz simpele Antwort:
> Nimm einfach niemanden an. Es obligt dir dieses System zu Nutzen.
> Wenn du es einfach nicht benutzt, bleibt alles wie vorher. Außerdem gibt Blizz zu bedenken,
> dass man nur Leute denen man wirklich vertraut adden sollte.



Du vertraust also allen Freunden deiner Freunde? Must ja recht übersichtlich sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Sogar Addons können die Real ID abgreifen: http://worldofwarcraft.mmocluster.de/index.php?blog=6121


----------



## ReX033 (7. Juli 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> Du vertraust also allen Freunden deiner Freunde? Must ja recht übersichtlich sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: leute die nix dagegen haben wenn ihr name,adresse und schuhgröße angezeigt wird so das se von irren umgelegt werden der das spiel zu ernst nimmt oder mit werbung bombadiert wird , die könnens ja anzeigen lassen,ich habe durch die monatlichen gebühren genauso ein recht aufs forum wie aufs spiel und auch wenn ich da selten rein schreibe und erst recht was besseres zu tun habe als mich da mit jmd zu streiten möchte ich trotzdem nicht das da mein name steht.
wenn man sich bei studivz oder so anmeldet ist einem von anfang an klar das da der name steht,aber das ist keine community seite wie studi u.s.w sondern ein forum, eine kostenpflichtige dienstleistung und mehr nicht. wer sich nicht benehmen kann wird gebannt und gut ist.


DAGEGEN!


----------



## MayoAmok (7. Juli 2010)

Boraci schrieb:


> Du liest dir das schon durch ja? MySpace, Facebook etc. Mitglieder sollten nicht so viel preis geben, und sich mit der Privatsphäre auseinandersetzen! Dann passiert sowas gar nicht erst.




Dieses Argument liebe ich ja.

Gegen Facebook und Co, die alten Datenschlampen, wettern...aber Blizzard in Schutz nehmen..... Sauber


----------



## SlyserNS (7. Juli 2010)

halt halt, man muss akzeptieren um zu adden ist richtig ABER angenommen ich adde meine Freundin und der vertraut man im normalvall blind, dann hat freundn aber jemand anderes in der liste der sich z.B. mit mir nich tso gut versteht und derjenige hat dann auf der stelle meinen Vollen namen. Das ist ein wenig zu hart.


----------



## Bighorn (7. Juli 2010)

ReX033 schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Epic Fail! Nur weil etwas gratis ist heißt es nicht das man dort seinen Namen oder sonstiges preisgeben muß.
Werbung und anderen Scheiß bekommst du gerade durch Seiten wie studivz, Facebook ... 

Mit deinem Name alleine im Blizz-Forum kann niemand etwas anfangen. Erst durch Einträge in anderen Foren, soziale Netzwerke, Verein, online Telefonbuch ... wird die Sache interessant.


Um meinen Namen ginge es mir nicht einmal, den gibt es wie Sand am Meer. 
Mich stört eher das ich Daten weitergeben muß die 33,33% meines Accounts entsprechen und ich eben diese eMail nur für WoW benutze. 
Ich habe keine Ahnung ob diese eMail bei einem realID-Freund nach einem Hack ausgelesen werden können und ich dann mit einer weiteren adresse von chinas zugemüllt werde.


----------



## X-orzist (7. Juli 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Epic Fail! Nur weil etwas gratis ist heißt es nicht das man dort seinen Namen oder sonstiges preisgeben muß.
> Werbung und anderen Scheiß bekommst du gerade durch Seiten wie studivz, Facebook ...
> 
> Mit deinem Name alleine im Blizz-Forum kann niemand etwas anfangen. Erst durch Einträge in anderen Foren, soziale Netzwerke, Verein, online Telefonbuch ... wird die Sache interessant.
> ...



Du irrst dich leider:

Blizz:

Mit der geplanten Forenumstellung streben die Betreiber nun eine verstärkte Integration der Community-Funktionen an; *auch eine Zusammenarbeit mit Facebook* ist angekündigt.

Facebook:

Hamburgs oberster Datenschützer Johannes Caspar will rechtlich gegen das Online-Netzwerk Facebook vorgehen. Er leitete ein förmliches Bußgeldverfahren gegen die Internet-Plattform ein, die ihre Deutschland-Zentrale in der Hansestadt hat. Hintergrund sei die anhaltende Praxis von Facebook, bei bestimmten Funktionen die E-Mail- und Handy-Adressbücher seiner Nutzer auszuwerten, erklärte der Datenschützer am Mittwoch. Caspar zufolge werden so auch Daten von Nichtnutzern ohne deren Einwilligung erhoben, langfristig gespeichert und zu Vermarktungszwecken genutzt.

Blizz + Facebook = RealID

somit wäre es denkbar, das Facebook an weltweit Millionen von E-Mail- Adressen + Namen durch die zusammenarbeit mit Blizzard kommt ohne deren Einwilligung zu haben!!!


----------



## Holy Light (7. Juli 2010)

ich finde es ehrlich gesagt bedenklich das sich hier so viele über das unglück von bashiok freuen...

der herr hat gedacht das die WoW comunity nicht so schlimm ist wie alle denken und wollte damit zeigen das es nicht schädlich ist in diesem forum seinen namen preis zu geben...
als dank veröffentlichen diejenigen die angst um ihre eigene privatsphäre hatten (!) daten über ihn...
klar steckt da schon eine gewisse ironie hinter aber lustig finde ich das nicht!


----------



## Azuran (7. Juli 2010)

Holy schrieb:


> ich finde es ehrlich gesagt bedenklich das sich hier so viele über das unglück von bashiok freuen...
> 
> der herr hat gedacht das die WoW comunity nicht so schlimm ist wie alle denken und wollte damit zeigen das es nicht schädlich ist in diesem forum seinen namen preis zu geben...
> als dank veröffentlichen diejenigen die angst um ihre eigene privatsphäre hatten (!) daten über ihn...
> klar steckt da schon eine gewisse ironie hinter aber lustig finde ich das nicht!



Da sieht man aber wie schnell sowas gehn kann und warum es letzten endes doch eine wohl schlechte idee von blizz war ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Juli 2010)

Holy schrieb:


> ich finde es ehrlich gesagt bedenklich das sich hier so viele über das unglück von bashiok freuen...
> 
> der herr hat gedacht das die WoW comunity nicht so schlimm ist wie alle denken und wollte damit zeigen das es nicht schädlich ist in diesem forum seinen namen preis zu geben...
> als dank veröffentlichen diejenigen die angst um ihre eigene privatsphäre hatten (!) daten über ihn...
> klar steckt da schon eine gewisse ironie hinter aber lustig finde ich das nicht!



das ist auch in keiner Weise lustig gemeint, vermute ich.
Ich gehe auch mal nicht davon aus das die Aktion gegen den Mitarbeiter geht sonder über diesen Umweg gegen Blizz.
Er war nur leichtsinnig genug, seine Nase zuerst aus dem Bunker zu strecken.
Pech gehabt.


----------



## elfithefreak (7. Juli 2010)

Ein Glück das ich WoW Pause mache. Aber was dem Blizz Mitarbeiter passiert ist, könnte nicht besser gelaufen sein, kann ja kein besseres Beispiel dafür deben wie Absurd die Idee der RealID ist. Hoffe nur für alle noch aktiven WoW Spieler das Blizz den Schrott wieder rauspatch sei es aus eigenem Willen oder sei es durch zwang der Europäischen oder Deutschen Datenschutzbehörden. Daumen hoch für die Aktion. :-)


----------



## Holy Light (7. Juli 2010)

Azuran schrieb:


> Da sieht man aber wie schnell sowas gehn kann und warum es letzten endes doch eine wohl schlechte idee von blizz war ^^



die idee ansich ist nicht schlecht den wer sich seine account daten mal angeschaut hat weiss das man sowohl vor als auch nachnahme zensieren kann
dann steht dort nur E****** B*****
das wirkt sich auch auf freundesliste und wahrscheinlich das Forum aus...
aber das man die daten nicht unzensiert zeigen könnte ist eindeutig die schuld der spieler/Forumsbesucher


----------



## elfithefreak (7. Juli 2010)

Holy schrieb:


> die idee ansich ist nicht schlecht den wer sich seine account daten mal angeschaut hat weiss das man sowohl vor als auch nachnahme zensieren kann
> dann steht dort nur E****** B*****
> das wirkt sich auch auf freundesliste und wahrscheinlich das Forum aus...
> aber das man die daten nicht unzensiert zeigen könnte ist eindeutig die schuld der spieler/Forumsbesucher



Nö das ist eigentlich eine Sache des gesunden Menschenverstandes gewisse Sachen nicht zu veröffentlichen, da man sonst ganz leicht rückschlüsse auf die reale Person ziehen kann. Aber Blizzard hat wohl den Menschenverstand hervoragend herausgepatcht :-)


----------



## somnibell (7. Juli 2010)

Ich machs kurz und schmerzlos:

*Anti - Real ID*


warum? weil ich immer noch selbst entscheide, wer wieviel und was über mich weiß.
Natürlich kann ich nicht verhindern das Firmen wie Blizz meine Daten haben, aber ich muss sie sicherlich nicht jeden Hin und Kunz verraten.
Faktum ist, ich nutze die Freunde ID nicht, ergo will ich auch nicht das mein voller Vor und Zuname in irgendwelchen Foren steht.....
Damit meine Kunden auf der Arbeit mich demnächst anquatschen können wie schön doch der Rnd Raid war, ja ne danke....


----------



## elfithefreak (7. Juli 2010)

Nur für diejenigen die es Interressiert auf der offiziellen BFDI Seite wird auch schon über das 'kleine' Datenschutz Problem bei Blizzard diskutiert.

https://www.bfdi.bund.de/bfdi_forum/showthread.php?1394-Blizzard-will-in-ihren-Foren-den-b%FCrgerlichen-Namne-ver%F6ffentlichen&p=7025


----------



## LaVerne (7. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Er war nur leichtsinnig genug, seine Nase zuerst aus dem Bunker zu strecken.
> Pech gehabt.



(Achtung für Antworter: Dieses Posting bezieht sich nicht auf die Ingame-RL-ID, die freiwillig ist, sondern auf Blizzards angekündigte Maßnahme, bei jedem Posting im öffentlichen Forum den RL-Vor- und Zunamen anzeigen zu lassen!)

Er hat damit ja nachdrücklich bewiesen, daß es eben nicht ganz so ohne Folgen bleibt, wenn der RL-Name angezeigt wird. Selbst die Familie ist ja in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden, weil dort Leute anriefen. 

Ist auch schön, daß Blizz "Crawlern" eine tolle Plattform bieten möchte, um an richtige Namen zu kommen, die dann für Werbespamm-Mails mißbraucht werden. Ebenso toll ist, daß sie Brutforce-Angriffe erleichtern möchten, obwohl sie ja so angeblich um die Sicherheit der Accounts besorgt sind (deshalb funktioniert auch nach wie vor keine Unterscheidung zwischen Groß- und Kleinschreibung). Für Profit nimmt man offensichtlich sehr gerne in Kauf, zusätzlich zu vermehrten Spam-Mails, Hacks auch für die paar Opfer durch tatsächliche Gewalttäter mitverantwortlich zu sein (nennt sich dann wohl Kollateral-Schaden)!

Die Foren-Community hat längst eindeutig abgestimmt, daß sie dieses Feature nicht möchte - der US-Thread dürfte der längste Thread überhaupt mit den meisten Postings in kürzester Zeit sein - und bis auf wenige Ausnahmen ist das Echo ganz, ganz negativ (derzeit mehr als 21.000 Postings auf 1136 Seiten(!)). Wem möchte Blizzard denn demnächst verkaufen, daß sich die nächsten Features die Kunden doch gewünscht hätten?


----------



## elfithefreak (7. Juli 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> (Achtung für Antworter: Dieses Posting bezieht sich nicht auf die Ingame-RL-ID, die freiwillig ist, sondern auf Blizzards angekündigte Maßnahme, bei jedem Posting im öffentlichen Forum den RL-Vor- und Zunamen anzeigen zu lassen!)
> 
> Er hat damit ja nachdrücklich bewiesen, daß es eben nicht ganz so ohne Folgen bleibt, wenn der RL-Name angezeigt wird. Selbst die Familie ist ja in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden, weil dort Leute anriefen.
> 
> ...




Und du glaubst Ingame Reallife Namen wären besser? Das ist das gleiche nur du hast etwas vermeintlich mehr kontrolle darüber wer diese DAten erhält sofern du keine Addons verwendest. Den diese können ohne dein zutun fleissig deine Daten an andere Addonuser verteilen dank freundlicherweise von Blizzard speziell dafür gedachten LUA-Scriptbefehlen. ;-)


----------



## Rainaar (7. Juli 2010)

Antwort : JA!

Ich werde keine Angebote nutzen in denen RealID eine Rolle spielt.

Wird RealID Zwang so werde ich meinen Account aufgeben müssen, obwohl ich das eigentlich nicht möchte.

Das traurige ist vor allem das bei Blizz anscheinend jemand in hoher Position sitzt, der von den aktuellen Entwicklungen ( SocialNetworks ) keine Ahnung hat. Mittlerweile merken auch die dummen, das Facebook und Co. nichts Gutes sind.
Und Blizz springt auf den schrottigen Zug auf und schaufelt sich sein eigenes Grab.

GZ dazu.

Und an alle Befürworter : Leute macht Euch mal ein wenig schlau ( sofern das möglich ist ) und dann sprechen wir uns wieder.


----------



## boonfish (7. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FBwTpHNZDpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Schöne Stellungnahme von HuskyStarcraft, einem bekannten Starcraftprofi,-moderator. Den die ganze Sache natürlich genauso betrifft wie uns WoWler. 
Und auch bei ihm und der 'ganzen' Starcraftszene trifft die Aktion auf ziemliches Unverständniss...


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Juli 2010)

Diese zwangsweise Veröffentlichung der Realnames im Offi-Forum mit der Begründung, man wolle Trolle und Flamewars eindämmen ist ein bisschen so, 
als würde man sich erschiessen um Krankheiten vorbeuegen zu wollen, oder den Wald abholzen, damit es keine Waldbrände mehr gibt.
Irgendwie würde das alles funktionieren, aber letzendlich isses was für die Jungs mit den engen weissen Jacken.

Klar ist das Forum dann vor Flamewars gut geschützt, aber das ist jedes andere Forum auch in dem kein Mensch postet.


----------



## Pluto-X (7. Juli 2010)

Für mich kommt das nur bei Familienmitgliedern in Frage, ist mir sonst viel zu persönlich.
Und in nem Forum meinen Namen bekanntgeben werde ich mit Sicherheit auf keinen Fall.
Wenn das so gemacht werden soll poste ich da nix !


----------



## Boraci (7. Juli 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Dieses Argument liebe ich ja.
> 
> Gegen Facebook und Co, die alten Datenschlampen, wettern...aber Blizzard in Schutz nehmen..... Sauber


1. Die Datenschutz-Bestimmungen und die AGB von Blizzard sind gut strukturiert, in Gegensatz zu denen von Facebook und Myspace.
2. Muss ich Blizzard nicht in Schutz nehmen.
3. Wenn Leute zu dämlich sind, und ihre Anschrift, Telefon-Nummer und andere Angaben bei Facebook bzw. anderen Sozialen-Netzwerken angeben, sind sie selbst schuld.


----------



## Zakkuri (7. Juli 2010)

ich persönlich finde es ganz ok solange es in den "inneren Kreisen" bleibt. wer diese funktion mit fremden macht is selbst verantwortlich....


----------



## Totemkrieger (7. Juli 2010)

und die Bildzeitung ist dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.bild.de/BILD/digital/spiele/2010/news/07/07/blizzard/klarnamen-foren-starcraft-2-world-of-warcraft-spieler-protest.html

armes Blizzard..aber selbst Schuld.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bighorn (7. Juli 2010)

X-orzist schrieb:


> Du irrst dich leider:
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Hast mich mißverstanden. 
Ich meine damit den generellen bisherigen Umgang mit Facebook und anderen Platformen. 


Ich brauche keine Platform über die ich der Welt mit RL-Name jeden Pups kundtun muß.
Ebenso wenig interessiert mich der geistige Dünnschiss nicht, den andere unter Twitter und Facebook von sich geben. 

Wer meint sich dort registrieren zu müssen muß eben mit den Folgen leben. 
Das mit persönlichen Daten nicht sorgsam umgegangen wird dürfte eigentlich bekannt sein.


In wieweit zukünftig meine email, die alleine für WoW genutzt wird, an andere verbreitet wird, wird sich noch zeigen.


Ich werde weder realID noch Facebook nutzen. 
Freunde die sich mit mir unterhalten wollen dürfen gerne anrufen oder vorbei kommen.
Ingame brauche ich keine Serverübergreifende Komunikation. 
Auf einem Server selber gibt es genug andere Möglichkeiten. Es ging über 5 Jahre ohne realID und wenn ich 5 mal was ins Blizz-Forum geschrieben habe ist es viel und wäre auch ohne gegangen.


----------



## nuriina (7. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Diese zwangsweise Veröffentlichung der Realnames im Offi-Forum mit der Begründung, man wolle Trolle und Flamewars eindämmen ist ein bisschen so,
> als würde man sich erschiessen um Krankheiten vorbeuegen zu wollen, oder den Wald abholzen, damit es keine Waldbrände mehr gibt.
> Irgendwie würde das alles funktionieren, aber letzendlich isses was für die Jungs mit den engen weissen Jacken.
> 
> Klar ist das Forum dann vor Flamewars gut geschützt, aber das ist jedes andere Forum auch in dem kein Mensch postet.



Genauso ist es und das sollte eigentlich auch jedem klarmachen das das nur ein vorgeschobenes Argument ist.


----------



## Rainaar (7. Juli 2010)

Zakkuri schrieb:


> ich persönlich finde es ganz ok solange es in den "inneren Kreisen" bleibt. wer diese funktion mit fremden macht is selbst verantwortlich....



Und wie willst Du das garantieren?

Du machst das schon automatisch mit Fremden. Deine Freunde haben wiederum Freunde und bei all denen ist Dein Name sichtbar. Doll, ne?

Aber warscheinlich für Dich kein Problem....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (7. Juli 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> Genauso ist es und das sollte eigentlich auch jedem klarmachen das das nur ein vorgeschobenes Argument ist.



Nur fragt sich dann, was der "echte" Hintergrund ist?! 

Die realen Namen werden aus dem Battle.net-Account übernommen. d.h. dass sie die namen schon haben.

Warum also das ganze?


----------



## Nurmengard (7. Juli 2010)

Hä? Wasn euer Problem? Wenn ihrs ned wollt dass man ech hinzufügt, lasst es doch bleiben -.- , hab auch nur meine Familie drinne, mehr kommt da auch ned rein, den Rest hab ich eben nur als Chars drinne, wer Guild Wars kennt, dem is das Kenn-ich-einen-Char-kenn-ich-alle-Chars-System schon geläufig, is doch praktisch, meine Freundesliste platzt schon ^^


----------



## Mlithim (7. Juli 2010)

ich bin auch nicht wirklich erfreut über diese funktion..

derweil habe ich nur mit 2 engen freunden, die ich auch in real kenne, diese möglichkeit genutzt.
denke aber kaum das ich das mit anderen wahrnehmen werde da ich, wie schon öfters von anderen gesagt, mit meinen "rückzugstwinks" einfach abstand nehmen will und so IMMEr erreichbar bin.

naja bei denen ist es mir egal aber wenn das dann zB in der Gilde auch so werden sollte oder wie jetzt von Blizz angesprochen in den WoW foren mit Real ID eingeführt wird dann gehts mir und eigentlich allen anderen viel zu weit.

wenn mich dann noch wer flamt such ich mir den in facebook oder so und motz ihn mal an oder wie wirds denn dann anders sein? =/

thumbs down!


----------



## X-orzist (7. Juli 2010)

Nurmengard schrieb:


> Hä? Wasn euer Problem? Wenn ihrs ned wollt dass man ech hinzufügt, lasst es doch bleiben -.- , hab auch nur meine Familie drinne, mehr kommt da auch ned rein, den Rest hab ich eben nur als Chars drinne, wer Guild Wars kennt, dem is das Kenn-ich-einen-Char-kenn-ich-alle-Chars-System schon geläufig, is doch praktisch, meine Freundesliste platzt schon ^^



@ Nurmengard

weil man ab Cata deinen Real - Namen im offizellen Forum von WoW sieht, sobald du dort etwas Postest. Natürlich, wer dort nix postet, den sein Namen erscheint dort auch nicht - nur wie oft wird Ingame von einem GM gesagt "melde dies bitte im Forum, ich kann da nix machen" - haben viele Deinen Namen ^^

Was dadurch passieren kann, wird hier sehr schön verdeutlicht:

http://wowriot.gameriot.com/blogs/Americans-are-bad-at-games/Real-Names-on-the-Official-Forums-New-REAL-ID-function?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wowriot+%28Latest+Wowriot+Blog+Posts+-+Wowriot.Gameriot.com%29&gr_i_ni

oder auf deutsch:

http://www.gamona.de/games/activision-blizzard,blizzards-bashiok-ist-erstes-opfer-der-real-id:news,1769743.html


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Juli 2010)

Da das Ganze etwas durch einander geht noch das dazu:

1) das Real ID Verfahren im Battle-Net. 
Ist mir völlig gleichgültig, ich werde es einfach nicht nutzen und gut ist. Mit ein bisschen Glück endet das so, wie Blizzards Konkurenz zu Teamspeak (wie hiess das noch?)
Höchst bedenklich ist hier aber in der Tat das mögliche Alter der potentiellen Nutzer. (WOW ab 12)

2) Die Real Names im Offi Forum
Könnte mir eigentlich auch egal sein, da ich da nie poste, aber hier stinkt mir die Einstellung von Blizz irgendwie.
Zumal das Offi-Forum auch gleichzeitig Support ist und damit nicht ganz so beliebig wie das Battle Net.

Klar ist das ich aus diversen Gründen (die meisten davon hat LaVerne wunderbar aufgezählt) niemals meinen RealName in einem Forum oder Spiel veröffentlichen werde. Sollte ich dazu verpflichtet werden, werde ich Forum und/oder Spiel meiden.

Und nebenbei ich habe auch kein Twitter und kein Facebook account (nicht wegen Datenschutzbedenken sonder einfach weil ichs doof finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Juli 2010)

X-orzist schrieb:


> @ Nurmengard
> 
> weil man ab Cata deinen Real - Namen im offizellen Forum von WoW sieht, sobald du dort etwas Postest. Natürlich, wer dort nix postet, den sein Namen erscheint dort auch nicht - nur wie oft wird Ingame von einem GM gesagt "melde dies bitte im Forum, ich kann da nix machen" - haben viele Deinen Namen ^^



Eigenartig, was hier die meisten so für Probleme haben, die nur durch ein Post in Forum gelöst werden können? Meine 3 Tickets wurden alle *Ingame* durch die GM bearbeitet und die Probleme gelöst. Auch wenn man auf das Forum verwiesen wird, heißt das doch noch lange nicht, dass man auch was schreiben muss. Lesen kann man die Foren auch, ohne zu Posten.

Außerdem tritt diese Änderung erst mit dem neuen Addon in Kraft, wenn ich den Bluepost richtig verstanden habe. Rückwirkend werden die Posts nicht "umgeschrieben".

D.h. man weiß dann auch nicht wer hanswurst0815 mit RealID heißt.


----------



## Natálya (7. Juli 2010)

Holy schrieb:


> ich finde es ehrlich gesagt bedenklich das sich hier so viele über das unglück von bashiok freuen...
> 
> der herr hat gedacht das die WoW comunity nicht so schlimm ist wie alle denken und wollte damit zeigen das es nicht schädlich ist in diesem forum seinen namen preis zu geben...
> als dank veröffentlichen diejenigen die angst um ihre eigene privatsphäre hatten (!) daten über ihn...
> klar steckt da schon eine gewisse ironie hinter aber lustig finde ich das nicht!


Ich freue mich in der Hinsicht, dass Blizzard als 1. von allen die Erfahrung machen durfte, wie es ist, wenn der Reallifename preis gegeben wird. Was die Leute alles rausbekommen haben ist furchtbar, aber vielleicht checkt Blizzard dann, was mit dieser "tollen", neuen Änderung alles schief gehen kann. Sie wollen mehr Frieden, aber genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Manchmal begreifen Menschen erst, dass was falsch war, wenn es zu spät ist bzw. schon etwas passiert ist. Ich hoffe, das ist hier der Fall!


----------



## nuriina (7. Juli 2010)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Nur fragt sich dann, was der "echte" Hintergrund ist?!
> 
> Die realen Namen werden aus dem Battle.net-Account übernommen. d.h. dass sie die namen schon haben.
> 
> Warum also das ganze?



kA, entweder waren die bei Blizz wirklich so doof und dachten das Facebook Konzept würde gut ankommen, oder aber sie wollen das Geld für die Forencommunity sparen.


Dabei ist das Feature RealID noch nicht mal praktisch, da nutz ich lieber ICQ wenn ich mit Freunden chatten will die gerade die gegnerische Fraktion spielen.


----------



## Chillers (7. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Da das Ganze etwas durch einander geht noch das dazu:
> 
> Das ist auch genau meine Meinung zu dem Thema.
> 
> ...


----------



## SakuraJosy (7. Juli 2010)

also ich kann nur sagen ich geb das eh nur an leute weiter die ich eh ausm rl kenne...

von daher is das ja egal und es ist ja nicht so das die alte f liste wegfällt
es geht ja noch so wie früher^^

und wer seine realid anleute weiter gibt die er fast oder gar nicht kennt is eh selber schuld!


----------



## MayoAmok (7. Juli 2010)

SakuraJosy schrieb:


> also ich kann nur sagen ich geb das eh nur an leute weiter die ich eh ausm rl kenne...
> 
> von daher is das ja egal und es ist ja nicht so das die alte f liste wegfällt
> es geht ja noch so wie früher^^
> ...



Es ist verdammt, verdammt, verdammt nochmal nicht egal. Denkt doch mal ein wenig weiter, als nur von der Wand bis zur Tapete.


----------



## Gerdigerd (7. Juli 2010)

X-orzist schrieb:


> Wenn die Spieler ihren Klarnamen nicht zur Offenlegung durch den Betreiber freigegeben haben, ist das nach § 4 Abs. 1 BDSG unzulässig (und strafbar oder bußgeldbewehrt, §§ 43, 44 BDSG).
> 
> Wenn in den Nutzungsbedingungen usw. etwas steht und die Spieler diesen pauschal zustimmen mussten, bleibt immer noch die Frage, ob diese gültige AGBs sind oder ob sie unfair sind. Dann stellt das Gericht die Unwirksamkeit fest.
> 
> ...



Du sagst es selber:"Wenn die Spieler ihren Klarnamen nicht zur Offenlegung durch den Betreiber freigegeben haben"

Du installierst Cataclysm,bevor du das tust wurdest du über die Änderungen informiert und beim Akzeptieren der AGBs bei der Installation gibst du ihn zur Offenlegung durch den Betreiber frei.Zumindest soweit es in den AGBs geregelt sein wird.

Und lasst bitte einfach mal dumme Vergleiche sein,bei Mord oder ähnlichem (die Beispiele kamen ja) steht definitiv nicht im StGB,dass es bei Freigabe durch den "Betroffenen" rechtens ist.

Jetzt nochmal an die die schwer von Begriff sind: IHR veröffentlicht die Daten im Netz,IHR sucht euch aus,was andere zu sehen bekommen.Du wirst in Deutschland NIE in die Lage kommen,dass jemand allein mit deinem Namen und google irgendwelche relevanten Daten über dich findet.Gewisse Leute können hier noch 10 mal posten,was dem guten Ami im Forum passiert ist und er jetzt "bloß" gestellt wird mit den Daten die er selber veröffentlicht hat.

Gut, 4-5 von 1000 Spielern haben vielleicht einen richtigen Grund (aufgrund beruflicher Webpräsenzen oder ähnlichem).Irgendwen trifft eine Änderung halt immer mehr oder weniger gravierend.

Ansonsten seh ich hier nur eine Horde von Würstchen,die allein bei dem Gedanken,dass sie alle 3 Jahre von nem GM ins Forum verwiesen werden könnten und dort mit ihrem real name (oh mein Gott)eine ganz einfache,normale Frage stellen müssten,Angst um ihre Anonymität und Rolle in der Gesellschaft haben.

Die Show der charakter- und geistlosen...


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Juli 2010)

Oh mann, klar ist es egal. Wenn ich meine ID nicht weiter gebe bzw. nicht zustimme, dass ich geaddet werde, und auch nicht im Forum poste, wenn Cata draußen ist, ist es egal.

Man diese Änderung tritt erst in ein paar Monaten in Kraft, aber ihr regt euch jetzt schon auf.



> One important point which I don't believe has been relayed yet is that the switch to showing RealID on the forums will only happen with the new forum systems we're launching for StarCraft II shortly before its release, and a new forum system for World of Warcraft launching shortly before the release of Cataclysm.
> 
> All posts here on the current World of Warcraft forums, or any of our classic Battle.net forums, will remain as-is. They won't (and can't) automatically switch to showing a real first and last name.
> 
> All posts in the future on the new forum systems will be an opt-in choice and ample warning will be given that you're posting with your real first and last name.



Außerdem liest man doch auch so oft: "Ich hab damals bei der Anmeldung nicht meinen richtigen Namen angegeben, was kann ich nun machen, da ich ein Problem habe....". Wenn man nicht seinen Namen angegeben hat, wozu dann eigentlich aufregen?


----------



## X-orzist (7. Juli 2010)

SakuraJosy schrieb:


> also ich kann nur sagen ich geb das eh nur an leute weiter die ich eh ausm rl kenne...
> 
> von daher is das ja egal und es ist ja nicht so das die alte f liste wegfällt
> es geht ja noch so wie früher^^
> ...




Es geht doch hier nicht mehr nur allein um die jetzige Funktion der RealID, sondern auch um die geplante Funktion, die im Forum einziehen wird, wenn Cata erscheint.

Wenn du ab diesen Zeitpunkt aus welchem Grund auch immer etwas im Forum schreiben musst / willst ( Supportanfragen etc. ) wird dort nicht mehr dein Char angezeigt, sondern dein Real - Name.

Blizzard ist der Meinung, das es jedem ja freisteht, ob er im Forum etwas schreibt oder nicht - nur zählt diese "freiwilligkeit" eben nicht, da man oft durch GM´s bei Problemen auf das Forum verwiesen wird.
Somit, erhalte ich dann weniger Support, wenn ich meinen realen Namen nicht im Forum veröffentlichen will.

Sicherlich können einige der Meinung sein, mit Hilfe eines Namens kann man nicht viel Anfangen, aber ich geben hier folgendes zu bedenken:

- Jeder Personalchef nutzt heute auch google und co zur entscheidungsfindung wenn es um neue Mitarbeiter geht

- mit Hilfe des Realen Names, den Char - Namen und dem Aresnal (RSS - Feed der letzten Aktivitäten) läßt sich ein komplexes Nutzerprofil erstellen


----------



## Grushdak (7. Juli 2010)

Also mal vorweg ... ich habe nur die Hälfte hier jetzt gelesen.

Was hier wieder für ein Aufstand gemacht wird ....

Jeder ist zwar in seiner Person einmalig - nicht aber sein Name.
Da steht "nur" der Name - mehr nicht.

Ich habe nix zu verbergen - und finden tuit man mich im Netz damit auch nicht.
Ich habe eben mal meinen kompletten Namen bei Google eingegeben - und ? ...
Nicht ein einziger Name, der wirklich zu mir gehört, wurde gefunden -
dennoch viele identische Namen, die nix mit mir zu tun haben.

Weiter bin ich auch nicht verpflichtet, im Offi-Forum zu posten.
Auch habe ich in all den Jahren noch nie von einem Gamemaster einen Verweis auf das Forum bekommen.

Solange da nicht komplett der Name und die Adresse und/oder email-Adresse stehen, 
kann der User imo kaum von anderen Lesern klar identifiziert werden!

Beweggründe für die Namensanzeige können viele sein.
Nur darüber zu spekulieren bringt rein gar nix.

ps. 
Und wahrscheinlich hat sich der Größte Teil der Gegner der Namensanzeige
komplett im Telefonbuch verewigen lassen, regt sich hier aber über "Nur-Namens-Anzeige" auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Natálya (7. Juli 2010)

X-orzist schrieb:


> Sicherlich können einige der Meinung sein, mit Hilfe eines Namens kann man nicht viel Anfangen, aber ich geben hier folgendes zu bedenken:
> - Jeder Personalchef nutzt heute auch google und co zur entscheidungsfindung wenn es um neue Mitarbeiter geht
> 
> - mit Hilfe des Realen Names, den Char - Namen und dem Aresnal (RSS - Feed der letzten Aktivitäten) läßt sich ein komplexes Nutzerprofil erstellen


Richtig, und da WoW leider ein sehr schlechtes Ansehen "genießt" könnte der eine oder die andere bei Jobfindung Probleme bekommen.

Ich möcht noch folgendes los werden: viele sagen, mit dem Namen alleine kann man nicht viel anfangen. Nur in Verbindung mit z.B. Facebook wird es "interessant", besonders dann, wenn man dort weitere Daten zurück gelegt hat.
So. Habt ihr evtl. auch mal an so Sachen wie Telefonbücher gedacht? Wenn ich die Adresse und Telefonnr von jemandem rauskriegen möchte, brauch ich kein Facebook oder Studi, wo die Daten evtl hinterlegt sind. Im Telefonbuch taucht jedern auf, der in seiner Heimatstadt gemeldet ist, also eigentlich jeder.





Grushdak schrieb:


> Jeder ist zwar in seiner Person einmalig - nicht aber sein Name.
> Da steht "nur" der Name - mehr nicht.
> 
> Ich habe nix zu verbergen - und finden tuit man mich im Netz damit auch nicht.
> ...


Wenn du Max Müller heißt, dann ist das schön für dich. Aber es gibt Leute, deren Namen selten oder sogar einzigartig sind. Meiner zum Beispiel.

Es geht aber zufällig auch darum, dass gerade WoW einen sehr schlechten Ruf genießt. Und wenn ich mich bewerbe hab ich kein Bock ne Absage zu bekommen, nur weil irgendeiner denkt, ich würde 24/7 vor m PC hocken und das Spiel spielen, weil's eben Ruf einer hohen Suchtgefahr genießt. Und wir wissen selbst, dass die Schauermärchen aus der Presse nicht auf den Großteil der Spieler zutrifft. Das weiß Herr Personalchef xy aber nicht oder er will es nicht wissen.



Grushdak schrieb:


> Weiter bin ich auch nicht verpflichtet im Offi-Forum zu posten.
> Auch habe ich in all den Jahren noch nie von einem Gamemaster einen Verweis auf das Forum bekommen.
> 
> Solange da nicht komplett der Name, die Adresse und/oder email-Adresse stehen,
> ...


Müssen tu ich auch nicht, aber ich möchte!
Und zu Sachen wie Adresse & co: siehe Telefonbuch. Bei Leuten mit seltenen oder einzigartigen Namen kein Problem.
Man sollte vielleicht nicht immer nur an seine eigenen Situation denken...


----------



## LoLTroll (7. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich habe nix zu verbergen - und finden tuit man mich im Netz damit auch nicht.
> Ich habe eben mal meinen kompletten Namen bei Google eingegeben - und ? ...
> Nicht ein einziger Name, der wirklich zu mir gehört, wurde gefunden -
> dennoch viele identische Namen, die nix mit mir zu tun haben.



Das gilt aber nicht für alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meinen Nachnamen gibt es in ganz Deutschland nur ein paar mal


----------



## Feindflieger (7. Juli 2010)

Hab aus Langeweile mal meinen Namen durch google usw geschickt, nüx gefunden und meine Namenskombination ist sehr selten.

Dennoch geht das mit der Real ID zuweit. Gründe gibts im Offi Thread weitaus genug.


----------



## Gerdigerd (7. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube ich höre auf mit WoW.

Noch ein paar Seiten Posts gelesen ( einige ignoriere ich ja schon ) und ich muss sagen ich bin bestürzt.Ihr habt mir die Augen geöffnet.

Ich wusste ja garnicht,dass ich seit Jahren in einem Becken mit Haien schwimme,die nur darauf warten,mir möglichst viel Schaden zuzufügen.Zum Glück hat mich die eigene Community ehrlichkeitshalber aufgeklärt,dass sie eine Horde von Wölfen im Schafspelz ist,die seit Jahren nur auf die Einführung der RealID wartet,um dann via google,Klarname und Charname mein anonymes Kellerversteck auzuhebeln und mich zu stalken und/oder bloß zu stellen.

Und die schlechte beruflichen Perspektiven...jetzt,wo ja jeder Arbeitgeber statt Abgangszeugnissen/Diplomarbeiten erstmal google anwirft und nachschaut,ob der Bewerber schonmal im WoW Forum nach Hilfe bei Grafikproblemen gefragt hat.Und WEHE er findet was nach 25 Seiten google Ergebnissen,da fallen facebook Angaben wie " HobbysARTÖÖÖ UND SAUFEN "garnicht mehr ins Gewicht!!

Überhaupt,dieses kriminelle Gefilde hier.Geht es wirklich um ein Spiel/Hobby oder hab ich die mafiösen Machenschaften jahrelang nicht bemerkt?Die Verschwiegenheit nach außen hin,was das eigene Hobby anbelangt,ist äußerst mysteriös,um nicht zu sagen beunruhigend.Ich wusste garnicht,dass ich was mache,für das ich mich schämen oder verstecken müsste!

Oder ist es gerade das Verstecken und das zweifelsfrei seltsame Verhalten der Spieler,die den Mythos der sogenannten arbeitsunfähigen "Nerds" aufrecht erhalten.


----------



## Natálya (7. Juli 2010)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> Überhaupt,dieses kriminelle Gefilde hier.Geht es wirklich um ein Spiel/Hobby oder hab ich die mafiösen Machenschaften jahrelang nicht bemerkt?Die Verschwiegenheit nach außen hin,was das eigene Hobby anbelangt,ist äußerst mysteriös,um nicht zu sagen beunruhigend.Ich wusste garnicht,dass ich was mache,für das ich mich schämen oder verstecken müsste!


Also wenn 80% der Leute mit "Ih ein Spielsuchti, geh weg, mit dir möchte ich nichts zu tun haben" auf mein "Ich spiele WoW" reagiert, dann hab ich keine große Lust an den großen Nagel zu hängen, dass ich WoW spiele. Und die Antwort der Leute ist ernst gemeint! Für die meisten Leute ist WoW = Sucht. Das hab ich oft genug erlebt. Es wird gar nicht gefragt wie oft und lange ich spiele, es geht nur um's dass.


----------



## Baumnuss (7. Juli 2010)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816899468&sid=3

Noch steht der Link im WoW Forum.Die CM versuchen zur Zeit verzweifelt alle nicht genehmen Post aus dem Forum zu löschen und die ersteller gleich zu bannen.


Z i t a t:
Der Datenschutz seitens Blizzard hat versagt bzw ist nur ein Witz.* Es ist jetzt bereits möglich für Addons reale Namen auszulesen dank real-id*. 
Gebt einfach mal folgendes ein: "*/run for i=1,100 do if BNIsSelf(i)then BNSendWhisper(i,"RealID whisper from yourself..");break end end*". 
Wenn ich jetzt noch bedenke das es Addons zum Teil möglich ist sich untereinander abzugleichen... mir läuft es kalt den Rücken runter.​Wenn euch eure RL Daten wichtig sind dann loggt besser nicht mehr in WoW ein.


----------



## Eox (7. Juli 2010)

Ich frag mich immer, wieso man überhaupt ingame den richtigen Namen anzeigen muss.
Oder auch im Forum... Besonders heute, wo man alles über einen raus bekommen kann, wenn man seinen ganzen Namen hat.

Es ist auch doof für die Leute die normal im WoW Forum posten und dann überall ihr Name steht. 
Blizzard macht sich so auf keinen Fall Freunde.

Wo ist da der Sinn? Also das die Namen ganz angezeigt werden, oder auch die Freunde meiner Freunde komplett angezeigt werden?


----------



## MayoAmok (7. Juli 2010)

So! Nun mal an alle "Ist mir doch egal!" "Musst es ja nicht nutzen!" und "Ich hab da nur meinen besten RL Kumpel drin" Poster:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816899468&sid=3&pageNo=1



> Der Datenschutz seitens Blizzard hat versagt bzw ist nur ein Witz.* Es ist jetzt bereits möglich für Addons reale Namen auszulesen dank real-id*.
> Gebt einfach mal folgendes ein: "*/run for i=1,100 do if BNIsSelf(i)then BNSendWhisper(i,"RealID whisper from yourself..");break end end*".
> Wenn ich jetzt noch bedenke das es Addons zum Teil möglich ist sich untereinander abzugleichen... mir läuft es kalt den Rücken runter.



Es ist ganz einfach, ohne weiteres möglich, auch mit elterlicher Freigabe abgeschaltetem Real-ID Feature, euren RL Namen abzufragen. 

Für ALLE auf eurem Server und nicht nur für die Freunde. 


Na? Ist es immernoch egal?


----------



## No_ones (7. Juli 2010)

ich finde realid nicht wirklich toll .. auch wenn ich immoment nicht spiele...

z.b. mein freund und ich haben die selben daten beim battlenet account um charakter mal auf den anderen account zu machen ...( z.b. hatte er zwei priester mit bc und mit wotlk gab es dualspec und er brauchte nurnoch einen also hat er mir einen gegeben .. )

und nun sind wir quasi "gleich" ingame .. genaus wie mit dem forum acc jetzt .. wir haben GENAU den selben "forumaccount" wenn das so ist wird wie es atm werden soll


----------



## syntaxsniffler (7. Juli 2010)

also ich hab eben versucht das Script einzugeben auch ohne " vorne natürlich und bei mir kommt keine Meldung/Luaerror/Whisper.
Kannst du mal erläutern was da erscheinen sollte?


----------



## Toxxical (7. Juli 2010)

Oha ich hab mir nicht gedacht das man mit Real ID wirklich noch so weit gehen kann auch ohne Zustimmung des gegenüber die Daten des anderen einzusehen und auszuwerten.

Bei mir ist mal plötzlich ein Fenster aufgegangen mit Lua Error, kann es sein das da schon jemand mal versucht hat auf mich zuzugreifen ohne das ich es bemerkt hab?


----------



## No_ones (7. Juli 2010)

ich zitiere mich mal selber :



No_ones schrieb:


> ich finde realid nicht wirklich toll .. auch wenn ich immoment nicht spiele...
> 
> z.b. mein freund und ich haben die selben daten beim battlenet account um charakter mal auf den anderen account zu machen ...( z.b. hatte er zwei priester mit bc und mit wotlk gab es dualspec und er brauchte nurnoch einen also hat er mir einen gegeben .. )
> 
> und nun sind wir quasi "gleich" ingame .. genaus wie mit dem forum acc jetzt .. wir haben GENAU den selben "forumaccount" wenn das so ist wird wie es atm werden soll



Realid ist der größte fehler den blizzard bis jetzt gemacht hat !


----------



## Baumnuss (7. Juli 2010)

Nurmengard schrieb:


> Hä? Wasn euer Problem? Wenn ihrs ned wollt dass man ech hinzufügt, lasst es doch bleiben -.- , hab auch nur meine Familie drinne, mehr kommt da auch ned rein, den Rest hab ich eben nur als Chars drinne, wer Guild Wars kennt, dem is das Kenn-ich-einen-Char-kenn-ich-alle-Chars-System schon geläufig, is doch praktisch, meine Freundesliste platzt schon ^^



Z i t a t:
Der Datenschutz seitens Blizzard hat versagt bzw ist nur ein Witz.* Es ist jetzt bereits möglich für Addons reale Namen auszulesen dank real-id*. 
Gebt einfach mal folgendes ein: "*/run for i=1,100 do if BNIsSelf(i)then BNSendWhisper(i,"RealID whisper from yourself..");break end end*". 

Es können jetzt schon via addon ingame von allen Spielern die grad online sind die RL Namen gelesen werden.


----------



## Eox (7. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab das ausgeführt genau wie es da steht und ich werde von mir selbst über RealID angewispert.


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Juli 2010)

Ja super, dann weiß Hans Meier, dass es auf dem Realm noch 85 andere Hans Meier gibt. Jetzt setz dich hin, und fang an alles über die 86 Hans Meier herauszubekommen.

Ein wenig Paranoid sind hier wohl einige.


----------



## wertzû (7. Juli 2010)

naja, mich interessiert es nicht wenn jmd weiss wie ich heiss. ich sags euch selbst. Karl - Merkli ich bin stolz drauf, ihr wisst ja auch nicht wo ich wohne oder welcher ich bin, es gibt über 40 karl merkli allein in zürich (voll viele rufen mich an)


----------



## Winston Smith (7. Juli 2010)

Ich habe im offiziellen Blizzard-Forum in 5 1/2 Jahren nie selbst etwas gepostet, aber dort viele hilfreiche Beiträge verschiedener anderer Spieler gelesen.
Niemals würde ich in einem Forum jemanden persönlich angreifen, beleidigen oder sonstwie "trollen" / das Forum missbrauchen.

Was Blizzard mit der Real-ID und der Verbindung von Klarnamen und Forenposts einführen will, sollte jeder/jedem versierten Internetnutzer-in stark zu denken geben und in der Tat platzt das amerikanische Blizzard-Forum in diesem Moment vor Protesten aus allen Nähten.... und das ist gut so.

 Jeder(!) seriöse Guide zur Nutzung von Internet-Portalen /-Chats /-Foren weist ausrücklich darauf hin NIEMALS den Klarnamen zu verwenden. Viele jüngere oder naive Nutzer von sogenannten "Social Networks" setzen sich (und u.U. ihre Familie) durch die Veröffentlichung privater Daten gewissen Gefahren aus, die nicht unterschätzt werden sollten. 
WoW wird von vielen jungen Menschen (ab 12 Jahren mit elterlicher Erlaubnis) gespielt, denen evtl. noch egal ist, was mit ihren Daten geschieht... doch das kann in ein paar Jahren anders aussehen - und das Internet ist ein echter Elefant was Informationen betrifft.

Um die Möglichkeiten des Internets in Verbindung mit dem Klarnamen eines Menschen zu demonstrieren, hat ein Spieler in den USA den Spieß umgedreht... in einem offenen Brief an Blizzard hat er dazu mittels des Vor- und Nachnamens, die er aus den WoW-Credits entnahm, einen Mitarbeiter innerhalb kürzester Zeit und mit wenig Rechercheaufwand quasi gläsern gemacht.
Er erstellte ein komplettes Profil inklusive Photos, der Anschrift (in den USA!) und zahlreichen Informationen über den Werdegang des Mitarbeiters - auschließlich mit dem Vor- und Nachnamen!

Jeder Mensch sollte natürlich selbst abwägen wieviel seiner persönlichen Informationen er/sie öffenlich machen will... ich bin dazu nicht bereit und habe daher meinen Account gekündigt.

„Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not after you"
(Nur weil du paranoid bist, heißt das nicht, dass sie nicht hinter dir her sind)

- Henry Kissinger.


----------



## Laeneus (7. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht schaufelt sich Blizzard so sogar sein eigenes Grab (für diesen Sommer). Ich bin zwar selten im Forum gewesen, werde es aber ab jetzt vollkommen meiden. Und wegen der ingame-Spionage bin ich einfach nur entsetzt. Das ist eine Frechheit, wie ich sie vlt. von Chinesischen Browsergames erwartet habe, aber nicht von Blizzard. Gut, mit Cataclysm wird im Herbst/Winter wieder ein Haufen Spieler eintrudeln, aber ich bin sicher, dass die meisten nun erstmal auf Offlinegames oder zumindest Konkurrenz MMORPGs umsteigen werden. Blizzard, Real-ID ist mehr Fail als ein DK Tank in Grauem Stoff vorm LK.


----------



## Baumnuss (7. Juli 2010)

Scheinbar lesen diverse addons eure RL Namen ingame aus:

http://forums.wow-eu...816838773&sid=3

zitat:

Hallo allerseits. 

Von vorne rein, hier geht es nicht um die Ankündigung, dass man demnächst mit vollem Namen in den Blizzardforen steht. 

Als ich heute die Daily Hero gemacht habe und über den Ladebildschirm von Turm hinweg war, tauchte im Chat irgendein Geschreibsel, von wirren Buchstaben auf. 
Ich hab es mir mal genauer durchgelesen, und in der dritten Zeile stand mein Vorname und Nachname und in der Letzten stand der Name von meinem Char, mit dem ich gerade online war. 
Es hat niemand in den Chat geschrieben, da kein P,G,Y oder sonst irgendwas davor stand. 

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, was das ist oder was das zu bedeuten hat? 

Hab davon leider Null Ahnung. 

Lg


----------



## Phenyl19 (7. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ja super, dann weiß Hans Meier, dass es auf dem Realm noch 85 andere Hans Meier gibt. Jetzt setz dich hin, und fang an alles über die 86 Hans Meier herauszubekommen.
> 
> Ein wenig Paranoid sind hier wohl einige.



So siehts aus, nur weil man euren Namen hat,hat man noch nicht eure Adresse oder ähnliches.


----------



## Gerdigerd (7. Juli 2010)

Natálya schrieb:


> Also wenn 80% der Leute mit "Ih ein Spielsuchti, geh weg, mit dir möchte ich nichts zu tun haben" auf mein "Ich spiele WoW" reagiert, dann hab ich keine große Lust an den großen Nagel zu hängen, dass ich WoW spiele. Und die Antwort der Leute ist ernst gemeint! Für die meisten Leute ist WoW = Sucht. Das hab ich oft genug erlebt. Es wird gar nicht gefragt wie oft und lange ich spiele, es geht nur um's dass.




So geht es seit 7000 Jahren allen Menschen,die irgendwann mal mit was angefangen haben,das noch in den Kinderschuhen steckte und noch nicht soweit in der Gesellschaft etabliert war.

Es erwartet niemand,dass wir jetzt alle in die Talkshows und den Wochenzeitschriften rennen und dort versuchen,die Welt über WoW in der Art ,wie es der absolute Großteil benutzt,aufzuklären.
Man muss sich aber auch nicht gerade im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes im Keller verstecken,um seinem Hobby nachzugehen;wie ein Alkoholiker,der heimlich an der Flasche nuckelt und sich regelrecht vor der Welt schämt.

Der eigene Auftritt hat also maßgeblichen Einfluss darauf,wie das Praktizierte von anderen aufgenommen wird.Und wie wir oder besser gesagt viele hier auftreten,schaffen wir uns die Misere in der wir stecken selber.

Das sich viele nicht mal trauen würden,wegen technischen Problemen (die wirklich nicht oft auftreten)mit ihrem Namen einen ordentlichen Forumbeitrag zu formulieren,ist einfach nur bezeichnend (Um den Bezug zum Thema nochmal herzustellen).
Zum Rest (Datenschutz etc pp) hab ich mich schon zu oft wiederholt.

Grüße


----------



## Shaila (7. Juli 2010)

Wie man sehen kann, ist das alles längst nicht mehr so optional und freiwillig. Vor Missbrauch kann man sich offenbar nicht schützen, keiner.

=> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816899468&sid=3&pageNo=2


----------



## Baumnuss (7. Juli 2010)

Einziger Schutz seiner Privatsphäre ist nicht mehr onlingehen und seinen Account zu kündigen.


----------



## Baumnuss (7. Juli 2010)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> So siehts aus, nur weil man euren Namen hat,hat man noch nicht eure Adresse oder ähnliches.



Gut machen wir einen test , bitte poste hier deinen RL Vor und Nachnamen hier.Ich werde dann daraus deinen Lebenslauf erstellen.


----------



## Darequi (7. Juli 2010)

Tjaaaa... sogar Bild.de interessiert sich dafür :

http://www.bild.de/BILD/digital/spiele/2010/news/07/07/blizzard/klarnamen-foren-starcraft-2-world-of-warcraft-spieler-protest.html


----------



## Minorjiel (7. Juli 2010)

Also, auch wenn man das blöde Forum nicht nutzen muss....hier haben die Foren-Poster Blizzard die eigene Medizin zu schmecken gegeben und was dabei heraus kommt, dass finde ich mehr als bedenklich:


```
http://www.gamona.de/games/activision-blizzard,blizzards-bashiok-ist-erstes-opfer-der-real-id:news,1769743.html
```

Hier ein Teil des Originalthreads:
http://wowriot.gameriot.com/blogs/Americans-are-bad-at-games/Real-Names-on-the-Official-Forums-New-REAL-ID-function

Dem Typen muss doch das Herz in die Hose gerutscht sein, als binnen weniger Minuten sein ganzes Leben von FREMDEN auf dem Monitor dokumentiert worden ist....inklusve Wohnort, Namen seiner Eltern und Kinder sowie Telefonnummer. Hierbei handelt es sich um krasses Beispiel, wieviel Informationen man mittlerweile anhand eines Namens aus dem Internet ziehen kann. 
Und irgendwie ist das auch echt nicht mehr witzig. Man denkt sich immer "Ach, was sollen andere schon mit meinen Daten anfangen", aber heruntergebrochen auf diese spezielle Situation bekäme ich es mit der Angst zu tun, wenn auf einmal ein unübersichtlich riesige Masse Mensch, die in einer Nacht über 20.000 erzürnte Einträge in einem Forum erzeugt haben, auf einmal meinen Wohnort und meine Telefonnumer kennt! Wer weiß, was da für Bekloppte bei sind!

Hier ist eine Sache definitv eskaliert und erstmalig wird (zumindest mir persönlich) deutlich, welche Gefahren sich hinter Social-Networks und Co. wirklich verbergen....da bekomme ich eine Gänsehaut!


----------



## elfithefreak (7. Juli 2010)

Praktisches beispiel was dir alles so passieren kann im ZUsammenhang mit REALID. ;-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4l1_8wefR7c


----------



## Feindflieger (7. Juli 2010)

> Hier ist eine Sache definitv eskaliert und erstmalig wird (zumindest mir persönlich) deutlich, welche Gefahren sich hinter Social-Networks und Co. wirklich verbergen....da bekomme ich eine Gänsehaut!



Big Brother is watching you. Orwells 1984 lässt grüßen.


----------



## Terminsel (7. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Also mal vorweg ... ich habe nur die Hälfte hier jetzt gelesen.
> 
> Was hier wieder für ein Aufstand gemacht wird ....
> 
> ...



Du denkst leider nicht weit genug. Heute akzeptieren wir, dass unsere Namen im Forum angegeben sind. Und morgen? Akzeptieren wir da, dass man im Forum ein Profil mit Adresse und anderen Daten findet (Geburtsdatum beispielsweise?). Solche Diskusionen, die sich als kleiner Teil in die ohnehin schon bestehende Datenschutz-Debatte einreiht, müssen geführt werden, denn aus den Meinungen vieler lassen sich die Grenzen ableiten, die bei einem solchen Thema gezogen werden müssen.


----------



## Leviathan666 (7. Juli 2010)

Holy schrieb:


> ich finde es ehrlich gesagt bedenklich das sich hier so viele über das unglück von bashiok freuen...
> 
> der herr hat gedacht das die WoW comunity nicht so schlimm ist wie alle denken und wollte damit zeigen das es nicht schädlich ist in diesem forum seinen namen preis zu geben...
> als dank veröffentlichen diejenigen die angst um ihre eigene privatsphäre hatten (!) daten über ihn...
> klar steckt da schon eine gewisse ironie hinter aber lustig finde ich das nicht!



Lustig? Nein.
Aber es freuen sich viele darüber, dass er damit selbst den Irrsinn der RealID aufzeigte.



> Jeder ist zwar in seiner Person einmalig - nicht aber sein Name.
> Da steht "nur" der Name - mehr nicht.


Au contrair. Mein Name ist einzigartig. Ist schön für dich, wenn du Florian Müller heißt (so heißen mindestens 1000 Leute in Deutschland),
aber es soll auch ne menge Leute geben die keinen "Allerweltsnamen" haben.


----------



## Feindflieger (7. Juli 2010)

Und das hat er damit wahrlich getan.


----------



## Baumnuss (7. Juli 2010)

Im US Forum hat ein Spieler nur seinen Vor und Nachnamen angegeben ,mit dem hinweis sein allerweltsname schütze ihn vor dem herausfinden seiner persönlichen Daten.Heraus kam dies hier :


http://seewhatyoudidthere.com/2010/07/07/realid-changes-the-very-real-ease-of-stalking-in-the-internet-age/


----------



## Feindflieger (8. Juli 2010)

Im Endeffekt ist es so leicht, wenn jmd seinen Namen postet der es nicht so genau nimmt mit anonym im Internet (in foren usw real name), jag seinen Namen durch irgendeinen Crawler und schon weißt du fast alles.

Und da hört der Spass für mich bei Blizz auf, das Spiel ist ab 12 , manche Kinder oder Jugendliche sind sich sowas garnicht bewusst. v älteren Mitmenschen die es auch in WoW gibt, und weiblichen Mitspielern die ihre Geschlechtszugehörigkeit manchmal aus guten Recht verstecken mal abgesehen.


----------



## bexxter83 (8. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Z i t a t:
> Der Datenschutz seitens Blizzard hat versagt bzw ist nur ein Witz.* Es ist jetzt bereits möglich für Addons reale Namen auszulesen dank real-id*.
> Gebt einfach mal folgendes ein: "*/run for i=1,100 do if BNIsSelf(i)then BNSendWhisper(i,"RealID whisper from yourself..");break end end*".
> 
> Es können jetzt schon via addon ingame von allen Spielern die grad online sind die RL Namen gelesen werden.




Sorry, aber gemeldet. Toll, dass du das jetzt der ganzen Community mitteilst. Vielen Dank dafür....


----------



## elfithefreak (8. Juli 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber gemeldet. Toll, dass du das jetzt der ganzen Community mitteilst. Vielen Dank dafür....



Der Befehl ist nicht geheim, und was du da zu melden hast verstehe ich nicht. Ist doch gut das der Poster jedem zeigen möchte wie einfach es geht.


----------



## Furuba (8. Juli 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber gemeldet. Toll, dass du das jetzt der ganzen Community mitteilst. Vielen Dank dafür....



Und damit hast du es jetzt zwar gemeldet aber selbst weiter verbreitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ausserdem ist es wirklich nur zur darstellung wie einfach es geht! Das einzutippen dauert 1-2 sek...und was man damit erreicht...


----------



## Winston Smith (8. Juli 2010)

> naja, mich interessiert es nicht wenn jmd weiss wie ich heiss. ich sags euch selbst. Karl - Merkli ich bin stolz drauf, ihr wisst ja auch nicht wo ich wohne oder welcher ich bin, es gibt über 40 karl merkli allein in zürich (voll viele rufen mich an)



Allein mit deinem Nickname, deinem Klarnamen, der Information das Du WoW spielst und in Zürich wohnst, konnte ich ziemlich schnell folgendes herausfinden:

- wo du wohnst und wie dein Haus aussieht (solltest du noch zuhause wohnen)
- wie ich vom Züricher Hauptbahnhof in 14 minuten bis vor deine Haustür käme, wenn ich das wollte
- wie dein Vater heißt, wie er aussieht und was für einer Arbeit er nachgeht
- wie seine Frau heißt und was für einer Arbeit sie nachgeht
- eine (wenn auch wahrscheinlich nicht deine) Telefonnummer, vermutlich die deiner Mutter? Sie hat einen anderen Nachnamen als du, daher bin ich mir nicht sicher...

Das ist dir wirklich egal?

Ich will hier nur den Punkt klar machen und habe nicht vor dir etwas zu Leide zu tun ... aber das ist dein Glück.


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber gemeldet. Toll, dass du das jetzt der ganzen Community mitteilst. Vielen Dank dafür....



Np 2 meiner Post hier wurden schon gelöscht , die Moderatoren scheinen sehr WoW freundlich-naiv zu sein.

Aber zurück zum Thema , hier gehts darum dass man die real id ingame ohne zustimmung der Spieler via addons auslesen kann.


----------



## Gradash (8. Juli 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> Du vertraust also allen Freunden deiner Freunde? Must ja recht übersichtlich sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Speziell die Addons machen die Sache so gefährlich, schätze ich...



X-orzist schrieb:


> Mit der geplanten Forenumstellung streben die Betreiber nun eine verstärkte Integration der Community-Funktionen an; *auch eine Zusammenarbeit mit Facebook* ist angekündigt.



Treffer
Versenkt
Cataclysm abbestellt und der Account bleibt vorerst auch aus, bis diese Idee im Mülleimer verschwunden ist 



&#8364;dit: Ich persönlich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Buffed das unterstützen kann und will.
Imho sollte man sich mit den Spielern solidarisieren...


----------



## Virthu (8. Juli 2010)

wird für die realID ein neues forum angelegt oder bleibt das alte bestehen? falls das letztere der fall ist, was ist mit den alten beiträgen vor dem einführen der realID, wird da der echte name ebenfalls angezeigt?


----------



## LoLTroll (8. Juli 2010)

Gradash schrieb:


> Treffer
> Versenkt
> Cataclysm abbestellt und der Account bleibt vorerst auch aus, bis diese Idee im Mülleimer verschwunden ist



Die Zusammenarbeit mit Facebook ist schon aktuell...


----------



## Deis (8. Juli 2010)

Winston schrieb:


> Allein mit deinem Nickname, deinem Klarnamen, der Information das Du WoW spielst und in Zürich wohnst, konnte ich ziemlich schnell folgendes herausfinden:
> 
> - wo du wohnst und wie dein Haus aussieht (solltest du noch zuhause wohnen)
> - wie ich vom Züricher Hauptbahnhof in 14 minuten bis vor deine Haustür käme, wenn ich das wollte
> ...



Ist mir persoenlich vollkommen scheissegal.
Ob mir nun ein scheiss, kranker Bastard ohne Leben auflauert, weil er an all diese Informationen gekommen ist (damit meine ich jetzt nicht Dich, sondern eine fiktive Person) oder ob ich zufaellig Opfer eines Amoklaufes bei LIDL werde ist mir herzlich egal. Ist mir auch vollkommen egal ob die Welt von meiner Existenz weiss oder nicht. Wenn ich mir ueber all diese klitzekleinen Kleinigkeiten mit all ihren Eventualitaeten und Moeglichkeiten, Gedanken machen wuerde, haette ich keine Zeit mehr zum atmen, geschweigedenn anderen Dingen nachzugehen. Also was solls.
Wer mich finden will, wird mich finden, egal wie, egal wo, egal wann.


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juli 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Ist mir persoenlich vollkommen scheissegal.
> Ob mir nun ein scheiss, kranker Bastard ohne Leben auflauert, weil er an all diese Informationen gekommen ist (damit meine ich jetzt nicht Dich, sondern eine fiktive Person) oder ob ich zufaellig Opfer eines Amoklaufes bei LIDL werde ist mir herzlich egal.



...und das ist auch dein gute Recht.
Aber vllt, nur vllt, bist du ja in der Lage nachzuvollziehen, das es (vermutlich vielen) Anderen anders geht?


----------



## Deis (8. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ...und das ist auch dein gute Recht.
> Aber vllt, nur vllt, bist du ja in der Lage nachzuvollziehen, das es (vermutlich vielen) Anderen anders geht?



Natuerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich bisher schon auf Datenschutz geachtet habe, aber die Vorfälle in Verbindung hiermit haben mich dann doch etwas wachgerüttelt. Zur Vorsicht erstmal alles abgeklappert wo ich so angemeldet bin und alles was da nicht hingehört rausgelöscht. Es ist schon unglaublich was alles möglich ist.


----------



## Feindflieger (8. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass ich bisher schon auf Datenschutz geachtet habe, aber die Vorfälle in Verbindung hiermit haben mich dann doch etwas wachgerüttelt. Zur Vorsicht erstmal alles abgeklappert wo ich so angemeldet bin und alles was da nicht hingehört rausgelöscht. Es ist schon unglaublich was alles möglich ist.



Biiiiiiiiiiiiig Brooooother is watching you ;D


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Biiiiiiiiiiiiig Brooooother is watching you ;D



Big wat ? Sprichst du von diesem komischen Haus da ?


----------



## Feindflieger (8. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Big wat ? Sprichst du von diesem komischen Haus da ?



Georg Orwells 1984. Sowas wie das Handbuch zum Überwachungstaat bzw Gläsener Bürger.


----------



## Battlefronter (8. Juli 2010)

Endlich weniger Pussy Trolls


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> naja, mich interessiert es nicht wenn jmd weiss wie ich heiss. ich sags euch selbst. Karl - Merkli ich bin stolz drauf, ihr wisst ja auch nicht wo ich wohne oder welcher ich bin, es gibt über 40 karl merkli allein in zürich (voll viele rufen mich an)



Bist du dir da so sicher?Das i net kann so böse sein wenn man nicht aufpasst


Domain name:
karl-merkli.ch

Holder of domain name:
"zensiert"

CH-8047 Zürich
Switzerland
Contractual Language: German

Technical contact:
Hostpoint AG
Ciampi Dino
St. Dionystrasse 31

CH-8645 Rapperswil-Jona
Switzerland


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juli 2010)

Und woher willst du jetzt wissen, dass es wirklich er ist und nicht einer der 40 anderen?


----------



## Horde deadman (8. Juli 2010)

Wie funktioniert es genau mit Real life id? Schiecke die Anfrage an meinen Bruder aber er bekommt keine Anfrage Oo. Was nun? Hab mehrere male versucht.


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

wertzû und www.karl-merkli.ch sind ja schon auf dieser hp verlinkt ,war wirklich einfach.


----------



## Schranzman (8. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> wertzû und www.karl-merkli.ch sind ja schon auf dieser hp verlinkt ,war wirklich einfach.



da kommt man sogar schon nur mit google drauf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch wenn er es jetzt nicht sein sollte zeigt das nur wie einfach es wäre wenn man nur das bei google eingibt

auf Facebook isser auch noch drauf, schaut jung aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( auch wenn man hier nich sicher sein kann da nichtma n wohnort beisteht)


----------



## elfithefreak (8. Juli 2010)

Wow, so einen riesen Thread hab ich noch nicht gesehen:

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=25712374700&sid=1&pageNo=1489

Fast 1500 Seiten und fast 30000 Posts und es werden minutlich dutzende Antworten mehr. @Blizzard viel spass beim durchlesen des Threads. *schadenfroh grins*


----------



## Schranzman (8. Juli 2010)

du schickst die anfrage mit der battlenet email von deim bruder ab, er sollte sofort ein popup bekommen das du sein freund sein willst, das wars, kann man eignt nix falsch machen ( ausser die email falsch reintippen)


----------



## Schranzman (8. Juli 2010)

elfithefreak schrieb:


> Wow, so einen riesen Thread hab ich noch nicht gesehen:
> 
> http://forums.worldo...d=1&pageNo=1489
> 
> Fast 1500 Seiten und fast 30000 Posts und es werden minutlich dutzende Antworten mehr. @Blizzard viel spass beim durchlesen des Threads. *schadenfroh grins*




finds viel "lustiger" das dieses Forum jetzt sogar schon auf BBC erwähnt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BBC News


----------



## elfithefreak (8. Juli 2010)

Nop, BBC spielt auf das UK Forum an dort sind es nur knapp 8000 Replies. Im US Forum sinds ein bissl mehr^^


----------



## Ugdil (8. Juli 2010)

Sogar Bild berichtet :>

Ugdil


----------



## Schranzman (8. Juli 2010)

elfithefreak schrieb:


> Nop, BBC spielt auf das UK Forum an dort sind es nur knapp 8000 Replies. Im US Forum sinds ein bissl mehr^^



wenn du bissl englisch kannst les dir den post ma durch, wäre seltsam wenn in beiden foren n mod sein namen reinbrachte und dann das gleiche passiert, oder?


----------



## elfithefreak (8. Juli 2010)

Da irrst du dich dieser bereits geschlossene Thread betrifft den 'unvorsichtigen' Blizz Mod. Hat gerade mal läpische 26 Seiten und 500 Replies

Original Thread wo Bashiok seinen Namen Postet:

http://forums.worldo...&sid=1&pageNo=1


----------



## Schranzman (8. Juli 2010)

elfithefreak schrieb:


> Da irrst du dich dieser bereits geschlossene Thread betrifft den 'unvorsichtigen' Blizz Mod. Hat gerade mal läpische 26 Seiten und 500 Replies
> 
> http://forums.worldo...&sid=1&pageNo=1



k fail meinerseits... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber is auch schon spät wa und wer kann nach so einem beschissenen spiel noch klar denken? ( spanier ma aussen vor gelassen...^^)


----------



## elfithefreak (8. Juli 2010)

Jap da haste recht. Scheiss Tintenfisch Orakel. ^^


----------



## Fyralon (8. Juli 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Seit dem Patch am Mittwoch kann man sich jetzt des neuen Features RealID bedienen.
> 
> Man fragt seine Freunde nach deren Blizzard-Emailadressen, trägt sie ein und sieht ab sofort den Realen Namen, wie er bei Blizzard gemeldet ist in seiner Freundesliste. Egal mit welchen Char derjenige grad eingloggt ist.
> 
> ...





Das Video ist einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natálya (8. Juli 2010)

Also wenn Blizz der Ansturm der Spieler nicht zum Umdenken bringt, dann hoffe ich, dass sie viele viele viele dicke Klagen an den Hals bekommen werden.

Hm, oder die Leute kündigen reihenweise ihre Abos, das würde sie vllt wirklich zum Nachdenken bringen.


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

Klagen dürfte es, wenn überhaupt nur in den USA geben von den Vip s die ab und an anonym WoW spielen und nun ihre real id aufgedeckt wird.

Jedoch rollt zur zeit eine gewaltige Kündigungswelle über Blizz hinweg.

Edit sagt die Kündigungswelle ist an der Börse angekommen:

http://www.wallstreet-online.de/aktien/Activision-Blizzard-Aktie/chart?tr=5d&inst_id=1446683&market_id=1&spid=ws&edit=1


----------



## Terminsel (8. Juli 2010)

Horde schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert es genau mit Real life id? Schiecke die Anfrage an meinen Bruder aber er bekommt keine Anfrage Oo. Was nun? Hab mehrere male versucht.



Du hast im RL ID? Dann musst du wohl bis nächsten Mittwoch warten, bis du wieder ins RL kannst... *fg*

Nein, im Ernst: Wie der Vorposter schon schrieb, musst du einfach die E-Mail-Addi, mit der dein Bruder seinen Account angemeldet hat in der FL unter "Kontakt" eingeben.


----------



## Dabow (8. Juli 2010)

Kann man da viel falsch machen O_o ?


----------



## Terminsel (8. Juli 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Kann man da viel falsch machen O_o ?



Vllt. hat er so eine selbstgemachte Gamertastatur, wo alle nicht für das Spiel relevanten Tasten fehlen... das macht das Eingeben von E-Mail-Adressen natürlich schwer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (8. Juli 2010)

Vlt ises ein Addon das die einladung blockt.


----------



## Schranzman (8. Juli 2010)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Vlt ises ein Addon das die einladung blockt.



du meinst er hat seid es Real ID gibt ein Addon das genau das verhindert? eine Aktion aus dem Spiel? glaub ich kaum

ich glaub eher daran das in der elterlichen freigabe das abgewählt wurde -> nix mit Real ID


----------



## Horde deadman (8. Juli 2010)

Ok Real ID net RL id 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. E-mail ist sicher richtig mein Bruder hat es selbst überprüft. Ich glaube es könnte daran liegen, dass mein Acc gekündigt ist. Aber ich mach jeden Monat wenn ich spiele so, ich bezahle für ein Monat dann kündige ich mein Acc um für 2. nicht zu bezahlen(wenn ich eh schon weiss, dass nächsten Monat nichts geht). Könnte es daran liegen? Spielen kann ich noch bis 5 August.


----------



## Meredithe (8. Juli 2010)

Nein, daran sollte es eigtl. nicht liegen...
Bist du auch sicher, das du die e-mail adresse von seinem B-net Acc genommen hast, mit der er sich auch anmeldet?
Sonst versucht es doch mal andersrum, das er deine E-mail adresse eingibt.


----------



## Cazor (8. Juli 2010)

Horde schrieb:


> Real life ID verbugt





real life is eh voll buggy... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (8. Juli 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> real life is eh voll buggy...



Jop, find ich auch, immer wenn ich in die Stadt zum einkaufen gehe, fange ich an zu laggen, einfach zuviele Menschen dort... Ich sollte mir vielleicht eine neue Grafikkarte einbauen lassen ^^

/ironie off


----------



## Grischu (8. Juli 2010)

Tja mein neuer Account !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (8. Juli 2010)

Grischu schrieb:


> Tja mein neuer Account !
> ...



Alles schön und gut, aaaber:
- was macht man mit seinen bisher gespielten Chars (Main + oft gespielte Twinks)? Einen kostenpflichtigen (!) Chartransfer durchführen?
- was macht man wenn der Acc kompromittiert ("gehackt") wurde? Da ist dann nix mit Kopie vom Perso schicken^^.

Zur ganzen Thematik an und für sich:
Ich persönlich bin absolut gegen diese "RealID".

- Ich mag es einfach nicht, wenn z.B. Addons meinen echten Namen auslesen und diesen inkl. meines Char- u. Servernamens evtl. irgendwohin übermitteln könnten (gibt da so nen netten "/run..."-Befehl).
- Ich mag es einfach nicht, das jeder meinen echten Namen kennt. Ich möchte selbst entscheiden können wem ich meine persönlichen Daten gebe.

Es gibt viele Gründe warum diese RealID wohl mehr Nachteile als Vorteile bringen würde. Gründe kann man in über 7500 (!) Postings in diesem Thread im offiziellen WoW-Forum nachlesen.

Im amerikanischen Forum gibts schon über 34000 Postings zu diesem Thema.... wobei (wie auch im deutschen und in den anderssprachigen Foren) gefühlte 98% absolut gegen die RealID sind.

Es bleibt abzuwarten, ob Blizzard angesichts der massiven weltweite Proteste gegen die RealID, der Vielzahl der Kündigungen und auch angesichts der sinkenden Blizz-Aktie nicht von ihrem Kurs abweichen und dieses tolle "RealID + Facebook"-Konzept wieder verwerfen. Falls nein, bleibt wohl nach 6 Jahren nichts weiter übrig als WoW den Rücken zu kehren... schade... in der Gesamtheit ist WoW ein gutes Spiel das ich immer gern gespielt habe.


----------



## Horde deadman (8. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Nein, daran sollte es eigtl. nicht liegen...
> Bist du auch sicher, das du die e-mail adresse von seinem B-net Acc genommen hast, mit der er sich auch anmeldet?
> Sonst versucht es doch mal andersrum, das er deine E-mail adresse eingibt.



Ich bin mir sicher, denn mit der e-mail meldet er sich im Spiel an. Aber guter Vorschlag mit andersrum versuchen thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horde deadman (8. Juli 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut, aaaber:
> - was macht man mit seinen bisher gespielten Chars (Main + oft gespielte Twinks)? Einen kostenpflichtigen (!) Chartransfer durchführen?
> - was macht man wenn der Acc kompromittiert ("gehackt") wurde? Da ist dann nix mit Kopie vom Perso schicken^^.
> 
> ...



Du weisst schon, dass die Namen nur für die RealID Freunde angezeigt werden also Addons können auf keinen Fall die scanen, selbst die nicht die mit Freundschaftsfenster was zu tun haben^^


----------



## Karishma (8. Juli 2010)

elfithefreak schrieb:


> Wow, so einen riesen Thread hab ich noch nicht gesehen:
> 
> http://forums.worldo...d=1&pageNo=1489
> 
> Fast 1500 Seiten und fast 30000 Posts und es werden minutlich dutzende Antworten mehr. @Blizzard viel spass beim durchlesen des Threads. *schadenfroh grins*



Naja aber leider noch immer keine Stellungnahme seit Post Nr. 6400 oder so von den Blauen...


----------



## Gintaar (8. Juli 2010)

Hihi, da hat er sich aber etwas eingebrockt:

Bashiok erstes Opfer der Real ID

Edit: Link repariert
Edit2: Link geht immer noch nicht, bin zu blöd. Dann bitte copy&paste, lohnt sich:

http://www.gamona.de/games/activision-blizzard,blizzards-bashiok-ist-erstes-opfer-der-real-id:news,1769743.html


----------



## normansky (8. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte wetten, dass dadurch die Accounthaks explodieren!
Und das dann mit Recht... wenn man etwas freischaltet, ohne sich vorher zu informieren, dann hat man es nicht anderst verdient!


----------



## Acid_1 (8. Juli 2010)

Horde schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, dass die Namen nur für die RealID Freunde angezeigt werden also Addons können auf keinen Fall die scanen, selbst die nicht die mit Freundschaftsfenster was zu tun haben^^



Und du hast wahrscheinlich gar nicht den Sinn seines Posts verstanden.
Dass RealID kein Addon ist, ist klar, er hat ja auch nur ein Beispiel außerhalb dieser RealID Scheiße genannt.

Es geht nur darum, das JEDER im ofiziellen WoW-Forum deinen Namen sehen kann und das ist die Sauerei.
Und das geht SEHR in die Privatsphäre.

Deshalb: Ja, RealID geht viel zu weit.


----------



## Shadria (8. Juli 2010)

Horde schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, dass die Namen nur für die RealID Freunde angezeigt werden also Addons können auf keinen Fall die scanen, selbst die nicht die mit Freundschaftsfenster was zu tun haben^^



Ähm.... da unterliegst du leider einem Irrtum. DEIN echter Vor- und Zuname könnte ohne weiteres (bereits jetzt schon) jederzeit von einem entsprechenden Addon ausgelesen und auch weitergegeben werden. Auch jetzt schon! Auch ohne deine Zustimmung und auch wenn du selbst die RealID im Spiel gar nicht nutzt.

Lies doch bitte dazu mal folgende Threads im WoW-Europe-Forum:
RealID Missbrauch oder RealID ingame (-> hier ist z.B. der Beitrag #224 besonders interessant)


----------



## Meredithe (8. Juli 2010)

Gintaar schrieb:


> Hihi, da hat er sich aber etwas eingebrockt:
> 
> Bashiok erstes Opfer der Real ID
> 
> ...



Also bei mir geht leider auch copy&paste nich ^^


----------



## X-orzist (8. Juli 2010)

Horde schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, dass die Namen nur für die RealID Freunde angezeigt werden also Addons können auf keinen Fall die scanen, selbst die nicht die mit Freundschaftsfenster was zu tun haben^^



Du solltest Dich allgemein mal damit beschäftigen, was durch die RealID und der Zusammenarbeit zwischen Blizzard + Facebook möglich ist.

Ich zittiere hier gern mal den Hamburger Datenschutzbeauftragten, der ein neues Bußgeldverfahren gegen Facebook eingeleitet hat:

"Hintergrund sei die anhaltende Praxis von Facebook, bei bestimmten Funktionen die E-Mail- und Handy-Adressbücher seiner Nutzer auszuwerten, erklärte der Datenschützer am Mittwoch. Caspar zufolge werden so auch Daten von Nichtnutzern ohne deren Einwilligung erhoben, langfristig gespeichert und zu Vermarktungszwecken genutzt.Caspar hat das Vorgehen von Facebook ähnlich wie Bundesverbraucherministerin Ilse Aigner (CSU) bereits mehrfach kritisiert und eine Einstellung der Praxis angemahnt. Das nun eingeleitete Verfahren gibt Facebook die Möglichkeit, bis zum 11. August zu den Vorwürfen rechtlich Stellung zu beziehen.

  Caspar kritisiert insbesondere, dass offenbar Daten von Nichtnutzern gespeichert werden. Zwar verfügten auch andere soziale Netzwerke über sogenannte Friend-Finding-Funktionen, mit denen Nutzer ihre Freunde auf die Plattform einladen können, sagte Caspar weiter. Diese führten aber nicht dazu, dass Daten von Personen, die beim jeweiligen sozialen Netzwerk gar nicht angemeldet sind, dauerhaft gespeichert würden. Die Kontaktvorschläge, die Facebook in den Freundschaftseinladungen unterbreitet, lassen laut Caspar vermuten, dass die aus den Adressbüchern der Nutzer erhobenen Daten auch zur Erstellung von Beziehungsprofilen dienten. "Bei einer Zahl von mehreren Millionen Mitgliedern allein in Deutschland ist dies eine beunruhigende Vorstellung", betonte Caspar.

Nach Angaben des Datenschützers haben sich in den vergangenen Monaten viele Bürger über Facebook beschwert. Sie seien besorgt darüber, dass das Unternehmen über ihre Adressen verfüge und Kenntnisse über ihre persönlichen Beziehungen habe."




Und jetzt darf sich jeder gern seine gedanken dazu machen, was mit seinen Daten ( RealID ) und der zusammenarbeit mit Facebook so passieren wird.


----------



## Acid_1 (8. Juli 2010)

Der Link funzt^^


----------



## Shadria (8. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht leider auch copy&paste nich ^^



Bitte sehr... hier: gamona.de - Blizzards Bashiok ist erstes Opfer der Real ID


----------



## Gintaar (8. Juli 2010)

Danke @ Acid, irgendwie bin ich zu blöd. Also um euch das erste Opfer der 'absolut sicheren' Real ID anzuschauen, einfach Acids Link klicken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReX033 (8. Juli 2010)

tja,sieh mal einer an.....

immernoch


DAGEGEN


----------



## Acid_1 (8. Juli 2010)

Oder den Link von Shadria.

Blizzard muss das unbedingt stoppen...
Das nimmt sonst gigantische Ausmaße an.

Ich habe Blizzard sonst immer verteidigt, aber das geht viel, viel, viel zu weit, die machen sich selbst kaputt.
Wenn das kommt, ist das die größte Scheiße, die Blizzard je verzapft hat.


----------



## Meredithe (8. Juli 2010)

Danke an dir beiden Linkposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich muss sagen, ich bin geschockt... 
Man muss ja auch nicht nur an sich selbst denken, sondern auch an seine Familie, die schlussendlich dann auch immer mit betroffen ist, *ich meine die Schule seiner Kinder*!

Soetwas ist unverantwortlich. Ich fürchte, da werden auch, ohne jetzt Panik machen zu wollen, einige meiner weiblichen weggefährtinnen Probleme mit stalkern etc bekommen. Vielleicht übertreibe ich ja auch und ihr haltet mich für verrückt, aber ich finde, die Angst ist nich unbegründet. Wieviele Kranke/Pedofile wow spielen, musste ich leider schon am eigenen Leib erfahren. 

Ich finde es nicht verkehrt, das man mit Leuten von anderen Realms oder anderer Fraktion chatten kann, aber die umsetzung ist eindeutig nicht korrekt.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2010)

http://watchingthewa...policy-blizzard

so da liegt die Ursache

Den was die Masse nicht weiß in Südkorea 

,sind zur Zeit Notstandsgesetze in Kraft weil die Spannungen zu Nordkorea zu nehmen. 

Südkorea will mit dem Zwang der Realnamen (die Bei ihnen Mit dem Pass verifiziert werden müssen) in den Foren eine Kontaktaufnahme von Nordkoreanischen Agenten mit deren Regierung verhindern, die die Anonymität solcher Foren ausnutzen. 

Das Problem ist aber damit liebäugelt schon Acti Kotkick zu lange. 

Er sagt dort müssen wir es machen und hier machen wir es, da es uns ja mehr Schotter bringt


----------



## Shadria (8. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> ...Ich fürchte, da werden auch, ohne jetzt Panik machen zu wollen, einige meiner weiblichen weggefährtinnen Probleme mit stalkern etc bekommen. Vielleicht übertreibe ich ja auch und ihr haltet mich für verrückt, aber ich finde, die Angst ist nich unbegründet.



Ich halte dich absolut nicht für verrückt, im Gegenteil.

Folgendes erfundenes Szenario:
Merdithe lernt ingame einen netten Menschschurken kennen. Man questet zusammen und unterhält sich über scheinbar belanglose Dinge. Der Menschenschurke findet die xx-jährige (ich kenne dein Geburtsdatum übrigens wirklich^^) ganz nett. Der Menschenschurke wird zu aufdringlich und Meredithe setzt ihn auf ignore. Der Menschenschurke findet im WoW-Forum einen Post von Meredithe bezüglich einer Frage zur Druiden-Skillung und erfährt so ihren echten Namen. Anhand ihres echten Namens, ihres Geburtsdatums und des ungefähren Wohnortes (ja, auch diesen weiß ich inzwischen) findet er die Adresse und Telefonnummer raus.... zack... schon hat man einen "echten" Stalker an der Backe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alles nur erfunden und sowas kann nie passieren? Ich will es hoffen, aber kann es nicht glauben....


----------



## Acid_1 (8. Juli 2010)

Also kann man schonmal sagen tschüss Blizzard.
Aber ehrlich, Südkorea KANN einfach NICHT der Grund dafür sein, dass Blizzard das auf der ganzen Welt macht, das geht nicht, das ist Irrsinn...
Wenn das mit Cata kommt, dann wird der WoW Account gelöscht.
Wenn Blizzard noch so lange überlebt, werde ich mir noch Diablo3 kaufen und das wars dann bei mir mit Blizzard außer im WC3 B-Net.


----------



## RedShirt (8. Juli 2010)

Bin gespannt, wann die Paddel zum Zurückrudern angesetzt werden =)


----------



## Acid_1 (8. Juli 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wann die Paddel zum Zurückrudern angesetzt werden =)



Hoffentlich nicht, wenn es zu spät ist.


----------



## Meredithe (8. Juli 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Ich halte dich absolut nicht für verrückt, im Gegenteil.
> 
> Folgendes erfundenes Szenario:
> Merdithe lernt ingame einen netten Menschschurken kennen. Man questet zusammen und unterhält sich über scheinbar belanglose Dinge. Der Menschenschurke findet die xx-jährige (ich kenne dein Geburtsdatum übrigens wirklich^^) ganz nett. Der Menschenschurke wird zu aufdringlich und Meredithe setzt ihn auf ignore. Der Menschenschurke findet im WoW-Forum einen Post von Meredithe bezüglich einer Frage zur Druiden-Skillung und erfährt so ihren echten Namen. Anhand ihres echten Namens, ihres Geburtsdatums und des ungefähren Wohnortes (ja, auch diesen weiß ich inzwischen) findet er die Adresse und Telefonnummer raus.... zack... schon hat man einen "echten" Stalker an der Backe!
> ...



Omg, das macht mir Angst oO.... Nehmt uns die RealID weg!!! sofort!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wann die Paddel zum Zurückrudern angesetzt werden =)




Das hätten sie spätestens gestern 18 Uhr machen müssen ( 9 Uhr Westküstenzeit)

Es kam seid über 24h kein Bluepost mehr dazu


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

Im moment siehts nicht danach aus dass die real id gecancelt wird.Blizzard versucht verzweifelt alle posts bezüglich real id und ihre folgen zu löschen und bannt die Postersteller gleich noch aus den Foren.
Alleine das ist für mich ein Grund nie wieder ein Blizzard Spiel auf meiner Festplatte zu haben.Schade drum Blizzard war ursprünglich sehr publikumsnah und hatte für alle anliegen der Com ein offenes Ohr.Activision mit ihrer Gewinnmaximierung hat Blizzard ruiniert.

Post wie dieser gibts im allgemeinen Blizzard Forum kurzzeitig zuhauf:

So wie es aussieht gab es heute wegen dieser RealID Sache einen ganz schönen Wirbel. 
Tja hätte ich das mal eher gemerkt, dann hätte ich mal nicht gepostet. 
Nun ist mein Account vom Forum gebannt wegen Spammen und Trollen. 
Also unter spammen verstehe ich das wiederholte schreiben von Posts und unter trollen das schreiben mit einem alternativen Char. 
Leider habe ich nur einen Post geschrieben und den mit meinem Main. 
Dumm gelaufen. 
Naja ich denk mal, dass jetzt hier der Account von meiner Frau auch gesperrt wird. 
Aber auch nicht schlimm, das ganze mit WoW wird eh immer mehr übertrieben. 
Mit Niveau hat das ganze imho nix mehr zu tun. 


Mal nebenbei, wie sieht denn das aus, wenn hier die Realnamen angezeigt werden, weil jmd schon die RealID genutzt hat b4 das hier öffentlich wurde? 
Und was ist, wenn das Forum von Leuten durchsucht wird, die kein WoW spielen? 
Die haben dann auch unsere Namen. 
Ja ich weiss ist optional. 
Und ich kann ja nur posten, wenn ich auch WoW bezahle. Und? Dann nutze ich einen bezahlten Teil einfach nicht. 
Kann man die monatlichen Gebühren vllt aufsplitten? 
13Euro mit Forum und 10Euro ohne? 

Ob ihr den Account hier sperrt oder nicht, der läuft eh nur noch ne Woche. 
Wenn löschen eure einzige Waffe ist. 
Ihr solltet mal überlegen ob ihr im Sinne und Interesse des Users bzw Kunden handelt.


----------



## Da Magic (8. Juli 2010)

das geht echt zu weit, die wow foren werden aussterben, und das mit der real id ingame hätte man auch ohne den echten namen machen können, indem man zb den charnamen eines chars eingibt und man sonst genau die selben funktionene hat, nur eben ohne den reelen namen und email addy usw


----------



## Matago (8. Juli 2010)

Horde schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, dass die Namen nur für die RealID Freunde angezeigt werden also Addons können auf keinen Fall die scanen, selbst die nicht die mit Freundschaftsfenster was zu tun haben^^




Ah ja alles klar du hast wohl die Diskussionen im Offizielen Forum nicht ganz so mitverfolgt.

Es ist schon gestern Abend im Forum eine Befehlszeile gepostet worden und zwar folgende.

*/run for i=1,100 do if BNIsSelf(i)then BNSendWhisper(i,"RealID whisper from yourself..");break end end

*ich hab die Zeile zu Hause dann gleich ausprobiert und was passiert juhuu ich habe in blauer Schrift meinen Real Name zugewispert bekommen.
Das heisst rein theoretisch dass auch jedes Addon sich somit deinen Realname auslesen kann so wie Z.B. Recount oder Omen, jeder benutzt es 
und sie gleichen sich untereinander ab.

Heute in der früh stand dann im offizielen Forum dass wohl die neueste Version von Carbonite den Real Name bereits schon ausliest soviel mal dazu.

Und gerade eben habe ich eine neue Befehlszeile im Forum gefunden und zwar folgende.

*/run local f=f or CreateFrame("frame") f:RegisterEvent("CHAT_MSG_BN_WHISPER") f:SetScript("OnEvent",function(self,arg1,arg2,arg3) print(arg3)end) 

*wenn diese Zeile eingegeben wird wird dir angeblich vom jedem der dich anwispert der Real Name angezeigt.

Heute Abend mal zu Hause gleich kucken ob sie so wie die erste funktioniert.

Aber auf jedenfall zu der Theorie dass man die Real ID nicht scannen kann !!!!


----------



## Acid_1 (8. Juli 2010)

Es werden Millionenfach Kündigungen rausgehen, mindestens die Hälfte der Accounts werden gekündigt, so sehe ich das voraus, Blizzard ist mit RealID den Schritt über den Abgrund gegangen.
Tja, eigentlich schade, die Games spiele ich sehr gerne.


----------



## mattenowie (8. Juli 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Er sagt dort müssen wir hier machen wir es da es uns ja mehr Schotter bringt




was???????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (8. Juli 2010)

mattenowie schrieb:


> was????????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vllt ist das hier etwas verständlicher ausgedrückt: "Er sagt, dort müssen wir es machen, hier machen wir es, da es uns ja mehr Schotter einbringt."
Hab den Sinn auch erst beim fünften Lesen herausbekommen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2010)

mattenowie schrieb:


> was????????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geändert


----------



## bexxter83 (8. Juli 2010)

Matago schrieb:


> Ah ja alles klar du hast wohl die Diskussionen im Offizielen Forum nicht ganz so mitverfolgt.
> 
> Es ist schon gestern Abend im Forum eine Befehlszeile gepostet worden und zwar folgende.
> 
> ...



Wenn das wirklich funktionieren sollte, dann sag doch bitte hier im Forum Bescheid. Angeblich geht das nämlich nur, wenn man selbst ein bestimmtes Addon nutzt.
Das wäre echt heftig.
Übrigens hab ich grade gesehn, dass im Offi-Forum wohl ALLE Posts zum Thema gelöscht wurden. Langsam werd ich echt sauer, was soll das denn? Darf man nun auch keine Meinung mehr haben?
@Baumnuss: Sry, wg. der Reportsache, hatte wohl zu viel getrunken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

Hab das hier im allgemeinen Blizz Forum gepostet was weiter oben schon geschrieben wurde:

/run local f=f or CreateFrame("frame") f:RegisterEvent("CHAT_MSG_BN_WHISPER") f:SetScript("OnEvent",function(self,arg1,arg2,arg3) print(arg3)end)

Reaktion von Blizz : Beitrag wurde sofort gelöscht und ich gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juli 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> Übrigens hab ich grade gesehn, dass im Offi-Forum wohl ALLE Posts zum Thema gelöscht wurden. Langsam werd ich echt sauer, was soll das denn? Darf man nun auch keine Meinung mehr haben?



Nunja nachdem die Aktie fällt und BBC berichtet drehen die wohl grad ein wenig am Rad die Schneestürmer.
Muss man ja auch verstehen, wie konnten die auch nur ansatzweise ahnen, dass Menschen eine Privatshäre besitzen UND auch noch schützen wollen.
Da muss einem ja mal gesagt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bilibishere (8. Juli 2010)

Die Real-ID an sich is ja schon was feines, wenn man seine RL Freunde hinzufügt.

Allerdings...

Das man, jez durch ein Addon, das wahrs jeder 3. benutzt, die Namen auslesen kann, is halt schon ne problematische Situation. Is ja nicht so, als würden wir Blizz die 12,99€/Monat überweisen und wir dafür nichts verlangen.
Allein dass man im Forum ab mitte des Monats nur noch mit seinen echten Namen posten kann, man kann seinen Charakter dazu zeigen lassen, aber das is ja egal, es geht eben um den echten Namen. Ich sehs schon kommen, das Offizielle Forum stirbt aus, und alle sind nur noch auf Buffed, WoWSzene usw unterwegs


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2010)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816838578&pageNo=3&sid=3#53

der Bluepost sagt alles 

ihr müßt ja diese Addons nicht nutzen

Pech wenn es die Real ID-Daten ausliest

ergo auch Pech wenn später Google die RN bei den Foren ausliest


----------



## Matago (8. Juli 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich funktionieren sollte, dann sag doch bitte hier im Forum Bescheid. Angeblich geht das nämlich nur, wenn man selbst ein bestimmtes Addon nutzt.
> Das wäre echt heftig.
> Übrigens hab ich grade gesehn, dass im Offi-Forum wohl ALLE Posts zum Thema gelöscht wurden. Langsam werd ich echt sauer, was soll das denn? Darf man nun auch keine Meinung mehr haben?
> @Baumnuss: Sry, wg. der Reportsache, hatte wohl zu viel getrunken
> ...




Also wie gesagt die zweite Zeile werde ich heute Abend testen und dann bescheid geben ob es geht.

Aber die erste Zeile hat gestern definitiv funktioniert und zwar ohne jegliches Addon du brauchst sie bloss im ganz normalen Chat eingeben.
Kopier dir die Zeile hier einfach raus paste sie in deinem allgemein Chat und schon bekommst du schön in blauer Schrift deinen Real Name angezeigt.

Und ich habe bisher die Real Name Funktion für niemanden aktiviert das nur mal so nebenbei.

Und was die Bannwelle im Ofizielle Forum angeht die drehen wohl momentan ziemlich am Rad und versuchen anscheinend alles zu vertuschen.

Wobe ich denke dass sie das rauslesen des Real Name was anscheinend eine Sicherheitslücke ist ziemlich schnel mit einem Hotfix beheben werden.


----------



## Nethertank (8. Juli 2010)

Naja hat vor und Nachteile.......
ich meine einerseits cool weil man mit seinen "Kumpelz" quatschen und sehen kann was er spielt und so aber andererseids wird dadurch auch viel Privates offenbart das dann doch nicht jeder wissen brauch...

also ich warte erstma noch ab man muss ja keine Kontakte hinzufügen is ja nicht spielrelevant also passt schon xD

Hauta^^


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

hi, ich bin der thread ersteller 
http://forums.wow-eu...816899468&sid=3

es geht darum das man ingame die real id auslesen kann...


ich stehe gerade auf, gehe an den rechner um zu schaun obs was neues gibt.. JA gibt es... 
OH WUNDER OH WUNDER
ich wurde natürlich PERMANENT gebannt, wegen verbreitung falscher tatsachen
um genauer zu sein: 

Art der Sperre Permanent 
Grund der Sperre Weitere 
Das absichtliche Verbreiten von Falschinformationen wird nicht geduldet. 
http://www.wow-europ.../forum-coc.html 


kann natürlich auch sein das sie mich gebannt haben weil ich ein zitat aus dem US forum gepostet habe

i mean WTF???
hahaha

ich bin echt angefressen jetzt..


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juli 2010)

Ach ja hier mal der BBC - Beitrag (ich glaube der Link wurde noch nicht gepostet)

BBC über Real Name in Foren


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (8. Juli 2010)

also mir iss das vollkommen scheiss egal die einzigen leute die ich wenn überhaupt adden werde sind meine rl freunde und freundin klar ansonsten niemand. wieso ihr euch alle so darüber aufregt verstehe ich net finde ich ganz ehrlich nur DUMM weil ihr müsst ja keinen adden oder? ne also.


----------



## phipush1 (8. Juli 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> also mir iss das vollkommen scheiss egal die einzigen leute die ich wenn überhaupt adden werde sind meine rl freunde und freundin klar ansonsten niemand. wieso ihr euch alle so darüber aufregt verstehe ich net finde ich ganz ehrlich nur DUMM weil ihr müsst ja keinen adden oder? ne also.



Nur blöd das man niemanden adden muss damit er heimlich deine Daten klauen kann,
was uns dieses Zeile beweist...


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> also mir iss das vollkommen scheiss egal die einzigen leute die ich wenn überhaupt adden werde sind meine rl freunde und freundin klar ansonsten niemand. wieso ihr euch alle so darüber aufregt verstehe ich net finde ich ganz ehrlich nur DUMM weil ihr müsst ja keinen adden oder? ne also.



gratulation du hast nichts kappiert.

dein vor und nachname wird trotzdem im forum angezeigt, falls das durchkommt.
falls du das ingame meinst, es geht auch ohne jemand in der FL zu haben.


----------



## Feindflieger (8. Juli 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> also mir iss das vollkommen scheiss egal die einzigen leute die ich wenn überhaupt adden werde sind meine rl freunde und freundin klar ansonsten niemand. wieso ihr euch alle so darüber aufregt verstehe ich net finde ich ganz ehrlich nur DUMM weil ihr müsst ja keinen adden oder? ne also.



Du hast auch das Horizontdenken einer Eintagsfliege oder?


----------



## Acid_1 (8. Juli 2010)

Mich würde mal interessieren, was das Buffed Team darüber denkt.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (8. Juli 2010)

omg wie schlimm man wird wissen wie man mit vor und nachname heisst omg die welt geht unter meine güte


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juli 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> also mir iss das vollkommen scheiss egal die einzigen leute die ich wenn überhaupt adden werde sind meine rl freunde und freundin klar ansonsten niemand. wieso ihr euch alle so darüber aufregt verstehe ich net finde ich ganz ehrlich nur DUMM weil ihr müsst ja keinen adden oder? ne also.



man merkt du hast den Thread aufmerksam gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



um das blöse Freund adden geht es überhaupt nicht. sonder um

1) die theoretische Möglichkeit von Add Ons deinen richtigen Namen auslesen und an die Programmierer (die nicht von Blizz sind) weiterzuleiten

2) das du im offiziellen Forum zukünftig nur noch mit deinem echten Nmaen posten kannst.


Ich ahne allerdings schon, dass dir das auch beides scheiss egal ist, also schlaf weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (8. Juli 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> omg wie schlimm man wird wissen wie man mit vor und nachname heisst omg die welt geht unter meine güte



Gib mir mal deinen Klarnamen pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muuhkuhh (8. Juli 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> also mir iss das vollkommen scheiss egal die einzigen leute die ich wenn überhaupt adden werde sind meine rl freunde und freundin klar ansonsten niemand. wieso ihr euch alle so darüber aufregt verstehe ich net finde ich ganz ehrlich nur DUMM weil ihr müsst ja keinen adden oder? ne also.



Weil du mit paar befehlen im allgemeinchat deinen namen auslesen kannst und mit addons namen von anderen auslesen kannst -.-

kannst dir ja ne schöne liste anlegen zu hasue mit char und rl namen deines servers


----------



## Acid_1 (8. Juli 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> omg wie schlimm man wird wissen wie man mit vor und nachname heisst omg die welt geht unter meine güte



Und noch einer, der den Ernst der Lage nicht gepeilt hat...
Ich glaube, wir lassen das mal mit dem erklären wollen.


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> omg wie schlimm man wird wissen wie man mit vor und nachname heisst omg die welt geht unter meine güte



das hast wirklich nichts kappiert.
danke für die bestätigung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juli 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, was das Buffed Team darüber denkt.



Jawoll.

Wenn vor 4 Wochen jemand euch MODS den Vorschlag gemacht hätte, im buffed Forum nur noch mit RN zu posten, was hättet ihr dem geantwortet?


----------



## phipush1 (8. Juli 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> omg wie schlimm man wird wissen wie man mit vor und nachname heisst omg die welt geht unter meine güte




Ich sage nur Micah Whipple...


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (8. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> man merkt du hast den Thread aufmerksam gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


haste recht iss mir scheiss egal^^ 
iss doch halb so wild wenn man den rl namen kennt mein gott in meiner gilde wird sich nur mit rl name begrüsst also sprich vorname und den nachnamen wissen wir auch alle. also ich finde das absolut nicht schlimm ist aber nur meine meinugn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gintaar (8. Juli 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> also mir iss das vollkommen scheiss egal die einzigen leute die ich wenn überhaupt adden werde sind meine rl freunde und freundin klar ansonsten niemand. wieso ihr euch alle so darüber aufregt verstehe ich net finde ich ganz ehrlich nur DUMM weil ihr müsst ja keinen adden oder? ne also.



Junge darum geht es doch! Deine Addons (du hast sicherlich das ein oder andere installiert) können deinen Namen auslesen und dann mit anderen Teilen. Nimm zum Beispiel recount, das hast du ja sicherlich. Das teilt permanent die Daten mit all deinen Gruppenmitgliedern und es kann nciht schwer sein sich anstelle des Charnamens den echten Namen anzeigen zu lassen. Mit einem Klick. Nicht nur als Hacker. Als einfaches Feature der nächsten Version von Recount. Oder Omen. Oder was auch immer du so benutzt. Das offizielle Statement dazu ist, 'Blizzard untersützt keine LUA-Addons, also installiert sie einfach nicht'. 

Aber selbst wenn man ab jetzt ohne Addons spielen würde (hab ich irgendwie nicht so Bock drauf, mir fehlen beim Standardinterface doch einige Features), scheint es noch Sicherheitslücken zu geben, die du zur Zeit nur dann umgehen kannst, wenn du dir selber eine elterliche Freigabe einrichtest und dort die Real-ID sperrst.
Oben genannt sind zwei Code-Zeilen, die dir den Namen eines jeden Spieler anzeigen der dich anwhispert. Hat also nix mit Dummheit zu tun.


----------



## Feindflieger (8. Juli 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> haste recht iss mir scheiss egal^^
> iss doch halb so wild wenn man den rl namen kennt mein gott in meiner gilde wird sich nur mit rl name begrüsst also sprich vorname und den nachnamen wissen wir auch alle. also ich finde das absolut nicht schlimm ist aber nur meine meinugn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na dann geb mal deinen Klarnamen hier an, schaun was wir feines finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Na dann geb mal deinen Klarnamen hier an, schaun was wir feines finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich schätze mal
12 jahre
facebook account mit fotoalbum, knuddels account

hmm


----------



## Feindflieger (8. Juli 2010)

So in etwa, das dauert max 2 mins mit Google.


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juli 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> haste recht iss mir scheiss egal^^
> iss doch halb so wild wenn man den rl namen kennt mein gott in meiner gilde wird sich nur mit rl name begrüsst also sprich vorname und den nachnamen wissen wir auch alle. also ich finde das absolut nicht schlimm ist aber nur meine meinugn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



extra für dich nochmal das hier ansonsten isses ja auch deine Sache, ich sehs halt anders.

Real ID macht Laune


----------



## Granmonkey (8. Juli 2010)

Hab das grad auf giga.de gefunden 
http://www.giga.de/usernews/00026687-blizzard-erstes-opfer-der-real-id/


----------



## Meredithe (8. Juli 2010)

*Also ich schmeiß mal was wegen dem Link hier ein*

*/run local f=f or CreateFrame("frame") f:RegisterEvent("CHAT_MSG_BN_WHISPER") f:SetScript("OnEvent",function(self,arg1,arg2,arg3) print(arg3)end) **

er funktioniert bedingt, zumindest bei mir. Wenn ich die Leute schon in der RealID habe, wird mir der name im chat gepostet, bei anderen allerdings nicht.
*


----------



## Gintaar (8. Juli 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> haste recht iss mir scheiss egal^^
> iss doch halb so wild wenn man den rl namen kennt mein gott in meiner gilde wird sich nur mit rl name begrüsst also sprich vorname und den nachnamen wissen wir auch alle. also ich finde das absolut nicht schlimm ist aber nur meine meinugn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok, ich vermute mal du bist entweder recht jung, oder (es tut mir leid) dein Bildungsstand befähigt dich nicht zu Berufen, in denen durchaus darauf geachtet wird, welche Hobbys ein Bewerber hat. Es ist nicht so, dsas ich mich dafür schäme Computer zu spielen, aber wenn man seriöse Berufe wie Arzt, Jurist oder auch allgemein Manager ergreifen möchte, ist es nicht vorteilhaft, wenn man als Hobby 'Games' angibt. Ich habe Bewerbungstrainingskurse belegt, in denen explizit davon abgeraten wurde dies zu erwähnen.

Das mag jetzt sinnvoll sein oder nicht, aber die Leute die dich einstellen haben nunmal keine Ahnung von Gamern. Die kennen nur das was in Zeitungen steht und die allgemeine 'Computerspieler sind faul und gewalttätig' Ansicht.


----------



## Acid_1 (8. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> *Also ich schmeiß mal was wegen dem Link hier ein*
> 
> */run local f=f or CreateFrame("frame") f:RegisterEvent("CHAT_MSG_BN_WHISPER") f:SetScript("OnEvent",function(self,arg1,arg2,arg3) print(arg3)end) **
> 
> ...



Versuch das nochmal, wenn Cata rauskommt, dann wirds wahrscheinlich ausnahmslos klappen.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenn vor 4 Wochen jemand euch MODS den Vorschlag gemacht hätte, im buffed Forum nur noch mit RN zu posten, was hättet ihr dem geantwortet?



_*So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish*_


(freilich unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass Vor- und Zuname Pflicht für eine weitere Moderationstätigkeit wären. Ich schätze meine Privatsphäre als außergewöhnlich hohes Gut)


----------



## Meredithe (8. Juli 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Versuch das nochmal, wenn Cata rauskommt, dann wirds wahrscheinlich ausnahmslos klappen.



Ich hab ja die Hoffnung, das bis dahin irgendwas geändert wird...


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> _*So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish*_
> 
> 
> (freilich unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass Vor- und Zuname Pflicht für eine weitere Moderationstätigkeit wären. Ich schätze meine Privatsphäre als außergewöhnlich hohes Gut)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke


----------



## mod26 (8. Juli 2010)

> Real ID macht Laune



das is ja mal krass ...ich hoffe die kapiern das und kommen aus ihrer bunten Gummibärchenwelt raus ._.


----------



## Feindflieger (8. Juli 2010)

mod26 schrieb:


> das is ja mal krass ...ich hoffe die kapiern das und kommen aus ihrer bunten Gummibärchenwelt raus ._.



Ehm nein, sie arbeiten für Dagobert Duck, Geld ist alles.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> _*So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish*_
> 
> 
> (freilich unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass Vor- und Zuname Pflicht für eine weitere Moderationstätigkeit wären. Ich schätze meine Privatsphäre als außergewöhnlich hohes Gut)



Danke Top Statement

meno 2 Accounts permabann die wollen nicht das man gute Posts vom deutschen ins englische überträgt und andersrum


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Danke Top Statement
> 
> meno 2 Accounts permabann die wollen nicht das man gute Posts vom deutschen ins englische überträgt und andersrum



test account erstellen und weiter gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
werd ich jetzt auch tun


----------



## Elda (8. Juli 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> haste recht iss mir scheiss egal^^
> iss doch halb so wild wenn man den rl namen kennt mein gott in meiner gilde wird sich nur mit rl name begrüsst also sprich vorname und den nachnamen wissen wir auch alle. also ich finde das absolut nicht schlimm ist aber nur meine meinugn



Wenn man deinen richtigen namen kennt kann man in 5min ALLES über dich herrausfinden.


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

ach wie süß, man kann nun nichtmehr mit test accounts posten..(falls es jemals ging)
btw..

wie ich gerade sehe wurde ich wegen eines US zitates permanent gebannt, nicht wegen des scripts.. 
Das absichtliche Verbreiten von Falschinformationen wird nicht geduldet. 
http://www.wow-europ.../forum-coc.html 

"After a long talk with a few Blizzard phone reps, it turns out BLUES will NOT have their real names posted in the forums due to "Security Concerns." Blues are free to hide from the nightmare RealID will turn these forums into, and yet we, the paying customers, will be forced into it? "

einfach nur lächerlich. und ich werde mir ernsthaft überlegen ob ich mir cata, sc2 und diablo3 überhaupt kaufe
mal sehn was sie mir auf meinen post im webformular antworten


----------



## Elda (8. Juli 2010)

Schön echt unverschämt das sie dich einfach gebannt haben. oO


----------



## Da Magic (8. Juli 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> omg wie schlimm man wird wissen wie man mit vor und nachname heisst omg die welt geht unter meine güte



wenn du mit der schule fertig bist wird dich der chef der firma in der du dich bewirbst drauf ansprechen udn sagen omfg du spielst wow dei welt geht unter, dich nehmen wir net, passt


----------



## Feindflieger (8. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Schön echt unverschämt das sie dich einfach gebannt haben. oO



Gestern ging ne wahre Permbann Welle durch die Europäischen Foren. Für Sätze wie ( You are not alone) von Franzosen bei uns, wir bei denen usw.

begründung war glaube ich Spam. mit permbann yay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (8. Juli 2010)

Wer nichts dagegen hat, dass sein Name öffentlich gemacht wird, der ist sich den Konsequenzen nicht bewusst! Wenn ihr jetzt Aussagen macht mit eurem richtigen Namen, dann kann man sie wahrscheinlich in 5 Jahren immernoch über Google finden. 

Wenn man einen Allerweltsnamen hat wie meinetwegen Thomas Becker, den es bestimmt drölfzigmillionen mal gibt in Deutschland ist das die eine Sache, aber wenn man meinen Namen sieht, dann kann man alles über mich herausfinden. Mein Name ist einzigartig und mit der Eingabe meines Names in Google kennt man Hobbys von mir (Zeitungsartikel), man kann sehen was ich für eine Schulbildung hab (auch Zeitungsartikel) und man kann mit Talent sicherlich noch viel viel mehr über mich herausfinden. 

Außerdem kann dann ggfs. jemand, der meinen Namen googelt auch herausfinden, dass ich WoW spiele bzw. gespielt habe. *Und ich finde dass geht einfach Niemanden etwas an! *

Ich gehe ja mal stark davon aus, dass alte Forenposts nicht mit dem real Namen versehen werden, da das bestimmt nicht Bestandteil der Datenschutzbestimmung war, der ich zugestimmt habe. Sollte sie es dennoch machen werde ich wohl dagegen vorgehen!

Ich kann das Ansinnen verstehen etwas gegen Forentwinks zu unternehmen, aber das geht zu weit. Dann sollen sie alle chars auf dem Account offen legen oder so aber das ist wirklich unglaublich!


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Wer nichts dagegen hat, dass sein Name öffentlich gemacht wird, der ist sich den Konsequenzen nicht bewusst! Wenn ihr jetzt Aussagen macht mit eurem richtigen Namen, dann kann man sie wahrscheinlich in 5 Jahren immernoch über Google finden.
> 
> Wenn man einen Allerweltsnamen hat wie meinetwegen Thomas Becker, den es bestimmt drölfzigmillionen mal gibt in Deutschland ist das die eine Sache, aber wenn man meinen Namen sieht, dann kann man alles über mich herausfinden. Mein Name ist einzigartig und mit der Eingabe meines Names in Google kennt man Hobbys von mir (Zeitungsartikel), man kann sehen was ich für eine Schulbildung hab (auch Zeitungsartikel) und man kann mit Talent sicherlich noch viel viel mehr über mich herausfinden.
> 
> ...



zumindest wurde dies gestern von nem blauen bestätigt, das es nicht rückwirkend ist


----------



## Virthu (8. Juli 2010)

hurfdurf schrieb:


> wird für die realID ein neues forum angelegt oder bleibt das alte bestehen? falls das letztere der fall ist, was ist mit den alten beiträgen vor dem einführen der realID, wird da der echte name ebenfalls angezeigt?



kann vielleicht jemand etwas dazu sagen?


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Wer nichts dagegen hat, dass sein Name öffentlich gemacht wird, der ist sich den Konsequenzen nicht bewusst! Wenn ihr jetzt Aussagen macht mit eurem richtigen Namen, dann kann man sie wahrscheinlich in 5 Jahren immernoch über Google finden.
> 
> Wenn man einen Allerweltsnamen hat wie meinetwegen Thomas Becker, den es bestimmt drölfzigmillionen mal gibt in Deutschland ist das die eine Sache, aber wenn man meinen Namen sieht, dann kann man alles über mich herausfinden. Mein Name ist einzigartig und mit der Eingabe meines Names in Google kennt man Hobbys von mir (Zeitungsartikel), man kann sehen was ich für eine Schulbildung hab (auch Zeitungsartikel) und man kann mit Talent sicherlich noch viel viel mehr über mich herausfinden.
> 
> ...



zumindest wurde dies gestern von nem blauen bestätigt, das es nicht rückwirkend ist


----------



## Meredithe (8. Juli 2010)

So ich werde jetzt doch mal ins Offi Forum schauen und riskieren das ich einen Perma Bann bekomme wegen vertreibtung falscher Tatsachen etc...

Das ist ja echt nicht zu glauben...


----------



## Lily:) (8. Juli 2010)

hurfdurf schrieb:


> kann vielleicht jemand etwas dazu sagen?



Es wird ein neues Forum geben und die älteren beiträge wird man belassen wie sie nun sind.


----------



## knäggebrot! (8. Juli 2010)

[font="verdana, sans-serif"]Doppelpost, sorry :\[/font]


----------



## knäggebrot! (8. Juli 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> haste recht iss mir scheiss egal^^
> iss doch halb so wild wenn man den rl namen kennt mein gott in meiner gilde wird sich nur mit rl name begrüsst also sprich vorname und den nachnamen wissen wir auch alle. also ich finde das absolut nicht schlimm ist aber nur meine meinugn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falls du ein wenig Englisch verstehst, würde ich dir diesen Artikel empfehlen (allen anderen natürlich auch, sofern ihnen der Name "[font="verdana, sans-serif"]Micah Whipple" nichts sagt).[/font]
[font="verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="verdana, sans-serif"]Edit meint: [/font]http://wowriot.gameriot.com/blogs/Americans-are-bad-at-games/Real-Names-on-the-Official-Forums-New-REAL-ID-function


----------



## Virthu (8. Juli 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Es wird ein neues Forum geben und die älteren beiträge wird man belassen wie sie nun sind.



danke dir.


----------



## Malero303 (8. Juli 2010)

Ich bin Inhaber eines kleinen Unternehmens mit 30 Mitarbeitern. Wir beschäftigen sehr viele junge Mitarbeiter und ich kann Euch sagen, dass ich jeden dieser Mitarbeiter gegooglet habe. Und ja ich habe auch schon Leute nicht eingestellt die in Ihren "Profielen" Dinge stehen hatten, die mir nicht passten. So wird es auch in diesem Fall sein. Wenn ich sehen sollte, dass ich einen Bewerber vor mir habe, der zu viel Zeit in WOW verbringt, werde ich mir eine Einstellung sehr gut überlegen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2010)

hurfdurf schrieb:


> wird für die realID ein neues forum angelegt oder bleibt das alte bestehen? falls das letztere der fall ist, was ist mit den alten beiträgen vor dem einführen der realID, wird da der echte name ebenfalls angezeigt?




das alte Forum wird umgewandelt in ein Legacy Forum sozusagen ein Großes Archiv wo Read only ist. Die Charnamen dort werden nicht mit dem Realnamen verknüpft

Aber es kommt ein neues Forum mit Cata release wo dann nur der Real Name steht und als wählbare Option der Charname aber man muss da nicht posten

der Techsupport erfolgt dann über Mail und Telefon.

Meiner Meinung nach liegt es daran das die Community wehement gegen die Werbung im WoW-Forum war und nun wird über dem Realnamen Geld gemacht.
Und zusätzlich wird im Legacy Forum Werbung geschaltet


----------



## Feindflieger (8. Juli 2010)

Aha profielen


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2010)

doppel Post hält besser


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2010)

doppelt hält besser aber 3 mal


----------



## X-orzist (8. Juli 2010)

Dazu gibt es folgende Adresse:
Blizzard Entertainment Vivendi Universal Games Deutschland. Paul-Ehrlich-Str. 1, 63225 Langen, Hessen. T: 06103/9940-0 F: 06103/9940155 

 Zuständige Datenschutzbehörde ist 
Aufsichtsbehörde

Regierungspräsidium Darmstadt

Dezernat Datenschutz

- Kollegiengebäude -

Luisenplatz 2

64283 Darmstadt

Telefon: 06151/12-0

Telefax: 06151/12-5794

E-Mail: Datenschutz@rpda.hessen.de

Homepage: http://www.rp-darmstadt.hessen.de/

Wenden Sie sich dorthin. Die Behörde wird prüfen, ob die deutsche Blizzard-Gesellschaft belangt werden kann.
Dabei wird es wohl auf folgede §§ ankommen:

   § 2a Europäisches Sitzland
(1) Innerhalb des Geltungsbereichs der Richtlinie 2000/31/EG des Europäischen
Parlaments und des Rates vom 8. Juni 2000 über bestimmte rechtliche Aspekte der Dienste
der Informationsgesellschaft, insbesondere des elektronischen Geschäftsverkehrs, im
Binnenmarkt (ABl. EG Nr. L 178 vom 17.7.2000, S. 1) bestimmt sich das Sitzland des
Diensteanbieters danach, wo dieser seine Geschäftstätigkeit tatsächlich ausübt. Dies
ist der Ort, an dem sich der Mittelpunkt der Tätigkeiten des Diensteanbieters im
Hinblick auf ein bestimmtes Telemedienangebot befindet.
(2) Innerhalb des Geltungsbereichs der Richtlinie 89/552/EWG bestimmt sich bei
audiovisuellen Mediendiensten auf Abruf das Sitzland des Diensteanbieters
a) nach dem Ort der Hauptniederlassung, sofern dort die wirksame Kontrolle über den
audiovisuellen Mediendienst ausgeübt wird, und
b) nach dem Ort, in dem ein wesentlicher Teil des mit der Bereitstellung des
audiovisuellen Mediendienstes betrauten Personals tätig ist, sofern die wirksame
Kontrolle über den audiovisuellen Mediendienst nicht in dem Mitgliedstaat der
Europäischen Union oder einem Drittland ausgeübt wird, an dem sich der Ort der
Hauptniederlassung befindet; lässt sich nicht feststellen, dass ein wesentlicher
Teil des mit der Bereitstellung des audiovisuellen Mediendienstes betrauten
Personals an einem bestimmten Ort befindet, bestimmt sich das Sitzland nach dem Ort
der Hauptniederlassung.
(3) Liegen die Voraussetzungen nach Absatz 2 Buchstabe a oder b nicht vor, bestimmt
sich innerhalb des Geltungsbereichs der Richtlinie 89/552/EWG das Sitzland des
Diensteanbieters nach dem Ort, an dem er zuerst mit seiner Tätigkeit nach Maßgabe des
Rechts dieses Landes begonnen hat, sofern eine dauerhafte und tatsächliche Verbindung
mit der Wirtschaft dieses Landes weiter besteht.
(4) Anbieter von audiovisuellen Mediendiensten auf Abruf, bei denen nach den Absätzen
2 und 3 kein Sitzland innerhalb des Geltungsbereichs der Richtlinie 89/552/ EWG
festgestellt werden kann, unterliegen dem deutschen Recht, sofern sie
a) eine in Deutschland gelegene Satelliten-Bodenstation für die Aufwärtsstrecke oder
b) eine Deutschland gehörende Übertragungskapazität eines Satelliten nutzen.    
Der komplette Rechteverzicht laut AGB dürfte rechtlich kaum Bestand haben. Auch facebook musste eine entsprechende Klausel zurücknehmen. Ob deutsches Recht anwendbar ist, wird die Aufsichtsbehörde feststellen.


----------



## ReX033 (8. Juli 2010)

so hab auch mal im offiziellen forum gepostet,mal schauen wie lang es mich da noch gibt bis ich gebannt werde 

ich habe niemanden beleidigt und da nichts verbreitet,keine links oder sonst was,also keinen grund mich zu bannen aber ich werde bestimmt eines besseren belehrt


----------



## X-orzist (8. Juli 2010)

Dazu gibt es folgende Adresse:
Blizzard Entertainment Vivendi Universal Games Deutschland. Paul-Ehrlich-Str. 1, 63225 Langen, Hessen. T: 06103/9940-0 F: 06103/9940155 

 Zuständige Datenschutzbehörde ist 
Aufsichtsbehörde

Regierungspräsidium Darmstadt

Dezernat Datenschutz

- Kollegiengebäude -

Luisenplatz 2

64283 Darmstadt

Telefon: 06151/12-0

Telefax: 06151/12-5794

E-Mail: Datenschutz@rpda.hessen.de

Homepage: http://www.rp-darmstadt.hessen.de/

Wenden Sie sich dorthin. Die Behörde wird prüfen, ob die deutsche Blizzard-Gesellschaft belangt werden kann.
Dabei wird es wohl auf folgede §§ ankommen:

   § 2a Europäisches Sitzland
(1) Innerhalb des Geltungsbereichs der Richtlinie 2000/31/EG des Europäischen
Parlaments und des Rates vom 8. Juni 2000 über bestimmte rechtliche Aspekte der Dienste
der Informationsgesellschaft, insbesondere des elektronischen Geschäftsverkehrs, im
Binnenmarkt (ABl. EG Nr. L 178 vom 17.7.2000, S. 1) bestimmt sich das Sitzland des
Diensteanbieters danach, wo dieser seine Geschäftstätigkeit tatsächlich ausübt. Dies
ist der Ort, an dem sich der Mittelpunkt der Tätigkeiten des Diensteanbieters im
Hinblick auf ein bestimmtes Telemedienangebot befindet.
(2) Innerhalb des Geltungsbereichs der Richtlinie 89/552/EWG bestimmt sich bei
audiovisuellen Mediendiensten auf Abruf das Sitzland des Diensteanbieters
a) nach dem Ort der Hauptniederlassung, sofern dort die wirksame Kontrolle über den
audiovisuellen Mediendienst ausgeübt wird, und
b) nach dem Ort, in dem ein wesentlicher Teil des mit der Bereitstellung des
audiovisuellen Mediendienstes betrauten Personals tätig ist, sofern die wirksame
Kontrolle über den audiovisuellen Mediendienst nicht in dem Mitgliedstaat der
Europäischen Union oder einem Drittland ausgeübt wird, an dem sich der Ort der
Hauptniederlassung befindet; lässt sich nicht feststellen, dass ein wesentlicher
Teil des mit der Bereitstellung des audiovisuellen Mediendienstes betrauten
Personals an einem bestimmten Ort befindet, bestimmt sich das Sitzland nach dem Ort
der Hauptniederlassung.
(3) Liegen die Voraussetzungen nach Absatz 2 Buchstabe a oder b nicht vor, bestimmt
sich innerhalb des Geltungsbereichs der Richtlinie 89/552/EWG das Sitzland des
Diensteanbieters nach dem Ort, an dem er zuerst mit seiner Tätigkeit nach Maßgabe des
Rechts dieses Landes begonnen hat, sofern eine dauerhafte und tatsächliche Verbindung
mit der Wirtschaft dieses Landes weiter besteht.
(4) Anbieter von audiovisuellen Mediendiensten auf Abruf, bei denen nach den Absätzen
2 und 3 kein Sitzland innerhalb des Geltungsbereichs der Richtlinie 89/552/ EWG
festgestellt werden kann, unterliegen dem deutschen Recht, sofern sie
a) eine in Deutschland gelegene Satelliten-Bodenstation für die Aufwärtsstrecke oder
b) eine Deutschland gehörende Übertragungskapazität eines Satelliten nutzen.    
Der komplette Rechteverzicht laut AGB dürfte rechtlich kaum Bestand haben. Auch facebook musste eine entsprechende Klausel zurücknehmen. Ob deutsches Recht anwendbar ist, wird die Aufsichtsbehörde feststellen.


----------



## Meredithe (8. Juli 2010)

Toll jetzt hab ich nen ewig langen beitrag geschrieben und finde kein Thread im offi forum wo ichs posten kann xD

Ok, Thread gefunden, allerdings kann ich nich posten oO komisch...


----------



## ReX033 (8. Juli 2010)

doppelpost


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (8. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe ja die ganzen Poster die dann nicht mehr Guides etc im Wow Forum posten suchen sich ein neues.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja glück und die landen alle hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

so ich werde jetzt mal alle meine posts löschen.. 
echt kein bock auf stasi 2.0


----------



## Wolfner (8. Juli 2010)

Dieses neue Real-ID System ist eine sehr gute Idee und absolut gerechtfertig!
Mit seperaten Forenaccounts die an den Spielaccount gebunden sind, hätte man niemals das gleiche Ergebnis erzielen können!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

jetzt auch im US forum:
http://forums.worldo...626051468&sid=1 (real id ingame auslesen)

scheint wenig zu interessieren dort^^


----------



## Winston Smith (8. Juli 2010)

Einige hier befreifen scheinbar immer noch nicht die Tragweite, die Real-ID und die Verbindung von Klarnamen & Forennutzung mit sich bringen.

Etliche Newsformate weltweit berichten mittlerweile über den Protest der WoW-Community... tausende amerikanische Spieler haben bereits gekündigt und auch in Europa verursachen die Pläne Blizzards starken Unmut (gegen die Masse an Abonnements in NA sind die Zahlen in EU natürlich fast zu vernachlässigen). 

Ein Artikel beim Wallstreet Journal hat 800 Seiten an Comments erreicht, im offiziellen NA-Forum von Blizzard stellt der Thread "Upcomming Changes to Forums" einen neuen Rekord an Forenposts in der Geschichte des Internets (!) dar - dabei sprechen sich über 90% der Spieler gegen die Änderungen aus.

Der Protest ist außerdem finanziell signifikant geworden:
http://www.wallstree...&spid=ws&edit=1

Es sind also tatsächlich nicht "nur einige wenige" die Blizzards neue Datenschutz-Politik nicht hinnehmen werden - es ist die große Mehrheit.


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

Brutus schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja die ganzen Poster die dann nicht mehr Guides etc im Wow Forum posten suchen sich ein neues.
> 
> Vielleicht habt ihr ja glück und die landen alle hier
> 
> ...



Davon sind schon einige hier gelandet. Leider muss ich sagen, dass das Guide Forum auf buffed sehr...bescheiden ist. Auf Vorschläge wird nicht reagiert, finde ich sehr schade.


----------



## S!nuX (8. Juli 2010)

Also ich versteh echt nicht was Ihr leute alle habt. Denn wie ich schon mal im Thread gelesen habe, auf anderen Seiten geht es doch auch. Meinvz, Facebook und sonstige Social Network Seiten.
Klar jetzt werdet ihr kommen mit, da kann man dies aber aus machen oder verschleiern. Aber ich vermute mal nicht jeder hat dies gemacht. Selbst wenn man eine private Homepage hat und ein Impressum drin stehen hat, hat ein User seine ganzen Daten preis gegeben und trotzdem bekommt er keine Rechnungen in Millionenhöhe oder wird gestalkt.

Also seh das ganze zwar auch skeptisch an, aber ich akzeptiere es wenn Blizzard das so einführen will. Außerdem sag ich immer wem es nicht passt, der kann gehen. 

Ich will auch gar nicht wissen was für ein Mimimi Thread entstehen wird, wenn blizzard sich mal entscheiden würde die Server abzuschalten. Denn selbst dies können sie jederzeit machen.


----------



## Wolfner (8. Juli 2010)

S!nuX schrieb:


> Also ich versteh echt nicht was Ihr leute alle habt. Denn wie ich schon mal im Thread gelesen habe, auf anderen Seiten geht es doch auch. Meinvz, Facebook und sonstige Social Network Seiten.
> Klar jetzt werdet ihr kommen mit, da kann man dies aber aus machen oder verschleiern. Aber ich vermute mal nicht jeder hat dies gemacht. Selbst wenn man eine private Homepage hat und ein Impressum drin stehen hat, hat ein User seine ganzen Daten preis gegeben und trotzdem bekommt er keine Rechnungen in Millionenhöhe oder wird gestalkt.



Jap, da gibts nämlich auch keinen Grund.
Aber jetzt rate mal wieviel Gründe für Belästigung sich in einem von Konfliktpotential nur so überschäumendem Froum wie dem WoW-Forum ergeben.


----------



## TR4CO (8. Juli 2010)

Die Real-ID geht zu weit. (Eigene Meinung)

Die Statistik von Winston Smith ist auch ganz nett... scheinen ja doch einige dagegen zu sein.




Ich persönlich habe jetzt die elterliche Freigabe reingehauen und Real-ID deaktiviert. (Falls es das überhaupt bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gintaar (8. Juli 2010)

S!nuX schrieb:


> Also ich versteh echt nicht was Ihr leute alle habt. Denn wie ich schon mal im Thread gelesen habe, auf anderen Seiten geht es doch auch. Meinvz, Facebook und sonstige Social Network Seiten.
> Klar jetzt werdet ihr kommen mit, da kann man dies aber aus machen oder verschleiern. Aber ich vermute mal nicht jeder hat dies gemacht. Selbst wenn man eine private Homepage hat und ein Impressum drin stehen hat, hat ein User seine ganzen Daten preis gegeben und trotzdem bekommt er keine Rechnungen in Millionenhöhe oder wird gestalkt.
> 
> Also seh das ganze zwar auch skeptisch an, aber ich akzeptiere es wenn Blizzard das so einführen will. Außerdem sag ich immer wem es nicht passt, der kann gehen.
> ...



Nunja, es gibt immer noch einige Leute, die Facebook, StudiVz, Twitter etc. aus genau diesen Gründen auch nicht nutzen. Ich zum Beispiel komme prima ohne soziales online-Netzwerk aus und kenne Fälle, in denen der Besitz eines solchen Accounts demjenigen schon zum Nachteil gereicht hat.
Diese Netzwerke sind insofern noch freiwillig. Nun kann man natürlich sagen WoW ist auch freiwillig, hör doch einfach auf zu spielen! Aber ich spiele nun mal gerne WoW und möchte eigentlich nur sehr ungern wegen diesem überflüssigen Feature darauf verzichten.


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

S!nuX schrieb:


> Also ich versteh echt nicht was Ihr leute alle habt. Denn wie ich schon mal im Thread gelesen habe, auf anderen Seiten geht es doch auch. Meinvz, Facebook und sonstige Social Network Seiten.
> Klar jetzt werdet ihr kommen mit, da kann man dies aber aus machen oder verschleiern. Aber ich vermute mal nicht jeder hat dies gemacht. *Selbst wenn man eine private Homepage hat und ein Impressum drin stehen hat, hat ein User seine ganzen Daten preis gegeben und trotzdem bekommt er keine Rechnungen in Millionenhöhe oder wird gestalkt.*
> 
> Also seh das ganze zwar auch skeptisch an, aber ich akzeptiere es wenn Blizzard das so einführen will. Außerdem sag ich immer wem es nicht passt, der kann gehen.
> ...




hmm

lassen wir mal die fantasie spielen:

Lich King stirbt
Spieler mit Migrationshintergrund bekommt beute: XXXX
Spieler mit Rechtsradikalen ansichten: du sch*** ka*** ich werde dich finden..
Spieler mit Rechtsradikalen ansichten schaut also bei google ob er irgendwas über den spieler namen rauskriegt, tatsache! ein link zum WoW forum.. Hmm da taucht der name des spielrs mit migrationshintergrund auf!!
mal den namen googlen, bingo, telefon eintrag, addresse usw..


so den rest könnt ihr euch selber zusammenreimen..

so absurd es auch klingen mag, soetwas wird es bestimmt geben!


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Juli 2010)

Na wie es ausschaut war die RealID in ihrer jetztziegen Form ein Schuss ins Knie.

Habe in der ganzen WoW Geschichte viele aufschreie mitgemacht aber was die RealID losgetreten hat ist schon nicht schlecht.

Ich Persönlich finde die RealID so wie sie jetzt ist unausgereift und bietet zu wenige Optionen zum Schutz von ingame Privatsphäre oder Persönlichen Daten über das Forum.
Gut mir kann es egal sein ich habe aufgehört mit WoW aber aus andern Gründen es wird aber Interessant sein wie die Geschäftspolitik Seiten Blizzards darauf reagieren wird.

Und dann kann ich mir immer noch überlegen ob ich zu Cata wiederkommen werde oder mein Glück in Zukünftigen MMO's suche.
Ich kann nur sagen zu allen die spielen wen euch was nicht passt macht den Mund auf den kann und darf man euch nicht verbieten und alle die euch immer als flamer dann beschreiben haben nicht genug Arsch in der Hose um auch mal sich vom selbigen zu erheben!


----------



## S!nuX (8. Juli 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Jap, da gibts nämlich auch keinen Grund.
> Aber jetzt rate mal wieviel Gründe für Belästigung sich in einem von Konfliktpotential nur so überschäumendem Froum wie dem WoW-Forum ergeben.




Und was hätten denn Hitzköpfe davon, nehmen wir mal das Beispiel von dir an und es entsteht ein Konflikt zwischen 2-3 Leuten im WoW Forum. Jeder kennt den namen des anderen. Und googelt denn danach.
1. mit welchem Ziel würdest du denn Googeln? (klar persönliche Daten herausfinden, aber wozu) Stalking ist seit März 2007 strafbar laut § 238 StGB.
2. Und jemand der nun Bestellungen machen will über ne andere Person, der hat immer ein Grund sich bei meinvz oder sonst irgendwo her einen Namen zu besorgen.

Also das nun in dem WoW Forum mehr gründe da sein sollen um nach jemanden zu googeln halte ich für zu übertrieben. Außerdem denk ich auch mal das es genug Leute mit gesundem Menschenverstand gibt, die es nicht nötig haben nach jedem zu googeln.

Ich finde eh, das mehr als die Hälfte hier die sich aufregen sowieso bei WoW bleiben.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> hmm
> 
> lassen wir mal die fantasie spielen:
> 
> ...




Weil ja auch jeder im WoW-Forum postet, etc.

Warum wird eigentlich immer das schlimmste angenommen? Habt ihr wirklich vor, euch hinzusetzen, jeden Namen aus dem WoW-Forum zu nehmen und zu "googeln"?


----------



## Brahktal (8. Juli 2010)

Es hat einen guten Grund warum man seine Daten im Netz nicht frei verfügbar machen sollte.
Wie der Fehler von Bashiok uns das sehr anschaulich zeigt!

Die Gefahr in der RealID seh ich nicht in der Anzeige, die man, soweit ich weiß auch austellen kann, sondern darin, dass die meisten Nutzer des Internets zu freizügig mit ihren Daten umgehen.

Ich bin seit Jahren versucht keine wichtigen Angaben von mir zu machen, solange es nicht wirklich notwendig wird. Auch wenn ich das erst recht spät begriffen habe und nun auch versuche peux a peux alle Plattformen, auf denen ich mal angemeldet war nach Daten von mir zu durchforsten und diese nötigenfalls zu löschen.

Lernt aus Fehlern von anderen und macht Euch nicht selbst gläsern im Netz, dann seid Ihr auch nicht zu durchleuchten.
Klar geht es zu weit und ich hoffe Blizz wird da etwas zurückrudern. Aber mal ne ernsthafte Frage, wie viele von Euch, die Ihr Euch hier beschwert, haben einen Account bei Facebook?

MfG


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

Keine einzige Antwort von Blizz in irgend einem WoW Forum ob USA GB oder D bezüglich des real id auslesen ingame.Die von Spieler erstellten Posts werden kommentarlos gelöscht und der Postersteller auch noch gebannt.
Dabei gibts nach neusten Posts (sind schon wieder gelöscht) auch gehäufte Accounthacks ,da mittlerweile die Hacker auf den real id Zug aufgesprungen sind.
Aber die blauen hüllen sich in schweigen.


----------



## Nekrit (8. Juli 2010)

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich...
wer von dem RealID nichts hält, der soll es eben lassen.

Ich persönlich füge nur die Leute hinzu, die ich auch persönlich kenne. 
(Also: Freunde, Verwandte etc. )


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Nekrit schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich...
> wer von dem RealID nichts hält, der soll es eben lassen.
> 
> Ich persönlich füge nur die Leute hinzu, die ich auch persönlich kenne.
> (Also: Freunde, Verwandte etc. )



gratulation du bist er Xte der es nicht rallt.
es gibt ein real id ZWANG im forum.
jeder deiner posts wird mit Max Mustermann geschrieben und nicht mit Nekrit


----------



## Cold Play (8. Juli 2010)

also meine meinung zu "Geht die RealID zu weit?":

Nein, ich finde es wirklich praktisch wenn ich später SCII spiele mit meinen freunden aus WoW schreiben zu können, bzw. serverübergreifend mit ihnen reden kann.

Allerdings das im WoW-Forum hat vor- und nachteile. ein vorteil zum beispiel ist das sich die leute 3 mal überlgen ob sie flamen oder spammen. ein wirklich großer nachteil, wie auch schon oft genannt ist das mit den namen wenn man gegoogelt wird.

Es gibt viele leute die uns spieler für abnormal halten (traurig aber wahr, selbst in meiner familie werde ich komisch beäugt oder auch doof angemacht) und dies macht die job- oder auch partnersuche (ja es gibt leute die ihren partner googeln^^) schwer.

ich hoffe ich hab mich so ausgedrückt das ihr versteht wie ich es meine^^

mfg

Cold


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Keine einzige Antwort von Blizz in irgend einem WoW Forum ob USA GB oder D bezüglich des real id auslesen ingame.Die von Spieler erstellten Posts werden kommentarlos gelöscht und der Postersteller auch noch gebannt.
> Dabei gibts nach neusten Posts (sind schon wieder gelöscht) auch gehäufte Accounthacks ,da mittlerweile die Hacker auf den real id Zug aufgesprungen sind.
> Aber die blauen hüllen sich in schweigen.



Antwort wurde schon gegegben: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816838578&pageNo=3&sid=3#53


----------



## Brahktal (8. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> gratulation du bist er Xte der es nicht rallt.
> es gibt ein real id ZWANG im forum.
> jeder deiner posts wird mit Max Mustermann geschrieben und nicht mit Nekrit



Dann poste nichts im Forum. Es zwingt Dich keiner dazu!
Ich habe in meiner Zeit in WoW gut ohne das offizielle Forum leben können.
Beschreitet einfach andere Wege als das öffentliche Internet wenn Ihr Probleme habt!

Etwas Hirn einschalten und selber denken, wenn man nicht den vorgeschlagenen Pfad beschreiten will.


----------



## szene333 (8. Juli 2010)

Ich denke mal, dass Activision/Blizz mit soviel Widerstand nicht gerechnet hat. Das Beispiel mit Bashiok unterstreicht dies. 

Desweiteren ist schlechte Presse ist überhaupt nicht kontrollierbar und nicht aufzuhalten. Selbst wenn diese, wie in der Vergangenheit auch schon geschehen (Stichwort: Pfeiffer), übertrieben oder sogar unwahr ist, könnte das nicht absehbare folgen haben. Stellt Euch mal vor, nächste Woche bei Stern TV (und das ist garnicht so abwegig) spricht der wohl beliebteste Mensch in Deutschland über das Thema. Datenschutz ist ein nicht zu unterschätzendes und sehr sensibles Thema. 

Naja, wir werden sehen, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Antwort wurde schon gegegben: http://forums.wow-eu...geNo=3&sid=3#53



ja und? er empfiehlt nur sich keine addons drauf zu hauen WOW sehr kompetent der herr, außerdem wurde das in dem haupthread auch schon diskutiert


----------



## lulaa (8. Juli 2010)

Liebe Leute,

ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich momentan noch nicht ganz durchblicke...
Also, patch etc. habe ich ja auch geladen. Kann mich auch normal in Wow einloggen. 
Habe auch bei der fl schon mitbekommen, dass man da wohl irgendwie Emailadressen eingeben kann.
Wenn ich nun eine mir bekannte Emailadresse eingeben würde, einfach mal als Test, bekommt der eine Anfrage und muss zustimmen oder ist der dann einfach auf meiner FL oder muss der irgendwas in seiner Accountverwaltung einstellen?
Gleiches gilt für mich, sollte jemand meine Emailadresse kennen!
Das führt mich gleich zu zweiten Frage:
Von Zeit zu Zeit habe ich mich ins Arsenal eingeloggt etc. um dort den ingame Kalender von mir einzusehen.
Jetzt muss ich sowohl da, als auch bei der Accountverwaltung nochmal Agb's bestätigen mit diesem Unterpunkt, dass Blizz chat mitlesen darf etc.
(das mit dem Chat war mir nicht neu bzw. dachte ich sowieso immer, dass die das bei Bedarf mitlesen, bzw. raussuchen und auslesen, wenn es um Beleidigungen etc. geht)
Ich frage mich allerdings gerade ob ich das nicht schon beim Patchladen bestätigt habe... kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern. (Kommt ja dann immer beim ersten Einloggen nachm Patch, dass man alles wieder akzeptieren muss etc.)

Zusammenfassend:
Ich kapiere nicht was dieses neue System bedeutet.... jaja ich schäme mich ja schon.
Irgendwann will ich ja auch mal in meine Accountverwaltung einloggen und dann muss ich ja dieses ganze Gedöns bestätigen.
Muss ich dann dort irgendwas aktivieren/deaktivieren...wegen diesem Real ID Kram? 
Viele erzählen etwas von "elterliche Freigabe" aktivieren und dann dort etwas deaktivieren.

Ich kapiere das alles nicht, ich verstehe einfach nicht die Funktion des Ganzen und vor allem, was man nun alles deaktivieren muss oder welche Vorkehrungen man treffen muss, wenn man mit diesem Real-ID Gedöns nichts zu tun haben will!

Vielleicht erbarmt sich jemand zu antworten, ich wäre dankbar.

VlG


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

Brahktal schrieb:


> Dann poste nichts im Forum. Es zwingt Dich keiner dazu!
> Ich habe in meiner Zeit in WoW gut ohne das offizielle Forum leben können.
> Beschreitet einfach andere Wege als das öffentliche Internet wenn Ihr Probleme habt!
> 
> Etwas Hirn einschalten und selber denken, wenn man nicht den vorgeschlagenen Pfad beschreiten will.



Deine real id kann ingame ohne deine Zustimmung ausgelesen werden, ob du im WoW Forum weiterhin postest oder nicht ist da nebensächlich


----------



## Regine55 (8. Juli 2010)

lulaa schrieb:


> Liebe Leute,
> 
> 
> Vielleicht erbarmt sich jemand zu antworten, ich wäre dankbar.
> ...




um es kurz zu machen...

Wenn deine email adresse geadded wird, musst du bestätigen, dass ihr dann "Freunde" seid. Genauso andersherum. In der Accountverwaltung musst du ncihts weiter aktivieren. Lediglich wenn du die Real ID nicht nutzen willst aus Datenschutzgründen oder what ever kannst du es da deaktivieren.

edith: warum man in der accverwaltung nochmal was bestätigen muss, weiß ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## Maradil (8. Juli 2010)

Wers nicht will, machts nicht. Wo is das Problem ? dadurch entstehen dir weder Vor- noch Nachteile.... hauptsache mal wieder einer aufgeregt....


----------



## Selidia (8. Juli 2010)

Cold schrieb:


> ein wirklich großer nachteil, wie auch schon oft genannt ist das mit den namen wenn man gegoogelt wird.




Ja und? Als ob das WoW-Forum die einzige OnlinePlattform ist, wo du dich mit deinem Namen angemeldet hast..


----------



## Gintaar (8. Juli 2010)

ich fürchte, ab jetzt wird sich die diskussion im kreis drehen. keiner der hier neu postet liest sich alles durch. gut erkennbar daran, dass die gegenargumente nur 4 seiten vorher ausführlich stehen...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2010)

Bin mal gespannt wie lang es dauert bis es auch die Letzten Merken.

Spätestens wenn die ersten Briefe ins Haus flattern und das Telefon klingelt ala

Hallo Stefan M.

Wir haben ein Topangebot unseren Spiele PC XT_force 2k mit einer Topgrafikkarte die Sie WoW mit einer Topauflösung spielen läßt
, zudem hat der PC einen Top Arbeitsspeicher der Sie selbst in Deathwings Lair nicht im Stich läßt.

Melde dich bei uns


Oder

Guten Tag Herr Muster

Wir wolle unser Kundestamm ausweite wir habe finde das sie WoW spiele.

Viele Spieler von WOW brauche Gold

melde hier ....

nur 13 euro pro 4k gold


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (8. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Warum wird eigentlich immer das schlimmste angenommen?


Weil es bei sovielen Spielern (Ich weis nicht genau wieviele deutschsprachige es gibt) immer Freaks/Psychos gibt.
Und denen soll man auchnoch Zugang zu seinen Privaten Daten geben (RL Name->Telefonbuch)
Solche Leute will man nicht in seinem Land und schon garnicht in seiner Postleitzahl.


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

Im technischen Forum von WoW schiebt Blizz das real id auslesen auf die addons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die tappsen da völlig im dunkeln ,scheint als ob sie real id nie wirklich getestet haben


kommt diese Meldung an bestimmten Stellen? 
Kannst du eventuell die Meldung mal posten? 

BN_CONNECTED 
BN_NEW_PRESENCE 
1 41 
2 Vorname Nachname 
BN_NEW_PRESENCE 
1 42 
2 Charname 


dies scheint eine Addonmeldung zu sein, deshalb macht mal bitte folgendes: 
Geht in euren World of Warcraft Ordner und löscht den Ordner Cache. 
Anschließend benennt ihr mal den Ordner Interface und WTF um. 
Beispielsweise in Interface1 und WTF1. 
Testet es dann erneut und lasst es mich bitte wissen, sollte die Meldung weiterhin auftauchen. 
 ihr müsstet dann natürlich noch herausfinden von welchem Addon das kommt, wobei es sehrwahrscheinlich von einem Chataddon kommt. 
es ist sogar sehrwahrscheinlich, dass das BN für das Battle.net steht, jedoch wird dies bei Addons benutzt, damit diese auf manche der RealID Chatfunktionen zugreifen können, !!!weshalb das nicht von uns kommt sondern von einem Addon!!!. 


Der link dazu:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816897816&sid=3&pageNo=1


----------



## X-orzist (8. Juli 2010)

Ihr wollt wissen, wohin die reise noch führen wird mit der RealID????


_16.DISCLOSURES; THIRD PARTY FEATURES. 
A.Massive. 
Blizzard's Games and the Service may incorporate technology of Massive Incorporated ("Massive"), a wholly-owned subsidiary of Microsoft Corporation ("Microsoft"), that enables in-game advertising, and the display of other similar in-game objects, which are downloaded temporarily to your personal computer and replaced during online game play. As part of this process, Massive may collect some information about the game and the advertisements delivered to you, as well as standard information that is sent when your personal computer or game console connects to the Internet including your Internet protocol (IP) address. Massive will use this information to transmit and measure in-game advertising, as well as to improve the products and services of Massive and its affiliates. None of the information collected by Massive will be used to identify you. For additional details regarding Massive's in-game advertising practices, please see Massive's In-Game Advertising privacy statement at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=122085&clcid=0x409. The trademarks and copyrighted material contained in all in-game advertising are the property of the respective owners. Portions of the Service are © 2008 Massive Incorporated. All rights reserved. 

B.Facebook. 
If you are a registered user of Facebook you may use your Facebook data to enable you to find your Facebook friends on the Service. Your Facebook account is subject to separate terms and conditions provided by Facebook. Note that if you have a Facebook account, your Facebook friends will be able to associate your screen name with your real name on the Service when they use the Facebook friends feature. You hereby acknowledge that Facebook is not responsible for any liability as a result of your use of the Service. 

So, when you sign up for battlenet, you agree to deals with Massive and Facebook. 
<br style=""> <br style=""> _


----------



## Totemkrieger (8. Juli 2010)

Maradil schrieb:


> Wers nicht will, machts nicht. Wo is das Problem ? dadurch entstehen dir weder Vor- noch Nachteile.... hauptsache mal wieder einer aufgeregt....



wieder nichts gelesen,aber hauptsache mal klugscheissen ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Nachteile kannst du dir in etlichen Foren,Medien und speziell im offi. Forum durch lesen.


----------



## Kronas (8. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boraci (8. Juli 2010)

Nekrit schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich...
> wer von dem RealID nichts hält, der soll es eben lassen.
> 
> Ich persönlich füge nur die Leute hinzu, die ich auch persönlich kenne.
> (Also: Freunde, Verwandte etc. )


/Sign


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

thread ist zu wüsste gerne, wie ich mich gebannt einloggen sollte und meine posts löschen kann
http://forums.wow-eu...816899468&sid=3




*Der Zugriff auf das Forum wurde für diesen Account gesperrt.*


 Art der Sperre Permanent Grund der Sperre Weitere Das absichtliche Verbreiten von Falschinformationen wird nicht geduldet. 
http://www.wow-europ.../forum-coc.html 

"After a long talk with a few Blizzard phone reps, it turns out BLUES will NOT have their real names posted in the forums due to "Security Concerns." Blues are free to hide from the nightmare RealID will turn these forums into, and yet we, the paying customers, will be forced into it? "


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

Deine real id kann ingame ohne deine zustimmung ausgelesen werden@Boraci


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2010)

Nekrit schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich...
> wer von dem RealID nichts hält, der soll es eben lassen.
> 
> Ich persönlich füge nur die Leute hinzu, die ich auch persönlich kenne.
> (Also: Freunde, Verwandte etc. )



Sicher wenn du einen Freund hast und ihm deine E-Mail gibst 

und ihr Real ID nutzt sehen seine Freunde die du nicht kennst auch was du machst u wie du heißt andersrum genauso 

jetzt kannst du einen Freund von ihm nicht leiden und beleidigst ihn (du weißt ja nicht das er er schon deinen Namen hat) 

wenn er ein choleriker ist hast du ein Problem wenn er dich finden will wird er dich finden


----------



## Cold Play (8. Juli 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Ja und? Als ob das WoW-Forum die einzige OnlinePlattform ist, wo du dich mit deinem Namen angemeldet hast..



ich weis nicht ob dir das auffällt. ob es das wow-forum ist oder einfach nur facebook o.ä. ist ein riesengroßer unterschied für leute die andere für etwas dumm halten wenn diese spielen.


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> HAHAHAHAH WIE MEIN THREAD GESCHLOSSEN WURDE
> http://forums.wow-eu...816899468&sid=3
> 
> wusste garnicht das ich mit nem gebannten!!!! account mich im forum einloggen kann
> ...




Mein Account ist temporär im Wow forum gebannt weil ich auf das ingame auslesen der real id aufmerksam machen wollte.

Bei Blizzard scheint absolute Panik zu herrschen vor einer Sammelklage in den USA bezüglich der Veröffentlichung der RL Daten. Auch im US Forum werden reihenweise Posts gelöscht und die Ersteller gebannt.


----------



## Totemkrieger (8. Juli 2010)

Nekrit schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich...
> wer von dem RealID nichts hält, der soll es eben lassen.
> 
> Ich persönlich füge nur die Leute hinzu, die ich auch persönlich kenne.
> (Also: Freunde, Verwandte etc. )



glückwunsch..nix verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. die Freunde deiner Freunde können deine Real ID abfragen

2.im Forum wird nicht dein Charname ,sondern dein richtiger Name ala Max Mustermann stehen.


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> HAHAHAHAH WIE MEIN THREAD GESCHLOSSEN WURDE
> http://forums.wow-eu...816899468&sid=3
> 
> wusste garnicht das ich mit nem gebannten!!!! account mich im forum einloggen kann
> ...



Das ist doch garnichts, mein Bann kam damals weil ich in einem "Wann kommt CATA ROFL ZOMFG111111!!!!!elf" Thread gepostet hatte das ich Hühnchen mag. Darauf folgten 21 Tage Bann und seitdem bin ich fertig mit dieser Forenmoderation und nun bin ich hier.


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Mein Account ist temporär im Wow forum gebannt weil ich auf das ingame auslesen der real id aufmerksam machen wollte.
> 
> Bei Blizzard scheint absolute Panik zu herrschen vor einer Sammelklage in den USA bezüglich der Veröffentlichung der RL Daten. Auch im US Forum werden reihenweise Posts gelöscht und die Ersteller gebannt.



es ist einfach so lächerlich.. man man man, ich weiß echt nich ob ich lachen oder weinen soll..
aber ich möchte den netten mods im offi ja nichts unterstellen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

Der Post bezüglich real id auslesen ingame wurde neu eröffnet ,mal sehen wie lange der bleibt:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816839293&sid=3


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Der Post bezüglich real id auslesen ingame wurde neu eröffnet ,mal sehen wie lange der bleibt:
> 
> http://forums.wow-eu...816839293&sid=3



Update ,die Posts bezüglich real id auslesen im technischen Forum werden jetzt auch kommentarlos gelöscht

Ups sorry zitat anstelle bearbeiten grml

Neues update bezüglich hansilolol sein Post :Auszug aus dem Blizz Forum:

Der Gute fiel dem Zensurapparat zum Opfer und wurde permagebannt, info kann man buffed entnehmen... Weil er die Wahrheit gesagt hat 

der Beitragsersteller postet nun bei Buffed er hatte einen Permabann und der EingangsPost wurde einfach gelöscht 

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816898570&sid=3&pageNo=432


----------



## Winston Smith (8. Juli 2010)

Aus dem NA-Forum:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zugegeben, sehr böse... aber doch passend


----------



## pastranora (8. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Update ,die Posts bezüglich real id auslesen im technischen Forum werden jetzt auch kommentarlos gelöscht
> 
> Ups sorry zitat anstelle bearbeiten grml



Ja das kann ich bestätigen selbst wenn man im 428 seiten bisher umfassenden schreibt wird man gebannt wenn man unangenehme Fragen stellt.
Ich wollte nur wissen wie das für Leute ist deren Namen es nur 1-4 Mal in Europa gibt.
Tja Banstrafe permanet Post gelöscht. => Jetzt vor 10 min account gekündigt. Ich warte nur noch auf FFXiV


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

so ich mach mich mal an die arbeit und lösche alle meine foren posts..


----------



## mod26 (8. Juli 2010)

Gintaar schrieb:


> ich fürchte, ab jetzt wird sich die diskussion im kreis drehen. keiner der hier neu postet liest sich alles durch. gut erkennbar daran, dass die gegenargumente nur 4 seiten vorher ausführlich stehen...



/sign


----------



## mod26 (8. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> so ich mach mich mal an die arbeit und lösche alle meine foren posts..



warum? die alten Beiträge bleiben doch so wie sie sind


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

mod26 schrieb:


> warum? die alten Beiträge bleiben doch so wie sie sind



naja, laut einigen leuten wird man später eh den real namen sehen können und darauf habe ich nun wirklich keine lust. und auch kein interesse


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

mod26 schrieb:


> warum? die alten Beiträge bleiben doch so wie sie sind



Habe es aber auch schon gemacht, alleine aus protest heraus, ich verachte diese Forenmoderation, sie widert mich an.


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

UPDATE BLUEPOST VON *Gnorog*:

*Update: Ab sofort wieder aktiv*

Wir verstehen und begrüßen es, dass ihr gerne eure Meinung zu unseren letzten Ankündigen mitteilen möchtet. Wir erwarten allerdings, dass dies ausschließlich auf konstruktive Art und Weise geschieht. 

Leider halten sich nicht alle Forenteilnehmer daran und stören derzeit massiv die Übersicht im Forum und somit die anderen Forenteilnehmer, die sich auf konstruktive Art und Weise zu den Themen äußern möchten. 

Dies zwingt uns leider dazu, dass wir ab sofort für die nächste Zeit sämtliche Störungen direkt mit permanenten Verweisen aus den Foren ahnden.


----------



## Muuhkuhh (8. Juli 2010)

ich frage mich , wann das ganze im tv publik wird ^^
 ich mein im Internet berichten ja schon heise und golem darüber. die sind ja jetzt auch nicht ohne.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juli 2010)

Ich find es eigentlich nur noch lächerlich, wie man sich über ein Feature aufregen kann, welches in 4 Monaten (im Bereich WoW) eingeführt wird.


----------



## mod26 (8. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> UPDATE BLUEPOST:
> 
> *Update: Ab sofort wieder aktiv*
> 
> ...



zurecht wie ich finde 

da ja viele lieber nen neuen Post aufmachen anstatt sich an dem Thema zu beteiligen was schon aufgemacht ist und auch (bis jetzt) nicht geschlossen wurde 

UPDATE:
*302. Re: mit REAL ID ingame posten! * 08.07.2010 05:18:36 PDT              Der Originalbeitrag wurde anscheinend vom Ersteller gelöscht. Dadurch fehlt diesem Beitrag die Diskussionsgrundlage. 

/closed 

na super ^^


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

ich find es eigentlich nurnoch lächerlich, wie es manche leute nicht begreifen wollen das ihre daten öffentlich zugänglich gemacht werden


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich find es eigentlich nur noch lächerlich, wie man sich über ein Feature aufregen kann, welches in 4 Monaten (im Bereich WoW) eingeführt wird.



Achja, machen wir erst am Tag davor dann Wirbel..ja klar. Manche Menschen.....ARGh!


----------



## Torock2205 (8. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich find es eigentlich nur noch lächerlich, wie man sich über ein Feature aufregen kann, welches in 4 Monaten (im Bereich WoW) eingeführt wird.



/sign...
das nervige ist nicht blizzard mit ihrer real id....das nervige sind die leute die jetzt sonen aufstand machen


----------



## mod26 (8. Juli 2010)

> das nervige ist nicht blizzard mit ihrer real id....das nervige sind die leute die jetzt sonen aufstand machen



du hast nicht´s in diesem Thema gelesen oder ? 
du verstehst anscheinend nicht warum so ein wirbel gemacht wird


----------



## sympathisant (8. Juli 2010)

ist mit der real ID eigentlich auch geschlecht, alter und wohnort verknüpft?

ganz neue möglichkeiten eröffnen sich. "frauen kennenlernen in deiner umgebung", die auch wow spielen. mal sehen wann es die ersten addons dazu gibt ... ^^


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ist mit der real ID eigentlich auch geschlecht, alter und wohnort verknüpft?
> 
> ganz neue möglichkeiten eröffnen sich. "frauen kennenlernen in deiner umgebung", die auch wow spielen. mal sehen wann es die ersten addons dazu gibt ... ^^



naja wenn du anna heißt wirst du wohl kaum ein mann sein oder?


----------



## Muuhkuhh (8. Juli 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ist mit der real ID eigentlich auch geschlecht, alter und wohnort verknüpft?
> 
> ganz neue möglichkeiten eröffnen sich. "frauen kennenlernen in deiner umgebung", die auch wow spielen. mal sehen wann es die ersten addons dazu gibt ... ^^



wow flirt line inc!! ^^


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich find es eigentlich nur noch lächerlich, wie man sich über ein Feature aufregen kann, welches in 4 Monaten (im Bereich WoW) eingeführt wird.



Die real id (Dein Vor und Nachname) kann bereits jetzt ohne deine Zustimmung ingame ausgelesen werden.


----------



## Torock2205 (8. Juli 2010)

mod26 schrieb:


> du hast nicht´s in diesem Thema gelesen oder ?
> du verstehst anscheinend nicht warum so ein wirbel gemacht wird



doch hab ich..... ob dus glaubst oder nicht. aber es ist nun mal übertrieben wie manche reagieren. vor allem WIE manche ihren unmut äußern.
es muß nicht sein oder? und mal ehrlich, ich wette nicht mal 50% der leute die sich aufregen haben jemals ins forum dort geschrieben.

ich für meinen teil werde warten was passiert. und ich werde sogar mit real id ins forum posten, warum auch nicht.

ich will hier niemanden angreifen, ist halt nur meine meinung. weiterhin fröhliches diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (8. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Die real id (Dein Vor und Nachname) kann bereits jetzt ohne deine Zustimmung ingame ausgelesen werden.



Lass es einfach. Ihm ist es egal., wenn alle wissen, wie er heisst.


----------



## Terminsel (8. Juli 2010)

S!nuX schrieb:


> Also ich versteh echt nicht was Ihr leute alle habt. Denn wie ich schon mal im Thread gelesen habe, auf anderen Seiten geht es doch auch. Meinvz, Facebook und sonstige Social Network Seiten.
> Klar jetzt werdet ihr kommen mit, da kann man dies aber aus machen oder verschleiern. Aber ich vermute mal nicht jeder hat dies gemacht. Selbst wenn man eine private Homepage hat und ein Impressum drin stehen hat, hat ein User seine ganzen Daten preis gegeben und trotzdem bekommt er keine Rechnungen in Millionenhöhe oder wird gestalkt.
> 
> Also seh das ganze zwar auch skeptisch an, aber ich akzeptiere es wenn Blizzard das so einführen will. Außerdem sag ich immer wem es nicht passt, der kann gehen.
> ...



Dein Vergleich mit den sogenannten Social Networks hinkt. Ich bin beispielsweise bei nur bei Studi-VZ gemeldet, da allerdings unter einem Pseudonym. Wenn man meinen Namen bei Google eintippt findet man... nichts zu mir (nur zu einigen anderen Leuten mit dem gleichen Namen.). Ich kann außerdem bei Social Networks selbst über die Menge der Daten, die veröffentlicht werden entscheiden.
Ich habe es in diesem Thema schon zwei mal erwähnt, und ich erwähne es gerne ein drittes mal: Es ist WICHTIG, dass die Leute Unternehmen wie Blizzard klare Grenzen aufzeigen. Heute macht Blizzard die Klarnamen in den Foren für alle einsehbar, morgen macht ein anderes Unternehmen vllt. eine Anmeldung nur noch möglich, wenn man einverstanden ist, dass alle relevanten Daten per Profil jederzeit für alle User einsehbar sind. Bitte denke ernsthaft nach, bevor du antwortest: Möchtest du wirklich, dass jeder - sei es über Addons, sei es über das Forum - deinen echten Namen herausfinden kann? Stell dir mal vor, du beleidigst jemanden unbedacht im /2. Dieser findet per Addon deinen echten Namen heraus und googelt ihn. Kurz darauf KANN er unter Umständen deine Adresse haben. Es geht nicht um die Wahrscheinlichkeit dieses Szenarios, sondern darum, dass es überhaupt eintreten kann. Denn wenn so eine Geschichte nur ein mal passiert, ist das bereits zu viel. Das Internet bietet jetzt schon Risiken. Es darf nicht sein, dass diese noch vergrößert werden. Und ein Unternehmen wie Blizzard das einen weltweiten Ruf genießt, sollte sich auch seiner Verantwortung bewusst sein.

In einem hast du allerdings Recht: Wem es nicht passt, der kann gehen. Und das werden sicherlich viele sein.

Und zu der Geschichte mit der Bannwelle im Offi-Forum: Das ist wirklich unfassbar. Wenn die Real-ID doch so unbedenklich sein soll, warum werden dann ihre Kritiker gebannt? Alleine dadurch verstrickt sich Blizzard in einige Widersprüche.


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Lass es einfach. Ihm ist es egal., wenn alle wissen, wie er heisst.



Die Naivität mancher Menschen ist eben grenzenlos.


----------



## Warcus (8. Juli 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> /sign...
> das nervige ist nicht blizzard mit ihrer real id....das nervige sind die leute die jetzt sonen aufstand machen




/auch sign
Genau! Aber dann Saufbilder auf Facebook veröffentlichen und dann noch stolz auf das spackige getue sein.


----------



## Totemkrieger (8. Juli 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> /sign...
> das nervige ist nicht blizzard mit ihrer real id....das nervige sind die leute die jetzt sonen aufstand machen



Lieber jetzt als ,nach Implementierung,

Wenn du kein Problem hast ,dass wildfremde Menschen deinen Vor- und Nachnamen in einem Spieleforum sehen können und ggf.viel damit anfangen können,viel Spaß.

Aber einigen zehntausenden ist ihre Privatsphäre wichtig und genau deswegen verteidigen wir unser Recht auf die selbige!

Ich denke es wurde jetzt schon etliche Male aufgezeigt was passieren KANN...nur allein wenn man den Vor und Nachnamen kennt.

1.Beispiel

2. Beispiel


aber ich denke es ist jeden sein Recht,das er selbst bestimmen kann ob und wie seine Daten veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Juli 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ist mit der real ID eigentlich auch geschlecht, alter und wohnort verknüpft?
> 
> ganz neue möglichkeiten eröffnen sich. "frauen kennenlernen in deiner umgebung", die auch wow spielen. mal sehen wann es die ersten addons dazu gibt ... ^^



Das wäre doch nur peinlich für dich, wenn dir dann auffällt, dass deine ganze FL mit weiblichen Blutelfen aus Männern besteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mir gefällt das ganze zwar auch nicht, aber deswegen führ ich mich jetzt nicht wie bekloppt auf. Wobei mir das ganze eigentlich auch egal sein kann, da man mit meinem Namen eh so gut wie nichts anfangen kann.


----------



## Serephit (8. Juli 2010)

btw: Angabe von Vornamen und Nachnamen verstößt NICHt gegen den Datenschutz, da kein eindeutiger Bezug zu einer Person hergestellt werden kann.
Das ist erst durch die Angabe der Adresse der Fall. Also von daher: was soll die Aufregung


----------



## Torock2205 (8. Juli 2010)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Lieber jetzt als ,nach Implementierung,
> 
> Wenn du kein Problem hast ,dass wildfremde Menschen deinen Vor- und Nachnamen in einem Spieleforum sehen können und ggf.viel damit anfangen können,viel Spaß.
> 
> ...



ich habe es schon mal geschrieben und tu es jetzt noch mal.

es ist ok wenn man seinen unmut äußert... aber es ist nicht ok WIE es manche machen. und das nervt einfach nur


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> ich habe es schon mal geschrieben und tu es jetzt noch mal.
> 
> es ist ok wenn man seinen unmut äußert... aber es ist nicht ok WIE es manche machen. und das nervt einfach nur



achso.. manche.. aha.. sind ja nur 20 leute die sich beschweren.. OH WAIT


----------



## Remor (8. Juli 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Seit dem Patch am Mittwoch kann man sich jetzt des neuen Features RealID bedienen.
> 
> Man fragt seine Freunde nach deren Blizzard-Emailadressen, trägt sie ein und sieht ab sofort den Realen Namen, wie er bei Blizzard gemeldet ist in seiner Freundesliste. Egal mit welchen Char derjenige grad eingloggt ist.
> 
> ...



Wenn dir das zu peinlich ist, dass jemand deinen Namen kennt, dann TU es einfach nicht, du bist zu 99% geschützt, wenn niemand deine Mail kennt.


----------



## Torock2205 (8. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> achso.. manche.. aha.. sind ja nur 20 leute die sich beschweren.. OH WAIT



das beste beispiel das man mit euch hier nicht vernünftig diskutieren kann. so long.

viel spaß weiterhin


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> das beste beispiel das man mit euch hier nicht vernünftig diskutieren kann. so long.
> 
> viel spaß weiterhin



tschüssi, vergiss nicht deinen vornamen und nachnamen zu hinterlassen


----------



## Selidia (8. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Wenn man meinen Namen bei Google eintippt findet man... nichts zu mir (nur zu einigen anderen Leuten mit dem gleichen Namen.).




Eigentor würde ich sagen


----------



## Doonna (8. Juli 2010)

Ich finde Real ID ist ne geile sache, ich werde sowieso nur meine RL Friends dort hinzufügen und dafür ist das wirlich geil.


----------



## MayoAmok (8. Juli 2010)

Remor schrieb:


> Wenn dir das zu peinlich ist, dass jemand deinen Namen kennt, dann TU es einfach nicht, du bist zu 99% geschützt, wenn niemand deine Mail kennt.



Jetzt hab ich meine Tastatur vollgespuckt vor Lachen. 

Die bezahlst du mir.


----------



## lulaa (8. Juli 2010)

Regine55 schrieb:


> um es kurz zu machen...
> 
> Wenn deine email adresse geadded wird, musst du bestätigen, dass ihr dann "Freunde" seid. Genauso andersherum. In der Accountverwaltung musst du ncihts weiter aktivieren. Lediglich wenn du die Real ID nicht nutzen willst aus Datenschutzgründen oder what ever kannst du es da deaktivieren.
> 
> edith: warum man in der accverwaltung nochmal was bestätigen muss, weiß ich leider auch nicht.



Hi, danke für deine Antwort.

Wo kann man es denn deaktivieren?
Ich finde da keine Option in der normalen Accountverwaltung... Vielleicht hilft mir jemand auf die Sprünge? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Des Weiteren, hilft da die elterliche Freigabe (wie manche auch aus dem Wow Forum es berichtet haben?)

VlG,
die Lu


----------



## Muuhkuhh (8. Juli 2010)

und dann noch die ganzen posts im forum 

Wo kommt ihr her?

und 8957340573845 seiten lang sagen die leute wo sie leben xD


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

lulaa schrieb:


> Hi, danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> Wo kann man es denn deaktivieren?
> Ich finde da keine Option in der normalen Accountverwaltung... Vielleicht hilft mir jemand auf die Sprünge?
> ...



nur gegen den ingame "bug"
dein name wird trotzdem im forum zu sehen sein wenn es dann soweit ist


----------



## szene333 (8. Juli 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich meine Tastatur vollgespuckt vor Lachen.
> 
> Die bezahlst du mir.




Herrlich


----------



## Regine55 (8. Juli 2010)

lulaa schrieb:


> Hi, danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> Wo kann man es denn deaktivieren?
> Ich finde da keine Option in der normalen Accountverwaltung... Vielleicht hilft mir jemand auf die Sprünge?
> ...



ja es geht um die elterliche Freigabe. Da kannst du so einige Sachen beschränken hihi, u.a. auch ob RealID genutzt werden soll bzw. darf. Ist es deaktiviert kannst du es ingame nciht mehr nutzen.


----------



## Terminsel (8. Juli 2010)

Leute: Jeder, der es jetzt noch nicht verstanden hat, hat entweder das Thema nicht mal ansatzweise durchgelesen oder ist - sorry - einfach nur sehr naiv.

Hier mal eine Geschichte von mir, entstanden aus eigener Blödheit:
Zu meinen WoW-Anfängen lernte ich über einen Instanzbesuch eine Spielerin kennen. Man verstand sich, besuchte in den folgenden Wochen noch einige Inis und questete gemeinsam die Chars hoch. Irgendwann wurde ich in ihre Gilde (sie war die Leiterin) aufgenommen. Man verstand sich weiter gut und nach einiger Zeit tauschte ich mit ihr einige persönliche Daten aus, unter anderem meine Telfonnummer.

Dann war ich einige Zeit nich online, simple Interessenlosigkeit.
Nach einigen Tagen meiner Off-Zeit rief sie mich an. Zuerst war sie ganz freundlich, je länger ich jedoch nicht on war, desto unfreundlicher und häufiger wurden die Anrufe. Irgendwann ging ich nicht mehr dran. Der Höhepunkt war, als sie bei mir vor der Tür stand - meine Adresse hatte sie aber nie erhalten. Wie sie an die gekommen ist, weiß ich bis heute nicht! Sie beleidigte mich im Hausflur wüst. Ich schloß die Tür vor ihrer Nase, sie klingelte Sturm. Nach einiger Zeit ließ sie davon ab - ich hätte sonst auch die Polizei gerufen.

Natürlich bin ich aus der Gilde ausgetreten (hat mich gewundert, dass ich nicht gekickt wurde). Einige Leute sind mit mir ausgetreten, weil sie diese Ingame ebenfalls sehr belästigt hatte. 

Ehrlich gesagt muss ich sagen, dass ich noch Glück hatte: Nach dem Vorfall mit ihrem Besuch habe ich nie wieder was von ihr gehört. Sie ist bei mir natürlich auf Ignore.

Gut, diese Situation ist tatsächlich durch eigene Dummheit entstanden. Aber wenn jedermann mit Addons den Klarnamen rausfinden kann, befürchte ich, dass so was häufiger vorkommt.


----------



## lulaa (8. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> nur gegen den ingame "bug"
> dein name wird trotzdem im forum zu sehen sein wenn es dann soweit ist



Ach herje, ich finde das alles sehr verwirrend...

Weiß nicht ob es an der allgemeinen Panik liegt, ob nun berechtigt oder nicht, aber irgendwie komme ich mir durchleuchtet vor... *schmunzel*

Trotzdem, habe ich noch keine Funktion gefunden... wie:

Häkchen setzen:

 	[	] Nein, ich möchte kein Real - ID Dingselbumsel nutzen

Ich will so ein Häkchen! *lach*

Es wurde doch gesagt,dass man das in der Accounteinstellung einstellen kann... aber ich finde es nicht.
Sofern es gar nicht die Funktion gibt, dann nehme ich alles zurück... stehe wohl etwas aufn Schlauch...

Jetzt erzählst du etwas von Forum, ich dachte bisher, es geht um die Tatsache, dass man ingame die Vor-und Nachnamen der Leute sieht, die man via Emailaddi hinzufügen kann + dass diese Leute wiederrum dann von anderen gesehen werden, die man selbst auf der Fl hat. 

Also.. man möge es mir verzeihen... aber wieso es überhaupt dieses RealID Zeugs gibt ist mir schleierhaft...


----------



## Terminsel (8. Juli 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Eigentor würde ich sagen



Genau, quote einen Satz aus einem längeren Text völlig zusammenhanglos und ohne die Intention dahinter... ich würde sagen, wir lernen vorher erstmal eine Deutungsthese zu erstellen, hm?


----------



## Elda (8. Juli 2010)

Hansi dein Thread wurde geschlossen!
Hast du wirklich den Eingangspost gelöscht?


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Hansi dein Thread wurde geschlossen!



ja habs schon gesehn.. 
schau mal da, hab ichs auch geschrieben ^^

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/159916-geht-realid-zu-weit/page__st__700

wüsste gerne wie man mit nem gebannten account einloggen soll. naja.. 
andere beiträge wurden auch gelöscht, hat auch schon banane hier gesagt, das seine posts gelöscht wurden


----------



## MayoAmok (8. Juli 2010)

Aber mal ne andere Frage. Wurde dieses Real-ID Feature eigentlich vorher auf dem Testserver getestet?

Oder ist das so ein Bananen-Projekt (reift beim Kunden)?


----------



## Schranzman (8. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NgAkWxcPBE 

vllt wurde es schon gezeigt, der arme troll....


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2010)

wurde nicht auf dem Testserver getestet


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Schranzman schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=-NgAkWxcPBE
> 
> vllt wurde es schon gezeigt, der arme troll....



hahhahahahahaha


SO EPIC wie er abgeht am ende
hahahahaha


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> btw: Angabe von Vornamen und Nachnamen verstößt NICHt gegen den Datenschutz, da kein eindeutiger Bezug zu einer Person hergestellt werden kann.
> Das ist erst durch die Angabe der Adresse der Fall. Also von daher: was soll die Aufregung



Kommt auf den Namen an, Hans Meier zb störts nicht gross ,heisst du aber zb . Micah Whipple dann kanns wie folgend passieren : http://wowriot.gamer...EAL-ID-function


----------



## Nukularreaktor (8. Juli 2010)

Lasst das Blizzard nicht durchgehen, über 20k Beiträge in 2 Tagen, größtenteils negativ, das wird definitiv noch viel mehr !
Ich selber verstehe nicht, wie die auf solche Ideen kommen, das könnte der Anfang vom Ende von WoW sein, soviel schlechte Publicity machen auch noch soviele Stars in Ihren Werbespots nicht wett....

Euer extremst Angepisster Nukularreaktor..


----------



## White_Sky (8. Juli 2010)

http://www.krone.at/Digiworld/Blizzard_schafft_Nicknames_in_Foren_ab_-_User-Proteste-Nur_mehr_echte_Namen-Story-208947

HAHAHAHAHA FAIL!


----------



## Schranzman (8. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> hahhahahahahaha
> 
> 
> SO EPIC wie er abgeht am ende
> hahahahaha



und das wird bald realität...


----------



## Terminsel (8. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> http://www.krone.at/...en-Story-208947
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA FAIL!



Die Bashiok-Geschichte ist hier schon x mal gepostet worden, aber mir scheint, wenn ich einige Beiträge hier so lese, man kann sie garnicht oft genug verlinken.


----------



## Boccanegra (8. Juli 2010)

Geht Real-ID zu weit? Definitiv! Vor allem, weil es  für die Blizzard-Foren nicht optional, sondern zwingend ist. Klar, man muss in den Blizzard-Foren nicht posten, so wenig, wie man WOW spielen muss. Nur gibt es mitunter gute Gründe dort zu posten, sei es wegen technischer Probleme, sei es wegen diverser Spielinterna. Die Leute verstehen einfach nicht, dass das Internet quasi ein Elefantengedächtnis hat: es vergisst nichts. Was immer in Zusammenhang mit der eigenen Real-ID ins Internet kommt, bleibt dort de facto auf ewig und ist noch nach vielen Jahren nachlesbar. Und manches, was einen heute nicht kratzt, ist einem einige Jahre danach u.U. peinlich und unangenehm. Ich zählte zur frühen Generation der Internet-Nutzern, bin Anfang der 90er Jahre eingestiegen. Damals waren wir, was die Real-ID angelangt, noch ein wenig blauäugig. Ich finde heute noch Sachen über mich im Netz, die ich dort jetzt lieber nicht mehr finden möchte. Aber sie sind da, wie in Stein gemeißelt, und werde auch immer dort bleiben.

Und was sich alles über die Leute rausfinden lässt, kennt man erst die Real-ID, wird hier an Hand der Real-ID einiger Blizzard-Mitarbeiter aufgezeigt: http://asnowstormbya...e.blogspot.com/  --- Bashiok ist kein Einzelfall.

Ich warte ja nur mehr auf die Meldung, dass sich ein Wahnwitziger solcher Informationen bedient um sich per Routenfinder zu einem dieser Leute führen zu lassen um sein Mütchen zu kühlen.


----------



## White_Sky (8. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Die Bashiok-Geschichte ist hier schon x mal gepostet worden, aber mir scheint, wenn ich einige Beiträge hier so lese, man kann sie garnicht oft genug verlinken.



Sorry,
das habe ich gerade erst erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muuhkuhh (8. Juli 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Geht Real-ID zu weit? Definitiv! Vor allem, weil es für die Blizzard-Foren nicht optional, sondern zwingend ist. Klar, man muss in den Blizzard-Foren nicht posten, so wenig, wie man WOW spielen muss. Nur gibt es mitunter gute Gründe dort zu posten, sei es wegen technischer Probleme, sei es wegen diverser Spielinterna. Die Leute verstehen einfach nicht, dass das Internet quasi ein Elefantengedächtnis hat: es vergisst nichts. Was immer in Zusammenhang mit der eigenen Real-ID ins Internet kommt, bleibt dort de facto auf ewig und ist noch nach vielen Jahren nachlesbar. Und manches, was einen heute nicht kratzt, ist einem einige Jahre danach u.U. peinlich und unangenehm. Ich zählte zur frühen Generation der Internet-Nutzern, bin Anfang der 90er Jahre eingestiegen. Damals waren wir, was die Real-ID angelangt, noch ein wenig blauäugig. Ich finde heute noch Sachen über mich im Netz, die ich dort jetzt lieber nicht mehr finden möchte. Aber sie sind da, wie in Stein gemeißelt, und werde auch immer dort bleiben.
> 
> Und was sich alles über die Leute rausfinden lässt, kennt man erst die Real-ID, wird hier an Hand der Real-ID einiger Blizzard-Mitarbeiter aufgezeigt: http://asnowstormbya...e.blogspot.com/ --- Bashiok ist kein Einzelfall.
> 
> Ich warte ja nur mehr auf die Meldung, dass sich ein Wahnwitziger solcher Informationen bedient um sich per Routenfinder zu einem dieser Leute führen zu lassen um sein Mütchen zu kühlen.



DAS NENN ICH JETZT MAL EPIC :0


----------



## Terminsel (8. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Sorry,
> das habe ich gerade erst erfahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war eigentlich nicht als Kritik gemeint. In so einem langen Thema ist das wierholte Posten der Hauptargumente sogar sinnvoll, da sich kaum jemand die fast vierzig Seiten durchliest.


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

Oha das werden ja immer mehr gestalkte bezüglich real id.


----------



## Uktawa (8. Juli 2010)

So nun muß ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Ich persönlich finde die Aktion von Blizzard geht einfach zu weit. Am Beispiel des CM`s aus dem offiziellem Forum der ja nach der bekanntgabe seines Realname die Quittung dafür bekam, konnte man deutlich zeigen was dadurch passieren kann. In gewisser Weise werden kriminellen Elementen damit Tor & Hof geöffnet. Quasi gerade zu eine Einladung doch mal zu schauen welche persönlichen Daten man zu diversen Namen im Netz findet. Grade die Acc Hacker werden sich jetzt die Hände reiben weil Blizzard es ihnen wieder ein Stücl leichter macht an Spieleraccounts zu gelangen.
Das Blizzard angeblich das ganze nur macht um das Forumklima zu verbessern, kann man bei genauerem überlegen eigendlich nicht nach voll ziehen. Da gibt es mit Sicherheit viele bessere und vor allem für den Kunden sicherere Lösungen. 

Einzig was hier auffällt ist das man von Blizzards Seite alles daran setzt dem Kunden etwas auf zu zwingen das er offensichtlich weder brauchen kann noch haben will. Foren leben von der Möglichkeit anonym zu bleiben, was auch grade in anbetracht der fehlenden Akzeptanz in unserer Gesellschaft gegenüber Online-Gamern, wichtig ist. Die Anonymität eines Forenaccounts schützt den Besitzer vor realen Anfeindungen, Stalking, Betrugsversuchen ect. Ausserdem schützt es seine Privatsphäre. Wer bewusst seine Daten via Facebook & Co ins Netz stellt und für jeden zugänglich macht, macht dies ja mit genau diesem Vorsatz. Wenn aber ein Spieler Hilfe braucht die er zB nur über das offizielle Forum bekommen kann in dem er dort sein Problem in Form eines Beitrages schildert, dann gezwungen wird seine wahre Identität Preis zu geben, ist das für mich und viele andere auch ein Unding. Hier wird meiner Meinung nach eine klare Grenze überschritten.

WoW ist ein Fantasyspiel in der reale Personen das virtuelle Ego eines Chars annehmen. Viele nutzen eben solche Spiele um im Spiel jemand sein zu können der sie im richtigen Leben nicht sind. Sei es der Manager der seinen arbeitsstress damit abbauen kann das er im PvP graue killt. Sei es der Politiker der schon immer gerne die Rolle eines weiblichen Nachtelfen spielen wollte und so ein wenig seine weibliche Ader ausleben kann. Sei es der ewige Student der sich im Spiel den Respekt und die Anerkennung schaffen kann die er im realem Leben noch nicht hat. Sei es die Krankenschwester die nach ihrer Schicht in die Rolle eines Kriegertauren schlüpft u, den Männern zu zeigen wo die Keule hängt.All diese Personen haben eines gemeinsam: Anonymität. Und das ist genau das was sie auch wollen. Wann, wo und wie sie dann mit im Spiel gewonnenen Bekanntschaften ihr richtiges reales Leben teilen wollen, entscheiden noch immer sie selber. 
Das WoW Forum ist Bestandteil des von Blizzard gebotenen entdgeldlichem Services. Wer nicht zahlt kann dort auch nicht schreiben. Also zahlen wir auch für das Recht das Forum zu nutzen mit. Wird dann bei der von uns bezahlten Nutzung eben der reale Name verlangt, so wird jenen die nicht bereit sind ihre Identität Preis zu geben, eine bereits bezahlte Leistung verwehrt. Das ist der eine Punkt. Der andere Punkt ist einfach das Thema Sicherheit.
Wir leben in einer Zeit in der es Kriminellen (oder Menschen die uns was schlechtes wollen) leicht gemacht wird anhand von Vor- und Nachnamen an viele wichtige Daten zu kommen. Das wurde im Fall des CM ja deutlich aufgezeigt. So kann also eine unbedarfte Äusserung im Forum dazu führen, das Menschen die aus irgend einem Grund was schlechtes wollen, die Möglichkeit erhalten mich als reale Person zu finden. Alles weitere kann sich jeder selber ausmalen.
Das Internet ist ein Tummelplatz für zwielichtige Gestalten die grade durch solche Dinge angelockt werden wir Motten durch das Licht.

Wenn ich das Argument "...wenn es Dir nicht passt, nutz das Forum einfach nicht mehr.." lese kann ich nur über die Ignoranz mancher den Kopf schütteln. 
Ich möchte jenen mal zu bedenken geben das man im Falle eines Problems mit dem Spiel oder im Spiel (Ticket->Gespräch mit GM) oftmals ins Forum verwiesen wird. Weil man eben nur dort hilfe zu manchen Dingen bekommen kann. Alles was das Thema Spielmechanik (darin enthalten sind Charskillung, Talente & Fähigkeite sowie die Funktionsweisen, Berufinfos, Lootinfos, NPC-Infos usw) wird IG von GM`s NICHT beantwortet oder kommentiert. In diesen Fällen wird immer an das Forum verwiesen. Somit wird ein neuer Spieler (nur als Beispiel) bei Fragen die er im Spiel nicht geklärt bekommt (und davon haben neue Spieler viele) der Weg zum Forum nicht ersparrt. Und will er dort speziefisch seine Frage geklärt wissen, wird er nicht drum rum kommen einen Thread zu eröffnen.
Der andere Punkt ist das Gildenwerbung, Anfragen für Händler auf Realmforen, Termine für Events v(Spieler gesteuert), Raidtermine , Bestenlisten usw, Stammgruppensuche, Levelpartnersuche, Arenapartnersuche usw (das alles findet in 90% immer noch in den Foren statt!!!) dann wiederrum damit verbunden wären seine Identität Preis zu geben. 

Im Grunde wird das Forum wenn es denn so umgestaltet werden sollte eines mit Sicherheit bewirken. Es wird verdammt ruhig werden, sehr sehr ruhig. Weil die Mehrheit eben der Meinung ist das es andere nichts angeht wie man im realen Leben heisst. Das ganze wird dazu führen das Fanforen wieder regen Zulauf bekommen und das neue Spieler beim Blick in die offiziellen Foren eher ein "totes" Forum vorfinden werden. Wenn es das ist was Blizzard erreichen will, dann sind sie 100% auf dem richtigem Weg. Das sie aber damit ein großen Teil der Community verprellen und auch für diverse Acc Kündigungen sorgen scheinen sie konsequent zu ignorieren. Schon jetzt werden unbequeme Kommentare im Forum oder Beiträge sofort gelöscht und in einigen Fällen (werden wohl immer mehr) mit perma Banns belegt.
Geht man so mit Kunden um ?


----------



## Schranzman (8. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Oha das werden ja immer mehr gestalkte bezüglich real id.



nur so kapiert das Blizzard hoffentlich das jeder so enden kann, egal ob man nun konstruktive beiträge macht oder rumtrollt


----------



## Elda (8. Juli 2010)

Hansi was ist jetzt eigentlich? Sollte man am besten ohne Addons spielen oder was? 
Oder reichts wenn man keine Real id freunde hat?


----------



## Da_Wuidara (8. Juli 2010)

Ihr regt euch auf dass in einem Spiel euer Name angezeigt wird?


Warum regt ihr eucht nicht darüber auf, dass vor ein Paar Stunden im Europaparlament das Swift-Abkommen beschlossen wurde. 
Das erlaubt den Amerikanischen Geheimdiensten die völlige Einsicht in die Bankkonten und Transaktionen aller EU-Bürger....

....das nenne ich mutwillige Zerstörung von Datenschutz, nicht so Kleinigkeiten wie den Namen.

Du wirst ja nicht gezwungen im offiziellen Forum zu posten (gibt genug bessere Alternativen), du wirst nicht gezwungen im Spiel deine Email herzugeben an einen anderen Spieler.


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Hansi was ist jetzt eigentlich? Sollte man am besten ohne Addons spielen oder was?
> Oder reichts wenn man keine Real id freunde hat?



es reicht wenn du die elternkontrolle oder wie das ding heißt aktivierst, somit wird dieses Real ID feature ingame deaktiviert.


ps: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816839293&sid=3&pageNo=7 hier ist der neue thread dazu


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

Da_Wuidara schrieb:


> Ihr regt euch auf dass in einem Spiel euer Name angezeigt wird?
> 
> 
> Warum regt ihr eucht nicht darüber auf, dass vor ein Paar Stunden im Europaparlament das Swift-Abkommen beschlossen wurde.
> ...



Das betrifft die Realität, hier sind wir in Spieleforen, in dem es um alles rund um das Spiel bzw. das Unternemen geht.


----------



## Arandes (8. Juli 2010)

Da_Wuidara schrieb:


> Ihr regt euch auf dass in einem Spiel euer Name angezeigt wird?
> 
> 
> Warum regt ihr eucht nicht darüber auf, dass vor ein Paar Stunden im Europaparlament das Swift-Abkommen beschlossen wurde.
> ...




Viele wollen schlicht und einfach nicht einsehen, dass es eben nur Namen sind. Und wer sich über das ganze aufregt, hat meiner Meinung nach auch alle Gründe dazu - und genau deswegen macht Blizzard das Ganze. Endlich, ja ENDLICH, wird die Anonymität abgeschafft. In den Foren war einfach zuviel Dummheit und Idiotie zugegen - jetzt wird ein Riegel vorgeschoben.

Und übrigens.. lebt nicht in einer Traumwelt: Eure Daten sind weit mehr bekannt als ihr zu wissen glaubt.


----------



## Boccanegra (8. Juli 2010)

Da_Wuidara schrieb:


> Ihr regt euch auf dass in einem Spiel euer Name angezeigt wird?
> 
> 
> Warum regt ihr eucht nicht darüber auf, dass vor ein Paar Stunden im Europaparlament das Swift-Abkommen beschlossen wurde.
> ...


Wer sagt Dir denn, dass ich mich darüber nicht auch aufrege? Nebenbei stimmt nicht, was Du schreibt. Das SWIFT-Abkommen erlaubt nicht die Einsicht in die Bankkonten, sondern "nur" in Transaktionen mit SWIFT-Code, also i.a.R. auf Details von grenzüberschreitenden Finanztransaktionen.

Aber in einem hast recht: ich werde nicht gezwungen im Forum zu posten. Und ich werde auch nicht gezwungen mir Cataclysm zu kaufen und meinen Account zu reaktivieren, genauer gesagt: ich werde es unter diesen Umständen auch ganz gewiss nicht tun.

Und noch etwas: im offiziellen Forum wurde schon darauf hingewiesen: es ist bereits jetzt möglich den Real-Namen, der hinter einem Char bzw. einem WOW-Abo steht, INGAME auszulesen! Siehe hier: http://forums.wow-eu...816839293&sid=3


Diese Tatsache ist, zum Guten wie zum Schlechten, großteils noch wenig bekannt.


----------



## Muuhkuhh (8. Juli 2010)

Da_Wuidara schrieb:


> Ihr regt euch auf dass in einem Spiel euer Name angezeigt wird?
> 
> 
> Warum regt ihr eucht nicht darüber auf, dass vor ein Paar Stunden im Europaparlament das Swift-Abkommen beschlossen wurde.
> ...



1. juckt es keinen wirklich das der name im forum angezeigt wird, man postet einfach nicht mehr da.
2. es ist so das man mit addons den name jedes beliebeigen chars einsehen kann ingame, das stört die leute
3. geheimdienst und parlament mit blizz und wow vergleichen? xD wtf ^^


----------



## Elda (8. Juli 2010)

Hm jo habs aktiviert.Und einfach alles so gelassen wie es war.


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

Warum ist buffed so unbeliebt in den Offiziellen ? Habe ich da was verpasst ?


----------



## Moshuna (8. Juli 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Schon traurig wie man sich drüber aufregt obwohl niemand gezwungen wird es zu benutzen.



genau so wie keiner "gezwungen" wurde sich einen Battle.net account zu machen...

oder hab ich was falsches verstanden?

und dann noch das Update zum Forum von Blizzard, damit keiner "level 1 twinks" dort posten sondern jeder mit seinem echten namen.


was ich als problem ansehe ist -> wirst du gehackt hat der hacker alle Email-adressen der "Freunde" ... 
bald kommen dazu noch die Telefon-nummern, P3nis-länge und Brustumpfang oder was?

mfg


----------



## Terminsel (8. Juli 2010)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Argument "...wenn es Dir nicht passt, nutz das Forum einfach nicht mehr.." lese kann ich nur über die Ignoranz mancher den Kopf schütteln.
> Ich möchte jenen mal zu bedenken geben das man im Falle eines Problems mit dem Spiel oder im Spiel (Ticket->Gespräch mit GM) oftmals ins Forum verwiesen wird. Weil man eben nur dort hilfe zu manchen Dingen bekommen kann. Alles was das Thema Spielmechanik (darin enthalten sind Charskillung, Talente & Fähigkeite sowie die Funktionsweisen, Berufinfos, Lootinfos, NPC-Infos usw) wird IG von GM`s NICHT beantwortet oder kommentiert. In diesen Fällen wird immer an das Forum verwiesen. Somit wird ein neuer Spieler (nur als Beispiel) bei Fragen die er im Spiel nicht geklärt bekommt (und davon haben neue Spieler viele) der Weg zum Forum nicht ersparrt. Und will er dort speziefisch seine Frage geklärt wissen, wird er nicht drum rum kommen einen Thread zu eröffnen.
> Der andere Punkt ist das Gildenwerbung, Anfragen für Händler auf Realmforen, Termine für Events v(Spieler gesteuert), Raidtermine , Bestenlisten usw, Stammgruppensuche, Levelpartnersuche, Arenapartnersuche usw (das alles findet in 90% immer noch in den Foren statt!!!) dann wiederrum damit verbunden wären seine Identität Preis zu geben.



Richtig: Und ein weiterer Punkt kommt hinzu. Setzt Blizzard diese Sache mit der Real-ID durch, besteht die Gefahr, dass andere Unternehmen dieses Prinzip abkupfern und wir bei zukünfitgen Spielen plötzlich überall unsere Daten angeben und zur allgemeinen Einsicht freistellen müssen. Hiermit könnte Blizzard Pandoras Büchse öffnen.


----------



## Elda (8. Juli 2010)

Hansi kannst du nochmal die Skripts posten zum testen? Mit den zahlen usw...


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

für dich selber:

/run for i=1,100 do if BNIsSelf(i)then BNSendWhisper(i,"RealID whisper from yourself..");break end end


und das für real id freunde: 

/run local f=f or CreateFrame("frame") f:RegisterEvent("CHAT_MSG_BN_WHISPER") f:SetScript("OnEvent",function(self,arg1,arg2,arg3 ) print(arg3)end)


vergiss nicht das nochmal im battle.net zu bestätigen da is noch son ding das du anklicken musst und wow neu starten!


----------



## Nukularreaktor (8. Juli 2010)

Das Auslesen des Namens InGame funktioniert AUCH wenn die RealID über die elterliche Freigabe deaktiviert ist.


----------



## White_Sky (8. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Warum ist buffed so unbeliebt in den Offiziellen ? Habe ich da was verpasst ?



Ist es das?! WTF?


----------



## Elda (8. Juli 2010)

Mein eigener Name kommt nicht mehr hat also geklappt ;D
Danke dir!


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Nukularreaktor schrieb:


> Das Auslesen des Namens InGame funktioniert AUCH wenn die RealID über die elterliche Freigabe deaktiviert ist.



nein es geht dann nicht mehr, vergiss nicht im battle net den link nochmals anzuklicken UND wow neu zu starten


----------



## Kvick (8. Juli 2010)

Da_Wuidara schrieb:


> Warum regt ihr eucht nicht darüber auf, dass vor ein Paar Stunden im Europaparlament das Swift-Abkommen beschlossen wurde.
> Das erlaubt den Amerikanischen Geheimdiensten die völlige Einsicht in die Bankkonten und Transaktionen aller EU-Bürger....
> 
> ....das nenne ich mutwillige Zerstörung von Datenschutz, nicht so Kleinigkeiten wie den Namen.


Ich denke US Geheimdienste sind durchaus vertrauenswürdig. Um das mal zu vergleichen (theoretisch), dann wäre das die Ursituation von Blizz (nur sie haben die Daten), jetzt geht es darum die Daten öffentlich zu machen, dass wäre so als hätten nich nur Geheimdienste zugriff, sondern alle Bürger auch.




Ich weiß, das is nicht das beste Beispiel... aber egal... zu heiß um wirklich nachzudenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (8. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> nein es geht dann nicht mehr, vergiss nicht im battle net den link nochmals anzuklicken UND wow neu zu starten



Welchen link meinst du genau?


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Welchen link meinst du genau?



angeblich soll im battle.net noch einmal das anklicken der elternfreigabe nötig sein, denke aber das die email bestätigen auch reicht.. bzw das selbe ist


----------



## White_Sky (8. Juli 2010)

Ok hier einpaar Fragen vom einen Ahnungslosen..

Ich habe verstanden, dass nur in den Wow-FOREN der RL Name angezeigt wird. Aber IM SPIEL ?!?!?
Also heißt das, dass unter meinen Charnamen (fange mit Cata wieder an) auch mein RL Vor- und Nachname in WoW draufsteht?!?

WIESO BEKOMMEN WIR NICHT EINFACH EINE NUMMER?!?


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Mein eigener Name kommt nicht mehr hat also geklappt ;D
> Danke dir!



Ist nicht von mir aber die real id kann ingame auch ohne deine Zustimmung ausgelesen werden,Blizzard kehrt sämtliche posts bezüglich dieses Themas unter den Tisch und bannt die Ersteller.

Böswilliger AddOn-Programmierer verbreitet z.B. ein Chat-AddOn mit diversen Bequemlichkeitsfunktionen für die Benutzer (z.B. Copy & Pastefunktionen für Chatinhalte, verlängertes Logging, damit bei einem Relogg nichtalles verloren geht, etc.). Gleichzeitig baut er in den Code eine Variationd es obigen Scriptcodes ein, der zunächst mal nur eines tut: er ermittelt mit BNIsSelf()-Funktion die vom System für einen selbst vergebene Nummer (die nicht der eigentlichen Real-ID entsprechen muss) indem halt einfach solange hochgezählt wird, bis die besagte Funktion "wahr" zurückgibt. Damit "weiss" dann das AddOn die Nummer des Spielers.

Ein weiterer Codebereich im AddOn sorgt nach dieser Ermittlung dann irgendwann mehr oder minder "zufällig" dafür, dass mit der BNSendWhipser()-Funktion eine Nachricht an sich selbst geschickt wird. Der Spieler wird sich zwar ggf. wundern, warum er sich plötzlich angeblich selbst anflüstert, aber dann ist's eh zu spät, denn das Chat-AddOn - welches ja auch den Chat mitprotokolliert hat dann bereits das Ergebnis der Anflüsterns ebenfalls mitprotokolliert. Jetzt muss es nur noch eines tun: Im mitprotokollierten Text nach der Zeichenfolge suchen, die für den Flüstervorgang verwendet wurde. Und unmittelbar vor diesem Text steht dann in netten eckigen Klammern der Name des betreffenden Spielers.

Jetzt hat das AddOn den Namen des Spielers und muss ihn nur noch "loswerden" ... tja das tut es dann mit der normalen SendMessage()-Funktion mit der AddOns auch in beliebige Chatkanäle Botschaften übermitteln können ... was diverse AddOns auch rege nutzen (Gatherer, Gearscore, Altoholic, um nur ein paar Beispiele zu nennen). So ist dann auch der Name in einem dieser Kanäle "verschwunden" ...

Was muss nun unser böser Programmierer tun? Tja nicht viel mehr als ein weiteres AddOn Schreiben (das er natürlich nicht verbreitet), das nichts anderes tut als permanent den voreingestellten "Geheimkanal" des Chat-AddOns abhört und munter jeden übermittelten Namen mitprotokolliert ... Und so sammelt er dann Namen um Namen ... Mit etwas "Überlegung" lässt sich das natürlich noch ausbauen.

Die Sammelwut hat natürlich ihre Grenzen, weil der AddOn-Programmierer (oder seine Helfer) natürlich immer selbst eingeloggt sein müssen und das auch tatsächlich auf dem Realm des jeweils betroffenen Spielers, aber gänzlich unmöglich ist es halt nicht.


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ok hier einpaar Fragen vom einen Ahnungslosen..
> 
> Ich habe verstanden, dass nur in den Wow-FOREN der RL Name angezeigt wird. Aber IM SPIEL ?!?!?
> Also heißt das, dass unter meinen Charnamen (fange mit Cata wieder an) auch mein RL Vor- und Nachname in WoW draufsteht?!?
> ...



nein, aber durch die eingabe der run befehle die ich hier gepostet hab ist es möglich via addon deine informationen auszulesen und möglicherweise zum entwickler gelangt und dort gespeichert wird..


----------



## Elda (8. Juli 2010)

Kann man die Elterliche freigabe eig. wieder ausmachen?


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Kann man die Elterliche freigabe eig. wieder ausmachen?



denke schon, nur keine ahnung wie, hab sie noch nie aktiviert gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



normalerweise sollte es aber im battle.net abstellbar sein, wie auch der authenticator


----------



## Terminsel (8. Juli 2010)

Von dem Swift-Abkommen halte ich auch nichts, jedoch sind die westlichen Staaten utilitaristisch veranlagt, das heißt, es wird immer die (scheinbar) beste Entscheidung für alle getroffen (in der Theorie). Ein Staat/mehrere Staaten verwenden diese Daten zur Durchsetzung bestimmter Gesetze. Ein Unternehmen nutzt Daten für den persönlichen Profit. Und eine Privatperson kann Daten für allen möglichen Blödsinn verwenden. Wir haben also hier drei Gruppierungen mit unterschiedlichen Präferenzen.

Ich für meinen Teil halte den Staat immer noch für vertrauenswürdiger, als eine Vielzahl der Privatpersonen, die da draußen rumläuft.

Davon abgesehen reiht sich auch die Real-ID-Debatte in die Datenschutzdiskusion, die derzeit überall geführt wird ein. Sie ist ein Teil dieser großen Diskusion und hängt somit - wenn auch nur indirekt - mit dem Thema Swift-Abkommen zusammen.


----------



## MayoAmok (8. Juli 2010)

Ich fänds lustig, wenn demnächst im Tooltip unter dem Gearscore noch der Name steht. 

Vielleicht raffens die Nixblicker hier endlich, wenn der geneigte Dalaranwinker ihnen sagt; "Sorry, Peter Hasenfuß, dein GS ist zu niedrig und ausserdem haben wir schon einen Peter im Raid."


----------



## Nanuuck (8. Juli 2010)

Ich halte von der RealID auch nicht viel aber das sagt vieles 
[font="arial, helvetica"]Mein Link
[/font]


----------



## Terminsel (8. Juli 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Ich fänds lustig, wenn demnächst im Tooltip unter dem Gearscore noch der Name steht.
> 
> Vielleicht raffens die Nixblicker hier endlich, wenn der geneigte Dalaranwinker ihnen sagt; "Sorry, Peter Hasenfuß, dein GS ist zu niedrig und ausserdem haben wir schon einen Peter im Raid."



*g* Ich seh schon die ersten SnG-Posts: LFM ICC. Keine Peters mehr!!!111einself


----------



## White_Sky (8. Juli 2010)

Sorry aber das ist das dämlichste und beschissenste was Blizzard machen kann.
Hoffe doch sehr, dass das wie mit dem Blizzardtypen davor , noch mit vielem anderen von denen passiert.

Ich entschuldige mich schon jetzt für die 'Drohung' aber die Privatsfähre anderer preisgeben, ist unterster Schublade und der 'Unfall' bei den Blizzardmitarbeiter beweist, dass das genau mit anderen Unschuldigen -und den Hersteller selbst-,auch passieren kann


----------



## peeck (8. Juli 2010)

Valleron schrieb:


> Vom Grundsatz her richtig. Ich geh aber mal davon aus das du keinen Goldfarmer in deine Freundesliste aufnimmst. Wenn ja, selber schuld. Und jemand der an deinen Acc ran will bekommt deine Mailadresse auf anderen Wegen.
> 
> Gruß Vall



Du meinst die einzige Gefahr ist, das man falsche Freunde hinzufügt? 

Was ist den mit der Möglichkeit, das bei einen meiner Freunde der Account gehackt wird - das System ist doch bekanntlich nicht so sicher und mit 
den zusätzlichen persönlichen Informationen wird das Hacken gleich viel leichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem kann ich gut und gerne auf die dann anfallende Spam-mails verzichten - leider habe ich aus Sicherheitsgründen bei Blizzard auch meine "normale" Mail Adresse angegeben....


----------



## LaVerne (8. Juli 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Viele wollen schlicht und einfach nicht einsehen, dass es eben nur Namen sind. Und wer sich über das ganze aufregt, hat meiner Meinung nach auch alle Gründe dazu - und genau deswegen macht Blizzard das Ganze. Endlich, ja ENDLICH, wird die Anonymität abgeschafft. In den Foren war einfach zuviel Dummheit und Idiotie zugegen - jetzt wird ein Riegel vorgeschoben.



1. Argument: Die Namen sind völlig nichtssagend

Inwiefern helfen nichtssagende Namen dann, gegen Trollerei vorzugehen, wenn eh mindestens 1.000 Leute so heißen wie der Poster und man unmöglich auf den Richtigen schließen kann? Wo wäre der Unterschied zu frei gewählten Nicknames, wenn Real-Namen völlig unerheblich sind?

2. Argument: Die Namen halten Poster vom trollen ab

Das würde heißen, daß ein Poster mit Real-ID tatsächlich Maßnahmen im RL befürchten müßte, wenn er solche Postings abschickt - aber das bestätigt doch gerade, daß ein Posten mit richtigem Namen gefährlich werden kann - und das nicht nur beim "trollen".

Wie man sieht, kommen beide Argumente da oben nicht zusammen: Entweder ist man weiter so anonym wie zuvor und kann lustig ohne Konsequenzen weitertrollen - oder es kann Konsequenzen haben und damit ist es nicht ungefährlich, mit Real-ID zu posten!

3. Argument: Es schränkt das Trollen ein

Das Forum ist kein Bereich, in dem man ohne bezahlte Spielzeit posten kann. Die Moderatoren - die anscheinend nicht fähig sind, ihren Job ordentlich zu machen - sehen also eine Real-ID und können einen gesamten Account sperren, ohne daß sich der User außer mit einem neuen Account neu anmelden kann! Twink-Postern kann man ganz einfach entgegenwirken, indem man den User zwingt, sich auf einen einzigen Char festzulegen, mit dem er posten darf! Wofür bedarf es da der Real-ID?

Die ganze Argumentiererei von Blizzards Seite ist eh nur vorgeschoben. Wie ein CM im englischsprachigen europäischen Teil verlauten ließ, ist die R-ID sowie die Umstellung schon seit langer Zeit geplant - und geht Hand in Hand mit Blizzards Kooperation mit Facebook. Dahinter stehen rein geschäftliche Interessen, wofür man die überwältigende Ablehnung der Community absolut ignoriert, die sich ganz klar und eindeutig gegen die R-ID ausgesprochen hat!
Blizzard ignoriert nicht nur absolut die Wünsche der Kunden, sondern versucht auch noch, ihre Kunden mit vorgeschobenen Argumenten zu verarschen! Da ein Protest im Forum wohl nichts bringt, bleibt nur noch die Abstimmung per Geldbörse.


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

Es kommt trotz massiver Proteste:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816839348&sid=3

Mein Account liegt vorerst wieder auf Eis, schade, wirklisch sehr schade. Ich hoffe bis Cataclysm ändert sich das Alles nochmal, denn ich hatte mich sehr auf dieses Addon gefreut.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Full ...


Ja super, nun hat er mit viel Aufwand Nummern und Namen gesammelt.
Und was kann man mit bloßem Namen anfangen?
Da bedarf es schon viel mehr Aufwand und sehr viel organisierte kriminelle Organísation,
um damit schadhaft zu werden.
Und Letzteres Blizzard im voruas schon zu unterstellen, ist eine Frechheit.

und noch zu den Realnamen:

Wer weiß schon, wie das dann wirklich aussehen mag?
Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, daß die Namen nur Anzeigenamen sind - nicht die Einloggnamen.
Und das macht das Ganze schon schwieriger, zu knacken.

Was die Bloßstellung der Namen angeht, muss ich mich bei Einigen hier entschuldigen.
Ganz sicher gibt es doch viele Namen, über die man an andere Infos rankommen kann,
z.B. was die User so machen, welches Gewerbe sie zu laufen haben, andere Kontakdaten 
auf den in Google gespeicherten Seiten dazu. +++

Na wie auch immer - mit meinem Namen kann man nix anfangen,
Stehe in keinem Adressverzeichnis, in keinem Telefonbuch etc..
Das habe ich alles schon vor 16 Jahren abgelehnt, aufgrund von damaligen Morddrohungen (Umzug ohne Auskunft).

ps. 
Daß sich das Klima in den Foren durch die Realnamen verbessern soll, mag ich ebenso stark bezweifeln!
Realnamenanzeige finde ich nur teils teils gut/schlecht.

greetz


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2010)

Ja weil Millionen Beträge von Facebook und Massive gezahlt wurden sind,

Und Kotkick dafür locker auf 5 Millionen Accounts verzichten kann ( was sogar die Einnahmen steigert weniger Server kosten Personalkosten etc etc)

PS ich habe vor über 2 Jahren geschrieben das der Zusammenschluß Activision/Blizzard ein Böses Ende nehmen wird 

Ich hasse mich dafür das ich Recht behalten habe


----------



## Blumator (8. Juli 2010)

ich versteh die diskussion auch net ganz...

du musst ja keinem deine email adresse geben also was soll das... kannst ja nach wie vor die twinks aufnehmen... also was is da dann ein problem? versteh ich net...

ich hab 3 freunde auf real-ID die kenn ich auch persönlich ausm rl... also is das für mich net so wirklich tragisch...

das mit den Real-ID in foren find ich dagegen viel krasser... das muss wirklich NICHT sein... aber najo...


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

Leute, bleibt bitte konstruktiv. Man kann es einem nicht wirklich verübeln, wenn man mal etwas übersehen hat. Ich denke das ist kein Einzelfall beim momentanen Chaos. Klärt die Leute ruhig auf, aber man muss sie deswegen nicht gleich als dumm bezeichnen.


----------



## Kardan (8. Juli 2010)

Eine Frage an die weiblichen Spieler:

Gibt es unter euch welche die das neue "jeder sieht sofort, dass ich eine Frau bin"-Forum nutzen wird? Es würde mich einfach brennend interessieren ob es tatsächlich so tollkühne Gestalten gibt.


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

Blumator schrieb:


> ich versteh die diskussion auch net ganz...
> 
> du musst ja keinem deine email adresse geben also was soll das... kannst ja nach wie vor die twinks aufnehmen... also was is da dann ein problem? versteh ich net...
> 
> ...



Deine real id kann jetzt schon ingame ohne deine zustimmung ausgelesen werden.Und was man mit deinem Namen machen kann siehst du hier mit dem armen Blizzard Mitarbeiter:
oder noch heftiger hier:

links entfernt


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und meine RealID wird man imo derzeit ingame wohl kaum ausfindig machen können,
> da es dafür noch gar keine grundlagen gibt.



Das glaubst du leider ist dem nicht so.


Böswilliger AddOn-Programmierer verbreitet z.B. ein Chat-AddOn mit diversen Bequemlichkeitsfunktionen für die Benutzer (z.B. Copy & Pastefunktionen für Chatinhalte, verlängertes Logging, damit bei einem Relogg nichtalles verloren geht, etc.). Gleichzeitig baut er in den Code eine Variationd es obigen Scriptcodes ein, der zunächst mal nur eines tut: er ermittelt mit BNIsSelf()-Funktion die vom System für einen selbst vergebene Nummer (die nicht der eigentlichen Real-ID entsprechen muss) indem halt einfach solange hochgezählt wird, bis die besagte Funktion "wahr" zurückgibt. Damit "weiss" dann das AddOn die Nummer des Spielers.

Ein weiterer Codebereich im AddOn sorgt nach dieser Ermittlung dann irgendwann mehr oder minder "zufällig" dafür, dass mit der BNSendWhipser()-Funktion eine Nachricht an sich selbst geschickt wird. Der Spieler wird sich zwar ggf. wundern, warum er sich plötzlich angeblich selbst anflüstert, aber dann ist's eh zu spät, denn das Chat-AddOn - welches ja auch den Chat mitprotokolliert hat dann bereits das Ergebnis der Anflüsterns ebenfalls mitprotokolliert. Jetzt muss es nur noch eines tun: Im mitprotokollierten Text nach der Zeichenfolge suchen, die für den Flüstervorgang verwendet wurde. Und unmittelbar vor diesem Text steht dann in netten eckigen Klammern der Name des betreffenden Spielers.

Jetzt hat das AddOn den Namen des Spielers und muss ihn nur noch "loswerden" ... tja das tut es dann mit der normalen SendMessage()-Funktion mit der AddOns auch in beliebige Chatkanäle Botschaften übermitteln können ... was diverse AddOns auch rege nutzen (Gatherer, Gearscore, Altoholic, um nur ein paar Beispiele zu nennen). So ist dann auch der Name in einem dieser Kanäle "verschwunden" ...

Was muss nun unser böser Programmierer tun? Tja nicht viel mehr als ein weiteres AddOn Schreiben (das er natürlich nicht verbreitet), das nichts anderes tut als permanent den voreingestellten "Geheimkanal" des Chat-AddOns abhört und munter jeden übermittelten Namen mitprotokolliert ... Und so sammelt er dann Namen um Namen ... Mit etwas "Überlegung" lässt sich das natürlich noch ausbauen.

Die Sammelwut hat natürlich ihre Grenzen, weil der AddOn-Programmierer (oder seine Helfer) natürlich immer selbst eingeloggt sein müssen und das auch tatsächlich auf dem Realm des jeweils betroffenen Spielers, aber gänzlich unmöglich ist es halt nicht.


----------



## Azashar (8. Juli 2010)

*Geht RealID zu weit? 
*
-JA.


----------



## Schwarzerritter (8. Juli 2010)

Find ich nicht weil man kann für wow auch eine 2 e-mail adresse haben ^^


----------



## KilJael (8. Juli 2010)

Ich freu mich irgentwie drauf wenn alle Namen im Forum zulesen sind, ich geb dem ganzen dann 2 Wochen bis sie es abschaffen, hier mal ein Beispiel WAS man alles auslesen kann wenn man NUR den Namen hat
http://wowriot.gameriot.com/blogs/Americans-are-bad-at-games/Real-Names-on-the-Official-Forums-New-REAL-ID-function?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wowriot+%28Latest+Wowriot+Blog+Posts+-+Wowriot.Gameriot.com%29&gr_i_ni


----------



## Versace83 (8. Juli 2010)

Was wäre denn daran so schlimm?


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Juli 2010)

Welches Forum?? Kenn ich nüscht ...


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

sollte eigl ein thread werden


----------



## Noxiel (8. Juli 2010)

Spam, Offtopic und Unfreundlichkeiten entfernt.


----------



## Phenyl19 (8. Juli 2010)

Edit: Vergesst was hier stand das hatte nach dem Verschieben keinen Bezug mehr...-.-


----------



## Vaiara (8. Juli 2010)

ich bin ne frau und werde realID wohl überhaupt net nutzen, also auch das forum nicht ^^


----------



## Grushdak (8. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> ...Und was man mit deinem Namen machen kann siehst du hier mit dem armen Blizzard Mitarbeiter: http://solean.blog.d...wipple-8927339/


Sry, dieser Bericht ist aber anscheinend so richtig ******
Der, der den Bericht geschrieben hat, ist doppelt nicht ganz sauber.
Erst schreibt er die Daten auf und nun verbreitet er sie noch im Netz.

Wenn ich nur den Namen des CMs eingebe, finde ich wohl kaum die ganzen Daten,
die in diesem Bericht stehen.
Haben eben mehrere Seiten durchsucht und nix bei dem Namen gefunden.

Daher ist der Verfasser des Berichtes die Schweinerei schlechthin - nicht die Realnamenanzeigen!

@ Baumnuss

Hör auf, ständig wieder und wieder die komplette Erklärung zu posten - 1x reicht!


----------



## Segojan (8. Juli 2010)

Verbirgt sich denn hinter der "Real ID" (zumindest derzeit) mehr als nur der Vor- und Zuname, unter dem der Account bei Battle.net registriert ist? 

Es mag ja sein, dass Google, Yasni und die ganzen anderen Suchmaschinen da die Zuordnung zu einer Person mehr oder minder gut ermöglichen und möglicherweise auch eine Menge Daten zu dem Betreffenden zutage fördern, nur:

*Diese Daten muss derjenige ja schon früher mal selbst hinterlegt haben.*

Dass mit "Data Mining" Geld zu verdienen ist, war schon vor 20 Jahren bekannt. Inzwischen hat sich daraus ein Wirtschaftszweig entwickelt, der mittlerweile mit dem "Gläsernen Nutzer" die Kohle nur so scheffelt. Das spielt sich beileibe nicht nur im Internet ab, sondern auch mit Rabattkarten, der Postleitzahl an der Super-/Baumarktkasse usw.

Die gute Nachricht: Es erzeugt Nachfrage nach EDV-Equipment und schafft ein paar Arbeitsplätze.

Die schlechte Nachricht: Die Kosten dafür landen früher oder später bei jedem einzelnen, wenn er diese bei seinen täglichen Einkäufen refinanziert.

BTT: Wenn sich aus einem bei WoW ausgelesenen Namen aus Suchmaschinen ein komplettes Persönlichkeitsprofil generieren lässt, ist dass nicht ausschliesslich Activizzards "Verdienst".


----------



## xxhajoxx (8. Juli 2010)

Ich werds auch nicht nutzen wahrscheinlich auch kündigen, hatte im Forum ne konstruktive Diskussion gemacht, wo ich gefragt habe warum Blizz nicht auf Kundenwünsche eingeht und mir doch ein Blauer mal die Politik näher bringen soll. Hab auch noch dazugeschrieben das wenn ich gebannt werde usw ich dann weiß was Blizzard von Kunden hält. 
Naja jetzt bin ich gebannt wegen Spam weil ich einen Thread aufgemacht habe der Blizzard nicht mal richtig Kritisiert hat. Naja jetzt weiß ich wenigstens was Blizzard von den eigenen Kunden hält was wiederrum eigentlich sehr Traurig ist...


----------



## peeck (8. Juli 2010)

Netter Links dazu: https://www.datenschutzzentrum.de/dos/ziele.html


----------



## Muuhkuhh (8. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Spam, Offtopic und Unfreundlichkeiten entfernt.



wieso ist das wiederzugeben was jamend paar posts vorher geschrieben hat "Spam, Offtopic und Unfreundlichkeiten" xD


----------



## ftgzu (8. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sry, dieser Bericht ist aber anscheinend so richtig ******
> Der, der den bericht geschrieben hat ist doppelt nicht ganz sauber.
> Erst schreibt er die Daten auf und nun verbreitet er sie noch im Netz.
> 
> ...




Da hast du wohl gestern abend geschlafen, als im US Forum der Moderator seinen Real-Namen hingeschrieben hat, und innerhalb von 30 Minuten die Forenteilnehmer genau jene Daten dem Moderator als Antwort präsentiert haben. Den Thread habe ich selbst verfolgt und es stimmt absolut das all seine privaten Daten per google zu finden war. Also mal keinen Mist labern.


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

Zitat von Hansilolol

Wenn ihr euch im battle.net anmeldet, stimmt ihr dem handel eurer daten mit facebook und massive zu.


Massive bringt euch dann personalisierte werbung.
Facebook hat eine datenbank in der sich informationen befinden wie zb. was ihr esst, trinkt, welche musik ihr hört usw(facebook halt, sollte ja bekannt sein)

wenn sie nun die informationen von der massive "werbungsplatform" und facebook verbinden, könnten sie damit ein haufen kohle ranscheffeln durch auf euch abgestimmte werbung!

freut euch schonmal auf ähnliches: boss wurde gekillt, PLUP erscheint ein NPC von einer bekannten burger kette, und wirb für ihren neuen super hamburger. 



Denke daran haben nur die wenigsten gedacht und hier kommt die real id erst richtig ins Spiel mit der personalisierten werbung


----------



## axaxel (8. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Daher ist der Verfasser des Berichtes die Schweinerei schlechthin - nicht die Realnamenanzeigen!



Ja aber es zeigt doch was jemand für Schindluder treiben kann mit der RealID. 
Und gerade darum geht es ja, das Personen mit unlauteren Absichten mit der RealID sehr wohl schaden anrichten können.

Es gibt ohnehin schon genug Schwarze Schafe im Internet, man muss solchen Leuten doch nicht auch noch so in die Hände spielen.


----------



## Phenyl19 (8. Juli 2010)

ftgzu schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl gestern abend geschlafen, als im US Forum der Moderator seinen Real-Namen hingeschrieben hat, und innerhalb von 30 Minuten die Forenteilnehmer genau jene Daten dem Moderator als Antwort präsentiert haben. Den Thread habe ich selbst verfolgt und es stimmt absolut das all seine privaten Daten per google zu finden war. Also mal keinen Mist labern.



Trotzdem war der Gm selber Schuld das er seine Daten bei z.B. Facebook hinterlegt hat....


----------



## Leviathan666 (8. Juli 2010)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Ich werds auch nicht nutzen wahrscheinlich auch kündigen, hatte im Forum ne konstruktive Diskussion gemacht, wo ich gefragt habe warum Blizz nicht auf Kundenwünsche eingeht und mir doch ein Blauer mal die Politik näher bringen soll. Hab auch noch dazugeschrieben das wenn ich gebannt werde usw ich dann weiß was Blizzard von Kunden hält.
> Naja jetzt bin ich gebannt wegen Spam weil ich einen Thread aufgemacht habe der Blizzard nicht mal richtig Kritisiert hat. Naja jetzt weiß ich wenigstens was Blizzard von den eigenen Kunden hält was wiederrum eigentlich sehr Traurig ist...



Zensur, Diktatur, Doppelmoral, Geldgeilheit, Kunden in den Arsch treten - nennt es wie ihr wollt.

Mein Account wird zum 27.07.2010 gekündigt - wenn das "Feature" (der erzwungenen Realnames in den offiziellen Foren) live geht.
Kann Blizzard nicht mehr trauen, habe keine Lust, dass mein Name eines Tages auch noch im Spiel über meinem Charakter angezeigt wird.


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Zitat von Hansilolol
> 
> Wenn ihr euch im battle.net anmeldet, stimmt ihr dem handel eurer daten mit facebook und massive zu.
> 
> ...



thread wurde wieder aufgemacht, danke an den mod


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Ich werds auch nicht nutzen wahrscheinlich auch kündigen, hatte im Forum ne konstruktive Diskussion gemacht, wo ich gefragt habe warum Blizz nicht auf Kundenwünsche eingeht und mir doch ein Blauer mal die Politik näher bringen soll. Hab auch noch dazugeschrieben das wenn ich gebannt werde usw ich dann weiß was Blizzard von Kunden hält.
> Naja jetzt bin ich gebannt wegen Spam weil ich einen Thread aufgemacht habe der Blizzard nicht mal richtig Kritisiert hat. Naja jetzt weiß ich wenigstens was Blizzard von den eigenen Kunden hält was wiederrum eigentlich sehr Traurig ist...



Wurde auch im Blizzard Forum gebannt weil ich auf das auslesen der real id ingame ohne Zustimmung aufmerksam machen wollte.


----------



## Zhane (8. Juli 2010)

Nach Hansilol und wohl ein paar anderen, wurde ich nun auch gesperrt. Habe lediglich direkt Herrn Kotick aufgefordert, seinen Posten abzugeben, da er die Comm verarscht.
Das Erstellen von unangebrachten Beiträgen, die die Übersicht im Forum verunstalten, gilt als Spam und wird nicht geduldet. 

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13817259120&sid=3 

Macht weiter so, mehr Kunden bringts euch nicht Blizz


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Zhane schrieb:


> Nach Hansilol und wohl ein paar anderen, wurde ich nun auch gesperrt. Habe lediglich direkt Herrn Kotick aufgefordert, seinen Posten abzugeben, da er die Comm verarscht.
> Das Erstellen von unangebrachten Beiträgen, die die Übersicht im Forum verunstalten, gilt als Spam und wird nicht geduldet.
> 
> http://forums.wow-eu...817259120&sid=3
> ...



wie ich schon im offi gesagt hatte, war das eh nur mein RAF account, hab zum glück noch nen anderen. trotzdem dreist einfach nen thread mit 15 seiten zu closen lol


----------



## Kardan (8. Juli 2010)

Vaiara schrieb:


> ich bin ne frau und werde realID wohl überhaupt net nutzen, also auch das forum nicht ^^



Das hab ich mir gedacht. Einen Vorteil hat das neue Forum aber: Man erkennt sofort wer ein leichtgläubiger... ähhh wie drück ich das so aus dass ich nicht auch hier noch gebannt werde... naja ein leichtgläubiger "unintelligenter" Mensch ist. Nämlich jeder der im neuen Blizzard Forum schreibt.

Davon ausgehend, dass nur extrem unvorsichtige und öhhh ... unintelligente Menschen dort noch schreiben, dürfte das Niveau eher abrutschen als steigen. Aber wenigstens sind die Jungs dann wieder unter sich dort... wenigstens die leichtsinnigen, die es mit dem Nachdenken nicht haben.


----------



## White_Sky (8. Juli 2010)

Nun ja... man merkt, dass Blizzard sich selbst ans Bein gepinkelt hat...


----------



## peeck (8. Juli 2010)

Wurde gebannt als ich die Frage auf die Antwort:42 haben wollte.... 

unter meinen vorgeschlagenen Fragen war aber auch: Wie viel werden das das Forum mit dem RL Namen nutzen... ?


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

Hi Hansi,

zuerst einmal vielen Dank für den Post im Blizzard-Forum. Dank Perma-Bans konnte ich da leider nichts schreiben.

Das erste Makro funktioniert ja nachweislich - elterliche Freigabe scheint den Zugriff zu beschränken.

Ich habe eben mal ("CHAT_MSG_BN_WHISPER") getestet ohne elterliche Freigabe.
Ein normaler Selfwhisper bewirkt rein gar nichts. 
Führe ich aber das erste Makro mit BNSendWhisper aus, erscheint mein Name. 
Logisch irgendwo.

Zumindest wäre damit der vorläufige Beweis gegeben, das normale Chatwhisper nicht über den BNet-Chat laufen.
Dies hätte ich eigentlich erwartet bzw. es hätte mich nicht überrascht. 

Das bedeutet, das wir immer noch beliebige Leute anschreiben können ohne das die dann unseren Namen erfahren.
Was natürlich nichts an der "Addon liest unseren Namen auf unserem Rechner aus und sendet das an andere"-Problematik ändert.

Die anderen API's teste ich nachher mal aus. 

Zu den ganzen GM-Kommentaren.... Kopf -> Tisch. Die Schuld auf Addons zu schieben ist das allerletzte.
Wenn ich eine Software entwickel, dann habe ich als Programmierer die Wahl, welche Schnittstellen ich offenlege und welche nicht.
Und ich lege nur die offen, die auch genutzt werden sollen. Dann später zu sagen "Das Addon ist Schuld" ist reine Infamie,
denn ohne die Blizzardsche Schnittstelle würde es diese Problematik nicht geben. Zumindest nicht die, das jeder Hanswurst an meinen
Namen kommt. Was die intern mit Ihren Datenbanken anstellen und an wen die diese Namen verkaufen,..... ich will's gar nicht wissen.

Wer zu den Schnittstellen eine andere Meinung hat, hat schlichtweg keine Ahnung von Computern, Programmiersprachen oder
ist sonst halt nur irgendwie verwirrt drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das die mit Cata oder vielleicht in 2 Wochen den gesamten Chat über BNet-Chat laufen lassen..... davor schützt uns nur tägliche Kontrolle.

Val


----------



## Segojan (8. Juli 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> wenn das "Feature" (der erzwungenen Realnames in den offiziellen Foren) live geht.



Mir war es schon seit jeher suspekt, meine Meinungsäußerungen in Foren mit meinem Spielaccount zu verbinden, indem ich mich explizit anmelde. Insofern ändert sich da für mich ohnehin nichts.


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Nun ja... man merkt, dass Blizzard sich selbst ans Bein gepinkelt hat...



Das denke ich nicht. Blizzard MUSS mit diesem unmut darüber gerechnet haben. So dumm ist Blizzard nicht. Am Ende werden sie Gewinn aus der Sache ziehen, garantiert, die Frage ist dann nur durch was und in welcher Form.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2010)

ich will nicht wissen wie viel Seiten es in jedem Forum dort wären wenn gestern nicht jeder 2te Poster gebannt wurde und das für min 1 Woche


----------



## Grushdak (8. Juli 2010)

So ich würde mal diejenigen hier bitten, 
die den Link zu Seite mit den Daten des CMs gepostet haben - Ihre Posts so zu editieren -
das der Link zu den Daten nicht mehr besteht!

Denn somit macht Ihr genau das, was Ihr mit der Real ID befürchtet !!

Bei Facebook und im WoW Forum gibt es keinen Zugriff mehr zu den Daten des CMs -
eben erlebt.
Auch bei Google habe ich eben nix gefunden - gibt ja auch so viele Seiten zu dem CM Namen,
die aber oft nix mit ihm zu tun haben.

So, enthalte mich jetzt der Hetzerei hier ...

ps. *ich frage mich gerade, wieviele Protestler gerade das normale Firefox nutzen, ohne zu schreien?* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bye


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

Auch Eltern melden sich zu Wort bezüglich real id mal sehen wie lange der Post bestehen bleibt:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13817259741&sid=3


zitat :

 auch wenn ich in meinen bisherigen Posts eine negative flamende art gezeigt habe zum thema schreibe ich nun "im auftrag einer besorgten mutter" ( ich weis das klingt immer gut) 

aber ich komme zum punkt: 
sie hat einen sohn der wow spielt selbiger ist 13 und hat keine elterliche freigabe eingestellt da sie ihm eigenverantwortung zugesteht, nun ist das problem aber eines: 

hätte ich sie nicht informiert was auf ihren sohn in bezug auf das forum zukommt wäre es durchaus möglich das weder sie noch ihr sohn bis zum post und vieleicht selbst danach keinerlei kenntniss davon bekommen hätten.... 

nun ist meine frage: OBWOHL es im datenschutz eindeutig geregelt ist das solche empfindlichen daten wie beispielsweise der echte name online nicht von einer firma heraus gegeben werden darf , und insbesondere bei minderjährigen hier eine AUSDRÜCKLICHE erlaubniss der eltern vorliegen muss? 

ist bei jedem accound dessen besitzer unter 18 ist dieses feature automatisch deaktiviert oder rennen gerade tausende eltern die ihrem sohn nicht bei jedem tiper über die schultern schauen gerade in die datenschutz-hölle? 

werden die account besitzer im vorfeld nocheinmal AUSDRÜCKLICH informiert? 
oder wird man sie mit irgend einem patch eine neue eula abtippen lassen aller "wer nicht auf die website rennt und es liest hat pech"? 

wie gesagt ich möchte das weder als flame noch als kritik formulieren da meine meinung bereits fest ist und ich das forum mit dem neuen "upgrade" meiden werde aber dieser punkt erschreckt mich schlicht. und sollte es auch blizz , denn gibt es nicht ein einfaches und erschreckendes beispiel? 

zwei kinder spielen wow beide 12-14 zufällig aus dem selben dorf ( nicht selten ) und raiden anonym zusammen einer behandelt nun den anderen warum auch immer schlecht betrügt ihn oder eine vergleichbare tat, und nun erfährt spieler nummer eins durch einen exploit des real-id systems durch das forum indem er den namen des chars dort sucht und ähnliches das es sein nachbar ist und sticht ihn auf dem schulhof nieder, was schon aus nichtigeren gründen als verletzter stolz passiert ist??? 

PALIM PALIM ich freu mich auf die klageflut! 


edit: oder es passiert noch lustiger in unserem lieblings weltpolizei land usa wo man so schön vielnullige beträge wegen katzen in tostern erklagen kann .... ?? 

edit2 um ein agrument vorzugreifen: das spiel hat eine altersfreigabe von 12 und nicht 18   

 NEIN zu realID MEIN NAME MEIN RECHT!


----------



## ghostreaver (8. Juli 2010)

Die meisten im Forum werden ja regelrecht Mundtot gemacht in dem viele Threads gelöscht werden sowas kann doch mal garnicht gehen -.- 
Sowas erinnert mich irgendwie einen mit kleinen Schnurres ...


----------



## bexxter83 (8. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub nicht, dass den Mods von Blizzard das gefällt. Die müssen sowas schreiben, weil sie sonst ihren Job los sind. Das denke ich zumindest.


----------



## White_Sky (8. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das denke ich nicht. Blizzard MUSS mit diesem unmut darüber gerechnet haben. So dumm ist Blizzard nicht. Am Ende werden sie Gewinn aus der Sache ziehen, garantiert, die Frage ist dann nur durch was und in welcher Form.



In welcher Form und wann?
Also: Weniger Spieler = Weniger Serverkosten + Weniger Flames in Foren und solche = Mehr Gewinn

Oder war das jetzt eben Schwachsinn von mir?


----------



## ftgzu (8. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Denn somit macht Ihr genau das, was Ihr mit der Real ID befürchtet !!



Das ist ja auch der Sinn der Sache. Besser kann man Blizz halt nicht vor Augen führen das die Real ID Mist ist. 
Meinst du eigentlich diese Daten ?

Some additional Info:

*Diese Daten haben hier nichts zu suchen!*


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> In welcher Form und wann?
> Also: Weniger Spieler = Weniger Serverkosten + Weniger Flames in Foren und solche = Mehr Gewinn
> 
> Oder war das jetzt eben Schwachsinn von mir?



So wie ich das Verstanden habe, hat Blizzard da einen "fetten" Deal mit Facebook am Laufen. Ich will mich da nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen, ich kenn mich ja selbst nicht aus. Aber nachdem was ich da gelesen habe, werden sie eine nette Stange an Geld verdienen...mit Daten.


----------



## Terminsel (8. Juli 2010)

Ich habe gerade mein Abo gekündigt. Das lustige: Die Real-ID kann man nicht als Kündigungsgrund angeben (oder ich bin blind). Noch lustiger: Man kann als Kündigungsgrund aber zum Beispiel angeben, dass es einen stört, dass ein Item generft wurde. Man setze diese beiden Dinge mal ins Verhältnis...

Ich schrieb in die Anmerkungs-Zeile, dass mich diese ganze Real-ID-Geschichte insofern stört, als das diese offenbar noch nicht ausgereift und unsicher ist, so lange 0/8/15-Addons diese auslesen können. Weiterhin natürlich, dass mich die Klarnamen in den Foren abschrecken.

Bin mal gespannt, wie viele gekündigte Abos Blizz in Kauf nehmen wird. Aber wahrscheinlich werden es dann doch zu wenige sein.


----------



## Zhane (8. Juli 2010)

ghostreaver schrieb:


> Die meisten im Forum werden ja regelrecht Mundtot gemacht in dem viele Threads gelöscht werden sowas kann doch mal garnicht gehen -.-
> Sowas erinnert mich irgendwie einen mit kleinen Schnurres ...



Nicht nur gelöscht. Jeder gelöschte Thread wird an den Ersteller mit temporärem Permabann belohnt.
Erging vielen bisher so.
Einziger Trost für mich, ich bin nich allein^^


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> So ich würde mal diejenigen hier bitten,
> die den Link zu Seite mit den Daten des CMs gepostet haben - Ihre Posts so zu editieren -
> das der Link zu den Daten nicht mehr besteht!
> 
> Denn somit macht Ihr genau das, was Ihr mit der Real ID befürchtet !!



Da hast du eigentlich recht , habs bei meinem post mal entfernt.Die links waren drin umd die Leute hier mit der einstellung "ach nur der Name macht ja nix" mal wachzurütteln.


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

@Grushdak 

was stimmt mit Firefox nicht? Oder was verstehe ich an der Anmerkung "normaler Firefox" nicht.
Noscript etc. sollten eh immer drauf sein.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2010)

<----2 Accounts gebannt einer 7 Tage einer perma Grund

Einen deutschen Post übersetzt und ins englische Forum gepostet

der 2te weil ich mich der your are not alone welle angeschlossen habe


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Zhane schrieb:


> Nicht nur gelöscht. Jeder gelöschte Thread wird an den Ersteller mit temporärem Permabann belohnt.
> Erging vielen bisher so.
> Einziger Trost für mich, ich bin nich allein^^



der bann ist nicht temporär ich wurde für immer gebannt, wegen dem real id auslesen.. einfach lächerlich


----------



## Uktawa (8. Juli 2010)

Also mich erstaunt es eigendlich nicht das hier der eine oder andere das ganze als Lapalie runter spielt. Mir zeigt das nur das hier und da die Naivität logisches Denken verdrängt. Vieleicht liegt es am Alter oder einfach an der fehlenden Lebenserfahrung & Erfahrung mit dem Netz und deren "Macht".

Auf der eines Seite warnt Blizzard ständig seine Kunden das man keine persönlichen Daten an dritte weiter geben soll um die Accountsicherheit nicht zu gefärden. Und im selben Augenblick quasi, tut Blizzard genau das. Persönlich Daten öffentlich machen. Und ja, mein Name gehört zu meinen persönlichen Daten. 
In den flaschen Händen kann man mit Vor- & Zuname vieles anfangen. Man kann die Kreditwürdigkeit prüfen lassen und somit relativ leicht Einblick in die finanzielle Situation (wenn Kreditkarten vorhanden evtl. sogar das Kaufverhalten) der Person bekommen. Mann kann ihn/sie im Internet gezielt schlecht machen, Gerüchte verbreiten die weitreichende Kosequenzen haben. Man kann im Namen des Betreffenden in diversen Foren sich gestrieren (auch verbotene & überwachte Foren, Stichwort Kinderpornographie) und somit grossen Schaden anrichten. Man kann die Adresse, Telefonnummer (somit auch die IP), Bankverbindungen, Arbeitsplatzanschrift ect heraus finden und diese missbrauchen. Das alles setzt natürlich in gewissen Dingen Fachkentniss vorraus (Hacker) und ein gewisses Maß an krimineller Energie.

Was würde denn der Blizzardmitarbeiter, der selber kürzlich am eigenem Leibe merken musste, dazu sagen wenn plötzlich ein pedophil veranlagter Sexualstraftäter vor dem Kindergarten seiner Kinder eben selbiegen auflauert? Vieleicht ist dieser Sexualstraftäter aber auch nur ein WoW Spieler der aus irgend einem Grunde Hass auf diesen Mitarbeiter schiebt und nun dank des Namens und der damit verbundenen Möglichkeiten sich in perfider Weise "rächen" will. Wo Türen zum Privaten geöffnet werden, sind jene die nichts gutes im Schilde führen nicht weit.

Sehen wir doch mal wie es ist. Postet ein WoW Spieler zukünfig im WoW Forum etwas, so tut er dies mit seinem realem Namen. Nun hat er vieleicht einen Namen der nicht all zu oft vorkommt und man findet schnell über das Internet seine Anschrift oder Telefonnumer(ID) herraus. Dann kann man ihn gezielt versuchen mit gefakten Mails, Anrufen, Briefen ect zu betrügen. Das Hintergrundwissen das die betroffene Person WoW spielt reicht da schon aus um etwas zu haben wo ein Betrüger anknüpfen kann. Es würde sicher nicht lange dauern bis die ersten "Opfer" sich beschwehren. 

Die Frage die wir uns auch stellen sollten ist: Warum macht Blizzard das wirklich?
Blizzard sagt man wolle das Forenklima verbessern. Seltsam, seit mehr als 5 jahren besteht das Forum und bis her hat man nicht wirklich effektiv versucht etwas gegen Forenmissbrauch zu tun. Was aber viel interessanter ist, ist der Fakt das Blizzard mit Facebook zusammenarbeiten will. Gerade was RealID & Foren betrifft. Und wie wir alle wissen macht man bei Blizzard schon lange nichts mehr das keinen Gewinn bringt aber der Community helfen würde. Im Gegenteil.
Es ist also leicht zu erkennen das letztendlich nichts weiter als rein finanzielle Absichten hinter der ganzen Aktion stehen. Desweiteren könnt ihr euch sicher sein das dies nur der Anfang ist. Da wird weitaus mehr geplant sein und auch kommen. Man lässt jetzt die erste Bombe platzen. Sieht zu wie sich die Com aufregt und nimmt die 10-20 Prozent (geschätzt) an Spielern die WoW deswegen aufhören in Kauf. Hat sich alles beruhigt und die Masse damit abgefunden (und so wird es sein...weil keiner nen Arsch in der Hose hat und lieber klein bei gibt) kommt der nächste Schritt. Was das sein wird wird man dann sehen.

Sollte Blizzard also sein Vorhaben durch setzen und sollte sich letztendlich der Großteil der WoW Kunden damit abfinden, so werden andere Firmen nach ziehen weil sie sehen das "König Kunde" mit sich machen lässt was man will. Und genau das ist einer der Gründe warum sich die Mehrheit verdammt noch mal gegen diese Aktion wehren sollte.
Kritik im offiziellem Forum bringt nichts. Es wird ignoriert, gelöscht und gebannt als hätte man dafür extra mehr Mitarbeiter eingestellt. Das einzige wo man Blizzard als Kunde packen kann ist der Geldbeutel. Würden nur 50% aller die gegen die Pläne sind für 1 (oder 2,3) Monate ihren Acc dicht machen und NICHT zahlen, dann würde Blizzard merken das man hier rebelliert. 

Ich für meinen teil hab meinen Acc nun entgültig geschlossen und angesichts dessen wohin sich die Kundenpolitik von Blizzard hin entwickelt, werde ich auch in zukunft nicht mehr Kunde bei Blizzard sein. Aber mich regt die Dreistigkeit und Arroganz von Blizzard dermassen auf und ich fürchte das dies nachhaltig Folgen für den gesamten MMO Markt haben wird, sodas ich nicht anders kann als mich mit dem Thema weiter zu beschäftigen.


Edit: Wurde übringens auch im WoW Forum mit Permabann belegt weil ich meine Meinung schrieb und in gewisser Weise die User zum handeln aufrief.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Juli 2010)

Zhane schrieb:


> temporärem Permabann





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja was denn nun?


----------



## Akanor (8. Juli 2010)

Ganz klares: ja!
Bin nicht scharf drauf, das jeder meinen echten namen sehen kann.


----------



## LaVerne (8. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mein Abo gekündigt. Das lustige: Die Real-ID kann man nicht als Kündigungsgrund angeben (oder ich bin blind). Noch lustiger: Man kann als Kündigungsgrund aber zum Beispiel angeben, dass es einen stört, dass ein Item generft wurde. Man setze diese beiden Dinge mal ins Verhältnis...



Unter "Support" kannst Du die "Nutzungsbedingungen" als Grund angeben und dort beschreiben, weswegen Du aufhörst. Ich habe dort angegeben, daß ich wegen der Real-ID und der Facebook-Anbindung aufhöre.


----------



## ReX033 (8. Juli 2010)

realid = stasi 2.0


----------



## Zhane (8. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja was denn nun?



Irrelevant. Verschreiben darf man sich ja wohl mal -.-

Bannen allein wegen Äußerung der Meinung is schon hart lächerlich. Ich fordere nochmals: Herr Kotick, treten sie zurück!


----------



## Sicktongue (8. Juli 2010)

also ich bin *FÜR DIE REAL ID ;-)

*aus dem einfachen grund das dann das schreckliche niveau im handels-chat und in den foren deutlich zurück gehen sollte...
die leute benehmen sich doch nur so unter aller sau weil eben NICHT ihr namen dabei steht.

ich finds gut! das wird die community besser machen


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2010)

*http://www.spiegel.d...t/netzpolitik/0,1518,705406,00.html
**
guter beitrag
*


----------



## Aquapainter (8. Juli 2010)

Also ich sehs auch so: 
das ist gemacht für Freunde und nicht um mit irgendeinen X-beliebigen Tank auf nem anderen Server Kontakt zu halten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boccanegra (8. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur den Namen des CMs eingebe, finde ich wohl kaum die ganzen Daten,
> die in diesem Bericht stehen.




Doch, die findet man mit Leichtigkeit wenn man weiß wie man die im Web verfügbaren Suchtools zu nutzen weiß. Das eben ist das Problem, dass die Leute, die davon keine Ahnung haben, meinen, ihre Ahnungslosigkeit wäre sozusagen Stand der Technik. Ist es nicht. Nur weil Du das nicht kannst, heißt das nicht, das nicht viele andere es können.


----------



## Zhane (8. Juli 2010)

Sicktongue schrieb:


> also ich bin *FÜR DIE REAL ID ;-)
> 
> *aus dem einfachen grund das dann das schreckliche niveau im handels-chat und in den foren deutlich zurück gehen sollte...
> die leute benehmen sich doch nur so unter aller sau weil eben NICHT ihr namen dabei steht.
> ...



Und was genau hat der Klarnamen-Zwang im Forum nun mit dem Handelschat zu tun????


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

Wenn man es streng mit den AGB sieht, müssten alle RealID-Spieler jetzt sofort einen Ingame-Ban erhalten.

Auf der einen Seite unterschreibt man in den AGB, das man niemals seine Accountdaten herausgeben soll....
ein paar Zeilen tiefer, das man mit der RealID eben seinen Accountdaten herausgibt.

Bei der Forenänderung ebenso. Das nennen von Adresse, Telefon UND Namen ist strengstens untersagt.
Aber genau Letzteres wird eingeführt. 

Wer schreibt "die machen die Regeln" hat nichts verstanden. Rein gar nichts.
Zumindest frage ich mich, wie so willenlose nichtsmerkende Personen frei rumlaufen dürfen.



NACHTRAG:

Es wird immer angeführt "für Freunde". Auch innerhalb des Forums und hier auch. 
Man mag diese Leute ja als Fanboy beschimpfen...aber versuchen wir es doch mal anders.

Ihr seid so-und-so alt und nutzt StudiVZ? Oder MeinVZ? Fein. Nichts gegen Jüngere.
Ich bin selber 38 und hatte ebenfalls wegen nebenberuflichem Studium ein VZ-Account.
Und auch so 15-20 Leute auf der "Freundesliste". Andere haben da 200.

Meinen Nachnamen habe ich dann aber nach der Werbeankündigung auf einen Buchstaben beschränkt.
Ich weiss schon, weshalb. Und nein, da waren keine Saufbilder von mir drin. Aber es geht auch niemanden
etwas an, das ich in Gruppe XYZ bin nur weil ich den Spruch lustig fand. Mein nächster Arbeitgeber findet
den vielleicht nicht lustig. Und glaubt mal nicht, das die Euch sagen, weshalb sie Euch nicht nehmen.
Das wäre illegal. 

Egal. Zurück zum Thema. Ihr habt 200 "Freunde" im VZ. Freunde? Oder Bekannte? Oder doch Fremde die nett sind?
Der Ausdruck Freund wird doch völlig inflationär gebraucht. 
Ein richtiger Freund ist für mich Tag und Nacht da, wenn ich Probleme habe. Das ist eine Person der ich anvertrauen
würde das ich z.B. Krebs habe (habe ich nicht, ich mache mich da auch nicht lustig drüber. Ich will damit ausdrücken,
was ich unter Problemen und Wichtig verstehe. Ulla will mich nicht poppen lassen ist kein Problem!)

Und jeder der meint er hätte mehr als 5 wirklich GUTE Freunde, dem unterstelle ich ein falsches Prioritätensystem.
Alles andere mag man als gute, nette, lange Bekanntschaften titulieren. Ist mir auch egal, wer wen wie nennt.

Nur habe ich das Gefühl, das genau die Leute immer aus den Löchern gekrochen kommen und sagen
"Die RealID ist ja auch nur für richtige Freunde", die im VZ dann 200 Leute gelistet haben. Und eben nicht wissen,
WAS ein Freund ist. Andernfalls würde ihnen spätestens das Freude-Von-Freunden-Feature ganz übel aufstossen.
Aber auch das gibts ja im VZ. Das sind aber gar keine Freunde.... das sind Fremde oder Partybekanntschaften oder
Mitstudierende die zufällig 2 Reihen vor einem sitzen.

Unterscheidet da doch bitte einmal wenn Ihr schon gegen die Leute wettert, die sich um ein wenig Datenschutz in diesem
Land bemühen.


----------



## Schranzman (8. Juli 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> *http://www.spiegel.d...t/netzpolitik/0,1518,705406,00.html
> 
> guter beitrag
> *


 
auch grad durchgelesen TOP Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (8. Juli 2010)

Sorry hier stand Dünnschiss drauf. Entfernt.


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt ERROR raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.spiegel.d...t/netzpolitik/0,1518,705406,00.html

WTF ?

Du musst alles hinterm unterstrichenen noch mit reinpacken.


----------



## Nimroth22 (8. Juli 2010)

Mal ne kurze Frage . (Konnte nicht alle 42 Seiten durchlesen)

Wenn das mit den echten Namen im Forum startet . Was passiert mit den Posts die vorher geschrieben wurden . 

Werden die umgewandelt oder bleiben die Nicknames bestehen ?

Bin seit neustem kein Blizzard Kunde mehr aber die haben ja trotztdem weiterhin meine Daten .

Wäre schön wenn da jemand der Bescheid weiss antwortet .


Und an alle Flamer : ja jetzt hab ich gekündigt nicht nur wegen dem Thema hier ,hat auch keinen Spaß mehr gemacht und jetzt kam halt der Tropfen der das Fass zum überlaufen brachte 

Danke


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2010)

liegt dran das grade alle wow-forennutzer drauf zu greifen


----------



## Geronimus (8. Juli 2010)

bitte alle lesen ;-)

http://www.krone.at/Spiele-Tests/Blizzard_schafft_Nicknames_in_Foren_ab_-_User-Proteste-Nur_mehr_echte_Namen-Story-208947

wenn blizzard krieg haben will bekommt blizzard auch krieg ;-)


----------



## Segojan (8. Juli 2010)

Bloß wegen der Real ID ein Spiel aufzugeben halte ich für übertrieben. (Falls man nicht vorher schon keine Lust mehr drauf gehabt hat, aber dann ist die Real ID ja auch nicht der Grund.)

Nicht mehr ins Forum zu posten ist die Konsequenz. (Das hat dann aber mit dem Spiel an sich auch nichts zu tun.)

Der Ingame Freundeskreis sollte dann auch recht überschaubar bleiben. (Es heißt ja auch Real ID, nicht Ingame ID).

Dass sich in Addons allerlei nicht-so-tolle Dinge verbergen lassen, ist nicht neu. Insofern ist da auch etwas Zurückhaltung geboten. Ich wundere mich immer über Spieler, die sich auf dem Standard-Bildschirm gar nicht mehr zurecht finden, weil sie einen von Addons völlig umgestalteten Screen verwenden.

Im übrigen ist die Diskussion auch ein guter Anlass, mal drüber nachzudenken, was man im einzelnen so über sich postet. Am besten mal den eigenen Namen googlen und sich erinnern, wie die Informationen auf die jeweiligen Seiten gekommen sind. Das dürfte in den seltensten Fällen auf Activizzard zurückzuführen sein.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2010)

will net

besser


----------



## Aquapainter (8. Juli 2010)

Weg mit der RealID - ist zwar nur für Freunde, aber in ner schwachen Minute geb ich eMailAdresse vieleicht doch raus - und NEE geht keinen was an wie ich heisse und wo ich evtl noch gerade Spiele oder ob ich grad mit Twink unterwegs bin um meine Ruhe zu haben...


----------



## Nanuuck (8. Juli 2010)

Naja klingt evtl doof aber habe auch schon mein abo gekündigt ... 
Habe keinen Nerv dazu das jeder meinen echten Namen kennt ..


----------



## Aquapainter (8. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Naja klingt evtl doof aber habe auch schon mein abo gekündigt ...
> Habe keinen Nerv dazu das jeder meinen echten Namen kennt ..


Naja - übertreiben muss man es ja nun nicht gleich... DU entscheidest wen Du als Freund akzeptierst.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Juli 2010)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> @Grushdak
> 
> was stimmt mit Firefox nicht? Oder was verstehe ich an der Anmerkung "normaler Firefox" nicht.
> Noscript etc. sollten eh immer drauf sein.


Firefox ist bei langem nicht mehr so sicher, wie es mal galt,
um genau zu sein, seitdem Firefox 3.0 - bei dem das Prefetching standartmäßig aktiviert ist.
Das Pretching dient zum schnelleren (Vor)Laden von Seiten, wo im Hintergrund viele Daten von diversen anderen Seiten vorgeladen werden.
Nur über welche Seiten das Vorladen wirklich geschieht, welche Daten benutzt werden, weiß keiner so genau.

Da kann es im schlimmsten Fall sogar mal ein Brief vom Staatsanwalt kommen.
Leider finde ich gerade das Beispiel dazu nicht mehr.

->* Infos vom Datenschutzbeauftragten*

Ich habe daher das Prefetching deaktiviert.
Auch wenn Firefox dadurch langsamer lädt - es geistert beim Aufruf von Seiten imo nicht mehr sonstwo rum.


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> ->* Infos vom Datenschutzbeauftragten*
> 
> Ich habe daher das Prefetching deaktiviert.
> Auch wenn Firefox dadurch langsamer lädt - es geistert beim Aufruf von Seiten imo nicht mehr sonstwo rum.



Hm....peinlich peinlich. Und das als Entwickler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werde ich morgen gleich mal in der Firma verteilen. Gerade abgeschaltet.
Dankeschön.


----------



## Kalistes (8. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> thread ist zu wüsste gerne, wie ich mich gebannt einloggen sollte und meine posts löschen kann
> http://forums.wow-eu...816899468&sid=3
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, so trifft man sich wieder. Gleich am ersten Tag gebannt worden, wegen Zitierens der Geschichte mit Micah Whipple. Die wollen das mit allen Mitteln durchboxen. Einfach ALLE kündigen!

Zum Thema: Das alte Forum bleibt unberührt.

Diese Aussage ist so betrachtet zwar korrekt, aber weiter gedacht Dummfug. Sobald jemand im neuen Forum einen Char mit der RealID verknüpft, ist es egal, ob da im alten Forum der Name beisteht oder nicht.


----------



## Terminsel (8. Juli 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Unter "Support" kannst Du die "Nutzungsbedingungen" als Grund angeben und dort beschreiben, weswegen Du aufhörst. Ich habe dort angegeben, daß ich wegen der Real-ID und der Facebook-Anbindung aufhöre.



Ah, ok. Dann habe ich das wohl tatsächlich übersehen. Tja, man lernt nie aus. Ändert aber auch nichts an der Kündigung.^^


----------



## Nanuuck (8. Juli 2010)

Aquapainter schrieb:


> Naja - übertreiben muss man es ja nun nicht gleich... DU entscheidest wen Du als Freund akzeptierst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falsch ! In den Blizzard Foren musst du mit deinem Echten Namen schreiben 
http://www.krone.at/...en-Story-208947


----------



## Sicktongue (8. Juli 2010)

Was regt ihr euch alle so auf?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer z.B. Starcraft 2 Beta spielt hat genau das von Anfang an gehabt, also die Real-ID und es ist einfach nur genial. 
Endlich weiß ich wann ein Kumpel online ist und für WoW ists dann auch cool weil man nicht alle Twinks auf die Freundesliste setzen muss!

Zudem habt ihr ja zwei Freundeslisten! Eine normale auf Characternamen basierende und eine mit dem echten Namen und wenn man selbst zu blöd ist da fast unbekannte zu adden, ist man genauso doof als würde man auf der Straße,
nur weil man einen kurzen netten Plausch hatte, sofort seine Telefonnummer und Namen hergeben.

Also leute kommt mal runter von eurem Stasi 2.0 Trip, IHR bestimmt wen ihr added und wer euren Namen sehen darf und wenn ich jemand adde dann ist auch sein Freundeskreis ok (stichwort das Freunde auch die RealID sehen).
Ansonsten würde ich mir einen neuen Freundeskreis suchen oder mich gleich im Keller verstecken *gg*


----------



## Nanuuck (8. Juli 2010)

Ich find das einfach nur dumm , Und das beste Bsp ist ja der Blizz mitarbeiter der mit seinem echten Namen etwas gepostet hat


----------



## Brahktal (8. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Deine real id kann ingame ohne deine Zustimmung ausgelesen werden, ob du im WoW Forum weiterhin postest oder nicht ist da nebensächlich



Jo auch grad gelesen.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das soweit geht.
Wie gesagt habe auch was gegen das Preisgeben meiner Daten und bin deswegen bei den meisten Plattformen nie ganz richtig angemeldet. Zu Beginn auch bei WoW, ärger mich grade, dass ich das rausgenommen habe!
Zum Glück nutze ich bis jetzt nur Gamecards als Zahlungsmittel.

Der Spiegelartikel war übrigens sehr gut. Danke fürs posten.
Diese ganze Facebookgeschichte geht mir mehr und mehr auf den Senkel, bin überrascht, nein besser enttäuscht, dass da unsere Bundesregierung nicht eingreift, aber was soll man von denen schon groß erwarten!

MfG


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

Nimroth22 schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage . (Konnte nicht alle 42 Seiten durchlesen)
> 
> Wenn das mit den echten Namen im Forum startet . Was passiert mit den Posts die vorher geschrieben wurden .
> 
> ...



Laut offiziellem Post von Blizzard bleiben bei den alten Posts die Nicknames und es wird kein RL Name hinzugefügt.

Das unschöne ist jedoch das deine RL Daten zwecks Werbeoptimierung an Massive und Facebook weitergeleitet weren.


----------



## Terminsel (8. Juli 2010)

Sicktongue schrieb:


> Was regt ihr euch alle so auf?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich schätze, wir erklären es jetzt zum drölfundneunzigsten mal:

es gibt mit der Real-ID zwei Kernprobleme:

1. Bestimmte Addons können deine Daten auch *ohne deine Zustimmung* auslesen.

2. Ab Cataclysm wird im ofiziellen Blizz-Forum nur noch mit Klarnamen gepostet.

Die Idee der Real-ID selber, Freunde freiwillig zu adden greift hier eigentlich niemand an.


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Laut offiziellem Post von Blizzard bleiben bei den alten Posts die Nicknames und es wird kein RL Name hinzugefügt.
> 
> *Das unschöne ist jedoch das deine RL Daten zwecks Werbeoptimierung an Massive und Facebook weitergeleitet weren.*



hier zu lesen: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/160496-personalisierte-ingame-werbung-bald-wirklichkeit/




.. finde es extrem lächerlich das immernoch kein blauer auf den thread geantwortet hat (real id auslesen)
es wird nur gelöscht und gebannt. stasi methoden, wer labert wird mundtot gemacht


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

Sicktongue schrieb:


> Also leute kommt mal runter von eurem Stasi 2.0 Trip, IHR bestimmt wen ihr added und wer euren Namen sehen darf und wenn ich jemand adde dann ist auch sein Freundeskreis ok (stichwort das Freunde auch die RealID sehen).
> Ansonsten würde ich mir einen neuen Freundeskreis suchen oder mich gleich im Keller verstecken *gg*



Stimmt leider nicht da die real id ingame auch ohne deine Zustimmung ausgelesen werden kann.Des weiteren werden deine RL Daten für Werbezwecke gebraucht.(Du hast dazu schon das ok im battle net gegeben.)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2010)

Die Zeit auch gut geschrieben

http://www.zeit.de/digital/games/2010-07/wow-klarnamen


----------



## Nimroth22 (8. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Laut offiziellem Post von Blizzard bleiben bei den alten Posts die Nicknames und es wird kein RL Name hinzugefügt.
> 
> Das unschöne ist jedoch das deine RL Daten zwecks Werbeoptimierung an Massive und Facebook weitergeleitet weren.



Auch wenn ich vorher gekündigt habe ?

Das wäre mir aber nicht recht , immerhin habe ich dem ja garnicht zugestimmt . und ein Vertrag besteht dann ja auch nicht mehr . 

Ich will hier nicht auf Kleinigkeiten rumreiten , aber ich bin da ziemlich empfindlich .

Ich habe keinen Social Network was auch immer Account auf sonen einschlägigen Seiten .

Und will auch nicht das das weitergegeben wird . Ich verweigere mich diesem Hype ja nicht , damit dann irgendwer doch meine Daten weitergibt .


Edit : Frage beantwortet ... sone Sauerei .


----------



## pvenohr (8. Juli 2010)

Wurde schon erwähnt das das ganze im Spiel freiwillig ist? Und aufgrund eines Namens im Forum kann man in den seltensten Fällen Rückschlüsse auf eine Person ziehen. Eine Person (mit seltenem Namen) die durch die Real-ID und das Internet nun doch aufgespürt werden kann und sich nun darüber beschwert macht sich meiner Meinung nach *etwas zu spät ihre Gedanken zum Thema Datenschutz*. Es ist schon kurios. Soziale Netzwerke und Mikrobloggingdienste boomen wie die Hölle, der Umgang mit privaten Daten ist so lachs wie noch nie aber wenn im Blizzardforum die Namen der Leute angezeigt werden gehen alle an die Decke.


----------



## spielbergklon (8. Juli 2010)

das war die schneeflocke, die die lawine auslöst...


wirklich unfassbar die naivität einiger, die annehmen es geht den geldgeiern um die offiziellen foren und den forentrollen...


----------



## Petersburg (8. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht sollten wir alle soviele Threads gegen RealID im Wow Forum aufmachen, dass Blizzards Server Crasht und das Forum für immer verloren ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVerne (8. Juli 2010)

pvenohr schrieb:


> Wurde schon erwähnt das das ganze im Spiel freiwillig ist?



Warum meint jeder, er müsse den Thread nicht lesen, aber dennoch seine Meinung - wie wiederlegt bzw. relativiert sie bereits im Licht der vorangegangenen Erläuterungen auch sein mögen - ablassen?

1. Thread lesen
2. Nachdenken
3. Posten.

Ist das für die Leute heute zu schwierig?


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir alle soviele Threads gegen RealID im Wow Forum aufmachen, dass Blizzards Server Crasht und das Forum für immer verloren ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Allein schon um Facebook eins auszwischen und natürlich den Drahtziehern hinter dieser - Tschuldigung - beschissenen Idee.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (8. Juli 2010)

Sicktongue schrieb:


> Also leute kommt mal runter von eurem Stasi 2.0 Trip, IHR bestimmt wen ihr added und wer euren Namen sehen darf und wenn ich jemand adde dann ist auch sein Freundeskreis ok (stichwort das Freunde auch die RealID sehen).
> Ansonsten würde ich mir einen neuen Freundeskreis suchen oder mich gleich im Keller verstecken *gg*


wenn man keine ahnung hat...

erstens gibt es (wie mein vorposter bereits sagte) die möglichkeit mit addons den realnamen auszulesen. 
desweiteren kann man nicht bestimmen wer den namen alles lesen kann.
denn auch die freunde deiner freunde können deinen namen lesen. heißt ich adde nen rl kumpel, der aber so clever ist und 50 leute auf seiner liste hat. diese 50 leute können dann auch meinen namen lesen.

und was man über den namen alles rausfinden kann wurde ja bereits im us-forum mehr als deutlich gezeigt.

das ganze feature mit server/spieleübergreifend chatten wäre ja richtig klasse gewesen, wenn man nicht den zwang hätte den realnamen anzeigen lassen zu müssen.

ob das ganze rechtens ist, das auch freundes-freunde meinen namen sehen bezweifle ich sehr stark.
aber der verbraucherschutz ist ja bereits an der sache dran. mal abwarten.

die aktie von blizzard ist ja auch massiv gesunken. ob das im forum wirklich so kommt wird sich zeigen.




> Des weiteren werden deine RL Daten für Werbezwecke gebraucht.(Du hast dazu schon das ok im battle net gegeben.)


das ok ist aber ungültig, da es irgendwo in irgendwelchen agbs versteckt ist. blizzard macht sich trotzdem strafbar wenn sie daten weitergeben.
da muss man schon explizit zustimmen mit blizzard das recht hat daten weiterzuverkaufen.


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

Es geht nicht darum, ob ich im Internet gefunden werde.
Es geht darum WAS von mir gefunden wird. Und WIE das dann bewertet wird.

Und ein WoW-Account dürfte mich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit NICHT positiv bewertet werden.

Google findet auch über 1000 Treffer über mich, alleine wegen langjähriger Beteiligung in den Microsoft-Newsgroups.
Und dort gehört es immer noch "zum guten Ton" seinen Realnamen zu benutzen. Keine Pflicht, aber es gehört sich so,
wenn ich dort jemanden um Rat frage oder helfe. Das wird mir im Leben niemand vorwerfen, auch wenn da ein
paar Flames zur Ferienzeit dabei waren, weil das Niveau mit den Schulferien deutlich am sinken war.
Und selbst wenn doch....meine Schuld. 

Mit Stasi-Trip hat das rein gar nichts zu tun.
Aber die meisten sind ja auch für RFID-Etiketten bzw. würden es nichtmal verstehen wenn man sie aufklärt,
wo diese später einmal hinführen könnten. 

Wenn eine Information schon gespeichert und verfügbar ist, wäre man dumm, diese nicht auch zu nutzen.


----------



## WilliWinzig (8. Juli 2010)

Was solls, nimmt halt die alten Sachen : Hirn !
Wenn keins da ist, eben Stift und Papier.

Wo ist das Problem ?


----------



## Sicktongue (8. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> .....
> 1. Bestimmte Addons können deine Daten auch *ohne deine Zustimmung* auslesen.
> 
> 2. Ab Cataclysm wird im ofiziellen Blizz-Forum nur noch mit Klarnamen gepostet.




Ok das ist dann wohl was anderes! Das würde ich SEHR negativ empfinden. Also zumindest Deine angeführte 1.
Mit 2. hab ich kein Problem, einfach Forum meiden, bin da eh nicht aktiv.


----------



## Nanuuck (8. Juli 2010)

Es gibt leute die das Spiel gerne spielen nur wenn die Geldgierigen von Blizzard dann mit so einer Aktion kommen dann tut es mir leid, aber dann noch eine Zukunft ? Nein ! Nur mit komplett Süchtigen denen ihre Privatsphäre völlig egal ist und in ihrem E-Mail Account ein Gespamme in kauf nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (8. Juli 2010)

Tja Kids

jetzt gibs halt ein Forum wo ihr nicht mehr beledigen und dämliche Abkürzungen ala "lol,noob" ungestraft schreiben dürft.

guter Schritt um nervige Leute abzuwürgen


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

Sicktongue schrieb:


> Ok das ist dann wohl was anderes! Das würde ich SEHR negativ empfinden. Also zumindest Deine angeführte 1.
> Mit 2. hab ich kein Problem, einfach Forum meiden, bin da eh nicht aktiv.



Ist es auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die neue FL finde ich pauschal eine sehr sehr gute Idee. Ich kenne ein paar, die SC2 spielen wollten.
Man trifft auch öfter mal nette Leute von anderen Servern. 

Aber dies alles kann ich nicht nutzen, wenn ich mich nicht nackig machen will.

Das ist so, als würde man zum nächsten Spielplatz mit einer Kühltasche gehen, 
den Kindern ein Eis hinhalten und dann sagen "Nix da. Bekommt Ihr nicht. Ist nur Optional"


----------



## Braamséry (8. Juli 2010)

spielbergklon schrieb:


> das war die schneeflocke, die die lawine auslöst...
> 
> 
> wirklich unfassbar die naivität einiger, die annehmen es geht den geldgeiern um die offiziellen foren und den forentrollen...



Nur um was geht es dann?
Um Geld? 
Eher net. Man macht kein Geld durch Verlust von Kunden.

Es ist dumm. Genauso dumm ist es zu sagen, dass jemand die Daten wirklich für sich behält. Wenn der Name bei jmd landet, er sich gern nen scherz draus macht, hat man verschissen.

Und um mal auf das aufmerksam zu machen, dass die die Namen so oder so für Werbezwecke verkaufen:
Das wird so oder so gemacht. 
Was glaubt man denn woher Anbieter, bei denen man womöglich nichtmal im Laden war, den eigenen Namen kennen? 
Es gab bei Galileo mal nen Bericht, dass man sich den Namen über dritte erwerben kann. Man muss allerdings sich selbst melden und sagen, dass der verkauf des eigenen namen unterbunden werden soll. Dann dürfen die es nichtmehr.


----------



## Nanuuck (8. Juli 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> Tja Kids
> 
> jetzt gibs halt ein Forum wo ihr nicht mehr beledigen und dämliche Abkürzungen ala "lol,noob" ungestraft schreiben dürft.
> 
> guter Schritt um nervige Leute abzuwürgen



Hast du was nicht mitbekommen ? Es geht nicht um die Forentrolle sondern um die Privatsphäre -.- Erst den Beitrag lesen dann schreiben ...


----------



## spielbergklon (8. Juli 2010)

auch wenn du das forum meidest, wird man deinen namen und die daten verkaufen wie lebensmittel!


"einfach nicht das forum nutzen" klingt wie "einfach nicht versuchen über die mauer springen"... dann passiert auch nichts.


ich glaube hier ist mittlerweile bei manchen wirklich zynismus angebracht.


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> Tja Kids
> 
> jetzt gibs halt ein Forum wo ihr nicht mehr beledigen und dämliche Abkürzungen ala "lol,noob" ungestraft schreiben dürft.
> 
> guter Schritt um nervige Leute abzuwürgen



Und dafür brauche ich den Realnamen?

Dafür würde auch

 - posten nur mit dem Mainchar mit der aktivsten Spielzeit
 - und Bans 

reichen.

Aber keine Wahllosen Bans, sondern geprüfte. Und Gleichbehandlung im Forum.
Ich hatte mal eine RP-Story geschrieben. Irgendein Idiot meinte dann "Noob. L2P" schreiben zu müssen.
Also etwas, das überhaupt gar nicht da hin passte. Da war nichtmal gemaule drin. Es war eine Geschichte.
Jammerte aber im selben Atemzug im PVP-Forum rum. Ich schrieb daraufhin aus Trotz dort dasselbe.

Wer bekommt den Ban? Ratet.
DAS Ist Willkür ohne Sinn und Verstand.
Und eine nachträgliche Prüfung hat nichts anderes ergeben. Der andere Noobt weiter fröhlich durch die Gegend.


----------



## Xaphanos (8. Juli 2010)

Ich finde das geht nicht zu weit, weil die die mich über die RealID haben kennen mich sogut dass diese meinen vollen Namen sowieso wissen.
Was mir definitiv zu weit geht ist das posten mit dem rellen Namen in den Blizzforen ab Cataclysm...


----------



## LaVerne (8. Juli 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> jetzt gibs halt ein Forum wo ihr nicht mehr beledigen und dämliche Abkürzungen ala "lol,noob" ungestraft schreiben dürft.



Waren die Mods des alten Forums also zu dämlich, solche Posts zu löschen und die Accounts zu verwarnen bzw. bannen?

"Hilfe, wir werden der Trolls nicht Herr, obwohl jeder Troll nur mit bezahltem Account hier schreiben kann, wir jederzeit seine Real-ID einsehen und ihn bannen können!"

Armutszeugnis für die Blizzard-Mods.

a propos "ungestraft": Welche Strafen haben denn dann Trolls zu befürchten, die vorher so nicht möglich waren? Daß man ihnen im RL auf's Maul haut, womit die Gefährlichkeit der Real-ID umgehend bewiesen wäre?


----------



## White_Sky (8. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Nur um was geht es dann?
> Um Geld?
> Eher net. Man macht kein Geld durch Verlust von Kunden.



Doch na klar geht das
Je weniger Spieler, desto weniger Serverkosten.

Blizzard weiß was sie machen.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (8. Juli 2010)

Xaphanos schrieb:


> Ich finde das geht nicht zu weit, weil die die mich über die RealID haben kennen mich sogut dass diese meinen vollen Namen sowieso wissen.
> Was mir definitiv zu weit geht ist das posten mit dem rellen Namen in den Blizzforen ab Cataclysm...


nicht nur deine freunde sehen deinen namen, sondern auch die freundesfreunde.
desweiteren kann man mit addons den realnamen auslesen.


----------



## Uktawa (8. Juli 2010)

Ein Bekannter von mir hat grade versucht seinen Acc eben aus gnau der derzeitg besprochenen Problematik zu kündigen. Accountstatusseite von WoW Europe ist derzeitig nicht erreichbar. Kündigung also derzeit net möglich.
Zuviele Anfragen seitens der User weil sie kündigen wollen?
Oder hat Blizz "vorgesorgt" um eine Kündigungswelle aus zu schliessen?
Langsam werden die Medien auf die Sache aufmerksam, das ganze macht die Runde wie ein Lauffeuer. Der Imageschaden wird hoffentlich enorm, ich wünsch das Blizzard mitlerweile. Denn wer so auf die Daten & Sicherheit seiner Kunden pfeift, dem gehört kräftig der Marsch geblasen.

Im übriegen kann ich jenen die wie ich gekündigt haben nur nahe legen Blizzard per eMail nachträglich auf zu forden jegliche personenbezogenen Daten von euch zu löschen. Sonst werden diese nämlich weiterhin verwändet, auch in Zukunft.


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir hat grade versucht seinen Acc eben aus gnau der derzeitg besprochenen Problematik zu kündigen. Accountstatusseite von WoW Europe ist derzeitig nicht erreichbar. Kündigung also derzeit net möglich.
> Zuviele Anfragen seitens der User weil sie kündigen wollen?
> Oder hat Blizz "vorgesorgt" um eine Kündigungswelle aus zu schliessen?
> Langsam werden die medien auf die Sache aufmerksam, das ganze macht die Runde wie ein Lauffeuer. Der Imageschaden wird hoffentlich enorm, ich wünsch das Blizzard mitlerweile. Denn wer so auf die Daten & Sicherheit seiner Kunden pfeift, dem gehört kräftig der Marsch gebalsen.
> ...




das geilste überhaupt, als ich vorgestern meinen account gekündigt haben, konnte man als grund nicht mehr REAL ID auswählen, das ging davor immer!
komischerweise war die accountverwaltung auch down, kurz danach war der eintrag nicht mehr vorhanden


----------



## Xaphanos (8. Juli 2010)

> nicht nur deine freunde sehen deinen namen, sondern auch die freundesfreunde.
> desweiteren kann man mit addons den realnamen auslesen.



Solange das dann nicht im Internet auftaucht ist mir das ja egal aber wenn irgend ein Profi-Denker auf die Idee kommt das bei Google etc auffindbar machen dass ich wann wie wo und wielange Ich Wow gespielt hab hört die Akzeptanz auf.


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

*Serdar Somuncu - Hass auf Freundesanfragen in sozialen Netz(werk)en
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2h4bK5Thy4


----------



## Boccanegra (8. Juli 2010)

Aus dem Artikel in der Zeit: "Unter anderem weil dadurch auch Google die Namen erfährt. Womit für Personalchefs sichtbar wird, wer sich in den Foren und in den Spielen rumtreibt."


Das ist eines der Dinge die viele nicht verstehen. Was immer im Internet Eurer Real-ID zuordenbar ist, bleibt dort, und zwar praktisch für immer. In 10 Jahren, wenn ihr nicht mehr 15 oder 16 seid, studiert habt, dann Job sucht, längst WOW an den Nagel hängtet, ist es immer noch da, denn das Internet vergisst nichts. Alles wird zigmale gespiegelt und gespeichert, und selbst Foren, die selber längst schon offiziell vom Web genommen wurden, sind immer noch gespiegelt und archiviert vorhanden. Der Herr Personalchef kann sich so ein wenig über die frühere Geistes- und Gemütslage und Gedankenwelt eines Bewerbers, wie er die Welt zumindest damals sah, informieren. Und überlegt mal, was ihr vielleicht schon an Sachen geschrieben habt, die Euch vielleicht später mal zu Recht ein wenig peinlich sein könnten, hier im Buffed-Forum oder im WOW-Forum, sei es inhaltlich, oder auch formal, etwa in Hinblick auf Schwächen in der Orthographie. Das Internet vergisst nichts. Ich würde niemals in einem Internet-Forum posten, bei dem mein Real-Name auf immer damit verknüpft werden kann.


----------



## Nukularreaktor (8. Juli 2010)

*[Namen entfernt]*

Das sind die Namen der Europäischen CMs, viel spaß beim suchen, ich werd mich ebenfalls umsehn ;>


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> das geilste überhaupt, als ich vorgestern meinen account gekündigt haben, konnte man als grund nicht mehr REAL ID auswählen, das ging davor immer!
> komischerweise war die accountverwaltung auch down, kurz danach war der eintrag nicht mehr vorhanden



Jo habe es vorhind auch bemerkt. Das ist wirklich nurnoch.....ja, kann ich nicht in Worte fassen. Aber ich habe es ihnen hingeschrieben. Das Real ID Zeug ist ja nicht das Einzige was stört. Itemshop und Co. ist ja auch so ein Ding.


----------



## White_Sky (8. Juli 2010)

Wird Blizzard es überleben? Ja sicher aber: Wie hoch ist der Schaden?
Itemshop(Pet) = Großer Flame = Überlebt
U.Ä.
Jetzt wollen plötzlich alle aufhören?!


----------



## Boccanegra (8. Juli 2010)

Nukularreaktor schrieb:


> Tobias Jahn (Gnorog), Antonio Moreno, Bo Selmer Hansen, Benedikt Oehmen, Alexander Rickardsson, José Ignacio de Andrés Arias-Salgado, Emma Jones
> 
> Das sind die Namen der Europäischen CMs, viel spaß beim suchen, ich werd mich ebenfalls umsehn ;>



[font="Verdana, Arial"]Marc 'Vaneck' Olbertz, eSport Manager und früherer Community Manager, und Tobias 'Gnorog' Jahn hatten tatsächlich Facebook-Accounts, wie ich hier auf Gamona lesen konnte: http://wow.gamona.de...ht-schon-heute/[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial"][/font][font="Verdana, Arial"][/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial"] Und bis vor kurzem konnte man die auch erreichen. Aber als ich eben nachschauen wollte, waren die Accounts  - oh Wunder! - verschwunden. Sicher nur ein Zufall ;-)[/font]


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Wird Blizzard es überleben? Ja sicher aber: Wie hoch ist der Schaden?
> Itemshop(Pet) = Großer Flame = Überlebt
> U.Ä.
> Jetzt wollen plötzlich alle aufhören?!



Ich hoffe das viele zumindest vorerst kündigen um ein Zeichen zu setzen.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (8. Juli 2010)

Nukularreaktor schrieb:


> Christian Vestøl, Thomas Johnsen, Per Bonomi, Jean Baptiste Pennes, Nicolas Guion, Marc Olbertz, Sebastian Schulz, Tobias Jahn (Gnorog), Antonio Moreno, Bo Selmer Hansen, Benedikt Oehmen, Alexander Rickardsson, José Ignacio de Andrés Arias-Salgado, Emma Jones
> 
> Das sind die Namen der Europäischen CMs, viel spaß beim suchen, ich werd mich ebenfalls umsehn ;>


die tun mir jetzt schon leid. da werden sicher einige häuser mit eiern beworfen, vom telefonterror mal ganz zu schweigen...
nachdem das mit us-cm passiert ist, hätte ich nicht erwartet das noch mehr blizzardmitarbeiter so blöd sind ihre daten preiszugeben.


----------



## Bummrar (8. Juli 2010)

Ich verstehs einfach nicht. ihr regt euch über eine funktion auf die ihr nutzen KÖNNT aber nicht MÜSST. wenn ihrs nich wollt, dann sagt halt keinem eure email addresse und die sache ist gegessen?


----------



## White_Sky (8. Juli 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> Ich verstehs einfach nicht. ihr regt euch über eine funktion auf die ihr nutzen KÖNNT aber nicht MÜSST. wenn ihrs nich wollt, dann sagt halt keinem eure email addresse und die sache ist gegessen?



Du bist gezwungen dein Name anzeigen zu lassen. Du MUSST diese Funktion benutzen.


----------



## ghostreaver (8. Juli 2010)

Sag mal bitte kann das noch Konsequenzen auf sich ziehen?
Hab meine Adressedaten Nummer etc gefaket ,weil hab kein bock werbung oder sonst was zu bekommen von ala Facebook oder andere Seiten


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> Ich verstehs einfach nicht. ihr regt euch über eine funktion auf die ihr nutzen KÖNNT aber nicht MÜSST. wenn ihrs nich wollt, dann sagt halt keinem eure email addresse und die sache ist gegessen?



gratulation du bist noch einer der sorte die nichts rallt
aber ich wiederhole mich gerne für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dein vor und nachname kann JETZT schon ingame ausgelesen werden
und das forum wird auf real id ZWANG gestellt


----------



## Bummrar (8. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Du bist gezwungen dein Name anzeigen zu lassen. Du MUSST diese Funktion benutzen.



dann hab ich das wohl anscheinend nicht verstanden.. es ist doch so dass dein name angezeigt wird, wenn man jmd via emailaddresse addet oder?


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (8. Juli 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> Ich verstehs einfach nicht. ihr regt euch über eine funktion auf die ihr nutzen KÖNNT aber nicht MÜSST. wenn ihrs nich wollt, dann sagt halt keinem eure email addresse und die sache ist gegessen?


warum postet ihr wenn ihr weder ahnung habt, noch einen teil des threads gelesen habt?
den realnamen kann man mit addons auslesen. und uns wird eine funktion (das forum) weggenommen. es ist nicht etwas was wir vorher nicht hatten.


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> Ich verstehs einfach nicht. ihr regt euch über eine funktion auf die ihr nutzen KÖNNT aber nicht MÜSST. wenn ihrs nich wollt, dann sagt halt keinem eure email addresse und die sache ist gegessen?



Es geht darum, wie pervers dreist ein Unternehmen mit den vertraulichen Kundendaten umgeht.
Die Realnamen interessieren einzig und alleine für eine eventuelle Rechnungsstellung.
Hätten Sie vorher gesagt, das es sein könnte, das sie uns verkaufen, dann hätte NIEMAND dort seinen richtigen Namen angegeben.

Leute wie Du tun mir leid. Dir wird irgendwann aus reiner Naivität mal was ganz fieses passieren 
und Du wirst nicht einmal wissen, weshalb. So wenig Denkvermögen kann man doch gar nicht haben....


----------



## Boccanegra (8. Juli 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> Ich verstehs einfach nicht. ihr regt euch über eine funktion auf die ihr nutzen KÖNNT aber nicht MÜSST. wenn ihrs nich wollt, dann sagt halt keinem eure email addresse und die sache ist gegessen?



Du versteht es nicht, das ist offensichtlich. Liegt aber an Dir, nicht an uns.  Die Real-ID kann jetzt schon INGAME! ausgelesen werden. Siehe entsprechende Threads und Beiträge im offiziellen Forum oder auch hier im buffed-Forum. Da ist schon mal nix mit können, aber nicht müssen. Und im offiziellen Forum ist auch nichts mit können, aber nicht müssen, sondern nur ein müssen: wer dort postet, muss es mit Real-ID tun.


----------



## spielbergklon (8. Juli 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> Ich verstehs einfach nicht. ihr regt euch über eine funktion auf die ihr nutzen KÖNNT aber nicht MÜSST. wenn ihrs nich wollt, dann sagt halt keinem eure email addresse und die sache ist gegessen?



darf ich fragen, ob du dich vorher eigentlich eingelesen hast und das spiel kennst?

wow kann man nur mit angabe der mail-adresse im battle-net spielen.... so nebenbei...


----------



## White_Sky (8. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> dein vor und nachname kann JETZT schon ingame ausgelesen werden
> und das forum wird auf real id ZWANG gestellt


----------



## Terminsel (8. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Wird Blizzard es überleben? Ja sicher aber: Wie hoch ist der Schaden?
> Itemshop(Pet) = Großer Flame = Überlebt
> U.Ä.
> Jetzt wollen plötzlich alle aufhören?!



Der Itemshop bleibt eine freiwillige Sache und der Schaden bleibt minimal, so lange nur Gegenstände dort gekauft werden können, die dem Spieler nur einen "Stylevorteil" (das Himmelsross bleibt hässlich) verschaffen. Seien wir mal ehrlich? Wen juckts, ob jemand x Euro für ein Reittier ausgiebt, von denen man sich inzwischen hunderte kostenlos im Spiel besorgen kann?

Aber die Gegenfrage: Wen juckts, wenn man im Internet private Daten veröffetnlicht? Richtig: Viele und das mit Recht!


----------



## Bummrar (8. Juli 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Seit dem Patch am Mittwoch kann man sich jetzt des neuen Features RealID bedienen.
> 
> Man fragt seine Freunde nach deren Blizzard-Emailadressen, trägt sie ein und sieht ab sofort den Realen Namen, wie er bei Blizzard gemeldet ist in seiner Freundesliste. Egal mit welchen Char derjenige grad eingloggt ist.


da stehts doch? wenn man jmd via emailadresse einträgt kann man den namen sehn. ja.. wenn ichs richtig versteh dann ist es nur DANN so und das ist keine pflicht oO


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> da stehts doch? wenn man jmd via emailadresse einträgt kann man den namen sehn. ja.. wenn ichs richtig versteh dann ist es nur DANN so und das ist keine pflicht oO



ich glaube er will es nicht verstehen.. 

egal..


----------



## Bummrar (8. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> ich glaube er will es nicht verstehen..
> 
> egal..



ich versuchs ja zu verstehn aber statt zu hlefen werd ich geflamed


----------



## Azuran (8. Juli 2010)

Informier dich doch bitte etwas genauer , vlt dann wirst du es auch verstehn ^^


----------



## Terminsel (8. Juli 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> da stehts doch? wenn man jmd via emailadresse einträgt kann man den namen sehn. ja.. wenn ichs richtig versteh dann ist es nur DANN so und das ist keine pflicht oO



Lies einfach ein paar Seiten dieses Themas... ich bin es leid, das schon wieder zu erklären. Wenn du so die letzten drei, vier Seiten liest, solltest du begreifen, was uns so stört.


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> ich versuchs ja zu verstehn aber statt zu hlefen werd ich geflamed



scroll hoch da wurde es dir von 3 leuten inklusive mir erklärt


----------



## spielbergklon (8. Juli 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> da stehts doch? wenn man jmd via emailadresse einträgt kann man den namen sehn. ja.. wenn ichs richtig versteh dann ist es nur DANN so und das ist keine pflicht oO



hoffentlich passiert es irgendwann mal, dass dein chef dich nach BATTLEFIELD fragt... und du nur verdutzt aus der wäsche guckst...



BITTE informiere dich über datenmissbrauch... das würde dir schon ein wenig helfen die realität vor augen zu führen...


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> da stehts doch? wenn man jmd via emailadresse einträgt kann man den namen sehn. ja.. wenn ichs richtig versteh dann ist es nur DANN so und das ist keine pflicht oO



Und machst Du es nicht, können Addons trotzdem den Namen von Dir auslesen und in die weite Welt senden.

Und selbst wenn es nicht so wäre: Meine Rechnungsdaten gehen niemanden etwas an. Auch Optional nicht.


----------



## Elda (8. Juli 2010)

Das Spiel macht atm eh keinen Spaß mehr. : /
Und dann noch RealID dazu...


----------



## Bummrar (8. Juli 2010)

Azuran schrieb:


> Informier dich doch bitte etwas genauer , vlt dann wirst du es auch verstehn ^^



ja bla..hab mir den eröffnungspost nu drölf ma durchgelesen und stecke fest ^^ deshalb nochma. klärt mich doch einfach jmd auf?


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

Wie genau erreicht man eigentlich die US Foren ?


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (8. Juli 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> da stehts doch? wenn man jmd via emailadresse einträgt kann man den namen sehn. ja.. wenn ichs richtig versteh dann ist es nur DANN so und das ist keine pflicht oO



nochmal:
sobald ich jemand in meine liste adde können auch dessen freunde meinen namen sehen.
und man kann den namen auch per addon auslesen, ohne das derjenige auf der liste ist. der fehler ist schon länger vorhanden und wurde bisher nicht behoben.


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wie genau erreicht man eigentlich die US Foren ?



forums.worldofwarcraft.com




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azuran (8. Juli 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> ja bla..hab mir den eröffnungspost nu drölf ma durchgelesen und stecke fest ^^ deshalb nochma. klärt mich doch einfach jmd auf?



Dann lese die antworten auf deinen post und sag mir was genau dadran nun nicht zu verstehn ist?


----------



## Bummrar (8. Juli 2010)

Azuran schrieb:


> Dann lese die antworten auf deinen post und sag mir was genau dadran nun nicht zu verstehn ist?



real-id=fügste leute mit deren mail hinzu können du und deine freunde den namen lesen. gut is kacke, aber keine pflicht. im forum ist es pflicht, aber da zwingt dich niemand aktiv zu sein. und wenn das mit addons ausgelesen werden kann ist das kacke aber kein fail von blizzard da sie es ja nur optional gemacht haben und das addon von usern kommt.


----------



## Malt (8. Juli 2010)

http://wowblips.dailyradar.com/story/rumor-blizzard-employee-s-real-life-names-will-not/

zu spät gesehen oder halt nicht in diesem thread gefunden , aber dennoch irgendwie frech .....


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> real-id=fügste leute mit deren mail hinzu können du und deine freunde den namen lesen. gut is kacke, aber keine pflicht. im forum ist es pflicht, aber da zwingt dich niemand aktiv zu sein. und wenn das mit addons ausgelesen werden kann ist das kacke aber kein fail von blizzard da sie es ja nur optional gemacht haben und das addon von usern kommt.



klasse du hast es verstanden!


----------



## Terminsel (8. Juli 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> ja bla..hab mir den eröffnungspost nu drölf ma durchgelesen und stecke fest ^^ deshalb nochma. klärt mich doch einfach jmd auf?



Ok, mich tritt ein Pferd, glaub ich:

Nochmal:

1. Problem: Addons können deine Daten auch ohne Zustimmung auslesen.

2. Problem: Du wirst in Zukunft im Forum verpflichtet sein, alle Posts mit deinem echten Namen zu machen.

Der nächste, dem wirs erklären müssen, bekommt von mir vergammelten Nudelsalat an den Kopf geworfen...

Edit: Ok, da hat dich schon jemand informiert, wie mir schein.


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> real-id=fügste leute mit deren mail hinzu können du und deine freunde den namen lesen. gut is kacke, aber keine pflicht. im forum ist es pflicht, aber da zwingt dich niemand aktiv zu sein. und wenn das mit addons ausgelesen werden kann ist das kacke aber kein fail von blizzard da sie es ja nur optional gemacht haben und das addon von usern kommt.



Das Addon nutzt Befehle die Blizzard extra für diesen Zweck eingebaut hat.

Wer ist Schuld?


----------



## Bummrar (8. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> klasse du hast es verstanden!



also kein blizz fail sondern killt die pösen pösen leute die addons schreiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> also kein blizz fail sondern killt die pösen pösen leute die addons schreiben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klar, die programmierer von blizzard haben schließlich diesen run befehl, lauffähig gemacht


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> klasse du hast es verstanden!



Nein hat er nicht. Er ist kurz vor der 100 Meter Zielline gestrauchelt und hat sich den Kopf angehauen.
Es sei denn Du bist auch der Meinung, die Addons seien schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 glaube ich aber nicht.


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Nein hat er nicht. Er ist kurz vor der 100 Meter Zielline gestrauchelt und hat sich den Kopf angehauen.
> Es sei denn Du bist auch der Meinung, die Addons seien schuld
> 
> 
> ...



natürlich sind die addons nicht dran schuld, steht ja auch über deinem post (forum laggt n bissl)


----------



## spielbergklon (8. Juli 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> real-id=fügste leute mit deren mail hinzu können du und deine freunde den namen lesen. gut is kacke, aber keine pflicht. im forum ist es pflicht, aber da zwingt dich niemand aktiv zu sein. und wenn das mit addons ausgelesen werden kann ist das kacke aber kein fail von blizzard da sie es ja nur optional gemacht haben und das addon von usern kommt.



kein fail von blizz...?!
sag mal, du willst uns doch ärgern, provozieren oder so.......

das wäre genau so als wenn sie china-phishern deine daten für lau geben würden...? und die china-phisher plündern nur den account und nicht dein privatleben...

du machst mir spaß... ehrlich...


----------



## Azuran (8. Juli 2010)

Ganz einfach , wer is die wurzel des übels? Blizz
Warum? sie haben diesen befehl eingebaut ...

einfacher gehts glaub ich schon garnicht mehr ....

Ps zum nudelsalat Gibts auch noch frischen? hätte gern einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terminsel (8. Juli 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> also kein blizz fail sondern killt die pösen pösen leute die addons schreiben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorry, das siehst du zu einfach. Blizzard stellt ja die Plattform und daher kann ich erwarten, dass diese gewissen Sicherheitsanforderungen gerecht wird. Natürlich sollte man sich über seine Addons und deren Funktion informieren, dennoch kann ich von Blizzard erwarten, dass sie gegen solche vorgehen, die einfach meine Datan auslesen.

Zu Classic-Zeiten wurden Addons gebannt, weil sie das Spiel zu leicht machten. Aber Addons, die die Daten ihrer Kunden auslesen dürfen drin bleiben? In welchem Verhältnis steht das bitte?


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> natürlich sind die addons nicht dran schuld, steht ja auch über deinem post (forum laggt n bissl)



Forum laggt bei mir alleine schon wegen LOTR-Download. DSL 2k ist echt langsam für sowas.


----------



## bexxter83 (8. Juli 2010)

Die Namen der CMs stehen sowieso auf der WoW-Seite: 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Community Management*
 Daniel Chin, Ramon Hermann (EU), Jerry Wang (CN), Jerome Wu (CN), Hyejin Yum (KR)


*Community*
 Santiago Baranda, Jonathan Brown, Andre Buchmann (EU), Marie Cabot (EU), Christopher Carter (EU), Nicolas Guion (EU), Andrew Hsu, José Ignacio de Andrés (EU), Jongwon Lee (KR), Tobias Jahn (EU), Thomas Johnsen (EU), Chad Jones, Sunna Kim (KR), Liam Knapp, Jinkyu Ko (KR), Nicole Lorenz (EU), Antonio Moreno (EU), Benedikt Oehmen (EU), Marc S. Olbertz (EU), Yooseok Pan (KR), Byunghun Park (KR), Jean-Baptiste Pennes (EU), Jesse Perez, Arron Rasmussen, Alejandro Riveiro de la Peña (EU), Kester Robison, Jessica Schleder (EU), Bo Selmer-Hansen (EU), Danielle Vanderlip, Micah Whipple, Jino Yoo (KR), Seunggook Yang (KR), Kevin Yu, Kenny Zigler

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aber mal ehrlich: Die Mods können auch nicht wirklich was dafür, die machen nur was ihnen gesagt wird. Sonst sind sie wohl arbeitslos.


----------



## Bummrar (8. Juli 2010)

spielbergklon schrieb:


> du machst mir spaß... ehrlich...



dann ist mein ziel ja erreicht und ich lass ich in ruhe sinnfrei weiterflamen wie böse böse blizz ist.


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> dann ist mein ziel ja erreicht und ich lass ich in ruhe sinnfrei weiterflamen wie böse böse blizz ist.



Kopf -> Tisch.

Ich hoffe Du hast reiche Eltern und brauchst später mal keinen Arbeitgeber.


----------



## Uktawa (8. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte grade ne kleine Skypekonferenz mit einigen Leuten auf der anderen Seite des grossen Teiches. Die Stimmung dort bei den WoW Fans ist tief Rot. Die Leute kochen. Und das nicht nur wegen dem was Blizzard da plant, nein die grösste Wut entsteht derzeit daraus das man die Proteste der Kunden ignoriert und mit Bann bestraft. Es wird also nicht nur im deutschem Forum der Weg des "wer nicht für uns ist fliegt raus" weiter beschritten. Scheinbar will Blizzard auf biegen und brechen das durch setzen. Egal wieviel tausende Spieler auf die Barikaden gehen. Das Ding ist beschlossene Sache und unumstösslich. Liegt wohl daran das Blizzard Verträge mit den Facebookleuten hat und sich daran halten muss und will. Immerhin hat Blizzard durch diese Aktion Mehreinnahmen die wie als normale User garnicht abschätzen kann. Es geht hier also wieder mal einzig allein um Geld. Und wohl um sehr viel Geld.

Die Frage die ich mir grade stelle ist doch was kommt als nächstes. Was wird eingeführt wenn die Masse der User sich beruhigt hat und es hinnimmt (genau das wird leider passieren) ? Ingame ID? Werden dann die Spieler so gläsern gemacht das sie selbst im Spiel erkennbar sind, selbst wenn sie nicht mal das Forum oder die ganze ID Dingens nutzen? Die Vermutung liegt nahe das es so kommen wird. Ist eben nur eine Frage der Zeit. Eigendlich hätten wir alle schon bei der einführung des Battelnetzwangs aufmerksam werden müssen. Aber Leute die wie ich das ganze schon im Vorfeld (im Hinblick auf Datenschutz & Sicherheit) kritisiert hatten wurden ja von Fanboys tot geflamet.
Aber es wird der Tag kommen an dem es nicht nur ein Fanboy erwischt sondern dutzende. Der Tag an dem die Einsicht im Form eines gehackten Accounts, Missbrauch der persönlichen Daten & die damit verbundenen Folgen im realen Leben, auf den User (der jetzt noch ignorant ist und alles klein reden will) niederprasselt. Aber dann ist es für gejammer eh zu spät.


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Kopf -> Tisch.
> 
> Ich hoffe Du hast reiche Eltern und brauchst später mal keinen Arbeitgeber.



ich werde jetzt nicht weiter auf diesen troll eingehen, nutzt nur meine tastatur ab


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Juli 2010)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Forum laggt bei mir alleine schon wegen LOTR-Download. DSL 2k ist echt langsam für sowas.



Hehe ich mache grad das selbe.

Zum Thema ich habe ja schon was zu der Sache geschrieben aber die Naivität macht mir echt angst eines Tages stehen Leute vor der Tür mit der frage bist du (Charname) Antwort ähm ja?!

Wen derjenige glück hat wacht er noch mal auf im Krankenhaus oder sonst was klar hart aber heutzutage fast normal.


----------



## spielbergklon (8. Juli 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> dann ist mein ziel ja erreicht und ich lass ich in ruhe sinnfrei weiterflamen wie böse böse blizz ist.



danke, herr einstein junior...
und viel spaß noch beim "gläsernen internet-user" daddeln... das soll ja besonders bei naiven sehr spaßig sein...



ist das eigentlich zufall, dass direkt nach blizzards meldung mails von LOTRO rausgegangen sind.... bezüglich einer gratis rückkehrer-woche...?

ich denke nicht.


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

The schrieb:


> Hehe ich mache grad das selbe.
> 
> Zum Thema ich habe ja schon was zu der Sache geschrieben aber die Naivität macht mir echt angst eines Tages stehen Leute vor der Tür mit der frage bist du (Charname) Antwort ähm ja?!
> 
> Wen derjenige glück hat wacht er noch mal auf im Krankenhaus oder sonst was klar hart aber heutzutage fast normal.



wurde das jetzt schon auf F2P geschalten oder was? hab mal nur so am rand mitbekommen das dies wohl bald so sei, allerdings nie einen benachrichtigung per email bekommen habe ( habs damals gekauft )


----------



## Azuran (8. Juli 2010)

Uktawa schrieb:


> *Es geht hier also wieder mal einzig allein um Geld*




leider aber wahr... geld regiert die welt...




spielbergklon schrieb:


> ist das eigentlich zufall, dass direkt nach blizzards meldung mails von LOTRO rausgegangen sind.... bezüglich einer gratis rückkehrer-woche...?
> 
> ich denke nicht.


was ne gratis wiedersehns woche? die tuh ich mir denk ich auch mal an ^^
einfach um den ärger und frust etwas zu endkommen


----------



## Terminsel (8. Juli 2010)

spielbergklon schrieb:


> danke, herr einstein junior...
> und viel spaß noch beim "gläsernen internet-user" daddeln... das soll ja besonders bei naiven sehr spaßig sein...
> 
> 
> ...



Na, die sind ja auch nicht blöde. Da bahnt sich eine große Chance an. Ich werde wohl demnächst nach Hyberia zurückkehren.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> wurde das jetzt schon auf F2P geschalten oder was? hab mal nur so am rand mitbekommen das dies wohl bald so sei, allerdings nie einen benachrichtigung per email bekommen habe ( habs damals gekauft )



Ne ab Herbst. 
Da läuft ne Beta wohl zur Zeit aber diese Kundenwoche nehme ich mal an um mich wieder einzuleben den da brauch ich keine RealID und kann unbesorgt spielen.


----------



## HoHoBroSo? (8. Juli 2010)

Ihr müsst nicht ins Forum schreibe, und außerdem gibt es keine rückwirkenden Änderungen.
Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ne ab Herbst da läuft ne Beta zur zeit wohl aber diese Kundenwoche nehme ich mal an um mich wieder einzuleben den da brauch ich keine RealID und kann unbesorgt spielen.



lol tatsache, hab auch ne email bekommen ( hab 3, wusste nurnicht wo lotro aktiviert war^^ )


----------



## Grushdak (8. Juli 2010)

Verbreitet doch noch mehr Namen hier!

Somit reiht Ihr Euch im Datenschutzmißbrauch mit ein - genau das, was Ihr Blizzard vorwerft!
Zudem wird es dank Eintrag Eurer Namenscalling- Posts bei Google noch einfacher, etwas über die Menschen herauszufinden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Verbreitet doch noch mehr Namen hier!
> 
> Somit reiht Ihr Euch im Datenschutzmißbrauch mit ein - genau das, was Ihr Blizzard vorwerft!
> Zudem wird es dank Eintrag Eurer Namenscalling- Posts bei Google noch einfacher, etwas über die Menschen herauszufinden.
> ...



die daten stehen auf der WoW seite..


----------



## White_Sky (8. Juli 2010)

Frage:
Es gibt EU Foren
US Foren 
die von Russland, Südkorea, China usw.

Kann mir einer sagen, was dort abgeht? Geht da überhaupt etwas ab?
Also
US=Ja,hoch
EU=Ja,hoch
und die anderen? (Fals sie diese Änderung auch bekommen)


----------



## Werfloh (8. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß nicht obs schon gepostet wurde, aber Blizz verteilt jetzt direkt Permabanns wenn ihnen was nicht passt( bzw. jetzt machen sie es offiziell).
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13817259120&sid=3

Schlimm was derzeit abgeht. Ich glaube ich gebe Aion doch nochmal ne Chance. Der Probemonat läuft ja noch ein paar Tage.

PS: Bei der Anmeldung hier bei Buffed gerade den Facebookbutton gesehen >.< Macht das weg^^


----------



## Rainaar (8. Juli 2010)

HoHoBroSo? schrieb:


> Ihr müsst nicht ins Forum schreibe, und außerdem gibt es keine rückwirkenden Änderungen.
> Wo ist das Problem?



Da Du das noch nicht erkannt hast ist Dir wohl nicht mehr zu helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist im übrigen die netteste Form in der ich das schreiben kann und muss nach der Verwarnung....


----------



## Uktawa (8. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Verbreitet doch noch mehr Namen hier!
> 
> Somit reiht Ihr Euch im Datenschutzmißbrauch mit ein - genau das, was Ihr Blizzard vorwerft!
> Zudem wird es dank Eintrag Eurer Namenscalling- Posts bei Google noch einfacher, etwas über die Menschen herauszufinden.
> ...




Hier wird nur das weiter verbreitet das ehjeder auf der offiziellen WoW Page finden kann. Die Namen wurden vom Unternehmen selber rein gesetzt. Und da Blizzard ja scheinbar Tranzparenz in jeder kleinsten Ecke will, warum nicht mal mit den Mitarbeitern von Blizzard anfangen. Testen wird doch die Möglichkeiten des Namens Missbrauches via Internet einmal direkt an der Front aus. Was meinst Du wie toll die Mitarbeiter dann zur Endscheidung ihrer Chefs stehen? Genau werden sie terrosiert (und es wird den einen oder anderen nun sicherlich erwischen, zumindest bei den Amis) via Telefon, Mail oder gar geklingel an der Haustür, werden sie sich wohl oder übel hinsetzen müssen und eingestehen müssen das diese Transparenz zu weit geht.

Man sollte niemals die Macht des Internets unterschätzen !


Achja, Zitat Gnorog (wie ist sein real Name?^^) :


Wir verstehen und begrüßen es, dass ihr gerne eure Meinung zu unseren letzten Ankündigen mitteilen möchtet. Wir erwarten allerdings, dass dies ausschließlich auf konstruktive Art und Weise geschieht. 

Leider halten sich nicht alle Forenteilnehmer daran und stören derzeit massiv die Übersicht im Forum und somit die anderen Forenteilnehmer, die sich auf konstruktive Art und Weise zu den Themen äußern möchten. 

Dies zwingt uns leider dazu, dass wir ab sofort für die nächste Zeit sämtliche Störungen direkt mit permanenten Verweisen aus den Foren ahnden. Zitat Ende.


Wenn sie sowas schon offiziell schreiben, muss die Flut gebannter Accounts enorm sein.


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

ich erinnere mal kurz an ein episches video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NgAkWxcPBE


----------



## Grushdak (8. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> die daten stehen auf der WoW seite..


Wenn sie dafür gedacht sind, ist es deren Entscheidung.
Sie nun aber überall zu posten, war nicht der Sinn der Veröffentlichung und ist nicht erwünscht -
gar verboten!

Und Ihr würdet es auch nicht so toll finden, wenn Eure Namen überall auf den Seiten gepostet würden.
Darum geht es Euch doch hier auch!

Ihr pinkelt Euch doch gerade selber an's Bein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

HoHoBroSo? schrieb:


> Ihr müsst nicht ins Forum schreibe, und außerdem gibt es keine rückwirkenden Änderungen.
> Wo ist das Problem?



Ok dann der nächsteeine real id(Vor und Nachname) kann ingame ohne deine Zustimmung ausgelesen werden.Ob da noch was ins Forum schreibst oder nicht ist völlig egal.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Juli 2010)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Hier wird nur das weiter verbreitet das ehjeder auf der offiziellen WoW Page finden kann. Die Namen wurden vom Unternehmen selber rein gesetzt. Und da Blizzard ja scheinbar Tranzparenz in jeder kleinsten Ecke will, warum nicht mal mit den Mitarbeitern von Blizzard anfangen. Testen wird doch die Möglichkeiten des Namens Missbrauches via Internet einmal direkt an der Front aus. Was meinst Du wie toll die Mitarbeiter dann zur Endscheidung ihrer Chefs stehen? Genau werden sie terrosiert (und es wird den einen oder anderen nun sicherlich erwischen, zumindest bei den Amis) via Telefon, Mail oder gar geklingel an der Haustür, werden sie sich wohl oder übel hinsetzen müssen und eingestehen müssen das diese Transparenz zu weit geht.
> 
> Man sollte niemals die Macht des Internets unterschätzen !



 Hey du bist doch der sowieso von Blizzard? Ja der bin ich…

Toll ich bin Klaus Bärbel darf ich deine Tasche Tragen? 
noch vertretbar.

Ey du bist doch der von Blizzard oder nicht? Hmm Ja 
Ein durchladen ein Schuss mehr will ich nicht sagen… aber USA na ja man weiß ja nie wen man schon erschossen wird weil man sich über Weltmeistertitel und deren Anzahl streitet.


----------



## Azuran (8. Juli 2010)

Ich habe in momen tiefstes midleid mit den mods.... die dürfen sich sicherlich so einiges anhören und ahben alle hände voll zu tuhn ^^

@baumnuss ....lass es doch hatt eh keinen sinn sollen sie sich doch einfach die seiten durchlesen
wer es biss jetzt nicht gerallt hatt wird es kaum später merken , esseiden es ist eh zu spät ^^


----------



## Uktawa (8. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wenn sie dafür gedacht sind, ist es deren Entscheidung.
> Sie nun aber überall zu posten, war nicht der Sinn der Veröffentlichung und ist nicht erwünscht -
> gar verboten!
> 
> ...



Warum sollen die "Kunden" deren Daten von der Firma öffentlich gemacht werden (und das werden sie ja) Rücksicht auf die Mitarbeiter nehmen die eben genau mitverantwortlich sind dafür das die Kundendaten öffentlich werden? Dazu kommt noch das Blizzard selber mit veröffentlichung dieser Namen (nochmal: Blizzard selber hat diese Namen veröffentlicht) die Möglichkeit einer Verbreitung einräumt. Wie also kann Blizzard (was es ja in deinen Augen dann könnte) erwarten das unsere Daten missbraucht werden dürfen (um es mal grob zu sagen) aber die Daten ihrer Mitarbeiter nicht? 
Das wäre so als würde in einem Boxkampf dem einen Boxer die Hände auf dem Rücken gebunden werden.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Ok dann der nächsteeine real id(Vor und Nachname) kann ingame ohne deine Zustimmung ausgelesen werden.Ob da noch was ins Forum schreibst oder nicht ist völlig egal.


Oh super, habe mit dem einen Script gerade mal meinen eigenen Namen ausgelesen.
Danke Blizzard! Hatte ganz vergessen, wie ich nochmals hieß.^^
Und was nützt mir das Script nun ?! ^

Was das andere Script angeht, konnte ich noch nicht testen, da mich bisher keiner angeflüstert hat.
Zudem bezweifel ich sogar die Richtigkeit des Scripts - alleine schon wegen dem "end)". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte das allerdings funktionieren .... *geteilterMeinungbin*

ps.

Es gibt dermaßen gravierendere Datenschutzverstöße im Leben (Internet, Mautkontrollstationen, Telefon +++)
Nur da macht kaum einer den Mund auf bzw. die wenigen Proteste verstummen sang und klanglos.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2010)

An die Buffed Mods hier 

Frage ihr habt doch bestimmt aufgrund diverser Interviews die Kontakt Adressen von Promis?? Den mich würde brennend Interessieren was die dazu sagen wenn ihr Realname auf einmal im Forum gezeigt wird. Es soll ja auch ein paar geben die keine Künstlernamen haben (okay die richtigen sind auch bekannt)


----------



## White_Sky (8. Juli 2010)

Wäre jemand so freundlich mir diese Frage zu beantworten wenn er kann?



White_Sky schrieb:


> Frage:
> Es gibt EU Foren
> US Foren
> die von Russland, Südkorea, China usw.
> ...


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Wäre jemand so freundlich mir diese Frage zu beantworten wenn er kann?



ich kann leider kein chinesisch, aber für die europäischen länder, kannst du doch selber im forum oben die sprache wechseln und durchschauen?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2010)

Die Russischen, Spanischen, Französischen gehören mit zu den EU Foren kann man oben rechts bei sprache auswählen.

wie das mit Asiatischen Foren aussieht weiß ich nicht aber die Masse der Spieler ist halt mal EU/US

aber ich glaub China darf keine haben weil Zusammenrottung u Anonymität kommt bei der Regierung nicht gut


----------



## White_Sky (8. Juli 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> aber ich glaub China darf keine haben weil Zusammenrottung u Anonymität kommt bei der Regierung nicht gut



In Deutschland ist es aber auch verboten, den Namen preiszugeben?!
Sorry ich bin richtig faul..


----------



## boonfish (8. Juli 2010)

Tut mir Leid falls es schon jemand gepostet hat: 

Das Thema scheint so brisant zu sein, dass es sogar schon zum langen Spiegel-Artikel reicht:_

"Heinz Müller statt Tollagorim - Orks, Elfen und Zauberer sollen künftig gefälligst im "World of Warcraft"-Forum sagen, wie sie wirklich heißen. Das will der Betreiber Blizzard erzwingen. Online-Rollenspieler sind wütend über den Schritt, hinter dem der gewaltige Einfluss von Facebook steckt. Gute Witze haben ja immer einen wahren Kern, und wohl deshalb ist dieser "New Yorker"-Cartoon zu einem Klassiker, einem Sprichwort geworden: "Im Internet weiß niemand, dass du ein Hund bist." 

Jetzt scheint das Sprichwort seine Gültigkeit zu verlieren: Künftig soll im Internet jeder wissen, ob man ein Hund ist. Das aktuellste Beispiel für den Zwang zur Selbstentblößung stammt aus einer Welt, in der das Annehmen ausgedachter Identitäten Grundprinzip ist: der Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. In den Foren des Branchengiganten Blizzard werden Spieler künftig zwangsläufig mit ihrem vollen Vor- und Zunamen auftauchen, ob sie wollen oder nicht - ein symptomatischer, rabiater Schritt. Anonymität gehörte viele Jahre zum Wesen des Netzes selbst. Spitz- oder Spielnamen begegnen dem Web-Surfer bis heute ständig. Parallel aber vollzieht sich seit Jahren eine Entwicklung, die jedem eine digitale Hundemarke verpassen soll. Die stärkste Kraft hinter diesem Trend ist zweifelsohne Facebook, mit über 500 Millionen Nutzern heute die soziale Weltmacht im Netz, aufgebaut auf dem schlichten Grundgedanken, dass dort jeder preisgeben soll, wer er wirklich ist. Oder wenigstens, wie er wirklich heißt. Hinter dieser Forderung steht eine Ideologie, die Facebook-Gründer Mark Zuckerberg gelegentlich mal durchblicken lässt: Der Mittzwanziger sagte dem Buchautor David Kirkpatrick ("The Facebook Effect"), mehr als eine Identität zu besitzen, sei "ein Beispiel für einen Mangel an Integrität". 

*Im Schlafzimmer spielen wir eine andere Rolle als im Büro*

Das mag auf einen Jungmilliardär zutreffen, der keine Kinder hat und keine Zeit für abseitige Hobbys und dessen Privatleben sich vermutlich tatsächlich weitgehend mit seinem Berufsleben deckt. Für die meisten auf diesem Planeten aber gilt, Internet hin oder her: Normale Menschen füllen in unterschiedlichen Situationen unterschiedliche soziale Rollen aus, im Schlafzimmer mit der Gattin benimmt man sich anders als beim Spielen mit den Kindern, im Büro anders als am Stammtisch. Das ist gut, wichtig und richtig so und hat mit einem "Mangel an Integrität" rein gar nichts zu tun, sondern mit einer normalen Persönlichkeitsentfaltung. 

Facebook hat eine solche transformative Wucht entfaltet in den letzten Jahren, dass seine Mechanismen und seine Philosophie sich schleichend in viele andere Bereiche verbreiten. Die Spielebranche ist da nur das prominenteste Beispiel: Bei der Electronic Entertainment Expo in Los Angeles im Juni konnte man keine schleichende, sondern eine stolz präsentierte Facebookisierung besichtigen. Fitnessspiele werden mit Community-Funktionen ausgestattet, damit der digitale Freundeskreis stets gut darüber informiert ist, wie viele Kalorien man gerade verbrannt, wie viele Kilometer zurückgelegt hat. Die neueste Ausgabe der Rennspiel-Serie "Need for Speed" hat eine eigene Community eingebaut, inklusive Facebook-haftem Newsfeed, das die Konsolenkumpels darüber auf dem Laufenden hält, welches Rennen man gerade gefahren ist, welchen Bahnrekord man aufgestellt hat. Und Social Games wie "Farmville" oder "Mafia Wars" gelten längst auch den etablierten Branchengrößen wie Electronic Arts als Vorbild dafür, wie man die sozialen Beziehungen der Spieler nutzt, um sie zum Spielen, sprich: zum Bezahlen zu bringen. 

*"Konstruktive Unterhaltungen fördern"*

All das ist nicht verwerflich: Schließlich ist Spielen schon immer eine im Kern soziale Aktivität. Diesen Aspekt nun von den Fesseln des Raumes zu befreien, ist nur folgerichtig. Das Problem mit der Facebookisierung ist ein anderes: Mit den Mechanismen der Social Networks, allen anderen voran dem Prinzip Newsfeed, werden auch noch andere, tiefergehende Prinzipien des zuckerbergschen Reiches gleich mitübernommen. Zum Beispiel die Idee von der Überflüssigkeit sozialer Rollen.

Bei "World of Warcraft", dem erfolgreichsten Online-Rollenspiel der Welt, stand das Soziale von vorneherein im Zentrum. Heute hat das Spiel um Tauren, Elfen, Orks und Magier mehr als elf Millionen aktive - und zahlende - Abonnenten. Jetzt will der Betreiber die alte Internetregel mit dem Hund für obsolet erklären. In einem Eintrag im Auftrag des Unternehmens im offiziellen Forum verkündete ein Administrator am 6. Juli, dass "in naher Zukunft alle Teilnehmer in den offiziellen Blizzard-Foren ihre Beiträge und Antworten mit ihrem richtigen Vor- und Nachnamen verfassen werden". Wenn der "für Online-Unterhaltungen typische Schleier der Anonymität entfernt" werde, könne dies "zu einer besseren Umgebung in den Foren führen, konstruktive Unterhaltungen fördern", schrieb der Blizzard-Mitarbeiter. Unter seinem Forumsnamen "Wrocas". Blizzards Pressestelle war am Donnerstag für eine Stellungnahme nicht zu erreichen. 

Dass Klarnamen die Sitten verbessern helfen könnten, mag sein. Hinter dem Schritt dürften jedoch auch noch ganz andere Motive stehen.

*"Ihr ekelt mich an"*

Die Reaktion auf den Eintrag jedenfalls war ein Sturm der Entrüstung. Mittlerweile weit über 8000 Beiträge stehen allein unter dem deutschsprachigen Posting, die meisten davon erschrocken bis entrüstet. "Teilnahme nur für Leute, die bereit sind, auf den Schutz ihrer personenbezogenen Daten zu verzichten? Ihr ekelt mich an", schrieb einer. Durchsetzen kann Blizzard das übrigens sehr leicht: Namen und Adressen der Spieler sind ja aus den Zahlungsinformationen bekannt, die jeder Abonnent hinterlegt. 

Auch international sind die Reaktionen heftig. Ein Blizzard-Administrator in den USA, der den Fehler machte, als Argument im Rahmen der Debatte einfach mal seinen eigenen Klarnamen anzugeben, bereute dies schnell: In kürzester Zeit fand jemand seine Adresse, seine Telefonnummer, sein Alter, die Namen seiner Verwandten, seine musikalischen Vorlieben und andere persönliche Informationen heraus - und veröffentlichte sie, versehen mit dem Kommentar: "Ich denke, jetzt können wir alle sehen, was für eine tolle Idee das ist."

Inzwischen hat der Blizzard-Mitarbeiter sein Facebook-Profil gesperrt und seine Telefonnummer stilllegen lassen.

*Passt die Rolle des Rechtsanwalts zu der des Spiel-Schamanen?*

WoW-Spieler drohen in Scharen, unter den neuen Bedingungen würden sie keinen einzigen Forenbeitrag mehr verfassen. Blizzard verweist darauf, dass die Teilnahme am Forum freiwillig und optional sei. Allerdings sind die Foren ein wichtiger Teil des Nutzer-Supports von WoW und anderer Blizzard-Titel - häufig kommt man mit einer Frage um Rat im Forum schneller weiter als mit einer offiziellen Anfrage beim Blizzard-Support. Mancher Spieler sorgt sich nun, dass er künftig per Suchmaschine blitzschnell als Online-Rollenspieler identifiziert werden könnte, was in einer Zeit, in der dieses Hobby gerne mal mit Sucht, sozialer Isolation und genereller Weltferne assoziiert wird, durchaus nicht jedem Recht sein dürfte. Sogar Internet-Cartoons zum Thema gibt es schon. Passt die soziale Rolle "Patentanwalt" wirklich mit der sozialen Rolle "Schamane Level 32" zusammen?

Zugrunde liegt dem radikalen Schritt, der sehr an die nicht minder rabiate Vorgehensweise Facebooks in Sachen Privatsphäre erinnert, wohl nicht nur der Wunsch nach zivilisierteren Forendiskussionen. Erst im Mai hat Blizzard eine Kooperation mit Facebook angekündigt - die Freundeslisten des Social Networks sollen künftig mit denen aus der Spieler-Community Battle.net abgeglichen werden können. Man werde "das soziale Unterhaltungserlebnis für unsere Spieler verbessern", verkündete Blizzard-Chef Paul Sams damals.

Beide Änderungen - die Facebook-Koppelung und die Klarnamenzwang - beziehen sich nicht nur auf die Foren zu "World of Warcraft", sondern beispielsweise auch auf das lang erwartete "StarCraft II: Wings of Liberty". Die Fortsetzung des immens erfolgreichen Echtzeitstrategie-Klassikers wird am 27. Juli mit einem globalen Marketingfeldzug auf den Markt gebracht - und da sind die sozialen Werbemechanismen und die gewaltige Nutzerschaft von Facebook genau der richtige Hebel, um für möglichst viel Aufmerksamkeit zu sorgen. Letztlich geht es eben auch bei dieser Änderung vorrangig ums Geld: darum nämlich, noch mehr über seine Kunden herauszufinden, was Marketing, Produktplanung und viele andere Dinge erleichtert. Und darum, Informationen über den "Social Graph", das soziale Gefüge der eigenen Kundschaft und angrenzender Gruppierungen zu bekommen. Was wiederum Marketing, Marktforschung und vieles andere enorm erleichtert. 

Mark Zuckerberg hat das schon vor langer Zeit verstanden, und dementsprechend radikal ist die zuckerbergsche Identitätstheorie. Dass nun aber auch Orks, Elfen und Zauberer nur noch die eine, unteilbare Netz-Identität haben dürfen sollen, wird noch für eine Menge böses Blut sorgen."

http://www.spiegel.d...t/netzpolitik/0,1518,705406,00.html
__

_Es interessiert sich also nicht nur die Bild'zeitung' für den Fall._
_


----------



## Lacios (8. Juli 2010)

Ja, mir geht sie zuweit.
Der nutzen ist gering bzw basiert auf bequemlichkeit.
Die Gefahren sind enorm aber der Mensch ist ein Gessellschaftstier und wird dies immer sein.
Die Selbstdarsteller werden auf ihre kosten kommen wie hoch diese werden liegt im dunkeln.


----------



## Rainaar (8. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Wäre jemand so freundlich mir diese Frage zu beantworten wenn er kann?



Ich kann Dir vom meinem Kumpel sagen, der auf einem russischen Server spielt, das auch die das ncht so dolle finden.


----------



## Azuran (8. Juli 2010)

Gibt es eig bissher noch keine art "unterschriften sammlung" für die die dagegen sind? wäre mal interresant zu erfahren


----------



## White_Sky (8. Juli 2010)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir vom meinem Kumpel sagen, der auf einem russischen Server spielt, das auch die das ncht so dolle finden.



Oh.. hmm
da könnte sich Blizzard wirklich ans Bein geschossen haben..


----------



## HMC-Pretender (8. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Oh super, habe mit dem einen Script gerade mal meinen eigenen Namen ausgelesen.
> Danke Blizzard! Hatte ganz vergessen, wie ich nochmals hieß.^^
> Und was nützt mir das Script nun ?! ^



Dir nützt das Script nichts, aber einem Addon-Schreiber, der sich für Kundendaten interessiert schon. Der wird dir aber nicht verraten dass dein tolles neues Unitframe sowas böses macht, jedenfalls nicht bevor das Addon nachhause gefunkt hat.


----------



## Kalistes (8. Juli 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> Tja Kids
> 
> jetzt gibs halt ein Forum wo ihr nicht mehr beledigen und dämliche Abkürzungen ala "lol,noob" ungestraft schreiben dürft.
> 
> guter Schritt um nervige Leute abzuwürgen



Denken -> Lesen -> Posten - mehr gibt's dazu echt nicht mehr zu sagen.


----------



## Elda (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 

hier ist ein interessantes Addon, welches die Ausnutzung des ReaID-Fehlers durch die LUA-Funktion BNSendWhisper verhindert: 

http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/blizzbugssuck.aspx 

Ich hab mir das Addon so weit angesehen, und es scheint koscher. 

Es biegt die BNSendWhisper-Funktion um auf eine eigene Funktion, und prüft, ob man selbst das Ziel des Whispers ist. Wenn ja, unterbindet das Addon das.


Grad im Offi forum gelesen


----------



## Terminsel (8. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Verbreitet doch noch mehr Namen hier!
> 
> Somit reiht Ihr Euch im Datenschutzmißbrauch mit ein - genau das, was Ihr Blizzard vorwerft!
> Zudem wird es dank Eintrag Eurer Namenscalling- Posts bei Google noch einfacher, etwas über die Menschen herauszufinden.
> ...



Ich gebe Grushdrak dennoch Recht: Die Verbreitung hier ist geradezu ein Aufruf zum Missbrauch.

Leute, 2 x Unrecht ergibt nicht Recht!


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

ich empfehle euch dieses addon drauf zu machen
http://wow.curse.com...zzbugssuck.aspx

dieses addon verhindert das auslesen der real ID !


*nicht getestet*

werde mir mal die sachen genauer anschauen


edit:


local BNIsSelf = BNIsSelf
function BNSendWhisper(presenceID, ...)
	if BNIsSelf(presenceID) then
		local ds = debugstack(2,1,0)
		local addon = ds:match("Interface\\AddOns\\([^\\]*)\\")
		if not addon then
			print("|cffff0000WARNING: An unknown AddOn attempted to discover your Real Name, BlizzBugsSuck has blocked this.")
		else
			print(string.format("|cffff0000WARNING: The AddOn '%s' attempted to discover your Real Name, BlizzBugsSuck has blocked this.",addon))
		end
		return
	end
	return BNSendWhisper_orig(presenceID, ...)
end


scheint clean zu sein.

dieses script blockiert das senden des run befehls den ich gepostet habe, und gibt einen LUA fehler aus mit der warnung das ein addon versucht hat die real id auszulesen.

/run for i=1,100 do if BNIsSelf(i)then BNSendWhisper(i,"RealID whisper from yourself..");break end end <- das ist der run befehl, der euren namen anzeigt


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2010)

Tja im Wow Forum wird einem *noch* geholfen


----------



## spielbergklon (8. Juli 2010)

jetzt soll man sich schon ein addon ziehen, dass vor blizzards geldgeilheit schützen soll...


das kann und sollte nicht sinn der sache sein...


----------



## Uktawa (8. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Ich gebe Grushdrak dennoch Recht: Die Verbreitung hier ist geradezu ein Aufruf zum Missbrauch.
> 
> Leute, 2 x Unrecht ergibt nicht Recht!



Ja da stimme ich dir zu. Es ist schon richtig das man nicht "Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn" darbringen sollte. Aber angesichts der Arroganz und Ignoranz die Blizzard im Moment gegen die Sturmfront der Protestler fährt, wie sollen die Leute da denn auf die Gefahren des Klarnamen aufmerksam machen? Bei Blizzard erbeiten Leute mit Hirn, das heisst sie wissen welche Gefahren das mit sich bringt und dennoch wollen sie es druch drücken. Das ist nicht nur fahrlässig das ist Vorsatz. Man geht unter Vorsatz das Risiko für den Kunden ein. Und nur dann wenn jene die in dieser Verantwortung stehen am eigenen Leiben vieleicht spüren (wie eben der eine Mitarbeiter) was sie da letztendlich dem Kunden zumuten, fangen diese vieleicht doch noch mal an drüber nach zu denken welchen Fehler sie begehen.
Ich wünsch sicherlich keine Menschen etwas schlechtes. Aber, wer sich so gezielt gegen seine Kunden und deren Sicherheit stellt nur um Profit zu maximieren, der sollte sich später nicht beschwehren wenn eben das ganze als Bumerang zurück kommt und man sich ins eigene Fleisch schneidet.
Ich würde niemanden dazu aufrufen diese Namen zu missbrauchen. Aber ich bin mir auch bewusst darüber das es da draussen "Freaks" gibt die eben genau das tun werden. Und in gewisser weise könnte ich es auch verstehen. Was nicht heisst das ich es gut heissen würde.


----------



## Leviathan666 (8. Juli 2010)

Wichtig! Lesen!

Nach den Realnames in den Foren werden in Zukunft auch Realnames INGAME erzwungen!!!



> Ein interessantes Detail. War zunächst nur die Rede von einer Aktivierung des Systems innerhalb der Foren, so gibt Blizzard hier zu, dass auch im Spiel die Charakternamen mit den realen Spielernamen verknüpft werden sollen.



Quelle:http://www.gamona.de...vision-blizz...ussionen-ueber-die-real-id:news,1770240.html


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier ist ein interessantes Addon, welches die Ausnutzung des ReaID-Fehlers durch die LUA-Funktion BNSendWhisper verhindert:
> 
> ...



Das ist doch die beste idee das real id auslesen in ein addon zu verpacken welches angeblich das real id auslesen verhindern soll


----------



## Nukularreaktor (8. Juli 2010)

Die größte Frechheit ist ja, die CMs schreiben anonym weil es für sie zu gefährlich sein soll. ABER FÜR DIE USER NICHT? wtf... echt, nur wtf, was anderes fällt mir nich ein.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (8. Juli 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Wichtig! Lesen!
> 
> Nach den Realnames in den Foren werden in Zukunft auch Realnames INGAME erzwungen!!!
> 
> ...



der link geht leider nicht (auch wenn ich ihn rauskopiere).

aber das wäre ja ein starkes stück. der deal mit facebook muss blizzard ja millarden einbringen. das mit dem forum mag viele nicht interessieren, das man ingame mit addons den namen auslesen kann wissen viele nicht.
wenn aber immer der echte name zu sehen ist, werden es alle merken. da wird blizzard massenhaft spieler verlieren.

ich erinnere mich noch an ne diskussion im inwow forum, als die naiven dort wirklich meinten blizzard würde ja keine daten weiterverkaufen, weil der ruf dadurch zerstört werden würde...


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Das ist doch die beste idee das real id auslesen in ein addon zu verpacken welches angeblich das real id auslesen verhindern soll



wenn du dich mit lua auskennst schau dir mal die datei im ordner an, vielleicht findest du etwas, ich habe nichts gefunden was darauf hin deutet, das irgendetwas nicht stimmt. script steht oben wenn du kb aufs downloaden hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Juli 2010)

Nach änderung.

Ah danke für das direkt posten


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (8. Juli 2010)

pack den link in [ url ] http :// www.blablub.de [ /url ]

ohne leerzeichen. dann sollte es gehen. finde leider auf ganoma keine passende news.


----------



## Leviathan666 (8. Juli 2010)

Link gefixt.


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> ich empfehle euch dieses addon drauf zu machen
> http://wow.curse.com...zzbugssuck.aspx
> 
> dieses addon verhindert das auslesen der real ID !
> ...



Besätige: Ist clean. Aber noch ungetestet da die Battle.net-seite down ist und ich die ID nicht aktivieren kann.

Der Code fängt einfach das Event ab, prüft und leitet dann, wenn es kein Selfwhisper war, das Event durch.
Quasi ein Filter, um es simpel auszudrücken.

Genialer Hinweis. Danke fürs Addon.


----------



## Selidia (8. Juli 2010)

Nukularreaktor schrieb:


> Die größte Frechheit ist ja, die CMs schreiben anonym weil es für sie zu gefährlich sein soll. ABER FÜR DIE USER NICHT? wtf... echt, nur wtf, was anderes fällt mir nich ein.




Ich glaube, es gibt so einige kranke Menschen die bei einem Serverausfall ausrasten und Amok laufen..


----------



## Rainaar (8. Juli 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es gibt so einige kranke Menschen die bei einem Serverausfall ausrasten und Amok laufen..



Jo, und wenn ich machmal erlebe was Leute anfangen wenn sie ein Lila Pixel nicht bekommen würde ich das Wort "Krank" druchaus auch ab und an mal benutzen....

"BTW. Je nach Stimmung könnt ich auch mal schwach werden und dem Pala um die Ecke ein paar aufs Maul hauen...Der hat mich eben echt genervt. Ja, ich hab halt heute Schluss mit der Frau/Freundin und der Job is weg. Lezte Woche is die Oma verstorben und nun mein Rechner am Arsch."

Und glaubt mir Leute - wenn Euch obiges passiert und Euch einer dann Blöd kommt - dann kann der netteste mal ein wenig abdrehen.............


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

Blizzard hat die Anmeldung in den Foren und der Accountverwaltung deaktiviert. Die letzte Möglichkeit der gewaltigen Kritikwelle Einhalt zu gebieten ? Ich find es einfach unglaublich was sich da abspielt.


----------



## eMJay (8. Juli 2010)

> Nachdem wir vorhin über Blizzards Pläne mit der Real ID berichteten, wonach künftig bei allen Forenusern Vor- und Nachname angezeigt werden sollen, gibt es auch ein erstes Opfer des Systems: Community Manager Bashiok. Auch wenn die Real ID in den Foren noch nicht angezeigt wird, so wollte er das neue System im Forum verteidigen und postete seinen richtigen Namen.
> 
> Innerhalb weniger Minuten kannte man nahezu alle wichtigen Stationen seines Lebens, seine Telefonnummer, Adresse, Alter, Vorlieben, etc. Und selbst den Namen seiner Frau, die Mitbewohner in seinem Haus sowie die Schule seiner Kinder konnten ausfindig gemacht werden. Hinzu kommt, dass einige User Bilder seines Wohnhauses veröffentlichten - Googles Street View sei Dank. Das zeigt natürlich, dass die Real ID durchaus fragwürdig ist.
> 
> Bashiok löschte mittlerweile seinen Twitter-Account. Seine Telefonnummer wurde ebenso gesperrt. All das dürfte demnach für Bashiok äußerst überraschend gekommen sein, womit er während der Veröffentlichung seines echten Namens nicht gerechnet hat. Ob Blizzard die Sache mit der Real ID aber nochmals überdenken wird, ist eher fragwürdig.



Quelle 
Gamona.de

Einfach nur LOL

Spätestens da sollte die den Scheiß ausmachen.


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Blizzard hat die Anmeldung in den Foren und der Accountverwaltung deaktiviert. Die letzte Möglichkeit der gewaltigen Kritikwelle Einhalt zu gebieten ? Ich find es einfach unglaublich was sich da abspielt.



jop kann mich im forum auch nicht mehr anmelden
einfach lächerlich haha

das auf seite 51 genannte addon kann ich auch nicht testen weil ich nicht in die acc verwaltung komme


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Juli 2010)

Langsam Frage ich mich ob das Amerikanische Naivität ist was die da machen wen man jetzt nicht kündigen kann dann halt ein paar tage später


----------



## X-orzist (8. Juli 2010)

Blizzard hat sich nunmal mit dem "Teufel des Datenschutzes" alias "Facebook" eingelassen und der zahlenden Kundschaft wird in kürze die Rechnung dafür präsentiert werden.


*Der Facebook-Gründer Mark Zuckerberg hat öffentlich verkündet, dass er "Privatsphäre" nicht mehr zeitgemäß findet. *
 
In einem Interview sagte er, dass wenn er Facebook nochmal neu gründen würde, er die "Privatsphäreneinstellung" der persönlichen Daten automatisch auf "öffentlich" stellen würde. Er würde dieses als die Aufgabe von Facebook ansehen, die "sozialen Normen" abzubilden um Facebook als innovative Plattform zu begreifen. Zuckerberg ist der Auffassung, dass die Privatsphäre inzwischen ein überholtes Konzept ist, da mehr und mehr Nutzer immer mehr von sich persönlich im Internet preisgeben - öffentlich einsehbar für jedermann. Im Dezember wurden die Grundeinstellungen zur Privatsphäre kurzerhand bei Facebook geändert. Seitdem sind privaten Daten und beispielsweise Mitgliedschaften in Gruppen öffentlich einsehbar. "_Die Privatsphäreneinstellungen 350 Millionen Nutzern zu ändern hätte sich nicht jedes Unternehmen getraut_", sagte Zuckerberg. 

 Die Aussagen von Mark Zuckerberg sind dahingehend von großer Bedeutung, da Facebook das momentan größte Social Network weltweit ist. Außerdem nutzen inzwischen viele Nutzer "Facebook Connect", welches inzwischen bei vielen Webservices integriert ist. Mit diesem Tool kann man mit Hilfe seines Facebook-Accounts auch viele andere Netzplattformen nutzen. Daher sollte man bei Facebook äußerste Vorsicht genießen: denn folgt man den Ausführungen von Mark Zuckerberg, so ist das Ende der Privatsphäre bereits eingeläutet. Ginge es nach ihm, vergisst das Web scheinbar keine Aktivitäten. Datenschutz wird seine Sache vermutlich auch nicht sein.


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

The schrieb:


> Langsam Frage ich mich ob das Amerikanische Naivität ist was die da machen wen man jetzt nicht kündigen kann dann halt ein paar tage später



Es geht in erster Linie um die Foren, Blizzard wird dieser Kritikwelle nicht mehr Herr und deswegen kann man sich nun nicht mehr einloggen. Sie löschen schon die ganze Zeit völlig grundlos Kommentare aber für jeden Gelöschten kommen mindestens 2 neue, die Spieler sind nunmal auch nicht vollkommen doof.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (8. Juli 2010)

taktisch klug die verwaltung abzuschalten. die leute deren abo die nächsten tage ausläuft können nicht rechtzeitig kündigen.
aber wenigstens kann man das geld bei seiner bank wieder zurückholen.

ich werde jedenfalls noch spielen bis meine gamecard abgelaufen ist (leider letzte woche erst geholt).
natürlich nur mit dem addon was die whisper blockt.

schade, wow ist ein klasse spiel.


----------



## Feindflieger (8. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es geht in erster Linie um die Foren, Blizzard wird dieser Kritikwelle nicht mehr Herr und deswegen kann man sich nun nicht mehr einloggen. Sie löschen schon die ganze Zeit völlig grundlos Kommentare aber für jeden Gelöschten kommen mindestens 2 neue, die Spieler sind nunmal auch nicht vollkommen doof.



Tja das ist ihre letze Möglichkeit, hoffe das flautet jetz net weiter ab, die sollen merken wie es mit Arsch auf Grundeis ist.


----------



## Servon (8. Juli 2010)

Nicht schlecht Leute, die Com hat es tatsächlich geschafft in die relativ seriöse Presse zu kommen.
Da musste ich mal in die Foren schauen. Aber ich vermute sie werden es durchziehen.

Spiegel online


----------



## Firun (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe WoW Freunde,


Das gilt für alle, ich weis das es momentan aufregende Themen um Wow und Blizzard gibt,  aber bitte beachtet die Netiquette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (8. Juli 2010)

was war an meinem post bitte auszusetzen? das ich ihn als troll bezeichnet habe war keine beleidigung sondern die wahrheit. 
ich und auch andere wurden hier oft als troll bezeichnet ohne das was passiert ist.


edit:
ein glück gibt es nen zurückbutton...



Jokxer schrieb:


> Wenn euch das so am Arsch geht! Dann Spielt das Spiel einfach nicht aus basta! Ihr seit totale jammer lappen nur jammern in den Foren und fröhlich weiter daddeln!. Euch sollte man alle die Acc´s sperren ihr Keller FREAKZ!!



was bistn du fürn t**ll? den leuten macht dieses spiel ne menge spaß. aber blizzard/facebook machen mit dem mist das ganze spiel kaputt. da ist der ärger nunmal groß.
ich werde jedenfalls aufhören. bis man auch ingame nurnoch den realnamen sieht ist es nur ne frage der zeit.


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

öäüöäü schrieb:


> Selidia schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich glaube, es gibt so einige kranke Menschen die bei einem Serverausfall ausrasten und Amok laufen..
> ...



Ich glaube, es gibt so einige kranke Menschen, die bei genügend Geldeingang auf dem Konto ausrasten und Realnamen einführen.


----------



## Feindflieger (8. Juli 2010)

X-orzist schrieb:


> *Der Facebook-Gründer Mark Zuckerberg hat öffentlich verkündet, dass er "Privatsphäre" nicht mehr zeitgemäß findet. *



Vllt ist jmd so gnädig und findet den Kerl nicht mehr zeitmäßig und löst so das Problem...


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

reaktion auf blizzards real id system: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NgAkWxcPBE

lachflash


----------



## HMC-Pretender (8. Juli 2010)

öäüöäü schrieb:


> Ich empfehle Firefox + NoScript + Addblock Plus. Dann eine beliebige Webseite aufrufen auf der so ein dämlicher "Gefällt mir" Button von Facebook direkt angenervt kommt. Rechtsklick drauf -> Addblock iFrame blockieren auswählen und in der aufpoppenden Maske einfach die ganze URL von Facebook in den Filter eintragen. Dann ist Ruhe mit dem Facebook Dreck.



Jup, ich lasse Facebook auch schon von Adblock blockieren. Internet ist wieder ein Stückchen schneller und sauberer.


----------



## Feindflieger (8. Juli 2010)

Haben die das ganze Offi Forum lahm gelegt oO Oder löschen die grad den ganzen Thread leer.


----------



## White_Sky (8. Juli 2010)

Wenn man seinen Acc aus den WoW Foren gebannt bekommen hat, betrifft das auch den WoW Account?
Das wäre von Blizzard aber richtig dämlich. 1 Flame und schon für immer Permabann für Foren und WoW Acc.
Erst haben die sich mit Activision eingelassen (fusioniert) und jetzt mit Facebook?! Hoffe da kommt keine Fusionierung...


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (8. Juli 2010)

schlimm ist es ja wenn man selbst webseiten macht und die kunden auch diese facebook/twitter/usw buttons haben wollen...


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

Im Grunde alles ein brillianter Schachzug von Blizzard. Soll ich einmal zusammen fassen ?

1. => Das Spiel wird auf die breite Masse ausgelegt, sodass es wirklich jeder spielen kann mit noch so wenig Zeitaufwand.

2. => Ein massives abnormales Werbungsaufgebot wird hochgefahren

3. => Dieses Werbungsangebot zielt genau auf die jüngere Generation im Alter von 12 - 16 Jahren ab (Ja dazu zähle ich auch)

4. => Dies wird besonders durch diese lächerlichen Mr. T Spots und Mr. T Granaten, was natürlich ganz besonders die Jüngeren Spieler toll finden unterstrichen

5. => Nachdem die neue Kundengruppe geschaffen wurde und viele Spieler rausgeworfen wurden, die sich bis dahin etwas intensiver mit dem Spiel auseinander gesetzt hatten, weil das Spiel einfach nurnoch wie Fastfood auf sie wirkte, war nun der Zeitpunkt gekommen, diese Naive neue Generation aus den Händen Blizzards fressen zu lassen => Petshop/Itemshop und zich kostenpflichtige Angebote

6. => Es folgten weitere Sensibilisierungen gegenüber kostenpflichtigen Angeboten und da die jüngere Generation relativ kritiklos annimmt und sich wenig Gedanken darüber macht, kommt alles immer schön weiter durch.

7. => Diesen Schritt erleben wir jetzt. Blizzard hat den Großteil ihrer Kunden über einen gewissen Zeitraum ausgetauscht sozusagen. Der verbliebene Rest ist jetzt nicht mehr wirklich tragend. Die vollkommen naive Facebook/Studivz Generation kümmert sich nicht um Realid oder findet es toll.

8. => Der letzte Teil der "wahren" Community kündigt, was aber nicht weiter schlimm ist, da Blizzard durch diesen fetten Deal mehr rausholt, als wie verloren geht.


----------



## Feindflieger (8. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Wenn man seinen Acc aus den WoW Foren gebannt bekommen hat, betrifft das auch den WoW Account?
> Das wäre von Blizzard aber richtig dämlich. 1 Flame und schon für immer Permabann für Foren und WoW Acc.
> Erst haben die sich mit Activision eingelassen (fusioniert) und jetzt mit Facebook?! Hoffe da kommt keine Fusionierung...



Nein nur Forum.


----------



## Rainaar (8. Juli 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> schlimm ist es ja wenn man selbst webseiten macht und die kunden auch diese facebook/twitter/usw buttons haben wollen...



Jep, das ist echt bitter. 

Mit dem AdminC ist ja eh schon genug Info online. Dann das Impressum bei allen Firmen usw. Warum die das wollen wir mir auch auf ewig ein Rätzel sein.


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Im Grunde alles ein brillianter Schachzug von Blizzard. Soll ich einmal zusammen fassen ?
> 
> 1. => Das Spiel wird auf die breite Masse ausgelegt, sodass es wirklich jeder spielen kann mit noch so wenig Zeitaufwand.
> 
> ...



QFT


----------



## Rainaar (8. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Im Grunde alles ein brillianter Schachzug von Blizzard. Soll ich einmal zusammen fassen ?



Jo, könnte man so stehen lassen


Ach ja nebenbei :

TSCHÖ! an alle..


----------



## Totemkrieger (8. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Im Grunde alles ein brillianter Schachzug von Blizzard. Soll ich einmal zusammen fassen ?
> 
> 1. => Das Spiel wird auf die breite Masse ausgelegt, sodass es wirklich jeder spielen kann mit noch so wenig Zeitaufwand.
> 
> ...



hervorragend zusammen gefasst...Amen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (8. Juli 2010)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Jep, das ist echt bitter.
> 
> Mit dem AdminC ist ja eh schon genug Info online. Dann das Impressum bei allen Firmen usw. Warum die das wollen wir mir auch auf ewig ein Rätzel sein.


naja impressum ist rechtlich bei firmenseiten vorgeschrieben. das müssen die haben, sonst kommt wieder so ein anwalt mit ner abmahnung.


----------



## Stauberzab (8. Juli 2010)

Da ich mich ehrlich gesagt nie mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt habe frage ich einfach mal ganz naiv :

Es bleibt aber optional oder ? In Blizzard Foren schreibe und lese ich nie, wenn ich was wissen will schau ich eh Buffed und ingame würde
ich den Dienst nicht nutzen, somit sollte es da keine Probleme geben, oder ?

Trotzdem hätte das nicht sein müssen Blizzard ... aber Facebook verseucht eh bald das ganze Internet.


----------



## Leviathan666 (8. Juli 2010)

*Lizenzstatus:	
Gekündigt (Läuft ab: 15.07.2010)
Accountstufe: 
Wrath of the Lich King
WoW Connect:	
Nicht abonniert*

Machts gut!


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Juli 2010)

Also ich muss ja echt mal sagen das ich schon fast erschrocken bin nach all der zeit vor allem hier auf Buffed doch einen Zusammenhalt der Comunity zu finden,
 selten ein Thema gehabt wo fast alle der selben Meinung sind endlich werden die Leute mal machen und sagen NEIN.


----------



## Werfloh (8. Juli 2010)

Ich finde es ja besonders toll, dass sie das Battlenet komplett dicht gemacht haben. Weder die Anmeldung im Forum noch die Accountverwaltung funktioniert... Ganz großes Kino -.-

Edit: Ich bereue es wirklich vor knapp 2 Monaten meinen Account um 6 Monate verlängert zu haben...


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Werfloh schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja besonders toll, dass sie das Battlenet komplett dicht gemacht haben. Weder die Anmeldung im Forum noch die Accountverwaltung funktioniert... Ganz großes Kino -.-



tja, sowas nennt man zensur bzw stasi methode

wer mault wird mundtot gemacht


----------



## Bighawk1974 (8. Juli 2010)

Ich werde nicht mehr im Forum schreiben von Blizz! Datenschutz ist für mich Thema. Warum muss ich in einem Forum meinen ganzen Namen preisgeben?


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Juli 2010)

Bighawk1974 schrieb:


> Ich werde nicht mehr im Forum schreiben von Blizz! Datenschutz ist für mich Thema. Warum muss ich in einem Forum meinen ganzen Namen preisgeben?



Man stelle sich das mal hier auf Buffed vor xD


----------



## White_Sky (8. Juli 2010)

Ok ich merk's dieser Kommentar war unnötig O.o
Deswegen gelöscht..Sorry


----------



## Grushdak (8. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> tja, sowas nennt man zensur bzw stasi methode
> wer mault wird mundtot gemacht


Ich verbitte mir, sowas mit Stasi zu vergleichen - besonders - wenn man anscheinend von Stasi 0 Ahnung hat!
... als ob sie nur mundtot machen wollten ... (was natürlich shice war, aber nicht das Schlimmste).
Finde die Art seitens Blizzard zwar derzeit auch nicht gerade normal und unpassend, 
nur geht das nicht auch "etwas" konstruktiver ohne lauter Beschimpfungen und Vorwürfe?
Wie würdest Du denn handeln, wenn alle in Deinem Zimmer arnachistisch durcheinander schreien? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. 
Könnt ja im Bundestag ne Petition starten.
Nur wenn das nach hinten losgeht, dann wird WoW doch noch auf den Index gesetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (8. Juli 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> *Lizenzstatus:
> Gekündigt (Läuft ab: 15.07.2010)
> Accountstufe:
> Wrath of the Lich King
> ...



Jop genau so wie bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sowas lasse ich mir nich gefallen ...
Spiele jetzt erstmal War


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich verbitte mir, sowas mit Stasi zu vergleichen - besonders - wenn man anscheinend von Stasi 0 Ahnung hat!
> ... als ob sie nur mundtot machen wollten ... (was natürlich shice war, aber nicht das Schlimmste).
> 
> Wie würdest Du denn handeln, wenn alle in Deinem Zimmer arnachistisch durcheinander schreien?
> ...




bestimmt nicht die account verwaltung down machen damit man nicht kündigen kann
und das forum, um zu verhindern das sich leute negativ äußern


----------



## Zhane (8. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich verbitte mir, sowas mit Stasi zu vergleichen - besonders - wenn man anscheinend von Stasi 0 Ahnung hat!
> ... als ob sie nur mundtot machen wollten ... (was natürlich shice war, aber nicht das Schlimmste).
> 
> Wie würdest Du denn handeln, wenn alle in Deinem Zimmer arnachistisch durcheinander schreien?
> ...



Währe es nicht teils strafbar, und müsste ich mir danach nicht den Mund mit Seife auswaschen, würde ich Kotick und Zuckerberg noch ganz andere Sachen unterstellen. Dagegen ist der Stasi-Vergleich harmlos. Die 2 sind der Tod des Internets und Online-Gamings.


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich verbitte mir, sowas mit Stasi zu vergleichen - besonders - wenn man anscheinend von Stasi 0 Ahnung hat!
> ... als ob sie nur mundtot machen wollten ... (was natürlich shice war, aber nicht das Schlimmste).
> Finde die Art seitens Blizzard zwar derzeit auch nicht gerade normal und unpassend,
> nur geht das nicht auch "etwas" konstruktiver ohne lauter Beschimpfungen und Vorwürfe?
> ...



Wäre mir lieber, als wenn tausende Ahnungslos einem olchen Sicherheitsrisiko ausgesetzt sind. Ich will WoW ja schon seit langer Zeit ab 16 aus genau jenen Gründen wie eben diesem.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> bestimmt nicht die account verwaltung down machen damit man nicht kündigen kann
> und das forum, um zu verhindern das sich leute negativ äußern


Und um zu kündigen oder seine Meinung zu äußern, braucht man eine Verwaltungs ~ und Forenseite?
Wie einfach so oft die Denkweise Mancher ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.................


----------



## Nanuuck (8. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und um zu kündigen oder seine Meinung zu äußern, braucht man eine Verwaltungs ~ und Forenseite?
> Wie einfach so oft die Denkweise Mancher ist.
> 
> 
> ...




 Mancher ? Vieler ! ...
Blizz weiß das jeder über die Verwaltungsseite kündigt und deswegen ist der beste schritt sie zu schließen ..


----------



## Boccanegra (8. Juli 2010)

Ein interessanter Beitrag aus dem US-Forum mit einigen Insider-Infos darüber, wie die Blizzard-Mitarbeiter die Sache sehen. Der Thread dort zu dem Thema hat übrigens schon 2078 Seiten, das dürfte wohl absoluter Rekord sein, ich glaube nicht, dass es schon mal einen derart langen Thread gab. Ich selber hab's aus dem Forum von Elitist Jerks: http://elitistjerks.com/f15/t102366-realid_soon_apply_all_forum_posts_other_upcoming_official_forum_improvements/p10/

"[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,]Got in touch with my ex-flatmate, whose sister works as a GM for Blizzard, to see what the internal buzz on this was. Apparently, at the moment the employees are largely as pissed as the players, and she stated that despite attempts to keep it hushed, it has become known that the big creative players within Blizzard are pretty much as unhappy about this as we are. Everybody has been told they are not free to comment on this situation outside of specially prepared statements.[/font][font=verdana, geneva, lucida,]
It's still going ahead, however (and here's where in-house rumours and hearsay really start coming into play): from what they've picked up, the Blizzard leads have been told in no uncertain terms that the non-gameplay-related direction of the game is working to a different blueprint now. GC and company are free to play with shiny new talent trees all they like, for example, but for the first time the decisions regarding Battle.net implementation, Real ID, and plans for the general acquisition of new players for the business are no longer in Blizzard's own hands, and that's not going down too well."[/font]


----------



## White_Sky (8. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Mancher ? Vieler ! ...
> Blizz weiß das jeder über die Verwaltungsseite kündigt und deswegen ist der beste schritt sie zu schließen ..



Wenn die das echt machen, dann ist das total armselig. Und dann müssen die Kunden weiterhin zahlen..


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Ein interessanter Beitrag aus dem US-Forum mit einigen Insider-Infos darüber, wie die Blizzard-Mitarbeiter die Sache sehen. Der Thread dort zu dem Thema hat übrigens schon 2078 Seiten, das dürfte wohl absoluter Rekord sein, ich glaube nicht, dass es schon mal einen derart langen Thread gab. Ich selber hab's aus dem Forum von Elitist Jerks: http://elitistjerks....provements/p10/
> 
> "[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]Got in touch with my ex-flatmate, whose sister works as a GM for Blizzard, to see what the internal buzz on this was. Apparently, at the moment the employees are largely as pissed as the players, and she stated that despite attempts to keep it hushed, it has become known that the big creative players within Blizzard are pretty much as unhappy about this as we are. Everybody has been told they are not free to comment on this situation outside of specially prepared statements.[/font][font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]
> It's still going ahead, however (and here's where in-house rumours and hearsay really start coming into play): from what they've picked up, the Blizzard leads have been told in no uncertain terms that the non-gameplay-related direction of the game is working to a different blueprint now. GC and company are free to play with shiny new talent trees all they like, for example, but for the first time the decisions regarding Battle.net implementation, Real ID, and plans for the general acquisition of new players for the business are no longer in Blizzard's own hands, and that's not going down too well."[/font]



danke, interessant, werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen!


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> bist du irgendwie blöd oder so? wie willst du sonst deinen account kündingen.. achso, du bist soeiner der per einschreiben kündigt?
> oh man, ich werde dir nicht mehr antworten.. echt krass was hier für gestalten rumlaufen, schlimmer als im offiziellen forum
> gibts hier eigl. auch ne ignore funtkion?
> 
> verwarnung bzw ban nehmen ich für diesen post gerne in kauf..



Ich glaube Grushdak hat das anders gemeint. Das normale Quote hier nimmt nur einen Quote auf.
Pack den Quote, den Du zitiert hast, dazu und das Ganze bekommt einen anderen Sinn.
Meiner Meinung nach hat er Dir nur Recht gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Mancher ? Vieler ! ...
> Blizz weiß das jeder über die Verwaltungsseite kündigt und deswegen ist der beste schritt sie zu schließen ..


Natürlich kündigt man im Normalfall über die Verwaltungsseite.
Wenn diese aber nun zu ist, ein Kündigung so nicht zu tätigen ist,
gibt einige andere rechtlich wirksame Möglichkeiten, dies dennoch zu tun.

Und Hansi, kannst mit Deine Kumpels so reden oder sag's Deinem Hamster!!

bye


----------



## Firun (8. Juli 2010)

So Freunde ich Zitiere mich kurz mal selber ,



Firun schrieb:


> Hallo liebe WoW Freunde,
> 
> 
> Das gilt für alle, ich weis das es momentan aufregende Themen um Wow und Blizzard gibt,  aber bitte beachtet die Netiquette
> ...




Die ersten User sollten nun mitbekommen haben was los ist wenn man sich nicht an die Netiquette hält, also bitte haltet euch an die Regeln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (8. Juli 2010)

wie jeder normale Mensch aber auffassen kann ist niemand von diesem Real ID schei.. begeistert und da Blizz den Müll beibehalten möchte sieht man doch wie Geldgeil Blizzard ist ! 
Keine Firma würde wegen einem Deal mit Massive und Facebook auf seine Kunden auf deutsch gesagt Schei... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

> Nach der Reaktion von Activision ( siehe dem neuen Gamonaartikel unter http://www.gamona.de...vision-blizzard,reaktion-auf-hitzige-diskussionen-ueber-die-real-id:news,1770240.html) ist klar, wohin die Firma geht:
> 
> Erzwingung von "Sozial Network Gaming" und sicherlich in nicht allzuferner Zukunft der Zusammenschluss mit Facebook.
> 
> ...



Dieser Spieler hat Recht, ich hatte eben etwas Vergleichbares geschrieben. Ich finde dieses Modell wird immer realistischer und es macht mir Angst.




> Im Grunde alles ein brillianter Schachzug von Blizzard. Soll ich einmal zusammen fassen ?
> 
> 1. => Das Spiel wird auf die breite Masse ausgelegt, sodass es wirklich jeder spielen kann mit noch so wenig Zeitaufwand.
> 
> ...











>>Es geht hier *nicht* um die Änderung an den Foren, daher ein eigener Thread<< 
>>Flames bezüglich der Unsicherheit von Klarnamen im Forum gehören in den bestehenden Thread<< 

Durch die anstehende Integration von Battle.net und Facebook, in Zusammenhang mit der Integration von Massive (Dienst zur Schaltung von Werbung in Spielen, gehört Microsoft) bietet sich für Blizzard Activision etwas, was wohl in der Spieleindustrie bisher einmalig ist: Die perfekte Plattform um Interessen und Verhalten von Gamern zu sammeln, zu analysieren und zielgerichtet darauf zu reagieren. 

Das optimale Szenario sieht so aus: 
Der Spieler _Hans-Hermann Mustermann _ verfügt über einen Battle.net Account mit einigen Titel aus dem Angebot von Activions Blizzard, daneben verfügt er über einen Facebook Account welcher natürlich mit dem Battle.net verbunden ist. Da Facebook mit persönlichen Daten freizügiger umgeht als die örtliche Dorfschnäpfe nach 10 Tequila kann zu ihm ein umfangreiches Profil angelegt (und permanent abgeglichen) werden. Auf diesem Weg erfährt Activion Blizzard, dass _Hans-Hermann_ Mitglied der Gruppe _ "ich bremse auch für Katzen"_ ist. Diese Info kann nun durch das "Massive" System aufbereitet werden und so sieht _Hans-Hermann_ auf dem nächsten Wow Ladebildschirm die perfekt auf ihn zugeschnittene Werbung für Bremsbeläge. Natürlich funktioniert dieses System aber auch in die anderen Richtung. Da das Battle.net selbstverständlich fleissig protokoliert welche Spiele _Hans-Hermann_ wann, wie oft und wie lange spielt hat Facebook die Möglichkeit seinerseits ein Profil zu erstellen um mögliche Unternehmen außerhalb der Spielwelt zu finden, mit denen _Hans-Hermann_ sicherlich wahnsinnig gerne in Kontakt treten würde. 

Selbstverständlich gibt es erstmal einen Aufschrei der Empörung und _Hans-Hermann_ ist einer von nur wenigen die dieses System nutzen, aber es ist da, funktioniert und wird wachsen. 

------------------------------------------------ 

So, das ist meine grobe Vorstellung wie die Zukunft hier aussehen wird und aktuell der Grund warum ich überlege meinen Account stillzulegen, obwohl mir Wow nach wie vor wahnsinnig viel Spaß macht. 
Sollte ich mir einen Hut aus Alufolie basteln? 
Habt ihr ähnliche Bedenken? 
Ist es euch egal und ihr wartet nur noch auf den Authenticator mit eingebauter Payback Karte?


----------



## spielbergklon (8. Juli 2010)

hat nicht blizzard auch vor nicht allzu langer zeit gesagt, dass sie ein free2play modell nicht ausschließen für die zukunft...?


ich wette die haben bereits einen plan auf dem tisch world of warcraft wie farmville und co. aufzuziehen... daher die facebook-anbindung etc etc..


----------



## Nanuuck (8. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> So, das ist meine grobe Vorstellung wie die Zukunft hier aussehen wird und aktuell der Grund warum ich überlege meinen Account stillzulegen, obwohl mir Wow nach wie vor wahnsinnig viel Spaß macht.
> Sollte ich mir einen Hut aus Alufolie basteln?
> Habt ihr ähnliche Bedenken?
> Ist es euch egal und ihr wartet nur noch auf den Authenticator mit eingebauter Payback Karte?




Ich sage dazu nur 

http://yfrog.com/45downloadtsp


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

spielbergklon schrieb:


> hat nicht blizzard auch vor nicht allzu langer zeit gesagt, dass sie ein free2play modell nicht ausschließen für die zukunft...?



Nein, das war Free2Pray. Das einzige was uns bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oliilo (8. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Dieser Spieler hat Recht, ich hatte eben etwas Vergleichbares geschrieben. Ich finde dieses Modell wird immer realistischer und es macht mir Angst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gut zusammen gefasst mr geht es genau gleich ich begreife nur nicht das blizzard so ein gutes spiel einfach nur so verhunzt


----------



## simplename (8. Juli 2010)

diese freundschafts - id finde ich ja mal nicht soo schlecht.......man kann sich mit SEINEN freunden unterhalten ohne ständig nen twink in die fl zu setzten.....wie schon gesagt es ist FÜR FREUNDE die man auch kennt oder vertraut...wenn man nicht adden will oder geaddet werden will lässt es ...ganz klar....bis hier ist soweit alles korrekt..


NUr eins Stört mich daran : das ich bzw die freunde des freundes deren/meine freunde einsehen können..... das ist für mich das einzige manko was mich daran stört ....was intressieren mich die freunde meiner freunde ??? ganz gleich ob ich sie jetzt auch kenne oder nicht....	nicht das ich was gegen freundschaften habe oder so aber so ist mist ganz klar

auch generell hätte man sich vllt im b-net nen nickname anlegen können/sollen/müssen....ohne das reale namen im fl stehen oder das emails vergeben werden


----------



## Nanuuck (8. Juli 2010)

simplename schrieb:


> diese freundschafts - id finde ich ja mal nicht soo schlecht.......man kann sich mit SEINEN freunden unterhalten ohne ständig nen twink in die fl zu setzten.....wie schon gesagt es ist FÜR FREUNDE die man auch kennt oder vertraut...wenn man nicht adden will oder geaddet werden will lässt es ...ganz klar....bis hier ist soweit alles korrekt..
> 
> 
> NUr eins Stört mich daran : das ich bzw die freunde des freundes deren/meine freunde einsehen können..... das ist für mich das einzige manko was mich daran stört ....was intressieren mich die freunde meiner freunde ??? ganz gleich ob ich sie jetzt auch kenne oder nicht....	nicht das ich was gegen freundschaften habe oder so aber so ist mist ganz klar
> ...



Keine Ahnung und mitreden wollen ? -.-


----------



## Herr Hering (8. Juli 2010)

ich weiß nichw as ihr alle habt , niemand wird gezwungen das zu machen ...


----------



## Manitu2007 (8. Juli 2010)

Traurigerweise wurde der eine Protest thread der über 800 seiten hatte dreisterweise im Offi Forum gelöscht und man kann nix dagegen unternehmen. 

Ich denke wenn jeder EInzelne gegen die Real ID klage einreichen würde, würden uns die Anwälte von Blizz/Activison in der luft zereißen und eine Sammelklage macht auch keinen Sinn. Ich denke ein Mitarbeiter von Blizzard musste es ja schon am eigenen Leibe erfahren was passiert wenn man seinen echten namen preis gibt. Doch was ist schon eine Person unter Tausenden von Mitarbeitern wird sich Blizz denken. 

Gesetzes Lage des einen Landes hin oder her wir haben zugestimmt und daran lässt sich nicht rütteln bleiben nur noch die Medien denen wir "Ausnahmsweise" mal in der sache vertrauen müssen weil wenn Opa ALfred sowas in der Bild liest oder Oma Helga in den RTL Nachrichten dann hört auch der Rest der Nation uns endlich mal zu.

Denn diese Menschen die Mit WoW/Starcraft2 und Diablo 3 eigentlich nix am hut haben sind auch davon betroffen denn wenn ich gezwungenermaßen bei FB und co regestriert bin und meine Freundes Freunde deren Freundes Freunde einsehbar sind ist das nicht mehr lustig.

Das BN2.0 und Überwiedend dieses Real ID ist der größte Fehler den Blizzard je gemacht hat. Bleibt nur abzuwarten wann Blizz aufwacht oder müssen wir erst Ghostcrawler Persönlich zu Haus einen Besuch abstatten damit es auch der Letze heini bei Blizz kapiert?

mfg


----------



## Azuran (8. Juli 2010)

Ich habe jetzt erstmal vorerst meinen acc sowie den von meinen bruder still gelegt ,
und schau mir das nun erstmal an wie sich das nun entwickelt.

und derweil zock ich nun die wiedersehns woche von lotro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OllyHal (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

in unserem Gildenforum postete ein Kollege einen Codeschnipsel, den man selbst einfach im Chat ausprobieren kann. Man bekommt dann einen Whisper von sich selbst mit seiner Real-ID.

_Es gibt eine Möglichkeit über ein AddOn den Namen auszulesen ohne eine Bestätigung zu akzeptieren und zwar mit den Befehl

_

```
/run for i=1,100 do if BNIsSelf(i)then BNSendWhisper(i,"RealID whisper from yourself..");break end end
```
_


_Wäre es darüber nicht möglich, daß Addons unbemerkt den eigenen Namen an irgendwen ausposaunen? Angeblich soll Carbonite das schon nutzen...

So langsam geht mir das Ganze auf den Nerv..._



_


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Herr schrieb:


> ich weiß nichw as ihr alle habt , niemand wird gezwungen das zu machen ...



bitte nicht noch so einer.. INFORMIER dich bitte genau


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

Ich habe Empire Earth rausgekramt, schöner Klassiker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spielbergklon (8. Juli 2010)

simplename schrieb:


> ....was intressieren mich die freunde meiner freunde ???



freundesfreunde sehen zu können ist schlicht und einfach die legitimation alle daten von allen auslesen und speichern zu können.

beispiel:
facebook mitarbeiter ist mit schulfreundin befreundet... schulfreundin hat 260 freunde in der liste...

das muss wie ein stammbaum verstanden werden, der niemals endet... 

so hat man dank dieser kleinen funktion "freundesfreunde sehen" irgendwann ALLE user unter einem dach und das geld scheffeln kann dank ausgeklügelter programmierung beginnen!


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

alt, hast du überhaupt schonmal den größen thread dazu durchgelesen, einige andere und ich haben schon darüber diskutiert und diverese lösungsmöglichkeiten angeboten

btw ja es ist möglich den namen auszulesen.

(mfg der, der es im blizz forum veröffentlicht hat..)

hier, bitte damit du nicht suchen musst und damit es nicht als persönlicher angriff geweret wird. es nervt nur leicht das jeder X'te ein neuen thread erstellt.



> ich empfehle euch dieses addon drauf zu machen
> http://wow.curse.com...zzbugssuck.aspx
> 
> dieses addon verhindert das auslesen der real ID !
> ...


----------



## Nanuuck (8. Juli 2010)

Herr schrieb:


> ich weiß nichw as ihr alle habt , niemand wird gezwungen das zu machen ...



Boahr informier dich bitte einfach okay ? -.-
Und ich spiel die 2 wochen gratis WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (8. Juli 2010)

spielbergklon schrieb:


> hat nicht blizzard auch vor nicht allzu langer zeit gesagt, dass sie ein free2play modell nicht ausschließen für die zukunft...?
> 
> 
> ich wette die haben bereits einen plan auf dem tisch world of warcraft wie farmville und co. aufzuziehen... daher die facebook-anbindung etc etc..



Die werden es machen wenn WoW kein Geld mehr einspielt. Bzw nicht genug.

Niemand würde WoW zu nem free2play spiel machen.

11Mio x 13€/Monat = 143.000.000€ /Monat

Sry, aber die Zukunft, die sie ansprachen scheint, leider, noch weit entfernt zu sein.


----------



## Nanuuck (8. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Die werden es machen wenn WoW kein Geld mehr einspielt. Bzw nicht genug.
> 
> Niemand würde WoW zu nem free2play spiel machen.
> 
> ...




Mit free2Play verdient ein unternehmen auch sau gut da du mehr als 13 euro im Monat dafür ausgibst, da du die ganzen Bonis haben möchtest und sie meistens auch brauchst


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Die werden es machen wenn WoW kein Geld mehr einspielt. Bzw nicht genug.
> 
> Niemand würde WoW zu nem free2play spiel machen.
> 
> ...



naja was ab heute da so abgeht sind es morgen keine 11 Mio mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azuran (8. Juli 2010)

Ich fände eine Abstimmung im offiziellem wow forum mit wer dafür wer dagegen mal sehr interresant , nicht das ich nicht weis das genug dagegen sind , aber einfach mal zu sehn wieviele denn wirklich dafür sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spielbergklon (8. Juli 2010)

achja... dann frag mal die farmville macher wieviel die im monat verdienen..... facebook hat 500 millionen nutzer - oder mehr...


----------



## Reyvin (8. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Die werden es machen wenn WoW kein Geld mehr einspielt. Bzw nicht genug.
> 
> Niemand würde WoW zu nem free2play spiel machen.
> 
> ...



In China wird anders gezahlt, nämlich auf Zeit und dort ist die Spielermentalität auch anders, die stehen nicht stundenlang afk in Dalaran sondern spielen effektiv mit ihrem Geld.


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

Azuran schrieb:


> Ich fände eine Abstimmung im offiziellem wow forum mit wer dafür wer dagegen mal sehr interresant , nicht das ich nicht weis das genug dagegen sind , aber einfach mal zu sehn wieviele denn wirklich dafür sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann man sich doch sparen. Jeder weiss wie die Gemüter sind, auch Blizzard. Wer davon erfahren müsste, sind die Leute INGAME. Die Foren reichen nicht. Aber der Plan von Blizzard geht auf, sie schmeißen den Rest der alt eingessesen Community raus und konzentrieren sich voll und ganz auf ihre Schäfchen.


----------



## simplename (8. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung und mitreden wollen ? -.-



auch nen klugscheisser von welt oder ?

nur kurz zur errinnerung falls du schon vergessen hast warum du dich hier im forum/tread bewegst : 

*  Geht RealID zu weit?*

ich wollte lediglich meine meinung dazu äussern wie ich die dinge sehe ..

so jetzt darfst wieder mit dein spielzeugautos spielen bubi


----------



## oliilo (8. Juli 2010)

Man muste einfach eine groß angelegte Demo starten wen JEDER WoW spieler der etwas gegen dieses system hätte für mindestesn 1 monat einfach kündigen würde würde das blizzard schon einen ordentlichen denkanschub geben dan kan man sich einfach nicht gefallen lassen !
Buffed wird da als offizielle fansite nicht mitmachen können auch wen es sicher genug mitarbeiter gibt die sicher auch etwas dagegen haben ! (zuindest sagt das der normale menschenverstand)

mich würde mal interesieren ob gms (die in den offi foren posten MÜSSEN) kündigen oder sich versetzen lassen können wenn ihnen das auf die eier geht


----------



## Nanuuck (8. Juli 2010)

Naja ich möchte die Zahlen nicht wissen von denen die heute Gekündigt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist wahrscheinlich Rekord von wie viele Leute Kündigen an einem Tag


----------



## Evilgod (8. Juli 2010)

hmm Ich Verstehe die Ganze Aufregung darüber nicht.

es ist nur der Vor und Nachname einer Person im Internet die Nichts aussagt, da mehr als nur 1 Person in Deutschland den gleichen Namen hat kann niemand damit etwas anfangen.

Würde Blizz mit Facebook Kooperieren was würde das schon ausmachen?

Jeder weiß das Facebook leicht zu knacken ist und auch schnell persönliche Datenweiter gibt, also hat man selber schuld wenn seine persönlichen Daten im Um lauf sind. Wenn man nicht Weiß das Facebook so was macht dann sollte man sich nicht im i net aufhalten oder halt auf so welchen Seiten aufhalten wenn man zu unterfahren ist.

 
Ich glaube es ist eher die Angst wie vor rund 2000 Jahren wo die Katholische Kirche jegliche Technologie angeprangert hatte und sagten das es Teufels Werk sei und was hat uns das beschert? 

natürlich einen allgemeinen Rückgang der Technologie. wäre bestimmte Ereignissein der Vergangenheit nicht geschehen, würden wir immer noch mit Feurstein und ein bisschen trockenem Holz versuchen ein Feuer zu machen.

einige Leute haben früher dennoch an die Technologie geglaubt und sie Schreitete voran und brachte gute und schlechte dinge mit sich, und somit wurden es immermehr die der Technologie eine Chance gaben und es Kamm somit mehr gutes als schlechtes dabei herraus.

Wieso gibt ihr also nicht der Real ID eine Chance egal wie klein sie auch sei und erst wenn es da ist dürft ihr über sie gerne urteilen, doch was noch nicht ist darf auch noch nicht Brennen.


----------



## Nanuuck (8. Juli 2010)

simplename schrieb:


> auch nen klugscheisser von welt oder ?
> 
> nur kurz zur errinnerung falls du schon vergessen hast warum du dich hier im forum/tread bewegst :
> 
> ...



Haha ja ich weiß das du für die Real ID bist und BB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

Herr schrieb:


> ich weiß nichw as ihr alle habt , niemand wird gezwungen das zu machen ...



Ich bin für wiedereinführung der Prügelstrafe.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2010)

Geilo wird immer besser

will in die Piratenpartei.

Erst die Geldgeilen Finanzmanager und nun das was BlizzActivision, Facebook und co treibt.

Früher waren es Staaten gegen die man protestieren musste und heute Multimillionen Dollar Konzerne


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Ich bin für wiedereinführung der Prügelstrafe.



ob das was hilft? ^^


----------



## Nanuuck (8. Juli 2010)

Evilgod schrieb:


> hmm Ich Verstehe die Ganze Aufregung darüber nicht.
> 
> es ist nur der Vor und Nachname einer Person im Internet die Nichts aussagt, da mehr als nur 1 Person in Deutschland den gleichen Namen hat kann niemand damit etwas anfangen.
> 
> ...



Les dir bitte das hier durch !
http://solean.blog.d...wipple-8927339/
Das macht uns sorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im klartext der CM hat seinen Echten namen Bekanntgeben und die Community hatte innerhalb 10 Min Seine Telefonnummer , Familien mitglieder, Alter, Adresse , Augenfarbe und co 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

Evilgod schrieb:


> hmm Ich Verstehe die Ganze Aufregung darüber nicht.
> 
> es ist nur der Vor und Nachname einer Person im Internet die Nichts aussagt, da mehr als nur 1 Person in Deutschland den gleichen Namen hat kann niemand damit etwas anfangen.



Dann erkläre mal im nächsten Vorstellungsgespräch, das DU nicht die Susi Sorglos ist, die WoW spielt - sondern jemand anders.
Und dann beweise da nochmal.

Wobei....Du wirst nie in die Verlegenheit kommen, denn Deine Bewerbung wird gleich kommentarlos aussortiert
"...haben wir uns leider für einen anderen Bewerber entschieden".
Ohne Angabe von Gründen.

Ich wusste nicht, das Hirn ein Rare-Drop ist.


DIE REAL ID IST SCHON DA.

(wobei ID eh falsch ist..... als ID haben die todsicher eine GUID....aber das Volk merkt ja schon die auffälligen Verarschungen nicht)


----------



## Selidia (8. Juli 2010)

Evilgod schrieb:


> hmm Ich Verstehe die Ganze Aufregung darüber nicht.
> 
> *es ist nur der Vor und Nachname einer Person im Internet die Nichts aussagt, da mehr als nur 1 Person in Deutschland den gleichen Namen hat kann niemand damit etwas anfangen.
> 
> ...




Tja, leider war ein Blizzard Administrator der gleichen Meinung, er hat seinen Vor- und Nachnamen im Forum gepostet mit der Aufforderung, jemand solle doch bitte mehr als das herausfinden.. später wusste man seine Telenummer, wie seine Frau heißt und sogar ein Bild von seinem Haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So viel DAZU..


----------



## simplename (8. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Haha ja ich weiß das du für die Real ID bist und BB
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



falls du lesen kannst und meinen beitrag richtig gelesen hast habe ich gesagt das ich diese neuerung NICHT SOO SCHLECHT halte... also das feature das man freunde adden kann ohne alle twinks mit einzurechnen ....oder kennen dich deine richtigen freunde auch nur unter deinem nickname 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das andere meine daten einsehen können die ich nicht in der fl geaddet habe aber stört .


----------



## Muuhkuhh (8. Juli 2010)

lfm icc 25hc
keine Peters mehr! haben schon 4!


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

Muuhkuhh schrieb:


> lfm icc 25hc
> keine Peters mehr! haben schon 4!



10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (8. Juli 2010)

simplename schrieb:


> falls du lesen kannst und meinen beitrag richtig gelesen hast habe ich gesagt das ich diese neuerung NICHT SOO SCHLECHT halte... also das feature das man freunde adden kann ohne alle twinks mit einzurechnen ....oder kennen dich deine richtigen freunde auch nur unter deinem nickname
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja jeder kann deine daten einsehen !


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Muuhkuhh schrieb:


> lfm icc 25hc
> keine Peters mehr! haben schon 4!



bin hans, 50k dps mit real id equip!


----------



## Nanuuck (8. Juli 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
http://solean.blog.d...wipple-8927339/
Das macht uns sorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im klartext der CM hat seinen Echten namen Bekannt gegeben und die Community hatte innerhalb 10 Min Seine Telefonnummer , Familien mitglieder, Alter, Adresse , Augenfarbe und co 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Schon wie gesagt Der Cm hat die Community aufgefordert etwas über ihn heraus zu finden ! Naja leider gottes musste er Gestern seine Telefonnummer sperren lassen und seinen Twitter Account schließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2010)

Reyvin schrieb:


> In China wird anders gezahlt, nämlich auf Zeit und dort ist die Spielermentalität auch anders, die stehen nicht stundenlang afk in Dalaran sondern spielen effektiv mit ihrem Geld.



naja in China gibs auch kein Forum aber wenn die neue Änderung kommt komischerweise schon

Und wußtet ihr das jeder auf der Welt dann in die Foren schauen kann und euren Namen sehen kann.

Leutz wenn ich 24h Überwachung haben will dann bitte nicht wieder aufregen wenn die Linken sagen die DDR war kein Unrechtsstaat

den das haben die gemacht Post gelesen und Telefone überwacht.

Hey und nun gestattet ihr es freiwillig 

Das jeder weiß was Ihr tut 24h am Tag

Es schmeckt mir nicht ich will keine Goldseller werbung ( hey ein Peter Müller im Forum sehen und an allen im Deutschsprachigen Raum die Werbung schicken den richtigen erwischt es)

Und was ist wenn doppelte Namen ist wird dann die Adresse o Burzeltag hingeschrieben.

Ach fein das schöne ist man kann es bei unserer Jugend auf die mangelnde Schulbildung zurück führen 2ter Weltkrieg ist wichtiger als die Kontrollstaaten die danach kamen,
Und im Informatikunterricht lernt man nur mit Word und Co umzugehen aber nicht wie man sich im WWW verhält.

Leute irgendwann werdet ihr merken wie wichtig euer Name ist weil es ein Stück eurer Persönlichkeit ist die ihr mindesten 70 Jahre behaltet, und wenn es 30 Jahre dauern wird bis ihr merkt was früher in eurer Jugend schief gelaufen ist aber irgendwann werdet ihr aufwachen
das erste was der Bildschirm bringt ist ein

Guten Morgen Herr Muster ihre Lieblingskornflakes gibt es heute günstig bei Rewe und sie müssen noch ihre 200k Euro an Facebook zahlen damit ihre Fotos vom Saufgelage von 2016 nicht an ihren Arbeitgeber weitergeleitet werden


----------



## Muuhkuhh (8. Juli 2010)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD 




hansilolol schrieb:


> bin hans, 50k dps mit real id equip!



ich seh du wohnst auf den Fidschi Inseln, da soll das inet net so gut sein sry


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Juli 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> naja in China gibs auch kein Forum aber wenn die neue Änderung kommt komischerweise schon
> 
> Und wußtet ihr das jeder auf der Welt dann in die Foren schauen kann und euren Namen sehen kann.
> 
> ...




2016 gibt es kein Rewe mehr nurnoch Blizzshop 24 stunden geöffnet bezahlt wird per Fingerabdruck


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Muuhkuhh schrieb:


> xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



klar ! hab hier ne top leitung, 56kbit, mit piepsendem modem


----------



## Nanuuck (8. Juli 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> naja in China gibs auch kein Forum aber wenn die neue Änderung kommt komischerweise schon
> 
> Und wußtet ihr das jeder auf der Welt dann in die Foren schauen kann und euren Namen sehen kann.
> 
> ...



Richtig wer sich das mit der Real ID gefallen lässt ist selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der einfachste weg ist erst einmal Kündigen !


----------



## Muuhkuhh (8. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> klar ! hab hier ne top leitung, 56kbit, mit piepsendem modem



uh ja seh grad die telefonleitung über google maps. räum mal deinen garten wieder auf. is js schrecklich


----------



## Beka (8. Juli 2010)

an und für sich finde ich das system gut, aber meiner meinung nach zu schnell und unüberlegt umgesetzt. ich hab auch erst eine person geadded, aus dem einfachen grund das wirklich ALLE chars gesehen werden können. man hat keinerlei möglichkeit mal in ruhe zu spielen wenn man mal abstand will. ich denke blizz sollte optionen einfügen, über die man einstellen kann welche chars gesehen werden können und welche eben nicht. bestes beispiel für dieses system ist ja das mybuffed profil


----------



## Dracocephalus (8. Juli 2010)

Evilgod schrieb:


> es ist nur der Vor und Nachname einer Person im Internet die Nichts aussagt, da mehr als nur 1 Person in Deutschland den gleichen Namen hat kann niemand damit etwas anfangen.



Du bist naiv. Wenn man nicht gerade Hans Müller heißt, mag es den Namen mehrfach geben, aber das ist nicht immer sicher. Und mit ein paar mehr Informationen (wie z.B. der Email) kann man bei Google ziemlich leicht weitere finden. Und die führen zu noch mehr Infos. Wer sich nicht seit er das Netz benutzt extrem paranoid und vorsichtig bewegt hat und nirgendwo einen Hinweis hinterlassen hat, der ihn mit einem anderen Hinweis an anderer Stelle in Verbindung bringt, hat wenig zu befürchten (außer jemand anders hat das ohne sein wisse gemacht...). Mach den Test. Google nach dem Namen eines alten Mitschülers/Bekannten/Kollegen, von dem Du lange nichts gehört hast. Man soll sich wundern, wie leicht man da an sensible Infos kommt.



> Ich glaube es ist eher die Angst wie vor rund 2000 Jahren wo die Katholische Kirche jegliche Technologie angeprangert hatte und sagten das es Teufels Werk sei und was hat uns das beschert?



Och nöö, jetzt nicht auf der Schiene. Das ist nicht mal im Ansatz vergleichbar, da es hier nicht etwa die Technologie auf dem Prüfstand steht, sondern der Datenschutz. 



> natürlich einen allgemeinen Rückgang der Technologie. wäre bestimmte Ereignissein der Vergangenheit nicht geschehen, würden wir immer noch mit Feurstein und ein bisschen trockenem Holz versuchen ein Feuer zu machen.



Ich könnte jetzt spötteln, daß wir bald wieder mit Feuerstein und Stahl Feuer entfachen werden, weil bestimmte Ereignisse in der Vergangenheit geschahen. Einstein sagte dazu: "Ich bin nicht sicher, mit welchen Waffen der dritte Weltkrieg ausgetragen wird, aber im vierten Weltkrieg werden sie mit Stöcken und Steinen kämpfen." Mal ganz abgesehen davon, daß es noch genug Menschen in der Welt gibt, die sich Technologie nicht leisten können, weil Hunger und Durst dringendere Probleme für sie sind.



> und es Kamm somit mehr gutes als schlechtes dabei herraus.



Wir sind inzwischen aber leider soweit, daß bei einem "schlechten" Ergebnis die Menschheit mehrfach ausgelöscht wird...was letztlich für den Planeten und den Rest der Natur sicherlich eine gute Sache ist, in der Tat.



> Wieso gibt ihr also nicht der Real ID eine Chance egal wie klein sie auch sei und erst wenn es da ist dürft ihr über sie gerne urteilen, doch was noch nicht ist darf auch noch nicht Brennen.



Weil das Konzept der RealID restlos bekannt ist und die daraus entstehenden Probleme auch. Hier kann man nicht mit "Hasen in Australien? Na, mal sehen wie das klappt" argumentieren, man weiß was passieren kann und wird. Da braucht man - in dieser Form - keine Chance zu geben. Natürlich könnte Blizzard nacharbeiten und sich der Sorgen der Kunden annehmen. Wir werden sehen, wie das klappt. 

Ich habe tatsächlich wenig Interesse an RealID, selbst wenn ich keine Bedenken zum Datenschutz hätte. Ich legen keinen großen Wert darauf, jederzeit zu wissen, wer wo wann spielt. Ich weiß wirklich nicht, warum man ein so sinnloses Feature überhaupt eingebaut hat. Wenn man unbedingt wissen will, ob ein Freund online ist, dann ruft man ihn an und fragt. Wenn man ohnehin zusammen auf einem Realm spielt, liegt er in der FL und man weiß es auch. Aber das mit einem Patch groß bewerben und sich solchen vorhersehbaren Ärger einhandeln? Irgendwie nicht klug.

D.


----------



## Selidia (8. Juli 2010)

Lizenzstatus:Gekündigt (Läuft ab: 19.07.2010)


----------



## X-orzist (8. Juli 2010)

Evilgod schrieb:


> hmm Ich Verstehe die Ganze Aufregung darüber nicht.
> 
> es ist nur der Vor und Nachname einer Person im Internet die Nichts aussagt, da mehr als nur 1 Person in Deutschland den gleichen Namen hat kann niemand damit etwas anfangen.
> 
> Würde Blizz mit Facebook Kooperieren was würde das schon ausmachen?



<b>BattleNet-Nutzungsbestimmungen: 

16. OFFENLEGUNGEN; FUNKTIONEN VON FREMDANBIETERN. 

16.1 Massive. 
Blizzards Spieleangebote und die damit verbundene Dienstleistung kann die Anwendung von Technologie von _Massive Incorporated_ ("Massive), einer gänzlich_ Microsoft Corporated_ ("Microsoft) angehörenden Tochterfirma, die das gezielte Schalten von Werbeeinblendungen im Spiel sowie vergleichbare Objekte innerhalb des Spiels, die vorübergehend auf Ihren persönlichen Computer heruntergeladen und während des Spielevorgangs ersetzt bzw. erneuert werden, verbinden. Als ein Teil dieses Prozesses, kann Massive einige Informationen über das Spiel und die Werbeeinblendungen, die für Sie geschaltet werden, aufzeichnen, zusätzlich zu sonstigen Informationen, die gesendet werden wenn sich Ihr persönlicher Computer oder die Spielekonsole mit dem Internet verbindet - einschließlich ihrer IP-Adresse. Massive wird diese Information dazu verwenden, Werbeanzeigen innerhalb der Spielumgebung zu übermitteln sowie zu erfassen, ebenso wie es dazu dienen soll die Produkte und Dienstleistungen von Massive und deren angeschlossene Unternehmungen zu verbessern. Keinerlei Information, die Massive sammelt, wird dazu verwendet werden Sie zu identifizieren. 

16.2 Facebook. 
Wenn Sie über einen registrierten Facebook-Account verfügen, können Sie die „Facebook-Freunde"-Funktion wählen, die es Ihnen ermöglicht, zu sehen, welche Ihrer Facebook-Freunde auf dem Service registriert sind. Beachten Sie, dass Ihre Facebook-Freunde die Möglichkeit haben, Ihren Nutzernamen und Ihre Spiel-Charaktere mit Ihrem Ihrem Facebook-Account zugeordneten echten Namen zu verbinden, wenn sie die „Facebook-Freunde"-Funktion verwenden. Facebook lehnt jegliche Verantwortung, die sich aus dieser Vereinbarung und/oder Ihrer Verwendung des Service ergeben könnte, ab. 
<br style=""> ====

</b>
*Der Facebook-Gründer Mark Zuckerberg hat öffentlich verkündet, dass er "Privatsphäre" nicht mehr zeitgemäß findet. *
 In einem Interview sagte er, dass wenn er Facebook nochmal neu gründen würde, er die "Privatsphäreneinstellung" der persönlichen Daten automatisch auf "öffentlich" stellen würde. Er würde dieses als die Aufgabe von Facebook ansehen, die "sozialen Normen" abzubilden um Facebook als innovative Plattform zu begreifen. Zuckerberg ist der Auffassung, dass die Privatsphäre inzwischen ein überholtes Konzept ist, da mehr und mehr Nutzer immer mehr von sich persönlich im Internet preisgeben - öffentlich einsehbar für jedermann. Im Dezember wurden die Grundeinstellungen zur Privatsphäre kurzerhand bei Facebook geändert. Seitdem sind privaten Daten und beispielsweise Mitgliedschaften in Gruppen öffentlich einsehbar. "_Die Privatsphäreneinstellungen 350 Millionen Nutzern zu ändern hätte sich nicht jedes Unternehmen getraut_", sagte Zuckerberg. 

 Die Aussagen von Mark Zuckerberg sind dahingehend von großer Bedeutung, da Facebook das momentan größte Social Network weltweit ist. Außerdem nutzen inzwischen viele Nutzer "Facebook Connect", welches inzwischen bei vielen Webservices integriert ist. Mit diesem Tool kann man mit Hilfe seines Facebook-Accounts auch viele andere Netzplattformen nutzen. Daher sollte man bei Facebook äußerste Vorsicht genießen: denn folgt man den Ausführungen von Mark Zuckerberg, so ist das Ende der Privatsphäre bereits eingeläutet. Ginge es nach ihm, vergisst das Web scheinbar keine Aktivitäten. Datenschutz wird seine Sache vermutlich auch nicht sein.


----------



## Nanuuck (8. Juli 2010)

Muuhkuhh schrieb:


> uh ja seh grad die telefonleitung über google maps. räum mal deinen garten wieder auf. is js schrecklich



Ah und ich sehe Grade du hast 2 Töchter(12 Jahre) ah und die Facebook, Msn und co Addy ist auch dabei ! Dann hast du doch bestimmt nichts dagegen wenn ich mit den beiden mal chatte oder ? Auch wenn ich 30 Jahre älter bin, stehe einfach auf kleine Mädchen


----------



## pastranora (8. Juli 2010)

Mir gefallen extrem die Artikel im Spiegel über WOW,

Ich frage mich ob sich ein Insider bei Blizzard bestechen liese um die Daten aus der Personalabteilung herrauszurücken und diese dann im Web zu veröffentlichen denn das ist ja gaannz Normal


----------



## spielbergklon (8. Juli 2010)

Evilgod schrieb:


> natürlich einen allgemeinen Rückgang der Technologie. wäre bestimmte Ereignissein der Vergangenheit nicht geschehen, würden wir immer noch mit Feurstein und ein bisschen trockenem Holz versuchen ein Feuer zu machen



du meinst die kriege, die millionen das leben gekostet haben...?
also bitte... als wenn es nicht genug wissenschaftler gab, die aus reinem wissenshunger getüftelt haben und auch heute tüfteln...


um mal deine argumentationsführung aufzugreifen.

in der vergangenheit gab es auch schon viel scheiße was als gold verkauft wurde... weil die leute gesagt haben "naja, kann ja nicht so schlimm sein... sondern gut..."



*zynismus an*
achso... und in der DDR war bekanntlich auch nicht alles schlecht... da gabs auch ein paar nette "optionale features"...


----------



## Muuhkuhh (8. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Ah und ich sehe Grade du hast 2 Töchter(12 Jahre) ah und die Facebook, Msn und co Addy ist auch dabei ! Dann hast du doch bestimmt nichts dagegen wenn ich mit den beiden mal chatte oder ? Auch wenn ich 30 Jahre älter bin, stehe einfach auf kleine Mädchen



ne kein ding. kannst ja die addy über REAL id finden, die spielen auch ab und zu mal und haben eigene accounts. namen stehen ja auch da =)


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

spielbergklon schrieb:


> du meinst die kriege, die millionen das leben gekostet haben...?
> also bitte... als wenn es nicht genug wissenschaftler gab, die aus reinem wissenshunger getüftelt haben und auch heute tüfteln...
> 
> 
> ...



allerdings zälte die banane nicht dazu * achtung ironie *


----------



## Nanuuck (8. Juli 2010)

Muuhkuhh schrieb:


> ne kein ding. kannst ja die addy über REAL id finden, die spielen auch ab und zu mal und haben eigene accounts. namen stehen ja auch da =)



Ja du ich habe alles hier was ich brauche ach und komme in einer halben std mal vorbei und nehme die Kinder mit wir gehen dann mal eis essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Ja du ich habe alles hier was ich brauche ach und komme in einer halben std mal vorbei und nehme die Kinder mit wir gehen dann mal eis essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erinnert mich an die TV Werbung komm ich zeig dir mal nen echten Hasen...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> allerdings zälte die banane nicht dazu * achtung ironie *



wer weiß den durch was es in der DDR Bananen gab

es wurden Kinder von DDR-Häftlingen in westlichen Ländern zur Adoption freigegeben

und die Humane Variante Häftlingsaustausch


----------



## simplename (8. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Naja jeder kann deine daten einsehen !




vllt aber soviel zum thema "dein profil" jungchen 

also belehr jmd anders


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

Muuhkuhh schrieb:


> ne kein ding. kannst ja die addy über REAL id finden, die spielen auch ab und zu mal und haben eigene accounts. namen stehen ja auch da =)



Bei solchen Posts frage ich mich, ob der Großteil des Volkes nicht schon wie eine Marionette gesteuert wird.


----------



## Muuhkuhh (8. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Ja du ich habe alles hier was ich brauche ach und komme in einer halben std mal vorbei und nehme die Kinder mit wir gehen dann mal eis essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die raiden aber gerade! ^^

naja wir machen spass, aber wer wiss obs mal in ferner zukunft irgendwo passiert.
genug bekloppte gibt es ja, vorallem im internet :/


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Muuhkuhh schrieb:


> die raiden aber gerade! ^^
> 
> naja wir machen spass, aber wer wiss obs mal in ferner zukunft irgendwo passiert.
> genug bekloppte gibt es ja, vorallem im internet :/



ist anscheinend nicht jedem bewusst..


----------



## Evilgod (8. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Les dir bitte das hier durch !
> http://solean.blog.d...wipple-8927339/
> Das macht uns sorgen
> 
> ...



hmm der Mitarbeiter ist auf Facebook angemeldet da sag ichnur selber schuld, die i net Seite mit der Suche nach Person ist mir schon klargewesen, ist halt so in den USA. ich würde mal sagen Anderes Land andereregeln. in Deutschland ist es nicht so leicht, außer ihr habt Verträgeunterschrieben.




> Dann erkläre mal im nächsten Vorstellungsgespräch, das DU nicht die Susi Sorglos ist, die WoW spielt - sondern jemand anders.
> Und dann beweise da nochmal.
> 
> Wobei....Du wirst nie in die Verlegenheit kommen, denn Deine Bewerbung wird gleich kommentarlos aussortiert
> ...



was hat das mit einem Vorstellungsgespräch zutuhen?

einem Chef geht es wortwörtlich einen scheißdreck an was man in der Freizeitmacht und was ist an wow so negativ, ich habe bisher von absagen beiVorstellungsgespräch gehört da die Chefs bei facebook, studiVZ oder schülerVZ Bildergesehen haben die nicht so lustig sind, wie in einer Disco sich halb tot saufenoder andere private dinge die einen peinlich wären, aber die Bilder ins i netstellen, haben selber schuld.



@X-orzist 

und was ist an der AGB der Unterschied zu einem Internet vertrag unter seinem name oder einem Handy Vertrag unter seinem namen?

es gibt es keine unterschiede alle beruhen heutzutage auf bewegung,erkennung und nutzung. 

Egal was ihr heutezutage macht ihr seit immer abrufbar, genauso wie bei der GEZ, der Schufa oder sogar das Arbeitsamt hat eure daten und geben sie heraus.

habt ihr eine creditkarte somit gibt ihr auch eure daten weiter, habt ihr ein auto somit gibt ihr noch schneller eure daten weiter. mit bloßen kennzeichen des autos kann man bei bestimmten hotlines anrufen und bekommt alle daten die man über ihn hat, es brauch man nur etwas lügen und man hat die daten(hat sternTV übrigens 4 mal schon gezeigt)

es Brauch man nur eure IP adresse dann hat man auch eure daten.

ich verstehe nicht worauf ihr hinaus wollt, wir werden schon seit jahren auf großen servern gespeichert, und erst wenn ihr es wisst das ihr auch davon betroffen seit steht ihr erst auf und schreit?

ein Bischen spät findet ihr nicht?


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NgAkWxcPBE 

haha


----------



## Selidia (8. Juli 2010)

Evilgod schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht worauf ihr hinaus wollt, wir werden schon seit jahren auf großen servern gespeichert, und erst wenn ihr es wisst das ihr auch davon betroffen seit steht ihr erst auf und schreit?
> 
> ein Bischen spät findet ihr nicht?




Bist du schwer von Begriff? Es geht nicht darum, dass unsere Daten gespeichert werden... es geht darum, dass diese so leicht zugänglich gemacht werden.. für Jeden


----------



## oliilo (8. Juli 2010)

Evilgod schrieb:


> hmm der Mitarbeiter ist auf Facebook angemeldet da sag ichnur selber schuld, die i net Seite mit der Suche nach Person ist mir schon klargewesen, ist halt so in den USA. ich würde mal sagen Anderes Land andereregeln. in Deutschland ist es nicht so leicht, außer ihr habt Verträgeunterschrieben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und zu sagen: von mir gibts schon vieles im netzt dan können sie den rest auch haben .ist besser ?!? o.0


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=-NgAkWxcPBE
> 
> haha



Wen der mit dem Tanzen begint liege ich immer auf dem Boden vor lachen das ist der RealID Style bald auf Pro7 als Film zusehen!

aber echt alle Datenkäufer tanzen diesen Tanz


----------



## Nanuuck (8. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Bei solchen Posts frage ich mich, ob der Großteil des Volkes nicht schon wie eine Marionette gesteuert wird.



Du weißt schon das wir damit spaß machen und nur sagen wollten das sowas passieren kann ?


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Bei solchen Posts frage ich mich, ob der Großteil des Volkes nicht schon wie eine Marionette gesteuert wird.



NEIN-DAS-BILDEST-DU-DIR-NUR-EIN. STOP.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilgod (8. Juli 2010)

@Selidia hättest du Mein Text gelesen hättest du Lesen können, das deine Allgemeinen daten Schon leicht zugänglich sind.

@oliilo nicht nur Im netzt auch von anderen Firmen die Daten speichern, also wird sich für dich und viele andere nichts ändern.


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

Evilgod schrieb:


> was hat das mit einem Vorstellungsgespräch zutuhen?
> 
> einem Chef geht es wortwörtlich einen scheißdreck an was man in der Freizeitmacht und was ist an wow so negativ, ich habe bisher von absagen beiVorstellungsgespräch gehört da die Chefs bei facebook, studiVZ oder schülerVZ Bildergesehen haben die nicht so lustig sind, wie in einer Disco sich halb tot saufenoder andere private dinge die einen peinlich wären, aber die Bilder ins i netstellen, haben selber schuld.



Wie naiv bist du? Jede Bewerbung die in die Engere Wahl kommt wird schon seit Jahren gegoogelt.
Mittlerweile gibt es ganze Firmen die sich darauf spezialisiert haben. 

Ich google Deinen Realnamen. Dann finde ich vermutlich irgendwelche Mailadressen.
Sowas wie Roxor44@web.de Dann suche ich weiter nach Roxxor44@web.de oder nur Roxxor44.
Da finde ich sicher noch mehr foreneinträge, vielleicht mit anderen Nicknames.
So wird eine sehr schöne Sammlung draus.

Zugegeben, diese Umfassende Suche nach Mailadressen wird sicher nur jemand für einen sehr 
gut bezahlten und verantwortungsvollen Job durchführen. Eben einen, den Du mit Deinem fehlenden Weitblick nicht bekommen kannst.

Und KEIN Personalleiter der Welt wird Dir sagen, weshalb DU nicht genommen wurdest. 
Ein Vorurteil und eine falsche Namenszuordnung reichen da schon aus. Die Welt ist voll mit Arbeitssuchenden. Da brauchen die
kein Problemkind oder jemanden von denen sie glauben, es könnte einer sein.


----------



## oliilo (8. Juli 2010)

Evilgod schrieb:


> @Selidia hättest du Mein Text gelesen hättest du Lesen können, das deine Allgemeinen daten Schon leicht zugänglich sind.
> 
> @oliilo nicht nur Im netzt auch von anderen Firmen die Daten speichern, also wird sich für dich und viele andere nichts ändern.



das bezweifel ich ich auchte auf meine daten.
auserdem geht es nicht nur um die real id es geht auch um den vertrag mit massive !


----------



## Nanuuck (8. Juli 2010)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Wie naiv bist du? Jede Bewerbung die in die Engere Wahl kommt wird schon seit Jahren gegoogelt.
> Mittlerweile gibt es ganze Firmen die sich darauf spezialisiert haben.
> 
> Ich google Deinen Realnamen. Dann finde ich vermutlich irgendwelche Mailadressen.
> ...



Und wenn dann da noch steht das man Wow Spieler ist oder war dann wirst du gleich mal aussortiert ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2010)

Und wie lange dauert es bis alle Daten von einem miteinander verknüpft werden

Kreditverhalten, Spielverhalten, Wohnverhalten, Arbeitsverhalten

Wenn wir jetzt nichts tun wird so etwas kommen

Hey Zuckerberg will genau das und damit macht er das Geld nicht durch die Werbung nein durch das Verkaufen der Daten.

Ihm ist es wurscht und er hat in Kotkick einen Schüler gefunden

Ja Meister ich werde dir Folgen und die Daten von 11 Millionen Spieler geben


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Und wenn dann da noch steht das man Wow Spieler ist oder war dann wirst du gleich mal aussortiert ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist der Grund weshalb ich das um jeden Preis vermeiden möchte.
Bisher bringt mich rein gar nichts mit WoW in Verbindung. Google kennt mich, aber nicht mit WoW.

Vorurteile reichen mir.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (8. Juli 2010)

Ihr braucht euch aber keinerlei Sorgen zu machen. Durch die Kooperation mit Facebook muss Blizzard sich an die Regeln halten die Facebook auch von den Deutschen auferlegt bekommen hat. Da heißt es

1. der Nutzer von Facebook darf selbst entscheiden, welche Persönlichen Daten Sichtbar sind

Wenn Blizzard sich nicht daran hält kann man gegen Blizzard Klage einreichen. Es ist zwar nach Amerikanischen Recht kein Datenmissbrauch, aber nach Deutschen, und wer den Deutschen einen Deutschen Realm und Zugang zu WoW gibt, muss für Uns dann auch extra eine Funktion einbauen dass wir selbst entscheiden welche Daten von uns Sichtbar sind.


----------



## hansilolol (8. Juli 2010)

Oliver schrieb:


> Ihr braucht euch aber keinerlei Sorgen zu machen. Durch die Kooperation mit Facebook muss Blizzard sich an die Regeln halten die Facebook auch von den Deutschen auferlegt bekommen hat. Da heißt es
> 
> 1. der Nutzer von Facebook darf selbst entscheiden, welche Persönlichen Daten Sichtbar sind
> 
> Wenn Blizzard sich nicht daran hält kann man gegen Blizzard Klage einreichen. Es ist zwar nach Amerikanischen Recht kein Datenmissbrauch, aber nach Deutschen, und wer den Deutschen einen Deutschen Realm und Zugang zu WoW gibt, muss für Uns dann auch extra eine Funktion einbauen dass wir selbst entscheiden welche Daten von uns Sichtbar sind.



guter witz, danke


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LGOlneoIB0&feature=related

 Damit verabschiede ich mich gute Nacht alle und schlagt euch nicht die Köpfe ein spart euch die Kraft für Blizz.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2010)

so 10k Post im DEutschen WoW-Forum


----------



## Butze666 (8. Juli 2010)

Ulfrik schrieb:


> aber ich weiss dann hugos vollen namen, und dann möchte ich nicht hugo sein XD



dann jibet nich nur virtuell uffs Jesicht sonder och sehr real , dat wird lustig. wenn se dich ingame als 12jährigen Spagg beschimpfen und dann stehste vor ihm in voller grösse und 15 jahre älter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

Mittlerweile haben sich die russischen, die spanischen, die französischen und die deutschen Foren sozusagen "vereinigt"! Es kommen am laufenden Band post, in denen die jeweiligen Communitys darum bitten, nicht aufzugeben und weiter Druck zu machen. Das nenne ich mal zusammenhalt und ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es soweit kommt.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (8. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile haben sich die russischen, die spanischen, die französischen und die deutschen Foren sozusagen "vereinigt"! Es kommen am laufenden Band post, in denen die jeweiligen Communitys darum bitten, nicht aufzugeben und weiter Druck zu machen. Das nenne ich mal zusammenhalt und ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es soweit kommt.



Genau... wir als Spieler sollten auf keinen Fall aufgeben. Wir müssen da immer weiter Druck machen. Am besten wäre natürlich wenn alle erstmal ihren Account für 1 Monat stilllegen und dann schauen wir mal wer ganz schnell die Kooperation mit Facebook wieder beendet.

Die Frage ist allerdings ob Blizzard die Abgänge egal sind. :-)


----------



## Evilgod (8. Juli 2010)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Wie naiv bist du? Jede Bewerbung die in die Engere Wahl kommt wird schon seit Jahren gegoogelt.
> Mittlerweile gibt es ganze Firmen die sich darauf spezialisiert haben.
> 
> Ich google Deinen Realnamen. Dann finde ich vermutlich irgendwelche Mailadressen.
> ...



Da muss ich dir Natürlich recht geben.


Aber wer ist so Naiv und Schreibt seine ganzen persönlichen daten ins I net rein, die meisten packen sogar noch bilder mit rein somit können sich die mitarbeiter oder der chef der firma sicher sein das es die person ist. aber es ist doch dann die schuld der person so etwas zu schreiben, es muss man mit seinen daten immer vorsichtig sein egal wie, egal wo, egal warum.

Ich habe nicht mal Ein Handy, meine i net verbindung die ich grade haben läuft nicht unter meinem namen, ich habe kein Giro konto. somit ist es schwer über mich infos zu sammeln, leider sind die meisten zu blauäugig und passen halt nicht auf und blicken somit nicht was sie sich selbst für schaden zufügen können damit.

ich muss selbst sagen die E-mail adresse die ich habe, beinhaltet mein name aber auch nicht viel mehr. auf Spieletipps wo ich unter angemeldet bin steht vor und nachname, stadt und alter. denoch kann man es zu keiner person hinzufügen da kein bild vorhanden ist, genauso wenig meine adresse oder tele nummer.
um so weniger man von sich preis gibt um so schwerer ist es von genau der person daten zu finden und zu sammeln, da ist vor und nachname nur ein kleiner tropfen auf dem heißen stein.



So nur noch eins, dann bin ich zu müde um noch zu diskutieren 

Ihr seit für eure Daten verantwortlich, egal wo es ist oder warum es so ist, aber ihr Seit immer die letzten, die Entscheiden wo der Weg Lang geht, wenn ihr aber denn weg beschreitet dann müsst ihr entscheiden ob ihr vorsichtig den weg langlaufen wollt  oder übermütig und mit erhobenen haupt den weg beschreitet, am ende seit immer ihr es die volle verantwortung Tragen.

MFG

Evilgod


----------



## Wattie (8. Juli 2010)

naja, dann heißt der Account halt Jon Doe und fertig. Activision ist der größte Fehler den Blizzard machen konnte...


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

Oliver schrieb:


> Genau... wir als Spieler sollten auf keinen Fall aufgeben. Wir müssen da immer weiter Druck machen. Am besten wäre natürlich wenn alle erstmal ihren Account für 1 Monat stilllegen und dann schauen wir mal wer ganz schnell die Kooperation mit Facebook wieder beendet.
> 
> Die Frage ist allerdings ob Blizzard die Abgänge egal sind. :-)



Das Problem an der Sache ist, das ich nicht mal mehr etwas sehen kann, worum es sich lohnen würde, zu kämpfen.
Das gute alte Dune2-Blizzard gibt es nicht mehr. Es ist mit Activision verstorben.


----------



## Leviathan666 (8. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich habe Empire Earth rausgekramt, schöner Klassiker.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du es gibt auch noch andere hunderte, prima non-MMORPG Spiele. Die hat man nur durch WoW total verdrängt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

Wattie schrieb:


> naja, dann heißt der Account halt Jon Doe und fertig. Activision ist der größte Fehler den Blizzard machen konnte...



Das werden die Obersten dort, die damals etliche Millionen dafür bekommen haben, sicher anders sehen.
Der Rest ist Kollateralschaden. Leider.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (8. Juli 2010)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Das Problem an der Sache ist, das ich nicht mal mehr etwas sehen kann, worum es sich lohnen würde, zu kämpfen.
> Das gute alte Dune2-Blizzard gibt es nicht mehr. Es ist mit Activision verstorben.



Jaja... die schöne alte Zeit... Geschichtenerzähler sind sie immer noch sehr gute, aber die Preispolitik stimmt hinten und vorne nicht mehr, geschweige denn von dem neuen Ärgernis. Kann natürlich auch sein dass das mit RealID alles von Blizz geplant ist um die Kunden von WoW weg zu lotsen weil sie bald ihr neues MMO bringen, aber warum dann noch Cataclysm bringen.

Im Grunde brauch man sich kaum aufzuregen wenn man sieht was bald alles tolles kommt: Stargate Worlds, The Old Republic, The Perfect World, World of Darkness MMO

oder schon einige die bereits draußen sind

Runes of Magic, Age of Conan, Aion. 

Es gibt ne Megapalette sollte Blizzard uns ärgern gehen wir einfach woanders hin. 

PS: Bei mir ist die Zeit noch nicht gekommen, erst wenn Blizzard soweit geht dass es so auf dem Bildschirm für jeden Sichtbar ist...

<Realname><Charaktername>

...dann bin ich weg.


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Du es gibt auch noch hunderte, prima non-MMORPG Spiele. Die hat man nur durch WoW total verdrängt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Morrowind und TES Oblivion. Auf dem PC sogar auch mit "Addons" die ganze Spielwelten mitbringen.
Nebenbei deutlich schönere Grafik und deeeeutlich mehr Rollenspiel.

Aber eben Non-MMO. Aber schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. Juli 2010)

Oliver schrieb:


> Jaja... die schöne alte Zeit... Geschichtenerzähler sind sie immer noch sehr gute, aber die Preispolitik stimmt hinten und vorne nicht mehr, geschweige denn von dem neuen Ärgernis. Kann natürlich auch sein dass das mit RealID alles von Blizz geplant ist um die Kunden von WoW weg zu lotsen weil sie bald ihr neues MMO bringen, aber warum dann noch Cataclysm bringen.



Die, die jetzt wirklich gekündigt haben kommen wohl kaum wieder.

Ganz ehrlich. StarCraft 2 werde ich nicht bezahlen. Keys findet man sicher auch so und
meinen Realnamen gebe ich nie wieder irgendwo in Internet-Verträgen in Spielen an. 
Den Fehler mache ich nur einmal.

Ich hab im Gildenforum schon gebeten, mir mal kräftig was in die Fresse zu hauen wenn 
ich so dumm bin und den Account nach dem 19.07 nochmal verlängere. Ich bin traurig darüber,
die Gilde wird mir fehlen aber ganz ehrlich: Wenn WoW ein Nicht-MMO wäre hätte ich das nach 2 Wochen gelöscht.
Kille 100 Mobs x, 50 Mobs y, warte auf Droprate von 0.5% für Item Z.

Mit LK sind die Quests besser geworden. Aber sonst.... 

Hey, stellt Euch Halo3 vor. "Okay, Waffen fertig? Und go..." "Mooooment. Ich muss erst noch Munition farmen".

Ich hatte schon 4 mal den Account storniert. Jedes mal hab ich mich wieder einbekommen. Bin hitzköpfig.
Aber in diesem Fall bin ich mir sicher, das ich nicht überreagiere.
Trotzdem hader ich mit mir.


----------



## hansilolol (9. Juli 2010)

ich werde zu 100% NICHT mehr zurück kommen.
werde meinem hobby wohl dann auch nicht mehr nachgehen, kleine addons zu coden, die NICHT veröffentlicht werden.
schade eigentlich, aber hey, gibt genügend andere addon coder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (9. Juli 2010)

Naja... ich bleibe erstmal bis es noch einen Tick schlimmer wird wie oben beschrieben. Wenn man allerdings nicht mehr verhindern kann das sein Realname angezeigt wird, dann ist auch für mich das Ende meiner WoW-Spielerei gekommen


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

Oliver schrieb:


> Naja... ich bleibe erstmal bis es noch einen Tick schlimmer wird wie oben beschrieben. Wenn man allerdings nicht mehr verhindern kann das sein Realname angezeigt wird, dann ist auch für mich das Ende meiner WoW-Spielerei gekommen



Ich sehe schon im Item-Shop

"Max Mustermann" - 40 Euro

oder mitten bei Arthas
"Dieser Schattenblitz wurde Ihnen präsentiert von....."


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Klar Deathwing bossfight, noch 10 % da ploppt ein Fenster auf " XYZ will sie bei Facebook adden uuuuund kennen sie das produkt schon" WIPE. so far


----------



## Reyvin (9. Juli 2010)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon im Item-Shop
> 
> "Max Mustermann" - 40 Euro



Wäre doch was wenn Blizzard die Anonymität für Forum per Shop verkauft...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2010)

Und die wollen doch grade die Nutzer loswerden die nicht damit einverstanden sind und das ist der beste weg dahin

warum weil WoW ein f2p MMo werden soll mit Werbeeinblendungen ingame das man über Facebook o.ä zocken kann 

wenn man sich Ausrüstung/Gold /Ruf/ Mounts kaufen muß um vorran zu kommen spült es mehr Geld in die Tasche inklusive Werbeeinnahmen kommt da schon ein Batzen zusammen.

Da kann man auch getrost auf die Monatsabos verzichten.

Deswegen vergrault man erstmal die alten Spieler und holt sich neue ran die nicht so Selbstkritisch mit ihren pers. Daten umgehen.

So was nennt sich glaube Kundenreform


----------



## hansilolol (9. Juli 2010)

Reyvin schrieb:


> Wäre doch was wenn Blizzard die Anonymität für Forum per Shop verkauft...



ich denke da eher an

Jetzt NEU zum Spottpreis von nur 500€: Verstecke DEINE Real-ID im Forum, und es wird dich niemand mehr Belästigen!


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Und die wollen doch grade die Nutzer loswerden die nicht damit einverstanden sind und das ist der beste weg dahin
> 
> warum weil WoW ein f2p MMo werden soll mit Werbeeinblendungen ingame das man über Facebook o.ä zocken kann
> 
> ...



Blizzard wird beides machen. Monatsabo + Itemshop. So viel bin ich mir sicher.
Und sie werden damit durchkommen.


So, ich muss schlafen. Gute nacht.

PS: Entweder quotet man dich im WoW-Forum oder Du bist es selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> So was nennt sich glaube Kundenreform



Oder Kulturrevolution , Mao u so


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2010)

macht mein Kumpel

kann nicht mehr posten 2mal Bann


----------



## Terlian (9. Juli 2010)

Na ja, sofern man die RealID wirklich deaktivieren kann, und diese danach auch nicht über irgendwelche Addons ausgelesen wird, könnte ich mich damit noch irgendwo arrangieren... aber die Aktion mit dem Forum, das geht einen riesigen Schritt zu weit.

Das ist bei mir zumindest der berühmte Tropfen, der das Fass endgültig zum überlaufen bringt, bis zum Addon hat man die Spieler hin gehalten mit Servern, die bei einmal kräftig niesen schon in die Knie gegangen sind.

Das Kippen der Fraktionsverhältnisse hat man auch zu Gunsten von Mehreinnahmen hin genommen, und auch da soll es angeblich mit dem Addon besser werden... na wer das noch glaubt, ist selbst schuld.

Der Itemshop bekommt in regelmäßigen Abständen neue "Features", jeder Pups im Spiel wird natürlich direkt ins Arsenal übertragen, und damit die Sim Fraktion sich vollends wohl fühlt, kann man das AH von überall gegen geringe Gebühr beackern.

Fehlt doch nur noch der Service vom freundlichen asiatischen Farmer, der für einmal Anrufen, einem ein paar Tausend Gold zum Handeln direkt auf den entsprechenden AH Charakter zahlt... aber auch das wird sicher noch kommen.

Also nein, das Spiel ist ja nicht verkehrt, aber wie es sich in den letzten Jahren entwickelt hat, das muss man sich nicht mehr an tun.

Da verziehe ich mich lieber leise murrend Richtung HdRo, ist zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber erinnert mich inzwischen an die ersten Stunden in WoW vor über 5 Jahren.
Die Umstellung zu "F2P" werde ich da relativ gelassen hin nehmen, und mir erstmal in Ruhe anschauen was sich da wirklich groß verändert.

Und ja, Activision Blizzard wird WoW garantiert mit Itemshop UND monatlicher Gebühr wie bisher weiter laufen, das Angebot im Itemshop wird sogar noch weiter ausgebaut.
Irgendwann wird es mit alten Rüstungen und Waffen los gehen und sich dann immer weiter steigern... und an dem Punkt kann ich auch direkt irgendein x-beliebiges F2P spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2010)

So Leute nachti und bis morgen

vielleicht verirrt sich ein Mod hierher und liest meine Promi Frage


----------



## hansilolol (9. Juli 2010)

öäüöäü schrieb:


> Aus dem WoW Forum copy/paste :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:=)

http://www.buffed.de...d-wirklichkeit/


----------



## Uktawa (9. Juli 2010)

Hier mal eine kleine Anmerkung an alle die wie ich ihren Account gekündigt haben. Die Daten die dort gespeichert sind (Name, Geburtsdaten, Anschrift, Kontoverbindung oder Kreditkartennummer usw) werden von Blizzard nach einer Kündigen NICHT gelöscht. Die Daten sind weiterhin in den Händen von Blizzard und solange man nicht ausdrücklich einen Wiederruf aller Datenschutzverinbarungen startet, kann und wird Blizzard mit den Daten machen was sie wollen. Da haben wir alle mit anerkennung der ganzen AGB´s zugestimmt. Was die wenigsten wissen (weil sie sich die Textberge nie durch gelesen haben) ist das Ihr Blizzard erlaubt habt die Daten an dritte weiter zu geben. Das bedeutet im Klartext Blizzard kann Eure Namen, Anschrift, Geburtsdaten sowie Bankverbindungen (oder Kreditkartennummer) belibieg oft an dritte weiter geben unter dem Vorwand das dies zur Erhebung von Statistiken ect durch geführt wird. Ob sie die Daten verkaufen (oder tauschen) können wir nicht wissen.

Wer also nicht nur seinen Acc kündigen will sondern auch gezielt verhindern will das Blizzard in Zukunft weiter mit euren Daten macht was sie wollen, der muss auf postalischem Wege (eMail oder Telefon wird nicht anerkannt) sich explizit für eine gesamte Löschung aller personenbezogener Daten aussprechen. Ich hab es heute über die Supportseite versucht und daraufhin folgende Antwort via Mail erhalten:

_
 Hallo XXXXXXX, 

vielen Dank für Ihre Email. Wenn wir für Sie die permanente Löschung Ihres Battle.net Accounts einschließlich aller damit verknüpften Spiele vornehmen sollen, so kontaktieren Sie uns bitte auf postalischem Wege unter folgender Adresse: 

Blizzard Entertainment Europe 
Billing Support 
TSA 60 001 
78143 Velizy Villacoublay Cedex 
France 

Der Brief muss außer Ihrer Bestätigung zur Löschung des Accounts folgende Informationen beinhalten: 

- der Name Ihres Battle.net Accounts 
- Ihren vollständigen, im Account registrierten Namen 
- Ihre vollständige Adresse einschließlich Postleitzahl und Ort 
- Ihre geheime Frage und die Antwort darauf 
- Foto oder Scan in leserlicher Qualität eines behördlichen Ausweises wie z.B. Personalausweis, Reisepass, der den Vor- und Nachnamen des registrierten Accountinhabers zeigt. 

Bevor wir die Löschung Ihrer Daten vornehmen, möchten wir Sie auf die Konsequenzen dieser Aktion hinweisen: 

- Der Zugriff auf die Accountinhalte (z.B.: erneuter Download bereits registrierter, digitaler Produkte) ist nach dem Abschluss des Vorganges nicht mehr möglich. 
- Es findet keine Rückerstattung für bereits erworbene, oder eingetragene digitale Produkte statt 
- jeder CD-Key, der mit dem Account verknüpft wurde wird daraufhin ungültig und kann nicht wieder verwendet werden 
- die Zustellung des Newsletters wird eingestellt 
- der Account kann nach Abschluss des Vorgangs unter keinen Umständen wieder hergestellt werden

_Man sieht also man muss einigen Aufwand betreiben damit man aus den Klauen von Blizzard herraus kommt. Ich denke dem einen oder anderen wäre das zuviel Aufwand und er belässt es lieber bei der Datenspeicherung. Unter dem Motto "meine Daten haben die eh schon verkauft/weitergegeben". Und selbst dann ist nicht mal garantiert das die Daten auch komplett gelöscht werden, denn wie soll ich als Verbraucher der keinerlei Zugriff auf die Blizzarddatenbanken das überprüfen können?! 
 Trotzdem werde ich mir die Mühe machen, den Brief schreiben und meine WoW Box quasi "entwerten" lassen. Da ich angesichts der Firmenpolitik eh in keinster Weise mehr irgendetwas aus dem Hause Blizzard/Activision spielen werde, stört es mich auch nicht das alles unwiederbringlich verloren geht. Allein schon weil ich ihne sagen will: So nicht, nicht mit mir !


----------



## Terminsel (9. Juli 2010)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Ja da stimme ich dir zu. Es ist schon richtig das man nicht "Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn" darbringen sollte. Aber angesichts der Arroganz und Ignoranz die Blizzard im Moment gegen die Sturmfront der Protestler fährt, wie sollen die Leute da denn auf die Gefahren des Klarnamen aufmerksam machen? Bei Blizzard erbeiten Leute mit Hirn, das heisst sie wissen welche Gefahren das mit sich bringt und dennoch wollen sie es druch drücken. Das ist nicht nur fahrlässig das ist Vorsatz. Man geht unter Vorsatz das Risiko für den Kunden ein. Und nur dann wenn jene die in dieser Verantwortung stehen am eigenen Leiben vieleicht spüren (wie eben der eine Mitarbeiter) was sie da letztendlich dem Kunden zumuten, fangen diese vieleicht doch noch mal an drüber nach zu denken welchen Fehler sie begehen.
> Ich wünsch sicherlich keine Menschen etwas schlechtes. Aber, wer sich so gezielt gegen seine Kunden und deren Sicherheit stellt nur um Profit zu maximieren, der sollte sich später nicht beschwehren wenn eben das ganze als Bumerang zurück kommt und man sich ins eigene Fleisch schneidet.
> Ich würde niemanden dazu aufrufen diese Namen zu missbrauchen. Aber ich bin mir auch bewusst darüber das es da draussen "Freaks" gibt die eben genau das tun werden. Und in gewisser weise könnte ich es auch verstehen. Was nicht heisst das ich es gut heissen würde.



Du kannst es aber nicht an den Blizzard-Mitarbeitern auslassen, die auch nur ihre Arbeit machen. Nebenbei: Ich behaupte, Blizz weiß sehr genau, was sie da tun. Und sie rechnen damit, dass sich das einpendeln wird, so wie immer. Daher bringt es nix, nun x Blizzardnmitarbeitern zu zeigen, dass wir wissen wo sie wohnen. Blizzad hat das wahrscheinlich schon im Vorfeld durchkalkuliert, auch die Reaktion der Comm und hat entschieden, dass der Gewinn am Ende größer ist, als der Verlust.

Würden Maßnahmen nur gegen den Konzern als solches gehen, würde ich nichts sagen. Aber gegen die Mitarbeiter... das kann nicht sein.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juli 2010)

jeder der nen facebook/twitter/myspace/studivz account hat und hier nur minimal den mund gegen rl namen in dem freiwiliigen forum aufmacht ist einfach nur ähm bekloppt?


----------



## Terminsel (9. Juli 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Hallo liebe WoW Freunde,
> 
> 
> Das gilt für alle, ich weis das es momentan aufregende Themen um Wow und Blizzard gibt, aber bitte beachtet die Netiquette
> ...



Ich muss ehrlich sagen, in diesem Thema gab es bis jetzt eigentlich eher wenig aggreissives Geflame.


----------



## Terminsel (9. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Die werden es machen wenn WoW kein Geld mehr einspielt. Bzw nicht genug.
> 
> Niemand würde WoW zu nem free2play spiel machen.
> 
> ...



Du hast glaub ich nicht verstanden, welches Szenario spielbergklon vorschwebt:

Blizz macht WoW Free to play.
Blizz hat einen Vertrag mit Facebook.
Durch die gesammelten Daten kann Blizz genau auf bestimmte Persoenen zugeschnittene Werbung Geld verdienen - wahrscheinlich mehr als die 13&#8364; von den deutschen Kunden im Monat.
Aber das ist nur Theorie... jedoch... nicht allzu abwegig, wie ich finde.

Ach ja, nebenbei: Durch Datenverkauf kann man auch Geld verdienen. Diese Dinge sind einiges wert.


----------



## hansilolol (9. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Du hast glaub ich nicht verstanden, welches Szenario spielbergklon vorschwebt:
> 
> Blizz macht WoW Free to play.
> Blizz hat einen Vertrag mit Facebook.
> ...


habe ich in meinem anderen thread auch gepostet, allerdings findet er nicht wirklich leute die an einer diskussion interessiert sind :X


----------



## Terminsel (9. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Bei solchen Posts frage ich mich, ob der Großteil des Volkes nicht schon wie eine Marionette gesteuert wird.



Wir leben schon seit langem in einer Wirtschaftsdiktatur - und nein, ich bin nicht links.


----------



## Terminsel (9. Juli 2010)

Oliver schrieb:


> Ihr braucht euch aber keinerlei Sorgen zu machen. Durch die Kooperation mit Facebook muss Blizzard sich an die Regeln halten die Facebook auch von den Deutschen auferlegt bekommen hat. Da heißt es
> 
> 1. der Nutzer von Facebook darf selbst entscheiden, welche Persönlichen Daten Sichtbar sind
> 
> Wenn Blizzard sich nicht daran hält kann man gegen Blizzard Klage einreichen. Es ist zwar nach Amerikanischen Recht kein Datenmissbrauch, aber nach Deutschen, und wer den Deutschen einen Deutschen Realm und Zugang zu WoW gibt, muss für Uns dann auch extra eine Funktion einbauen dass wir selbst entscheiden welche Daten von uns Sichtbar sind.



Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Entscheidend für den Rechtsanspruch ist, wo die Server stehen und die sind meines Wissens in Frankreich.


----------



## simplename (9. Juli 2010)

zitat von Rober Kotick, Activision Boss : 

_“Die meisten der 20 Jahre, in denen ich für Wachstum bei Activision gesorgt habe, waren wir damit zufrieden, Produkte herzustellen, die attraktiv für den 16 bis 35 Jahre alten Typen sind, der kein Date für Samstagnacht abbekommen hat.”


_aha mit diesen worten will er uns also in einem netzwerk unterkriegen oder was ?! hat der typ ne macke oder liegts an seinem namen???


wer so über seine kunden denkt na prost mahlzeit !! 


das schon heftig was die alles machen wollen....und im off forum wird gekonnt ignoriert ......


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

simplename schrieb:


> zitat von Rober Kotick, Activision Boss :
> 
> _"Die meisten der 20 Jahre, in denen ich für Wachstum bei Activision gesorgt habe, waren wir damit zufrieden, Produkte herzustellen, die attraktiv für den 16 bis 35 Jahre alten Typen sind, der kein Date für Samstagnacht abbekommen hat."
> 
> ...


Activision war schon immer (Sry wen ich jetzt wen damit Verletze) DRECK


----------



## Terminsel (9. Juli 2010)

simplename schrieb:


> zitat von Rober Kotick, Activision Boss :
> 
> _"Die meisten der 20 Jahre, in denen ich für Wachstum bei Activision gesorgt habe, waren wir damit zufrieden, Produkte herzustellen, die attraktiv für den 16 bis 35 Jahre alten Typen sind, der kein Date für Samstagnacht abbekommen hat."
> 
> ...



Sehr bezeichnend ist auch die Selbstbeweihräucherung: "Die meisten der 20 Jahre, in denen ich *für Wachstum bei Activision gesorgt habe [...]*"
Ich mag mich irren, aber Activision hat in den letzten 20 Jahren sicher nicht nur Wachstum erlebt.


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

simplename schrieb:


> zitat von Rober Kotick, Activision Boss :
> 
> _"Die meisten der 20 Jahre, in denen ich für Wachstum bei Activision gesorgt habe, waren wir damit zufrieden, Produkte herzustellen, die attraktiv für den 16 bis 35 Jahre alten Typen sind, der kein Date für Samstagnacht abbekommen hat."
> _



Activison war schon immer sch**ße!


----------



## Terminsel (9. Juli 2010)

Ach ja: ichbinnichtschuld hat mir im geschlossenen Thema "Folgen der Real-ID" geantwortet. Hier meine Reaktion darauf.

1. Es gibt einen Chatbefehl, mit dem du auch die Namen anderer Spieler auslesen kannst.
2. Selbst, wenn das nicht so wäre, glaubst du doch nicht, dass ein halbwegs kompetenter Addon-Programierer nicht dazu in der Lage wäre, eine Funktion zu erstellen, die deine Daten aufnimmt, oder?


----------



## Uktawa (9. Juli 2010)

Zum Thema ignoranter Umgang mit Kunden im offiziellen WoW-Forum. Die Beiträge werden mehr und mehr, allerdings sollte man damit rechnen das die derzeitige "Kritik unerwünscht=Bann" Einstellung der CM`s dort mit Sicherheit einen hohen Prozentsatz an Spielern Mundtot gemacht hat. Ich selber bin davon betroffen und mitlerweile auch 4 meine WoW Bekannten. Perma Bann weil sie es gewagt hatten das erziehlte Forum Model in Frage zu stellen. Hier wird von Seiten Blizzards mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen ohne Rücksicht auf Kundenrechte und vor allem ohne jeden Anstand den zahlendem Kunden gegenüber.
Was in den letzten 24h an gezielten BannAktionen im Forum raus ging zeigt ganz klar auf was Blizzard von seinen Noch-Kunden hält, nämlich einen Scheissdreck (sorry für die Wortwahl) um es mal auf Deutsch zu sagen. Erstaunlich dabei ist mit welcher Schnelligkeit gebannt wird (ich rede nicht von einfachen Beitragslöschungen, sondern von Perma Bann). Bei mir waren es nach dem klicken auf "beitrag senden" genau 5 Sekunden. Ich wollte mich zum Forenbeitrag weiter lassen (was etwa 2-5 sek dauert) und da war schon die Nachricht "Forenverstoss blablabla". Offensichtlich hat man sich mehr als gut vorbereitet und ich kann mir diese Schnelligkeit (die nicht nur bei mir zu Erstaunen führte) nur dadurch erklären das man hier eine Filtersoftware geschalten hat die derzeit auf bestimmte Wortkombis anspringt.
Das Unterstreicht eigendlich nur das man bei Blizzard 100% wusste das die Spieler gegen die Ankündigung Sturm laufen werden und das man sich vorbereitet hat um den drohenden Zusammenbruch des Forums ab zu wenden. Den einen oder anderen "milden" Beitrag lies man durch um nicht den Eindruck einer offensichtlichen Massenzensur bei evtl. zukünftigen Kunden und Neukunden enstehen zu lassen. Aber allein der Beitrage von Gnorog der am Nachmittag erstellt wurde zeigt deutlich mit welchen Mitteln man nun gegen "Störenfriede" die nicht ins Konzept passen da sie es wagen Pläne zu kritisieren, umgeht. 

Zitat: Wir verstehen und begrüßen es, dass ihr gerne eure Meinung zu unseren letzten Ankündigen mitteilen möchtet. Wir erwarten allerdings, dass dies ausschließlich auf konstruktive Art und Weise geschieht. 
Leider halten sich nicht alle Forenteilnehmer daran und stören derzeit massiv die Übersicht im Forum und somit die anderen Forenteilnehmer, die sich auf konstruktive Art und Weise zu den Themen äußern möchten. 
Dies zwingt uns leider dazu, dass wir ab sofort für die nächste Zeit sämtliche Störungen direkt mit permanenten Verweisen aus den Foren ahnden. Zitat Ende.

Der letzte Satz ist dabei eigendlich der mit der Botschaft: Fresse halten oder Perma Bann!

Ich finde der heutige Tag (Donnerstag) ist der absolute Tiefpunkt in Sachen Kundenfreundlichkeit, Kundenverständnis und Kritikfähigkeit, den Blizzard in den letzten 5 Jahren hatte. Und es ist gleichzeitig der absolute Höhepunkt in den Punkten Ignoranz, Dreistigkeit und Kaltschnäuzigkeit den je eine MMO Betreiberfirma in den letzten 10 Jahren ihren Kunden gegenüber hervorbrachte. Ich persönlich hoffe wirklich das dies schwerwiegende Konsequenzen für Blizzard hat. Denn sonst könnte das Schule machen und der Markt könnte in den nächsten Jahren sowas von Kundenfeindlich werden das man stundenlang kotzen möchte.

Schlimm, schlimm...und dabei hatte alles mal so gut mit WoW angefangen...


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juli 2010)

Ein schöner Post aus dem Ami Forum:



> Seriously, I keep think people have posted all the bad things that can come of this, but really, there's more? DO NOT WANT.



was sinngemäß soviel heisst wie:

Mal ernsthaft, ich glaube, dass inzwischen alles gepostet wurde, was an Negativen aus dieser Sache erwachsen kann, aber da gibt es noch ein weiteres Argument: ICH WILL ES EINFACH NICHT




und hier noch ein Youtube link. Die Amis werde grad echt kreativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8MZSxawAnQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





BTW:
Das ist echt abgefahren, Versucht mal den Ami-Thread mitzulesen.
In der Zeit in der ich drei oder vier Posts gelesen habe (und mein Englisch geht eigentlich) komme drei neue SEITEN hinzu


Und hier noch was schönes, ein Beitrag eines Befürworteres
(ich übersetz den gleich mal und pack den original Link dazu)



> Annonym 07/07/10 (Wed) 12:18 No.65938XXX
> 
> Mir ist das eagl. Ich benutze Facebook schon seit Jahren und hab dort meinen Klarnamen angegeben. Bisher ist mir noch nie was passiert. Genaugenommen mag ich diese Änderung sogar, es wird weit weniger Trolle im Forum geben wenn man denen die Anonymität wegnimmt, *und ich kann endlich rausfinden, wer dieses Mädchen in meiner Gilde wirklich ist *(Sie hat sone abgefahrene Amazonenstimme)



der Link


----------



## Totemkrieger (9. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> und hier noch ein Youtube link. Die Amis werde grad echt kreativ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Video is echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange sie noch den Kopf in den Sand stecken...

Wenn nur die Hälfte derer,die mit Account Kündigung drohen,dass auch machen,dann wird sich das auch bei denen abzeichnen hoffe ich.


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Das Video is echt gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja ich halte meine Versprechen und eingelöst habe ich es aber gestern schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich mir das nicht antue und dann lieber War-Online Spiele !


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juli 2010)

Jetzt findet das Thema sogar schon seinen Platz in den großen überregionalen Tageszeitungen. Ich staune....



> *Aufregung um Online-Rollenspiel Namenskrieg bei World of Warcraft*
> 
> Wer einen Beitrag im offiziellen Forum von World of Warcraft schreibt, muss künftig seinen echten Namen angeben. Doch die Community wehrt sich auf ihre eigene Art.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Süddeutsche Zeitung


----------



## Duselette (9. Juli 2010)

Ein ähnlicher Bericht / Text ist bei Spiegel online zu finden: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/0,1518,705406,00.html


----------



## TAURANIX (9. Juli 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich funktionieren sollte, dann sag doch bitte hier im Forum Bescheid. Angeblich geht das nämlich nur, wenn man selbst ein bestimmtes Addon nutzt.
> Das wäre echt heftig.
> Übrigens hab ich grade gesehn, dass im Offi-Forum wohl ALLE Posts zum Thema gelöscht wurden. Langsam werd ich echt sauer, was soll das denn? Darf man nun auch keine Meinung mehr haben?
> @Baumnuss: Sry, wg. der Reportsache, hatte wohl zu viel getrunken
> ...




Also diese Zeile
*/run for i=1,100 do if BNIsSelf(i)then BNSendWhisper(i,"RealID whisper from yourself..");break end end

klappt einwandfrei.

LG
*


----------



## WilliWinzig (9. Juli 2010)

uhh der arme Blueposter.
Ich hoffe mal, er ist nicht ganz blöde und hetzt den Leuten, die seine Persöhnlichen Daten unter Pseydonym gepostet haben,
Anwälte auf den Hals.
Ich an seiner stelle würde es tun.

Immer vorausgesetzt die Geschichte ist auch wahr. 

Mich sollte es sehr wundern wenn BLizz . einen Rückzieher macht. Bisher war ihnen ihre Comm. immer ziemlich egal.
Ich habe ingame meine Freundesliste gelöscht. Alle Anfragen werden abgelehnt solange es möglich ist, in die Listen meiner
"Freunde" einsicht zu nehmen. DAS geht mmn zuweit.

Eine Progose :
Die Rea ID Geschichte in WoW wird wegen technischer Probleme verschoben. Dann wird die RealID aber mit Cata wieder Aktiv.
Alle werden Heulen, alle werden Cata kaufen, alle werden sich beruhigen. Schliesslich ist ja Weihnachten ....


----------



## Bragos (9. Juli 2010)

Duselette schrieb:


> Ein ähnlicher Bericht / Text ist bei Spiegel online zu finden: http://www.spiegel.d...t/netzpolitik/0,1518,705406,00.html




besonders gefällt mir der Sat´z "Inzwischen hat der Blizzard-Mitarbeiter sein Facebook-Profil gesperrt und seine Telefonnummer stilllegen lassen."

Warum wohl????

Was ich von mir Preis gebe bestimme immer noch und hatte nie ein Problem damit zu dem zu stehen was ich sage, mit Fake oder RL Name.
Ich habe eh so gut wie nie in dem WoW Forum gepostet weil mit dieses Forum eben nicht Gefallt. Und ich werde dort auch in Zukunft nicht posten. Wenn ich Probs mit dem Spiel habe gehe ich eben andere Wege.


----------



## eMJay (9. Juli 2010)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> uhh der arme Blueposter.
> Ich hoffe mal, er ist nicht ganz blöde und hetzt den Leuten, die seine Persöhnlichen Daten unter Pseydonym gepostet haben,
> Anwälte auf den Hals.
> Ich an seiner stelle würde es tun.
> ...


Anwälte?

Er ist doch selber schuld.

Das war nur ein Beispiel was das ganze bringt. Nur ärger!!!

Die sollen den scheiß sein lassen.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (9. Juli 2010)

@WilliWinzig

Er weiss genau das dies die Stimmung nur anheizen würden. Und er will sicher keine aufgeschlitzten reifen, eingeworfenen Fensterscheiben u.ä
Und wie der US MVP schreib ist sowas nicht so realitätsfremd.

Es ist Krieg! Ein Krieg zwischen Blizzard und den Spielern. Eigentlich schade das die Blizzard Zentralen soweit weg sind, aber hoffentlich kommen unseren amerikanischen Freunden dazu noch ein paar Ideen wenn Blizzard nicht davon abrückt.

Kann man eigentlich mit Trial Accs im Blizzard Forum posten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bite me! (9. Juli 2010)

Hm...wer weiß, vielleicht wird man jetzt nurnoch mit RealID in Inis mitgenommen. Gearcheck reicht nicht mehr. Jetzt kommt der Raidleader persönlich bei einem zuhause vorbei und inspiziert zusätzlich noch die Tauglichkeit des Pc und seiner dazugehörigen Komponenten. Sprich ohne imba Gearscore und ohne eine Hardcore-ProGamer PC-Ausstattung bleibst du vor der Ini.

Ein weiterer Vorteil der RealID: Man braucht die Leute nicht mehr im Game beleidigen wenn sie mal einen Fehler gemacht haben, sondern man kann direkt mit dem gesamten Schlachtzug bei demjenigen zuhause vorbeischauen und ihn dort zur "Rechenschaft" ziehen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Sarkasmus off*


----------



## Samweisbilbo (9. Juli 2010)

Blizzards "Datenschutzrichtlinien":

Auszug aus der offiziellen Website, Der rot markierte Teil ist doch mal interessant...
Also ich sehe keine Möglichkeit, ausser eben nichts mehr zu tun. Ich habe jedoch NICHT die Möglichkeit, festzulegen WIE sie die daten nutzen dürfen

*Welche Rechte haben Sie in Bezug auf die Speicherung, Nutzung und Weitergabe Ihrer persönlichen Daten?*

*Blizzard räumt Ihnen alle Möglichkeiten ein, genau festzulegen, in welchem Rahmen wir die erhobenen persönlichen Daten verwenden dürfen. *

Sie können sich auch mit uns in Verbindung setzen, wenn Sie neu festlegen möchten, in welchem Rahmen wir Ihre persönlichen Daten verwenden dürfen, zum Beispiel, wenn Sie nicht wollen, dass Blizzard, die Muttergesellschaft der Firma oder angeschlossene Firmen E-Mails oder Briefsendungen über ihre Produkte oder Dienstleistungsangebote an Sie verschicken. 

Sie können uns unter folgender Adresse anschreiben: Blizzard Entertainment SAS, TSA 60 001, 78143 Vélizy Villacoublay Cedex France. Sie können uns auch telefonisch erreichen, indem Sie hier klicken oder per E-Mail an: webmaster-de@blizzard.com benachrichtigen. Sie sollten uns allerdings genau mitteilen, welche Veröffentlichungen oder Dienstleistungen Sie nicht länger in Anspruch nehmen möchten, damit wir Ihren Wünschen entsprechend nachkommen können. 


*Wie sicher sind Ihre persönlichen Daten?*

Blizzard hält es für eine Frage der Ehre, dass Daten, die Sie uns senden, geschützt werden und unverändert in ihrer Originalform verbleiben. In diesem Sinne wird der Zugriff auf persönliche Daten streng überwacht. Zudem werden wir unser Möglichstes tun, um sicherzustellen, dass Drittanbieter, an die wir Ihre Daten möglicherweise übermitteln, sie mit dem selben respekt und Fokus auf Datensicherheit behandeln.


----------



## Leviathan666 (9. Juli 2010)

> Blizzard hält es für eine Frage der Ehre, dass Daten, die Sie uns senden, geschützt werden und unverändert in ihrer Originalform verbleiben. In diesem Sinne wird der Zugriff auf persönliche Daten streng überwacht. Zudem werden wir unser Möglichstes tun, um sicherzustellen, dass Drittanbieter, an die wir Ihre Daten möglicherweise übermitteln, sie mit dem selben respekt und Fokus auf Datensicherheit behandeln.



Geil. Wir haben doch noch garnicht 1. April.


----------



## hansilolol (9. Juli 2010)

HAHAHAH die süddeutsche berichtet sogar schon darüber

ich bedanke mich hier nochmals bei dem mod der mich perm. gebannt hat 
und meinen thread, indem ich zeige wie die real id ingame ausgelesen werden kann, gelöscht / geclosed hat


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (9. Juli 2010)

Zu Kotick findet hoffentlich mal jemand die gleichen Daten wie zu dem GM raus und veröffentlicht die.

Bei den 40k Antworten im US Forn sind sicher ein paar Poster die sich bei ihm persönlich bedanken wollen.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (9. Juli 2010)

*@*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]* hansilolol*[/font]*
*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]*
*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*War das der Thread wo der GM den Anfangspost gelöscht hat und dann behauptete es gäbe keine Diskussionsgrundlage mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*[/font]


----------



## hansilolol (9. Juli 2010)

Brutus schrieb:


> *@*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]* hansilolol*[/font]*
> *[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font] [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*War das der Thread wo der GM den Anfangspost gelöscht hat und dann behauptete es gäbe keine Diskussionsgrundlage mehr
> 
> 
> ...



genau der thread war es.
naja egal.. sollen sie machen was sie wollen, gibt genug fanseiten bzw communitys


----------



## ReX033 (9. Juli 2010)

wie armselig diese firma und ihre firmenpolitik ist,denken die ernsthaft die masse nimmt das schweigend hin?
den fehler haben viele in der geschichte schon gemacht,den gemeinen pöbel zu unterschätzen wenn er in einigkeit seine stimme erhebt.
nur heute stürmen wir keine bastionen mehr sondern weisen milliarden konzerne in die schranken.
soviel rückrad und zusammenhalt wünsche ich mir auch in sachen politik,die denken ja auch die können machen was sie wollen und verarschen uns genauso von vorne bis hinten......


ich wage auch einfach mal zu behaupten das viele beführworter dieses systems die CM's / GM's mit ihren Privat Chars sind,weil manche Aussagen die da getroffen werden kann mMn kein geistig gesunder,reifer und vom Konzern unabhängiger Mensch treffen......


----------



## Legendofz (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern bewusst einen Beitrag im offi-Forum zur Real ID mit einem meine ich wichtigen Thema vefasst, was wirklich bedacht werden sollte. Es war in 5 jahren WoW mein 3. Eintrag im Offi Forum (zwi im offi Thread zur real ID, die harmlos waren). Ich rechnete bereits gestern mit einem bann wenn Blizz wichtige Themen tatsächlich aus kommerziellen gründen ignorieren will. Also habe ich mir den Beitrag kopiert, auf meine E-Mail in der Arbeit geschickt und Screenshots gemacht. Es kam wie ich vermutete. ich wurde eben mit einem Perma-Bann belegt. Erstmal kopiere ich euch den Beitrag: (original)



*0. Mögliche Gefahr durch real ID! 08.07.2010 17:25:47 PDT 



Ich weiß, das es einen öffentlichen Thread gibt zu dem Thema, in dem ich auch aktiv mit diskutiere. Nur muss ich aus persönlichen Gründen und im Sinne anderer nochmal hierauf aufmerksam machen, selbst wenn ein "close" die logische Konseqenz ist. 

Das Beispiel einer mir sehr nahestehenden Dame ist mir sofort in den Sinn gekommen, als ich das erste mal von der "Real ID" las: Ihr Ingame Flirt (RP Server) mit diesem netten DK kurz nach WOTLK Release! Der zum Ingame "Stalker" wurde. ihr Vorname (und wir habens gecheckt) existiert lt. Ausweis genau 1x mal in Deutschland. Es wäre ein Leichtes für Ihn gewesen mit der real ID (auch Ingame) ihren Wohnort rauszubekommen. 

Es befinden sich mit Sicherheit allein in Deutschland um die 1,5 Mio. aktive Spieler. Niemand weiß, wer davon normal und wer nicht ganz normal ist. 

Folgendes Szenario (fiktiv): Zwei Spieler diskutieren im Forum in angemessenem Ton, wenn auch recht energisch. Einer davon ist wider Erwarten im RL ein echter Psychopath. Er nimmt also den Namen des Konkurrenten und hängt sich rein bis er ihn gefunden hat (und glaubt mir es gibt Wege ... und Psychos, die diese nutzen). Also nimmt er anstatt eines Perma-Bans lieber die Möglichkeit eines Besuches wahr um sich für die entgegnete Meinung zu rächen. 

Was in einem ganz extremen Fall passiert, weiß jeder, da muss ich nicht drauf eingehen. 

Selbiges bei Frauen, die vielleicht einfach nur ein paar Flirt-Sprüche ablassen und der andere Frauenlose Herr sich was drauf einbildet! Ich habs live erlebt, sie hatte aber Gott sei Dank den Schutz der Anonymität. 

Natürlich ist das Feature optional aber ein 16-Jähriges Mädel, das eine Weile mit einem Spieler spielt (in welcher Form auch immer) hat schnell das Vertrauen aufgebaut die Real ID zu nutzen weil sie meinetwegen noch einen Charakter bei der anderen Fraktion hat aber nicht auf die Chats mit Ihrem Ingame-Freund nicht verzichten möchte. 

Die Sache ist einfach, das dieses Feature tatsächlich auch Spieler gefährden kann meiner Meinung nach und deswegen halte ich es für angemessen, einen eigenes Thema zu eröffnen, auch wenn ich jetzt ein unangenehmes und extremes Thema anspreche. 

Auch 12-Jährige können sicher nicht abwägen, ob man sich in ein Forums-Thema mit dem wirklichen Namen einloggen solte, um mitreden zu können. 

Nehmen wir mal das Beispiel Facebook und warum das nicht ganz so gefährlich ist, weil ganz einfach jeder hier nur Leute drin hat, die wahrscheinlich keine 50 km weit weg wohnen und über i-welche Ecken Bekannte sind. Deutlich machen das Fotos, Hobbys etc. der Person. 

Aber Blizzard Spiele spielt man zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil mit Spielern, die man och nie gesehen hat und sie dennoch als Ingame-Freunde bezeichnet. Dennoch können diese "lieben" Personen im Rollenspiel, Bestien in der Wirklichkeit sein und auch nur eine Meinungsverschiedenheit animiert nicht selten Menschen zu Gräueltaten. 


Ich bitte darum abzuwägen, ob es wirklich wertvoll ist, die Forenordnung auf Kosten möglicher realer Bedrohungen zu erzwingen. 

Es muss doch hier sichere Methoden geben, Trollen die rote Karte zu zeigen. 

Über ein Statement hierzu wäre ich sehr dankbar. 



Grüße 

Légênd * 


Jetzt möchte ich mal von der buffed-Community wissen, ob ihr diesen bann für gerechtfertigt haltet oder ob ihr meiner meinung seit, das hier gezielt wichtige Themen gelöscht werden (Der Beitrag wurde gelöscht). Es gab insgesamt 17 Posts seit gestern Nacht, die diese Bedenken unterstützten.

Ich bin persönlich finds ein Unding, solch ein thema aus dem Forum zu kicken, denn meiner Meinung nach, sind diese Folgen, die schlimmsten die aus der Real ID resultieren können. Ich bitte um euer Feedback hierzu, da ich nicht wenig Lust habe, dem Support in den Hintern zu treten.


Danke schonmal


----------



## Goldgoblin (9. Juli 2010)

Das einzige was man da noch machen kann ist RealID zu deaktivieren. Dann wird man zwar nicht mehr in den neuen Foren posten können, aber wer will das denn schon noch?

siehe: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/160568-realidfreundschaftssystem-deaktiveren/


----------



## Zanny (9. Juli 2010)

Blizzard hat alle User darauf hingewiesen die offizielen Threads zu dem Thema zu benutzen und das das erstellen von neuen Posts geahndet wird, also wo ist das Problem?


----------



## H24Lucky (9. Juli 2010)

Ich finde das albern mit der RealID, jeder ist für sich selber verantwortlich und kann selber entscheiden wieviel und welche Daten zu seiner Person ins Netz gelangen !


----------



## HumanFrosty (9. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube das Problem liegt dort, dass nicht nur er durch kritische Äußerungen bzgl. der real ID einen Bann bekommen haben.
Sicherlich hätte mans auch in den entsprechenden Thread verschieben können.

Anderer Ort, gleiches Thema: Die Amerikaner dürfen ab sofort im Rahmen der Terrorbekämpfung Zugriff auf europäische 
Zahlungsverkehrsdaten zugreifen, wie Überweisungen etc... Klingt toll, oder?

Leider alles Schritte, ähnlich wie bei Schneesturm in die falsche Richtung und meines Erachtens nach auch nicht wirklich tragbar 
aus Datenschutzgründen.

So long


----------



## hansilolol (9. Juli 2010)

lustig finde ich auch, das der thread über die talentbaum änderun nur 15 seiten hat, wäre da nicht so ein trouble um die real ID hätte der thread garantiert schon die 100er marke gekratzt
gut das die leute es geschnellt haben, das der thread nur zur ablenkung gepostet wurde, anscheinend


----------



## Bobby Ross (9. Juli 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> [...]*
> ihr Vorname (und wir habens gecheckt) existiert lt. Ausweis genau 1x mal in Deutschland. Es wäre ein Leichtes für Ihn gewesen mit der real ID (auch Ingame) ihren Wohnort rauszubekommen.
> [...]*



Sag jetz aber bitte nicht, das hier nach der letzten stelle am perso geschaut habt ... das sagt nicht aus wie oft es den namen noch gibt ( ich hab an meinem Ausweis am ende ne 0 ) - das ist einfach eine Kontrollziffer die durch eine Fromel aus der andern Ziffern ( geburtstag in umgekehter reihenfolgfe und dem ablaufdatum) berechnet wird ... und hey, kein einwohnermeldeamt , behörde etc wird dir sagen wo eine person wohnt - sowas ist streng vertraulich.


----------



## Bobby Ross (9. Juli 2010)

HumanFrosty schrieb:


> [...]
> Leider alles Schritte, ähnlich wie bei Schneesturm in die falsche Richtung und meines Erachtens nach auch nicht wirklich tragbar
> aus Datenschutzgründen.
> 
> So long



Nur leider gelten bei WoW nicht die deutschen datenschutzbestimmungen, es sind die amerikanischen - und die sind bei weiten nicht so streng wie die unseren


----------



## Legendofz (9. Juli 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Blizzard hat alle User darauf hingewiesen die offizielen Threads zu dem Thema zu benutzen und das das erstellen von neuen Posts geahndet wird, also wo ist das Problem?



Ist mir bekannt. Im besagten Thread war ich gestern 3 std. Nur mal im Ernst, wenn es mit diesem real ID zeug um Ruhe in den Foren geht ok. Nur bin ich der einzige, der der Ansicht ist, das die mögliche Gefahr durchs Internet und echte Namen vor Leuten, die man noch nie gesehen hat da ist? Da kann ich doch als Weltunternehmen mit ner gewissen Verantwortung nicht einfach sagen: Du kennst unsere Forenrichtlinien und Tschüß.

Ich hätte mit meinem echten namen kein Problem, meinen namen gibts 46 mal in Deutschland. Nur was ist eben mit leuten, die recht exotische Namen haben?


----------



## Bobby Ross (9. Juli 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> Ist mir bekannt. Im besagten Thread war ich gestern 3 std. Nur mal im Ernst, wenn es mit diesem real ID zeug um Ruhe in den Foren geht ok. Nur bin ich der einzige, der der Ansicht ist, das die mögliche Gefahr durchs Internet und echte Namen vor Leuten, die man noch nie gesehen hat da ist? Da kann ich doch als Weltunternehmen mit ner gewissen Verantwortung nicht einfach sagen: Du kennst unsere Forenrichtlinien und Tschüß.
> 
> Ich hätte mit meinem echten namen kein Problem, meinen namen gibts 46 mal in Deutschland. Nur was ist eben mit leuten, die recht exotische Namen haben?



wie kommst du darauf das dein name 46 mal in D existiert ? google ? einwohnermeldeamt ?

klär uns bitte auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (9. Juli 2010)

Es sollen ja immer mehr Spiele mit Facebook verknüpft werden.
Ich hoffe ich bin nicht der einzige, der um derartige Spielehersteller einen großen Bogen macht!

Oh zum Bann: Schweinerei!


----------



## Legendofz (9. Juli 2010)

Bobby schrieb:


> wie kommst du darauf das dein name 46 mal in D existiert ? google ? einwohnermeldeamt ?
> 
> klär uns bitte auf
> 
> ...




Na ganz einfach: ich heisse Daniel Becker. Einwohnermeldeamt waren wir damals aus Neugier weil wir keine Ahnung hatten, wie Ihre Mutter auf Ihren Vornamen kam und ob dier Idee noch wer hatte. Meine Ex gibts tatsächlich nur 1ma, weshalb ich hier Ihren Namen auch nicht poste.


----------



## Antela (9. Juli 2010)

Naja .. ich finde die Änderung zwar nicht gut aber was solls? Niemand wird gezwungen ins Offizielle WOW Forum zu schreiben .. wenn Du etwas wissen willst gibts ja auch buffed.de etc ^^ Und Ingame kann man ja immer noch selber entscheiden, wer deinen RL Namen kennt und wer nicht? Oder bin ich da falsch informiert? Man muss doch zuerst auf battle.net die Anfrage annehmen ... !?


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

Antela schrieb:


> Naja .. ich finde die Änderung zwar nicht gut aber was solls? Niemand wird gezwungen ins Offizielle WOW Forum zu schreiben .. wenn Du etwas wissen willst gibts ja auch buffed.de etc ^^ Und Ingame kann man ja immer noch selber entscheiden, wer deinen RL Namen kennt und wer nicht? Oder bin ich da falsch informiert? Man muss doch zuerst auf battle.net die Anfrage annehmen ... !?



Mit Verlaub gesagt, alleine aus Hexersicht ist Buffed kompletter Schrott. Falsche Guides inc.
Und was die Nachrichten auf buffed selber angeht: Die schreiben 3-4 Tage später falsch von MMO-Champion ab.
Nichts ist älter als die Zeitung von gestern.

Wie's hier im Forum aussieht weiss ich nicht. Aber sicher nicht besser als in den Blizz-Klassenforen,
da hier die wirklich guten Leute fehlen dürften. Ohne jemanden zu nahe treten zu wollen.
Aber ihr habt eben keinen Ollidrood hier.
Trolle und Dumme gibts überall.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2010)

Gumo@all

@BuffedMods habt ihr schon meine Frage gefunden was den die Promis die ihr so kennt davon halten.

PS die können ruhig anonym bleiben aber eine Statement wäre sehr interessant


----------



## ellwood (9. Juli 2010)

Ich habe momentan eher das Gefühl das Blizz versucht über Foren-Bann den Widerstand klein zu halten, bin heute selber gebannt worden.


----------



## ReX033 (9. Juli 2010)

was ist denn jetzt daraus geworden das der rl name auch ingame angezeigt werden soll?
und was ist wenn man real id deaktiviert hat,dürfte man in diesem fall dann nicht mehr spielen?^^


----------



## disco_0711 (9. Juli 2010)

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht. Nutzt real ID nicht, nutzt die email Kontakte ingame nicht, nutzt die offizellen wow Foren nicht. PUNKT. Thema gegessen


----------



## ReX033 (9. Juli 2010)

disco_0711 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht. Nutzt real ID nicht, nutzt die email Kontakte ingame nicht, nutzt die offizellen wow Foren nicht. PUNKT. Thema gegessen



okay,kein ding,dafür zahlen wir dann aber alle nurnoch 6 euro


----------



## Legendofz (9. Juli 2010)

ellwood schrieb:


> Ich habe momentan eher das Gefühl das Blizz versucht über Foren-Bann den Widerstand klein zu halten, bin heute selber gebannt worden.




ich bin wegen des beitrags, den ich auf Seite 61 (original aus dem Offi-Forum) kopiert hab permanent gebannt worden, denke mal samt Account. Man sollte den Drecks Laden verklagen ... 10 Jahre stand ich hinter denen aber jetzt reichts, so kann man nicht mit wichtiger Kritik umgehen., Offi Thread hin oder her


----------



## ReX033 (9. Juli 2010)

eins verstehe ich aber nicht,ich habe im offi forum in bestehenden themen auch kritik geäußert aber ich bin nicht gebannt........


----------



## Legendofz (9. Juli 2010)

ReX033 schrieb:


> eins verstehe ich aber nicht,ich habe im offi forum in bestehenden themen auch kritik geäußert aber ich bin nicht gebannt........



Dann hast du wohl noch kein für die unangenehmes Thema angesprochen, ich habe auf die Gefahren durch Stalker etc. durch echte Namen hingeiwesen. Hat denen scheinbar nicht gefallen, wie gesagt wer den piost lesen will, er ist hier im thread auf seite 61. Ein Witz, statt eines Feedbacks hierauf nen Bann zu bekommen


----------



## hansilolol (9. Juli 2010)

willkommen im club, wurde wie gesagt auch gebannt , gestern!
und in meinem thread in dem ich offengelgt habe wie man ingame die real ID ausliest, wurde geclosed mit der begründig ich hätte meine posts gelöscht.. haha


----------



## ReX033 (9. Juli 2010)

vll ignorieren die mich einfach auch nur ^^ naja ich versuchs weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will auch in den club^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2010)

hehe 

mir grade eingefallen dank Kaffee

Wenn Blizzard/Activision damit durch kommt ziehen andere Spieleschmieden nach wenn diese Bastion gefallen ist DER NAME folgen andere Sachen Geburtstag, Adresse etc etc.

Dann schwappt das auf andere Bereiche Telefongesellschaften machen dann Werbung mit deinem Namen und deinem Gesicht.

Und Irgendwann weiß jeder wann du aufstehst, was du zum Frühstück ist wie dein Kot aussieht wann du zur Arbeit gehst was du da machst wann du nach Hause gehst was du dann zockst und im Fernsehen schaust welche Kondommarke du verwendest in welcher Stellung du deine Frau befriedigst und ob du einschläfst bevor sie gekommen ist.

Dann sag ich Willkommen in der Zuckerbergschen Vision


----------



## ReX033 (9. Juli 2010)

tztz,es sind (bestimmt ^^) kinder anwesend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hansilolol (9. Juli 2010)

ReX033 schrieb:


> tztz,es sind (bestimmt ^^) kinder anwesend!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



versuch es mal mit dem assi toni video, perm bann garantiert. mein erster account wurde deswegen gebannt, begründung: sexistischer beitrag. haha


----------



## Muuhkuhh (9. Juli 2010)

wie is das eigentlich...

das game is ja ab 12 jahre

wenn man wow das erste mal startet muss man ja 478358974538495738945738475394857 sachen zustimmen

da steht dann gleich im ersten fenster das man eine "echte person" ist und das man mind 18 Jahre alt ist. ^^
is mir nur grad ao aufgefallen xD


----------



## ReX033 (9. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> versuch es mal mit dem assi toni video, perm bann garantiert. mein erster account wurde deswegen gebannt, begründung: sexistischer beitrag. haha


O.o jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ^^ was soll man dazu noch sagen......


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

disco_0711 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht. Nutzt real ID nicht, nutzt die email Kontakte ingame nicht, nutzt die offizellen wow Foren nicht. PUNKT. Thema gegessen



Du kannst die RealID nicht-nicht nutzen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2010)

so den Thread

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816849845&postId=140182417068&sid=3#0

mit einer Frage da sie ja nicht in den anderen Antworten

:Werden Suchmaschinen mit Umstellung auf Real-ID die Möglichkeit haben auf das Forum zu zugreifen. 

Und somit die Namen und die Beiträge speichern können. 

Oder wird das Forum nur erreichbar sein wenn man sich eingeloogt hat. 

Also wirklich nur WoW-Spieler only????

Mal schauen wann delete


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> so den Thread
> 
> http://forums.wow-eu...2417068&sid=3#0
> 
> ...



Wurde schonmal irgendwo geschrieben. Die Foren werden wie jetzt auch anonym lesbar sein.


Ach übrigens: Hi Zhelina. Valcry hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So viele Baelgun-hexer gibts ja im forum nicht.


----------



## Legendofz (9. Juli 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> so den Thread
> 
> http://forums.wow-eu...2417068&sid=3#0
> 
> ...




Würd mich nicht wundern, wenn du nen Perma-ban dafür kriegst. Diese helden killen das halbe Forum weil sie sich tatsächlich trauen, wichtige Themen ausserhalb des mittlerweile 612 Seiten langten Offi Threads zu posten


----------



## Aquapainter (9. Juli 2010)

disco_0711 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht. Nutzt real ID nicht, nutzt die email Kontakte ingame nicht, nutzt die offizellen wow Foren nicht. PUNKT. Thema gegessen



Genao so halt ich es auch. Es wird sich sowieso nichts ändern.

Wir können diesen Thread noch auf 1000 ausweiten. Das juckt Blizzard doch nicht. 
Und Ihr seht es ja Blizzard bannt einfach statt was zu verändern...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> Würd mich nicht wundern, wenn du nen Perma-ban dafür kriegst. Diese helden killen das halbe Forum weil sie sich tatsächlich trauen, wichtige Themen ausserhalb des mittlerweile 612 Seiten langten Offi Threads zu posten



Das wäre nicht das Schlimmste.

Ich bin mittlerweile froh über meinen Perma-Bann vom September 09. 
Sollte ich weiterspielen, was ich ausschließe, und doch mal nen Trojaner bekommen,
kanns so wenigstens keiner unter meinem Namen posten.

Sicherer geht's nicht.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2010)

@Morpheus

muß dir leider mitteilen das meine Hexe untod geworden ist hab bloß vergessen Blasc zu updaten da ich es mir nicht auf dem neuen PC gezogen habe

Trotzdem grüße an meinen alten Server (sind noch ein paar Chars drauf aber der Drops WoW hat sich wohl gelutscht)

PS schau mal ins Hexenmeisterforum wer da alles gehen wird Daaron Vinador und co)


----------



## AmigaLink (9. Juli 2010)

Louvre1987 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Real ID eigentlich eine sehr gute Sachen.
> 
> Das der richtige Name angezeigt wird , finde ich vollkommen okay. ( Meine Real Freunde kennen ihn so wieso. )
> 
> ...



100% SIGN


----------



## hansilolol (9. Juli 2010)

AmigaLink schrieb:


> 100% SIGN



sign du mal lieber nicht soviel, das is jetzt das letzte mal das ich zu dem thema was sage, gibt genug posts mittlerweile, bin es auch leid es jedem einzelnen zu erklären:

euren real ID kann ingame via LUA script(addons) von fremen ausgelesen werden, egal ob ihr sie geadded habt oder nicht.schau im blizzard forum, falls du mein thread noch finden solltes.
nachdem ich diesen code veröffentlicht habe wurde WIE AUS ZUFALL mein post gelöscht


----------



## KissMePaint (9. Juli 2010)

Wer von euch ist nicht bei Facebook, Twitter, meinVZ oder sonst einer Community? Da wird auch der Name und so angezeigt. Und die E-Mail, Geburtsdatum, Wohnort, Strasse, Fotos von dir im Urlaub, beim Feiern, deine Familie.......man entscheidet immer selbst wie viel man von sich Preisgeben will. Wenn das mit der Real ID nit gefällt einfach nicht annehmen. Ich hab auch nur 2 Leute mit richtigem NAmen in meiner Liste: Mein Mann und sein Brunder. In meiner Gilde kennen sowieso alle meinen Vornahmen. Das reicht dann auch.
LG


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (9. Juli 2010)

Schlimmer ist ja dass Blizzard deine Persönlichen Daten jetzt an Dritte weitergeben darf, also deine Persönlichen Daten verkaufen. Das ist die eigentliche Gefahr und da ist es auch egal ob du Ingame RealID nutzt oder nicht, die Daten hat Blizz und mit dem Zustimmen auf den Button hast du somit deine Daten für Blizzard als Ware bereitgestellt. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn ich plötzlich Post im Briefkasten habe an Werbung die ich gar nicht angefordert habe.

Mache gleich erstmal ein Schild an den Briefkasten: "Bitte keine Werbung einwerfen"


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> muß dir leider mitteilen das meine Hexe untod geworden ist hab bloß vergessen Blasc zu updaten da ich es mir nicht auf dem neuen PC gezogen habe
> 
> Trotzdem grüße an meinen alten Server (sind noch ein paar Chars drauf aber der Drops WoW hat sich wohl gelutscht)



Untot hat eh mehr Style. Gute Entscheidung.
Aber die Gilde verlassen wollte ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

KissMePaint schrieb:


> Wer von euch ist nicht bei Facebook, Twitter, meinVZ oder sonst einer Community? Da wird auch der Name und so angezeigt. Und die E-Mail, Geburtsdatum, Wohnort, Strasse, Fotos von dir im Urlaub, beim Feiern, deine Familie.......man entscheidet immer selbst wie viel man von sich Preisgeben will. Wenn das mit der Real ID nit gefällt einfach nicht annehmen. Ich hab auch nur 2 Leute mit richtigem NAmen in meiner Liste: Mein Mann und sein Brunder. In meiner Gilde kennen sowieso alle meinen Vornahmen. Das reicht dann auch.
> LG



Wer so dumm ist und im StudiVZ immer noch mit seinem vollen Nachnamen rumläuft, ist selber Schuld. Ebenso bei Facebook.

Und deshalb änderen wir einfach unseren Nachnamen bei Blizzard im Battle.net und..... oh wait!


----------



## KissMePaint (9. Juli 2010)

Klar ist der Einfall von Blizz..........sagen wir mal unglücklich schlecht durchdacht. Big Brother is watching you. Aber sie werden den Einfall nicht wieder fallenlassen weil trotzdem genug Leute weiterspielen werden.


----------



## Dread01 (9. Juli 2010)

Ganz einfach, Account kündigen und als Grund RealID angeben.
Wenn das genug Leute machen wirds teuer und dann kommt auch eine Raktion seitens Blizzard.
Läufts natürlich wieder nur durch und alle reden lediglich darüber - dann braucht sich auch keiner wundern das sich nichts ändert.


----------



## ReX033 (9. Juli 2010)

nur EINE sekunde überlegen:

wäre dieses feature nur für uns kunden gedacht damit wir uns drüber freuen wäre es schon lange abgeblasen.
es scheint aber so als hätte die real id in erster linie einen anderen sinn....hmmm was kann das nur sein.....man hat jede menge namen und arbeitet mit facebook zusammen... was kann das nur sein

und das muss so lukrativ sein das man auf die meinung von millionen von usern welt weit auf gut deutsch scheisst (entschuldigung).


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2010)

KissMePaint schrieb:


> Wer von euch ist nicht bei Facebook, Twitter, meinVZ oder sonst einer Community? Da wird auch der Name und so angezeigt. Und die E-Mail, Geburtsdatum, Wohnort, Strasse, Fotos von dir im Urlaub, beim Feiern, deine Familie.......man entscheidet immer selbst wie viel man von sich Preisgeben will. Wenn das mit der Real ID nit gefällt einfach nicht annehmen. Ich hab auch nur 2 Leute mit richtigem NAmen in meiner Liste: Mein Mann und sein Brunder. In meiner Gilde kennen sowieso alle meinen Vornahmen. Das reicht dann auch.
> LG



So was ist Bedingung bzw was wurde Bedingung durch Gesetze 

Um Profile andere zusehen mußt du eingeloggt sein ergo selber ein Profil haben.

Und dann haben dort die Nutzer das Recht und auch die Möglichkeit es einzustellen was Sichtbar ist und was nicht.

Diese Möglichkeit wird dir im Forum später nicht gegeben


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2010)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Untot hat eh mehr Style. Gute Entscheidung.
> Aber die Gilde verlassen wollte ich auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja bei uns ist ein großteil der Gilde gewechselt weil wir uns zerstritten hatten (der alte Ost/Westkonflikt)


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

KissMePaint schrieb:


> Wer von euch ist nicht bei Facebook, Twitter, meinVZ oder sonst einer Community? Da wird auch der Name und so angezeigt. Und die E-Mail, Geburtsdatum, Wohnort, Strasse, Fotos von dir im Urlaub, beim Feiern, deine Familie.......man entscheidet immer selbst wie viel man von sich Preisgeben will. Wenn das mit der Real ID nit gefällt einfach nicht annehmen. Ich hab auch nur 2 Leute mit richtigem NAmen in meiner Liste: Mein Mann und sein Brunder. In meiner Gilde kennen sowieso alle meinen Vornahmen. Das reicht dann auch.
> LG



Ganz ehrlich ? Ich erhoffe mir, dass durch die jüngsten Vorfälle einige mal wachgerüttelt werden und erkennen, wie enorm wichtig Datenschutz im Digitalen Zeitalter ist. Das Beispiel des US CM's passt doch perfekt darauf. Ich habe es nie verstanden, warum man sich immer auf irgendwelchen Social Networks zusammen finden muss. Dann haben die Leute da an die 300 "Freunde" wovon sie 150 schonmal überhaupt nicht kennen. Ich habe nie, wirklich nie den Sinn hinter Social Networks verstanden. Für mich sind es seit jeher Plattformen auf denen Ahnungslose gnadenlos ausgebeutet werden, im Bezug auf ihre Daten. Wenn mich jemand aufklären könnte, worin der Vorteil besteht, zu so einem Netzwerk zu gehören, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Die unachtsame Bevölkerung wird viel zu sehr ausgebeutet ohne das sie es vielleicht wissen.


----------



## Boccanegra (9. Juli 2010)

[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,]*Wir sind Facebook! Deaktivieren sie ihre Privacy-Einstellungen und ergeben sie sich. Wir werden ihre Real-ID unseren Datenbanken hinzufügen. Ihre Daten werden verkauft und uns Geld bringen. Widerstand ist zwecklos!*[/font]
[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,] [/font]
[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,] [/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]*
*[/font]


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> [font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]*Wir sind Facebook! Deaktivieren sie ihre Privacy-Einstellungen und ergeben sie sich. Wir werden ihre Real-ID unseren Datenbanken hinzufügen. Ihre Daten werden verkauft und uns Geld bringen. Widerstand ist zwecklos!*[/font]
> [font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"] [/font]
> [font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"] [/font]
> [font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]*
> *[/font]



Geilo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendofz (9. Juli 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> [font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]*Wir sind Facebook! Deaktivieren sie ihre Privacy-Einstellungen und ergeben sie sich. Wir werden ihre Real-ID unseren Datenbanken hinzufügen. Ihre Daten werden verkauft und uns Geld bringen. Widerstand ist zwecklos!*[/font]
> [font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"] [/font]
> [font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"] [/font]
> [font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]*
> *[/font]



[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]*Wir sind Blizzard! Ihr küsst uns sowieso die Füße! Deaktivieren sie ihre Privacy-Einstellungen und ergeben sie sich. Wir werden ihre Real-ID unseren Datenbanken hinzufügen. Ihre Daten werden verkauft und uns Geld bringen. Widerstand ist zwecklos!*[/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"] [/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"] [/font]


----------



## KissMePaint (9. Juli 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> [font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]*Wir sind Blizzard! Ihr küsst uns sowieso die Füße! Deaktivieren sie ihre Privacy-Einstellungen und ergeben sie sich. Wir werden ihre Real-ID unseren Datenbanken hinzufügen. Ihre Daten werden verkauft und uns Geld bringen. Widerstand ist zwecklos!*[/font]
> [font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"] [/font]
> [font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"] [/font]









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

Wieso kann mir keiner meine Frage beantworten ? Gibts etwas keine Antwort darauf ? Naja, dachte ich mir.


----------



## hansilolol (9. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wieso kann mir keiner meine Frage beantworten ? Gibts etwas keine Antwort darauf ? Naja, dachte ich mir.



war doch klar, warte noch paar minuten dann is der post eh weg oder der thread dicht
traurig

ps: stand heute auch in der süddeutschen zeitung hahah


----------



## KissMePaint (9. Juli 2010)

Wenn man bedenkt wo überall Daten von uns gesammelt werden....schon allein wenn wir mit der berühmten Deutschland Card einkaufen werden Daten über unser Konsumverhalten gesammelt. Oder wenn wir im Internet etwas bestellen. Datenschutz??? Privatsphäre??? WO?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> euren real ID kann ingame via LUA script(addons) von fremen ausgelesen werden, egal ob ihr sie geadded habt oder nicht.schau im blizzard forum, falls du mein thread noch finden solltes.
> nachdem ich diesen code veröffentlicht habe wurde WIE AUS ZUFALL mein post gelöscht


nein kann sie nicht, das war ein fake


und jeder der facebook/vz acc hat aber hier wegen seinem namen heult, obwohl er sich bereits verkauft hat, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen


----------



## Terminsel (9. Juli 2010)

KissMePaint schrieb:


> Klar ist der Einfall von Blizz..........sagen wir mal unglücklich schlecht durchdacht. Big Brother is watching you. Aber sie werden den Einfall nicht wieder fallenlassen weil trotzdem genug Leute weiterspielen werden.



Nein, ist es nicht. Ich denke, es ist eher ganz genau durchdacht.

Meine Vermutung ist inzwischen, dass Blizzard seine Zielgruppe komplett verändern will. Daher werden alle Leute, die nicht in ihr neues Schema passen vergrault. Die Forenbanns, die scheinbar gut vorbereitet sind, da sie verdammt schnell von statten gehen, sprechen dafür, ebenso die teils dreisten Blueposts mit den ganzen "Ist uns doch wurscht" - Aussagen.
Aber was soll die neue Zielgruppe sein? Eben nur jene, die sich nicht um Datenschutz scheren, bzw. zu naiv/dumm sind, die Tragweite der aktuellen Datenschutzdebatte zu begreifen.
Eine solche Zielgruppe wäre
- offen für die Real-ID
- offen für die Datenweitergabe an Facebook
- evtl. offen für Ingame-Werbung (siehe hansilols Thema)

Aber um eine solche Zielgruppe aufzubauen, müssen alle Protestler erstmal raus. Denn sonst kann das System nicht funktionieren. Jeder Spieler, der die Real-ID nicht nutzt, der sich sogar dagegen ausspricht, könnte andere Spieler davon überzeugen, seine Meinung zu teilen. 

Blizzard hat dafür ein so genanntes "kalkuliertes Risiko" in Kauf genommen. Sie rechnen mit Accountkündigungen und auch mit Gewinneinbußen, jedoch versprechen sie sich auf lange Sicht durch den Vertrag mit Facebook und den Aufbau einer ganz neuen Clientel wieder großen Gewinn.
Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Blizzard auf lange Sicht das Spiel Free to play macht und seine Einnahmen durch Ingame-Werbung macht.

Meine Vermutung ist, dass diese ganze Geschichte von langer Hand geplant war und dass Blizz auch mit dem Aufschrei der Comm gerechnet hat. Aber das ist alles im Moment noch eine Theorie.

@ichbinnichtschuld: Kannst du uns bitte einen Nachweis erbringen, dass das LUA-Script ein Fake gewesen sein soll?


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> war doch klar, warte noch paar minuten dann is der post eh weg oder der thread dicht
> traurig
> 
> ps: stand heute auch in der süddeutschen zeitung hahah



Nein, ich mage meine Frage bezüglich des Sinns von Social Networks.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (9. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wieso kann mir keiner meine Frage beantworten ? Gibts etwas keine Antwort darauf ? Naja, dachte ich mir.



Naja... weil die jüngste Generation die jetzt mit WoW anfängt dann 12-30 Jahre alt sind... das sind geradezu Facebookverrückte und werden sich nicht wachrütteln lassen.


----------



## hansilolol (9. Juli 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> nein kann sie nicht, das war ein fake
> 
> 
> und jeder der facebook/vz acc hat aber hier wegen seinem namen heult, obwohl er sich bereits verkauft hat, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen



fake? hahahahahaha sry dude ich code seit wow - LUA release für wow addons.


----------



## KissMePaint (9. Juli 2010)

Über Sinn oder Unsinn der Netzwerke lässt sich streiten. Ich meine, wer sich da über 500 Freunde oder so angesammelt hat der ist meiner Meinung nach schon etwas komisch. Aber um Kontakte zu Pflegen die man sonst nicht oft sehen kann (wegen  großer Entfernung z.B.) sind meinVZ und co. schon nützlich. Das gute alte Telefon würds aber auch tun ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> @ichbinnichtschuld: Kannst du uns bitte einen Nachweis erbringen, dass das LUA-Script ein Fake gewesen sein soll?


das man seinen eigenen namen durch sich selbst anflüstern herrausfinden kann, geht, ui wie schlimm, man weiß wie man heißt.

das man den namen anderer herrausfinden kann, zb mit gearscore war ein fake um gearscore zu shcaden aber das gerücht hält sich bereits:
http://gearscoreaddon.com/forums/showthread.php?tid=552&page=1
http://gearscoreaddon.com/

@hansilolol schick mir per pm den code fürn ein kleines addon das mir den namen der leute in dala zeigt oder stfu


----------



## Najsh (9. Juli 2010)

* What's in a name? *
   Let's talk about Blizzard Real ID

    http://asnowstormbyanyothername.blogspot.com/


----------



## hansilolol (9. Juli 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> das man seinen eigenen namen durch sich selbst anflüstern herrausfinden kann, geht, ui wie schlimm, man weiß wie man heißt.
> 
> das man den namen anderer herrausfinden kann, zb mit gearscore war ein fake um gearscore zu shcaden aber das gerücht hält sich bereits:
> http://gearscoreaddo...?tid=552&page=1
> http://gearscoreaddon.com/



ich habe nich von gearscore geredet.
downloade dir ruihg mal carbonite oder DBM, dort wird diese funtkion schon getestet, und jetz posaun hier keine unwarheiten raus nur weil du es nicht einsehen willst bzw kein funken ahnung von lua hast


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

KissMePaint schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt wo überall Daten von uns gesammelt werden....schon allein wenn wir mit der berühmten Deutschland Card einkaufen werden Daten über unser Konsumverhalten gesammelt. Oder wenn wir im Internet etwas bestellen. Datenschutz??? Privatsphäre??? WO?



Tun "Wir" ganz sicher nicht. Genau wie ich Payback nicht benutze. Die 0.001 Cent die man bekommt
sind eine Beleidigung. Payback müsste mir 200 euro monatlich für die Auswertung meiner Daten zahlen.
Dann könnte man darüber reden.


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

KissMePaint schrieb:


> Über Sinn oder Unsinn der Netzwerke lässt sich streiten. Ich meine, wer sich da über 500 Freunde oder so angesammelt hat der ist meiner Meinung nach schon etwas komisch. Aber um Kontakte zu Pflegen die man sonst nicht oft sehen kann (wegen großer Entfernung z.B.) sind meinVZ und co. schon nützlich. Das gute alte Telefon würds aber auch tun ^^



E-Mail ? Telefon ?


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (9. Juli 2010)

Naja... macht euch schon mal gefasst wenn sich genug beschweren dass Blizzard entweder RealID entfernen muss, *oder* dass sie ihre Lizenz in Deutschland WoW zu vertreiben verboten wird. Dann werden wir alle umschwenken müssen. Der Datenschutz von D ist da knallhart


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> nein kann sie nicht, das war ein fake



Oohhhh. Komisch. War es nämlich nicht.

Du hast es nicht einmal ausprobiert, geschweige denn auch nur Anfängerahnung vom Programmieren.


----------



## Kaldreth (9. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn mich jemand aufklären könnte, worin der Vorteil besteht, zu so einem Netzwerk zu gehören, wäre ich sehr dankbar.



Ich hab mit 2 sehr guten Freunden wieder Kontakt, mit denen ich zu Schulzeiten sehr sehr gut befreundet war, die allerdings in die USA ausgewandert sind. Ich hab sie auf Facebook wieder getroffen und sie sogar in den Staaten besucht.

Ich werde von Bands, Personen (Promis) und anderen Organisationen auf dem laufenden gehalten! Neues Album / Konzert / Veranstaltung

Ich bin in einigen Gruppen drin, die wir im Freundeskreis gegründet haben, die sehr nützlich sind und wo Dinge organisiert werden. Quasi ein Forum.

Ich habe bestimmt mit vielen Leuten Kontakt, mit denen ich ohne Facebook keinen Kontakt mehr hätte. Sei es weil man festgestellt hat, dass man mittlerweile in der gleichen Stadt lebt oder weil man nur mal eben hören möchte wie es einem geht....

Ich bin z.B. letztes Jahr aus beruflichen Gründen in eine andere Stadt gezogen. Dort gab es in der Gruppe zu der Stadt mehrere Leute denen es ähnlich geht und man hat sich getroffen und was zusammen unternommen....


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (9. Juli 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich hab mit 2 sehr guten Freunden wieder Kontakt, mit denen ich zu Schulzeiten sehr sehr gut befreundet war, die allerdings in die USA ausgewandert sind. Ich hab sie auf Facebook wieder getroffen und sie sogar in den Staaten besucht.
> 
> Ich werde von Bands, Personen (Promis) und anderen Organisationen auf dem laufenden gehalten! Neues Album / Konzert / Veranstaltung
> 
> ...



Niemand sagt dass die Idee von Facebook schlecht echt. Nur wie sie mit deinen Daten umgeht ist unter aller Sau. Sowas wie du beschreibst ist eine der Positiven Seiten von Facebook. Aber die negativen sind leider so knallhart dass man zumindest gegen die Negativen Sachen hart durchgreifen müsste.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Appropos RealID:

[attachment=10752:5097 - humor Warcraft.JPG]


----------



## Terminsel (9. Juli 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> das man seinen eigenen namen durch sich selbst anflüstern herrausfinden kann, geht, ui wie schlimm, man weiß wie man heißt.
> 
> das man den namen anderer herrausfinden kann, zb mit gearscore war ein fake um gearscore zu shcaden aber das gerücht hält sich bereits:
> http://gearscoreaddo...?tid=552&page=1
> ...



Selbst WENN das so wäre - willst du mir erzählen, dass ein Addon-Programierer, der auch nur das Talent eines kalten Würstchens hat, nicht in der Lage wäre, ein Addon zu schreiben, das DEINE Real-ID ausliest und sie an den Nutzer des Addons weiter gibt?


----------



## Kaldreth (9. Juli 2010)

Oliver schrieb:


> Niemand sagt dass die Idee von Facebook schlecht echt. Nur wie sie mit deinen Daten umgeht ist unter aller Sau. Sowas wie du beschreibst ist eine der Positiven Seiten von Facebook. Aber die negativen sind leider so knallhart dass man zumindest gegen die Negativen Sachen hart durchgreifen müsste.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> [attachment=10752:5097 - humor Warcraft.JPG]



wieso ich hab einfach nur auf eine Frage geantwortet die da lautete "Wenn mich jemand aufklären könnte, worin der Vorteil besteht, zu so einem Netzwerk zu gehören, wäre ich sehr dankbar." 

Mehr nicht! Mir sind die negativen Seiten sehr wohl bekannt!


----------



## Terminsel (9. Juli 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> wieso ich hab einfach nur auf eine Frage geantwortet die da lautete "Wenn mich jemand aufklären könnte, worin der Vorteil besteht, zu so einem Netzwerk zu gehören, wäre ich sehr dankbar."
> 
> Mehr nicht! Mir sind die negativen Seiten sehr wohl bekannt!



Er hat dich quasi auch nur ergänzt.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juli 2010)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Oohhhh. Komisch. War es nämlich nicht.
> 
> Du hast es nicht einmal ausprobiert, geschweige denn auch nur Anfängerahnung vom Programmieren.


sicher und ich warte immernoch auf denjenigen der mir script/codeschnipsel zuschickt um den namen anderer zu erfahren, ohne das die eben jenes addon auch brauchen



Terminsel schrieb:


> Selbst WENN das so wäre - willst du mir erzählen, dass ein Addon-Programierer, der auch nur das Talent eines kalten Würstchens hat, nicht in der Lage wäre, ein Addon zu schreiben, das DEINE Real-ID ausliest und sie an den Nutzer des Addons weiter gibt?


das das geht habe ich nie bestritten!
dann einfach dieses addon, das deinen namen weitergibt nicht nutzen. addons sind open source, also kann man nixhts verstecken udn warum überhaupt verstecken? wer sollte was davon haben wenn realids verteilt werden ohne das es jemand merkt


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich hab mit 2 sehr guten Freunden wieder Kontakt, mit denen ich zu Schulzeiten sehr sehr gut befreundet war, die allerdings in die USA ausgewandert sind. Ich hab sie auf Facebook wieder getroffen und sie sogar in den Staaten besucht.
> 
> *Ich werde von Bands, Personen (Promis) und anderen Organisationen auf dem laufenden gehalten! Neues Album / Konzert / Veranstaltung
> *
> ...



Okay fein ist ja auch toll.

Aber soll ich dir ein Geheimnis verraten hab es Fett gedruckt Facebook zahlt denen ein bißchen Kohle für die Info und wenn du dann über die Verlinkung da Karten kaufst bekommt Facebook FETT KOHLE die Promis und Bands lachen sich über euch einen Ast weil ihr brav zu deren Konzerte geht.

Leute alle die mehr als 10 Mille im Jahr verdienen stecken unter eine Decke und schieben sich die Kunden gegenseitig zu, und lachen sich Krumm dabei wenn der Kunde denkt er hätte noch Entscheidungsfreiheit


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> sicher und ich warte immernoch auf denjenigen der mir script/codeschnipsel zuschickt um den namen anderer zu erfahren, ohne das die eben jenes addon auch brauchen



Und was haben wir damit zu tun?

Ich zitiere mal Douglas Adams 
"Steck Deinen Kopf in ein Schwein"


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich hab mit 2 sehr guten Freunden wieder Kontakt, mit denen ich zu Schulzeiten sehr sehr gut befreundet war, die allerdings in die USA ausgewandert sind. Ich hab sie auf Facebook wieder getroffen und sie sogar in den Staaten besucht.
> 
> Ich werde von Bands, Personen (Promis) und anderen Organisationen auf dem laufenden gehalten! Neues Album / Konzert / Veranstaltung
> 
> ...



Okay, ich denke da lässt sich wenig gegen sagen, aber ich denke, dass es durchaus auch viele andere Möglichkeiten geben würde, in Kontakt zu bleiben.


----------



## bexxter83 (9. Juli 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> nein kann sie nicht, das war ein fake
> 
> 
> und jeder der facebook/vz acc hat aber hier wegen seinem namen heult, obwohl er sich bereits verkauft hat, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen



Also, ich weiß ja nicht, obs dir jemand erzählt hat, aber bei Studivz muss man nicht seinen richtigen Namen angeben und außerdem gibts da ne Einstellung, die heißt Privatsphäre. Da kann man einstellen, wer welche Daten/'Fotos etc. anschauen kann. Und bei Facebook bin ich nicht und werd auch nie da sein. Außerdem werd ich mein Profil bei Lokalisten löschen.


----------



## Kaldreth (9. Juli 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Okay fein ist ja auch toll.
> 
> Aber soll ich dir ein Geheimnis verraten hab es Fett gedruckt Facebook zahlt denen ein bißchen Kohle für die Info und wenn du dann über die Verlinkung da Karten kaufst bekommt Facebook FETT KOHLE die Promis und Bands lachen sich über euch einen Ast weil ihr brav zu deren Konzerte geht.
> 
> Leute alle die mehr als 10 Mille im Jahr verdienen stecken unter eine Decke und schieben sich die Kunden gegenseitig zu, und lachen sich Krumm dabei wenn der Kunde denkt er hätte noch Entscheidungsfreiheit



Ich weiß nicht wo das Problem ist, dass ich zu deren Konzerte gehe!? Ich bin auf deren Konzerte gegangen auch bevor es facebook gab!

BTW ich verdiene auch mehr als 10 Mille im Jahr!

Edith:

Natürlich gibt es andere Möglichkeiten aber sei mal ehrlich irgendwie verliert man sich doch mal schnell aus den Augen oder?


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wo das Problem ist, dass ich zu deren Konzerte gehe!? Ich bin auf deren Konzerte gegangen auch bevor es facebook gab!
> 
> BTW ich verdiene auch mehr als 10 Mille im Jahr!



Mille sind in diesem Zusammenhang Millionen und nicht Tausend.


----------



## Thug (9. Juli 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Okay fein ist ja auch toll.
> 
> Aber soll ich dir ein Geheimnis verraten hab es Fett gedruckt Facebook zahlt denen ein bißchen Kohle für die Info und wenn du dann über die Verlinkung da Karten kaufst bekommt Facebook FETT KOHLE die Promis und Bands lachen sich über euch einen Ast weil ihr brav zu deren Konzerte geht.
> 
> Leute alle die mehr als 10 Mille im Jahr verdienen stecken unter eine Decke und schieben sich die Kunden gegenseitig zu, und lachen sich Krumm dabei wenn der Kunde denkt er hätte noch Entscheidungsfreiheit





wer verdient denn weniger als 10mille im jahr wenn er nicht gerade strassenmusikant ist?

naja  btt:


macht mal ne umfrage aus dem thread, meiner meinung nach geht der ganze schei... auf jeden fall zu weit, warum zum henker muss man den komplett ausgeschrieben vor- und zunamen lesen können?
Wenn wenigstens der Nachname mit X. abgekürzt wäre, man könnte fast meinen dass das FBI dahinter steckt.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juli 2010)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Und was haben wir damit zu tun?
> 
> Ich zitiere mal Douglas Adams
> "Steck Deinen Kopf in ein Schwein"


ah achso, du erzählst hier große geschichten und hast selber nicht den hauch einer ahung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


verstehe, danke


edit: carbonite test brachte garnix hervor...


----------



## Terminsel (9. Juli 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Okay fein ist ja auch toll.
> 
> Aber soll ich dir ein Geheimnis verraten hab es Fett gedruckt Facebook zahlt denen ein bißchen Kohle für die Info und wenn du dann über die Verlinkung da Karten kaufst bekommt Facebook FETT KOHLE die Promis und Bands lachen sich über euch einen Ast weil ihr brav zu deren Konzerte geht.
> 
> Leute alle die mehr als 10 Mille im Jahr verdienen stecken unter eine Decke und schieben sich die Kunden gegenseitig zu, und lachen sich Krumm dabei wenn der Kunde denkt er hätte noch Entscheidungsfreiheit



Dieses Phänomen nennt man Wirtschaftsdiktatur. Der Trick? 90% der Leute merken gar nicht, dass es eine Diktatur ist. Man erkennt das auch schön daran, dass alle Bereiche des Lebens - auch die lebenswichtigen - immer teurer werden. Wir sind der Gnade der Unternehmen ausgeliefert. Klar hab ich theoretisch die Entscheidungsfreiheit, wo ich mein Essen kaufe, wo ich meinen Strom herbekomme, etc., aber in den meisten Fällen macht es keinen großen Unterschied. Hier geht es zum Glück nur um ein Luxusprodukt, daher ist mein Ausstieg zu verschmerzen. Wenn das doch auch mit den Lebensmitteln so leicht ginge...


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ah achso, du erzählst hier große geschichten und hast selber nicht den hauch einer ahung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö, ich weiss. Nur das ich bei wowinterface Code hochgeladen habe, der den selfwhisper blockt.
Aber ist ja auch egal.

Wenn Du dir irgendwann mal ein Addon einfängst, welches Deinen namen weitersendet 
könnte das dann auch von mir sein. Aber was rede ich mit Dir überhaupt.
Du bist unter meinem Niveau.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2010)

10 Millionen Euro 

nicht Lire/Forint/Zloty/Rubel/


----------



## Terminsel (9. Juli 2010)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Nö, ich weiss. Nur das ich bei wowinterface Code hochgeladen habe, der den selfwhisper blockt.
> Aber ist ja auch egal.
> 
> Wenn Du dir irgendwann mal ein Addon einfängst, welches Deinen namen weitersendet
> ...



Entschuldige, ist dieser Code ein Addon? Oder wie/wo kommt man da ran? Könnte jemand das Ding vllt. noch mal verlinken?


----------



## LaVerne (9. Juli 2010)

Goldgoblin schrieb:


> Das einzige was man da noch machen kann ist RealID zu deaktivieren. Dann wird man zwar nicht mehr in den neuen Foren posten können, aber wer will das denn schon noch?



Dies ist doch nur ein weiterer Schritt der Implementierung von Facebook - weitere werden folgen.

Mittlerweile wird es doch sehr seltsam: 90 % der Nutzer, die es angeht (eben die Forenuser) haben sich eindeutig und vehement gegen die Einführung von Real-ID ausgesprochen - und Blizzard will um Biegen und Brechen trotzdem daran festhalten! 

Die User, die hier schreiben, sie finden das gar nicht so schlimm und sie tangiere es ja eh nicht, weil sie die Foren nicht nutzen, sollten sich überlegen, was passiert, wenn eine Änderung eingeführt wird, die sie tatsächlich berührt: Wie das derzeitige Beispiel zeigt, in dem der Protest massiver als gegen jede andere bisherige Änderung ist, werdet ihr auch dann trotz Mehrheit ignoriert werden! Alleine dafür gehört Activision-Blizzard gehörig abgewatscht, bevor so ein Firmenverhalten Schule macht!
Zusätzlich sollten sich diese User überlegen, wohin ihre eMail- und Kundenadressen wandern, wenn diese Verträge mit Facebook und Massive bestehen.

Warum hält Blizzard an dieser Foren-Einführung fest, die dem Kunden keinen Nutzen bringt? Man kann doch nur annehmen, daß Verträge mit Facebook geschlossen wurden, in denen dies fester Bestandteil ist - oder aber, daß noch Änderungen folgen werden, die eine Real-ID auch im Spiel zur Voraussetzung haben werden!

Von der Real-ID in den Foren haben wir Kunden gar nichts; im Gegenteil! Statt Trolls werden vor allen Dingen die hilfreichen Poster verschwinden. Wer nicht möchte, daß sein Name in Suchmaschinen auftaucht, kann dort nichts mehr posten.

Wer hat also einen Vorteil von der Foren-Real-ID außer Blizzard, Facebook und Massive (und Stalker, Pädophile und sonstige Irre)? 

Eigentlich habe ich mich auf Castratism gefreut - nach diesem Umgang mit Kunden seitens Blizzard bin ich jedoch so angewidert von dieser Firma, daß ich selbst dann kein Produkt mehr von ihnen anfassen würde, wenn die Spiele besser als Sex wären. Bei der Anmeldung habe ich dieser Firma derart vertraut, daß ich tatsächlich meinen richtigen Namen eingegeben habe, weil ich der naiven Auffassung war, meine Daten seien dort sicher und würden nicht mißbraucht! Das wird mir persönlich eine Lehre sein, wenn ich mich in Zukunft bei einem MMO anmelde!


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte einen Vorschlag wie wir noch mehr Leute erreichen könnten, gerade Ingame: Internetradio!

Dort gibt es ja oft Grußzeiten und somit könnten wir vielleicht einige auf die Problematik aufmerksam machen, die sonst keine Foren lesen etc.


----------



## Kaldreth (9. Juli 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> 10 Millionen Euro
> 
> nicht Lire/Forint/Zloty/Rubel/



Naja weil du Mille geschrieben hast und ich verdiene mehr als 10 Mille &#8364; im Jahr! 

Mille ist latein und steht für 1.000 und nicht wie viele denken für Mio!


Edith aber wie ich zu der Meinung über Blizzards Änderungen gegenüberstehe hab ich auf den Seiten zuvor schon erläutert! Es ist eine Frechheit und hätte ich noch einen laufenden Account würde ich ihn kündigen! Und somit hat es sich für mich auch erledigt mal in Cata rein zu schauen! Ich befürchte nur leider, dass sich damit auch das Thema diablo III für mich erledigt hat!


----------



## hansilolol (9. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Entschuldige, ist dieser Code ein Addon? Oder wie/wo kommt man da ran? Könnte jemand das Ding vllt. noch mal verlinken?



ja klar hier:



> ich empfehle euch dieses addon drauf zu machen
> http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/blizzbugssuck.aspx
> 
> dieses addon verhindert das auslesen der real ID !
> ...



post war von mir


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Entschuldige, ist dieser Code ein Addon? Oder wie/wo kommt man da ran? Könnte jemand das Ding vllt. noch mal verlinken?



http://www.wowinterf...zzBugsSuck.html

DAS ist allerdings nicht von mir. Meines wartet noch. Aber der Code ist identisch,
also keine Eigenleistung. Ich fand RealID Blocker nur sinniger als Namen als BlizzBugsSucks.
Das findet ja keine Sau unter dem Namen, wenn man dort mal sucht.
Der Code ist allerdings trivial, den könnte jeder entwickeln. Die Idee ist aber gut.


was ich morgen noch testen muss:

Das Addon klinkt sich in die Events mit ein. Das machen andere Addons aber auch.
Von daher müsste man sicherstellen, das das Block-Addon als erstes den Event erhält.
Sprich, ich muss mal testen ob die in der alphabetischen Reihenfolge ausgeführt werden, oder nicht.
Falls ja könnte man es AAAA RealID Blocker nennen.

Zumindest wird der Selfwhisper ohne Elterliche Freigabe davon geblockt. 
Wie gesagt, ist fraglich ob nicht andere Addons "schneller" sind und den Namen doch abfangen.

Tja, mein Warlock's Choice-Necrosis Ersatz wird es wohl wegen Kündigung nicht mehr auf wowinterface schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber da würde mir eh die Zeit fehlen, das Flamefrei zu entwickeln.


----------



## bexxter83 (9. Juli 2010)

Irgendwer hatte doch gefragt, was Prominente dazu sagen. Das würde mich nämlich auch interessieren, da ja einige Prominente WoW zocken und jetzt mit Sicherheit aufhören. 
Liebe Mods, leiert doch mal ein paar Interviews an!


----------



## chaostyp1 (9. Juli 2010)

Im Endeffekt gehts nur um die Kohle. 
1.) Facebook wird in den nächsten 3-6 Monaten dazu kommen (da bin ich mir recht sicher), so nach dem Motto "sehe in WOW wenn Leute in Facebook online sind und was sie grad machen" oder "connecte dein Account mit Facebook, damit die Forenleser immer wissen was du gerade tust". Und sorry es wird genügend geben die das auch noch machen! Und das wissen die genau.
Somit bekommen Sie gut Kohle erstens direkt von Facebook und zweitens können Sie ganz neue Geschäftsmodelle mit Facebook ausklügen.

2.) Mit dem Realnamen im Forum akzeptiert BLIZZ das weniger Leute posten und am Forum teilnehmen, so der O-Ton der letzten News. Bedeutet weniger Kontrolle, weniger Moderatoren, weniger ausgelastete Server.... Unterm Strich weniger Kosten für Supoort und Wartung. 

Ob man die RealID nutzt oder nicht bzw. das Forum ist jedem selbst überlassen. Aber: Mir wollten schon ca. 10 Leute die ID anbieten, wobei ich die gar nicht richtig kenne. So Spieler mit denen man alle 2 Wochen mal was macht und kurz textet. Und dann noch so E-Mail-Adresse nach dem Motto lukas.schweinmüller@xxx.de. Im Internet gehen die Leute mit Ihren Daten sowas von leichtfertig um. wie wird das erst in WOW wo man eher der Leuten vertraut und sich Addon-Beschreibungen nicht genau durchliest. 
BLIZZ wird das schon genau analysiert haben, aber unterm Strich sparen Sie Kosten, eröffnen sich neue Geschäftsmodelle, erschließen neue Erlösmodelle und am Ende des Tages spielt 80-90% der Community mit. Jeder regt sich hier auf, aber das mal 20-30% der Spieler sagen, daß Sie einen Monat mal aussetzen um BLIZZ einen Warnschuss zu geben, da haut nicht hin.

Insofern kann man eh nix machen und BLIZZ und den Eigentümern nur Gratulieren zu den kommenden Einkünften.

Die Nachteiel wurden hier ja schon genügend aufgezählt und ich stehe auch voll dahinter - hinter der Kritik der RealID -, aber ändern wird das nix. Ist das gleiche wie die "Gesundheitsreform", jeder regt sich auf, sie ist total daneben, fast keiner will sie so, aber was kann man dagegen machen - gor nischts.


----------



## Thug (9. Juli 2010)

Hab mal die Signatur von Meneleus  vorläufig ausgeborgt, macht mehr sinn als die alte  für die nächste zeit.

Kopiert am besten alle die Signatur oder erstellt neue, wäre cool! 

Bin leider ein photoshop gimp :/


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juli 2010)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Nö, ich weiss. Nur das ich bei wowinterface Code hochgeladen habe, der den selfwhisper blockt.
> Aber ist ja auch egal.
> 
> Wenn Du dir irgendwann mal ein Addon einfängst, welches Deinen namen weitersendet
> ...


nochmal: ich habe nicht behauptet, das man nicht den eigenen namen herrausfinden kann, ich habe auch nicht abgestritten, das addons das können und ihn dann weitersenden können, nur man kann den namen von jemand anderem, der keine addons hat, nicht herrausfinden.

und der blockcode ist wie du schon sagst relativ nutzlos, ohne das du sicherstellst das er als erstes den /w abfängt


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juli 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> Irgendwer hatte doch gefragt, was Prominente dazu sagen. Das würde mich nämlich auch interessieren, da ja einige Prominente WoW zocken und jetzt mit Sicherheit aufhören.
> Liebe Mods, leiert doch mal ein paar Interviews an!



Dazu sind wir Mods garnicht in der Lage. Wir sind ehrenamtliche Helfer der Community. Also User mit erweiterten Rechten. Am besten quasselt ihr deswegen mal ZAM oder Xashija an.


----------



## hansilolol (9. Juli 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> nochmal: ich habe nicht behauptet, das man nicht den eigenen namen herrausfinden kann, ich habe auch nicht abgestritten, das addons das können und ihn dann weitersenden können, nur man kann den namen von jemand anderem, der keine addons hat, nicht herrausfinden.
> 
> und der blockcode ist wie du schon sagst relativ nutzlos, ohne das du sicherstellst das er als erstes den /w abfängt



ich bitte dich nochmals darum, kein müll über lua scripts zu posten, wenn du anscheinend 0 ahnung von der materie hast. du nervst langsam.
was meinst du denn, was der code im addon macht? richtig er blockt den whisper. meine fresse, schlimmer als im offi


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> nochmal: ich habe nicht behauptet, das man nicht den eigenen namen herrausfinden kann, ich habe auch nicht abgestritten, das addons das können und ihn dann weitersenden können, nur man kann den namen von jemand anderem, der keine addons hat, nicht herrausfinden.
> 
> und der blockcode ist wie du schon sagst relativ nutzlos, ohne das du sicherstellst das er als erstes den /w abfängt



Wer spielt das Game schon ohne Addons? Halte ich als Dämo auch für sehr schwierig ohne gescheite Procanzeige.
Nebenbei sind Bossmods für Raids mittlerweile Pflicht. Da hätte man schon sein erstes.

Zumal ich nicht glaube, das Du oder jemand anders sonst, zu blizzard noch so viel vertrauen haben sollte,
das die das nicht heimlich in Zukunft ändern. Oder einen weiteren Bug einbauen ohne es zu merken. Wie immer.

Ganz ehrlich? Auf dem PTR reichte ein /w Self um den Namen anzuzeigen. Das wurde derart oberflächlich gefixt,
das es schon nicht mehr feierlich ist. Der jetztige Bug ist derselbe Selfwhisper nur mit dem eigentlichen Befehl, der
darunter liegt. Da wurde nix gefixt, das war nur eine optische Korrektur. Die probleme liegen da tief im Quellcode.
So viel zu der Schlampigkeit der entwickler.


----------



## bexxter83 (9. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dazu sind wir Mods garnicht in der Lage. Wir sind ehrenamtliche Helfer der Community. Also User mit erweiterten Rechten. Am besten quasselt ihr deswegen mal ZAM oder Xashija an.



Oki, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dazu sind wir Mods garnicht in der Lage. Wir sind ehrenamtliche Helfer der Community. Also User mit erweiterten Rechten. Am besten quasselt ihr deswegen mal ZAM oder Xashija an.



Ja die 2 Posten ja auch ab und an hier sind die den da o haben die zu tun wegen der Beta.


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

hansilolol schrieb:


> ich bitte dich nochmals darum, kein müll über lua scripts zu posten, wenn du anscheinend 0 ahnung von der materie hast. du nervst langsam.
> was meinst du denn, was der code im addon macht? richtig er blockt den whisper. meine fresse, schlimmer als im offi



Bedingt. Er kapselt den Whisper ein und leitet ihn ggfs. weiter.
Wenn das ein anderes Addon vor dem Blocker ebenfalls macht....

Genau DAS werde ich testen. Ich mache mir mal ein "Schadaddon" mit A und Z als Namen.
Mal gucken ob die immer in derselben Reihenfolge aktiv werden. Wenn nicht, haben wir ein großes Problem.


----------



## Legendofz (9. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dazu sind wir Mods garnicht in der Lage. Wir sind ehrenamtliche Helfer der Community. Also User mit erweiterten Rechten. Am besten quasselt ihr deswegen mal ZAM oder Xashija an.




Ehrenamtliche Helfer der Community? Das doch jetzt nicht dein Enst oder?


----------



## Natar (9. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wir sind ehrenamtliche Helfer der Community.



immer für ein spässchen zu haben die guten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendofz (9. Juli 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> immer für ein spässchen zu haben die guten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wollt grad sagen. Öffentlicher Dienst ist mittlerweile auch Wow Mod. Is klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terminsel (9. Juli 2010)

Danke hansi und Morpheus. Jetzt kann ich meinen letzten Monat WoW noch relativ sorgenfrei zocken.



chaostyp1 schrieb:


> Insofern kann man eh nix machen und BLIZZ und den Eigentümern nur Gratulieren zu den kommenden Einkünften.




Doch, man kann. Man muss sich nur über eines bewusst sein: Das Spiel ist ein Luxusprodukt, das man nicht BRAUCHT. Außerdem gibt es mehr als eine gute Alternative zu WoW. Also kann man jederzeit seinen Account kündigen. Das Argument, dass das ohnehin nicht genug Leute tun werden, ist insofern hinfällig, weil man diese Kündigung für sich selbst machen sollte: Ich kann es jedenfalls nicht mit mir vereinbaren, einem solchen Unternehmen noch Geld in die Taschen zu zocken. Das heißt für mich aber auch, dass ich kommende Produkte von Blizzard meiden werde. 

Wenn man sagt, "es kündigen eh nicht genug" ist das eigentlich nur ein Argument, das man für sich selbst bringt - eine Rechtfertigung, warum man selbst seinen Account weiterlaufen lässt.


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Danke hansi und Morpheus. Jetzt kann ich meinen letzten Monat WoW noch relativ sorgenfrei zocken.



Gern geschehen. Garantiert sorgenfreier wäre es mit der elterlichen Freigabe. Die blockt die derzeit bekannten Befehle recht sicher.
(Meine linke Hand würde ich aber auch dafür nicht verwetten)


----------



## hansilolol (9. Juli 2010)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Gern geschehen. Garantiert sorgenfreier wäre es mit der elterlichen Freigabe. Die blockt die derzeit bekannten Befehle recht sicher.
> (Meine linke Hand würde ich aber auch dafür nicht verwetten)



schließe mich dem post mal an


----------



## Serephit (9. Juli 2010)

Irgendwann logst du dich morgens flott in WoW ein ein und du bekommst folgende Meldung.

Hallo Hans,

boah siehst du kacke aus. Wider die ganze nacht durchgezockt? Schule hat angerufen wo du bleibst...
Letzte Zeugnis war ja nicht so der Hit aber Wayne: du bis ein WoW hero. Btw: geh mal zu deiner Freundin, die hat Besuch von
nem anderen. Klicke *hier* für die Route. Wenn du schonmal raus gehst, bring direkt Milch mit die ist nämlich alle. 
Und nochwas: geh heute Tanken, da der Sprit morgen teurer wird und ausserdem gibt es eh Regen. Bitte kläre das alles vor
19 Uhr, da hast du Raidtermin. Ja ich weiß, du hast dich nicht eingetragen aber ich habe dich dafür angemeldet. Also sei bitte
pünktlich sonst bekommen die anderen deine Adresse. Also einen schönen Tag und bis heute Abend.

Noch was: wegen dem Sackjucken solltest du mal zum Arzt gehen...

Grüße

dein Blizzard Team mit freundlicher Genehmigung von:

- Blizzard
- Google
- Microsoft
- US Goverment und

und von Dir 
ja von DIR
du hast es akzeptiert als du saubere Luft eingeatmest hast. dadurch ist ein gültiger Vertag zustande gekommen.
Saubere Luft ist kein freies gut und kostet die Anonymität


----------



## Legendofz (9. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Danke hansi und Morpheus. Jetzt kann ich meinen letzten Monat WoW noch relativ sorgenfrei zocken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und wie man kann. Nach diesem Bann wars das. Mein WoW Interesse war ohnehin angeknackst aber mit der Art und Weise, insbesondere dem Umgang mit sachlicher Kritk wird dieser verein von mir nicht einen cent bekommen, selbst wenn ich auf mein schönes Sc2 verzichten muss. Das isses echt nicht wert... Sie waren mal top aber diesmal haben Sie den Bogen echt überspannt



Lizenzstatus: Gekündigt (Läuft ab: 25.07.2010)						
 				 Accountstufe: Wrath of the Lich King
					WoW Connect Nicht abonniert



und ichz würde jedem, der Kinder hat oder keine 18 ist, dasselbe empfehlen. Es kann nicht sein, das ein MMO mehr Macht hat als die eigene Überzeugung und Anonymität.


----------



## Terminsel (9. Juli 2010)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Gern geschehen. Garantiert sorgenfreier wäre es mit der elterlichen Freigabe. Die blockt die derzeit bekannten Befehle recht sicher.
> (Meine linke Hand würde ich aber auch dafür nicht verwetten)



Na, ich nutze beides. Doppelt hält besser und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bexxter83 (9. Juli 2010)

hab jetzt mal den ZAM wegen Interviews angeschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendofz (9. Juli 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> Irgendwann logst du dich morgens flott in WoW ein ein und du bekommst folgende Meldung.
> 
> Hallo Hans,
> 
> ...





Sehr geil^^


----------



## Kongo Otto (9. Juli 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> Ehrenamtliche Helfer der Community? Das doch jetzt nicht dein Enst oder?



Was willst du jetzt als Antwort? was daran so außergewöhnlich is oder was?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juli 2010)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Wer spielt das Game schon ohne Addons? Halte ich als Dämo auch für sehr schwierig ohne gescheite Procanzeige.
> Nebenbei sind Bossmods für Raids mittlerweile Pflicht. Da hätte man schon sein erstes.


und genau hier setze ich auf die selbstregulierung der community. Neue Addons werden sich in zukunft wohl imemr critisch betrachtet und nach eben der ausnutzung dieser sicherheitslücke und dem sammeln/weitersenden von realids durchsucht. stellt sich herraus, das zb dbm realids versendet, wird dbm in der popularität abstürzen und es wird kleine hotfixes geben die es unterbinden.
zum glück sind jegliche addons open source und es gibt genug leut wie du anscheinend, die richtige tiefgang ahnung haben und die hälfte der luabefehle die wow nutzt auswendig kennen, soetwas also schnell finden.

ich programier in lua nur oberflächlich, ich suche halt noch online bei jedem problem nach dem richtigen befehl, aber ich bin nicht so ahungslos wie du es hier vielleicht glauben machen willst.
ich habe eben carbonite 3.340, was hansi angesprochen hatte, nach jeglichen BattleNet befehlen durchsucht und es gibt keine, kein selfwhisper, garnichts.
Ich gehe davon aus das die API liste in bezug auf das thema vollständig ist:
http://wowprogramming.com/docs/api

das mit der elternfreigabe ist momentan natürlich eine elegante lösung, aber das realid feature an sicht ist halt schon praktisch, zumal jetzt starcraft erscheint.


----------



## Legendofz (9. Juli 2010)

Kongo schrieb:


> Was willst du jetzt als Antwort? was daran so außergewöhnlich is oder was?




ich hoffe du weißt, das ehrenamtliche bedeutet... denke eher das warn joke


----------



## Serephit (9. Juli 2010)

Kongo schrieb:


> Was willst du jetzt als Antwort? was daran so außergewöhnlich is oder was?




naja wahrscheinlich wundert er sich wie man so äähhhh ich sag mal "motoviert" sein kann, sich ohne Gegenleistung (Ehrenamtlich) mit der Community äähhh auseinaderzusetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> Irgendwann logst du dich morgens flott in WoW ein ein und du bekommst folgende Meldung.
> 
> Hallo Hans,
> 
> ...



Ich kamme mir gerade so ertappt vor


----------



## Legendofz (9. Juli 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> naja wahrscheinlich wundert er sich wie man so äähhhh ich sag mal "motoviert" sein kann, sich ohne Gegenleistung (Ehrenamtlich) mit der Community äähhh auseinaderzusetzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaube kaum, das die Computec Media AG keine Gehälter zahlt


----------



## Thug (9. Juli 2010)

Also, wann treffen wir uns um zusammen nach Paris zu fahren, am besten auf Ketten!?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2010)

mal so OT

Ich glaube auch das Mods u Klassensprecher die Sache auf freiwilliger Basis hier machen, aber es besteht ja die Chance das sie wenn es weiter so gut läuft das sie übernommen werden.

Kann ja sein das sie noch studieren (Journalismus) und wenn vollendet hier ihren Arbeitsplatz haben


----------



## Serephit (9. Juli 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ich kamme mir gerade so ertappt vor



haste jucken an der piss,
weiß der teufel was es is


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> und genau hier setze ich auf die selbstregulierung der community. Neue Addons werden sich in zukunft wohl imemr critisch betrachtet und nach eben der ausnutzung dieser sicherheitslücke und dem sammeln/weitersenden von realids durchsucht. stellt sich herraus, das zb dbm realids versendet, wird dbm in der popularität abstürzen und es wird kleine hotfixes geben die es unterbinden.



Vermutlich. Aber muss das überhaupt sein? Nein. Es würde reichen wenn Blizzard die gefährlichen Befehle, die
sie selber gerade eingebaut haben, wieder rausnimmt. Andere Dinge sind auch als PROTECTED gekennzeichnet
und können nicht über LUA genutzt werden (Casts z.b. können nicht automatisiert werden).

Es wäre ein Leichtes für sie. Sie wollen es schlichtweg nur nicht. Weshalb auch immer. einen Grund wird das haben,
und sei es nur Bockigkeit der Geschäftsleitung. 

Für mich gibt es daher nur die Option, das die alle auf Anfang zurücksetzen oder ich gehe.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juli 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> Glaube kaum, das die Computec Media AG keine Gehälter zahlt


die mods sind ehrenamtlich, freiwillig hier, die arbeiten nicht für computec


----------



## Najsh (9. Juli 2010)

Moin,

als logische Konsequenz meinen account gekündigt. Alles Reden hilft meiner Meinung nach nichts.
Denn - wo, wie und mit was ich mich in meiner Freizeit vergnüge, geht niemanden an - und erst Recht nicht die gesamte
Welt die mich dann googlen darf. 

Für mich - der seine Privatssphäre schätzt eine absolute Dreistigkeit. Und ich gehe davon aus, dass 
trotz der grossen Aufregung, die Geschichte durchkommt und sobald sich die Leute daran
gewöhnt haben, die Transparenz sogar schrittweise noch erweitert wird. Aber eben ohne mich.

Und zum Abschluss:
"Die meisten der 20 Jahre, in denen ich für Wachstum bei Activision gesorgt habe, *waren wir damit zufrieden, Produkte herzustellen, die attraktiv für den 16 bis 35 Jahre alten Typen sind, der kein Date für Samstagnacht abbekommen hat*", sagte Bobby Kotick, Chef von Activision Blizzard, bei dem Analystentreffen Deutsche Bank Securities Technology Conference am Montag, 14. September 2009 in San Francisco​Dazu sag ich nur: Kiss my ass !


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2010)

www.frage ist das wahr


http://www.pcgames.de/Blizzard-Firma-15293/News/Blizzard-RealID-auch-unternehmensintern-massiv-umstritten-763574/


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juli 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> Glaube kaum, das die Computec Media AG keine Gehälter zahlt



Ich stehe nicht auf der Gehaltsliste von Computec, wenn es darum geht. Ich bin im Grunde ein stinknormaler User, dem ZAM per Handauflegen ein paar Moderationsrechte gegeben hat. Von Gottes Gnaden sozusagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serephit (9. Juli 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> Moin,
> Denn - wo, wie und mit was ich mich in meiner Freizeit vergnüge, geht niemanden an




du hast "mit wem" vergessen


----------



## Serephit (9. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich stehe nicht auf der Gehaltsliste von Computec, wenn es darum geht. Ich bin im Grunde ein stinknormaler User, dem ZAM per Handauflegen ein paar Moderationsrechte gegeben hat. Von Gottes Gnaden sozusagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




also Schwarzgeldkasse  aus Werbeeinnahmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendofz (9. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich stehe nicht auf der Gehaltsliste von Computec, wenn es darum geht. Ich bin im Grunde ein stinknormaler User, dem ZAM per Handauflegen ein paar Moderationsrechte gegeben hat. Von Gottes Gnaden sozusagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Na dann seit ihr Mods weiter wie die Blizzard CM's. Ihr seid in der Lage ne ordentliche Antwort zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gratulation übrigens zur Verlobung, schließe ich mal aus deiner Sig^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2010)

stimmt habe sogar noch wage Erinnerungen daran 

wann steigt den die nächste Grillparty bin in der Nähe von Buffed


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich stehe nicht auf der Gehaltsliste von Computec, wenn es darum geht. Ich bin im Grunde ein stinknormaler User, dem ZAM per Handauflegen ein paar Moderationsrechte gegeben hat. Von Gottes Gnaden sozusagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (9. Juli 2010)

Ich finde,dass Real-ID nicht zu weit geht
1.auf meine ingame real-id fl kommen nur Freunde denen ich vertraue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Wenn man nicht mit seinem ehcten Namen im Forum posten will dann lässt man es ebend und postet bei buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chaostyp1 (9. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Danke hansi und Morpheus. Jetzt kann ich meinen letzten Monat WoW noch relativ sorgenfrei zocken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, aber was ich meinte, ist das BLIZZ das trotzdem durchzieht und auch durchsetzt und die Leute auch noch so doof sind und die neuen Angebote in Anspruch nehmen werden und die auch noch auf ne gewisse Art toll finden. Du als Einzelner kannst schon was machen, angefangen von kritischen Forumsbeiträgen über die Kündigung deines Accounts bis hin zur persönlichen Bedrohung von verantwotlichen BLIZZ-Mitarbeitern (hoffe, jeder versteht den Spaß). Aber unterm Strich, also für WOW oder BLIZZ ändert das gar nix. Die wollen jetzt Geld sehen und das Game möglichst sinnvoll finanziell ausschlachten und auch für zukünftige Spiele aus Ihrem Haus, evtl auch aus anderen Häusern eine gewinnorientierte Grundlage für die Zukunft schaffen.

Wenn du mit Sc2 nicht nur Verkaufserlöse hast, sondern nochmal so viel über iwelche(s) verbessertes Marketing, kostenpflichtige Zusätze und Facebook-Integration, wer würde das dann nicht machen - ehrlich gesagt.

Insofern findets jeder dumm und unsozial, aber wären wir Eigentümer von BLIZZ oder dort im Vertrieb oder Marketing dann würden uns genau solche Ideen auch einfallen. Und wer würde diese nicht umsetzen, wenn sich das Gehalt nächstes Jahr verdoppelt - übertrieben gesagt.

Auf der anderen Seite wird es vielen egal sein und die werden weiter zocken, vor allem mit Sc2, Diablo3 und WOW Addon in naher Zukunft. 
Wie viele Leute kaufen sich solche Spiele nicht, weil Sie Angst vor Sicherheitslücken haben - 1%, 2%, sagen wir 5%, das holen die mit dem Ausnutzen der RealID locker wieder rein.


----------



## Winston Smith (9. Juli 2010)

In diesem Thread zu posten wird langsam sinnlos... 

immer wieder gegen die selben, kurzsichtigen Argumente derer zu posten, die nicht sehen wollen/können was die Änderungen bedeuten, ist müßig.


Interessierte, mündige Kunden haben mittlerweile an zahllosen anderen Orten im Netz die Möglichkeit sich zu informieren.

Ein Teil der Community scheint tatsächlich so auf Linie zu sein, dass sie die kommenden Änderungen blind schlucken werden. 

Gute Kunden.


Der Großteil aufgeklärter Kunden, die mit ihren Daten ohnehin verantwortungsbewusst umgehen (und auch Facebook / sonstige Networks meidet) wird gehen... 

spätestens seitdem Blizzard erklärt hat, die Änderungen trotz massiver Kritik durchzuboxen, sind viele schon gegangen.


Im Thread "Upcomming Changes to Forums" im Blizzard-Na-Forum (2395+ Seiten) hat jemand diese Situation passend mit den 1930er Jahren in Deutschland verglichen... 

Blizzards Plan geht auf - das Klima im Spiel und in den Foren WIRD sich verändern... die Intelligenz geht.

Ob das zur Qualität der Community beiträgt, ist dabei stark zu bezweifeln.



Übrigens ist der telefonische Support seit Tagen überlastet... wer vorhatte in zukunft auf das Forum einfach zu verzichten und im Falle technischer Probleme via Telefon 

auf Hilfe zu hoffen, hat damit schonmal einen guten Eindruck, wie das aussehen wird.



"Killing trolls with Real ID is like killing a cockroach with a nuke. It destroys everything, except the cockroach." - Awaniki, elitistjerks.com


PS:

Wer geht sollte unbedingt nach dem Kündigen den Rechnungssupport anrufen (kann lange dauern), sich schriftlich / via E-Mail an Blizzard wenden und dort die weitere Verwendung, bzw. die Löschung aller privaten Daten verlangen - dazu habt ihr nach den Datenschutzrichtlinien das Recht.

Tefelon:
Deutschland: 0800 101 2242 (kostenlos)
 Österreich: 0800 677 529 (kostenlos), 

Post:
Blizzard Entertainment SAS, TSA 60 001, 78143 Vélizy Villacoublay Cedex France

E-Mail:
webmaster-de@blizzard.com


----------



## Tamîkus (9. Juli 2010)

ich finde das net so schlimm schlieslich ist jedem selbst überlassen ob er seine e-mail an wow freunde weitergibt


----------



## Thug (9. Juli 2010)

Hier nochmal der Link zur Umfrage von der Süddeutschen,  votet mal mit!


Ich hoffe dass dieser ganze "realID Facebook bullshit"  bald wieder verschwunden ist...


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ich finde das net so schlimm schlieslich ist jedem selbst überlassen ob er seine e-mail an wow freunde weitergibt



Eine weitere Beule in meinem Tisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (9. Juli 2010)

Noch machen sich die meisten auch noch keine Sorgen... es reicht ja nicht ins Forum zu schreiben. Ändert aber nichts daran dass Blizzard deine Daten an Firmen bestimmt bereits weiterverkauft. Sie sind laut Vertrag mit uns dazu in Erlaubnis, da wir das Zugestimmt haben dass Blizzard persönliche Daten an Dritte weitergeben kann. 

Problem sind noch nicht mal die Werbung die Firmen dann an die persönliche Adresse schicken -> Schild mit Werbeverweigerung an den Briefkasten pappen und das Problem hat sich erledigt, kann die Werbung gleich wieder mit genommen werden. 

Problem ist eher wenn Blizzard das noch weiter macht und dann vor dem Charnamen auch dein Realname steht. Weil dann haben nicht nur Firmen die deine Daten gekauft haben deinen Namen sondern auch die Spieler, und das kann gefährlich werden wenn ein PVPler mal austickt, gab es ja vor kurzen in Frankreich bei Counterstrike der seinen Gegenspieler im RL aufgespürt hat und erstochen hat. *Das* ist die eigentliche Gefahr.


----------



## Boccanegra (9. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Eine weitere Beule in meinem Tisch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt halt Leute, die sind geborene Opfer. :-)


----------



## Legendofz (9. Juli 2010)

Winston schrieb:


> In diesem Thread zu posten wird langsam sinnlos...
> 
> immer wieder gegen die selben, kurzsichtigen Argumente derer zu posten, die nicht sehen wollen/können was die Änderungen bedeuten, ist müßig.
> 
> ...





Mir geht es bei der real ID einzig und allein um die damit verbundene Gefahr, das meine Süße von Leuten gefunden werden kann, die evtl. einen an der Klatsche haben, daher habe ich das Abo abgemeldet und auch sie wird sich nach der Nummer im Offi Forum gestern ausklinken, eine Mail mit Aufforderung meine Daten und die von Ihr zu löschen wird es geben, wenn bis Ende August der Aufschrei der Comm nicht groß genug für blizz war die Real ID zu stürzen.

Unsere Accounts laufen beide am 25.07 aus und ich habe nicht vor mich nochmal einzuloggen, eine Beschwerde Mail über die Löschung eines sehr wichtigen beitrages ist an den Blizz Support geschickt worden. Noch keine Reaktion, man sollte damit echt zur presse gehen. Eine Real ID zu planen ist eine Sache, aber logische Schlussfolgerungen über mögliche Gefahren (und das meine ich ernst) und Spieler die diese ansprechen einfach möglichst schnell aus den Foren zu entfernen damit das Image nicht leidet, ist eine Frechheit. Diese Befürchtungen kommen ja nicht von i-woher, der damalige Stalker hatte nur aufgrund der Anonymität keine Chance das Mädel zu finden. Das wird in zukunft nicht mehr so sein


----------



## Shadria (9. Juli 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ich finde das net so schlimm schlieslich ist jedem selbst überlassen ob er seine e-mail an wow freunde weitergibt



Tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und informiere dich doch bitte nochmal *genau* um was es bei der RealID und der ganzen Thematik drumherum überhaupt geht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemkrieger (9. Juli 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> Hier nochmal der Link zur Umfrage von der Süddeutschen, votet mal mit!
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe dass dieser ganze "realID Facebook bullshit" bald wieder verschwunden ist...



Ich finde die Umfrage leider nicht.

edit:

habs nur übersehen,danke


----------



## LordSubwoof (9. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich stehe nicht auf der Gehaltsliste von Computec, wenn es darum geht. Ich bin im Grunde ein stinknormaler User, dem ZAM per Handauflegen ein paar Moderationsrechte gegeben hat. Von Gottes Gnaden sozusagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




So kann man die Personalkosten auch niedrig halten.

Ein 1 Euro Jobber der nichmal mehr den Euro bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bexxter83 (9. Juli 2010)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Ich finde die Umfrage leider nicht.



Gleich rechts am Rand^^


----------



## Thug (9. Juli 2010)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Ich finde die Umfrage leider nicht.





ganz klein direkt auf der rechten Seite wenn du den Link angeklickt hast.


----------



## bloodyRevan (9. Juli 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Seit dem Patch am Mittwoch kann man sich jetzt des neuen Features RealID bedienen.
> 
> Man fragt seine Freunde nach deren Blizzard-Emailadressen, trägt sie ein und sieht ab sofort den Realen Namen, wie er bei Blizzard gemeldet ist in seiner Freundesliste. Egal mit welchen Char derjenige grad eingloggt ist.
> 
> ...



Real ID ingame ist freiwillig und du musst ja nicht jedem den du im Spiel kennst deine Daten geben, sondern eher RL Freunde.
Aber gegen das neue Foren System gibt es ein Großen "Nein Danke" von mir


----------



## Shadria (9. Juli 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> ... eine Mail mit Aufforderung meine Daten und die von Ihr zu löschen wird es geben,...



Zur Acc-Kündigung inkl. der Löschung persönlicher Daten hab ich eine Blizz-Mail bezüglich der Vorgehensweise dazu:



> Hallo XX,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Email. Wenn wir für Sie die permanente Löschung Ihres Battle.net Accounts einschließlich aller damit verknüpften Spiele vornehmen sollen, so kontaktieren Sie uns bitte auf postalischem Wege unter folgender Adresse:
> 
> ...


----------



## Legendofz (9. Juli 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> ganz klein direkt auf der rechten Seite wenn du den Link angeklickt hast.



85% für Nein, 7% für sinnvoll, 9% kommt auf die Umstände an. was wollen die noch hören? Diesmal verlieren sie jede menge Spieler und ich hoffe es tut richtig weh


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (9. Juli 2010)

bloodyRevan schrieb:


> Real ID ingame ist freiwillig und du musst ja nicht jedem den du im Spiel kennst deine Daten geben, sondern eher RL Freunde.
> Aber gegen das neue Foren System gibt es ein Großen "Nein Danke" von mir



Entschuldige, aber informiere dich ein wenig über den Hintergrund. Es geht nicht mehr darum, dass du jedem im Spiel deine Email gibst, sondern dass Blizzard all deine persönlichen Daten an Dritte verkaufen darf.


----------



## Totemkrieger (9. Juli 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> ganz klein direkt auf der rechten Seite wenn du den Link angeklickt hast.



ja ,danke.Hab`s einfach übersehen^^


----------



## Thug (9. Juli 2010)

bloodyRevan schrieb:


> Real ID ingame ist freiwillig und du musst ja nicht jedem den du im Spiel kennst deine Daten geben, sondern eher RL Freunde.
> Aber gegen das neue Foren System gibt es ein Großen "Nein Danke" von mir





Ich denke jeder von uns hat Leute, die er so gut kennt/ihnen so vertraut, dass Sie denjenigen gern mit der realID adden, ist ja ne feine Sache dieses Server-, sogar Spielübergreifende schreiben.
Aber, dass man dann noch die Möglichkeit hat von den Leuten wiederum die "realID-friendlist" einzusehen, mit allen Vor- und Zunamen der Leute die man selbst nicht kennt und auch nicht auf seiner Liste hat, ist einfach mehr als lachhaft.


----------



## bexxter83 (9. Juli 2010)

Film über Facebook - Bericht

und hier nochmal alles über Facebook bei Spiegel online:
Spiegel


----------



## HIpper (9. Juli 2010)

Oh man....mal ganz im ernst.......wenn ihr nicht wollt das Leute eure echten Namen kennen.....dann gebt einfach niemanden eure RealID und gut is......

NIEMAND ist gezwungen seine RealID weiter zu geben.
Wenns euch nicht gefällt dann lasst es halt. Spielt das spiel wie sonst auch. Für euch ändert sich doch nichts wenn ihr es nicht nutzt.

Findet euch damit ab das es leute gibt die nichts dagegen haben, bestimmten Personen, ihren richtigen Namen zu nennen und "preiszugeben".

Ich habe z.b. nur einer Person meine RealID gegeben und ich muss sagen das ist verdammt praktisch. Gerade wenn man wie ich seine 80iger auf mehrere Server verteilt hat (kann schonmal vorkommen wenn man seit Classic spielt) und trotzdem mit dem jenigen in kontakt bleibt.


Also regt euch ab. Wenn ihr es nicht mögt nutzt es nicht. Blizzard gibt euch nur die Möglichkeit, es ist kein Zwang.


----------



## Muuhkuhh (9. Juli 2010)

HIpper schrieb:


> Oh man....mal ganz im ernst.......wenn ihr nicht wollt das Leute eure echten Namen kennen.....dann gebt einfach niemanden eure RealID und gut is......
> 
> NIEMAND ist gezwungen seine RealID weiter zu geben.
> Wenns euch nicht gefällt dann lasst es halt. Spielt das spiel wie sonst auch. Für euch ändert sich doch nichts wenn ihr es nicht nutzt.
> ...



failpost is fail xD

ich weiss nich wie oft ich das schon geschrieben habe xD
was für ein geschenk =)


----------



## Thug (9. Juli 2010)

HIpper schrieb:


> Oh man....mal ganz im ernst.......wenn ihr nicht wollt das Leute eure echten Namen kennen.....dann gebt einfach niemanden eure RealID und gut is......





falsch, wenn ich in Starcraft2 einen Freund adden möchte  brauch ich seine realID, und zum anderen gehts hier auch um das Thema "Blizzard Forum" wo Du, wenn irgendwo der Schuh drückt und du was schreibst, 
auch deinen Karl Otto anzeigen musst, ob du nun willst oder nicht.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2010)

HIpper schrieb:


> Oh man....mal ganz im ernst.......wenn ihr nicht wollt das Leute eure echten Namen kennen.....dann gebt einfach niemanden eure RealID und gut is......
> 
> NIEMAND ist gezwungen seine RealID weiter zu geben.
> Wenns euch nicht gefällt dann lasst es halt. Spielt das spiel wie sonst auch. Für euch ändert sich doch nichts wenn ihr es nicht nutzt.
> ...



und die nächste Beule

es geht nicht um INGAME sondern mittlerweile auch ums Forum weil da mit RealID gepostet wird


----------



## Totemkrieger (9. Juli 2010)

HIpper schrieb:


> Oh man....mal ganz im ernst.......wenn ihr nicht wollt das Leute eure echten Namen kennen.....dann gebt einfach niemanden eure RealID und gut is......
> 
> NIEMAND ist gezwungen seine RealID weiter zu geben.
> Wenns euch nicht gefällt dann lasst es halt. Spielt das spiel wie sonst auch. Für euch ändert sich doch nichts wenn ihr es nicht nutzt.
> ...



Och so langsam möcht ich nix mehr verlinken oder erklären..es scheint immer noch Spieler zu geben die einfach nicht den Sinn dieser Debatte verstehen(wollen)?

-Real ID ingame auslesbar
-Klarnamen-Zwang in offi.Foren
-Freunde deiner Freunde sehen deine Real ID

usw. usw. usw


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Juli 2010)

Das mit dem Forum *kommt* für WoW erst, wenn Cataclysm erscheint. Für StarCraft II, wenn es erscheint.


----------



## Legendofz (9. Juli 2010)

HIpper schrieb:


> Oh man....mal ganz im ernst.......wenn ihr nicht wollt das Leute eure echten Namen kennen.....dann gebt einfach niemanden eure RealID und gut is......
> 
> NIEMAND ist gezwungen seine RealID weiter zu geben.
> Wenns euch nicht gefällt dann lasst es halt. Spielt das spiel wie sonst auch. Für euch ändert sich doch nichts wenn ihr es nicht nutzt.
> ...





Ausserdem redest du Quatsch. Wie willst du denn n Bug melden im bugforum? Auf welche Art und Weise lässt du glorreiche Ideen los? Wie genau gedenkst du den Support zu erreichen ohne 6 Wochen sturm zu klingeln?


----------



## bexxter83 (9. Juli 2010)

UND: Facebook is das Schlimmste überhaupt an der ganzen Sache, die hängen da mit drin. Da gehts um ne Menge Kohle. Siehe Link auf der vorigen Seite.


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ich finde das net so schlimm schlieslich ist jedem selbst überlassen ob er seine e-mail an wow freunde weitergibt



Viel Erfolg im weiteren Leben.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Juli 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> UND: Facebook is das Schlimmste überhaupt an der ganzen Sache, die hängen da mit drin. Da gehts um ne Menge Kohle. Siehe Link auf der vorigen Seite.



Facebook hängt nur mit drin, wenn du auch einen Facebook-Account hast. Wer keinen hat, der hat auch keine FaceBook-Integration.


----------



## Terminsel (9. Juli 2010)

chaostyp1 schrieb:


> Ja, aber was ich meinte, ist das BLIZZ das trotzdem durchzieht und auch durchsetzt und die Leute auch noch so doof sind und die neuen Angebote in Anspruch nehmen werden und die auch noch auf ne gewisse Art toll finden. Du als Einzelner kannst schon was machen, angefangen von kritischen Forumsbeiträgen über die Kündigung deines Accounts bis hin zur persönlichen Bedrohung von verantwotlichen BLIZZ-Mitarbeitern (hoffe, jeder versteht den Spaß). Aber unterm Strich, also für WOW oder BLIZZ ändert das gar nix. Die wollen jetzt Geld sehen und das Game möglichst sinnvoll finanziell ausschlachten und auch für zukünftige Spiele aus Ihrem Haus, evtl auch aus anderen Häusern eine gewinnorientierte Grundlage für die Zukunft schaffen.
> 
> Wenn du mit Sc2 nicht nur Verkaufserlöse hast, sondern nochmal so viel über iwelche(s) verbessertes Marketing, kostenpflichtige Zusätze und Facebook-Integration, wer würde das dann nicht machen - ehrlich gesagt.
> 
> ...



Deine Argumente sind nicht zu bestreiten, jedoch führen sie uns zu der Frage des Systems an sich. Man wird feststellen, dass Unternehmen inzwischen viel zu viel Macht über uns haben und dies auch ausnutzen. Und gerade deswegen ist es wichtig, dass man für sich selbst eine Grenze zieht und sich wehrt, wo es möglich ist.

WoW wird weiter erfolgreich sein - sollten sie eine Facebook-Anbindung draufpacken, dann wahrscheinlich mehr als je zuvor. Nichtsdestotrotz halte ich es für verkehrt, an dieser Stelle zu sagen "lass ich meinen Account halt weiterlaufen" (ich will dir aber jetzt nicht unterstellen, dass du sowas von dir gegeben hast)... entweder man ist dagegen, und man zeigt es, oder es ist einem egal.


----------



## Najsh (9. Juli 2010)

"Buuh scheiß Blizzard" 
"Pfui" 
"*pfeif*" 

Jeder von euch bekommt ein neues ingame Pet 

"Yeah!" 
"Blizz rocks" 
"ihr seid die geilsten" 

-------

copy & paste / aber lustig


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

HIpper schrieb:


> Oh man....mal ganz im ernst.......wenn ihr nicht wollt das Leute eure echten Namen kennen.....dann gebt einfach niemanden eure RealID und gut is......
> 
> NIEMAND ist gezwungen seine RealID weiter zu geben.
> Wenns euch nicht gefällt dann lasst es halt. Spielt das spiel wie sonst auch. Für euch ändert sich doch nichts wenn ihr es nicht nutzt.
> ...



Du weisst schon, das der erzwungene Realname in den Blizzard-Foren genau aus einem Grund eingeführt wird?
Um Leute wie DICH aus den Foren zu bekommen. TROLLE ohne Verstand.


----------



## bexxter83 (9. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Facebook hängt nur mit drin, wenn du auch einen Facebook-Account hast. Wer keinen hat, der hat auch keine FaceBook-Integration.



Aber Facebook hängt da allgemein mit Activision/Blizzard zusammen. Die scheißen auf Datenschutz und wie gesagt, Facebook scheint da wohl ne Stange Geld an Blizz bezahlt zu haben. Auch wenn man keinen Facebook-Account hat.


----------



## Thug (9. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Facebook hängt nur mit drin, wenn du auch einen Facebook-Account hast. Wer keinen hat, der hat auch keine FaceBook-Integration.



er meinte denke ich, dass  blizzard und facebook  unter eine decke stecken mit dicken verträgen und das ganze nicht mehr so leicht rückgängig gemacht werden kann...


----------



## bexxter83 (9. Juli 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> er meinte denke ich, dass blizzard und facebook unter eine decke stecken mit dicken verträgen und das ganze nicht mehr so leicht rückgängig gemacht werden kann...



SIE bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

Was echt schlimm ist sind die leute die meinen sie hätten Ahnung und Posten irgendeinen schwachsinn ... 
Und für alle die es auch noch nicht kapiert haben ein kleines Bsp der ach soooo Tollen RealID
Bestes Beispiel


----------



## Knallfix (9. Juli 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> UND: Facebook is das Schlimmste überhaupt an der ganzen Sache, die hängen da mit drin. Da gehts um ne Menge Kohle. Siehe Link auf der vorigen Seite.



this.

Es geht nur! ums Geld.
Das ganze "bessere Forum" gebrabbel seitens Blizzard ist nur ein Vorwand für die Blauäugigen.

Knall


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

HIpper schrieb:


> Oh man....mal ganz im ernst.......wenn ihr nicht wollt das Leute eure echten Namen kennen.....dann gebt einfach niemanden eure RealID und gut is......
> 
> NIEMAND ist gezwungen seine RealID weiter zu geben.
> Wenns euch nicht gefällt dann lasst es halt. Spielt das spiel wie sonst auch. Für euch ändert sich doch nichts wenn ihr es nicht nutzt.
> ...



Das ist jene Kundengruppe, durch die Blizzard nun Gewinn erzielt.


----------



## Ariwasswari (9. Juli 2010)

Weiß nicht wo das problem ist habe mein und meinen schwager da eingetragen und mehr nicht und die beiden vertrau und mein freund kennt natürlich auch mein pw aber immer dieses mimimi. die anderen bleiben mein normalen freunde


----------



## Legendofz (9. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Facebook hängt nur mit drin, wenn du auch einen Facebook-Account hast. Wer keinen hat, der hat auch keine FaceBook-Integration.





Ist doch logisch, worums hier geht. Wer sagt denn das die Goldseller nicht bereits ihren Anteil an Blizz abdrücken? Und Suchmaschinen schmeissen die leute direkt ins WoW Forum mit echten namen. Wenn dich der Exfreund deiner frau killen will und weiß das du WoW zockst? No Problem---

Die hübsche Priesterin vom RP Server und ihr Stalker, der vwollte eh immer wissen wie sie RL ausschaut. was solls... Real ID machts möglich. Fahr ich hzalt mal lüber und pack sie mir.... Diese ID ist nichts anderes als ne geldmachnummer udn noch dazu gefährlich...

Forenruhe, das ich nicht lache Blizz


----------



## Terminsel (9. Juli 2010)

Ehrlich: Langsam verliere ich die Geduld mit all den Leuten, die hier immer wieder schreiben "Ist doch egal, wers nicht mag nutzt es halt nicht..." 

*Lest mal ein paar Seiten dieses Themas und nicht nur den Eingangspost!*


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Ehrlich: Langsam verliere ich die Geduld mit all den Leuten, die hier immer wieder schreiben "Ist doch egal, wers nicht mag nutzt es halt nicht..."
> 
> *Lest mal ein paar Seiten dieses Themas und nicht nur den Eingangspost!*



Das sollte doch deutlich genug sein oder ? ... Also wer nicht Kündigt ( bei Blizz) Der tut mir ehrlich echt leid !


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juli 2010)

Na, wenn diese Anbindung dann auch auf Facebook geschaltet wird, haben wir hier unzählige Farmville-, Fishville- und weiß der Geier, wie der Schrott heißt, - Spieler. Vermutlich wird es dann tatsächlich auch FtP mit Itemshop - genauso wie der Facebook-Rotz.


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

Ariwasswari schrieb:


> Weiß nicht wo das problem ist habe mein und meinen schwager da eingetragen und mehr nicht und die beiden vertrau und mein freund kennt natürlich auch mein pw aber immer dieses mimimi. die anderen bleiben mein normalen freunde



Weiß nicht wo das problem ist habe selbst mit meinem schwager täglich Batteriesäure getrunken und mal gelesen das soll nicht schädlich sein.


----------



## Segojan (9. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Und für alle die es auch noch nicht kapiert haben ein kleines Bsp der ach soooo Tollen RealID



Die Real ID ist _dein Name_.

So etwa tausend Leute dürften deinen Namen kennen.


----------



## Terminsel (9. Juli 2010)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht wo das problem ist habe selbst mit meinem schwager täglich Batteriesäure getrunken und mal gelesen das soll nicht schädlich sein.



Made my day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (9. Juli 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> SIE bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh, verzeih mir bitte!  "Sie" natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Desweiteren ist es zukünftig nicht mehr machbar ohne seine realID als Offi bzw Gildenleitung neue Member zu rekrutieren im offiziellen Forum, was dafür am meisten genutzt wird meines Wissens.
Wieviele Gildenoffis mögen es wohl sein, die unter keinen Umständen mit WoW in Verbindung gebracht werden wollen.  Es ist ein tolles Spiel, aber wir alle haben in unserem Umfeld Leute die den Kopf schütteln
wenn Du Ihnen sagst was du machst/spielst.  Das gilt besonders für Arbeitgeber in vielen Berufsfeldern.
Ach, ich hoffe der ganze Schreck hat bald ein Ende...


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

Segojan schrieb:


> Die Real ID ist _dein Name_.
> 
> So etwa tausend Leute dürften deinen Namen kennen.



Und die wissen auch, das Du wow spielst?


----------



## Cera2 (9. Juli 2010)

Diese Leute, lieber Terminsel, sind einfach nur dumm.

Die Sache mit der Real-ID im Forum ist doch jetzt mächtig nachhinten losgegangen.



> Nachdem Blizzard seine Pläne für die Forenänderung auf Klarnamenanzeige angekündigt hat, gehen die Spieler auf die Barrikaden. Der Communitymanager "Bashiok", welcher bisher nur unter diesem Pseudonym schrieb, hat nun bereits seinen echten Namen veröffentlicht um die Spieler zu besänftigen.
> 
> Allerdings ging der Schuss mächtig nach hinten los, denn innerhalb kürzester Zeit sammelten die User alle im Internet verfügbaren Daten über ihn. Darunter befand sich unter anderem sein Lebenslauf und der Name der Schule seiner Kinder.
> 
> ...



Das Facebook eine riesengroße Schweinerei ist, sollte ja jedem bekannt sein. Schade das ich bei Buffed schon "gefällt mir" auswählen kann, füttern wir nur weiter Facebook mit Informationen über uns, die ihnen nen scheiß Dreck angehen.


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht wo das problem ist habe selbst mit meinem schwager täglich Batteriesäure getrunken und mal gelesen das soll nicht schädlich sein.




xDD 
Leider sind die Leute so doof und fallen auf den Mist rein mit dem es ist Freiwillig und du KANNST deine Freunde hinzufügen was völliger Bullshit ist da man deine Daten auslesen kann und du im Forum dazu verpflichet bist aber das Schnallen die meisten leute einfach nicht ( Ich bin selber erst 16 aber ich würde sagen diese ganzen Null ahnungs Poster sind nicht über 18 ....)

Ps: Und wie vor mir schon Gepostet wenn man überall sehen kann das du Wow Gespielt hast dann wirst du bei einer Bewerbung gleich weggelegt da die Arbeitgeber dich googeln und wer will das schon .... Es gibt viele leute in meinem Umfeld die von Wow nicht begeistert sind


----------



## biene maya (9. Juli 2010)

Wie dämlich muss man sein sich bei Facebook zu registrieren.
Aber nicht genug,es gibt tatsächlich so Helden,welche da auch noch ein Bild


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  von sich mit reinpflastern.


----------



## sucki89 (9. Juli 2010)

CUDiLLA schrieb:


> Es ist für FREUNDE gedacht, echte, richtige Freunde, und nicht die Leute aus WoW die man mal eben auf die FL packt weil sie einem bei einer Quest geholfen haben. Ich könnte eure Kritik verstehen wenn es die normale Freundesliste nicht mehr gäbe und man gezwungen wäre RealID zu nutzen - so ist es aber nicht.



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Ich finde es nützlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Das sollte doch deutlich genug sein oder ? ... Also wer nicht Kündigt ( bei Blizz) Der tut mir ehrlich echt leid !



Anders gesagt, wer nicht kündigt bringt damit:

1. => Seine Sucht zum Ausdruck

2. => Seine Naivität

3. => Seine Unwissenheit


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Leute? Es tut mir leid, dass ich hier meine Frage wiederhole, aber ich finde die nit mehr ._.

Können sich Actiblizzard und Facebook fusionieren?


----------



## Totemkrieger (9. Juli 2010)

Ariwasswari schrieb:


> Weiß nicht wo das problem ist habe mein und meinen schwager da eingetragen und mehr nicht und die beiden vertrau und mein freund kennt natürlich auch mein pw aber immer dieses mimimi. die anderen bleiben mein normalen freunde



und auch nochmal für dich...ich kopier meinen vorrigen Beitrag einfach mal.



> Och so langsam möcht ich nix mehr verlinken oder erklären..es scheint immer noch Spieler zu geben die einfach nicht den Sinn dieser Debatte verstehen(wollen)?
> 
> -Real ID ingame auslesbar
> -Klarnamen-Zwang in offi.Foren
> ...


----------



## Cera2 (9. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Leute? Es tut mir leid, dass ich hier meine Frage wiederhole, aber ich finde die nit mehr ._.
> 
> Können sich Actiblizzard und Facebook fusionieren?



Natürlich.

Btw. dank der Real-ID könnte ich jetzt einen Haufen Leute auf meinem Server richtig fertig machen.
Ich kenne nun ihre Namen und alle ihre Chars, gut dass ich die Daten meiner Freunde sehe. Es ist ein Kinderspiel ihren Wohnort ausfindig zu machen. Danke Blizzard :-)


----------



## Legendofz (9. Juli 2010)

biene schrieb:


> Wie dämlich muss man sein sich bei Facebook zu registrieren.
> Aber nicht genug,es gibt tatsächlich so Helden,welche da auch noch ein Bild
> 
> 
> ...



Und sogar Facebook ist hier noch harmloser, immerhin kannst du hier noch einstellen, wer was sehen darf. Die Leute aus meiner Nähe kenn ich ja eh und kann sie gezielt als Freund nehmen um z.B. in der Arbeit blödsinn zu machen. Die Folgen sind hier höchstens Spam-mails.


Aber weiß du, ob der Forenuser mit dem du grad diskutierst, nicht RL ein Psycho ist und nur freundlich im forum ist damit der heilige Acc nicht gebannt wird? Wer sagt dir das der Knabe nicht vorhat dich besuchen zu fahren, er hat ja deinen namen.... Der größte Bullshit den ich je gehört hab aus dem blauen Munde ist die Real ID


----------



## Valthorian1011 (9. Juli 2010)

Also gegen die RealID InGame habe ich auch nichts, aber man sieht am Beispiel Micah Whipple wie toll das im Forum ist.


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Leute? Es tut mir leid, dass ich hier meine Frage wiederhole, aber ich finde die nit mehr ._.
> 
> Können sich Actiblizzard und Facebook fusionieren?



Nichts ist unmöglich würde mich nicht wundern wenn es bald *FacebookActivisonBlizzard* geben würde und wow dann f2p mit itemshop gibt ....


----------



## Thug (9. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Nichts ist unmöglich würde mich nicht wundern wenn es bald *FacebookActivisonBlizzard* geben würde und wow dann f2p mit itemshop gibt ....



lol mmd


----------



## Cera2 (9. Juli 2010)

Valthorian1011 schrieb:


> Also gegen die RealID InGame habe ich auch nichts, aber man sieht am Beispiel Micah Whipple wie toll das im Forum ist.



Doch, ist schon nen krasses Stück.
Ich kenne nun Vor- und Nachname von unglaublich vielen Spielern, die ich vorher nur flüchtig unter EINEM Ingame Namen kannte.


----------



## yokotay (9. Juli 2010)

Ich weiss nicht ob ihrs schon wusstet. (Sorry falls es schon gepostet wurde) Blizzards Bashiok ist erstes Opfer der Real ID Nachdem wir vorhin über Blizzards Pläne mit der Real ID berichteten, wonach künftig bei allen Forenusern Vor- und Nachname angezeigt werden sollen, gibt es auch ein erstes Opfer des Systems: Community Manager Bashiok. Auch wenn die Real ID in den Foren noch nicht angezeigt wird, so wollte er das neue System im Forum verteidigen und postete seinen richtigen Namen. Activision Blizzard: Bild 1Innerhalb weniger Minuten kannte man nahezu alle wichtigen Stationen seines Lebens, seine Telefonnummer, Adresse, Alter, Vorlieben, etc. Und selbst den Namen seiner Frau, die Mitbewohner in seinem Haus sowie die Schule seiner Kinder konnten ausfindig gemacht werden. Hinzu kommt, dass einige User Bilder seines Wohnhauses veröffentlichten - Googles Street View sei Dank. Das zeigt natürlich, dass die Real ID durchaus fragwürdig ist. Bashiok löschte mittlerweile seinen Twitter-Account. Seine Telefonnummer wurde ebenso gesperrt. All das dürfte demnach für Bashiok äußerst überraschend gekommen sein, womit er während der Veröffentlichung seines echten Namens nicht gerechnet hat. Ob Blizzard die Sache mit der Real ID aber nochmals überdenken wird, ist eher fragwürdig. Quelle: http://www.gamona.de/games/activision-blizzard,blizzards-bashiok-ist-erstes-opfer-der-real-id:news,1769743.html


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Cera2 schrieb:


> Natürlich.



Na toll ._.
ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es wirklich passieren würde..

Sowieso hat Blizzard alles verschissen! Angefangen hat es als sie sich an Activision verkauft haben....

@yokotay

Die Info wurde schon mehrmals gepostet, aber bei dem Chaos hier ist es nicht üblich. Danke nochmal für den Post.


----------



## yokotay (9. Juli 2010)

So wie das Leben sein sollte! Die sollen nur alle schön ihre Schei..e fressen.


----------



## Terminsel (9. Juli 2010)

Eine Fusion von Blizz und Facebook ist denkbar, aber nicht unbedingt möglich. Die beiden Unternehmen können vertraglich zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

yokotay schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob ihrs schon wusstet. (Sorry falls es schon gepostet wurde) Blizzards Bashiok ist erstes Opfer der Real ID Nachdem wir vorhin über Blizzards Pläne mit der Real ID berichteten, wonach künftig bei allen Forenusern Vor- und Nachname angezeigt werden sollen, gibt es auch ein erstes Opfer des Systems: Community Manager Bashiok. Auch wenn die Real ID in den Foren noch nicht angezeigt wird, so wollte er das neue System im Forum verteidigen und postete seinen richtigen Namen. Activision Blizzard: Bild 1Innerhalb weniger Minuten kannte man nahezu alle wichtigen Stationen seines Lebens, seine Telefonnummer, Adresse, Alter, Vorlieben, etc. Und selbst den Namen seiner Frau, die Mitbewohner in seinem Haus sowie die Schule seiner Kinder konnten ausfindig gemacht werden. Hinzu kommt, dass einige User Bilder seines Wohnhauses veröffentlichten - Googles Street View sei Dank. Das zeigt natürlich, dass die Real ID durchaus fragwürdig ist. Bashiok löschte mittlerweile seinen Twitter-Account. Seine Telefonnummer wurde ebenso gesperrt. All das dürfte demnach für Bashiok äußerst überraschend gekommen sein, womit er während der Veröffentlichung seines echten Namens nicht gerechnet hat. Ob Blizzard die Sache mit der Real ID aber nochmals überdenken wird, ist eher fragwürdig. Quelle: http://www.gamona.de...vision-blizzard,blizzards-bashiok-ist-erstes-opfer-der-real-id:news,1769743.html



Ja die Geschichte habe ich schon gepostet und das ist das *BESTE BEISPIEL *dafür wie dumm die Idee mit der Real ID ist


----------



## Thug (9. Juli 2010)

yo yokotay, ist bekannt, das macht uns ja alle so sorgen...


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Cera2 schrieb:


> Doch, ist schon nen krasses Stück.
> *WIR* kennen nun Vor- und Nachname von unglaublich vielen Spielern, die *WIR* vorher nur flüchtig unter EINEM Ingame Namen kannte.



fixed, weils bald so ist.


----------



## Segojan (9. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Ich bin selber erst 16



Das erklärt einiges.

Was ich aber nicht verstehe: Warum soll ich mir den Spielspaß durch solche Aktivitäten verderben lassen? Die Diskussion hat doch nun genügend Stoff zutage gefördert und damit kann doch eigentlich jeder nach seiner Facon selig werden...

Addons können mit "brute force" die Real ID rauskriegen. Also: Mir Addons vorsichtig sein. (Ich konnte mich der Addon Flut schon seit jeher entziehen.)

Im offiziellen Forum taucht der Klarname auf. Also: Bogen drum machen. (Beim offiziellen Forum hatte ich schon seit jeher Bedenken in puncto Meinungsfreiheit.)

Bugs kann man afaik auch ingame per Ticket melden.

Freunde meines Freundes können sehen, dass mein Freund mit mir befreundet ist. Das muss unglaublich spannend für die sein. (Möglicherweise kennen die mich auch aus dem RL.)

Im übrigen mache ich aus dem Umstand, dass ich WoW spiele, auch kein Hehl. Sollte ich übersehen haben, dass ich mich damit am Rande der Legalität bewege?


----------



## Terminsel (9. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Ja die Geschichte habe ich schon gepostet und das ist das *BESTE BEISPIEL *dafür wie dumm die Idee mit der Real ID ist



Japp. Und man kann diese Beispiele und auch die Argumente gegen die Real-ID hier scheinbar eh nicht oft genug posten.


----------



## WackoJacko (9. Juli 2010)

Bedenkt mal bitte das die Nutzung des offiziellen Forums *freiwillig* ist.

Ich selbst benutze das Forum gar net ich treib mich lieber hier rum.

Von daher macht mir eine solche Änderung wenig aus.


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

Segojan schrieb:


> Das erklärt einiges.
> 
> Was ich aber nicht verstehe: Warum soll ich mir den Spielspaß durch solche Aktivitäten verderben lassen? Die Diskussion hat doch nun genügend Stoff zutage gefördert und damit kann doch eigentlich jeder nach seiner Facon selig werden...
> 
> ...



Du bist auch so einer oder ? Ich habe kein Bock das irgendwer vor meiner Tür steht und mir irgendwas verkaufen möchte weil er meine Adresse und co im i-net gefunden hat ...


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Juli 2010)

Pass auf Wacko, gleich kommt wieder das Argument "Man kann ide ID ja Ingame auslesen".....

Dass man über die Leute so viel Informationen im Netz findet liegt doch an ihnen selber. Wer Facebook & Co. verwendet sollte sich da auch mal Gedanken machen, wer so alles Zugriff auf die Daten hat.


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Bedenkt mal bitte das die Nutzung des offiziellen Forums *freiwillig* ist.
> 
> Ich selbst benutze das Forum gar net ich treib mich lieber hier rum.
> 
> Von daher macht mir eine solche Änderung wenig aus.



Ich sage zu solchen Beiträgen nur noch eins *FAIL *da ich kein Bock habe es immer wieder zu wiederholen ...


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Bedenkt mal bitte das die Nutzung des offiziellen Forums *freiwillig* ist.
> 
> Ich selbst benutze das Forum gar net ich treib mich lieber hier rum.
> 
> Von daher macht mir eine solche Änderung wenig aus.



<Ironie>
Ich schwimme normalerweise nicht im Atlantik. Die BP-Ölpest macht mir nichts aus.
Ich habe meinen privaten Dönerladen nebenan. Wenn die anderen durch Ausländerhass demoliert werden geht mich das nichts an.
Ich bin Schwul. Wenn Frauen vergewaltigt werden interessiert mich das nicht.
</Ironie>


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Du bist auch so einer oder ? Ich habe kein Bock das irgendwer vor meiner Tür steht und mir irgendwas verkaufen möchte weil er meine Adresse und co im i-net gefunden hat ...



Und wie ist er an deine Adresse gekommen? Genau, du hast Informationen, die deinen Namen und deine Adresse, bzw. der deiner Eltern, im Netz angegeben.


Nur weil einer weiß, Thorsten Schmidt spielt WoW, weiß er noch nicht gleich, welcher gemeint ist und wo er wohnt.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2010)

@Segojan
(zukunftsvision)

wenn du Bugs Ingame meldest bekommst du 24h später einen AutoBrief

Hallo ....
vielen Dank für dein Ticket aber wir konnten dich im Spiel nicht erreichen.
Wenn du einen Fehler im Spiel merkst melde das bitte im offiziellen Bugreportforum oder per Hotline unter 0900 WOWBUGINFO (1,99 Euro pro min Mobil ggf teurer)


----------



## -Baru- (9. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Dass man über die Leute so viel Informationen im Netz findet liegt doch an ihnen selber. Wer Facebook & Co. verwendet sollte sich da auch mal Gedanken machen, wer so alles Zugriff auf die Daten hat.



Und wenn Du im Kundensupport eines Unternehmens arbeitest und aus diesem Grund mit Namen, Bild und Telefonnummer auf der Homepage
abgebildet bist?

Und Selbstständige sind da ein noch härteres Beispiel.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Bedenkt mal bitte das die Nutzung des offiziellen Forums *freiwillig* ist.
> 
> Ich selbst benutze das Forum gar net ich treib mich lieber hier rum.
> 
> Von daher macht mir eine solche Änderung wenig aus.



Dein Name WIRD in den Foren angezeigt! Es ist PFLICHT! (Ja ok du und ich sind nicht drinnen)
*Und durch ein normales Addon kann man deinen RL NAMEN auslesen!*

Das macht uns allen auch Sorgen.


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und wie ist er an deine Adresse gekommen? Genau, du hast Informationen, die deinen Namen und deine Adresse, bzw. der deiner Eltern, im Netz angegeben.
> 
> 
> Nur weil einer weiß, Thorsten Schmidt spielt WoW, weiß er noch nicht gleich, welcher gemeint ist und wo er wohnt.




Sehe ich anders ,das man irgendwie im i-net steht ist klar nur das dann jeder auf die Informationen zugreifen kann da er meinen namen kennt finde ich nicht so hammer -.-
Mein Lihttp://www.gamona.de/games/activision-blizzard,blizzards-bashiok-ist-erstes-opfer-der-real-id:news,1769743.htmlnk


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders
> Mein Lihttp://www.gamona.de/games/activision-blizzard,blizzards-bashiok-ist-erstes-opfer-der-real-id:news,1769743.htmlnk



Naja zur Verteidigung, der Kerl hat auch nen Namen wie ein chinesischer Flummy.


----------



## Warcus (9. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Pass auf Wacko, gleich kommt wieder das Argument "Man kann ide ID ja Ingame auslesen".....
> 
> Dass man über die Leute so viel Informationen im Netz findet liegt doch an ihnen selber. Wer Facebook & Co. verwendet sollte sich da auch mal Gedanken machen, wer so alles Zugriff auf die Daten hat.




...wobei ich das "Stalker-Thema" nicht mehr sehen kann. Besonders bei diversen Damen. Im offiziellen Forum haben sich welche deswegen aufgespielt: "Ich wurde auch schon von Männern hier gestalkt".
Darauf habe ich gefragt, wie das sein kann, dass diese "Männer" ihr Geschlecht wissen.
Von mir weiß es ja auch niemand, "was ich bin".

Naja, seis drum.


----------



## Terminsel (9. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Pass auf Wacko, gleich kommt wieder das Argument "Man kann ide ID ja Ingame auslesen".....
> 
> Dass man über die Leute so viel Informationen im Netz findet liegt doch an ihnen selber. Wer Facebook & Co. verwendet sollte sich da auch mal Gedanken machen, wer so alles Zugriff auf die Daten hat.



Das Argument, Daten im Spiel auslesen zu können hat erstmal nix mit Facebook zu tun. Wenn ich Hans Müller heiße, habe ich wahrscheinlich kein Problem, aber was, wenn ich Sagao Futschibaso (hoffe, den Namen gibts nicht wirklich) heiße? Von einer Person mit einem eher seltenen Namen lässt sich recht einfach die Adresse und/oder Telefonnummer herausfinden.

Wie ich vor ca. 30 Seiten schon mal schrieb: Es geht nicht darum, dass es jetzt zum Standard wird, dass erzürnte WoW-Zocker bei mir an der Tür klingeln. Es geht vielmehr darum, dass das Risiko, das ein solches Szenario eintritt dadurch erhöht wird. Ein einziger Vorfall dieser Art ist meines Erachtens schon zu viel.

Weiterhin kommt noch hinzu, dass Blizzards Reaktion auf den großen Protest einfach nicht angebracht ist. Diese "Leckt uns doch am Arsch" - Haltung ist für ein solches Unternehmen einfach ein Armutszeugnis. Das allein ist schon ein Grund für eine Accountkündigung, zumindest sehe ich das so.


----------



## Shelung (9. Juli 2010)

Hi,

Falls ich es nicht falsch verstanden habe ist es nun so das man im Forum nun nicht mehr nur als Charakter postet sondern auch mit seinem Namen.

Meine Frage ist nun ob es nicht dann möglich ist einfach durch das Arsenal oder durch Addons dann fix den realen Namen heraus zu finden.

ich meine das wäre fast schon ein Grund aufzuhören da man dann nicht mal im Spiel Privatsphäre hätte und jeder einfach den Namen von einem oder deren Eltern wüsste.

Nun wüsste ich Gern Ob das dies dann möglich ist und ob man dies unterbinden kann.
Im Forum poste ich zwar dann nicht mehr aber ich weis nicht ob das alleine Hilft.


Wie seht ihr das und ist meine Vermutung richtig oder kann man es nicht Hausfinden?

(P.S. ich habe mich nie an Foren trolle gestört und finde es absurd es zu ändern, ich hatte zudem nie einen)


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Naja zur Verteidigung, der Kerl hat auch nen Namen wie ein chinesischer Flummy.



Stimmt auch, es geht aber niemanden etwas an wie ich heiße ausser ich sage ihm meinen namen.


----------



## -Baru- (9. Juli 2010)

Warcus schrieb:


> Von mir weiß es ja auch niemand, "was ich bin".



Also noch nie im TS gewesen und was gesagt? 
Ich vermute also auch, dass du weder in einem Arena Team, noch in einem PRogress Raid bist.


----------



## Anorica (9. Juli 2010)

Alucaard schrieb:


> @TE Wo ist bitte dein Problem mit dieser Änderung ?
> 
> Deine Ganzen Argumente kann man ganz leicht widerlegen in dem man das anfügt was du vergessen hast :
> 
> ...



ähm mein Benutzername ist meine E-mail adresse, weil sies seit dem Battlenet geändert haben?
also von daher is es nicht wirklich sicherer ihm meinen benutzernamen zu sagen.

aber wayne hier eine diskussion anzuregen is eh absolut sinnlos weil man gleich zerfleischt wird weil man eine meinung besitzt die nicht eure ist!


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

Shelung schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Falls ich es nicht falsch verstanden habe ist es nun so das man im Forum nun nicht mehr nur als Charakter postet sondern auch mit seinem Namen.
> 
> ...



Also man kann es nur im Forum lesen also deinen Namen man kann ihn dann aber per Addon auch im Spiel auslesen und grund einer Kündigung ist es auf jedenfall also für mich!
Diese Stasi 2.0 Methoden um die Community Mundtot zu machen sind schon unter aller Sau !


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Anders gesagt, wer nicht kündigt bringt damit:
> 
> 1. => Seine Sucht zum Ausdruck
> 
> ...



Was'n das für'n Unsinn?


Solange mich die Änderungen nicht betreffen und daher auch nicht stören, spiele ich auch weiter.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Juli 2010)

Shelung schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Falls ich es nicht falsch verstanden habe ist es nun so das man im Forum nun nicht mehr nur als Charakter postet sondern auch mit seinem Namen.


Es wird mit dem Erscheinen von Cataclysm auf Vor- + Nachname umgestellt. Das Starcraft II-Forum mit dem Erscheinen von SC II.


> Meine Frage ist nun ob es nicht dann möglich ist einfach durch das Arsenal oder durch Addons dann fix den realen Namen heraus zu finden.


Über Addons soll es aktuell gehen.


----------



## biene maya (9. Juli 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Und wenn Du im Kundensupport eines Unternehmens arbeitest und aus diesem Grund mit Namen, Bild und Telefonnummer auf der Homepage
> abgebildet bist?
> 
> Und Selbstständige sind da ein noch härteres Beispiel.




Sind dann die gearschten ,wenn bei anderen Web Diensten Sicherheitslücken auftreten - den Hartzfear´ler wird´s kaum interessieren.


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was'n das für'n Unsinn?
> 
> 
> Solange mich die Änderungen nicht betreffen und daher auch nicht stören, spiele ich auch weiter.



Ja sie betreffen dich nicht ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir sprechen uns in ein Paar Wochen wieder  ... dann wenn irgendein Wowler bei dir klingelt da du ihn Gegankt hast ...


----------



## Terminsel (9. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was'n das für'n Unsinn?
> 
> 
> Solange mich die Änderungen nicht betreffen und daher auch nicht stören, spiele ich auch weiter.



Stimmt, Meneleus hat vergessen:
4. Seine Ignoranz

Aber das soll jedem selbst überlassen bleiben.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was'n das für'n Unsinn?
> 
> 
> Solange mich die Änderungen nicht betreffen und daher auch nicht stören, spiele ich auch weiter.



Sie betreffen dich aber.. (falls du WoW spielst)


----------



## Totemkrieger (9. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was'n das für'n Unsinn?
> 
> 
> Solange mich die Änderungen nicht betreffen und daher auch nicht stören, spiele ich auch weiter.



viel Spaß in deiner kleinen ignoranten Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sprechen uns wieder ,wenns dich betrifft.


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Z i t a t: 
Zu Activisions ambitioniertesten Projekten und der Ägide von Kotick zählt die Entwicklung von „dynamic ad serving technology“, die es Activision erlaubt, zusätzliche Einnahmen durch die Platzierung von Werbung in Videospielen zu generieren. Dabei kooperiert Activision mit dem Unterhaltungssoftware-Werbevermarkter Massive, der von Microsoft akquiriert wurde.


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

biene schrieb:


> Sind dann die gearschten ,wenn bei anderen Web Diensten Sicherheitslücken auftreten - den Hartzfear´ler wird´s kaum interessieren.



Mit Hartz IV meinst Du den 38jährigen Programmierer dessen Arbeitgeber in Konkurs gegangen ist
und der die nächsten 12 Monate keinen neuen Programmierjob findet, weil es genug arbeitslose
entwickler gibt? 
Stimmt. Den interessiert das nicht. Die Sau WILL ja gar nicht arbeiten. 

Ich kann mich nicht davon freisprechen, das mir das mal passieren wird.
Nur bin ich dann sicher schon 39

Herr schmeiss Hirn vom Himmel. Schon mal eine Idee davon bekommen, das JEDER der mit +50 Arbeitslos
wird automatisch in H4 landet?


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

UPDATE:

Anscheinend hat es jemand erreicht die Grünenpartei zu erreichen und das Thema wird besprochen. Es handelt sich bisjetzt nur um ein Gerücht und es gibt noch keine Quelle.


----------



## Gustav Gans (9. Juli 2010)

Der Beitrag wird ja immer länger .-)

Aber das so viele Angst haben vor erzürnten Mitspielern wirft bei mir die provokante Frage auf:

Spielt ihr so unfair? Evtl bin ich sehr naiv aber ich hoffe sehr das jemand der andere so behandelt wie er selbst behandelt werden möchte (masochisten nehme ich hier mal aus) doch ncihts zu befürchten hat, oder gehe ich da von falschen Tatsachen aus?

Wie auch immer, möchte ich wirklcih selbst bestimmen wann und wo ich meinen namen preisgebe, auch wenn es denn weit über 1000x in Deutschland gibt.

Gruß
Gustav


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Anscheinend hat es jemand erreicht die Grünenpartei zu erreichen und das Thema wird besprochen. Es handelt sich bisjetzt nur um ein Gerücht und es gibt noch keine Quelle.



Solln glei Pfeiffer u die Linke anrufen -.- Der eine wird toben, die anderen schwelgen in Stasierinnerungen.


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Anscheinend hat es jemand erreicht die Grünenpartei zu erreichen und das Thema wird besprochen. Es handelt sich bisjetzt nur um ein Gerücht und es gibt noch keine Quelle.



Hm Wenn ernst gemeint ist Respekt wenn nicht dann sag ich nur der war Gut ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shelung (9. Juli 2010)

Dann hätte ich noch etwas.

Kann man das raus-lesen unterbinden wen ich absolut nichts mehr poste im Forum?.

Sieht man es im Arsenal?


Kann jemand ein Addon machen was das herauslesen unterbindet sprich was es unmöglich macht das wer anderes mit einem addon das herausfindet?




Ich finde diesen schritt ist schlimmer als wen sie equip für real geld verkaufen würden oder gold verschenken.

Wen ich spiele will ich nicht konfrontiert werden alla. Hey der typ hinter dem char heist so und so und als ich ihn damals mit dem char sah war er nicht imba und deswegen setzt ihn auf ignore.


----------



## X-orzist (9. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Leute? Es tut mir leid, dass ich hier meine Frage wiederhole, aber ich finde die nit mehr ._.
> 
> Können sich Actiblizzard und Facebook fusionieren?



 05.05.2010 
* BATTLE.NET®-UND FACEBOOK-INTEGRATION ANGEKÜNDIGT *

*Blizzard Entertainments Online-Spieleplattform der nächsten Generation wird mit Facebook verflochten, um die soziale Spielerfahrung zu verstärken *
*PARIS, Frankreich -- 5. Mai 2010 – * Blizzard Entertainment, Inc. kündigte heute an, dass sein Spieledienst Battle.net® mit Facebook verflochten wird, womit sich der Welt führende Online-Spieleplattform und das beliebteste soziale Netzwerk der Welt miteinander verbinden. *Die erste Stufe der Einbindung* wird es Spielern von StarCraft® II: Wings of Liberty™ ermöglichen, andere Blizzard-Spieler, die sich auf Ihrer Facebook-Freundesliste befinden, zu Ihren Battle.net-Freunden hinzuzufügen und somit die soziale Spielerfahrung des Dienstes zu bereichern. 

 „Wir freuen uns, mit Facebook zusammenzuarbeiten, um Ihre Plattform mit dem Battle.net zu verbinden und den sozialen Unterhaltungswert für unsere Spieler zu erhöhen", sagte Paul Sams, Chief Operating Officer von Blizzard Entertainment. „Diese neue Funktionalität macht es leichter denn je, sich mit Freunden im Battle.net zusammenzutun und gemeinsam StarCraft II und zukünftige Spiele von Blizzard Entertainment zu spielen." 

 Die neue Facebook-Funktionalität im Battle.net wird in naher Zukunft im laufenden Betatest von StarCraft II: Wings of Liberty getestet werden und allen StarCraft II-Spielern bei Veröffentlichung des Spieles später in diesem Jahr zur Verfügung stehen. Informationen zu den Inhalten, die mit der Facebook-Integration im Battle.net zur Verfügung stehen, werden zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt bekanntgegeben. 

 Facebook® ist eine eingetragene Marke von Facebook Inc. 


===

Weitere Stufen sind also geplant ^^

===


*Der Facebook-Gründer Mark Zuckerberg hat öffentlich verkündet, dass er "Privatsphäre" nicht mehr zeitgemäß findet. *
 In einem Interview sagte er, dass wenn er Facebook nochmal neu gründen würde, er die "Privatsphäreneinstellung" der persönlichen Daten automatisch auf "öffentlich" stellen würde. Er würde dieses als die Aufgabe von Facebook ansehen, die "sozialen Normen" abzubilden um Facebook als innovative Plattform zu begreifen. Zuckerberg ist der Auffassung, dass die Privatsphäre inzwischen ein überholtes Konzept ist, da mehr und mehr Nutzer immer mehr von sich persönlich im Internet preisgeben - öffentlich einsehbar für jedermann. Im Dezember wurden die Grundeinstellungen zur Privatsphäre kurzerhand bei Facebook geändert. Seitdem sind privaten Daten und beispielsweise Mitgliedschaften in Gruppen öffentlich einsehbar. "_Die Privatsphäreneinstellungen 350 Millionen Nutzern zu ändern hätte sich nicht jedes Unternehmen getraut_", sagte Zuckerberg.


*Activision-Blizzard-Boss Bobby Kotick: Rundumschlag auf Konferenz*
Auch die Angestellten und die unternehmerischen Visionen wurden von Kotick dargelegt. So wolle man einen operativen Gewinn von 50 Prozent erzielen. "Profit belohnt und sonst nichts", wird Kotick zitiert. Weiterhin wirft er Studioleitern vor, dass sie vor wenigen Jahren ein Bilanzblatt nicht von einem Bettlaken unterscheiden konnten und dass er bewusst den Spaß an der Arbeit klein halte, in dem er versuche Schwarzseherei und Angst zu etablieren. Sein Ziel sei es so, die Mitarbeiter auf Kostenreduzierung zu trimmen. 


Zwei Teufen haben sich gesucht und gefunden, eines ist klar, die Mitarbeiter von Blizzard und wir als Nutzer der Spiele werden lang - und mittelfristig eine unliebsame Rechnung präsentiert bekommen.

Frei nach dem Motto: "Friß oder Stirb".


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Hm Wenn ernst gemeint ist Respekt wenn nicht dann sag ich nur der war Gut !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist aber in der Tat nicht so abwieigig das dieses Thema auf politische ebene verlagert wird, da es durchausRechtsfragen gibt, die höchst fraglich sind. Findet man zu genüge im offiziellen Forum. Die Frage ist nur, wie ernst die Community und die Gefahr der Realid genommen wird.


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

Shelung schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich noch etwas.
> 
> Kann man das raus-lesen unterbinden wen ich absolut nichts mehr poste im Forum?.
> 
> ...



Das im forum kannst du unterbinden indem du nichts mehr schreibst ! Das im spiel kannst du aber leider nicht unterbinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spielbergklon (9. Juli 2010)

ich habe mich gestern abend noch im facebook gelöscht. ich habe mich damals dort angemeldet, um marketing-möglichkeiten für die webseite zu nutzen. ihr kennt das, "gefällt mir" dinge klicken - blabla. bringt auch ganz gut was. ich war da mit meinem realnamen, aber ohne foto und anderen persönlichen infos.

jedenfalls hab ich alles angeklickt, was gelöscht werden soll, was ging...
anschließend - nach der kündigung - bekomme ich umgehend eine mail von facebook, in der sinngemäß stand, dass ich JEDERZEIT zurückkehren kann, wenn ich lust habe - mit allenverknüpfungen, spielständen, der freundesliste etc etc.

JEDERZEIT heißt immer - irgendwann. das heißt, dass die daten für immer gespeichert werden. in dieser zeit wird sicher schon fleißig mit den daten rumgewerkelt. im sinne von "mal sehen wie wir aus diesen dingen von dem herrn noch für held machen können. vielleicht sie irgendein vermögender chinese kaufen."


ich heiße weder max mustermann, noch peter müller. wenn ich von einem spiel, dass ich größtenteils anonym in meiner freizeit daddele, gezwungen werden soll mich zu "outen", dann geht das zu weit. und dieses "optionale" gelabere ist nichts anderes als augenwischerei. das klingt ja fast schon wie schlechte politik, was blizzacti da abzieht...

das mögen max mustermann und peter müller nicht schlimm finden. der rest, der noch nicht komplett konsumgeil, naiv oder unterbelichtet ist, werden das spiel in zukunft nicht mehr in die hand nehmen, wenn realID einmal da ist...

das wird voraussichtlich nicht die masse sein - vorallem mit der facebook-expansion werden neue millionen zahlende kunden gewonnen werden - was ich persönlich für noch viel bedenklicher halte...


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Anscheinend hat es jemand erreicht die *Grünenparte*i zu erreichen und das Thema wird besprochen. Es handelt sich bisjetzt nur um ein Gerücht und es gibt noch keine Quelle.



Und das bedeutet?


----------



## Segojan (9. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Du bist auch so einer oder ? Ich habe kein Bock das irgendwer vor meiner Tür steht und mir irgendwas verkaufen möchte weil er meine Adresse und co im i-net gefunden hat ...



Was für einer soll ich denn sein? Bloß weil ich ein paar Dinge etwas anders sehe als du?

Es kommt mir vor, als wärest du kürzlich in den Besitz der ultimativen Wahrheit gelangt und hättest es nicht mehr nötig, andere Meinungen zuzulassen.

Lies doch mal selbst: Die wenigsten finden es hier toll, dass der Klarname im Forum auftauchen soll, aber es regt eben nicht alle auf. Leute, die keine Zeit oder Lust zum Sich-Aufregen haben, bemerken halt einfach, dass sie das Forum links liegenlassen. So gehts mir auch. Schließlich zahle ich fürs WoW-Spielen und nicht fürs Ins-Forum-Posten.

Das, was das Internet über dich weiß, hast du im allgemeinen selbst reingestellt oder die Erlaubnis dazu gegeben (z. B. beim Telefonbuch). Anderenfalls könnte es höchstens ein nicht-ganz-so-guter Freund gewesen sein, der dir eins auswischen wollte...


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Das im forum kannst du unterbinden indem du nichts mehr schreibst ! Das im spiel kannst du aber leider nicht unterbinden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soll das nicht über die elterliche Freigabe deaktivert werden ingame?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2010)

Naja

Zuckerberger ist Kanzler Palpatine

Kotkick ist Darth Vader

die WoW Community ist die Rebellion und das Imperium schlägt grade zurück


----------



## Warcus (9. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Stimmt auch, es geht aber niemanden etwas an wie ich heiße ausser ich sage ihm meinen namen.




Doch, ich habe TS benutzt. Aber alle beteiligten waren RL-Freund bzw. Verwandte.
Mit Leuten, die ich nicht kenne, gibt`s kein Teamspeak. Oder ich bin dabei und sage nichts.
So war das imemr und so wird es auch bleiben.

Man kann sich sehr wohl schützen. Pauschal gesagt: Einfach mal nicht überall mitbacken.


----------



## Terminsel (9. Juli 2010)

spielbergklon schrieb:


> ich habe mich gestern abend noch im facebook gelöscht. ich habe mich damals dort angemeldet, um marketing-möglichkeiten für die webseite zu nutzen. ihr kennt das, "gefällt mir" dinge klicken - blabla. bringt auch ganz gut was. ich war da mit meinem realnamen, aber ohne foto und anderen persönlichen infos.
> 
> jedenfalls hab ich alles angeklickt, was gelöscht werden soll, was ging...
> anschließend - nach der kündigung - bekomme ich umgehend eine mail von facebook, in der sinngemäß stand, dass ich JEDERZEIT zurückkehren kann, wenn ich lust habe - mit allenverknüpfungen, spielständen, der freundesliste etc etc.
> ...



Wenn du Facebook postalisch anschreibst, kannst du erwirken, dass sie deine Daten komplett löschen. Natürlich haben sie keinen Einfluss darauf, was schon weitergegeben wurde.


----------



## spielbergklon (9. Juli 2010)

doppelpost


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Und das bedeutet?



Nichts. Aber ich hoffe einfach, dass eine möglichst breite Masse von dem Thema erfährt und möglichst viel Widerstand kommt, egal von welcher Seite.


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Und das bedeutet?



Das die RealID evtl in der Politik besprochen wird ?!


----------



## Muuhkuhh (9. Juli 2010)

X-orzist schrieb:


> 05.05.2010
> 
> *Der Facebook-Gründer Mark Zuckerberg hat öffentlich verkündet, dass er "Privatsphäre" nicht mehr zeitgemäß findet. *
> 
> .



LOL

ma gucken was er sagt wenn 9058605694ß568490568 leute bei ihm anrufen oder 589964068589048649057648976 leute die familie kontaktieren und fragen was sie von *"Privatsphäre" halten =)*


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

Shelung schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich noch etwas.
> 
> Kann man das raus-lesen unterbinden wen ich absolut nichts mehr poste im Forum?.
> Sieht man es im Arsenal?
> ...



1. Wenn du im neuen Forum nichts mehr schreibst, wird man auch Deinen Namen im Forum nicht sehen.
 	Das alte Forum "soll" rückwirkend nicht auf realnamen umgestellt werden.
 	Zumindest würden sie sich damit strafbar machen. Hilft mir aber nix zu klagen, wenn das Kind im Brunnen liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Für das Arsenal ist nichts bekannt. Es kann sein das dort bald Realnamen stehen und Du sie im WoW-Account dann deaktivieren musst.
	Man weiss es nicht. Fraglich ist, wie das bei gekündigten Accounts gehen soll.

3. Bedingt. Es gibt ein solches Addon BlizzBugsSuck (curse oder wowinterface). Aber es kann sein, das ein anderes Addon evtl. schneller ist und
 vor dem blocken deinen Namen auslesen könnte. Muss ich noch testen. 

4. Wenn Du Ingame momentan "sicher" sein willst, aktiviere die Elterliche Freigabe. Dort den Haken für "Real ID" NICHT setzen. 
 	Das scheint alle Funktionen zu blocken. Wie lange das so sein wird..... ich vertraue denen nicht mehr.


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Das die RealID evtl in der Politik besprochen wird ?!



Weil World of Warcraft, Real ID hin oder her in unserer Politik auch soooo gut aufgehoben ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Weil World of Warcraft, Real ID hin oder her in unserer Politik auch soooo gut aufgehoben ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hat niemand gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

Mittlerweile ist die Piratenpartei auf das Thema aufmerksam geworden. Ja ich weiss, ich nehm die auch nicht sonderlich ernst, aber immerhin ist es eine politische Partei und das zählt.

http://www.junge-piraten.de/


----------



## Terminsel (9. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Weil World of Warcraft, Real ID hin oder her in unserer Politik auch soooo gut aufgehoben ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, aber die Politik wird das Thema wahrscheinlich zu der ohnehin schon laufenden Datenschutzdebatte hinzufügen. Außerdem werden einige Politiker es sicher als Gelegenheit sehen, Wählerstimmen zu holen, wenn sie sich gegen die Real-ID aussprechen.


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es ist aber in der Tat nicht so abwieigig das dieses Thema auf politische ebene verlagert wird, da es durchausRechtsfragen gibt, die höchst fraglich sind. Findet man zu genüge im offiziellen Forum. Die Frage ist nur, wie ernst die Community und die Gefahr der Realid genommen wird.



"Nach langer Überlegung ist die Bundesregierung zum dem Enschluss gekommen, das die Real ID nicht die Grenzen
der Privatsphäre verletzt. Das System wird unterstütz und zusätzlich an den neuen elektronischen Personalausweis gekoppelt.
Die Bundesregierung sich sicher, das uns dies vor terroristischen Anschlägen beschützen wird, denn laut neuesten Informationen
wurden in Gun'Drak in letzter Zeit mehrere Taliban-Draenei gesehen."


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Das die RealID evtl in der Politik besprochen wird ?!



Hoffentlich.


----------



## Segojan (9. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Außerdem werden einige Politiker es sicher als Gelegenheit sehen, Wählerstimmen zu holen, wenn sie sich gegen die Real-ID aussprechen.



Wann war noch mal die nächste Wahl?

Bis dahin ist das Thema doch längst vom Tisch.

Aber das Sommerloch seht bevor, das ist _die_ Jahreszeit für derartige Diskussionen.


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> "Nach langer Überlegung ist die Bundesregierung zum dem Enschluss gekommen, das die Real ID nicht die Grenzen
> der Privatsphäre verletzt. Das System wird unterstütz und zusätzlich an den neuen elektronischen Personalausweis gekoppelt.
> Die Bundesregierung sich sicher, das uns dies vor terroristischen Anschlägen beschützen wird, denn laut neuesten Informationen
> wurden in Gun'Drak in letzter Zeit mehrere Taliban-Draenei gesehen."



Na toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann mach einen besseren Vorschlag was wir probieren könnten ? Es bleibt nur die politische Ebene. Blizzard wird es durchsetzen, egal wie viele sich wehren.


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Nein, aber die Politik wird das Thema wahrscheinlich zu der ohnehin schon laufenden Datenschutzdebatte hinzufügen. Außerdem werden einige Politiker es sicher als Gelegenheit sehen, Wählerstimmen zu holen, wenn sie sich gegen die Real-ID aussprechen.



Selbst damit wirds ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen. So blöd ist Activision leider net , die sichern sich schon ab.


----------



## -Baru- (9. Juli 2010)

Segojan schrieb:


> Das, was das Internet über dich weiß, hast du im allgemeinen selbst reingestellt oder die Erlaubnis dazu gegeben (z. B. beim Telefonbuch). Anderenfalls könnte es höchstens ein nicht-ganz-so-guter Freund gewesen sein, der dir eins auswischen wollte...



Zum Beispiel, jemand der fremde Account Daten gephisht hat und somit isn Forum schreiben kann?


----------



## Segojan (9. Juli 2010)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> "Nach langer Überlegung ist die Bundesregierung zum dem Enschluss gekommen, das die Real ID nicht die Grenzen
> der Privatsphäre verletzt. Das System wird unterstütz und zusätzlich an den neuen elektronischen Personalausweis gekoppelt.
> Die Bundesregierung sich sicher, das uns dies vor terroristischen Anschlägen beschützen wird, denn laut neuesten Informationen
> wurden in Gun'Drak in letzter Zeit mehrere Taliban-Draenei gesehen."



Genau!

Außerdem werden Schnittstellen zu ELENA integriert. (Hinweis: das ist ein System, das mit einer Art vom Staat vergebener Real ID arbeitet, die für Arbeitgeber, Behörden usw. sichtbar ist.)


----------



## pzzL (9. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Stimmt auch, es geht aber niemanden etwas an wie ich heiße ausser ich sage ihm meinen namen.



Ich wette du bist bei Facebook / schülerVZ / studiVZ / meinVZ / wer-kennt-wen / o.Ä. registriert.


Jeder hier kann davon ausgehen, dass irgendwer im Internet seinen Namen kennt, alleine schon wenn ihr euch irgendwo mit eurem richtigen Namen registriert. Ihr denkt wohl nicht im ernst, dass jedes Unternehmen, jeder Website-Betreiber sich an die Datenschutzrichtlinien hält, auch wenn es in den AGB oder sonstwo großartig gepredigt wird. Unter der Hand geht jede Identität an die Öffentlichkeit.
In der heutigen Zeit kann man sowieso nichtmehr davon ausgehn, dass man im Netz oder sonstwo anonym bleibt. Alleine dadurch, dass IP's gespeichert werden, ist man nicht anonym (obwohl IP's nichtmehr als gültiges Rechtsindiz gelten).
Was störts euch also noch? Die ganzen Quäker hier wissen wohl immernoch nicht was im Internet vor sich geht. Überall werden Namen verkauft. Addressen, Telefonnummern, Postfächer, Kontonummern, ALLES. Viele rennen diesem "ÖÖÖÄÄÄHH REAL-ID MUSS WEG, PASST UNS NICHT! DATENSCHUUUUUUUUUTZ"-Wahn nur hinterher ohne sich wirklich vorher über den sogenannten Daten"schutz" informiert zu haben.


----------



## Segojan (9. Juli 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel, jemand der fremde Account Daten gephisht hat und somit isn Forum schreiben kann?



Den würde ich zu den nicht-ganz-so-guten Freunden zählen...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2010)

vorallem weil Sommerloch ansteht

sie Ablenkung zu dem erhöhen der Kassenbeiträge brauchen

reicht doch 2 definitiv gute Gründe um wieder ein paar + punkte zu sammeln


----------



## HMC-Pretender (9. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was'n das für'n Unsinn?
> 
> 
> Solange mich die Änderungen nicht betreffen und daher auch nicht stören, spiele ich auch weiter.



"THEY CAME FIRST for the Communists,
and I didn't speak up because I wasn't a Communist.

THEN THEY CAME for the trade unionists,
and I didn't speak up because I wasn't a trade unionist.

THEN THEY CAME for the Jews,
and I didn't speak up because I wasn't a Jew.

THEN THEY CAME for me
and by that time no one was left to speak up."

- Martin Niemöller


----------



## biene maya (9. Juli 2010)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Mit Hartz IV meinst Du den 38jährigen Programmierer dessen Arbeitgeber in Konkurs gegangen ist
> und der die nächsten 12 Monate keinen neuen Programmierjob findet, weil es genug arbeitslose
> entwickler gibt?
> Stimmt. Den interessiert das nicht. Die Sau WILL ja gar nicht arbeiten.
> ...



Nein um das mal klarzustellen,ich meinte vom Hartz 4´ler wird kein Bild vom Arbeitsamt online gestellt mit Adresse und Telefonnummer


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2010)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> "Nach langer Überlegung ist die Bundesregierung zum dem Enschluss gekommen, das die Real ID nicht die Grenzen
> der Privatsphäre verletzt. Das System wird unterstütz und zusätzlich an den neuen elektronischen Personalausweis gekoppelt.
> Die Bundesregierung sich sicher, das uns dies vor terroristischen Anschlägen beschützen wird, denn laut neuesten Informationen
> wurden in Gun'Drak in letzter Zeit mehrere Taliban-Draenei gesehen."



zudem werden die daten an die Arbeitsagenturen weitergegeben um Mögliche Hartz IV Empfänger 13 Euro weniger pro Monat zu zahlen


----------



## Terminsel (9. Juli 2010)

pzzL schrieb:


> Ich wette du bist bei Facebook / schülerVZ / studiVZ / meinVZ / wer-kennt-wen / o.Ä. registriert.
> 
> 
> Jeder hier kann davon ausgehen, dass irgendwer im Internet seinen Namen kennt, alleine schon wenn ihr euch irgendwo mit eurem richtigen Namen registriert. Ihr denkt wohl nicht im ernst, dass jedes Unternehmen, jeder Website-Betreiber sich an die Datenschutzrichtlinien hält, auch wenn es in den AGB oder sonstwo großartig gepredigt wird. Unter der Hand geht jede Identität an die Öffentlichkeit.
> ...



Da gebe ich dir im Prinzip Recht, jedoch werden einige dieser Träumer erst durch die laufende Debatte aufgeschreckt, von daher erfüllt sie einen Sinn.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juli 2010)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> "THEY CAME FIRST for the Communists,
> and I didn't speak up because I wasn't a Communist.
> 
> THEN THEY CAME for the trade unionists,
> ...


Ohne Worte. Dazu kann man echt nix mehr sagen.

Achja:



> Mittlerweile ist die Piratenpartei auf das Thema aufmerksam geworden. Ja ich weiss, ich nehm die auch nicht sonderlich ernst, aber immerhin ist es eine politische Partei und das zählt.




Wen kümmert diese Spaßpartei denn noch?


----------



## Segojan (9. Juli 2010)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> ...
> - Martin Niemöller



Da der Herr Niemöller Deutscher war, hat er das übrigens auch auf Deutsch gesagt. Dass er hier auf Englisch zitiert wird, ist offenbar ebenso ein Zeichen für fortschreitende Amerikanisierung wie auch der betont lässige Umgang mit Datenschutz (siehe Facebook).


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

biene schrieb:


> Nein um das mal klarzustellen,ich meinte vom Hartz 4´ler wird kein Bild vom Arbeitsamt online gestellt mit Adresse und Telefonnummer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh, dann entschuldige. Hartz 4 wird echt inflationär gebraucht. Und ich bin froh, das eine mir nahestende Person
mit 60 noch einen Job gefunden hat. Nach 4 Jahren Hartz IV. Das ist sehr selten. Und offenbar unterscheidet kaum jemand
zwischen den leuten die sich jahrelang den hintern für den Staat aufreissen und und dem ungelernten 17jährigen der sich sagt
er will nicht arbeiten. 

Sowas nervt. Zu 99% Ist alles was Hartz beinhaltet ein sinnloser flame. 

Asche über mein Haupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry.


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

pzzL schrieb:


> Ich wette du bist bei Facebook / schülerVZ / studiVZ / meinVZ / wer-kennt-wen / o.Ä. registriert.




Richtig ich bin bei Facebook angemeldet aber ich habe nur meinen Echten vornamen angegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also wo ist das Problem ?


----------



## Uktawa (9. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube vielen ist noch garnicht bewusst was Blizzard langfristig eigendlich mit Euch & Euren Daten anstellen wird.

Jeder WoW Spieler hat mit Anerkennung der AGB Blizzard das Recht gegeben mit den persönlichen Daten quasi zu machen was sie für richtig halten. Sie können die Daten an von ihnen ausgewählte Dritte weiter geben, was sie auch tun werden nach eigenen Aussagen bzw schon getan haben. Warum? Nun, Blizzard arbeitet bekanntermassen mit Facebook und einer auf personalisierte Werbung spezialisierten Firma zusammen. Das bedeutet für die nahe Zukunft das diese Firmen eure Daten dazu nutzen werden euch zu analysieren. Euer Spielverhalten, Onlinezeiten usw. Diese analysierten Daten werden dann dazu genutzt euch gezielt mit Werbung zu "bombadieren" (per eMail, Facebook, warscheinlich auch bald im Spiel usw).
Warum das gemacht wird? Nun weil Blizzard und deren Partner damit zusätzlich Millionen machen werden. Da sind die 13 Euro Abogebühr nen lauer Furz dagegen. Ihr seit also keine MMO Kunden, sondern Werbekunden die mit dem "Köder" eines MMO gelockt, gehalten und analysiert werden. Kundendaten, noch dazu welche mit Statistiken ala Spielverhalten, Onlineverhalten usw sind Gold wert in der digitalen und vernetzten Gesellschaft. 
Real ID dient einzig allein zur Datensammlung. Es wird einzig allein dazu "missbraucht" um euer Spielverhalten und das eurer Freunde zu überwachen und zu analysieren um diese Daten für Werbung ect optimal nutzen zu können. Das die Real ID mit diversen Addons im Spiel bereits jetzt ausgelesen werden kann, zeigt das hier jeder Hacker mit durchschnittlichen Kenntnissen sich eurer Daten habhaft machen kann. Da hilft es wenig wenn man Real ID nicht nutzen will oder im kommenden Klarnamenforum niemals posten will.

Das Kind sit sprichwörtlich schon längst in den Brunnen gefallen. Blizzard hat schon längst jeden Spieler von WoW per Battlnet-Acc eine virtuellen Stempel aufgedrückt der komerziell genutzt werden wird. Ob es euch passt oder nicht, aber ihr habt euch schon längst in die "Fänge" Datenhungrieger Konzerne begeben.
Der einzige und wirklich mögliche Weg daraus ist die komplette Löschung Eurer Daten. Obwohl man selbst hier nicht sicher sein kann das Blizzard diese wirklich tut. Denn wer kann schon kontrollieren ob zB meine Daten wirklich aus allen Blizzarddatenbanken und die ihrer Partner gelöscht werden. Eben, keiner. Also ist hier die Politik und die Gesetze des Datenschutzes gefragt. Und zwar nicht erst in 6 Monaten, nein sofort. 

Es ist erstaunlich wieviele Spieler doch eine naivität bezüglich ihrer Daten an den Tag legen. Immer wieder lese ich das Argument "...es ist doch nur ein Name, damit kann keiner was anstellen..". Natürlich kann man damit was anstellen. Es gibt täglich Opfer von Internetbetrügern die mit nichts als dem realen Namen des Opfern arbeiten. Dort werden Dinge bei diversen Versandhändlern bestellt auf den Namen des Opfer. Diese Dinge werden natürlich nie beim Opfer ankommen und dieses merkt von dem Betrug erst wenn die Rechnungen ins Haus flattern.
Wer denkt das Einwohnermeldeämter eure Daten wie Anschrift ect nicht an dritte raus gibt der irrt. Bei vielen Gemeinden kann man sogar online solche Daten anfordern wenn man Vor- und Zunamen hat. Natürlich gegen eine Gebühr (die wollen ja auch verdienen). Es gibt im Netz Agenturen die sich auf das finden von Personen spezialisiert haben. Es gibt auch so genug Wege etwas über einen Menschen im Internet (vorraus gesetzt man war jemals irgendwo registriert) herraus zu finden. Dazu bedarf es oft nicht einmal großem Aufwand. Jeder hinterlässt Spuren im Netz. Viele denken darüber nie nach und registrieren sich in diversen Foren ohne überhaupt zu wissen was mit ihren Daten passiert. 
Soziale Netzwerke ala Facebook, Stayfrinds usw tragen weiter dazu bei das man Infos über Euch findet. Und diese Infos kann man gezielt gegen euch verwenden. Grade die jungen Leute gehen absolut flappsig mit ihren daten um. Da werden Bilder von Sauffeten ins Netz gestellt, private Pornoszenen, Kommentare die unter die Gürtellinie ect gehen. Immer mehr Arbeitgeber überprüfen ihre Bewerber via Internet. Es gibt mitlerweile Firmen die sich darauf spezialisiert haben alles über eine Person im Netz zu finden. So kann jeder Arbeitgeber über den Bewerber Hans Meier herraus finden, das dieser in seiner Freizeit gerne mal Komasaufen macht, das er ein Sexfilmchen seiner Ex ins Netz gestellt hat, das er beim letzten Uhrlaub so blau war das er sich in die Hosen gemacht hat usw. J
Ja glaubt ihr denn ernsthaft das euer zukünftiger Cheff jemanden einstellen würde von dem er weiss das dieser jede freie Minute ein Onlinespiel spielt, dessen Clientel als "Suchtis" & "Kellerkinder" gilt?
Glaubt ihr ernsthaft das eurer vieleicht mal geäusserten Beleidigungen in Foren, oder Videos keinen Einfluss auf Eure Zukunft haben könnten?

Es geht hier nicht darum was Blizzard mit eurem Namen im Spiel macht. Es geht hier um das was damit ins rollen gebracht wird. Nämlich die selbstveständlichkeit der Konzerne eure persönlichen Daten JEDEM ohne Einschränkung zugänglich zu machen. Und genau das passiert hier nämlich grade. Blendet mal das Spiel WoW aus, fragt euch mal was in einem oder 2 Jahren sein könnte wenn ihr nicht mehr WoW spielt. Wenn ihr vieleicht beruflich voran kommen wollt und dann feststellen müsst das im Netz ein Profil von euch existiert das euch als "Onlinesüchtiges Kellerkind" darstellt. Überlegt mal welche Konsequenzen das für euer späteres Leben haben kann.
Jeder der jetzt sagt "..ach so wild is das nicht mit der real ID..." der unterstützt im Grunde genommen Blizzard. Der sorgt dafür das zukünftig Daten im Netz noch einsehbarer sind. Das Menschen im Netz real existieren, anhand eines "Verbraucher.Profiles" welches von einer Firma zur nächsten geht damit alle damit Geld verdienen können. Und dann wäre da noch die Kriminalität. Stalking, Betrüger, Sexualstraftäter, Pedophile usw. Ist es das was ihr unterstützen wollt? Wollt ihr eines Tages nach hause kommen und eure vielicht 12 Jährige Tochter vergewaltigt vorfinden weil ein Triebtäter sich innerhalb weniger Tage über WoW & Co mit ihr "angefreundet" hat und es ein leichtes für ihn war herraus zu finden wo sie wohnt?

Ich denke wenn die Internetnutzer, insbesondere MMO Spieler sich jetzt net gegen Machenschaften wie von Blizzard & Facebook geplant wehren, dann sind wir wirklich nur noch ein Wimpernschlag vom absolut gläsernen Internetnutzer entfernt. Und dann liebe Leute...dann geht der Spass erst richtig los.


----------



## Shelung (9. Juli 2010)

Ach kann ich durch elterliche Freigabe meinen Namen weitgehend verstecken?

Ich finde es mehr unverschämt das man bestimmt am ende einfach den namen des chars im arsenal eingibt.
Raus sucht und am ende dann den realen namen hat.


WENN BLIZZARD wirklich nicht asozial wird dann werden sie es so machen das der Name NUR im Forum angezeigt wird und das es so ist das sie durch einen patch es fixen das man nichts rauslesen kann.

Also das man am ende nur den namen herausfindet wen man sich ordentlich mühe beim forum durchsuchen gibt. Den sonst finde ich ist es ein eingriff in die Privatsspähre da man nicht entscheiden kann ob man es will.

Im Forum darfst du aussuchen. Schreiben oder nicht.
Im spiel dann ja nicht.

Am besten gibts demnächst ne Funktion das wen man auf betrachten geht im Game ein Bild vom Personalausweis kommt. Zusammen mit adressen und co -.-


----------



## pzzL (9. Juli 2010)

Segojan schrieb:


> Da der Herr Niemöller Deutscher war, hat er das übrigens auch auf Deutsch gesagt. Dass er hier auf Englisch zitiert wird, ist offenbar ebenso ein Zeichen für fortschreitende Amerikanisierung wie auch der betont lässige Umgang mit Datenschutz (siehe Facebook).



Facebook hat seinen Sitz in den USA, daher verfährt das Unternehmen nach dem Datenschutzgesetz der USA. Vorher informieren, danke.


----------



## Magickevin (9. Juli 2010)

Also ich bin auf Facebook und selbst dort gibt es möglichkeiten einzustellen wer auf seine Seite zugreifen darf. Und WoW ist nunmal KEIN Social Network und wenn man da etwas abstellen möchte ist das gesamte Forum deaktiviert.... Super Blizz ich bin raus aus WoW


----------



## Turisto (9. Juli 2010)

Wie sich hier alle aufregen, Lustig.

Alle beschweren sich erst das nur noch geflamt, geheult, beleidigt und sonst noch was gemacht wird in den Foren.
Jetzt haut Blizz den Leuten auf die Finger und schon regen sich die Leute wieder auf.


----------



## Sprite13 (9. Juli 2010)

Ich finde die Leute machen da ein etwas zu großes Thema draus. Eine große Verletzung der Persönlichkeitsrechte ist es schonmal garnicht, nur weil man deine Twinks und deine Ingame-Freunde sehen kann. Ist dein Char deine Persönlichkeit? Ausserdem entscheidet man immernoch selber, wen man als Freund haben möchte, und wen nicht.

Ich kann pzzL nur zustimmen. Euer Name ist mittlerweile bestimmt irgendwo im Internet bekannt. Ausserdem kann man als Datensammler mit einem Namen nicht viel anfangen, man kann ihn ja schlecht zuordnen weil man nur ein paar Characktere hat. 

Ich seh das ganze positiv. Ich brauche nichtmehr alle Twinks einzuladen um zu sehen, ob einer meiner Kumpels grade online ist. Im Forum wird sich der Umgangston verbessern. Ich kann endlich mit Freunden auf anderen Servern chatten und so weiter. Ich verstehe das Argument mit dem "Rückzugs-Twink" nicht. Wenn du in Ruhe leveln willst kannst du das. Falls dich jemand aus deiner Liste dabei stört ignoriere ihn doch einfach. Hast du Angst, dass jemand sieht dass du online bist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Also langsam wird's lächerlich. Die nächste Bundestagswahl wird für euch von dieser Frage bestimmt? Oh mein Gott. Es geht doch nur um eure Namen. Leute, die deswegen mit WoW aufhören können gleich ihre Internetleitung kappen und alle persönlichen Daten verbrennen.


----------



## Jennifer91 (9. Juli 2010)

Wer die RealID nicht gut findet sollte der Meinung auch treu bleiben und sie nicht benutzen ich werd es auf jeden Fall so machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warcus (9. Juli 2010)

Mmmmuuuuuahahahahaha! Ich weiß, wo Ihr alle wohnt! Ich werde Euch verfolgen! Wundert Euch nicht, wenn Ihr eines Tages aufwacht und plötzlich ein abgehackter Pferdekopf unter der Bettdecke liegt! Das ist nur eine Warnung!

Apropos Beruflicher Webauftritt: Also diejenigen, die eine Webseite besitzen, sollten sich auch mal Gedanken machen. Auf denic.de findet man immer die Adresse des Betreibers. Also auch hier ist das "Verfolgen" und "nachstellen" jederzeit möglich.

Und all die "Bewerber", die Angst haben, dass sie vom Personalchef abgelehnt werden: Schnell die Saufbilder bei Facebook löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

Turisto schrieb:


> Wie sich hier alle aufregen, Lustig.
> 
> Alle beschweren sich erst das nur noch geflamt, geheult, beleidigt und sonst noch was gemacht wird in den Foren.
> Jetzt haut Blizz den Leuten auf die Finger und schon regen sich die Leute wieder auf.



Haha ist das lustig wie doof du bist ... Du glaubst immer noch das die Real ID wegen den Forentrollen und co eingeführt wird ... Du solltest mal deine Augen aufmachen und nicht jeden scheiß glauben !


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Hier war mal doof, weiter unten isses mit text


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

Hier nochmal ein Update von einem Spieler aus dem WOW Forum:

https://www.bfdi.bund.de/bfdi_forum/showthread.php?1394-Blizzard-will-in-ihren-Foren-den-b%25FCrgerlichen-Namne-ver%25F6ffentlichen&p=7150#post7150 

http://www.junge-piraten.de/ 

Die Grünen haben uns als Mail geantwortet. 

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/aufregung-um-online-rollenspiel-namenskrieg-bei-world-of-warcraft-1.972148 

Ich werde später noch mehr Links schicken.


----------



## spielbergklon (9. Juli 2010)

Turisto schrieb:


> Alle beschweren sich erst das nur noch geflamt, geheult, beleidigt und sonst noch was gemacht wird in den Foren.
> Jetzt haut Blizz den Leuten auf die Finger und schon regen sich die Leute wieder auf.



noch einer der glaubt, dass die realID als forentroll-abwehr fungieren soll...

ist es so schwer sich über dinge zu informieren...?


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Kuckt bei dem Pic oben mal rechts unter den Gearscore.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (9. Juli 2010)

Segojan schrieb:


> Da der Herr Niemöller Deutscher war, hat er das übrigens auch auf Deutsch gesagt. Dass er hier auf Englisch zitiert wird, ist offenbar ebenso ein Zeichen für fortschreitende Amerikanisierung wie auch der betont lässige Umgang mit Datenschutz (siehe Facebook).



Kann sein, aber es wurde in der Form in einem amerikanischen Buch veröffentlicht und ist daher in der englischen Version recht bekannt. In der deutschen Form kommt noch ein "Nazis" vor, was das ganze dann wiederum aus der allgemeingehaltenen Ebene zieht. Halte es in der Form wegen seiner Übertragbarkeit für passender.


----------



## Turisto (9. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Haha ist das lustig wie doof du bist ... Du glaubst immer noch das die Real ID wegen den Forentrollen und co eingeführt wird ... Du solltest mal deine Augen aufmachen und nicht jeden scheiß glauben !



ah wieder so einer, Beleidigen und meckern.

Ich frag mich wo eure Angst her kommt, habt ihr so viel Dreck am stecken?


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

Jennifer91 schrieb:


> Wer die RealID nicht gut findet sollte der Meinung auch treu bleiben und sie nicht benutzen ich werd es auf jeden Fall so machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das reicht nicht, man muss kündigen. Ich denke viele wissen garnicht von was das hier der Anfang ist. Der Anfang wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Totemkrieger (9. Juli 2010)

Turisto schrieb:


> Wie sich hier alle aufregen, Lustig.
> 
> Alle beschweren sich erst das nur noch geflamt, geheult, beleidigt und sonst noch was gemacht wird in den Foren.
> Jetzt haut Blizz den Leuten auf die Finger und schon regen sich die Leute wieder auf.



ich kann`s schon nicht mehr hören ......ich denke die wenigsten ,die sich aufregen,sind Flamer,Trolle und Konsorten.

Wem seine Privatsphäre egal ist,kann ja weiter machen und die social Networks mit Sauf-und Kotzbildern füttern und seine Daten durchs Internet schleudern.

Den Leuten denen es aber nicht egal ist,werden sich weiter dagegen aussprechen,egal auf welcher Ebene.


----------



## bexxter83 (9. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seh ich das richtig???? Du klickst nen Randomspieler an und der Tooltip zeigt dir seinen Namen????


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Bild scheint ein Fake zu sein ( noch ) *entfernt* sry


----------



## Magistinus (9. Juli 2010)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Leute machen da ein etwas zu großes Thema draus. Eine große Verletzung der Persönlichkeitsrechte ist es schonmal garnicht, nur weil man deine Twinks und deine Ingame-Freunde sehen kann. Ist dein Char deine Persönlichkeit? Ausserdem entscheidet man immernoch selber, wen man als Freund haben möchte, und wen nicht.
> 
> Ich kann pzzL nur zustimmen. Euer Name ist mittlerweile bestimmt irgendwo im Internet bekannt. Ausserdem kann man als Datensammler mit einem Namen nicht viel anfangen, man kann ihn ja schlecht zuordnen weil man nur ein paar Characktere hat.
> 
> ...



Es ist total egal wo und wieso man sonst noch wo im Internet gefunden wird. Wo Du erscheinst entscheidest Du und nur Du. Man nennt das informationelle Selbstbestimmung ---> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Informationelle_Selbstbestimmung

Blizzard hat deinen Realen Namen nur zu Abrechnungszwecken erhalten, hätte man vorher gewusst, dass die die Userdaten verkaufen, in Listen veröffentlichen oder gar Handel zum Beispiel mit Facebook damit betreiben, hätten sie ihn nicht bekommen und ich beispielsweise hätte mit Gamecard gezahlt und Donald Duck oder ähnliches als Name angegeben.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass einige der jungen Poster noch nicht so im Leben stehen, ich rate jedoch sehr sparsam mit den eigenen Daten umzugehen.


----------



## Sprite13 (9. Juli 2010)

spielbergklon schrieb:


> noch einer der glaubt, dass die realID als forentroll-abwehr fungieren soll...
> 
> ist es so schwer sich über dinge zu informieren...?
> 
> ...



Sag mal: geht's noch? Grade wegen Leuten wie dir freue ich mich auf RealID. Denn dann würdest du sowas nicht mehr posten.

Kommen wir jetzt mit Verschwörungen? Wo bitte hast du dich informiert? BILD.de? Blizz gibt die Daten bestimmt an mögliche Arbeitgeber weiter, die mich sofort ablehnen werden! Und wenn mein Chef schon selber WoW spielt und ich ihn in meiner Liste habe, dann kann das eher förderlich für das Verhältnis sein.

Wofür soll die realID denn bitte fungieren? KLARE Antwort, bitte. Blizzard hat sowieso unsere Namen, also kommt jetzt nicht mit "sie wollen unsere Daten". Wahrscheinlich lässt du sogar vom Konto abbuchen.


----------



## Turisto (9. Juli 2010)

spielbergklon schrieb:


> noch einer der glaubt, dass die realID als forentroll-abwehr fungieren soll...
> 
> ist es so schwer sich über dinge zu informieren...?
> 
> ...



ich habe einen gut bezahlten Jop und mein Arbeitgeber weiß das ich wow zocke.


----------



## Segojan (9. Juli 2010)

Uktawa schrieb:


> ...



Mit deiner Darlegung hast du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen, nur:

1. Das ist kein Thema, das spezifisch mit der Real ID von Blizzard zu tun hat. Das haben andere Unternehmen schon vorher gemacht, und es wird auch in Zukunft so sein.

Was glaubst du, wie genau dein Mobilfunkprovider über dein Telefonierverhalten Bescheid weiß und wer diese Daten alles "minen" darf...

2. Ich würde es vehement zurückweisen, als WoW Spieler in eine Schmuddelecke gedrängt zu werden. Vielleicht gilt das ja auch eines Tages als positive Eigenschaft. Es soll ja schon mutige Leute geben, die behaupten, WoW usw. würden Management-Fähigkeiten entwickeln.


----------



## Sprite13 (9. Juli 2010)

Magistinus schrieb:


> Blizzard hat deinen Realen Namen nur zu Abrechnungszwecken erhalten, hätte man vorher gewusst, dass die die Userdaten verkaufen, in Listen veröffentlichen oder gar Handel zum Beispiel mit Facebook damit betreiben, hätten sie ihn nicht bekommen und ich beispielsweise hätte mit Gamecard gezahlt und Donald Duck oder ähnliches als Name angegeben.



Woher hast du diese Information wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## pzzL (9. Juli 2010)

Magistinus schrieb:


> ...hätte man vorher gewusst, dass die die Userdaten verkaufen, in Listen veröffentlichen oder gar Handel zum Beispiel mit Facebook damit betreiben, hätten sie ihn nicht bekommen...



Denkst du etwa, dass nur Blizzard mit Namen handelt? "...hätte man vorher gewusst...", davon muss man überall ausgehn, wo auch immer man sich registriert.


----------



## Da Magic (9. Juli 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig???? Du klickst nen Randomspieler an und der Tooltip zeigt dir seinen Namen????



jo siehst du richtig, und genau darum gibts ja so ne aufregung und mittlerweile 2500 seiten in 44k antworten im ammi forum dazu


----------



## Warcus (9. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Bild scheint ein Fake zu sein ( noch ) *entfernt* sry




Umso besser: Wenn die Leute merken, dass sie Gearscore transparent macht, wird das Tool massig entfernt und dieses GS-gespacke hat auch ein Ende. 

Edith sagt: Ach schade, wenn das Bild ein Fake ist.


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Da schrieb:


> jo siehst du richtig, und genau darum gibts ja so ne aufregung und mittlerweile 2500 seiten in 44k antworten im ammi forum dazu



Wurde auch geäussert das das Bild was ich grad gepostet habe ein Fake sei. deswegen hab ichs erstmal gelöscht, kucken was nu dazu rauskommt.


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> Sag mal: geht's noch? Grade wegen Leuten wie dir freue ich mich auf RealID. Denn dann würdest du sowas nicht mehr posten.
> 
> Kommen wir jetzt mit Verschwörungen? Wo bitte hast du dich informiert? BILD.de? Blizz gibt die Daten bestimmt an mögliche Arbeitgeber weiter, die mich sofort ablehnen werden! Und wenn mein Chef schon selber WoW spielt und ich ihn in meiner Liste habe, dann kann das eher förderlich für das Verhältnis sein.
> 
> Wofür soll die realID denn bitte fungieren? KLARE Antwort, bitte. Blizzard hat sowieso unsere Namen, also kommt jetzt nicht mit "sie wollen unsere Daten". Wahrscheinlich lässt du sogar vom Konto abbuchen.



Hauptsache was posten oder wie ? Ach egal leb du mal in deiner Schönen kleine Welt ! -.-


----------



## spielbergklon (9. Juli 2010)

Warcus schrieb:


> Apropos Beruflicher Webauftritt: Also diejenigen, die eine Webseite besitzen, sollten sich auch mal Gedanken machen. Auf denic.de findet man immer die Adresse des Betreibers. Also auch hier ist das "Verfolgen" und "nachstellen" jederzeit möglich.
> 
> Und all die "Bewerber", die Angst haben, dass sie vom Personalchef abgelehnt werden: Schnell die Saufbilder bei Facebook löschen
> 
> ...



das mit den saufbildern und luder-fotos unterschreibe ich. wie kann man nur so dumm sein und sowas ins netz stellen...?

ich durfte damals für einen chef leute googeln, die bewerbungen eingereicht haben. da wird größtenteils aussortiert, ohne sich das bewerbungsschreiben durchzulesen.

domains und webseiten - kreatives freizeitverhalten gibt pluspunkte. saufbilder, killerspiele und sichtspiele nicht... darum gehts doch die meisten!


zum thema webseiten, domains etc... geschäftliches zu finden über personen darum gehts ja nicht. sondern um ein online-rollenspiel, dass nicht so einen guten ruf besitzt wie fußball spielen oder yoga machen in der freizeit usw...


diese optionale ABschaltung der realID... warum nicht optional ANschalten...?
ganz einfach! weil man in diesen stunden/tagen wo das eingeschaltet ist, rechtlich vieles mit dem namen machen kann. weil... "man hat es ja nicht abgeschaltet"...

ähnliche augenwischerei wie bei facebook... da darf man sich auch durch tausend häkchen klicken bevor andere nur das profilbild sehen können.................


----------



## Da Magic (9. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Wurde auch geäussert das das Bild was ich grad gepostet habe ein Fake sei. deswegen hab ichs erstmal gelöscht, kucken was nu dazu rauskommt.



würd mich net wundern wenns so kommt,


ich bin ab morgen in urlaub und wenn ich wiederkomme und mich einlogge werd ich bestimmt mit namen begrüßt usw......

ma sehen was sich i nden 3 wochen tut


----------



## Uktawa (9. Juli 2010)

Segojan schrieb:


> Mit deiner Darlegung hast du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen, nur:
> 
> 1. Das ist kein Thema, das spezifisch mit der Real ID von Blizzard zu tun hat. Das haben andere Unternehmen schon vorher gemacht, und es wird auch in Zukunft so sein.
> 
> ...




zu 1) 
Genau aus diesem Grunde hab ich seit jahren kein Handy mehr. Und erstaunlich man kann ohne leben. Lebt sich sogar viel entspannter.

zu 2)
Was du wünschst und was Du am Ende tatsächlich bekommst sind leider immer 2 Verschiedene Dinge. Im Moment ist die Akzeptanz in unserer Gesellschaft Online-Gamern Gegenüber immer noch alles andere als hinnehmbar. Wir werden automatisch in die "Nerd" und "Kellerkind" Schubladen gestopft. Ob wir wollen oder nicht. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, wäre ich Chef....ich würde keine WoW Spieler einstellen. Warum, nun weil ichgenau weiss wie schräg drauf die Kommunity manchmal ist und wie schnell Beleidigungen im Spiel fallen. Ich würde solche Menschen keinen meiner Kunden zumuten wollen.


----------



## Lily:) (9. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand einen US-Clienten und mag mal nachsehen, ob die Chars im armory existieren?
Ob das ein Fake ist, würde mich auch mal interessieren!

Ich schaffe es irgendwie nicht, auf das amerikanische Arsenal zuzugreifen. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sprite13 (9. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Hauptsache was posten oder wie ? Ach egal leb du mal in deiner Schönen kleine Welt ! -.-



1. Das gleiche trifft auch dich wohl eher zu.
2. Du schuldest mir immernoch eine Antwort.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Je mehr ich den Menschen kennenlerne, desto mehr liebe ich Tiere.


----------



## Da Magic (9. Juli 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen US-Clienten und mag mal nachsehen, ob die Chars im armory existieren?
> Ob das ein Fake ist, würde mich auch mal interessieren!
> 
> Ich schaffe es irgendwie nicht, auf das amerikanische Arsenal zuzugreifen. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu doof
> ...



http://www.worldofwa...t.com/index.xml ist die amerikanische seite, von da gibts n link zum amerikanischen arsenal


edith: man kommt nur auf europäische arsenal, aber immer auch über iphone und, welch wunder, facebook !!111111einseins


----------



## Azuran (9. Juli 2010)

ich sag dazu nurnoch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6wja9x-orA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch wen der vergleich vlt nicht gerade vergleichbar oder gar etwas extreme is ^^ aber man weiss nie wie weit sowas geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen US-Clienten und mag mal nachsehen, ob die Chars im armory existieren?
> Ob das ein Fake ist, würde mich auch mal interessieren!
> 
> Ich schaffe es irgendwie nicht, auf das amerikanische Arsenal zuzugreifen. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu doof
> ...



Existiert 

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Icecrown&cn=Rabbidd


----------



## -Baru- (9. Juli 2010)

Im offiziellen Forum berichten die ersten, dass sie von LotR und Warhammer Reaktivierungsmails mit kostenloser Spielzeit bekommen haben.
Die Kunden-Ablöse-Schlacht hat begonnen.


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> 1. Das gleiche trifft auch dich wohl eher zu.
> 2. Du schuldest mir immernoch eine Antwort.



1. Klar muss meine Post anzahl hoch kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Worauf ?


----------



## Sprite13 (9. Juli 2010)

Ich find's eigentlich traurig dass einige sich hier dafür schämen WoW zu spielen. Wenn ihr Spaß damit habt, warum habt ihr ein Problem dass es der Chef rausfinden könnte? Googlet einfach mal selber euren Namen, bei mir kam auch nach 15 Seiten nichts bei raus, auch wenn nicht allzu bewusst mit meinen Daten umgehe. Desweiteren darf euch ein Chef nicht wegen WoW ablehnen, natürlich werden die meisten dies auch nicht zugeben. Aber generell zweifle ich eher an, dass man überhaupt wegen WoW abgelehnt wird. Einen Chef, der sowas macht, würde ich nicht gerne haben. 

Dieses "wenn ich Chef wär" ist kein gutes Beispiel, da ihr alle WoW spielt/gespielt habt.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (9. Juli 2010)

Da schrieb:


> jo siehst du richtig, und genau darum gibts ja so ne aufregung und mittlerweile 2500 seiten in 44k antworten im ammi forum dazu



Ich denke nicht dass es ein Fake ist... so ist es glaube ich wenn jemand der dich als Freund hat auch Freunde hat der spielt, dann wird das ein Freund deines Freundes sein. Da sieht man nämlich die Realnamen dann und dahinter in Klammern den Charakter. Ist halt wenn man mit +Freund die Email verteilt. 

Bei +Kontakt geht das zum Glück noch nicht, aber wenn Blizzard alle Spieler miteinander verbinden will, dann steht es womöglich dann auch da oder noch schlimmer vor dem Charnamen im Spiel


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Im offiziellen Forum berichten die ersten, dass sie von LotR und Warhammer Reaktivierungsmails mit kostenloser Spielzeit bekommen haben.
> Die Kunden-Ablöse-Schlacht hat begonnen.



Jop Warhammer online hat seit gestern 2wochen kostenlose spielzeit für alle inaktiven accounts und aktiven aber das liegt eher an der Server Verlegung


----------



## Sprite13 (9. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> 1. Klar muss meine Post anzahl hoch kriegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf die Frage, wozu RealID denn sonst da sein soll, anstatt zur Bekämpfung von Forumflamern. Denn du behauptest, es gäbe da einen Grund, nur leider nennst du ihn nicht.

Edit: bei Lotro könnte es damit zusammenhängen, dass es bald ein Free2Play mit Itemshop wird und man sich vorher noch ein Lifetime-Abo holen soll. Das soll dann irgendwelche Boni bringen.


----------



## -Baru- (9. Juli 2010)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> Einen Chef, der sowas macht, würde ich nicht gerne haben.



Der PErsonaler muss nicht zwingendermaßen dein zukünftiger Chef sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spielbergklon (9. Juli 2010)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> 1. Das gleiche trifft auch dich wohl eher zu.
> 2. Du schuldest mir immernoch eine Antwort.



googel es mal im spiegel online, die zeit, heise etc etc...

bevor du mich als bild-leser und forentroll abestempelst - dabei dein realID in den schutz nimmst und es als argumentation verwendest, könntest du dort auch mal lesen bitte...

regst dich hier über forentrolle auf, aber flamest mich ebenfalls mit bild-leser mist...


ich entschuldige mich für den jobkommentar und lösche dies, aber ich rege mich einfach nur auf, wenn ich sehe wie naiv viele annehmen, das (realID) wäre ein nettes userfreundliches feature und nicht nur bestandteil einer facebook-marketing geldmacher kampagne, die die anonymität in einem MMO belastet...


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> Auf die Frage, wozu RealID denn sonst da sein soll, anstatt zur Bekämpfung von Forumflamern. Denn du behauptest, es gäbe da einen Grund, nur leider nennst du ihn nicht.



Real Id ist dazu da um Geld zu machen das ist der einzige Grund wieso Blizzard das macht da sie einen Deal mit Facebook und Massive haben der eine Menge Kohle bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das können dir hier ein paar Community mitglieder besser erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemkrieger (9. Juli 2010)

Z i t a t:


> Über 10 Jahre habe ich als Berater für Projekt- und Changemanagement in verschiedenen namenhaften Konzernen gearbeitet und hatte sehr viel Kontakt in die jeweiligen Top-Management-Ebenen. Wenn es in diesen Unternehmen eine Eskalation seitens der Kunden gegeben hat, dann war im Top-Management sofort “Alarmstufe Rot” und es wurde eine Problemlösung mit dem Kunden gesucht, damit die Kundenzufriedenheit wieder hergestellt werden kann.
> 
> Wenn hier Kunden wegen der “Real ID in Foren” protestieren und ihr Abonnement kündigen, dann hat dies gute Gründe. Sollte die Firma Activision Blizzard diese Proteste seitens der Kunden aussitzen wollen, dann ist dies eine ungeheuerliche Ignoranz.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

Wenn man ingame versucht die Leute zu warnen, wird man nur mit WAYNE abgeblockt. Wie ich schon sagte. Blizzards Plan geht PERFEKT auf.


----------



## pzzL (9. Juli 2010)

http://www.az-direct.com/site/de/adressen.html

Ihr kennt diese Seite oder? Ihr macht euch Sorgen wegen dieser blöden Real-ID, macht euch lieber darüber Sorgen.


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Hab da was feines über die Blizzleutchen gefunden! 


Hübsche Infos!

edit: Das is echt böse XD


----------



## spielbergklon (9. Juli 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Im offiziellen Forum berichten die ersten, dass sie von LotR und Warhammer Reaktivierungsmails mit kostenloser Spielzeit bekommen haben.
> Die Kunden-Ablöse-Schlacht hat begonnen.



von LOTRO habe ich gestern nachmittag bereits eine bekommen.

und WAR spiele ich seit einem monat, weil ich bis CATA pausieren wollte mit wow... ärgerlich... hab mich sehr auf die erweiterung gefreut.


----------



## hansilolol (9. Juli 2010)

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/aufregung-um-online-rollenspiel-namenskrieg-bei-world-of-warcraft-1.972148


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> Auf die Frage, wozu RealID denn sonst da sein soll, anstatt zur Bekämpfung von Forumflamern. Denn du behauptest, es gäbe da einen Grund, nur leider nennst du ihn nicht.


Also so Facebook und Blizzard tun sich Zusammen da sie über 400 Mio Daten von leuten haben dann kommt noch Massive dazu die an den Verbraucher angepasste Werbung in das Spiel mit einbauen! Vor stellen kann du dir das so Hans Mustermann tritt in Facebook der Grp "Ich bremse auch für Katzen bei" er spielt auch wow und als er sich dann einloggt popt ein Fenster auf in dem dir Perfekte Bremsbeläge Angedreht werden


----------



## axaxel (9. Juli 2010)

pzzL schrieb:


> http://www.az-direct...e/adressen.html
> 
> Ihr kennt diese Seite oder? Ihr macht euch Sorgen wegen dieser blöden Real-ID, macht euch lieber darüber Sorgen.





Die Seite ist wirklich Bedenklich, genau wie SWIFT und ELENA und zich andere Dinge, aber über diese Dinge diskutiert man besser in anderen Foren.
Bei Buffed geht es nun mal um MMO's



pzzL schrieb:


> Ihr macht euch Sorgen wegen dieser blöden Real-ID, macht euch lieber darüber Sorgen.


Ich Denke der ein oder andere hier im Forum wird sich nicht nur um die Real-ID sorgen machen, sondern eben auch um oben genannte Themen. Aber wie gesagt Gaming Forum und so.


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Macht mal gucki, Micah Wipple war erst der Anfang 

http://asnowstormbyanyothername.blogspot.com/


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

Jo anscheinend gehen massiv mails von anderen Spielen rum, jeder will halt Profit machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendofz (9. Juli 2010)

X-orzist schrieb:


> *Der Facebook-Gründer Mark Zuckerberg hat öffentlich verkündet, dass er "Privatsphäre" nicht mehr zeitgemäß findet. *
> In einem Interview sagte er, dass wenn er Facebook nochmal neu gründen würde, er die "Privatsphäreneinstellung" der persönlichen Daten automatisch auf "öffentlich" stellen würde. Er würde dieses als die Aufgabe von Facebook ansehen, die "sozialen Normen" abzubilden um Facebook als innovative Plattform zu begreifen. Zuckerberg ist der Auffassung, dass die Privatsphäre inzwischen ein überholtes Konzept ist, da mehr und mehr Nutzer immer mehr von sich persönlich im Internet preisgeben - öffentlich einsehbar für jedermann. Im Dezember wurden die Grundeinstellungen zur Privatsphäre kurzerhand bei Facebook geändert. Seitdem sind privaten Daten und beispielsweise Mitgliedschaften in Gruppen öffentlich einsehbar. "_Die Privatsphäreneinstellungen 350 Millionen Nutzern zu ändern hätte sich nicht jedes Unternehmen getraut_", sagte Zuckerberg.
> 
> 
> ...





pah, da zeigen sich mal die wahren Gesichter von Traumstätten wie facebook und vor allem, und das kotzt mich ganz extrem an..... Der traumfabrik Blizzard.... Nicht nur wir (Schland) sind raus, sondern ihr auch... Ekelt mich an der Typ (Kotick)...


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Macht mal gucki, Micah Wipple war erst der Anfang
> 
> http://asnowstormbya...e.blogspot.com/



Tja da hat sich Blizz ein Eigentor geschossen ! ...


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

lol

jetzt wo man die Politiker braucht, kommen die net...


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Tja da hat sich Blizz ein Eigentor geschossen ! ...



Das ist ein Knieschuss.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magistinus (9. Juli 2010)

pzzL schrieb:


> http://www.az-direct...e/adressen.html
> 
> Ihr kennt diese Seite oder? Ihr macht euch Sorgen wegen dieser blöden Real-ID, macht euch lieber darüber Sorgen.



Dies ist ein Teil davon, wie man aus Abozahlern glässerne Opfer macht. Demnächst dann kannst du Listen mit allen WoW Spielern aus Hamburg oder München kaufen. Wie gesagt, wenn ich gewusst hätte, die treiben Handel mit unseren Daten, hätte ich keine echten Daten angegeben.


----------



## Najsh (9. Juli 2010)

Wie die real ID in der Realität aussieht:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbPDKH5Wffg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

Naja ich habe Gekündigt was jeder Normale Mensch auch gemacht hätte da ich kein bock darauf habe die Tür zu öffnen und einen Wut entbrannten Wow Spieler vor mir zu stehen haben


----------



## Muuhkuhh (9. Juli 2010)

ich scheiss auf blizz und auf das game...
würd ja meinen acc verkaufen aber dann postet wer mit meinem namen xD


letz play pacman ! back to the roots baby xD


----------



## Cestral (9. Juli 2010)

Für mich geht die Real_ID definitiv zu weit. Für meinen naivgesunden Menschenverstand ist es eine eklatante Datenschutzverletzung die einem Spieler aufgezwungen wird.

Es wird so kommen das einige Leute Probleme bekommen wenn Ihr offizieler Vor- und Nachname bekannt wird und mir tuen all die Leute leid die aufgrund einer Namensverwechslung im Reallife belästigt werden, obwohl Sie niemals WOW gespielt haben.

Tja, da nun Blizzard offiziell bestätigt hat an der Real_ID festzuhalten, war mein nächster Schritt das ABO zu kündigen und meine Vorbstellung für Cataclysm zu stornieren.
Der Spieleclient für HdRO läuft schon, Lifetimeaccount ist freigeschaltet. Ab Herbst wird HdRO ein F2P und mit dem Lifetimeaccount habe ich zugriff auf alle Features.

Meine Prognose:

In den nächsten Erweiterungen/Patches ist man dann gezwungen das Real_IDsystem anzunehmen, wie das Anlegen eines Battle.net-Accounts.
Der Itemshop wird an Bedeutung zunehmen und die monatlichen Gebühren werden trotzdem weiterhin anfallen.
Die Community wird noch ein Zacken ruppiger und unsozialer, was dazu führen kann das kaum noch neue Spieler nachrücken werden.

Ich hoffe für WOW das die Entwicklung mich Lügen straft und sich alles zum besseren wendet. Mir hat das Spiel sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ich hatte mich auf die Cataclysmerweiterung sehr gefreut. Aber der Punkt ist jetzt erreicht wo die Summe aller Änderungen für mich nicht mehr akzeptabel ist und ich einen Schlussstrich ziehen musste.

Ich wünsche allen anderen nachwievor eine angenehme Zeit in Azeroth und noch viele angenehme Stunde in einer schönen, fantastischen Welt.

So long Cestral.


----------



## Da Magic (9. Juli 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> Wie die real ID in der Realität aussieht:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded



this!


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> Wie die real ID in der Realität aussieht:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded






Nanuuck schrieb:


> Naja ich habe Gekündigt was jeder Normale Mensch auch gemacht hätte da ich kein bock darauf habe die Tür zu öffnen und einen Wut entbrannten Wow Spieler vor mir zu stehen haben



Zum Glück hab ich ne Axt zu Hause O.o


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2010)

Naja bei mir kommt raus,

Eine veröffentlichte Projektarbeit

Ein Bewerberprofil (trotz guten Technikerabschluß immernoch keinen Job)

Und trotz mehrmaliger Telefonate Str, Hausnr u Tel dank Ö-rtliche 

Da die Masse der heutigen Personalchefs weit über 40 sind und somit kritisch gegenüber Onlinespielen stehen möchte ich nicht das ich damit in Verbindung gebracht werde


----------



## Segojan (9. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Hab da was feines über die Blizzleutchen gefunden!
> 
> 
> Hübsche Infos!
> ...



Du weißt aber schon, dass die "Blizzleutchen" möchten, dass du das über sie weißt, deswegen haben sie es nämlich gepostet.


----------



## Sprite13 (9. Juli 2010)

"Diese Angst vor der Verschmelzung von realer und virtueller Welt wird häufig erwähnt: Eine Google-Suche, so das Argument, würde nun mit wenigen Mausklicks die Identität eines Spielers offenlegen - und somit Identitätsdiebstahl und Stalking Tür und Tor öffnen."

Von der Süddeutschen. Der Satz zeigt doch, dass viele Menschen einfach in Panik verfallen. Facebook kann mit meinen Daten nicht allzuviel anfangen, schließlich habe ich schon ein Profil. Aber auch mit Daten von nicht-Facebook-usern lässt sich ausser in Werbung kein Profit machen. Sollen sie uns ein Profil erstellen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nutzung für Werbezwecke würde eine Personalisierung der Werbung bedeuten, also würde ich wahrscheinlich in Facebook Werbung für MMO's bekommen. Kein Problem.

Und ich bezweifle dass Blizzard Werbeschilder mit "Kauft das neue NIVEA" vor's Auktionshaus hängen wird.

edit: Falls das ganze jedoch zur Pflicht wird würde ich nochmal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Segojan schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass die "Blizzleutchen" möchten, dass du das über sie weißt, deswegen haben sie es nämlich gepostet.



Kotick will das wir wissen wie alt seine Töchter sind? Unter welcher Nummer wir seine Frau erreichen? Na das ist aber lieb.


----------



## Muuhkuhh (9. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Kotick will das wir wissen wie alt seine Töchter sind? Unter welcher Nummer wir seine Frau erreichen? Na das ist aber lieb.



das nenn ich 24H support! ^^


----------



## spielbergklon (9. Juli 2010)

Segojan schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass die "Blizzleutchen" möchten, dass du das über sie weißt, deswegen haben sie es nämlich gepostet.



genau... deswegen hat ja auch einer direkt sein telefon abschalten lassen................


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Kotick will das wir wissen wie alt seine Töchter sind? Unter welcher Nummer wir seine Frau erreichen? Na das ist aber lieb.



Kotick würde seine Familie verkaufen um noch mehr Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## Petu (9. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Naja ich habe Gekündigt was jeder Normale Mensch auch gemacht hätte da ich kein bock darauf habe die Tür zu öffnen und einen Wut entbrannten Wow Spieler vor mir zu stehen haben



Dann hast du die falschen *FREUNDE*.


----------



## Sprite13 (9. Juli 2010)

Es ist immer lustig zu sehen wie viele Leute Blizzard hassen - aber trotzdem noch WoW spielen.

Das Spiel kann einfach nicht so schlecht sein wie viele es darstellen. Das meiste davon ist eher Selbstdarstellung.


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Kotick würde seine Familie verkaufen um noch mehr Geld zu verdienen.



Seine Adresse steht da auch, u wieviel er für die Renovierung vor 5 Jahren ausgegeben hat. Er teilt halt alles mit uns der Gute


----------



## Segojan (9. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Kotick will das wir wissen wie alt seine Töchter sind? Unter welcher Nummer wir seine Frau erreichen? Na das ist aber lieb.



"will das wir wissen" ist tatsächlich zuviel gesagt. Es ist ihm halt egal, ob wir es wissen oder nicht. Das ist eben das amerikanische Verhältnis zur Privatsphäre.


----------



## Sprite13 (9. Juli 2010)

Glaubt ihr nicht, dass das ganze eher zynistisch gemeint ist?


----------



## Lovsky (9. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Naja ich habe Gekündigt was jeder Normale Mensch auch gemacht hätte da ich kein bock darauf habe die Tür zu öffnen und einen Wut entbrannten Wow Spieler vor mir zu stehen haben




Schon schlimm wenn man nun seine Minderwetigkeitskomplexe nicht mehr anonym im Forum oder ingame durch Flames wieder wettmachen kann.....


----------



## spielbergklon (9. Juli 2010)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> Es ist immer lustig zu sehen wie viele Leute Blizzard hassen - aber trotzdem noch WoW spielen.
> 
> Das Spiel kann einfach nicht so schlecht sein wie viele es darstellen. Das meiste davon ist eher Selbstdarstellung.



haben wir hier ansich über das spiel gelästert?!?!?

es geht um die entwicklung. möchtest du nicht verstehen, ok. deine sache. aber bitte halte dich damit zurück, dass wir blizz und das spiel scheiße finden. ich habe es seit der vanilla gespielt (mit 2 pausen) und war bis gestern ein großer fan!


übrigens wird zuckerbergs biografie verfilmt: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1285016/
von david fincher (FIGHT CLUB etc.)
wird sicher keine lobeshymne auf einen genialen erfinder.


----------



## WoWFreak84 (9. Juli 2010)

Ich find es ja überflüssig, dass ein Thread dafür aufgemacht wurde, wo es doch allein schon auf Buffed.de selber genug zum Thema gab.
Aber warum sich jetzt erst alle aufregen, wo man das hätte doch in den neuen AGBs von Battle.net schon lange lesen konnte.
Die neuen AGBs vom Juni 2010.

Öfter mal in sein Battle.net-Profil zu schauen, wäre ja auch mal was.


----------



## spielbergklon (9. Juli 2010)

Lovsky schrieb:


> Schon schlimm wenn man nun seine Minderwetigkeitskomplexe nicht mehr anonym im Forum oder ingame durch Flames wieder wettmachen kann.....



sagt der, der nichts über das thema zu sagen hat, sondern nur provozieren will...


----------



## Sprite13 (9. Juli 2010)

spielbergklon schrieb:


> haben wir hier ansich über das spiel gelästert?!?!?



Ich meinte das ja auch nicht direkt auf dich bezogen. Es ist einfach generell so, dass bei Änderungen im Spiel immer Aufregung da ist, die dann auch wieder verfliegt. Dass die Nummer hier etwas anderes ist seh ich ja ein.


----------



## Cracs (9. Juli 2010)

Diese Funktion ist meiner Meinung auch dafür gedacht sich mit rl freunden besser verständigen zu können ihr müsst es ja nicht nutzen und bestimmt nicht jeden eure daten geben. Ausserdem ist dadurch meine flist ganz schön geschrumpft weil ich die ganzen twinks von meinen bekannten rauswerfen konnte.


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

Warcus schrieb:


> Und all die "Bewerber", die Angst haben, dass sie vom Personalchef abgelehnt werden: Schnell die Saufbilder bei Facebook löschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schlussfolgerst Du jetzt, das alle Säufer WoW spielen oder das alle WoW-Spieler saufen?
Finde den Fehler.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (9. Juli 2010)

Cestral schrieb:


> Ich hoffe für WOW das die Entwicklung mich Lügen straft und sich alles zum besseren wendet. Mir hat das Spiel sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ich hatte mich auf die Cataclysmerweiterung sehr gefreut.



Ich hoffe dass du recht behälst und WoW untergeht, bevor es den letzten Rest an Würde verliert. Wird ohnehin mal Zeit Platz zu machen für was neues.


----------



## Sprite13 (9. Juli 2010)

Übrigens ist es natürlich einfach über Blizzard Mitarbeiter etwas herauszufinden, durch den Bekanntheitsgrad der Firma/ihrer Namen findet man sie bei Google viel schneller und öfter.

edit: Bei all eurem Pathos .. es ist nur ein Spiel o0 Lehnt RealID ab, oder hört auf. Ein paar von euch rate ich noch ihr Modem zu zertrümmern.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Cracs schrieb:


> Diese Funktion ist meiner Meinung auch dafür gedacht sich mit rl freunden besser verständigen zu können *ihr müsst es ja nicht nutzen und bestimmt nicht jeden eure daten geben*. Ausserdem ist dadurch meine flist ganz schön geschrumpft weil ich die ganzen twinks von meinen bekannten rauswerfen konnte.



DU *MUSST* ES NUTZEN!!!!!!
Und dein RL Name kann durch ein einfaches Addon angezeigt werden -_-


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> Übrigens ist es natürlich einfach über Blizzard Mitarbeiter etwas herauszufinden, durch den Bekanntheitsgrad der Firma/ihrer Namen findet man sie bei Google viel schneller und öfter.



Klar Micah Whipple hat sich gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spielbergklon (9. Juli 2010)

WoWFreak84 schrieb:


> Ich find es ja überflüssig, dass ein Thread dafür aufgemacht wurde, wo es doch allein schon auf Buffed.de selber genug zum Thema gab.
> Aber warum sich jetzt erst alle aufregen, wo man das hätte doch in den neuen AGBs von Battle.net schon lange lesen konnte.
> Die neuen AGBs vom Juni 2010.
> 
> Öfter mal in sein Battle.net-Profil zu schauen, wäre ja auch mal was.



das war das wort zum sonntag.
bedenken waren ja immer da, das stimmt.

und man war zu naiv zu sehen, dass sie die AGBs auch so durchsetzen werden, wie man es unterschrieben hat mit einem klick.


naja, ich werd mich hier ausklinken. das wetter ist spitze und es ist wochenende.

rückkehr nach blizz ist mit diesem vertrauensbruch ohnehin nicht mehr drin, und daher werd ich zu dem spiel und dem unternehmen auch nichts mehr sagen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Juli 2010)

Ich *muss* es nur nutzen, wenn ich in ein paar Monaten etwas im Forum posten will.

Die Ingame-Anzeige kann durch die elterliche Freigabe deaktiviert werden.


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Noch ja.


----------



## Segojan (9. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Klar Micah Whipple hat sich gefreut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer, glaubst du, hat den ganzen Berg Informationen, der ihm jetzt auf die Butterseite gefallen ist, gepostet? Blizzard oder er selbst?


----------



## Azuran (9. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich *muss* es nur nutzen, wenn ich in ein paar Monaten etwas im Forum posten will.
> 
> Die Ingame-Anzeige kann durch die elterliche Freigabe deaktiviert werden.



alleind as ich mir die als volljähriger rein haun muss find ich ätzend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sprite13 (9. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Noch ja.



Spekulationen sind kein Argument ^^


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich *muss* es nur nutzen, wenn ich in ein paar Monaten etwas im Forum posten will.
> 
> Die Ingame-Anzeige kann durch die elterliche Freigabe deaktiviert werden.



Aber durch ein betrügerisches Addon nutzt auch deine Versagerfreigabe nichts..


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> Spekulationen sind kein Argument ^^



Und Blauäugigkeit ist keine Sicherheit.


----------



## YingelYangel (9. Juli 2010)

Eifnach nur traurig was Blizzard da macht.Das game ist ab 12 ich hoffe das blizazrd sich ein richtiges eigentor damit ballert.Und ne fette geldstrafe kriegt damit die mal klar kommen im kopf


----------



## Lovsky (9. Juli 2010)

spielbergklon schrieb:


> sagt der, der nichts über das thema zu sagen hat, sondern nur provozieren will...



Wenn du genau nachdenken würdest könnte es dir auffallen,dass ich damit die ganze Aufregung der RealID Hasser zusammengefasst hab. Ihr seid damit unzufrieden, dass ihr euch nicht mehr wie die letzte Sau benehmen könnt wenn ihr online geht. Obwohl das wiederrum auch vollkommener Humbug ist, da euch niemand dazu verpflichtet diese Option zu nutzen. Viel Rauch um nichts! Seid nicht so konservativ und deutsch! Denn das was Deutsche am besten können ist sich über Neues beschweren!

Man sieht sich dann spätestens in 3 Monaten wenn ihr euren Account wieder reaktiviert habt. Bis dahin viel Spass!


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Lovsky schrieb:


> Obwohl das wiederrum auch vollkommener Humbug ist, da euch niemand dazu verpflichtet diese Option zu nutzen.



Kopf -> Hand


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> Woher hast du diese Information wenn ich fragen darf?



Daher woher Du die auch hättest, wenn Du mal die AGB lesen würdest, die Du bereits akzeptiert hast.


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> Dann hast du die falschen *FREUNDE*.



Habe ich geschrieben das es Freunde sind ? Denk mal nach ....


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> Übrigens ist es natürlich einfach über Blizzard Mitarbeiter etwas herauszufinden, durch den Bekanntheitsgrad der Firma/ihrer Namen findet man sie bei Google viel schneller und öfter.
> 
> edit: Bei all eurem Pathos .. es ist nur ein Spiel o0 Lehnt RealID ab, oder hört auf. Ein paar von euch rate ich noch ihr Modem zu zertrümmern.



MEIN REALNAME IST KEIN SPIEL. Ich glaube Du leidest unter Wahnvorstellungen.


----------



## Braamséry (9. Juli 2010)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> Übrigens ist es natürlich einfach über Blizzard Mitarbeiter etwas herauszufinden, durch den Bekanntheitsgrad der Firma/ihrer Namen findet man sie bei Google viel schneller und öfter.
> 
> edit: Bei all eurem Pathos .. es ist nur ein Spiel o0 Lehnt RealID ab, oder hört auf. Ein paar von euch rate ich noch ihr Modem zu zertrümmern.



Es gibt aber auch genügend Leute bei denen es lohnt etwas herauszufinden.

Man muss nur in gehobener Situation bei einer Firma sein. Ok, Abteilungsleiter ist nicht perfekt, würde aber reichen.

Dann hat man, vor allem, Geld was viele Leute wohl auch gut gebrauchen können. 

Und es soll ja Leute geben, die einem nachspionieren würden (wenn man besagtes geld hat) etc.

Sowas würde vllt bei 11Mio spielern bei, wenns hoch kommt, 100 passieren. Aber selbst das wär fail...



Sprite13 schrieb:


> Spekulationen sind kein Argument ^^



Das gilt für beide Seiten.


----------



## Shelung (9. Juli 2010)

Ich finde es irgendwie traurig...

Ich meine das mit dem Forum ist eine Sache und lässt sich verkraften.


Aber das man zu 100% dann auch ingame sofort Bescheid weis...


Ich habe seit dem ich angefangen habe zu spielen und das war so classic/anfang bc zwar nicht immer einversatnden mit änderungen aber ich konnte damit leben da es ja nur etwas am spiel änderte.

Doch das ist sogar ein grund weshalb Ich aufhören werde.
Kleine Ingame veränderungen sowie casual freundlich und pets über item shop. Mir doch wurst.

Aber das ich dann egal was ich spiele nicht nur nicht mehr anonym bin sondern auch sofort jeder weis wohin der twink gehört.
Das macht es nicht nur schlimmer als Gearscore um einen raid oder so zu finden.

Sondern du hast Beruflich sofort die scheiße am dampfen (sry). Der googelt ma fix sieht du spielst in der Freizeit wow und blubb das wars.
Öhm ja ok ich spiele ein spiel und werde nicht genommen selbst wen man top noten hat, erfahrung usw.
Nur weil man eben nicht als Hobby Fußball spielt ?

Wohin soll das führen?


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> Übrigens ist es natürlich einfach über Blizzard Mitarbeiter etwas herauszufinden, durch den Bekanntheitsgrad der Firma/ihrer Namen findet man sie bei Google viel schneller und öfter.
> 
> edit: Bei all eurem Pathos .. es ist nur ein Spiel o0 Lehnt RealID ab, oder hört auf. Ein paar von euch rate ich noch ihr Modem zu zertrümmern.




*Zitat: Lehnt RealID ab, oder hört auf *
Ach sag bloß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was eine Logik


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Shelung schrieb:


> Wohin soll das führen?



Na zum Weltfrieden und Glück für alle...oh wait. 


Es dient dazu Kohle zu machen mehr net. Oder sich der Zuckerbergschen " Privatsphäre ist doof" Doktrin anzuschliessen.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Falls wir wissen dürfen:
Was sagt eigentlich Buffed über die RealID?


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juli 2010)

Lovsky schrieb:


> Seid nicht so konservativ und deutsch! Denn das was Deutsche am besten können ist sich über Neues beschweren!



Stimmt tschuldigung *schäm*

Dann troll ich mich mal zu den bisher rund 48.000 (!) konservativen und deutschen Amis die sich lustigerweise auch beschweren.
Oder könnte es sein das einfach nur DU was nicht mitbekommen hast ?


----------



## Segojan (9. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Habe ich geschrieben das es Freunde sind ? Denk mal nach ....



Wie kannst du Nanuuck nur unterstellen, er hätte Freunde?

Dann würde er der Real ID ja positive Seiten abgewinnen können.


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Na zum Weltfrieden und Glück für alle...oh wait.
> 
> 
> Es dient dazu Kohle zu machen mehr net. Oder sich der Zuckerbergschen " Privatsphäre ist doof" Doktrin anzuschliessen.



Das Blizzard aber nur Kohle machen will verstehen die meisten leider aber nicht, die glauben dann lieber der Augenwischerei mit dem Forentrollen unterbinden und co !




Segojan schrieb:


> Wie kannst du Nanuuck nur unterstellen, er hätte Freunde?
> 
> Dann würde er der Real ID ja positive Seiten abgewinnen können.



Wie war das mit der Augenwischerei ?


----------



## Segojan (9. Juli 2010)

öäüöäü schrieb:


> Die Forenteilnehmer haben Sie gepostet. Hast anscheinend den Thread nicht im US Forum verfolgt nehme ich mal an...



Die Forenteilnehmer werden ja wohl nicht ins Telefonbuch geschaut haben, die Nummer angerufen und alles abgefragt.

(Obwohl: Sowas könnt ich mir dortzulande auch vorstellen.)


----------



## wyng (9. Juli 2010)

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/8632/gearscore.jpg[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Ja, RealID GEHT ZU WEIT![/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Tooltip rechts unten![/font]


----------



## Segojan (9. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Das Blizzard aber nur Kohle machen will verstehen die meisten leider aber nicht, die glauben dann lieber der Augenwischerei mit dem Forentrollen unterbinden und co !



Was gibts da nicht zu verstehen? Natürlich will Blizzard Kohle machen. Das trifft, soweit ich weiß, auf die meisten Firmen in der Wirtschaft zu.


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Das Blizzard aber nur Kohle machen will verstehen die meisten leider aber nicht, die glauben dann lieber der Augenwischerei mit dem Forentrollen unterbinden und co !
> 
> Wie war das mit der Augenwischerei ?



Ich würde eig so weit gehen zu sagen das Blizzard nur das Mittel ist , Activision will Geld. Blizzard programmiert bloss das Mittel um mehr zu scheffeln. Im Endeffekt sind die bloss Bauern.


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

Segojan schrieb:


> Was gibts da nicht zu verstehen? Natürlich will Blizzard Kohle machen. Das trifft, soweit ich weiß, auf die meisten Firmen in der Wirtschaft zu.



Jaja ich sag ja nur Traumwelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spiel du einfach Wow weiter und gieß danach deinen Garten mit den ganzen Bunten Blümchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ps: und Streichel das vorbei schwebende Schäfchen!


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

wyng schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Ja, RealID GEHT ZU WEIT![/font]
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Tooltip rechts unten![/font]



Soll das etwa heißen, dass wenn man nach Gearscore nachschauen will, schon den RL Namen sehen kann?!


----------



## Totemkrieger (9. Juli 2010)

Lovsky schrieb:


> Wenn du genau nachdenken würdest könnte es dir auffallen,dass ich damit die ganze Aufregung der RealID Hasser zusammengefasst hab. Ihr seid damit unzufrieden, dass ihr euch nicht mehr wie die letzte Sau benehmen könnt wenn ihr online geht. Obwohl das wiederrum auch vollkommener Humbug ist, da euch niemand dazu verpflichtet diese Option zu nutzen. Viel Rauch um nichts! Seid nicht so konservativ und deutsch! Denn das was Deutsche am besten können ist sich über Neues beschweren!
> 
> Man sieht sich dann spätestens in 3 Monaten wenn ihr euren Account wieder reaktiviert habt. Bis dahin viel Spass!



Wie kann man so ignorant mit Informationen umgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man sich nur 5 Minuten Zeit nimmt um sich über dieses Thema zu informieren,würde man sowas wie"Seid nicht so typisch deutsch..." nicht bringen.


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Soll das etwa heißen, dass wenn man nach Gearscore nachschauen will, schon den RL Namen sehen kann?!



Ich hab den Link doch gelöscht oO

Es ist ein wahrscheinlich nur ein Fake, obwohl der Char der dort angeklickt ist existiert. Gucken was nu bei rauskommt.


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

öäüöäü schrieb:


> Och, da wäre ich mir nicht sooo sicher. Wer sagt denn, das Facebook mit Activision ein wenig Daten austauschen, hm?
> Würden Sie nieee machen, ich weiss. Wo Facebook ja so eine seriöse Firma ist :-))



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (9. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Falls wir wissen dürfen:
> Was sagt eigentlich Buffed über die RealID?



Ich glaube bei Buffed geht es von einem Ohr rein, zum anderen raus. WoW ist etwas worüber sie berichten können. Die Buffed-Magazine haben die meiste Zeit nur WoW als Hauptthema. Also was sagt uns dass: "Meine Katze frisst mich ja auch nicht weil ich ihr Futter gebe". Buffed verdient ebenfalls ein wenig an ihrer Erfahrung in WoW und den Berichterstattungen.


----------



## spielbergklon (9. Juli 2010)

Lovsky schrieb:


> Ihr seid damit unzufrieden, dass ihr euch nicht mehr wie die letzte Sau benehmen könnt wenn ihr online geht.



gibt es einen grund mich und mein verhalten im spiel, ohne zu wissen wie höflich und freundlich ich in spielen argiere, zu verleumden...?

ich würde dich bitten dies zu unterlassen...


----------



## Segojan (9. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Jaja ich sag ja nur Traumwelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was meinst du mit Traumwelt? Hast du bisher nicht gewußt, dass Blizzard nur darauf aus ist (und nebenbei schon immer war), Geld zu verdienen? Nur sind sie halt dank der Entwicklung der letzten Jahre in der Lage, mit weniger Aufwand als andere mehr in die Kasse zu wirtschaften.


----------



## Samweisbilbo (9. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Das Argument, Daten im Spiel auslesen zu können hat erstmal nix mit Facebook zu tun. Wenn ich Hans Müller heiße, habe ich wahrscheinlich kein Problem, aber was, wenn ich Sagao Futschibaso (hoffe, den Namen gibts nicht wirklich) heiße? Von einer Person mit einem eher seltenen Namen lässt sich recht einfach die Adresse und/oder Telefonnummer herausfinden.
> 
> Wie ich vor ca. 30 Seiten schon mal schrieb: Es geht nicht darum, dass es jetzt zum Standard wird, dass erzürnte WoW-Zocker bei mir an der Tür klingeln. Es geht vielmehr darum, dass das Risiko, das ein solches Szenario eintritt dadurch erhöht wird. Ein einziger Vorfall dieser Art ist meines Erachtens schon zu viel.
> 
> Weiterhin kommt noch hinzu, dass Blizzards Reaktion auf den großen Protest einfach nicht angebracht ist. Diese "Leckt uns doch am Arsch" - Haltung ist für ein solches Unternehmen einfach ein Armutszeugnis. Das allein ist schon ein Grund für eine Accountkündigung, zumindest sehe ich das so.




Um mal zu verdeutlichen, wie schnell im Internet etwas öffentlich zugänglich ist:

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&source=hp&q=Sagao+Futschibaso+&btnG=Google-Suche&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=242a8665373933a8

Den Namen gibt es nicht, aber kaum ist etwas geschrieben, ist es auch schon im Netz öffentlich, und jetzt will noch irgendwer sagen, dass da kein Chef der Welt mal ein wenig googelt, und sich genauer informiert? gebt irgendnen namen in Anführungszeichen in Google ein und es werden noch genauere Daten angezeigt!


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Segojan schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Traumwelt? Hast du bisher nicht gewußt, dass Blizzard nur darauf aus ist (und nebenbei schon immer war), Geld zu verdienen? Nur sind sie halt dank der Entwicklung der letzten Jahre in der Lage, *mit weniger Aufwand als andere mehr in die Kasse zu wirtschaften.*



Die dümmsten Bauern ernten die größten Kartoffeln.

@Samweisbilbo
WTF?!


----------



## Segojan (9. Juli 2010)

öäüöäü schrieb:


> Nö, es reicht www.google.com
> 
> Unglaublich, was ?



Hmmm... wenn ich da meinen Namen angebe, ist die Information erheblich überschaubarer. (Mal abgesehen davon, wie viele Namensvettern ich noch habe.) Vielleicht liegts daran, dass Micah dem Internet viel mehr von sich erzählt hat als ich von mir?


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

Segojan schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Traumwelt? Hast du bisher nicht gewußt, dass Blizzard nur darauf aus ist (und nebenbei schon immer war), Geld zu verdienen? Nur sind sie halt dank der Entwicklung der letzten Jahre in der Lage, mit weniger Aufwand als andere mehr in die Kasse zu wirtschaften.



Richtig Blizzard ist Geldgeil und Real ID ist nichts anderes als Geld zu machen und nicht wie die ganzen Leute denken Freunde von anderen Servern in die Fl aufnehmen zu können ...
Ps: das mit den freunden in die fl aufnehmen obwohl sie auf einem anderen server sind ist einfach nur Augenwischerei ! Und vertuscht das eigentliche Ziel der Real ID


----------



## Syracrus (9. Juli 2010)

Ich finde es schade, dass wir schon soweit sind uns hier selber an den Kragen zu gehen, wenn wir eigentlich lieber Schulterschluss zeigen sollten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich weiss noch nicht wie ich mich verhalten werde, ich spiele gerne WoW, 
aber ich kann es nicht ganz gebrauchen ( in meiner beruflichen Situation), dass es dann auch noch im Internet erscheint und jedermann meine kompletten Daten am besten noch mit Lieblingseissorte bei google finden kann.


----------



## LaVerne (9. Juli 2010)

Segojan schrieb:


> Im übrigen mache ich aus dem Umstand, dass ich WoW spiele, auch kein Hehl. Sollte ich übersehen haben, dass ich mich damit am Rande der Legalität bewege?



Du solltest noch ein paar Sachen ergänzen:

"Ich habe nichts dagegen, daß Blizzard meine Daten mit Facebook und Massive austauscht. Es stört mich auch nicht, daß Facebook meine Daten an weitere Interessenten weitergibt!"

"Ich bin nicht qualifiziert genug, jemals in einem Job zu arbeiten, bei dem die Personalchefs per Internet nach den Bewerbern forschen. Mich würde es auch nicht stören, wenn ich dabei aussortiert werde, nur weil ein Namensvetter von mir WoW spielt." 

"Ich unterstütze Kinderschänder! Ist es nicht schön, daß sie demnächst die WoW-Foren nach geeigneten Opfern durchsuchen können? Mit Real-ID - bereitwillig bereitgestellt von Activision-Blizzard - kann man nun nach "kindlichen Schreibweisen" Ausschau halten, dann bei Facebook mit dem Namen suchen und bei unvorsichtigen Kindern vielleicht gleich auf Wohnort etc. schließen! Eventuell hat man auch noch Zugriff auf den Servernamen - das macht das virtuelle Anbändeln gleich viel leichter!"


----------



## Leelo (9. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Richtig Blizzard ist Geldgeil und Real ID ist nichts anderes als Geld zu machen und nicht wie die ganzen Leute denken Freunde von anderen Servern in die Fl aufnehmen zu können ...



Ja richtig Blizzard ist ein Firma die versucht Ihre Umsätze zu steigern was absolut normal ist !
Ich hoffe das Du später auch eine Firma gründest aber natürlich Ehrenamtlich und ohne jegliche Form der Bezahlung arbeitest da Du diese Machenschaften ja so abzulehnen scheinst.


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

Leelo schrieb:


> Ja richtig Blizzard ist ein Firma die versucht Ihre Umsätze zu steigern was absolut normal ist !
> Ich hoffe das Du später auch eine Firma gründest aber natürlich Ehrenamtlich und ohne jegliche Form der Bezahlung arbeitest da Du diese Machenschaften ja so abzulehnen scheinst.




Ja blizz will viel geld machen und dabei wird auf die Kunden ordentlich Geschissen ! Meine güte immer diese leute die das Thema nicht lesen aber ihren Senf dazu geben


----------



## Segojan (9. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Richtig Blizzard ist Geldgeil und Real ID ist nichts anderes als Geld zu machen und nicht wie die ganzen Leute denken Freunde von anderen Servern in die Fl aufnehmen zu können ...
> Ps: das mit den freunden in die fl aufnehmen obwohl sie auf einem anderen server sind ist einfach nur Augenwischerei ! Und vertuscht das eigentliche Ziel der Real ID



Ich bin übrigens auch geldgeil. Wieso weißt du eigentlich so viel über das eigentliche Ziel der Real ID? Hast du einen Vorstandsjob bei Activision/Blizzard?

Was hier diskutiert wird, sind die Auswirkungen (positive und negative) der Real ID.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juli 2010)

Leelo schrieb:


> Ja richtig Blizzard ist ein Firma die versucht Ihre Umsätze zu steigern was absolut normal ist !



Völlig einverstanden, das predige ich auch immer.
Der Versuch aus seinen Produkten möglichst viel Geld zu schlagen ist völlig legitim!!

Aber was Unternehmen meistens nicht so gerne mögen sind

- unzufriedene Kunden
- Aktieneinbruch
-schlechte Presse
- weniger Kunden

und warum? Weil das beim Geld verdienen stört.

Und all das hat Blizz/ Activision grad am Hals.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - unzufriedene Kunden



Solange diese Kunden nicht verschwinden, ist es denen egal.


----------



## Stauberzab (9. Juli 2010)

Mein Gott seid ihr paranoid.

Nutzt die RealID nicht, fragt und schaut bei Buffed nach wenn ihr etwas braucht und Schluss.

Glaubt ihr ernsthaft wenn irgendjemand ganz ernsthaft eure 
Daten herausfinden will seid ihr im restlichen Internet sicherer ?

Ich finde die Sache mit den Namen auch nicht sehr prickelnd
aber so derart paranoid zu sein und zu denken jetzt
stehen Werbetafeln in WoW rum oder ihr bekommt alle 5 sek. Werbung
zugeschickt nur weil die man im Forum euren Namen lesen KÖNNTE wen ihr posten WÜRDET ist
schon arg übertrieben.


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

Schön das ich hier nicht der einzige bin der diese Meinung vertritt und Solche Poster wie Segojan es aber nicht kapieren wollen ...


----------



## sarika (9. Juli 2010)

ich finde es schon ganz schön faszinierend, wie naiv manche sind und der real id und dem real namen im forum was gutes abgewinnen können. denkt doch einfach mal einen schritt weiter, da ist eine weibliche spielerin, die zb. im technikforum von blizz etwas postet, weil sie eben hilfe braucht und sie sonst nirgends bekommt. jeder sieht ihren namen, weiß ok weiblich, name höhrt sich wohl auch noch nett an, dann suchen wir doch mal bei googel, vielleicht finden wir ja was. gesagt getan,... treffer, womöglich noch mit bild, weil sie an irgendeiner weiterbildung teilgenommen hat, die veröffentlicht wurde ( wegen öffentlichkeitsarbeit). dann stellt derjenige noch fest, ha die wohnt ja gar nicht weit weg von mir, ist nach meinem geschmack, der werd ich doch persönliche hilfe anbieten, auch wenn sie das eventuell nicht will........alles weitere überlass ich eurer fantasie.

findet ihr solche szenarien etwa gut?????

die realID in game, muß man nicht nutzen, das stimmt, aber sie ist noch nicht sicher genug. aber jeder der ab cata im forum was postet, sei es sinnvoll oder flame, muß seinen vollen namen angeben. und das verstöst meiner ansicht nach gegen meine persönlichkeitsrechte. sollen sie doch einen einheitlichen nick für jeden anlegen oder jeden twink einsehbar machen, aber der richtige name bleibt wo er hingehöhrt, in der privatsphäre. und nein, ich gehöhre garantiert nicht zu den flamern, aber ich helfe leuten ab und zu mal gerne bei fragen, aber unter den umständen werd ich das nie wieder tun, da mein name tatsächlich einmalig ist in deutschland und auch zu findenk, wenn man ihn bei googel eingibt. und richtig erraten, ich bin weiblich und da möchte ich nicht von irgendwelchen typen belästigt werden.
aber so wie man blizz kennt, werden sie keine änderung mehr daran vornehmen, schade eigentlich, denn dadurch werden sie viele gute forenuser für immer verlieren. man denke an die ganzen guids oder die hilfsbereiten nutzer des technikforums, sie haben alle angekündigt das forum nicht mehr zu nutzen. ist es das was blizz erreichen will, CMs einsparen??????


ich werde mich auf alle fälle nach nem neuen spiel umschauen, und spätestens mit GW2 bin ich weg bei wow, da ich mit der firmenpolitik so langsam echt nicht mehr einverstanden bin, obwohl ich das spiel mag und mich echt auf cata gefreut habe...

liebe grüße und weitehin ein angenehmes zocken

ps: wer glaubt, das es nur trolle und flamer sind die sich beschweren, der sollte mal wirklich ins offizielle forum schauen, und ihr werdet sehen, das es hauptsächlich spieler sind, die sinnvolle beiträge erstellt haben. aber bleibt ruhig in eurer naiven umgebung stecken, das böse erwachen kommt erts, wenn das kind in den brunnen gefallen ist.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Stauberzab schrieb:


> Nutzt die RealID nicht,



Ab hier hätte ich aufhören sollen zu lesen...


----------



## Nanuuck (9. Juli 2010)

Stauberzab schrieb:


> Mein Gott seid ihr paranoid.
> 
> Nutzt die RealID nicht, fragt und schaut bei Buffed nach wenn ihr etwas braucht und Schluss.
> 
> ...



http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/8632/gearscore.jpg
habe kein bock noch mehr dazu zu sagen -.-


----------



## Azuran (9. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LGOlneoIB0 passt doch ^^


----------



## Natar (9. Juli 2010)

Leelo schrieb:


> Ja richtig Blizzard ist ein Firma die versucht Ihre Umsätze zu steigern was absolut normal ist !
> Ich hoffe das Du später auch eine Firma gründest aber natürlich Ehrenamtlich und ohne jegliche Form der Bezahlung arbeitest da Du diese Machenschaften ja so abzulehnen scheinst.




ich werf jetzt stinkfrech mal den begriff wirtschaftsethik in den raum


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Solange diese Kunden nicht verschwinden, ist es denen egal.



Na das ist ein wenig kurz gedacht.
Ein unzufriedener Kunder der nur mangels Alternative bleibt ist der erste der weg ist, wenn es dann mal eine Alternative gibt. Also zumindest ein Risiko.
Außerdem ist ein unzufriedener Kunde kurz davor ein sehr unzufriedener Kunde zu werden, will sagen dem kann man dann nicht mehr soviel Unsinn zumuten wie einem zufriedenen Kunden.


----------



## Leelo (9. Juli 2010)

öäüöäü schrieb:


> Joa schon nicht schlecht, aber du vergisst, das gerade Facebook in erster Linie mit den von dir bereitgestellten Nutzerdaten Geld machen möchte.
> Und da gerade der CEO von Facebook es am Ar*** vorbeigeht, ob du Kontrolle über die von dir bereitgestellten Daten haben möchtest, hätte ich zumindest etwas dagegen einzuwenden, das Facebook demnächst das Battle.net von Blizz mit dem Facebook Netzwerk verknüpfen möchte.
> Und über Facebook gibts genug tolle Geschichten die das unterstreichen. Und die sind nicht an den Haaren herbeigezogen, sondern Tatsachen.



Ganz uneigennützig dürfte das von Blizzard seite aber auch nicht sein da immerhin 400 Millionen facebook Nutzer auch die Werbung von Blizzard sehen und daraufhin bestimmt einige auch mit Spielen von Blizzard in Kontakt kommen werden.Von da her ist es ein clevere Geschäftsidee diese Form der beiderseitigen Werbung zu nutzen. Einige hier scheinen zu vergessen das diese Masche absolut normal ist und von anderen großen Firmen schon seid länger so betrieben wird.Dumm nur wenn das eigene Hobby plötzlich betroffen ist und man selber damit konfrontiert wird weil es einen vorher einfach nicht interessiert hat.


----------



## foxce (9. Juli 2010)

@Stauberzab, bitte nochmal versuchen das Thema zu verstehen


----------



## Lacios (9. Juli 2010)

Naja mal weiter gesponnen wer sagt das der Wow süchti sich überhaupt vom Rechner zum Hansi Müller begibt?
Der hat doch Angst das seine Nachtelfe an fusspilz stirbt


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Lacios schrieb:


> Naja mal weiter gesponnen wer sagt das der Wow süchti sich überhaupt vom Rechner zum Hansi Müller begibt?
> Der hat doch Angst das seine Nachtelfe an fusspilz stirbt



Wow bist du lustig, naja gib nem Affen ne Tastatur und iwann...


----------



## Stauberzab (9. Juli 2010)

Ich habe das Thema sehr wohl verstanden und habe auch gesagt dass
ich ebenfalls kein Freund der Realen Namen in Foren und Freundeslisten bin.

Aber was manche Leute hier für Hirngespinste entwickeln ist einfach lächerlich.


----------



## hansilolol (9. Juli 2010)

Dosenpfand schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab vor 10 Minuten einen Programmierauftrag bekommen für ein schon existierendes und bekanntes Addon bitte eine Real ID Abfrage einzubauen und alle dazugehörigen Chars abzufragen. Dazu auch bei whispers zu überprüfen ob es eine Real ID ist und wenn ja die dazugehörigen Chars abzufragen.
> Es gibt also schon Planungen, sehr direkte.
> Und NEIN, ich werde das nicht tun, habe den Auftrag abgelehnt.




quote kommt ausm offi forum, 

das selbe angebot habe ich auch erhalten. LOL
werde aber garantiert nicht sagen von welchem addon coder, ich sage nur es ist ein sehr bekannter.


----------



## hansilolol (9. Juli 2010)

doppelpost lol


----------



## Segojan (9. Juli 2010)

sarika schrieb:


> denkt doch einfach mal einen schritt weiter, da ist eine weibliche spielerin, die zb. im technikforum von blizz etwas postet, weil sie eben hilfe braucht und sie sonst nirgends bekommt. jeder sieht ihren namen, weiß ok weiblich, name höhrt sich wohl auch noch nett an, dann suchen wir doch mal bei googel, vielleicht finden wir ja was. gesagt getan,... treffer, womöglich noch mit bild, weil sie an irgendeiner weiterbildung teilgenommen hat, die veröffentlicht wurde ( wegen öffentlichkeitsarbeit). dann stellt derjenige noch fest, ha die wohnt ja gar nicht weit weg von mir, ist nach meinem geschmack, der werd ich doch persönliche hilfe anbieten, auch wenn sie das eventuell nicht will........alles weitere überlass ich eurer fantasie.
> 
> findet ihr solche szenarien etwa gut?????



Nein, finde ich nicht. Ich muss nicht jede persönliche Meinungsäußerung mit vollem Namen unterschrieben wissen.

Allerdings war mir das Forum schon von jeher suspekt, und zwar weil ich einen Interessenkonflikt sehe zwischen Spiel- und Forenbetrieb. Deshalb hab ich immer die Finger davon gelassen und werde das auch künftig tun.

Dass ich einen Freund (also: jemanden, den ich persönlich kenne) unter seinem realen Namen in der FL habe und nicht mit x verschiedenen Charies, finde ich praktisch. (Und ja, es vertuscht den wahren Zweck und faselbla...)

Dass die Facebookdatenweitergabeaktion von der Real ID unabhängig ist und schon weit vorher "vereinbart" wurde, wurde hier zwar mal erwähnt, ist aber anscheinend den meisten entgangen.


----------



## LaVerne (9. Juli 2010)

sarika schrieb:


> ps: wer glaubt, das es nur trolle und flamer sind die sich beschweren, der sollte mal wirklich ins offizielle forum schauen, und ihr werdet sehen, das es hauptsächlich spieler sind, die sinnvolle beiträge erstellt haben. aber bleibt ruhig in eurer naiven umgebung stecken, das böse erwachen kommt erts, wenn das kind in den brunnen gefallen ist.



Im US-Forum stellen sich die "Most Valued Players" (Spieler, die in den öffentlichen Foren einen Sonderstatus einnehmen, weil sie durch freundliche Hilfestellungen aufgefallen sind) gegen Real-ID und vermelden, in Zukunft nicht mehr zu posten:

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=25712374700&sid=1&pageNo=2015
http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=25712374700&sid=1&pageNo=2068

Statt der Trolle vertreibt Blizzard auch jene Poster, die von ihnen offziziell als "wertvoll" geadelt wurden. Guide-Schreiber verkündigten ihren "Rücktritt". Der "Community" wird also hier immens geschadet.

Wie wird Activision-Blizzard mit einem Fall von Kinderschändung umgehen, wenn festgestellt wird, daß der Täter sein Opfer durch ein Posting im WoW-Forum entdeckt hat? Es ist einfach _unethisch_, Daten von Kindern und Jugendlichen so leichtfertig zu veröffentlichen. Wer meint, das wäre durch Profitgier gerechtfertigt, sollte sein Wertesystem hinterfragen!

Nett auch, daß Neuanmelder - sofern sie auch nur einen Funken Grips haben - demnächst wohl nur noch erfundene Namen benutzen werden (das hilft dann auch ungemein den Trollen). Leider haben Alt-Blizzard-Kunden diese Möglichkeit nicht!


----------



## huhuhh (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich empfinde die ganze Sache auch etwas sehr beunruhigend. 

Ich würde die REALID gern nutzen, gerade mit Freunden, die ich gut und persönlich kenne, jedoch möchte ich ingame eigentlich nicht, daß die Freunde meiner Freunde, welche ich nicht kenne, meinen Namen sehen. In Foren aufgezwungen empfinde ich dies auch sehr verletzend, die Persönlichkeitsrechte betreffend. 

Was mich jedoch interessieren würde, ob man dann zukünftig auch die vollen Namen der Blizzard-Mitarbeiter (GM-CHat & Forum) sehen wird? oder gilt die "Offenlegungspflicht" nur für die "Doofen"?

Liebe Grüße
huhuhh


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (9. Juli 2010)

Leelo schrieb:


> Ganz uneigennützig dürfte das von Blizzard seite aber auch nicht sein da immerhin 400 Millionen facebook Nutzer auch die Werbung von Blizzard sehen und daraufhin bestimmt einige auch mit Spielen von Blizzard in Kontakt kommen werden.Von da her ist es ein clevere Geschäftsidee diese Form der beiderseitigen Werbung zu nutzen. Einige hier scheinen zu vergessen das diese Masche absolut normal ist und von anderen großen Firmen schon seid länger so betrieben wird.Dumm nur wenn das eigene Hobby plötzlich betroffen ist und man selber damit konfrontiert wird weil es einen vorher einfach nicht interessiert hat.



Dafür braucht Blizz keinen Facebookanschluss. WoW findet man überall im Internet als Thema, da braucht Blizz kein Facebook für.


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

huhuhh schrieb:


> Was mich jedoch interessieren würde, ob man dann zukünftig auch die vollen Namen der Blizzard-Mitarbeiter (GM-CHat & Forum) sehen wird? oder gilt die "Offenlegungspflicht" nur für die "Doofen"?



Immo soll das auch für sie gelten, nur wer sagt das die Namen stimmen, bzw sie es nach Bashiok noch umsetzen werden.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Immo soll das auch für sie gelten, nur wer sagt das die Namen stimmen, bzw sie es nach Bashiok noch umsetzen werden.



Wenn ich die Posts (keine blauen) im Ami Forum richtig verstanden habe, haben sie diesbezüglich bereits einen Rückzieher gemacht.
Hab aber noch nichts zitierfähiges, leider


----------



## Segojan (9. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Immo soll das auch für sie gelten, nur wer sagt das die Namen stimmen, bzw sie es nach Bashiok noch umsetzen werden.



Ich würde mal denken, dass dies durchaus Anlass für interne Diskussionen sein wird. So blöd, wie manche es hier vermuten, ist Blizzard ja nun auch nicht. Ich kann mir auch lebhaft vorstellen, dass die gegenwärtigen Anstrengungen im wesentlichen darauf hinaus laufen, das Gesicht nicht zu verlieren.


----------



## Jingko (9. Juli 2010)

RealID geht zu weit, definitiv. Datenschutz? Wo? Tut mir leid, es geht keinen etwas an, ob ich WoW spiele, oder was weiss ich was mache. Und an die Leute die meinen: Dann aktivier es einfach nicht! Genau. Werd ich auch nicht. Nur wird damit gleichzeitg ein Posten in den offiziellen Foren unmöglich. Tolle Sache. Das nennt man dann kundenfreundlich. 
Und von wegen, man gibt so oder so doch eh schon alles im Internet von sich preis: Wenn ich nach meinem Namen google, find ich Sachen dazu, was ich beruflich mache, logisch, bin selbstständig. Privat? Fehlanzeige. Natürlich lässt es sich nicht zu 100% vermeiden, dass z.b. die Adresse von Händlern weitergereicht wird, aber so unnötig mit persönlichen Daten um sich zu werfen, wie es nun bei Blizzard geplant ist, geht entschieden zu weit. Wem das egal ist, bitteschön. Aber selbst wenn nur ein kleiner Teil der betroffenen Leute eben gegen so etwas ist, sollte das ausreichen, um es eben nicht einzuführen (und das es eben nicht nur "ein paar" Leute sind, sieht man an inzwischen tausenden Threads in den offiziellen Foren)


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Soviel dazu , aber naja Blizzmitarbeiter sind halt schützenswerter als die Kunden, ob sie nun 12 ,40+ , weiblich,männlich sind.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Wurde Blizzard gezwungen sich mit Acti zu fusionieren (z.B. wegen Geldmangel) oder haben die das Bewusst gemacht?


----------



## Segojan (9. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Wurde Blizzard gezwungen sich mit Acti zu fusionieren (z.B. wegen Geldmangel) oder haben die das Bewusst gemacht?



Die vorigen Blizzard Eigentümer wurden gezwungen. Mit Geld.


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Wurde Blizzard gezwungen sich mit Acti zu fusionieren (z.B. wegen Geldmangel) oder haben die das Bewusst gemacht?



Glaub bewusst, als ob hier jmd. genau weiß was bei solchen Geschäften abläuft.


----------



## hansilolol (9. Juli 2010)

Dosenpfand schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab vor 10 Minuten einen Programmierauftrag bekommen für ein schon existierendes und bekanntes Addon bitte eine Real ID Abfrage einzubauen und alle dazugehörigen Chars abzufragen. Dazu auch bei whispers zu überprüfen ob es eine Real ID ist und wenn ja die dazugehörigen Chars abzufragen.
> Es gibt also schon Planungen, sehr direkte.
> Und NEIN, ich werde das nicht tun, habe den Auftrag abgelehnt.




quote kommt ausm offi forum, 

das selbe angebot habe ich auch erhalten. LOL
werde aber garantiert nicht sagen von welchem addon coder, ich sage nur es ist ein sehr bekannter.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Soviel dazu , aber naja Blizzmitarbeiter sind halt schützenswerter als die Kunden, ob sie nun 12 ,40+ , weiblich,männlich sind.



hier mal ne (englische) Zusammenfassung zu dem Thema, die das bestätigt was ich gepostet habe (aber immer noch nix offizielles ist)

Klarnamen bei Mods


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (9. Juli 2010)

Segojan schrieb:


> Die vorigen Blizzard Eigentümer wurden gezwungen. Mit Geld.



Blizzard hatte es nicht nötig aufgekauft zu werden oder zu Fusionieren. Es hatte alles geklappt. Aber gib einem Kind etwas Süßes und es möchte mehr und mehr und mehr... 

So sehe ich derzeit Blizzard... wie kleine Kinder die nicht genug kriegen können. Wenn man Gut ist will man immer Besser werden. Wenn man viel verdient will man auch Aufsteigen im Job um nochmehr herauszuholen für vielleicht irgendwann weniger Arbeit. Das läuft derzeit ab


----------



## Leelo (9. Juli 2010)

Oliver schrieb:


> Blizzard hatte es nicht nötig aufgekauft zu werden oder zu Fusionieren. Es hatte alles geklappt. Aber gib einem Kind etwas Süßes und es möchte mehr und mehr und mehr...
> 
> So sehe ich derzeit Blizzard... wie kleine Kinder die nicht genug kriegen können. Wenn man Gut ist will man immer Besser werden. Wenn man viel verdient will man auch Aufsteigen im Job um nochmehr herauszuholen für vielleicht irgendwann weniger Arbeit. Das läuft derzeit ab



Nett gesagt aber so scheint es wohl leider zu sein .
Ich möchte hier nochmal sagen das ich die Real ID nicht gut heisse und mich damit auch nicht anfreunden möchte. Aber aus sicht einer Firma ist dieser Schritt durchaus verständlich.
Ob er nun nach vorn oder hinten losgeht wird man am Ende sehen aber ich glaube leider das es Blizzard nicht wirklich interessiert wenn 50000 Kunden ihren Account kündigen das stecken sie locker weg da täglich neue Accounts dazu kommen.


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Klarnamen bei Mods



Thx, glei mal schaun.

Post über mir: 

Im Endeffekt vergraulen sie jetzt die letzen Kritiker und ersetzen sie durch ihre "Social Networks sind goil" Jünger. Ums mal überspitzt auszudrücken.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Leelo schrieb:


> Nett gesagt aber so scheint es wohl leider zu sein .
> Ich möchte hier nochmal sagen das ich die Real ID nicht gut heisse und mich damit auch nicht anfreunden möchte. Aber aus sicht einer Firma ist dieser Schritt durchaus verständlich.
> Ob er nun nach vorn oder hinten losgeht wird man am Ende sehen aber ich glaube leider das es Blizzard nicht wirklich interessiert wenn 50000 Kunden ihren Account kündigen das stecken sie locker weg da täglich neue Accounts dazu kommen.



Nicht ganz.
Wenn diese neue Accounts auch eine Privatsphäre haben möchten, würden die dann aufhören und vorallem wegen der Unfreundlichkeit der Spieler.


----------



## LaVerne (9. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Wurde Blizzard gezwungen sich mit Acti zu fusionieren (z.B. wegen Geldmangel) oder haben die das Bewusst gemacht?



Blizzard als eingeständige Firma der Gründer gab es schon vor der Veröffentlichung von "Warcraft" nicht mehr. Seitdem sind sie verschiedene Male verkauft worden, bis Vivendi Games das Entwicklerstudio Blizzard Entertainment übernahm. Diese Vivendi-Tochter fusionierte dann mit Activision.

Blizzard Entertainment hatte auf solche Entwicklungen keinen Einfluß - das Studio ist nur ein Bestandteil des Vivendi-Konzerns. Solange die Umsätze stimmen, genießen sie relative Freiheit, was die Entwicklung der Software betrifft - sollte das mal nicht mehr der Fall sein, werden solche Studios ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken aufgelöst (siehe Origin, siehe Sierra-on-line, siehe Bullfrog).


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juli 2010)

Mir fällt grad was nettes ein. Weg mit der RealID im Forum, her mit der REALWC!!!
(RealWC = Real WebCam)

Das heisst man dar nur noch posten wen eine laufende WebCam auf einen gerichtet ist (stell ich mir jetzt bei den Temperaturen grade höchst prickelnd vor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boccanegra (9. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Wurde Blizzard gezwungen sich mit Acti zu fusionieren (z.B. wegen Geldmangel) oder haben die das Bewusst gemacht?


Kommt darauf an wen Du mit "Blizzard" meinst. Vor der Fusion mit Activision war Blizzard im Eigentum von Vivendi, einem französischen Medienkonzern. Die Entscheidung zur Fusion wurde vom Eigentümer, also von Vivendi, und nicht von Blizzard Entertainment - da ja nur mehr als Einheit im Vivendi-Konzern existierte - gefällt. Vivendi zahlte 1,7 Milliarden $ Abfindung an die Activision-Aktionäre.  Im Gegenzug erhielt Vivendi die Aktienmehrheit an dem neuen gemeinsamen Konzern Activision Blizzard (62 % der Aktien). Acti-Blizz ist aber ein eigenständiges Unternehmen, das an der Börse (an der [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nasdaq in New York) unter dem Kürzel  ATVI gehandelt wird. Oberster Boss (CEO - Chief Executive Officer) ist Robert "Bobby" Kotick. Von den alten Blizzard-Leuten ist im Vorstand, dem Board of Directors, praktisch überhaupt keiner mehr vertreten. Das sind zum Teil Vivendi-Leute, zum Teil Leute von Activision. Und im Senior Corporate Managment, dort also, wo die Entscheidungen getroffen werden, was das Geschäft angeht, ist auch nur mehr ein Blizzard-Mann vertreten (Michael Morhaime). [/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*
*
[/font]


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

So Leute, nun wurde ich auch aus den offiziellen Foren endgültig verbannt., man kann nur hoffen, dass der Druck nicht nachlässt.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an wen Du mit "Blizzard" meinst. Vor der Fusion mit Activision war Blizzard im Eigentum von Vivendi, einem französischen Medienkonzern. Die Entscheidung zur Fusion wurde vom Eigentümer, also von Vivendi, und nicht von Blizzard Entertainment - da ja nur mehr als Einheit im Vivendi-Konzern existierte - gefällt. Vivendi zahlte 1,7 Milliarden $ Abfindung an die Activision-Aktionäre. Im Gegenzug erhielt Vivendi die Aktienmehrheit an dem neuen gemeinsamen Konzern Activision Blizzard (62 % der Aktien). Acti-Blizz ist aber ein eigenständiges Unternehmen, das an der Börse (an der [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Nasdaq in New York) unter dem Kürzel ATVI gehandelt wird. Oberster Boss (CEO - Chief Executive Officer) ist Robert "Bobby" Kotick. Von den alten Blizzard-Leuten ist im Vorstand, dem Board of Directors, praktisch überhaupt keiner mehr vertreten. Das sind zum Teil Vivendi-Leute, zum Teil Leute von Activision. Und im Senior Corporate Managment, dort also, wo die Entscheidungen getroffen werden, was das Geschäft angeht, ist auch nur mehr ein Blizzard-Mann vertreten (Michael Morhaime). [/font]



Sind die Vivendi Typen auch geldgeile Freaks?

@Meneleus01
Was hast du geschrieben?


----------



## Shadria (9. Juli 2010)

Gerade einen schönen Beitrag im offiziellen Forum gefunden, der auch genau meine Meinung trifft:



> Hi!
> 
> Zu allererst einmal:
> Ich bin gegen diesen Humbug!
> ...


Quelle

Die Befürworter der RealID bzw. die "dann nutze halt das Forum nicht"-Schreier werden wohl jetzt mit "dann spiel halt kein WoW mehr... zwingt dich keiner dazu" argumentieren. 

Irgendwie schade das es mit WoW (bzw. Blizz-Spielen) soweit kommen musste... mir hatte WoW jahrelang viel Spielspaß bereitet...


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Sind die Vivendi Typen auch geldgeile Freaks?
> 
> @Meneleus01
> Was hast du geschrieben?



*Ich möchte weiterhin eine Antwort auf meine Frage und nicht wie immer konsequent ignoriert werden sobald die Wahrheit geschrieben wird. 

Wie könnt ihr erwarten, ihr, die die gesamte Community ignoriert, ihr die die REAL ID so oder so rausbringen, ihr denen Feedback vollkommen egal ist, weil die Sache eh schon beschlossen war, wie könnt ihr, die als vorgeschobenen Grund für die änderung Trolling angeben und nicht den Deal mit Facebook und dem daraus resultierend Geld. wie könnt ausgerechnet IHR fordern, das WIR uns kritisch mit Nachrichten auseinander setzen ? 

Wie könnt ihr das UNS ins Gesicht sagen ohne euch zu schämen ?!




*Grund des Banns = > Verbreitung von Unwahrheiten und Beleidigung von Blizzard Mitarbeitern.


----------



## Lily:) (9. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> So Leute, nun wurde ich auch aus den offiziellen Foren endgültig verbannt., man kann nur hoffen, dass der Druck nicht nachlässt.



Wie kriegt ihr das nur hin?
Ich schimpfe, motze, meckere und zitiere seit 2 Tagen dort. Ich habe auch in internationalen Foren zur Geschlossenheit aufgerufen.
Bisher darf ich noch posten *am köpfchen kratz*

Ich überlege aber ernsthaft, ob ich nicht anfangen soll, bös zu flamen- ich möchte definitiv einen Permabann haben wenn das online geht. Keine Lust, dass ein eventueller
Hacker mit meinem Namen in die Foren spammt.

E.: Ich sehe zwar einen Vorwurf dir gegenüber an Blizzard, aber niemals eine Beleidigung :O
Die sind doch nimma ganz sauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Segojan (9. Juli 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Irgendwie schade das es mit WoW (bzw. Blizz-Spielen) soweit kommen musste... mir hatte WoW jahrelang viel Spielspaß bereitet...



Aussagen wie "WoW ist großartig, aber die Real ID ist nicht akzeptabel" lesen sich für mich wie "Ich hab die Nase schon lange voll, und endlich hab ich einen Grund gefunden aufzuhören".


----------



## MrBlaki (9. Juli 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Gerade einen schönen Beitrag im offiziellen Forum gefunden, der auch genau meine Meinung trifft:
> 
> 
> Quelle
> ...



Irgendwie hatt er recht.
Wozu die Mods bezahlen wenn das Forum Optional ist.
Und logischweise sollten Optionale Sachen auch "abwählbar" sein.
Mit diesem "Das Forum ist Optional" schneidet sich Blizzard selber ins Fleisch und das richtig tief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVerne (9. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Sind die Vivendi Typen auch geldgeile Freaks?



Die auf arte ausgestrahlte Doku über Vivendi ist mit "Dass uns die ganze Welt gehört" betitelt. Auch wenn der Streifen den Skandal um den bisher größten Verlust, den ein Unternehmen jemals verzeichnen mußte (23,3 Milliarden(!!!) Euro), behandelt, spiegelt er nach wie vor die Firmenpolitik des Vivendi-Konzerns wieder. U. a. ist er der größte Medienvertrieb der Welt - und verleibt sich immer mehr ein.


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Wie kriegt ihr das nur hin?
> Ich schimpfe, motze, meckere und zitiere seit 2 Tagen dort. Ich habe auch in internationalen Foren zur Geschlossenheit aufgerufen.
> Bisher darf ich noch posten *am köpfchen kratz*



Ich hab Kotick gestern mit nem Diktator verglichen u darf auch noch posten. Solange du im großen Thread schreibst ist denen das egal, weil da hamse schön die Kritik auf nem Haufen u bei sovielen Seiten liest eh keiner mehr alles. 

Aber eröffne ein neues Thema was auch nur Ansatzweise gegen Real ID oder Blizz geht u du kriegst Permbann u es wird gelöscht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-NgAkWxcPBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bis zum Ende angucken

I LOLed hard 
wie man heute sagt
(früher: ich habe mich bombig (oder granatenmäßig) vergnügt)


----------



## MrBlaki (9. Juli 2010)

@White_Sky
Jede Firma ist Geldgeil kein Wunder die wollen Gewinne machen von irgendwas muss man Leben.


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

Ich soll einen Blizzard Mitarbeiter beleidigt haben. Gnorog ist wohl leicht eingeschnappt, wenn sich mal jemand nicht fügt.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> *
> *Grund des Banns = > Verbreitung von Unwahrheiten und Beleidigung von Blizzard Mitarbeitern.



Geht's noch? Also ich meine jetzt Blizzard.
Actiblizzard verbreitet doch die Unwahrheiten und geht noch das Risiko ein, ein Eigentor zu schießen (HOFFENTLICH PASSIERT ES ! BITTE BITTE)!

Ich schäme mich schon wieder zu der Rasse anzugehören die man 'Mensch' nennt, schon allein weil es solche Spasties von denen gibt, die andere quälen lassen um besser zu sein und vermutlich auch noch Freude darüber haben -_-

@Ohrensammler mit den Video:
Ich verstehe das Video nicht, vorallem weil es English ist, aber das Ende wo der tanzt ist geil!^^


----------



## Morpheus101 (9. Juli 2010)

Stauberzab schrieb:


> Mein Gott seid ihr paranoid.
> 
> Nutzt die RealID nicht, fragt und schaut bei Buffed nach wenn ihr etwas braucht und Schluss.
> 
> ...




1) Nirgendwo im Internet ist ersichtlich das ich WoW spiele. Blizzard schafft das aber bald.

2) Du hast keine Ahnung von Geschäftspraktiken und neue Techniken.
 	In Splinter Cell war längst Ingame-Werbung mit drin. Die Techniken für dynamisches nachladen etc. sind 
 	bereits alle da.

Aber Du weisst sicher auch nicht, das die großen TV-Hersteller seit 2 jahren daran arbeiten,
das man neue TV-Geräte bei Werbung weder ab- noch umschalten kann. 
Und wenn Du jetzt fragst "wer kauft so ein Gerät" kann ich Dir auch nicht mehr helfen....


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8MZSxawAnQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Szputnyik (9. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> @Ohrensammler mit den Video:
> Ich verstehe das Video nicht, vorallem weil es English ist, aber das Ende wo der tanzt ist geil!^^



die Tussi fragt ihn, was er von Klarnamen im Forum hält und er mault rum, dass er da jetzt nicht mehr rumtrollen kann was er für sein Leben gern macht.
Dann er erkärt sie ihm aber das er dafür jetzt Mädels stalken kann und das ist der Moment wo er so rumtanzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Wie kriegt ihr das nur hin?
> Ich schimpfe, motze, meckere und zitiere seit 2 Tagen dort. Ich habe auch in internationalen Foren zur Geschlossenheit aufgerufen.
> Bisher darf ich noch posten *am köpfchen kratz*
> 
> ...



Poste einfach das da
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=2252196041


----------



## Shadria (9. Juli 2010)

öäüöäü schrieb:


> So noch ein wenig die Paranoia spriessen lassen :-)
> ...
> Wir wünschen Ihnen Viel Spaß in der Welt der Kriegskunst!
> Herzlichst,
> ...


Ich wollte nicht den ganzen Post quoten.... aber: ich finde den Beitrag einfach herrlich! Danke!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...nach dem LK-Kill im 25er hero ploppt ein Fenster auf:


> Der heute Bosskill wurde ihnen präsentiert von:
> Rewe - so wie euer Raid - jeden Tag ein bißchen besser!



....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Wie kriegt ihr das nur hin?
> Ich schimpfe, motze, meckere und zitiere seit 2 Tagen dort. Ich habe auch in internationalen Foren zur Geschlossenheit aufgerufen.
> Bisher darf ich noch posten *am köpfchen kratz*
> 
> ...



Poste einfach das da
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=2252196041


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> die Tussi fragt ihn, was er von Klarnamen im Forum hält und er mault rum, dass er da jetzt nicht mehr rumtrollen kann was er für sein Leben gern macht.
> Dann er erkärt sie ihm aber das er dafür jetzt Mädels stalken kann und das ist der Moment wo er so rumtanzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aso lol^^
Also entweder ist der Typ mutig oder einfach nur blöde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Ehm ja genau


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Aso lol^^
> Also entweder ist der Typ mutig oder einfach nur blöde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



weder noch 
das ist ein ganz anderes Interview unter das der neue Text gelegt wurde.
Genau wie bei dem Video von Feindflieger (das ich übrigens schon gepostet habe in dem Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lily:) (9. Juli 2010)

Asche auf mein Haupt...ich habe gehofft, das Video sei echt *schnüff* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> weder noch
> das ist ein ganz anderes Interview unter das der neue Text gelegt wurde.
> Genau wie bei dem Video von Feindflieger (das ich übrigens schon gepostet habe in dem Thread
> 
> ...



Du pöser du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> weder noch
> das ist ein ganz anderes Interview unter das der neue Text gelegt wurde.
> Genau wie bei dem Video von Feindflieger (das ich übrigens schon gepostet habe in dem Thread
> 
> ...



Ahso!^^
Und das Video von Feindflieger hab ich leider auch nit verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Tztztz kannst wohl kein Indisch hm?


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

Wahrscheinlich dürfte die Welle jetzt so langsam abklingen, da ein großer Teil entweder gebannt oder vergrault wurde aus Frust. Ingame sagen die meisten nur WAYNE und machen schön weiter brav "MÄH!" und Blizzard freut sich über die Stange Geld. Was ist das nicht für eine wunderschöne Welt. Das ist nur der Anfang.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Tztztz kannst wohl kein Indisch hm?



Nö



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich dürfte die Welle jetzt so langsam abklingen, da ein großer Teil entweder gebannt oder vergrault wurde aus Frust. Ingame sagen die meisten nur WAYNE und machen schön weiter brav "MÄH!" und Blizzard freut sich über die Stange Geld. Was ist das nicht für eine wunderschöne Welt. Das ist nur der Anfang.



Ja das finde ich traurig..
WARUM TUT DIE REGIERUNG NICHTS ?!
Wo ist Christan Pfeiffer eig.? JETZT hat er den 100% perfekten Grund WoW zu zerstören.


----------



## Nusku (9. Juli 2010)

Ändern wird sich an dem real ID System wohl erst etwas wenn RL schlimmes geschieht. Wartet ab bis irgendwo in den Nachrichten kommt das ein Kind wegen dieser verdammten Real ID vergewaltigt wurde oder gar jemand im RL angegriffen wurde. 
Dann wird man auch bei Blizzard umdenken. Vorher wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Shelung (9. Juli 2010)

Kann man im mom wenigstens noch normale auf den servern spielen ohne angst zu haben die leute könnten meinen namen haben?.

Würde geren wenigstens bis sie Real id un co. rasu bringen mit meinem Main den ich schon lange habe noch weiter ein bisschen die scherbenwelt durchstreifen und den rest an quests machen^^.
Jaja da wars noch schön.


----------



## Stauberzab (9. Juli 2010)

Könnte auch einfach dran liegen dass sich am spielen selber nichts ändern wird.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juli 2010)

Shelung schrieb:


> Kann man im mom wenigstens noch normale auf den servern spielen ohne angst zu haben die leute könnten meinen namen haben?.
> 
> Würde geren wenigstens bis sie Real id un co. rasu bringen mit meinem Main den ich schon lange habe noch weiter ein bisschen die scherbenwelt durchstreifen und den rest an quests machen^^.
> Jaja da wars noch schön.



was aktuell passieren könnte

1) ein entsprechend angepasstes Add-On liest deinen RealName aus und verwendet den zu Werbezecken
2) Du addest jemand in deine RealID friendlist. Dann kann sowohl der als auch dessen Kontakte (die du vllt. gar nicht kennst) deinen RealName einsehen.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Nusku schrieb:


> Ändern wird sich an dem real ID System wohl erst etwas wenn RL schlimmes geschieht. Wartet ab bis irgendwo in den Nachrichten kommt das ein Kind wegen dieser verdammten Real ID vergewaltigt wurde oder gar jemand im RL angegriffen wurde.
> Dann wird man auch bei Blizzard umdenken. Vorher wohl eher nicht.



Eh! Kommt schnell! Lasst vortäuschen! /ironie off



Shelung schrieb:


> Kann man im mom wenigstens noch normale auf den servern spielen ohne angst zu haben die leute könnten meinen namen haben?.
> 
> Würde geren wenigstens bis sie Real id un co. rasu bringen mit meinem Main den ich schon lange habe noch weiter ein bisschen die scherbenwelt durchstreifen und den rest an quests machen^^.
> Jaja da wars noch schön.



Scheiße! So'n Mist!
Scrennshots hab ich ganz vergessen -_-
Vorallem die Scherbenwelt! (Ah egal ich hab ja Youtube,Google und alle Anderen)


----------



## Lily:) (9. Juli 2010)

http://www.gamgea.com/2009/09/17/robert-kotick-hat-der-activision-boss-sie-noch-alle/

Lachen oder heulen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Segojan (9. Juli 2010)

öäüöäü schrieb:


> Und seinen Twitter Account hat der Depp da ja auch angegeben. Oh, interessant. Über Twitter hat er letzte Woche verkündet, er wäre beim Heimspiel der Atlanta Falcons in seiner Heimatstadt gewesen.



Vielleicht ist ja gerade das die Unart, die Micah, Bashiok etc. die Suppe eingebrockt hat: mit den schönen neuen Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten die verinternetzten Mitmenschen über noch so belanglose und/oder private Lebensdetails zu unterrichten.

Ich werde gegen Unterschriftsleistung Jahr für Jahr darüber belehrt, dass auch noch so kleine Informationsfetzen aus verschiedenen Quellen miteinander kombiniert ein recht vollständiges Bild erzeugen können. Das war im übrigen auch bereits vor dem Internetzeitalter nebst Google, F*c*book und wie sie alle heißen so.


----------



## Shelung (9. Juli 2010)

Ich meine JETZT im mom ich aheb schon fast alles hir gelesen.

Ich meine wen ich eben kein REALID weitergebe und mir die elterliche freigabe reinhaue und es deaktiviere.


Geht es dann noch bis es offiziell alles wie im forum geändert wird?


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juli 2010)

Shelung schrieb:


> Ich meine JETZT im mom ich aheb schon fast alles hir gelesen.
> 
> Ich meine wen ich eben kein REALID weitergebe und mir die elterliche freigabe reinhaue und es deaktiviere.
> 
> ...



Ob dein Name auch von Add-Ons ausgelesen werden kann wenn du die elterliche Freigabe benutzt ist derzeit noch ungeklärt, es gibt Hinweise das es gehen könnte.

Niemanden in die Real ID friend list adden ist ne gute IDee

Ansonsten wird der Zwang zum RealNAmen ja nur beim posten im offiziellen Forum kommen.
Dem einfach fernbleiben


----------



## Grushdak (9. Juli 2010)

Was mir heute noch spontan zur Real ID eingefallen ist ...
aufgrund des US Eula Post von gestern ... 

Ihr regt Euch erst jetzt über die RealdID auf?
Die gibt es doch schon jahrelang und Ihr habt sie auch fleißig akzeptiert -
ohne diesen jetzigen Hype dazu.

Wenn Ihr nun nicht wisst, was ich meine,
lest Euch nochmals das zu Massive & Microsoft durch.

Und sehr sehr Viele benutzen Microsoft, wo es gar nen Prozess gibt,
der nirgends zugeordenet werden kann und keiner (außerMicrosoft selber) weiß, 
was er wirklich macht.
Und zu löschen geht der Prozess (ist erst seit XP da) auch nicht.
Bekannt ist auch, das Microsoft unzählige vertrauliche Daten sammelt & speichert - nur wozu?

--------------
Und wer benutzt Google Chrome, Yahoo, Ask oder nun auch Bink - oder Facebook, Twitter und Konsorten? 
- wahrscheinlich ebenso nicht wenige.
Oder was ist mit den ganzen Gewinnspielen etc.? Dasselbe!

Ihr fördert doch damit umsomehr die immer weitere Verwirklichung der RealID. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur diese machen es heimlich, ohne Ahnung der Kundschaft.
Blizzard macht es teilweise offener und dient nun als Blitzableiter.

greetz


----------



## YoungNight (9. Juli 2010)

öäüöäü schrieb:


> /total realitätsferne, utopische, und niemals eintretende Vorstellung on
> 
> Blue-Post im offiziellen Forum passt mir nicht ?
> Kein Problem, Community-Manager ***** ist ja auch son Facebook Trottel.
> ...




Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 that´s right


----------



## MayoAmok (9. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mal den Ausgangspost ein wenig abgeändert, um dies alberne Geposte derer, die vielleicht nur meine ersten paar Zeilen, die letzte Woche entstanden sind, als das alles hier noch in den Sternen stand,gelesen haben, ein wenig zu unterbinden. Mal sehen obs klappt. (btw: Ich mag Schachtelsätze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Des weiteren habe ich mal eine Frage an alle, die noch nicht gekündigt haben und demzufolge noch spielen können:

Wie reagieren die Leute ingame auf diese Entwicklungen? 

Ich hab mich gestern abend mal eingelogt und da war der übliche Donnerstag-Abend-Raidalltag angesagt. Als ich dann mal die Frage im LFG postete, wieviele denn über die aktuellen Entwicklungen auf dem laufenden wären und was für Konsequenzen sie daraus zu ziehen gedächten, stiess ich weitestgehend (wie noch letzte Woche hier im Thread) auf Unverständnis und die übliche "Ist mir doch egal" Meinung. 

Also gibts von Euch da schon Erfahrungswerte? Ich habe nämlich das Gefühl, dass dies nur diejenigen mitbekommen, die sich ausserhalb von WOW noch ein wenig mit der "echten Welt" beschäftigen....


----------



## No_ones (9. Juli 2010)

also bei mir waren viele mit "ich geb meine realid net her" aber sonst eig auch nur "mir egal" ( war bei nem freund und der hat mal gefragt ingame da mein acc auch net aktiv ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und sehr sehr Viele benutzen Microsoft, wo es gar nen Prozess gibt,
> der nirgends zugeordenet werden kann und keiner (außerMicrosoft selber) weiß,
> was er wirklich macht.



hmm was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun. Blizzard kann das gleiche auch schon seit 5 1/2 Jahren tun, die haben ja meinen RealName.
Das ist ein grundsätzliches Problem des Internet.
Mir ist aber (bisher) unbekannt dass mich Microsoft bei Supportanfragen zwingt öffentlich meine richtigen Namen zu verwenden.
Den Aufschrei wollte ich mal sehen.




Grushdak schrieb:


> Und wer benutzt Google Chrome, Yahoo, Ask oder nun auch Bink - oder Facebook, Twitter und Konsorten?
> Oder was ist mit den ganzen Gewinnspielen etc.?



Chrome: nein, Yahoo: nein, Ask: nein, Blink: nein, Facebook: nein, Twitter: nein, Gewinnspiele: doppelnein


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Juli 2010)

Nusku schrieb:


> Ändern wird sich an dem real ID System wohl erst etwas wenn RL schlimmes geschieht. Wartet ab bis irgendwo in den Nachrichten kommt das ein Kind wegen* dieser verdammten Real ID vergewaltigt wurde oder gar jemand im RL angegriffen wurde*.
> Dann wird man auch bei Blizzard umdenken. Vorher wohl eher nicht.



Du solltest den Post nochmal überdenken ich markiere mal das komische.
Soll heißen "oder gar" bedeutet in diesem Falle das im RL angegriffen zu werden schlimmer ist als eine vergewaltigung.

*erbsenzähler ende aus*


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juli 2010)

BTW:

falls jemand Spaß an Rekorden hat,

der Ami Thread zum dem Thema ist nur noch gute 400 Post von der 50k Marke (!) entfernt.
Vllt gibts ja ein Feuerwerk

http://forums.worldo...d=1&pageNo=2476


----------



## Shelung (9. Juli 2010)

Ich persönlich gebe im web keine privaten daten raus zudem habe ich eine e-mail adresse für trash. Sprich alles was nicht von all zu großer bedeutung ist.

Die andere ist für dinge die dagegen eher bedeutung haben.

Z.b. der wow acc oder ähnliches. Sprich dinge die einfach nicht so 0815 sind wie ne anmeldung auf irgendeiner Forum seite oder sonstwas.



Aber ich denke das das proplem nicht nur das es dann im Forum währe.
Es ist nämlich nicht nur für jeden einsichtlich der einen acc hat sondern für jeden x beliebigen. Man könnte bevor man ins Forum gelangt auch seine daten angeben müssen. (acc). UND man hat nur ein foren abteil frei erst wenn man Mindestens einen Monat bezahlt hat wird der rest frei.
Dies würde größtenteils leute abhalten darum zu geistern.


Schlimmer ist aber das man es auch im arsenal zu 100% sehen wird und man somit mit nem einfach addon fix den namen hat.

Erst sind alle dagegen da es ein pöses addon ist und nach 1 nem Monat ist es pflicht da heist es.

Suchen noch leute mit mind 6k gs für 25 her icc. Man meldet sich. Hm nein danke. Wieso ich habe 6,1k gs. Ja aber ein gilden kolege sagte das du mit einem Twink ma dabei warst und bla bla bla. Woher soll er das wissen? Junge man kann deinen namen sehen du low bob.

Und ja das ist kein scherz ich wette geld drauf das es soweit kommt.



Nun ist das schlimmste aber.
Der gute Arbeiter der täglich z.b. im büro schuftet und aussicht auf einen Höheren posten hat spielt in der Freizeit wow. Das findet jemand zufällig heraus und schwupp ist er der suchti freak der gemeinschaft oder was?

Der Jugendliche der in seiner Freizeit wow spielt. Nehmen wir... Fach ABI durchnitt 1,3. Mom mal der spielt nicht fußball und arbeitet mit im altersheim? Er spielt diese komiche internet spiel. Also sucht spieler will ich hir nicht.

Klar was hat a mit b zu tun. Nichts aber ihr wisst genau das der Ruf unseres spiels nicht gerade gut ist.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Juli 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> ... Ich habe nämlich das Gefühl, dass dies nur diejenigen mitbekommen, die sich ausserhalb von WOW noch ein wenig mit der "echten Welt" beschäftigen....


Mein Gefühl ist da ganz anders.

Die Leute haben sich ein Spiel zugelegt, um zu spielen - und nicht noch ellenlang über Nonsens in Portalen zu quatschen.
Informationen kann man sich ingame oder anonym in den Portalen holen.
Daher wird es Viele gar nicht interessieren - nehme ich mal an.

Und das muß nicht heißen, daß sie von der "echten Welt" nix mitbekommen -
aber eben nur das, was sie auch interessiert.

ps. 
Mein Freund (ist 54) fragte auf die Info zur RealID nur, "wozu denn?"

Tja und bei der Frage hänge ich ebenso fest.

greetz


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Du solltest den Post nochmal überdenken ich markiere mal das komische.
> Soll heißen "oder gar" bedeutet in diesem Falle das im RL angegriffen zu werden schlimmer ist als eine vergewaltigung.
> 
> *erbsenzähler ende aus*



Eine Vergewaltigung ist ein Angriff?


----------



## No_ones (9. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> ps.
> Mein Freund (ist 54) fragte auf die Info zur RealID nur, *"wozu denn?"*



80% von meinen freunden die wow spielen fragten das auch .. den rest hats nicht gejuckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cestral (9. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube in der Diskussion hier haben wir uns etwas verrannt.

Worüber sich viele aufregen ist nicht unbedingt die Nutzung der Real_ID ingame, da kann man wirklich selber über die Weitergabe entscheiden.

Was viele aufregt, denke ich, ist das Blizzard aufgrund der Real_ID die User in die Lage zwingt auch in den offiziellen Foren mit vollem Zu- und Nachnamen aufzutreten. Und das können wir als User nicht abschalten oder unterbinden.

Das kann sich aufgrund von Namensgleichheiten für sich selber oder für andere Menschen negativ auswirken, denn ich glaube das nicht jeder Name einzigartig ist auf der Welt.

Und aufgrund dieser Verwechslung kann es sein das völlig Unbeteiligte per Stalking etc. bedrängt werden.

Ich glaube keiner ist happy wenn er irgendwelche Anrufe/Mails/Briefe/Mahnungen/Fakemahnungen bekommt, nur weil es zu einer Namensverwechslung gekommen ist.

Ich denke diese Bedenken lässt die Community sturmlaufen und um es klipp und klar zu sagen, die Welt an sich ist schlecht und man muss schon gut Aufpassen und Glück haben, dass man in seinem Leben nicht zu viele Nerven lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

So long Cestral


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juli 2010)

Cestral schrieb:


> Ich glaube in der Diskussion hier haben wir uns etwas verrannt.
> 
> Worüber sich viele aufregen ist nicht unbedingt die Nutzung der Real_ID ingame, da kann man wirklich selber über die Weitergabe entscheiden.
> 
> Was viele aufregt, denke ich, ist das Blizzard aufgrund der Real_ID die User in die Lage zwingen will auch in den offiziellen Foren mit vollem Zu- und Nachnamen aufzutreten.



Und die Möglichkeit, dass Add-ons deinen Namen im Spiel auslesen können ohne das du das merkst.


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

Am liebsten würde ich diesen ganzen Sozialen Netzwerken und jedem der da irgendwie mit im Boot sitzt einfach mal eine verpassen. Sie vergiften das Internet.


----------



## Cestral (9. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und die Möglichkeit, dass Add-ons deinen Namen im Spiel auslesen können ohne das du das merkst.



Das zum Beispiel war mir gar nicht so bewusst, aber stimmt. oO

So long Cestral


----------



## LaVerne (9. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> ps.
> Mein Freund (ist 54) fragte auf die Info zur RealID nur, "wozu denn?"
> 
> Tja und bei der Frage hänge ich ebenso fest.



Ist mit der Frage gemeint, wofür man sie braucht?

Ich verstehe übrigens nicht, was Du mit Deinen Postings hier erreichen möchtest. Natürlich gibt es auch woanders Ausspähungen etc., aber das relativiert doch nicht das, was Blizzard hier macht! 

Ich kenne kein öffentlich einsehbares Forum, daß Realnamen anzeigt! Inwiefern das gefährlich ist, wurde hier schon oft genug aufgezeigt. Dazu kommt noch, auf welche Weise von Blizzard versucht wird, den Müll zu verkaufen (Abwehr von Trollen, was höchst lächerlich ist) und sich weigert, trotz eindeutiger Ablehnung des Großteils derer, die es tangiert, auf diese Maßnahme zu verzichten. 

Es wird nicht verbessert (einen Char für's Forum, um Twinkposter zu verhindern); es wird nicht angekündigt, das Real-ID-Zeuch zu überarbeiten. Stattdessen wird der Kunde, der König sein sollte, komplett ignoriert. 

Für mich stellt sich da fast gar nicht mehr die Frage, ob mich diese Sachen persönlich überhaupt in irgendeiner Weise betreffen, sondern eher diese: Möchte ich bei einer Firma, die möglichen realen Schaden für die Kunden - zu denen eine nicht unerhebliche Schar von Kindern und Jugendlichen gehört - in Kauf nimmt sowie unbeirrt gegen die mehr als eindeutig und lautstark verkündeten Wünsche (hier: Verzicht auf Einführung der Foren-ID) handelt, überhaupt Kunde sein?
Meine Antwort ist da ein ganz klares "Nein!". Eine solche Firma, die damit eventuell Vorreiter für alle sonstigen Konkurrenten werden könnte, wenn sie ihr Gebahren durchsetzt, unterstütze ich nicht mit meinem Geld!


----------



## bexxter83 (9. Juli 2010)

Nur mal so um die Leute zu ärgern, die immer wieder betonen: "Du bist bestimmt bei Facebook, .....selber schuld....." : Habe heute versucht, einige Freunde zu googeln (nur Vor- und Nachnamen) und siehe da - Schwupps hab ich jeden gefunden, der in irgendeinem Verein oder einer Organisation tätig ist. Auch meine Schwägerin, die arbeitet im Altersheim, hab ich durch Zeitungsberichte von ihrer Arbeit gefunden. Von diesen Leute ist nur einer bei Facebook und ich hab über die meisten irgendwas im Internet gefunden.


----------



## LaVerne (9. Juli 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> Habe heute versucht, einige Freunde zu googeln (nur Vor- und Nachnamen) und siehe da - Schwupps hab ich jeden gefunden, der in irgendeinem Verein oder einer Organisation tätig ist. Auch meine Schwägerin, die arbeitet im Altersheim, hab ich durch Zeitungsberichte von ihrer Arbeit gefunden. Von diesen Leute ist nur einer bei Facebook und ich hab über die meisten irgendwas im Internet gefunden.



Versuch es mal mit

http://www.123people.de/

Gerade die Leute, die "öffentlich" tätig sind (Selbstständige, angestellt in Firmen mit Webpräsenz) findet man dort schneller mit Adresse, Foto, Teil der Telefon-Nummer etc.

Diese Seite wird - neben anderen - auch von unserer Personalabteilung benutzt, um Informationen über Bewerber zu bekommen. Manch einer hat sich schon gewundert, was da in der Sparte "Amazon" so bei ihm auftauchte...


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Ist mit der Frage gemeint, wofür man sie braucht?
> 
> Ich verstehe übrigens nicht, was Du mit Deinen Postings hier erreichen möchtest. Natürlich gibt es auch woanders Ausspähungen etc., aber das relativiert doch nicht das, was Blizzard hier macht!
> 
> ...



Wie immer wahre Worte. Ich habe mittlerweile eine unglaubliche wut auf das gesamte Unternehmen. Vorallem aber auch, weil sie sich so bewusst da hinstellen und das so rüberbringen, wie sie es eben rüberbringen. Sie ignorieren die Community, schlimmer noch, sie bannen Leute die einfach nur die Wahrheit gesagt haben. Sie lassen einfach Gras über die Sache wachsen und hoffen das alles gut läuft. Hass habe ich aber auch darauf, dass die Menschen das mit sich machen lassen. Das einem Großteil der WoW Spieler das einfach egal ist, gerade WEIL ein Großteil im Alter von 12 - 16 Jahren zu den Kunden gehören, welche den Datenschutz vielleicht nicht toternst nehmen.

Allein die bewusste Verfolgung dieses Plans lässt mir die Galle hochkommen. Wie kann man denn bewusst seine Kundengruppe auf Jüngere ausrichten nur um dann ohne Verluste durch diesen Datenskandal zu kommen ? Kann mir das mal jemand erklären ? Und wie kann man sich dann noch als Unternehmen da hinstellen und der Community etwas von glaubwürdigkeit und wichtigem Feedback erzählen ? Jene Community, in der sie in Scharen die Leute einfach bannen. Wahrscheinlich wird es irgendwann so kommen, dass sich die ganzen Verschwörungstheorien vom gläsernen Menschen tatsächlich bestätigen. Wenn man so Sachen hier manchmal sieht könnte man echt daran glauben. Ich weiss echt nicht was ich machen soll, ich habe gekündigt, fühle mich aber dennoch einfach nur nutzlos, weil ich einfach nichts gegen diese ungeheure Firmenpolitik ausrichten kann und mit ansehen muss, wie enorm viele Menschen Opfer davon werden. Das Selbe gilt im Übrigen für Soziale Netzwerke.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juli 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> http://www.123people.de/



Juhu da gibts mich nicht, ich bin gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wie immer wahre Worte. Ich habe mittlerweile eine unglaubliche wut auf das gesamte Unternehmen. Vorallem aber auch, weil sie sich so bewusst da hinstellen und das so rüberbringen, wie sie es eben rüberbringen. Sie ignorieren die Community, schlimmer noch, sie bannen Leute die einfach nur die Wahrheit gesagt haben. Sie lassen einfach Gras über die Sache wachsen und hoffen das alles gut läuft. Hass habe ich aber auch darauf, dass die Menschen das mit sich machen lassen. Das einem Großteil der WoW Spieler das einfach egal ist, gerade WEIL ein Großteil im Alter von 12 - 16 Jahren zu den Kunden gehören, welche den Datenschutz vielleicht nicht toternst nehmen.
> 
> Allein die bewusste Verfolgung dieses Plans lässt mir die Galle hochkommen. Wie kann man denn bewusst seine Kundengruppe auf Jüngere ausrichten nur um dann ohne Verluste durch diesen Datenskandal zu kommen ? Kann mir das mal jemand erklären ? Und wie kann man sich dann noch als Unternehmen da hinstellen und der Community etwas von glaubwürdigkeit und wichtigem Feedback erzählen ? Jene Community, in der sie in Scharen die Leute einfach bannen. Wahrscheinlich wird es irgendwann so kommen, dass sich die ganzen Verschwörungstheorien vom gläsernen Menschen tatsächlich bestätigen. Wenn man so Sachen hier manchmal sieht könnte man echt daran glauben. Ich weiss echt nicht was ich machen soll, ich habe gekündigt, fühle mich aber dennoch einfach nur nutzlos, weil ich einfach nichts gegen diese ungeheure Firmenpolitik ausrichten kann und mit ansehen muss, wie enorm viele Menschen Opfer davon werden. Das Selbe gilt im Übrigen für Soziale Netzwerke.



Gut geschrieben! (Wie immer eigentlich)
Warum nennt man das eigentlcih immer 'gläserne' Mensch? Das verstehe ich nicht.. 

Aber keine Sorge
Bald kommen die Klagen der 'Menschen' und HOFFENTLICH ein Handeln von der Regierung und Politiker gegen Actiblizzards Werk. Falls sie nicht irgentwie bestochen wurden oder so..

Kann es sein, dass Blizzard IMMER die Schuld bekommt ? (z.B. Klagen) und Activisin nicht?


----------



## Gnomagia (9. Juli 2010)

Anscheinend sind die Ami's schlau genug,größere Geschütze gegen die Real-ID aufzufahren,indem man nicht nur EINE Identität offenlegt,sondern gleich mehrere...

http://asnowstormbya...e.blogspot.com/

Anfangen zu lachen werde ich aber,wenn der Seiteninhaber verklagt werden soll,weil er sich in die Privatsphäre einmischt o.ä

Immerhin schlägt das ganze hohe Wellen,auch auf der Spiegel- und Zeithomepage kann man darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Boccanegra (9. Juli 2010)

Vorbemerkung: da der Thread "Spieler spionieren GM aus" geschlossen wurde, ich es aber hasse für's Datennirvana zu schreiben, kopiere ich das bereits geschriebene Post hier herein.
_______________________




öäüöäü schrieb:


> Nimm das Bild besser wieder raus, ich glaub die Moderation hier bei buffed möchte keine personenbezogenen Sachen zu dem Mann hier direkt im Forum stehen haben...
> Und den Rest auch besser.
> 
> PS: Ist schon eine etwas dreckige Straße wo er wohnt.. :-)


Wobei man schon dazu sagen muss, dass der arme Kerl bei Blizzard ja keiner aus dem Management ist, das ist in Wahrheit wohl eine ganz kleine Nummer. Die Villen findet man auf der Ebene nicht, dafür hier: http://maps.google.a...q=1011+Cove+Way,+Beverly+Hills&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=1011+Cove+Way,+Beverly+Hills,+CA+90210,+USA&gl=at&ei=ek03TM6JE5-JOI3SiO4E&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CB0Q8gEwAA

In dieser Nachbarschaft wohnt Robert Kotick, CEO bei Activision Blizzard. Und die schaut a) schon etwas anders aus als die seines Angestellten Micah Whipple und b) ist die Anschrift jenes Mannes, von dem diese Sache letztlich ausgeht. Die Whipples bei Blizzard tun mir leid, die werden jetzt von allen Seiten angeschüttet obwohl sie doch in Wahrheit bei der ganzen Sache nichts zu sagen haben. Anders schaut die Sache bei Kotick aus.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

öäüöäü schrieb:


> Ich würds schon irgendwie als Angriff auf meine Person sehen... oder net ?



Ja natürlich weiß ich, dass das n Angriff ist. Die 'Frage' war zweideutig


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

> Mal ein Zitat aus Blizzards Datenschutzrichtlinien... :
> "Welche anderen Daten werden von uns gesammelt und wie werden sie genutzt?
> ................
> Blizzard wird Sie auch dazu auffordern, einen benutzernamen und ein Passwort einzugeben. Wir bitten Sie, *nicht Ihren wahren Namen*, den einer anderen Person oder den einer geschützten Marke als Benutzernamen zu verwenden............"
> ...


----------



## Boccanegra (9. Juli 2010)

Gnomagia schrieb:


> Anscheinend sind die Ami's schlau genug,größere Geschütze gegen die Real-ID aufzufahren,indem man nicht nur EINE Identität offenlegt,sondern gleich mehrere...
> 
> http://asnowstormbya...e.blogspot.com/
> 
> Anfangen zu lachen werde ich aber,wenn der Seiteninhaber verklagt werden soll,weil er sich in die Privatsphäre einmischt o.ä



Verklagt werden kann er nicht, da er ja nur öffentlich zugängliche Daten nennt (noch dazu solche, die die Leute selber auf öffentlich zugängliche Webseiten stellten). Aber ich vermute mal stark, dass Blogger den Blog bald kassieren wird. Wobei: das Internet vergisst nichts. Der Blog ist längst schon irgendwo gespiegelt und gespeichert. Das ganze Internet wird mal in ein paar Hundert Jahren für Historiker eine gewaltige Fundgrube werden für Wichtiges und absolut Nichtiges.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Verklagt werden kann er nicht, da er ja nur öffentlich zugängliche Daten nennt (noch dazu solche, die die Leute selber auf öffentlich zugängliche Webseiten stellten). Aber ich vermute mal stark, dass Blogger den Blog bald kassieren wird. Wobei: das Internet vergisst nichts. Der Blog ist längst schon irgendwo gespiegelt und gespeichert. Das ganze Internet wird mal in ein paar Hundert Jahren für Historiker eine gewaltige Fundgrube werden für Wichtiges und absolut Nichtiges.



Na toll, dann werden sie ja meine sinnlosen Leerengötter- und RealID Flames so wie auch andere und GENAU DIESEN Beitrag lesen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sei denn, das Internet wird irgentwie zerstört.


----------



## Bite me! (9. Juli 2010)

Nun ja, irgendwie kommt mir die ganze RealID-Geschichte recht seltsam vor.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich frage mich warum es überhaupt nötig ist für das neue RealID-Ingame-System die realen Vor- und Nachnamen zu verwenden...ausser um es RealID zu taufen.

Ok, es mag praktisch sein Freunde der Freunde zu sehen, es mag praktisch sein serverübergreifend chatten zu können und es mag auch praktisch sein zu sehen welcher "Kumpel" gerade auf welchem Server oder in welchem Game online ist. Aber warum muss diese Verlinkung mit den realen Namen stattfinden?

Warum ist es nicht möglich dafür Pseudos zu verwenden, wie z.B. bei Star Trek Online? Charaktername/Username@Displayname...z.B.: Shadow@Ripper. Der 2. oder andere Char (z.B. aus Diablo) heisst dann Arthus@Ripper.

Die Funktionalität ist meiner Meinung nach uneingeschränkt die gleiche, aber wesentlich sicherer und wer scharf darauf ist fremden Menschen seine Identität preis zu geben, der kann das so oder so jederzeit tun.

Die Tatsache das Blizz/Acti ein solches System nicht in erwägung zieht sondern auf persönliche Daten besteht gibt mir am meisten zu denken. Wer weiss was auf langfrisitge Sicht deren Vorhaben ist.

Meiner einer ist froh WoW bereits vor ein paar Monaten gekündigt zu haben!


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Bite schrieb:


> Nun ja, irgendwie kommt mir die ganze RealID-Geschichte recht seltsam vor.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es soll 'angeblich' gegen die Forentrolle sein.


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

Teilsieg für die Community : http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13817050119&sid=3


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Thread im Forum ist dicht! 

In diesem Beitrag gibt es neue Informationen von Mike Morhaime, der euch in einem offenen Brief direkt ansprechen möchte: 
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13817050119&sid=3 

/closed


----------



## gardener (9. Juli 2010)

ES geht aber darum das halt die Freunde eurer Freunde alles von euch einsehen können und noch schlimmer in den Foren wird euer echter name angezeigt , was dann passiert hat ja der nette GM aus den USA herausgefunden. ICh war vor ein paar wochen mit ner Freundin in nem Randomraid und als rausgekommen is das sie weiblich is, is sie bestimmt 5-6 mal angeflüstert wurden, wie alt sie ist , wo sie herkommt, was passiert dann erst wenn sie was ins Forum schreibt. 
Für mich is RealID der großte mist den Blizzard sich je hat einfallen lassen, sollte das mit den echten Namen im Forum kommen wird mein WOW acc sofort stillgelegt.


----------



## Uktawa (9. Juli 2010)

BLIZZARD GIBT DRUCK NACH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wer hätte es gedacht, aber scheinbar haben die massiven Proteste, die Berichte in diversen Medien usw dazu geführt das man sich bei Blizzard eines besseren besonnen hat.
Hier der offizielle Brief aus dem WoW Forum:

Hallo allerseits! 

Ich möchte mit euch allen über unseren Wunsch sprechen, die Blizzard-Foren zu einem besseren Ort für Diskussionen über unsere Spiele zu machen. Wir sind kontinuierlich durch euer Feedback gegangen und haben untereinander eure Bedenken bezüglich der Nutzung realer Namen in den Foren besprochen. Wir haben zu diesem Zeitpunkt entschieden, dass es nicht nötig sein wird, reale Namen für das Verfassen von Beiträgen in den offiziellen Blizzard-Foren zu nutzen. 

Es ist wichtig anzumerken, dass wir noch immer vorhaben die Foren zu verbessern. Unsere Bemühungen sind zu 100% von dem Verlangen getrieben, unsere Community-Bereiche für unsere Spieler freundlicher zu gestalten und konstruktivere Diskussionen über unsere Spiele zu ermöglichen. Wir halten auch weiterhin an den neuen Foren-Features fest, wie der Zusammenfassung von Antworten in Gruppen, dem positiven und negativen Bewerten von Beiträgen, der verbesserten Suchfunktion und mehr. Wenn wir die neuen StarCraft II-Foren zur Verfügung stellen, die diesen neuen Features beinhalten, werdet ihr Beiträge anstatt mit eurem realen Namen mit eurem Charakternamen + Charaktercode verfassen können. Die ebenfalls mit diesen Features versehenen, verbesserten World of Warcraft-Foren, werden kurz vor der Veröffentlichung von Cataclysm zur Verfügung gestellt und werden ebenfalls nicht die Angabe des realen Namens benötigen. 

Ich möchte klar stellen, dass unsere Pläne für die Foren komplett unabhängig von unseren Plänen für das optionale Freundschaftssystem im Spiel sind, das in World of Warcraft bereits live ist und bald auch in StarCraft II zur Verfügung stehen wird. Wir sind der Überzeugung, dass die weitreichende Kommunikationsfunktionalität des Freundschaftssystems, wie der Chat über verschiedene Spiele-Titel oder Realms hinweg, das Battle.net zu einem großartigen Ort für Spieler machen wird, um mit ihren Freunden im wahren Leben und ihrer Familie verbunden zu bleiben, während sie Blizzard-Titel spielen. Natürlich werdet ihr auch weiterhin die Möglichkeit haben, eure Beziehungen auf der anonymen Stufe eures Charakters zu halten, wenn ihr ich euch im Spiel mit anderen Spielern unterhalten wollt. Mit der Zeit werden wir das Freundschaftssystem im Battle.net weiter entwickeln und neue und aufregende Funktionalitäten in unseren Titeln für Spieler hinzufügen, die sich dazu entscheiden, das Feature zu nutzen. 

Zum Abschluss möchte ich unterstreichen, dass unsere Beziehung zu der Community uns immer äußerst wichtig war und es auch immer sein wird. Wir glauben felsenfest daran, dass jede Stimme zählt (http://eu.blizzard.c...ut/mission.html) und wir schätzen uns glücklich eine Community zu haben, die so leidenschaftlich über unsere Spiele empfindet. Wir werden immer dankbar für das Feedback und die Unterstützung unserer Spieler sein, die immer schon der Schlüssel zu Blizzards Erfolg waren. 

Mike Morhaime 
CEO & Cofounder 
Blizzard Entertainment 



Wollen wir hoffen das es nicht Zeit schinden ist. Immerhin ein Teilerfolg wie ich finde. Nun muss nur noch die Real ID aus dem Spiel verschwinden oder wenigstens so sicher gemacht werden das kein dritter sie auslesen kann.


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

Bleibt aber die Frage zu den Sicherheitlücken Ingame.


----------



## Bergerdos (9. Juli 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> Von diesen Leute ist nur einer bei Facebook und ich hab über die meisten irgendwas im Internet gefunden.



Das ist aber ein erheblicher Unterschied.
Wenn Du im Netz nach meinem Namen suchst findest Du eventuell bisschen was, aber Du findest nix was mich mit meinem Char in verbindung bringt mit dem ich gerne annonym durch die Welt ziehe.
Andersrum kannst Du nach Bergerdos suchen und wirst nichts finden was Bergerdos im RL so alles treibt.
Das was Blizzard vorhat ist die Verknüpfung der beiden Welten und dann passiert folgendes. Wenn ich einem in einer Instanz einen Loot wegwürfel und der Typ hat einen an der Klatsche dann klingelt 10 Minuten später mein Telefon und der Typ beleidigt mich. Der beleidigt mich nicht nur einmal, nein, der ruft die ganze Nacht durch im 10 Minuten-Rythmus an. Sorry, eine RL-Ignorliste gibt es nicht.
Als Unternehmer könnte die Funktion ganz brauchbar sein, ich kann dann plötzlich sehen wie der Char von meinem Mitarbeiter heisst und kann im Arsenal nachsehen was der so getrieben hat als er sagte dass er aus Familiären Gründen die Spätschicht nicht übernehmen kann.... ich kann auch bei Bewerbern erst mal sehen ob sie vielleicht WOW spielen und kann aufgrund des Spielverhaltens meine Rückschlüsse ziehen (jemand der jeden Abend bis 2 Uhr online ist würde ich z.B. nicht einstellen).
Ach ja, und das Mädchen dessen Stimme im Raid-TS so schön geklungen hat, die kann ich ja mal anrufen, heißt ja nicht jede Tanja Müller, es gibt auch ausgefallene Namen die nur 3 oder 4 Mal in Deutschland vorkommen. Die freut sich sicher über meinen Anruf.
Ach, es gibt so herrlich viele wundervolle neue Möglichkeiten mit dem System :-)


----------



## Natar (9. Juli 2010)

Uktawa schrieb:


> BLIZZARD GIBT DRUCK NACH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wer hätte es gedacht, aber scheinbar haben die massiven Proteste, die Berichte in diversen Medien usw dazu geführt das man sich bei Blizzard eines besseren besonnen hat.
> Hier der offizielle Brief aus dem WoW Forum:
> ...




wo geben sie da dem druck nach? natürliche beschwichtigungstaktik , mittlerweile von ihnen perfektioniert 

edit: der wichtige teil nicht gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok, wäre schon wenn das so kommen würde


----------



## bexxter83 (9. Juli 2010)

Also ich finds klasse, dass die Foren nun doch ohne den Realnamen auskommen! Hätte ich nicht erwartet!
Das mit der Real-ID....naja....aber immerhon ein Fortschritt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Dennoch, die Zukunft wird zeigen wie es weiter gehen wird.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

W00T?!?!?!?

Jeder Krieg bringt Opfer! (Die gebannten)

Wir haben gesiegt für erst.

Soll das heißen, dass man unsere RLNamen NICHT mehr im Spiel mit einen bösen Addon herauslesen kann?


----------



## Da Magic (9. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Juhu da gibts mich nicht, ich bin gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mich gibts da auchnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarika (9. Juli 2010)

sodele, um die gemüter etwas zu beruhigen, es kam grade im offiziellen forum

Zitat Gnorog:

Hallo allerseits! 

Ich möchte mit euch allen über unseren Wunsch sprechen, die Blizzard-Foren zu einem besseren Ort für Diskussionen über unsere Spiele zu machen. Wir sind kontinuierlich durch euer Feedback gegangen und haben untereinander eure Bedenken bezüglich der Nutzung realer Namen in den Foren besprochen. Wir haben zu diesem Zeitpunkt entschieden, dass es nicht nötig sein wird, reale Namen für das Verfassen von Beiträgen in den offiziellen Blizzard-Foren zu nutzen. 

Es ist wichtig anzumerken, dass wir noch immer vorhaben die Foren zu verbessern. Unsere Bemühungen sind zu 100% von dem Verlangen getrieben, unsere Community-Bereiche für unsere Spieler freundlicher zu gestalten und konstruktivere Diskussionen über unsere Spiele zu ermöglichen. Wir halten auch weiterhin an den neuen Foren-Features fest, wie der Zusammenfassung von Antworten in Gruppen, dem positiven und negativen Bewerten von Beiträgen, der verbesserten Suchfunktion und mehr. Wenn wir die neuen StarCraft II-Foren zur Verfügung stellen, die diesen neuen Features beinhalten, werdet ihr Beiträge anstatt mit eurem realen Namen mit eurem Charakternamen + Charaktercode verfassen können. Die ebenfalls mit diesen Features versehenen, verbesserten World of Warcraft-Foren, werden kurz vor der Veröffentlichung von Cataclysm zur Verfügung gestellt und werden ebenfalls nicht die Angabe des realen Namens benötigen. 

Ich möchte klar stellen, dass unsere Pläne für die Foren komplett unabhängig von unseren Plänen für das optionale Freundschaftssystem im Spiel sind, das in World of Warcraft bereits live ist und bald auch in StarCraft II zur Verfügung stehen wird. Wir sind der Überzeugung, dass die weitreichende Kommunikationsfunktionalität des Freundschaftssystems, wie der Chat über verschiedene Spiele-Titel oder Realms hinweg, das Battle.net zu einem großartigen Ort für Spieler machen wird, um mit ihren Freunden im wahren Leben und ihrer Familie verbunden zu bleiben, während sie Blizzard-Titel spielen. Natürlich werdet ihr auch weiterhin die Möglichkeit haben, eure Beziehungen auf der anonymen Stufe eures Charakters zu halten, wenn ihr ich euch im Spiel mit anderen Spielern unterhalten wollt. Mit der Zeit werden wir das Freundschaftssystem im Battle.net weiter entwickeln und neue und aufregende Funktionalitäten in unseren Titeln für Spieler hinzufügen, die sich dazu entscheiden, das Feature zu nutzen. 

Zum Abschluss möchte ich unterstreichen, dass unsere Beziehung zu der Community uns immer äußerst wichtig war und es auch immer sein wird. Wir glauben felsenfest daran, dass jede Stimme zählt (http://eu.blizzard.com/de-de/company/about/mission.html) und wir schätzen uns glücklich eine Community zu haben, die so leidenschaftlich über unsere Spiele empfindet. Wir werden immer dankbar für das Feedback und die Unterstützung unserer Spieler sein, die immer schon der Schlüssel zu Blizzards Erfolg waren. 

Mike Morhaime 
CEO & Cofounder 
Blizzard Entertainment


nachzulesen im offiziellen forum unter allgemein

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13817050119&sid=3&pageNo=1

viel spaß beim lesen


----------



## Jingko (9. Juli 2010)

Wurde schon gepostet ;-). Aber egal. Ist auf jeden Fall der richtige Schritt seitens Blizzard.


----------



## Natar (9. Juli 2010)

wahrscheinlich haben sie die statistik der accountkündigungen angeschaut





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> W00T?!?!?!?
> 
> Jeder Krieg bringt Opfer! (Die gebannten)
> 
> ...



Das ist weiterhin möglich, deswegen spreche ich von einem Teilsieg. und das ingame find ich eben wesentlich schlimmer.


----------



## Da Magic (9. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Na toll, dann werden sie ja meine sinnlosen Leerengötter- und RealID Flames so wie auch andere und GENAU DIESEN Beitrag lesen ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das errinnert mich nu wiei an skynet von terminator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stauberzab (9. Juli 2010)

Es hieß doch dass die Elterliche Freigabe eine Lösung für die Sicherheitslücken Ingame ist, oder ?

Das Real ID Freundessystem wird dadurch ja deaktiviert und auch
Addons sollen (angeblich) den Realen Namen nicht mehr auslesen können,
zumindest derzeit nicht aber es gab ja schon diese Programmieraufträge oder so.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (9. Juli 2010)

Glaube auch nicht dass es an der Presse lag... ich wette es sind einfach seit Mittwoch/Donnerstag zuviele Accounts gekündigt worden. 

Die Foren werden verändert, Charaktername+Charaktercode, wohl ein PW für die Forencharaktere. Freunschaftssystem in WoW bleibt, bleibt aber Abschaltbar durch Elterliche Freigabe. Ach ja... und das Problem bleibt bestehen dass Blizzard unsere Persönliche Daten verkaufen darf, nach deren AGBs


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

Im übrigen glaube ich eher daran, dass diese Umlenkung durch gekündigte Accounts erzielt wurde und nicht durch Feedback. Des Weiteren wurde für mich eben nur das kleinere Problem beseitigt. Ein Schachzug um die Community ruhig zu stellen ? Denn das Hauptproblem ist doch immer noch da, nämlich die Realid Ingame.


----------



## Totemkrieger (9. Juli 2010)

gut so Blizzard..ich danke der Community für den tollen Zusammenhalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man sieht,so schlecht sind wir doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt noch die Sache mit den ingame auslesen der ID fixen und dann kann man das so stehen lassen ,denke ich.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVerne (9. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Teilsieg für die Community : http://forums.wow-eu...817050119&sid=3



Protest und Abstimmung mit der Geldbörse bringen anscheinend doch was - ich hätte da eigentlich nicht mehr mit gerechnet.

So, nächster Tagespunkt: InGame-Real-ID bzw. das Leute, die nicht meine "Freunde" sind, die ebenfalls angezeigt bekommen; sowie die Log-Funktion im Arsenal!

Wer macht das Posting dazu auf *g*? Ich bin gerade in Revolutionsstimmung!


----------



## X-orzist (9. Juli 2010)

Weder Blizzard noch Mike Morhaime,CEO & Cofounder sei hier danke gesagt.

Denn der Dank geht an die vielen 1000 Spieler die in den verschiedensten Foren weltweit dafür eingesetzt haben, das es zu diesem "Rückzug" kam.

um nur einige Beispiele zu nennen:

12.000 Einträge im Deutschen Forum:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816898570&sid=3&pageNo=601

50.000 Einträge im US - Forum:
http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=25712374700&sid=1&pageNo=2495

sowie der Druck durch verschiedene andere Medien:

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/0,1518,705406,00.html

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Blizzard-will-Spielerforen-auf-Realnamen-umstellen-1034197.html


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

Und was rechtfertigt jetzt meinen Bann im Forum ? Kann man den jetzt nicht mehr aufheben ? Ich meine, da wurden manche gebannt, andere hatten Glück, kann ja wohl auch nicht sein.


----------



## Nukularreaktor (9. Juli 2010)

Wir sollten alle Bedenken, es steht "ZURZEIT" und das bedeutet bei den Posts nie etwas gutes, erinnert ihr euch?
Außerdem ist der Deal mit Facebook schon unter Dach und Fach und daraus ergeben sich bestimmt noch ne Menge unangenehmer Folgen. 

Edit: Meneleus, wende dich am besten per Webformular an Blizzard und bleib beharrlich.


----------



## Bite me! (9. Juli 2010)

@White_Sky

...das mit den Forentrollen habe ich schon verstanden. Meine Frage war aber warum reale Namen für diesen ganzen RealID-Kram nötig sind!? Ich hatte ja bereits auf der vorigen Seite gepostet wie es anders geht z.B.: Username/Charaktername@Displayname verwenden statt realer Namen. Wo ist da das Problem, ausser das man das scheinbar nicht will!?


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und was rechtfertigt jetzt meinen Bann im Forum ? Kann man den jetzt nicht mehr aufheben ? Ich meine, da wurden manche gebannt, andere hatten Glück, kann ja wohl auch nicht sein.



Ich trauere um die Opfer.. ernsthaft!


----------



## spielbergklon (9. Juli 2010)

cataclysm wieder vorbestellt.

ich bleibe dennoch erstmal bei WAR.

aber schön, dass kritik und unmut zu äußern doch was bringt!

nun abwarten wie sich die realID im spiel entwickelt - ich bleibe skeptisch, aber blizzard hat hierdurch wieder ein wenig mehr vertrauen gewonnen.


----------



## phipush1 (9. Juli 2010)

Halleluja!


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Bite schrieb:


> @White_Sky
> 
> ...das mit den Forentrollen habe ich schon verstanden. Meine Frage war aber warum reale Namen für diesen ganzen RealID-Kram nötig sind!? Ich hatte ja bereits auf der vorigen Seite gepostet wie es anders geht z.B.: Username/Charaktername@Displayname verwenden statt realer Namen. Wo ist da das Problem, ausser das man das scheinbar nicht will!?



Man sollte sogesagt die 'Indentität' der Forentrolle zeigen. Also mit den Twink und gleichzeitig mit den Mainchar. So hab ich das verstanden.


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

WIe erreich ich enn dieses Webformular


----------



## LaVerne (9. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und was rechtfertigt jetzt meinen Bann im Forum ? Kann man den jetzt nicht mehr aufheben ? Ich meine, da wurden manche gebannt, andere hatten Glück, kann ja wohl auch nicht sein.



Ach, wie alle guten Widerstandskämpfer haken wir Dich einfach als tragisches, aber notwendiges Kriegsopfer ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

*trauerminute*

So, zocken *giggle*.

PS: Webformular und beharrlich bleiben, wie hier schon empfohlen.


----------



## Bite me! (9. Juli 2010)

rofl...und schon hat Blizz wieder erreicht was sie wollten. Da wird der Community ein Knöchlein hingeworfen in dem man das kleinste Übel (reale Namen im Forum) beseitigt und schon fallen alle um und reaktivieren ihre Accounts... 

Ein geschicktes Ablenkungsmanöver vom Hauptproblem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (9. Juli 2010)

Jetzt stellt sich echt nur die Frage was mit all den gebannten Foren Acc (der letzten 36 Stunden) passiert. Quasi sind sie die Opfer der "Schlacht" weil sie versucht haben die Faust zu heben und wurden dafür hart gestraft.


----------



## Bite me! (9. Juli 2010)

@White_Sky


Nur das es mit Identität keine Trolle offenzulegen gibt, da diese ja dann nix mehr posten, also nur ein Vorwand. Und das es unzählige andere Bestrafunsmöglichkeiten gibt um Trollen vorzubeugen ist ja denke ich jedem bekannt^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2010)

Naja da hat sich der Forenbann ja mal echt gelohnt herrlich

Ingame kann man es ausschalten


----------



## Hortensie (9. Juli 2010)

Also, die spinnen ja wohl.
Hier wurden welche im Forum und im Spiel gebannt?
Also, ich bin dann bald weg. Aboverlängerung muss ich mir mal schwer überlegen.
Das *Erstmal* gibt mir auch zu denken.
Ich werde den Kampf wieder aufnehmen. 

Die Schlacht ist gewonnen, aber der Krieg noch lange nicht.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Bite schrieb:


> @White_Sky
> 
> 
> Nur das es mit Identität keine Trolle offenzulegen gibt, da diese ja dann nix mehr posten, also nur ein Vorwand. Und das es unzählige andere Bestrafunsmöglichkeiten gibt um Trollen vorzubeugen ist ja denke ich jedem bekannt^^



Ich weiß.


----------



## Shaila (9. Juli 2010)

Auch noch einmal hier der Post, weil das eigentlich der richtige Thread ist.

Also nochmal um hier ein wenig Übersicht zu verschaffen. Ursprünglich ging es um die Ankündigung, das es massive Änderungen an den Foren geben wird, unter anderem das man mit realen Namen posten muss. Dieses Feature wurde mit diesem Post hier angekündigt: http://forums.wow-eu...816898570&sid=3

Die Geschichte danach dürfte mittlerweile jeder kennen. Es gab viel Chaos in den Foren, viele negative Schlagzeilen in der Presse und viele Kündigungen. Daraufhin strich Blizzard die Idee mit den Foren. Was aber weiterhin als Problem besteht, ist der sogenannte Missbrauch der Real ID. Bei diesem Missbrauch handelt es sich darum, dass andere Spieler den RL Namen anderer herausfinden können, ohne das diese Spieler zustimmen können, ob sie das nun möchten oder nicht. Dies soll mithilfe von Addons geschehen. Es steht noch nicht fest, wieviel Wahrheit diese Missbrauchsgeschichte beinhaltet, aber zahlreiche Berichte sollen bestätigen das es stimmt.

Das Gearscore Bild ist allerdings ein bestätigter Fake.

Blizzard hat mittlerweile angekündigt, dass sie daran arbeiten die Sicherheitslücke zu schließen. Dennoch empfehle ich jedem im Moment zur eigenen Sicherheit Schritte gegen dieses Sicherheitsrisiko. Ich persönlich habe alle Addons gelöscht und bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich mal den Chache und WTF Ordner gelöscht sowie das Repair Programm drüberlaufen lassen, auch wenn das nichts damit zu tun hat. Wichtig sind die Addons. Außerdem sollte man die elterliche Freigabe in der Accountverwaltung nutzen um das Risiko so gering wie möglich zu halten bzw. die Gefahr zu beseitigen.

Eine Anleitung dazu findet ihr hier: http://www.buffed.de...rld-of-Warcraft


Ein Thread über diesen Missbrauchsskanal findet ihr hier: http://forums.wow-eu...816839293&sid=3


----------



## Grushdak (9. Juli 2010)

Crossposting? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Empfinde den Erfolg allerdings vorerst nur als kleinen Etappensieg.
Auch wenn ich der Meinung war, nichts groß befürchten zu müssen -
ganz wohl fühlte ich mich noch lange nicht - aber auch jetzt noch nicht (nur etwas besser).

Ich würde allen nur dazu raten, Facebook und Konsorten gleich vorab zu meiden -
und wer schon drinnen ist, sich von den Sachen komplett zu verabschieden.
Heißt, auch alle Daten Löschen zu lassen!
Laut einem Bericht, den ich letztens mal zu Facebook gesehen habe (im TV),
hat jeder, in Deutschland zumindest, ein Anrecht darauf, sich komplett löschen zu lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen, wie so Manches sich noch weiterentwickelt.

greetz


----------



## sc00p (9. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morpheus101 (10. Juli 2010)

Genial. Da kommt man aus dem Theater und dann sowas *Grins*

DER SIEG IST UNSER. Hoffen wir, das es kein kurzer bleibt.

Ein herzliches Dankeschön an ALLE, die den Sinn dieser Aktion und die Beweggründe verstanden haben.

Alle anderen.....
/target ass
/lick

PS: Wenn die sich jetzt nochmal offiziell zum RealID-Bug äussern würden und die
LUA-Schnittstellen kappen, wäre ich glücklicher.


----------



## MayoAmok (10. Juli 2010)

Login Server sind komplett down. Ich denke mal, dass da grad an der Lücke rumgefrickelt wird. 

Mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## Lily:) (10. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte mich ganz herzlich bei der Community bedanken!
Das war großartig! :-D


----------



## xxhajoxx (10. Juli 2010)

Wenn man zusammenhält kann man auch Blizz in die Knie zwingen (vorerst)

Ich werde vorerst weiter zocken. Auch wenn ich es als dicken Sieg der Community gegenüber Blizzard sehe wird der Kampf in eine 2. Runde gehen, da wird was neues kommen.
Hoffentlich ist mein Forenaccount bis dahin entbannt


----------



## Shaila (10. Juli 2010)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Wenn man zusammenhält kann man auch Blizz in die Knie zwingen (vorerst)
> 
> Ich werde vorerst weiter zocken. Auch wenn ich es als dicken Sieg der Community gegenüber Blizzard sehe wird der Kampf in eine 2. Runde gehen, da wird was neues kommen.
> Hoffentlich ist mein Forenaccount bis dahin entbannt



Mein Forenaccount ist auch immernoch gebannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde sobald er entbannt ist einmal versuchen in die offiziellen Foren zurückzukehren. Ich bin gespannt ob mich der ein oder andere wieder erkennt, was unwahrscheinlich ist, nachdem ich meine Idendität geändert habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn heute wurde mir bewießen, dass es doch noch eine Community in den Foren gibt, auch in den offiziellen, die zusammenhält. Den Moderatoren werde ich eine zweite Chance geben. Ich habe viele negative Erinnerungen an sie.


----------



## Morpheus101 (10. Juli 2010)

Die Real ID existiert weiter. Soviel dazu. Wir haben nur einen vorläufigen Forensieg errungen. 
Das finde ich allerdings schon einmal bemerkenswert. Haben wohl doch ein paar Tausend zu viel gekündigt
und die schlechte Presse und der verlorene Ruf sprechen ja für sich alleine.

Wie gesagt, wenn die jetzt noch die neuen LUA-Funktionen durch die Bank sperren.....

Nebenbei ist es absolut hirnrissig jemanden verkaufen zu wollen, das die intern
die Mailadresse als ID benutzen. Die kann ich täglich 5 mal ändern.
Dann müssten jedes mal ein paar hundert bis tausend Datensätze aktualisiert werden,
da eine ID immer ein Schlüsselfeld in den Datenbanken ist.

Ich bin mir todsicher, das jeder der 11 Millionen User eine richtige GUID als ID hat.
Die ist "kryptisch" und weltweit einmalig und automatisch generiert.

Alleine das Argument, man könne den User nur durch die Mailadresse identifizieren
zeugt davon, das sie jeden ohne Computererfahrung für Dumm verkaufen.


----------



## Morpheus101 (10. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Mein Forenaccount ist auch immernoch gebannt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie änderst Du die Identität? Du meinst nur den Ingame-Nick oder?
Oder gibts da Tricks? Wenn, dann PN an mich bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (10. Juli 2010)

Und schon hat sich der Sturm wegen der Real ID etwas gelegt, bricht der Sturm über die Loginserver los. Was für ein Tag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (10. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und schon hat sich der Sturm wegen der Real ID etwas gelegt, bricht der Sturm über die Loginserver los. Was für ein Tag.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da ist nix mit Sturm. 

Jetzt bitte nicht auf naiv umschalten. Die Login Server wurden abgeschaltet, um Änderungen am System vorzunehmen. Gewisse Addon Funktionen, die bei mir vor dem Shutdown tadellos funktionierten, gehen nun plötzlich nicht mehr. 

Betrifft ein Addon zur Freundesverwaltung und mein Schadensaddon. Einstellungen wurden zurückgesetzt und Funktionen abgeschaltet.

Ich bin nun aber müde. Werde morgen mal testen, was noch so alles schnell ausgeknipst wurde.....


----------



## Terminsel (10. Juli 2010)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> Woher hast du diese Information wenn ich fragen darf?



Aus den Blizzard AGBs...


----------



## Terminsel (10. Juli 2010)

Lovsky schrieb:


> Wenn du genau nachdenken würdest könnte es dir auffallen,dass ich damit die ganze Aufregung der RealID Hasser zusammengefasst hab. Ihr seid damit unzufrieden, dass ihr euch nicht mehr wie die letzte Sau benehmen könnt wenn ihr online geht. Obwohl das wiederrum auch vollkommener Humbug ist, da euch niemand dazu verpflichtet diese Option zu nutzen. Viel Rauch um nichts! Seid nicht so konservativ und deutsch! Denn das was Deutsche am besten können ist sich über Neues beschweren!
> 
> Man sieht sich dann spätestens in 3 Monaten wenn ihr euren Account wieder reaktiviert habt. Bis dahin viel Spass!



Ich glaube, ich habe selten so einen - entschuldige - Blödsinn gelesen. "Seid nicht so konservativ und deutsch..." Das ist ja albern.

Also, wenn es bedeutet, konservativ zu sein, wenn man vertrauenswürdiges Verhalten von einem Unternehmen erwartet, dann bin ich gerne konservativ.
Wenn deutsch sein bedeutet, solchen fragwürdigen Neuerungen kritisch gegenüberzustehen, dann bin ich gerne deutsch.


Übrigens: Ist euch mal aufgefallen, dass viele der Poster hier, die sich für die Real-ID aussprechen, verdammt wenige Posts haben? Trolle?


----------



## Kalistes (10. Juli 2010)

Schade, dass ein Großteil wieder auf das vermeintliche Entgegenkommen Blizzards eingegangen ist. Manche kapieren erst, wenn es zu spät ist, dass am Ende der Strasse ein Abgrund ist.

Bei Bekanntgabe der RealID für die Foren hieß es eindeutig:

"Die erste und wichtigste Änderung ist..." - basiert auf einer ganz neuen Design-Philosophie (Social-Networking). Sie werden davon nicht abrücken. Auch das haben sie mehrmals gesagt, sogar beim offenen Brief: "Wir haben zu diesem Zeitpunkt entschieden..."

Das Ziel von Activision und Kotick ist Social-Networking, nicht Games zu verkaufen. Die Basis hierfür wurde durch Verträge mit Massive und Facebook geschaffen. Das ist bereits in den EULAs der verschiedenen Ländern. Massive steht für INGAME-Werbung. Blizzard ist tot. Kapiert das endlich. Diese Design-Philosophie wird umgesetzt, nun halt wieder stückchenweise.

Wer das Thema anspricht und im offiziellen Forum beim Namen nennt, erhält einen Bann. Ist auch logisch, denn Activision will weder selbst die Wahrheit hören, noch dass jemand anderer sie hört. Deswegen werden auch diejenigen, die angefangen haben, gegen die RealID vorzugehen und Medien, etc. informiert haben, sicher ihren Perm-Bann behalten. 

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt schade um ein gutes Spiel. Sicher wird auch mit Cata noch eine Weile was in WoW laufen, doch nach und nach wird das neue Design Einzug halten. Activision hat heute nicht und wird auch künftig nicht einlenken, solange es Kunden gibt, die lemmingenhaft dem großen Anführer folgen. Der offene Brief ist nur eine Beschwichtigung. Nun wird halt die neue Designphilosophie aka FB und Massive auf anderen Wegen eingeführt.

Spieler der ersten Stunde


----------



## Terminsel (10. Juli 2010)

Blödsinn gepostet. Sorry.


----------



## Terminsel (10. Juli 2010)

Doppelpost. Heute ist der Wurm drin.

Aber: Edit!

Gerade war ich mit meinem DK on, da bekomme ich in weißer Schrift eine seltsame Meldung mit meinem Klarnamen! Das hat mich dann doch erschrocken!


----------



## LaVerne (10. Juli 2010)

Lovsky schrieb:


> Seid nicht so konservativ und deutsch! Denn das was Deutsche am besten können ist sich über Neues beschweren!



Es lohnt nicht, auf den Rest Deiner abwegigen Äußerungen einzugehen. Es reicht hier, darauf hinzuweisen, daß die typisch deutschen Nordamerikaner mit weitem Abstand die größte Fraktion bei den Real-ID-Ablehnern gestellt hat (knapp 2.500 Seiten(!) mit fast 50.000(!) Postings - neuer Foren-Rekord in jeglicher Hinsicht) - wie auch in der Vergangenheit bei der Item-Shop-Diskussion.

Würde es Dir weh tun, mal über den ganz eng gefassten eigenen Horizont hinauszuschauen oder ziehst Du es vor, weiter in Deinem eigenen kleinen Universum irgendwelche aufgeschnappten Standardfloskeln herunterzubeten (in der Hoffnung, wenn sie oft genug wiederholt und gepostet werden, müssen sie irgendwann richtig sein)?


----------



## Bullzyi (10. Juli 2010)

boahh 90 Seiten blabla über RealID

könnte es mal in eure Schädel gehen das ihr das gar nicht verwenden müsst ? Ihr könnt gar normal weiterspielen ... und es ändert sich genau ... gar nichts.

Ihr seid echt immer nur am Meckern. Mecker hier mecker da.... jede Änderung muss euch anscheinend zu 100 % in den Popo spielen sonst werden wieder mal 90 ig Seiten hier auf buffed geflammt.

Schande das ich zur gleichen Rasse gehöre wie ihr.


----------



## Baumnuss (10. Juli 2010)

Bullzyi schrieb:


> boahh 90 Seiten blabla über RealID
> 
> könnte es mal in eure Schädel gehen das ihr das gar nicht verwenden müsst ? Ihr könnt gar normal weiterspielen ... und es ändert sich genau ... gar nichts.
> 
> ...



Immerhin hat das meckern ,vorallem im offiziellen Blizzard Forum dazu geführt dass in den Blizzard Foren nicht mit dem RL Namen gepostet werden muss.

Es sollte jedoch trotzdem weitergemeckert werden ,denn die real id im Spiel gibts noch immer und das zugehörige auswerten deiner RL Daten für Werbung.

Darum freue ich mich hier auch weiterhin auf jedem konstruktiven meckerpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syracrus (10. Juli 2010)

Bullzyi schrieb:


> boahh 90 Seiten blabla über RealID
> 
> könnte es mal in eure Schädel gehen das ihr das gar nicht verwenden müsst ? Ihr könnt gar normal weiterspielen ... und es ändert sich genau ... gar nichts.
> 
> ...




Das finde ich nun wirklich schade ( oder sag ich lieber eine Schande? ), dass du so eine Äußerung von dir gibst.

Wenn es dich nicht interessiert, dass Hans und Franz ( die du nicht kennst) deinen Namen kennen, dann sei das deine Meinung. 
Ja man kann es vielleicht umgehen, aber die Frage wäre gewesen oder ist auch immer noch: wie lange noch?  Man bedenke den B - Net Acc.....  erst ein dürft, dann ein müsst.


Wir werden sehen was dies noch bringen mag...


Aber schonmal ein GZ an die Solidarität.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Juli 2010)

Bullzyi schrieb:


> boahh 90 Seiten blabla über RealID



Und wie du erst die Amis hassen musst.
Die Deppen schreiben doch tatsächlich 2495 Seiten blabla über RealID
Und das obwohl du gar kein Problem damit hast.
Da läuft echt was schief. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja


Bullzyi schrieb:


> Schande das ich zur gleichen Rasse gehöre wie ihr.



/sign


----------



## Syracrus (10. Juli 2010)

Nein @ Ohrensammler: er hasst sie doch nicht, er schämt sich unsrer.

Hassen wäre da doch was anderes :-)


----------



## Demonea (10. Juli 2010)

Ich frage mich gerade ob der Real ID Kram auch auf andere Blizz Spiele übergreift.

Sehe ich demnächst bei einem Starcraft2 Match dann Realnames statt Nicknames ?
Hans-Gustav (Protoss) VS Phillip (Zerg)


----------



## Baumnuss (10. Juli 2010)

Demonea schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade ob der Real ID Kram auch auf andere Blizz Spiele übergreift.
> 
> Sehe ich demnächst bei einem Starcraft2 Match dann Realnames statt Nicknames ?
> Hans-Gustav (Protoss) VS Phillip (Zerg)



Real-id wird Spieleübergreifend werden .In Starcraft 2 wirst du den RL Namen sehen von den Spielern die du in deiner Freundesliste hat.(Die Freunde deiner Freunde können auch deinen RL Namen sehen und deren Freunde ebenfalls,die Freunde von denen auch.)


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Juli 2010)

Demonea schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade ob der Real ID Kram auch auf andere Blizz Spiele übergreift.
> 
> Sehe ich demnächst bei einem Starcraft2 Match dann Realnames statt Nicknames ?
> Hans-Gustav (Protoss) VS Phillip (Zerg)



Das ist ja der Sinn der Sache.

Real ID soll für alle Spiele funktionieren die am Battlenet hängen

Also Stracraft, WOW und Diablo III und was immer da noch kommen mag.
Und warum nicht das Battlenet mal mit Steam zuzammenpacken?
Da steckt viel "Potential" drin


----------



## Deadwool (10. Juli 2010)

öäüöäü schrieb:


> Manchen fehlen halt die kognitiven Fähigkeiten um die Auswirkungen der Thematik "zu raffen".
> Aber die braucht man auch nicht aufklären. Paar Lemminge die alles fressen, weil es Ihnen schon zu anstrengend ist sich klar zu machen was auf Sie zukommt, gibt es ja immer. Hauptsache die nächste Ini mit dem nächsten Set kommt. Das ist wichtiger.
> Die haben dann auch nach 3 Tagen , Dutzenden von Artikeln auf News Seiten im In- und Ausland, Tausenden von Forenbeiträgen nichtmal verstanden, warum sich um Ihnen herum soviele Menschen aufregen. Man kann Sie fast beneiden. Muss schon schön idyllisch sein, im eigenen kleinen Mikrokosmos, wo von Aussen nichts hereindringt.
> Also ignorier die einfach, Ohrensammler.



schön formuliert. Aber ich finde es auch irgendwo verständlich. Wir vergessen immer wieder dass dieses Spiel generationnenübergreifend ist. Hinter einem Post kann genauso ein 40 Jähriger stecken wie ein 12 Jähriger. Und was Kinder von den Erwachsenen unterscheidet ist oftmals dass sie Zusammenhänge noch nicht erkennen können. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es einige Erwachsene die geradezu paranoid auf jede Änderung reagieren und regelrecht darauf warten betrogen zu werden um danach sagen zu können: Ich habs ja gewusst!


----------



## Magistinus (10. Juli 2010)

öäüöäü schrieb:


> Manchen fehlen halt die kognitiven Fähigkeiten um die Auswirkungen der Thematik "zu raffen".
> Aber die braucht man auch nicht aufklären. Paar Lemminge die alles fressen, weil es Ihnen schon zu anstrengend ist sich klar zu machen was auf Sie zukommt, gibt es ja immer. Hauptsache die nächste Ini mit dem nächsten Set kommt. Das ist wichtiger.
> Die haben dann auch nach 3 Tagen , Dutzenden von Artikeln auf News Seiten im In- und Ausland, Tausenden von Forenbeiträgen nichtmal verstanden, warum sich um Ihnen herum soviele Menschen aufregen. Man kann Sie fast beneiden. Muss schon schön idyllisch sein, im eigenen kleinen Mikrokosmos, wo von Aussen nichts hereindringt.
> Also ignorier die einfach, Ohrensammler.



genaus so ist es


----------



## eMJay (10. Juli 2010)

Ich sag nur:

SIEG!!!!


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (10. Juli 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Ich sag nur:
> 
> SIEG!!!!



davon sind wir noch weit entfernt. man kann immernoch die realid jedes spielers auslesen. auch kann man weiterhin die freundes-freunde sehen ohne es deaktivieren zu können.
ich hoffe die werden für diesen bug noch verklagt. denn blizzard weiß von dem fehler und behebt ihn nicht. selbst wenn sie ihn nicht beheben könnten, müssten sie die realid bis zur behebung deaktivieren.


----------



## eMJay (10. Juli 2010)

Das ist was anderes.

Das ist bei Wer-kennt-wen, meinVz usw. auch nicht anders. Auf diesem Prinzip ist es aufgebaut. 
Wenn es jemand nicht nutzen möchte dann kann man das in der Älterlichen- Freigabe ausmachen.

Gegen das auslesen der Real-ID gibt es ein Addon. 
Vllt. schließt Blizz die Lücke auch noch.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (10. Juli 2010)

nein man kann es nicht in der elterlichen freigabe ausmachen, denn die funktioniert derzeit nicht.
ausserdem würden viele sicher gern dieses an sich tolle feature gerne nutzen. nur halt ohne realnamen.

und wie gesagt macht blizzard sich gerade strafbar und wird mit sicherheit wegen dieser sicherheitslücke ne strafe zahlen müssen.
solange dieser fehler existent ist muss blizzard das ganze komplett deaktivieren.


und warum sind eigentlich die loginserver down?


----------



## Segojan (10. Juli 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Die Login Server wurden abgeschaltet, um Änderungen am System vorzunehmen.



Vielleicht werden wir auch einfach nur paar Stunden ausgesperrt, damit klar wird, wem die Server gehören.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (10. Juli 2010)

na ganz toll, also sind die schon 11 stunden down.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Juli 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> und wie gesagt macht blizzard sich gerade strafbar und wird mit sicherheit wegen dieser sicherheitslücke ne strafe zahlen müssen.



Auch wenn ich sonst voll und ganz deiner Meinung bin, ich fürchte hier irrst du (leider)


----------



## Darkholy-Perenolde (10. Juli 2010)

Was mir da so dazu einfällt 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4l1_8wefR7c

Also das Freundesystem , schön und gut, freund eines freundes , würg.
Und das mit den Realnamen , , naja, , vielleicht gibts dann noch weitere irre,,
reicht ja scho , der is bei mir in der Schule/Arbeit/Stadt .


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Juli 2010)

Darkholy-Perenolde schrieb:


> Was mir da so dazu einfällt
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=4l1_8wefR7c



G E N I A L


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (10. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich sonst voll und ganz deiner Meinung bin, ich fürchte hier irrst du (leider)



mag sein, aber im grunde gibt blizzard ungefragt realnamen weiter. zwar nur durch einen bug, aber der bug ist seit release der realid bekannt.
da es ein bug ist und sie die daten daher unabsichtlich (wers glaubt^^) weitergeben, könnten sie da natürlich auch noch mit davon kommen.

warten wirs mal ab. ich warte ja noch auf die newsmeldung in der amazon per pressemitteilung bekannt gibt wieviele leute ihre vorbestellungen für sc2 und cata storniert haben^^


----------



## Morpheus101 (10. Juli 2010)

Bullzyi schrieb:


> Schande das ich zur gleichen Rasse gehöre wie ihr.



TICKET. Ich fühle mich beleidigt wenn Du schreibst, das Du aus demselben Genpool kommst.


----------



## Gnomagia (10. Juli 2010)

Ich bin gerade im Internet über einen interessanten Artikel über die GEZ gestolpert,in dem es um die Tricks der Gebührenermittler geht,Schwarzseher ausfindig zu machen.Am Ende dieses Artikels fand ich eine Briefvorlage.Evtl. haben wir ja hier einen Rechtsverdreher unter uns,der mir sagen kann,wieweit sich das auf die RealID anwenden lässt(und der damit verbundenen Datenspeicherung) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Gemäß Bundesdatenschutzgesetz (BDSG) fordere ich Sie auf:
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadria (10. Juli 2010)

Gnomagia schrieb:


> Evtl. haben wir ja hier einen Rechtsverdreher unter uns,der mir sagen kann,wieweit sich das auf die RealID anwenden lässt(und der damit verbundenen Datenspeicherung)



Ich bin zwar kein Rechtsverdreher, aber wenn du so ein Brieflein an Blizz schickst müssen u. werden die auch entsprechend reagieren. Deine kompletten Daten werden gelöscht werden! Hat allerdings auch den kleinen "Nachteil" das damit auch dein Account gelöscht wird und du somit auch kein WoW mehr spielen kannst.

Es gibt bezüglich der Datenlöschung übrigens auch eine Mail von Blizz über die Vorgehensweise:


> Hallo XX,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Email. Wenn wir für Sie die permanente Löschung Ihres Battle.net Accounts einschließlich aller damit verknüpften Spiele vornehmen sollen, so kontaktieren Sie uns bitte auf postalischem Wege unter folgender Adresse:
> 
> ...


----------



## Terminsel (10. Juli 2010)

Bullzyi schrieb:


> boahh 90 Seiten blabla über RealID
> 
> könnte es mal in eure Schädel gehen das ihr das gar nicht verwenden müsst ? Ihr könnt gar normal weiterspielen ... und es ändert sich genau ... gar nichts.
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich: Thema lesen -> Posten. Wenn du erst gepostet hast, dann hast du was falsch gemacht. Und wenn du trotz des Lesens des Themas immer noch dieser Meinung bist, dann bist du leider äußerst ignorant.


----------



## Morpheus101 (10. Juli 2010)

Der Selfwhisper-Makro-Bug scheint gefixed worden zu sein.

Mit deaktivierter Elterlicher Freigabe bzw. angeschalteter RealID wird bei dem Makro


/run for i=1,100 do if BNIsSelf(i) then BNSendWhisper(i,"RealID whisper from yourself..");break end end 

nur noch der eigene Charname angezeigt. Wäre zu prüfen und abzuwarten, ob sich durch die Änderung
an anderer Stelle Bugs eingeschlichen haben. Und ob etwas offizielles von Blizzard kommt.
Die Totschweigetaktik macht einen stutzig.

Zumindest müssten jetzt die befürworter der RealID vor eigener Ahnungslosigkeit was Addons angeht,
geschützt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terminsel (10. Juli 2010)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Der Selfwhisper-Makro-Bug scheint gefixed worden zu sein.
> 
> Mit deaktivierter Elterlicher Freigabe bzw. angeschalteter RealID wird bei dem Makro
> 
> ...



Ja, das hab ich auch bemerkt. Selfwhisper zeigt nur noch den Charnamen an.

Ich war übrigens gerade auf der elterlichen Freigabe. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, muss man die Real-ID ab jetzt erst freischalten.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (10. Juli 2010)

wenigstens wurde der bug endlich mal gefixt. fehlt nurnoch das auch die anzeige des realnamens nicht mehr erforderlich ist und die freundes-freunde-"funktion" deaktiviert werden kann (bzw aktiviert werden muss).
dann würde das ganze wirklich sinn machen, weil man endlich mit seinen mitspielern auch realmübergreifend chatten könnte.


----------



## Segojan (11. Juli 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> warten wirs mal ab. ich warte ja noch auf die newsmeldung in der amazon per pressemitteilung bekannt gibt wieviele leute ihre vorbestellungen für sc2 und cata storniert haben^^



Ich bezweifle, dass Amazon sich zu so etwas hinreißen lassen würde. Erstens würde es Amazon selbst nicht gut zu Gesicht stehen (kein Händler würde damit hausieren gehen, dass seine Kunden etwas abbestellen), und zweitens ist es Amazon nur Recht, wenn Blizzard Geld verdient, weil es in erster Linie darum geht, wie groß das Stück Kuchen ist, das Amazon abbekommt.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. Juli 2010)

selbst wenn amazon keine solche meldung rausbringt, aber interessant wäre es wohl schon.
aber spätestens am releasetag werden wir wissen wieviele exemplare verkauft werden und ob es diesmal weniger sind als bei den anderen addons.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Juli 2010)

Da Cata frühestens im November kommen wird, werden die Verkaufszahlen am Release-Tag wieder ordentlich sein.

Höchstens StarCraft II wird ein wenig unter den Vorkommnissen leiden.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. Juli 2010)

ich hoffe du hast damit unrecht (bezweifle ich aber).

aber vielleicht merkt actvision ja an den verkaufszahlen von sc2 was sie da für nen mist verzapft haben.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (12. Juli 2010)

Das gute an SC2 ist ja, dass man - jetzt wo man weiß was Blizzard vor hat - für das Spiel einen Fake-Account einrichten kann. Da man hier keine Bankverbindungen braucht und keine Accountservices in Anspruch nehmen muss, gibt es keinen Grund wahrheitsgemäße Angaben zu machen. Auch im schlimmsten Fall, einem Accounthack, muss man sich "nur" das Spiel neu kaufen, es gehen keine Daten (aka Charaktere) verloren.

Da es ohnehin ratsam ist, für jedes Spiel einen eigenen Account einzurichten (man will ja nach einem Permabann in WoW noch Starcraft spielen können), bietet sich das geradezu an. 

WoW'ler gucken natürlich in die Röhre. Wenn sie auf einen anonymisierten Account umsteigen wollen, müssen sie nicht nur zig Addons nachkaufen sondern auch komplett von vorne anfangen. Da kann man dann im Grunde auch gleich aufhören.


P.S. Starcraft 2 kaufe ich aber schon aus ganz anderen Gründen nicht.


----------



## SeRuM (12. Juli 2010)

ich finde Real ID vollkommen berechtigt.

Wer keinen scheiß im Netz baut, brauch auch keine Angst haben vor wütenden Anrufen oder Hausbesuchen.

Deswegen macht es mir auch nichts aus euch hier mitzuteilen, dass ich Frodo Beutlin heiße.

Und selbst wenn jetzt jemand versucht meine Adresse bzw Telefonnummer rauszusuchen, gibt es bestimmt unzählige Frodo Beutlins in Mitt..Deutschland.

Dann viel Spaß dabei die alle zu Besuchen .


----------



## Philine (12. Juli 2010)

verstehe einige Leute hier auch nicht 

ich habe 3 Leute die ich in Wow kennengelernt habe bei mein vz in der Fl und die sehen alles von mir da drin bin ich jetzt in Gefahr?

Nein es passierte nix ich bin dort in einer Gruppe wo man sieht welche Chars meine sind und auf welchen Server ich bin und bis jetzt ist immer noch nix passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Post 250 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minorjiel (12. Juli 2010)

SeRuM schrieb:


> ich finde Real ID vollkommen berechtigt.
> 
> Wer keinen scheiß im Netz baut, brauch auch keine Angst haben vor wütenden Anrufen oder Hausbesuchen.
> 
> ...



Hm, bin mir nicht ganz sicher, deswegen frage ich nochmal nach: Das ist jetzt Ironie, oder?


----------



## Terminsel (12. Juli 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> verstehe einige Leute hier auch nicht
> 
> ich habe 3 Leute die ich in Wow kennengelernt habe bei mein vz in der Fl und die sehen alles von mir da drin bin ich jetzt in Gefahr?
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, Blizzard hat die meisten Probleme mit der Real-ID inzwischen behoben und auch den Klarnamenzwang in Foren auf Eis gelegt (aber auch nur auf Eis!). Der Auslese-Bug wurde entfernt und auch an der elterlichen Freigabe haben sie eingestellt, dass man dort, sofern man diese nutzt, die Real ID erst aktiviert muss.

Ärgerlich ist aber nach wie vor Blizzards dreitstes Verhalten gegenüber der Comm, ihren Kunden während dieser "Krise". Auch der Bluepost, in dem sie den Klarnamenzwang in Foren für vorerst aufgeschoben erklären wirkt auf mich nur wie Zeitschinderei.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (12. Juli 2010)

SeRuM schrieb:


> ich finde Real ID vollkommen berechtigt.
> 
> Wer keinen scheiß im Netz baut, brauch auch keine Angst haben vor wütenden Anrufen oder Hausbesuchen.
> 
> ...




Guten Tag,

Mein Name ist Sauron, ich würde mit Ihnen gerne über einen Ring sprechen, der sich laut Facebook in Ihrem Besitz befindet...


----------



## pastranora (12. Juli 2010)

SeRuM schrieb:


> ich finde Real ID vollkommen berechtigt.
> 
> Wer keinen scheiß im Netz baut, brauch auch keine Angst haben vor wütenden Anrufen oder Hausbesuchen.
> 
> ...


 Sei dir da mal nicht so sicher lasse dich mal von jemandne auf einem TS server erwischen dann hat er deine IP schätze mal wenn man es will schafft man es in 2 h alles über dich herrauszufinden selbst welche unterwäsche du trägst


----------



## SeRuM (12. Juli 2010)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> Mein Name ist Sauron, ich würde mit Ihnen gerne über einen Ring sprechen, der sich laut Facebook in Ihrem Besitz befindet...


Sauron...und weiter?

Ich kenne keinen Sauron ich denke sie haben mich mit einem anderen Frodo Beutlin verwechselt




Edit:


@pastranora:

Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist es wesentlich einfacher etwas über jemanden herauszufinden,wenn du seinen Namen kennst, als wenn du die IP kennst.

Es sei den derjenige hat einen Allerweltsnamen wie Quentin Krause oder Frodo Beutlin


----------



## Minorjiel (12. Juli 2010)

@SeRuM

Du hast aber schon die Geschichte um den Blizzard CM Bashiok alias Micah Whipple mitbekommen?

http://www.giga.de/usernews/00026687-blizzard-erstes-opfer-der-real-id/


----------



## X-orzist (12. Juli 2010)

SeRuM schrieb:


> ich finde Real ID vollkommen berechtigt.
> 
> Wer keinen scheiß im Netz baut, brauch auch keine Angst haben vor wütenden Anrufen oder Hausbesuchen.
> 
> ...




schau einfach mal über den tellerrand hinaus.

1. hat nicht jeder einen aller-welts-namen
2. gibt es arbeitgeber, die bewerber "googlen" und WoW ist bei vielen Personalchef´s nunmal ein "ausschlussgrund"
3. sollte man es auch global betrachten z.b. in den USA kann man sehr viel mehr "er-googlen" als in europa

so bekommt man in den usa ohne weiteres:

- kontostand
- sozialversicherungsnummer
- führerscheinnummer
- polizeiliche "eintragungen" ... incl. verkehrsdelikte

 raus, ohne sich großartig dafür anstrengen zu müssen.


----------



## SeRuM (12. Juli 2010)

Manche Leute verstehen echt keine Ironie..


----------



## Minorjiel (12. Juli 2010)

SeRuM schrieb:


> Manche Leute verstehen echt keine Ironie..



Na, da war die Ironie aber definitiv im Stealth-Mode!


----------



## Segojan (12. Juli 2010)

pastranora schrieb:


> Sei dir da mal nicht so sicher lasse dich mal von jemandne auf einem TS server erwischen dann hat er deine IP schätze mal wenn man es will schafft man es in 2 h alles über dich herrauszufinden selbst welche unterwäsche du trägst



Meine IP hatte letzte Woche ein anderer, und nächste Woche wird sie noch jemand ganz anderes benutzen.

Oder meinst du 192.168.1.1?


----------



## Segojan (12. Juli 2010)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Na, da war die Ironie aber definitiv im Stealth-Mode!



Aber nur bis "Frodo Beutlin", dann ist sie laut rufend, pfeifend und tanzend aus dem Screen gesprungen.


----------



## SeRuM (12. Juli 2010)

Danke Segojan, genauso sehe ich das auch.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (12. Juli 2010)

Segojan schrieb:


> Meine IP hatte letzte Woche ein anderer, und nächste Woche wird sie noch jemand ganz anderes benutzen.
> 
> Oder meinst du 192.168.1.1?



ich habe deinen namen und deine ip. durch die ip kann ich ohne weiteres deinen ungefähren wohnort schonmal rausfinden. ein blick ins telefonbuch und ich habe dann sowohl deine adresse als auch deine rufnummer.


----------



## peddy3008 (12. Juli 2010)

uff und das ist wirklich alles rechtens was die da machen?
Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit das ich eben nicht so auf die fl genommen werden kann also kann ich das ablehnen oder so?

Hmmm also wenn das wirklich so ist werde ich wohl auch eher das Spiel wechseln.Ich werde dazu dann aber mit meinen Freunden aus dem Spiel reden.Entweder geht es ihnen wie mir und wir fangen gemeinsam ein anderes Spiel an oder aber das war es dann für mich und ich gehe alleine.

Da lass ich mich dann auch durch Cata nciht locken^^
Ich muss da nochmal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Minorjiel (13. Juli 2010)

peddy3008 schrieb:


> uff und das ist wirklich alles rechtens was die da machen?
> Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit das ich eben nicht so auf die fl genommen werden kann also kann ich das ablehnen oder so?



Naja, es geht eigentlich um zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe, die doch irgendwie zusammengehören:

1. Das Posten in Blizzards offiziellen Foren unter dem realen Namen --> M.E. nicht sooo tragisch, ich muss die Plattform ja nicht nutzen (auch wenn's schade ist) und kann trotzdem weiter meinem Laster ingame frönen.

2. Die Implementierung der RealID ins Spiel. Und hier wird's etwas kritisch. Vorher bzw. aktuell ist man ingame relativ anonym unterwegs. Mit Implementierung der RealID ist grundsätzlich dein Name in irgendeiner Form im Spiel selbst präsent, Du musst Deinen Bekannten Deine Account-verknüpfte Email-Adresse mitteilen, bevor diese dich auf Ihre FL setzen können. Ein Anfrage kann auch abgelehnt werden. Das Problem ist allerdings, dass deine RealID anscheinend auch AddOns zugänglich gemacht werden kann bzw. Blizzard selbst vermutlich gar nicht weiß, was für Lücken in diesem System auftauchen können.


----------



## Mathias01 (13. Juli 2010)

Ich Finde das feature total klasse ind es entlastet meine f liste nur weiter so


----------



## Segojan (13. Juli 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ich habe deinen namen und deine ip. durch die ip kann ich ohne weiteres deinen ungefähren wohnort schonmal rausfinden. ein blick ins telefonbuch und ich habe dann sowohl deine adresse als auch deine rufnummer.



Aha, und dann willst du mich anrufen und fragen, was für Unterwäsche ich trage?


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (13. Juli 2010)

nein ich komme bei dir vorbei und schlag dich zusammen, weil du mir mein item weggerollt hast.

alternativ auch harmlosere, aber nervende dinge, wie hundekot in den briefkasten, telefonterror, usw. da gäbe es genug möglichkeiten.


----------



## Dracocephalus (13. Juli 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ich habe deinen namen und deine ip. durch die ip kann ich ohne weiteres deinen ungefähren wohnort schonmal rausfinden. ein blick ins telefonbuch und ich habe dann sowohl deine adresse als auch deine rufnummer.



Öhm...das will ich sehen, wie Du "ohne weiteres" den Wohnort rausfindest. Das klappt nur bei einem regionalen Anbieter, der wirklich nur in diesem klar umgrenzten Bereich Anschlüsse zur Verfügung stellt. Dann willst Du also in Telefonbuch schauen? Wer steht denn da heute noch drin? Das man da nicht seine ganze Adresse und Familiengeschichte angibt, ist auch schon seit Jahrzehnten bekannt. 

Du kannst also nur Nutzer von regionalen Anbietern, die nebenbei auch noch stramm auf's Rentenalter zumarschieren und sich gerne im Telefonbuch offenbaren erwischen....wenn sie einen etwas ausgefallenen Namen haben und nicht gerade Meier, Müller, Schmidt oder Schulze heißen.

Da finde ich die Email schon deutlich aussagekräftiger...

D.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (14. Juli 2010)

schonmal was von tracert gehört? darüber lässt sich das recht schnell feststellen.


----------



## Yveri1985 (14. Juli 2010)

Segojan schrieb:


> Aha, und dann willst du mich anrufen und fragen, was für Unterwäsche ich trage?



z.B.
und welche traegst du ?! xD


----------



## Segojan (14. Juli 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> z.B.
> und welche traegst du ?! xD



Frag Pastanora., die weiß es.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (14. Juli 2010)

was ist bitte an der real id gut?


----------



## Stevesteel (16. Juli 2010)

diesem Thread widme ich meinen 1000en Post.
Liebe Grüße an meine Mutti.


----------



## Famenio (16. Juli 2010)

Also bei uns in der Gilde, da haben wir obersten 5 Gildenmeister unsere ID's miteinander verknüpft,
da wenn mal was ist und die anderen auf den anderen Server-Chars sind, was irgendwie oft vorkommt,
Kann man sie trotzdem erreichen, wenn sie nicht grad im TS sind.

Also ich finde es schon eine gute Sache, und wer es nicht machen will lässt es.
Irgendwie verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht.

Und im Forum, wenn man dort die richtigen Namen einsetzt, würden nicht mehr so viele dort Flamen. naja...allgemein würde dann kaum noch einer dort schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber das ist doch auch jedem selbst überlassen...


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Also bei uns in der Gilde, da haben wir obersten 5 Gildenmeister unsere ID's miteinander verknüpft,
> da wenn mal was ist und die anderen auf den anderen Server-Chars sind, was irgendwie oft vorkommt,
> Kann man sie trotzdem erreichen, wenn sie nicht grad im TS sind.
> 
> ...



Und es gibt immer noch Sicherheitslücken, durch die man die ID auslesen kann.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (16. Juli 2010)

Sobald mein Realname im BlizzForum erscheint, werde ich mich mit dem "
*Allgemeines Persönlichkeitsrecht*
auseinander setzten. denn so gehts mal gar nicht !

Und in einem Game, hat der Realname auch NICHTS zu suchen !
Immerhin ist es dann meine persönliche Entscheidung, welche Daten ich im Netz freigebe.
Und daran wird auch Blizz nichts ändern !


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (16. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Also bei uns in der Gilde, da haben wir obersten 5 Gildenmeister unsere ID's miteinander verknüpft,
> da wenn mal was ist und die anderen auf den anderen Server-Chars sind, was irgendwie oft vorkommt,
> Kann man sie trotzdem erreichen, wenn sie nicht grad im TS sind.


gz du hast die vorteile des systems erkannt.
nachteil: 
es ist nicht nutzbar, da die freunde deiner freunde auch deinen namen sehen, obwohl du das nicht zugelassen hast und weil man jedem die emailadresse und echten namen geben muss.

könnte man da einen nickname wählen würde man das system bejubeln. aber echte namen will man halt nicht in einem spiel haben.



> Also ich finde es schon eine gute Sache, und wer es nicht machen will lässt es.
> Irgendwie verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht.


ich würde sehr gerne das neue feature nutzen. wäre echt klasse wenn man serverübergreifend (und bald auch spieleübergreifend) chatten könnte.
leider ist es nicht vernüftig nutzbar, da es den realnamen vorraussetzt und zudem die freundes-freunde den namen auch sehen



> Und im Forum, wenn man dort die richtigen Namen einsetzt, würden nicht mehr so viele dort Flamen. naja...allgemein würde dann kaum noch einer dort schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das forum ist aber auch teil des spiels. schließlich benötigt man einen bezahlten acc.
aber wenigstens wurde das erstmal verschoben. denn hier wäre den spielern ein bereits implementiertes feature weggenommen worden.

bei der ingame-realid sind es nur groß angekündigte features die man jetzt leider nicht vernüftig nutzen kann. ist allerdings auch schon schlimm genug. zumal echte namen nix in einem spiel verloren haben.


das ganze mit der verbindung zu facebook hat in einem spiel absolut nix verloren. zudem werden wir auch bald ingamewerbung haben. schließlich arbeitet actvision bereits mit massive zusammen.


----------

